# Il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Dimensione nuova, problemi nuovi.

C'è poco da consigliare, temo.

Se lui la ha lasciata "per te" adesso nella SUA testa sta a TE fare la tua parte.

Sei preparata a passare sul nuovo terreno?


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dimensione nuova, problemi nuovi.
> 
> C'è poco da consigliare, temo.
> 
> ...


Sono sincera, non so se sono pronta e temo abbia proprio questo nella testa.
Ma temo anche le sue reazioni se cerco di spiegarmi.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me. Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa. Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità. So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


 Avevate mai parlato di mettervi insieme o il vostro rapporto era solo confinato al sesso? E adesso cosa vuoi per te stessa?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Sono sincera, non so se sono pronta e temo abbia proprio questo nella testa.
> Ma temo anche le sue reazioni se cerco di spiegarmi.


Temere è già qualcosa 

Se non hai promesso nulla, ricorda al signore in questione che non hai promesso nulla, e che almeno per oggi non c'è trippa per gatti


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Avevate mai parlato di mettervi insieme o il vostro rapporto era solo confinato al sesso? E adesso cosa vuoi per te stessa?


si lui ne ha parlato sempre. per me era eccessivo anche perché ho figli ancora piccoli


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Temere è già qualcosa
> 
> Se non hai promesso nulla, ricorda al signore in questione che non hai promesso nulla, e che almeno per oggi non c'è trippa per gatti


ma non è che non ci tenga a lui. solo non posso impegnarmi in una convivenza ora.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ma non è che non ci tenga a lui. solo non posso impegnarmi in una convivenza ora.


Si ma.. era nella vostra prospettiva?

La lettura lucida della situazione contingente dice una cosa precisa

Lui ha assunto AUTONOMAMENTE una iniziativa, e deve farsene carico AUTONOMAMENTE

Se ti presenta Delle cambiali x la riscossione (convivenza) tu ti eri impegnata?

Questo volevo capire


----------



## Vera (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Lui sicuramente si sente al sicuro perché da per scontato che tu sia riconoscente e felice.
Ti consiglio di essere semplicemente sincera, come hai fato qui con noi. 
Se ti ama comprenderà il tuo pensiero e rispetterà i tuoi tempi. Troverà un posto dove stare e potrete continuare la vostra storia, alla luce del sole. Penso sia un bene anche per lui. Viversi tutti i giorni, come una qualsiasi coppia, è ben diverso dal viversi da amanti. Avrete la possibilità di testare meglio il vostro rapporto.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Se ti ama comprenderà il tuo pensiero e rispetterà i tuoi tempi.


Bisogna vedere cosa ci ha infilato nel suo personalissimo contenitore dell'amore.
Secondo quel che ci ha infilato, potrebbe pure accusarla di avergli fatto fare una scelta sconsiderata.

Di qualità di cervelli in giro ce ne sono tante


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Le corna sono innanzitutto logistica. Occupati della logistica, Azzera le implicazioni sentimentali, spiegagli con molta calma, tanto un uomo è più razionale e queste cose le capisce di norma molto meglio di una donna, che perché tu possa andare a stare con lui bisogna creare una serie di precondizioni. Resta sul piano logico fai la femmina il meno possibile. Lui si trovasse un posto dove stare e poi ci organizziamo. Però non essere stronza senza motivo. Sii materna e rassicurante. Spiegagli che le intenzioni ci sono, i sentimenti pure ma bisogna organizzare la situazione. Così prendi tempo e puoi fare chiarezza vuoi tu. Anche perché le condizioni cambiano. Magari fra sei mesi lui ha i coglioni giratissimi, avvocati, alimenti da pagare e sensi di colpa. Non lo puoi sapere adesso. Per cui fatti vedere come lui ci aspetta, solo più organizzata e fattiva. Tutto qua. E soprattutto Ricordati che non c'è niente di più definitivo del provvisorio


----------



## Vera (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa ci ha infilato nel suo personalissimo contenitore dell'amore.
> Secondo quel che ci ha infilato, potrebbe pure accusarla di avergli fatto fare una scelta sconsiderata.
> 
> Di qualità di cervelli in giro ce ne sono tante


Certo, sono d'accordo Skorpio, per questo il "se". A quanto ha raccontato lei, pur avendo parlato di una futura vita insieme, non si era deciso nulla. La sua decisione di lasciare la moglie dovrebbe prescindere dal rapporto che ha con l'amante. Anzi, dovrebbe ringraziarla.


----------



## jescsol (22 Settembre 2018)

Hai detto di avere bimbi, piccoli, penso che puoi dire senza ferirlo, "io così farei", che i tuoi figli non sono pronti per questo cambiamento, ed hai bisogno di capire se avere un'altra figura maschile in casa, possa turbali


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa ci ha infilato nel suo personalissimo contenitore dell'amore.
> Secondo quel che ci ha infilato, potrebbe pure accusarla di avergli fatto fare una scelta sconsiderata.
> 
> Di qualità di cervelli in giro ce ne sono tante


Questo è il primo pericolo da scongiurare. Anche perché magari non lo dice ma lo pensa e poi si muove di conseguenza. Indi per cui borsa di ghiaccio in testa e sesso bollente.


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Se era infelice a casa, anche se tu non ci sarai dopo ha fatto la scelta giusta. Forse non ho letto bene, ma tu che hai figli piccoli... Sei separata, convivente, o cosa?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


evita di offrirgli un letto, non fargli capire che hai una fifa boia del suo gesto ed ascolta quello che ha da dirti


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

jescsol ha detto:


> Hai detto di avere bimbi, piccoli, penso che puoi dire senza ferirlo, "io così farei", che i tuoi figli non sono pronti per questo cambiamento, ed hai bisogno di capire se avere un'altra figura maschile in casa, possa turbali


Nella precedente discussione lui le aveva proposto il trasloco in una casa sua, lei e figli, e aveva scritto che lui non ha problemi economici, ma la moglie la deve mantenere (è casalinga). 
Il 30 agosto lui aveva parlato con avvocato e chiamato lei per progettare la cosa. Ma lei era titubante (dice di essere divorziata da poco), lui deciso.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> evita di offrirgli un letto, non fargli capire che hai una fifa boia del suo gesto ed ascolta quello che ha da dirti


da come aveva scritto lui ha una casa dove andare


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> da come aveva scritto lui ha una casa dove andare


ok, ma è meglio che per ora ci vada da solo.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok, ma è meglio che per ora ci vada da solo.


Mi sembra che il messaggio sia stato inserito poco tempo prima di un incontro. Quindi l'aggiornamento che arriverà sarà ad incontro avvenuto.


----------



## jescsol (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nella precedente discussione lui le aveva proposto il trasloco in una casa sua, lei e figli, e aveva scritto che lui non ha problemi economici, ma la moglie la deve mantenere (è casalinga).
> Il 30 agosto lui aveva parlato con avvocato e chiamato lei per progettare la cosa. Ma lei era titubante (dice di essere divorziata da poco), lui deciso.


é un passo importante, che inevitabilmente, influisce sulla vita dei figli, io da genitore, oltre alle mie preoccupazioni, penserei al benessere loro, cosa che sicuramente già sta valutando, tra l'altro vengono tutti e due da relazioni fallite, e si sa che c'è una bella differenza tra il vedersi da amanti e vivere insieme.


----------



## Lostris (22 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Lui sicuramente si sente al sicuro perché da per scontato che tu sia riconoscente e felice.
> Ti consiglio di essere semplicemente sincera, come hai fato qui con noi.
> Se ti ama comprenderà il tuo pensiero e rispetterà i tuoi tempi. Troverà un posto dove stare e potrete continuare la vostra storia, alla luce del sole. Penso sia un bene anche per lui. Viversi tutti i giorni, come una qualsiasi coppia, è ben diverso dal viversi da amanti. Avrete la possibilità di testare meglio il vostro rapporto.
> In bocca al lupo


Più che altro il pensiero di lei doveva essergli ben chiaro prima.

Già che lei abbia il dubbio che lui possa avere un’idea sbagliata, mi fa pensare che forse tra loro le cose non fossero chiarissime o condivise a priori.


----------



## Rosarose (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Penso sia normalissimo avere delle perplessità a convivere con un uomo avendo dei figli.
Io ad esempio lo eviterei accuratamente...e per questo motivo ne ho già parlato al mio amante..meglio prevenire! perché penso  sia meglio sempre chiarire, prima che si possa ferificare un evento come il tuo.
Qui molti dicono che i mariti non lasciano le mogli, ma la tua storia come altre dimostra che può succedere.
Le tue perplessità dimostrano che sei una persona matura, parla apertamente e vedrai che ti capirà!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (22 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Più che altro il pensiero di lei doveva essergli ben chiaro prima.
> 
> Già che lei abbia il dubbio che lui possa avere un’idea sbagliata, mi fa pensare che forse tra loro le cose non fossero chiarissime o condivise a priori.


Sì, da quello che ha scritto ne avevano parlato ma non approfonditamente. Anche perché, spesso, c'è chi, lasciandosi 
prendere dai sentimenti, dalla passione o semplicemente dal momento, usa parole troppo grosse. Poi si finisce per crederci. Non dico sia questo il caso eh.


----------



## bluestar02 (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


E' veramente buffo.
Quando si realizza il sogno di ogni amante diventa un problema.
E' proprio vero che siamo incontentabili.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


che aspettative c'erano e ci sono in questa relazione per lui?
e per te?

l unica domanda che dovete farvi e' questa.

se le aspettative non coincidono sara' il caso ne prendiate atto.


----------



## Lostris (22 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E' veramente buffo.
> Quando si realizza *il sogno di ogni amante* diventa un problema.
> E' proprio vero che siamo incontentabili.


Questa è una buffa generalizzazione.

C’è chi si bacia i gomiti e sta benissimo a fare l’amante e non ci pensa proprio a voler qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## bluestar02 (22 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questa è una buffa generalizzazione.
> 
> C’è chi si bacia i gomiti e sta benissimo a fare l’amante e non ci pensa proprio a voler qualcosa di diverso.


Si forse ho usato un sillogismo, ma questa è l'eccezione che conferma la regola


----------



## Lostris (22 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si forse ho usato un sillogismo, ma questa è l'eccezione che conferma la regola


Hai sicuramente più esperienza di me per fare statistiche.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nella precedente discussione lui le aveva proposto il trasloco in una casa sua, lei e figli, e aveva scritto che lui non ha problemi economici, ma la moglie la deve mantenere (è casalinga).
> Il 30 agosto lui aveva parlato con avvocato e chiamato lei per progettare la cosa. Ma lei era titubante (dice di essere divorziata da poco), lui deciso.


Quindi lui sa di aver preso la decisione senza che lei fosse totalmente disponibile a tuffarsi in una convivenza


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi lui sa di aver preso la decisione senza che lei fosse totalmente disponibile a tuffarsi in una convivenza


Non lo so. La discussione si era fermata e lei non aveva scritto più niente. Le avevan messo la pulce all'orecchio che non era vero che lui fosse andato dall'avvocato. Dovevano parlarsi se non ricordo male, ma poi non si sa se sia avvenuto. 
Lei diceva che lui era già deciso, e che lei era stata solo un motivo in più.
Più che altro erano 5 mesi che si frequentavano ad agosto. Nella vita "normale" ti fidanzi, non vai a convivere. 
O magari c'è chi lo fa, ma credo dipenda molto da quanti lati hai visto dell'altro. Non siamo solo le persone "dolci e carine" di una serata tra amanti, siamo tanta altra roba, nel bene e nel male. 

Comunque una separazione dovrebbe avvenire per se, non per un altro. La mia paura al suo posto sarebbe che alla prima litigata lui le rinfaccia "e io che ho mollato la mia famiglia per te".


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi lui sa di aver preso la decisione senza che lei fosse totalmente disponibile a tuffarsi in una convivenza


Spero per lui che abbia preso questa decisione senza aspettarsi niente dall'altra... Non c'è niente di peggio di prendere decisioni del genere per cause esterne alla coppia ufficiale.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Spero per lui che abbia preso questa decisione senza aspettarsi niente dall'altra... Non c'è niente di peggio di prendere decisioni del genere per cause esterne alla coppia ufficiale.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Nel post di apertura di Francisca è scritto a chiare note che tra le motivazioni date alla moglie c'è anche che lui vuole stare con Francisca.

Lei è dentro (agli occhi della moglie) a pieno titolo, e secondo la qualità del cervello della moglie, come la troiaccia separata sciupafamiglie felici.

E ciò grazie a questo scienziato

E questo signore, se ha fatto tutto di testa sua, ha le modalità del mattarello pasticcione e inquietante


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel post di apertura di Francisca è scritto a chiare note che tra le motivazioni date alla moglie c'è anche che lui vuole stare con Francisca.
> 
> Lei è dentro (agli occhi della moglie) a pieno titolo, e secondo la qualità del cervello della moglie, come la troiaccia separata sciupafamiglie felici.
> 
> ...


La percentuale di chi lascia la famiglia per l’amante è molto bassa.... e non credo sia perché le amanti non sono  meritevoli di attenzione..... e nemmeno penso che il motivo di un diverso epilogo sia perché  francisca, insieme allo sparuto gruppo di “fortunate”, invece lo sia . 
Se l’attempato marito ha deciso di andarsene significa che non vedeva l’ora....
Lei gli ha dato la spinta ? Lei gli ha infuso involontariamente coraggio ? Può darsi.... ma non può certo in questo caso avere alcuna responsabilità ....anche qualora in pochi mesi, si fosse sbilanciata....
Si sentono ogni tanto delle donne (soprattutto), in lacrime inconsolabili, scrivere ; ho lasciato mio marito per  il mio amante  e le sue promesse...e poi lui ha cambiato idea ....me tapina, che sia maledetto!!!
Ecco, io le prenderei a legnate .... loro, non l’amante.... 
se hai lasciato tuo marito  per una falsa promessa che dura magari da un paio di mesi ... e poi ti sei pentita perché la promessa era fasullla ....fortunato il marito ..con la gradita speranza che non ti si ripigli ....


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel post di apertura di Francisca è scritto a chiare note che tra le motivazioni date alla moglie c'è anche che lui vuole stare con Francisca.
> 
> Lei è dentro (agli occhi della moglie) a pieno titolo, e secondo la qualità del cervello della moglie, come la troiaccia separata sciupafamiglie felici.
> 
> ...


Effettivamente ha fatto un pasticcio se l'ha tirata in ballo senza il suo consenso. A meno che non sia stato scoperto e la moglie avesse in meno delle prove schiaccianti... Ma non mi sembra questo il caso ... Il primo dovere di un amante è proteggere l'altro, solo così proteggerà anche se stesso

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La percentuale di chi lascia la famiglia per l’amante è molto bassa.... e non credo sia perché le amanti non sono  meritevoli di attenzione..... e nemmeno penso che il motivo di un diverso epilogo sia perché  francisca, insieme allo sparuto gruppo di “fortunate”, invece lo sia .
> Se l’attempato marito ha deciso di andarsene significa che non vedeva l’ora....
> Lei gli ha dato la spinta ? Lei gli ha infuso involontariamente coraggio ? Può darsi.... ma non può certo in questo caso avere alcuna responsabilità ....anche qualora in pochi mesi, si fosse sbilanciata....
> Si sentono ogni tanto delle donne (soprattutto), in lacrime inconsolabili, scrivere ; ho lasciato mio marito per  il mio amante  e le sue promesse...e poi lui ha cambiato idea ....me tapina, che sia maledetto!!!
> ...


Sparuto gruppo??? Mi pare sia solo una. Mariben.
Comunque possono sempre cessarla (la separazione) e ritornare insieme. Dipende come è andata e noi non lo sappiamo.
La cosa che hai scritto di infondere coraggio da parte dell'amante a separarsi non la capisco, deve essere una scelta di coppia. La "promessa" non è detto sia sempre fasulla, ma che semplicemente due persone non si conoscano abbastanza. Personalmente credo una persona dovrebbe anche cercare di capire cosa ha portato a naufragare quel sentimento tanto grande da sceglie di creare una famiglia, altrimenti rischi di ritrovarti nello stesso schema in breve tempo. Quindi anche staccarti per un periodo dall'amante e guardare dentro di te. Se l'amante ti ama ti aspetterà.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se l’attempato marito ha deciso di andarsene significa che non vedeva l’ora....
> ..


Io sono d'accordo con te non al 100 ma al 200%

Ora però bisogna trovarci d'accordo su chi va a spiegarlo a una moglie incazzata e sconvolta (con prole) il cui marito gli ha appena comunicato che si.. ha un'altra e se ne va.

Io passerei volentieri la mano, e lascerei fare a te, per questa volta..


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te non al 100 ma al 200%
> 
> Ora però bisogna trovarci d'accordo su chi va a spiegarlo a una moglie incazzata e sconvolta (con prole) il cui marito gli ha appena comunicato che si.. ha un'altra e se ne va.
> 
> Io passerei volentieri la mano, e lascerei fare a te, per questa volta..


A te chi???


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A te chi???


A  [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] 

Se se la sente di spiegarglielo lei alla moglie..


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A  @_Jacaranda_
> 
> Se se la sente di spiegarglielo lei alla moglie..


Lei l'ha scoperto. Chissà come avrebbe reagito se la cosa le fosse stata detta...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te non al 100 ma al 200%
> 
> Ora però bisogna trovarci d'accordo su chi va a spiegarlo a una moglie incazzata e sconvolta (con prole) il cui marito gli ha appena comunicato che si.. ha un'altra e se ne va.
> 
> Io passerei volentieri la mano, e lascerei fare a te, per questa volta..


però la promessa della moglie di voler cambiare, fa intuire che sapesse i grossi problemi che avevano come coppia
Voglio dire, ha fatto scappare il bue poi ha chiuso il recinto.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lei l'ha scoperto. Chissà come avrebbe reagito se la cosa le fosse stata detta...


Ma a questa moglie però il marito l'ha detto con le valigie in mano..


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però la promessa della moglie di voler cambiare, fa intuire che sapesse i grossi problemi che avevano come coppia
> Voglio dire, ha fatto scappare il bue poi ha chiuso il recinto.


Tutto vero.. ma Francisca è stata infilata dentro 

Ci si separa anche senza amante, ve lo giuro, ne conosco più di uno

Poteva salutare senza tirarla dentro


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto vero.. ma Francisca è stata infilata dentro
> 
> Ci si separa anche senza amante, ve lo giuro, ne conosco più di uno
> 
> Poteva salutare senza tirarla dentro


L'amante è solo un materasso su cui cadere per la paura della solitudine in alcuni casi.
E aver qualcuno che ti cade addosso non è invitante.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'amante è solo un materasso su cui cadere per la paura della solitudine in alcuni casi.
> E aver qualcuno che ti cade addosso non è invitante.


Già.. 
Specie se contemporaneamente qualcun altro nello stesso momento impreca e sputa veleno contro di te, ritenendoti (stupidamente) principale artefice dello sfasciarsi della sua famiglia

Mi sto evidentemente riferendo alla moglie


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma.. era nella vostra prospettiva?
> 
> La lettura lucida della situazione contingente dice una cosa precisa
> 
> ...


emozionalmente si, ma razionalmente sono trattenuta. Lui mi aiuta anche.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Lui sicuramente si sente al sicuro perché da per scontato che tu sia riconoscente e felice.
> Ti consiglio di essere semplicemente sincera, come hai fato qui con noi.
> Se ti ama comprenderà il tuo pensiero e rispetterà i tuoi tempi. Troverà un posto dove stare e potrete continuare la vostra storia, alla luce del sole. Penso sia un bene anche per lui. Viversi tutti i giorni, come una qualsiasi coppia, è ben diverso dal viversi da amanti. Avrete la possibilità di testare meglio il vostro rapporto.
> In bocca al lupo


Hai ragione. La penso anche io così. Grazie


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sparuto gruppo??? Mi pare sia solo una. Mariben.
> Comunque possono sempre cessarla (la separazione) e ritornare insieme. Dipende come è andata e noi non lo sappiamo.
> La cosa che hai scritto di infondere coraggio da parte dell'amante a separarsi non la capisco, deve essere una scelta di coppia. La "promessa" non è detto sia sempre fasulla, ma che semplicemente due persone non si conoscano abbastanza. Personalmente credo una persona dovrebbe anche cercare di capire cosa ha portato a naufragare quel sentimento tanto grande da sceglie di creare una famiglia, altrimenti rischi di ritrovarti nello stesso schema in breve tempo. Quindi anche staccarti per un periodo dall'amante e guardare dentro di te. Se l'amante ti ama ti aspetterà.


Per sparuto gruppo mi riferisco alle statistiche (4%)
Per infondere coraggio mi riferisco al fatto che se non ci fosse stata lei di cui è invaghito, sarebbe rimasto inpantofolato a vita...


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, sono d'accordo Skorpio, per questo il "se". A quanto ha raccontato lei, pur avendo parlato di una futura vita insieme, non si era deciso nulla. La sua decisione di lasciare la moglie dovrebbe prescindere dal rapporto che ha con l'amante. Anzi, dovrebbe ringraziarla.


Mi ringrazia ogni giorno ......però ora non risponde ai messaggi. è a casa con moglie e figlio. vorrei sapere cosa succede. è sbagliato?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ringrazia ogni giorno ......però ora non risponde ai messaggi. è a casa con moglie e figlio. vorrei sapere cosa succede. è sbagliato?


ma oggi che vi siete detti all'appuntamento??? aggiornaci


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A  [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION]
> 
> Se se la sente di spiegarglielo lei alla moglie..


La differenza tra questa situazione è le altre scoperte in cui lui chiede perdono ..non è la presenza dell’amante ma il fatto che lui se ne vada senza ascoltar ragione ....
È la fine ...non è solo tradimento, ma anche abbandono. 
Lui è un senza palle.... fa leva sull’amante per rompere un rapporto che non va...felice non vedeva l’ora .....
La moglie sarà distrutta ....i figli faranno scudo con lei e il padre si libererà di botto anche di loro dicendo “un giorno capiranno ...” ...per poi scaricare sulla nuova compagna le sue frustrazioni postume...
uno così non lo vorrei nemmeno come euchessina


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La differenza tra questa situazione è le altre scoperte in cui lui chiede perdono ..non è la presenza dell’amante ma il fatto che lui se ne vada senza ascoltar ragione ....
> È la fine ...non è solo tradimento, ma anche abbandono.
> Lui è un senza palle.... fa leva sull’amante per rompere un rapporto che non va...felice non vedeva l’ora .....
> La moglie sarà distrutta ....i figli faranno scudo con lei e il padre si libererà di botto anche di loro dicendo “un giorno capiranno ...” ...per poi scaricare sulla nuova compagna le sue frustrazioni postume...
> uno così non lo vorrei nemmeno come euchessina


che quadro devastante!!! il padre che si libera dai figli non si può sentire però, è proprio una frasaccia scusa...


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> che quadro devastante!!! il padre che si libera dai figli non si può sentire però, è proprio una frasaccia scusa...


Beh...non succede così ? Come credi reagirà il figlio che è stato coinvolto ?
“Bravo papa’! Tu si che sei Figo?”
Ricorda poi che lui ha intenzione di andare a stare da lei coi suoi figli ...
Hai presente che coglione ?


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma oggi che vi siete detti all'appuntamento??? aggiornaci


Ora sono tesa perché non risponde ai messaggi.
La moglie ha fatto scenate e quindi in questo modo il figlio ha saputo tutto. Questo è avvenuto giovedì. 
Mercoledì notte aveva dormito da me. La moglie lo tempestava di messaggi, chiedendogli se c'era un'altra.
E lui ha ammesso tutto e le ha detto che vuole andare via di casa.
Pare che ieri però lei abbia fatto finta di niente. 
Ora però come ti ho detto è li con lei e non mi risponde ai messaggi.
Oggi abbiamo cercato di rilassarci alla spa. Ha ribadito le sue intenzioni anche nei riguardi dei miei figli, che non sono piccolissimi, hanno 10 e 14 anni, quindi bisogna spiegare la situazione.
Deve trovarsi una casa. quello che le deve dare economicamente alla moglie non è poco.....però non sarà come adesso che lui si occupa di tutto


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh...non succede così ? Come credi reagirà il figlio che è stato coinvolto ?
> “Bravo papa’! Tu si che sei Figo?”
> Ricorda poi che lui ha intenzione di andare a stare da lei coi suoi figli ...
> Hai presente che coglione ?


Il figlio ha 23 anni, ha una ragazza fissa e a giugno si laurea in economia.
Ha reagito male a quanto ho capito, avrebbe preferito parlargli lui chiaro, ma è un adulto.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La differenza tra questa situazione è le altre scoperte in cui lui chiede perdono ..non è la presenza dell’amante ma il fatto che lui se ne vada senza ascoltar ragione ....
> È la fine ...non è solo tradimento, ma anche abbandono.
> Lui è un senza palle.... fa leva sull’amante per rompere un rapporto che non va...felice non vedeva l’ora .....
> La moglie sarà distrutta ....i figli faranno scudo con lei e il padre si libererà di botto anche di loro dicendo “un giorno capiranno ...” ...per poi scaricare sulla nuova compagna le sue frustrazioni postume...
> uno così non lo vorrei nemmeno come euchessina


Si hai ragione quando dice che lui aveva bisogno di qualcosa che lo motivasse per uscire da quella situazione.
Però non è stato capace di mentire no?
Non lo vorresti? Lui tiene molto ai figli, che sono stati mantenuti da lui sino alla fine dell'univerità.
E sempre seguiti per tutta Italia quando giocavano a calcio. Il figlio minore è stato in nazionale juniores. da ragazzino.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh...non succede così ? Come credi reagirà il figlio che è stato coinvolto ?
> “Bravo papa’! Tu si che sei Figo?”
> Ricorda poi che lui ha intenzione di andare a stare da lei coi suoi figli ...
> Hai presente che coglione ?


Di figli ne ha due. Sul come reagiranno dipende da come gestisce la cosa. Se sono al corrente che vi sia una crisi tra i genitori o se creda siano una coppia solida. Insomma da come cura il rapporto con loro senza usarli come schermo, da ambo le parti.
Comunque quello che mi ha colpito a parte questa specifica vicenda è che hai scritto che lui, padre, si libererà dei figli come fossero un peso. 
E mia fai pensare ad una madre che dice questo ai figli perchè abbandonata, ossia dire loro "ci ha abbandonati" e non "mi ha abbandonato" (qualora lei viva questo come abbandono).

Edit: non era al corrente! L'ho appena letto.



francisca ha detto:


> Ora sono tesa perché non risponde ai messaggi.
> La moglie ha fatto scenate e quindi in questo modo il figlio ha saputo tutto. Questo è avvenuto giovedì.
> Mercoledì notte aveva dormito da me. La moglie lo tempestava di messaggi, chiedendogli se c'era un'altra.
> E lui ha ammesso tutto e le ha detto che vuole andare via di casa.
> ...


Lascialo in pace. Deve parlare con lei e riflettere da solo.
Ma la casa non avevi detto che l'aveva già? Nell'altro tuo topic intendo.
Cosa vuoi dire che lui si occupa di tutto? Tasse e questioni burocratiche di casa intendi?


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Se era infelice a casa, anche se tu non ci sarai dopo ha fatto la scelta giusta. Forse non ho letto bene, ma tu che hai figli piccoli... Sei separata, convivente, o cosa?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


sono separata da due anni. I miei figli hanno 11 tra poco e 14 anni. 
.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La differenza tra questa situazione è le altre scoperte in cui lui chiede perdono ..non è la presenza dell’amante ma il fatto che lui se ne vada senza ascoltar ragione ....
> È la fine ...non è solo tradimento, ma anche abbandono.
> Lui è un senza palle.... fa leva sull’amante per rompere un rapporto che non va...felice non vedeva l’ora .....
> La moglie sarà distrutta ....i figli faranno scudo con lei e il padre si libererà di botto anche di loro dicendo “un giorno capiranno ...” ...per poi scaricare sulla nuova compagna le sue frustrazioni postume...
> uno così non lo vorrei nemmeno come euchessina


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Mi piace quando picchi duro 

[video=youtube;VEaLpslkwDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEaLpslkwDE[/video]


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Di figli ne ha due. Sul come reagiranno dipende da come gestisce la cosa. Se sono al corrente che vi sia una crisi tra i genitori o se creda siano una coppia solida. Insomma da come cura il rapporto con loro senza usarli come schermo, da ambo le parti.
> Comunque quello che mi ha colpito a parte questa specifica vicenda è che hai scritto che lui, padre, si libererà dei figli come fossero un peso.
> E mia fai pensare ad una madre che dice questo ai figli perchè abbandonata, ossia dire loro "ci ha abbandonati" e non "mi ha abbandonato" (qualora lei viva questo come abbandono).
> 
> ...


Si tasse etc e paga tutto lui dato che lei non lavora. Ha smesso oltre 20 anni fa dato che lui la poteva mantenere.
La casa deve prenderla.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Mi piace quando picchi duro
> 
> [video=youtube;VEaLpslkwDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEaLpslkwDE[/video]


Hahahah
Alla spa per rilassarsi...hai presente?
Figli grandi, la moglie ha esaurito il compito...
Che dire .... una persona affidabile


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La percentuale di chi lascia la famiglia per l’amante è molto bassa.... e non credo sia perché le amanti non sono  meritevoli di attenzione..... e nemmeno penso che il motivo di un diverso epilogo sia perché  francisca, insieme allo sparuto gruppo di “fortunate”, invece lo sia .
> Se l’attempato marito ha deciso di andarsene significa che non vedeva l’ora....
> Lei gli ha dato la spinta ? Lei gli ha infuso involontariamente coraggio ? Può darsi.... ma non può certo in questo caso avere alcuna responsabilità ....anche qualora in pochi mesi, si fosse sbilanciata....
> Si sentono ogni tanto delle donne (soprattutto), in lacrime inconsolabili, scrivere ; ho lasciato mio marito per  il mio amante  e le sue promesse...e poi lui ha cambiato idea ....me tapina, che sia maledetto!!!
> ...


No il mio ex non vive più in casa da 4 anni. 
Non credo che cambi idea, avrebbe potuto negare.
La questione del coraggio infuso si, la ho notata anche io.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahah
> Alla spa per rilassarsi...hai presente?
> Figli grandi, la moglie ha esaurito il compito...
> Che dire .... una persona affidabile


Non ho capito.
Siamo stati in piscina da soli. Prima e dopo a letto.....


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però la promessa della moglie di voler cambiare, fa intuire che sapesse i grossi problemi che avevano come coppia
> Voglio dire, ha fatto scappare il bue poi ha chiuso il recinto.


Sì, c'erano problemi.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Si tasse etc e paga tutto lui dato che lei non lavora. Ha smesso oltre 20 anni fa dato che lui la poteva mantenere.
> La casa deve prenderla.


Lascia ne parlino tra loro. Lei ovviamente avrà paura anche per questo oltre il resto. E' comprensibile.
Cerca di esserci quando ti cercherà lui, ma lasciagli spazio ora. Se non ti scrive per stasera fa niente. Non insistere.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lascia ne parlino tra loro. Lei ovviamente avrà paura anche per questo oltre il resto. E' comprensibile.
> Cerca di esserci quando ti cercherà lui, ma lasciagli spazio ora. Se non ti scrive per stasera fa niente. Non insistere.


Hai ragione. Devono parlare. Vorrei solo sapere ecco. Perché credo che lei faccia difficoltà.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Il figlio ha 23 anni, ha una ragazza fissa e a giugno si laurea in economia.
> Ha reagito male a quanto ho capito, avrebbe preferito parlargli lui chiaro, ma è un adulto.


Proprio perché è adulto farà scuso con la madre ...
Sai che ho la sensazione che lui non ti convinca?


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Siamo stati in piscina da soli. Prima e dopo a letto.....


Hai appena detto a tua moglie (che ti ha accompagnato nel bene e nel male per 25 anni) e  ...e per rilassarti vai alla Spa? 
Non so...scusa ma a me fa senso .... non dovresti avere nemmeno la forza per deambulare ....


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Proprio perché è adulto farà scuso con la madre ...
> Sai che ho la sensazione che lui non ti convinca?


Hai ragion. Perché è così preso e coinvolto molto presto. Questo non mi convinceva.
Mi sono molto affezionata a lui, con me è perfetto.
Il figlio tra poco sarà indipendente. Sinceramente a 23 anni uno ha altro per la testa.
Però si, credo che ora faccia scudo con la madre. Forse non avrebbe dovuto coinvolgerlo...tutta la notte.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hai appena detto a tua moglie (che ti ha accompagnato nel bene e nel male per 25 anni) e  ...e per rilassarti vai alla Spa?
> Non so...scusa ma a me fa senso .... non dovresti avere nemmeno la forza per deambulare ....


Da molto tempo non stava bene con lei. Ora si sente felice di stare con me.
So molto bene (anche purtroppo) che la vita non è una spa né una suite......


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Devono parlare. Vorrei solo sapere ecco. Perché credo che lei faccia difficoltà.


Se la moglie teme di trovarsi in mezzo ad una strada, a dover gestire cose mai seguite, e con un tenore di vita inferiore a quello abituato ci sta. Se dici che il figlio ha reagito male presumo che da genitore ora la priorità sia lui, il figlio.
Non è cosa da poco... fa male. Andrebbe assolutamente recuperata questa cosa (il rapporto col figlio), ma non saprei come.
Comunque non ho ancora capito la storia del coraggio, scrivevi che eri fredda e staccata


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se la moglie teme di trovarsi in mezzo ad una strada, a dover gestire cose mai seguite, e con un tenore di vita inferiore a quello abituato ci sta. Se dici che il figlio ha reagito male presumo che da genitore ora la priorità sia lui, il figlio.
> Non è cosa da poco... fa male. Andrebbe assolutamente recuperata questa cosa (il rapporto col figlio), ma non saprei come.
> Comunque non ho ancora capito la storia del coraggio, scrivevi che eri fredda e staccata


Si la priorità sono i figli, anche se adulti. La moglie credo tema per il tenore di vita etc. però non lo so con certezza.
Lei gli aveva detto tempo fa che non lo amava più, ora dice che erano una famiglia felice....
Sono trattenuta per cautelarmi, finché è in casa.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Sono trattenuta per cautelarmi, finché è in casa.


Trattenuta nel manifestare sentimenti intendi?


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Trattenuta nel manifestare sentimenti intendi?


si e anche a viverli.
vorrei sapere cosa stà succedendo ma è fuori dal mio controllo.
faccio bene a trattenere?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> si e anche a viverli.
> vorrei sapere cosa stà succedendo ma è fuori dal mio controllo.
> faccio bene a trattenere?


Non sono la persona adatta a rispondere a questa domanda. La passo ad altri.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono la persona adatta a rispondere a questa domanda. La passo ad altri.


ok. se non legge i messaggi c'è qualche problema.
a me non sembra che tu non sia adatta. ti ringrazio per i tuoi interventi


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ok. se non legge i messaggi c'è qualche problema.
> a me non sembra che tu non sia adatta. ti ringrazio per i tuoi interventi


Intendevo a rispondere se è giusto trattenere i sentimenti, non viverli, specie quando in mezzo c'è una famiglia.
Problemi ce ne saranno visto quando hai scritto, pressioni, sensi di colpa... sai una cosa è una separazione gestita tra due adulti, un'altra cosa è sentire il proprio figlio urlanti dietro carico di odio.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> si e anche a viverli.
> vorrei sapere cosa stà succedendo ma è fuori dal mio controllo.
> faccio bene a trattenere?


Ma che devi trattenere di preciso?

Staranno litigando lui le dirà che non l'ha mai amata e i soliti discorsi a biscaro

E lei gli dirà che vuole sapere le solite cose come da protocollo... chi è l'altra, quante trombate quanti pompini, se c'è l'ha rasata o pelosa, quante spa, 

Tu stanne fuori.. che sei già dentro per gentile concessione

Se la caverà da solo


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Intendevo a rispondere se è giusto trattenere i sentimenti, non viverli, specie quando in mezzo c'è una famiglia.
> Problemi ce ne saranno visto quando hai scritto, pressioni, sensi di colpa... sai una cosa è una separazione gestita tra due adulti, un'altra cosa è sentire il proprio figlio urlanti dietro carico di odio.


Infatti sarebbe stato meglio che lei non lo coinvolgesse. Però il figlio anche è adulto.
Se non usassi la mia razionalità ora sarei in crisi.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che devi trattenere di preciso?
> 
> Staranno litigando lui le dirà che non l'ha mai amata e i soliti discorsi a biscaro
> 
> ...


appunto, mi trattengo e ne stò fuori


----------



## Marjanna (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Infatti sarebbe stato meglio che lei non lo coinvolgesse. Però il figlio anche è adulto.
> Se non usassi la mia razionalità ora sarei in crisi.
> Grazie ancora.


Non sono adulti gli adulti non si può dar per scontato lo sia un ventenne.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono adulti gli adulti non si può dar per scontato lo sia un ventenne.


questo figlio è stato fuori casa dai ai  14 ai 17 anni, gestendosi anche la scuola da solo perché giocava in Toscana. Comunque forse sulla maturità hai ragione.
Non è mai accaduto che non leggesse i messaggi così a lungo. Come non avesse il telefono.


----------



## Mariben (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> questo figlio è stato fuori casa dai ai  14 ai 17 anni, gestendosi anche la scuola da solo perché giocava in Toscana. Comunque forse sulla maturità hai ragione.
> Non è mai accaduto che non leggesse i messaggi così a lungo. Come non avesse il telefono.


Ciao... Stai serena .. Non si chiude un matrimonio lungo 30 anni con uno smartphone in mano sopratutto se c'è un figlio a cui devi delle spiegazioni indipendent e mente da chi lo ha coinvolto.
Ci sono passata e comprendo la tua ansia ma sono momenti loro e  non puoi che prenderne atto.


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao... Stai serena .. Non si chiude un matrimonio lungo 30 anni con uno smartphone in mano sopratutto se c'è un figlio a cui devi delle spiegazioni indipendent e mente da chi lo ha coinvolto.
> Ci sono passata e comprendo la tua ansia ma sono momenti loro e  non puoi che prenderne atto.


Quello che dici è vero. 
Dove posso leggere la tua storia?


----------



## Mariben (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Quello che dici è vero.
> Dove posso leggere la tua storia?[/QUOTE sulle mie discussioni iniziate l epilogo
> Ai tempi avevo un altro nik
> Marina 60


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> francisca ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quello che dici è vero.
> ...


----------



## Mariben (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mariben ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ah ok. allora non mi stresso se non legge i messaggi
> ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Settembre 2018)

[MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION], ho letto il tuo primo thread, dicevi che lo volevi per te.
Poi ha lasciato la moglie per te e dici che non sei pronta.
Adesso che non risponde ai messaggi, fremi. Si può sapere cosa vuoi?


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> @_francisca_, ho letto il tuo primo thread, dicevi che lo volevi per te.
> Poi ha lasciato la moglie per te e dici che non sei pronta.
> Adesso che non risponde ai messaggi, fremi. Si può sapere cosa vuoi?


Mi ha risposto ora. La moglie aveva invitato amici a cena ,


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto ora. La moglie aveva invitato amici a cena ,


Eh!????


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh!????


si. come se niente fosse. Mi ha scritto che la moglie ha avuto la brillante idea di invitarli a cena.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto ora. La moglie aveva invitato amici a cena ,


Si, ma tu che vuoi?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto ora. La moglie aveva invitato amici a cena ,


Allora l'ha presa bene

Ha pure fatto la festa con gli amici..

Che ci sia da preoccuparsi..?


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, ma tu che vuoi?


un uomo maturo


----------



## francisca (22 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora l'ha presa bene
> 
> Ha pure fatto la festa con gli amici..
> 
> Che ci sia da preoccuparsi..?


per me è una reazione molto strana


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> un uomo maturo


Nel primo thread facevi capire che lo volevi per te?
Lo vuoi ancora o no?


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Nel primo thread facevi capire che lo volevi per te?
> Lo vuoi ancora o no?


si lo voglio.


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh!????


Negli stati uniti fanno le feste fi divorzio perchè no?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Negli stati uniti fanno le feste fi divorzio perchè no?


...
[video=youtube;puxOc_wRmo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puxOc_wRmo4&t=45s[/video]


----------



## Mariben (23 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;puxOc_wRmo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puxOc_wRmo4&t=45s[/video]


A parte che interrogarsi sulle loro reazioni non ha molto senso , con cosi pochi elementi poi...ci sono coppie che usano gli amici come cuscinetto quando sono in difficoltà, spostano il problema, evitano cosi il confronto , il dialogo e il conflitto
La ex di D.ha preteso di uscire a cena il giorno del loro anniversario usando la figlia come arma di ricatto
Lui stava praticamente preparando i bagagli


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> si lo voglio.


E meno male...
Perché vi meravigliate per gli amici, magari era un impegno già preso.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E meno male...
> Perché vi meravigliate per gli amici, magari era un impegno già preso.


Già preso e lui non sapeva niente? Magari lo sapeva e dice così a me.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Non mi fido. E non ho intenzione di dirglielo più, sarebbe un controsenso.
Quando capita posso frequentarlo ma lo terrò fuori dalla mia vita.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E meno male...
> Perché vi meravigliate per gli amici, magari era un impegno già preso.


Hai detto a tua moglie che hai un’altra e te ne vai...il figlio ha assistito ......e poi dato che avrete un impegno già preso ceni con gli amici?
Sarebbe da ricovero in reparto psichiatrico. 
Agli amici dici che ti è venuta l’influenxa....
Immagina la tensione, gli occhi gonfi, la tristezza....mentre ti fai un mirto?
Francisca ha identificato le dissonanze e fa bene a non fidarsi....perché in entrambi i casi sarebbe allucinante . (Nel caso in cui sia tutto vero e vai a cena...ancora più grave che se fosse una palla).


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A parte che interrogarsi sulle loro reazioni non ha molto senso , con cosi pochi elementi poi...ci sono coppie che usano gli amici come cuscinetto quando sono in difficoltà, spostano il problema, evitano cosi il confronto , il dialogo e il conflitto
> La ex di D.ha preteso di uscire a cena il giorno del loro anniversario usando la figlia come arma di ricatto
> Lui stava praticamente preparando i bagagli


Gli elementi sono pochi, è vero, ma per me parecchio significativi.

È significativo il suo prendere l'iniziativa autonoma di buttarla in mezzo alla loro crisi di coppia (vedi post iniziale) senza aver ne parlato tra loro, e senza il suo esplicito consenso.

Cosa che a me farebbe infuriare 

Il "vestito dell'amore" copre questi preoccupanti segnali di uso sconsiderato dell'altro.

Poi quando un bel giorno si "resta nudi," allora si vede magicamente  tutto ..

Poi leggi che dopo tutto questo si son visti, hanno scopato e sono andati alla spa a farsi una sauna belli tranquilli .. e allora capisci tante cose

In primis che non c'è alcun desiderio di "vedere" i contenuti ma vedere i vestiti.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hai detto a tua moglie che hai un’altra e te ne vai...il figlio ha assistito ......e poi dato che avrete un impegno già preso ceni con gli amici?
> Sarebbe da ricovero in reparto psichiatrico.
> Agli amici dici che ti è venuta l’influenxa....
> Immagina la tensione, gli occhi gonfi, la tristezza....mentre ti fai un mirto?
> Francisca ha identificato le dissonanze e fa bene a non fidarsi....perché in entrambi i casi sarebbe allucinante . (Nel caso in cui sia tutto vero e vai a cena...ancora più grave che se fosse una palla).


brava. tutto esatto. è quello che penso io, c'è dissonanza in entrambi i casi. 
Ora ha chiamato ma non ho risposto. Non voglio cadere nella trappola di recriminare.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli elementi sono pochi, è vero, ma per me parecchio significativi.
> 
> È significativo il suo prendere l'iniziativa autonoma di buttarla in mezzo alla loro crisi di coppia (vedi post iniziale) senza aver ne parlato tra loro, e senza il suo esplicito consenso.
> 
> ...


Sulla prima parte la 'sento' come te. Insomma non ne avevamo parlato, perché mettermi in mezzo?
quasi che questo lo rendesse più forte rispetto alla moglie e alla situazione.
Sulla spa...in effetti non hai tutti i torti.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Mi scrive raffiche di messaggi: che lui non sapeva degli amici e che lei lo ha fatto apposta in modo che tutto sembri come prima. che hanno dormito in stanze separate, ma lei continua a 'tormentarlo'. 
Il figlio non è tornato, da giovedì è a casa della sua ragazza, pare abbia detto che vuole andarsene (il figlio mi pare il più coerente dei 3).
Lei che invita gli amici è allucinante.
E' andata anche a parlare col fratello di lui raccontandogli tutto e chiedendogli di intervenire. 
Lui però col fratello si era già confidato e quindi il fratello le ha detto che la decisione spetta solo a lui.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi scrive raffiche di messaggi: che lui non sapeva degli amici e che lei lo ha fatto apposta in modo che tutto sembri come prima. che hanno dormito in stanze separate, ma lei continua a 'tormentarlo'.
> Il figlio non è tornato, da giovedì è a casa della sua ragazza, pare abbia detto che vuole andarsene (il figlio mi pare il più coerente dei 3).


Dimmi Francisca..tu gli credi?
Rispondimi di pancia
Ricordami un secondo anche dove sono stati in vacanza dopo che lui era andato dall’avvocato?
La butto lì.... insieme alla moglie?


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dimmi Francisca..tu gli credi?
> Rispondimi di pancia


Non di pancia, ti rispondo razionalmente.
Si e no. Credo che lui abbia preso una sbandata per me e che questo gli sia però anche funzionale nel rapporto con la moglie.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dimmi Francisca..tu gli credi?
> Rispondimi di pancia
> Ricordami un secondo anche dove sono stati in vacanza dopo che lui era andato dall’avvocato?
> La butto lì.... insieme alla moglie?


 no, non sono stati in vacanza!


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non di pancia, ti rispondo razionalmente.
> Si e no. Credo che lui abbia preso una sbandata per me e che questo gli sia però anche funzionale nel rapporto con la moglie.


Ma pensi che le cose che ti racconta siano vere?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto vero.. ma Francisca è stata infilata dentro
> 
> Ci si separa anche senza amante, ve lo giuro, ne conosco più di uno
> 
> Poteva salutare senza tirarla dentro


aveva bisogno di un sostegno, lo ha trovato in Cisca. E anche qui , la nostra amica aveva ben capito il ruolo che lacera stato attribuito


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> no, non sono stati in vacanza!


È già qualcosa ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh...non succede così ? Come credi reagirà il figlio che è stato coinvolto ?
> “Bravo papa’! Tu si che sei Figo?”
> Ricorda poi che lui ha intenzione di andare a stare da lei coi suoi figli ...
> Hai presente che coglione ?


ho conosciuto dei casi dove i figli hanno voluto seguire i padri.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma pensi che le cose che ti racconta siano vere?


Che ha preso una sbandata lo vedo dalle cose che fa per me, non da quello che dice.
Una sbandata è una forte infatuazione e basta. non amore. anzi si idealizza nel confronto con quanto c'è a casa.
Che ha ammesso con la moglie ci credo.
Sul figlio anche. 
Ora mi scrive che lo controlla se è online . Gli ho chiesto cosa ci sia da controllare se già le ha detto che vuole stare con me. Io di fronte a una roba del genere gli avrei buttato tutto in paio di scatoloni e fuori di casa!!!!


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho conosciuto dei casi dove i figli hanno voluto seguire i padri.


Nel senso che i miei figli potrebbero voler stare con il padre?
Non credo proprio.
In ogni caso non ho intenzione di iniziare ora una convivenza.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aveva bisogno di un sostegno, lo ha trovato in Cisca. E anche qui , la nostra amica aveva ben capito il ruolo che lacera stato attribuito


Ho fatto bene a trattenermi, a non modificare la mia prospettiva.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho conosciuto dei casi dove i figli hanno voluto seguire i padri.


Io no


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io no


uhm io si un paio, rarissimi comunque. Nel caso dei miei figli lo escludo!!!!


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> uhm io si un paio, rarissimi comunque. Nel caso dei miei figli lo escludo!!!!


Non mi riferisco al fatto che non conosca figli andati col padre...ma di figli che vanno col padre quando sanno che lascia la madre per un’altra


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ho fatto bene a trattenermi, a non modificare la mia prospettiva.


ci vuole tempo per capire e prima di fare entrare un uomo in casa coi tuoi figli devi avere una buona dose di certezze di cosa lui voglia dalla sua vita.
Ora a caldo vuole stare con te, fra 6 mesi magari ha altre necessità dato il suo nuovo stato di indipendenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco al fatto che non conosca figli andati col padre...ma di figli che vanno col padre quando sanno che lascia la madre per un’altra


 tutto è dettato dal grado di invivibilità della convivenza


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco al fatto che non conosca figli andati col padre...ma di figli che vanno col padre quando sanno che lascia la madre per un’altra


Ma qui il caso non si pone perché mio marito lo ho lasciato parecchi anni fa per ben altre ragioni!!!!
E i sui figli sono grandi, uno ha 28 anni, si è laureato, lavora in un'altra città e convive. 
Quello di 23 anni finisce la laurea di 5 anni tra pochi mesi, la sua ragazza già lavora e vive sola. 
Lui è andato a stare dalla ragazza da giovedì e ripeto mi pare la reazione più logica e sensata...che se la smazzino loro intanto. 
Pensa se a quell'età volessero ancora stare in casa coi genitori  sarebbe da tso


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hai detto a tua moglie che hai un’altra e te ne vai...il figlio ha assistito ......e poi dato che avrete un impegno già preso ceni con gli amici?
> Sarebbe da ricovero in reparto psichiatrico.
> Agli amici dici che ti è venuta l’influenxa....
> Immagina la tensione, gli occhi gonfi, la tristezza....mentre ti fai un mirto?
> Francisca ha identificato le dissonanze e fa bene a non fidarsi....perché in entrambi i casi sarebbe allucinante . (Nel caso in cui sia tutto vero e vai a cena...ancora più grave che se fosse una palla).


la dissonanza è che di fronte alla scelta della moglie di invitare amici(col fine di minimizzare e cercare di far rientrare il cedimento del marito) lui abbia accettato passivamente, visto che il figlio e fuori casa da 3 giorni


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci vuole tempo per capire e prima di fare entrare un uomo in casa coi tuoi figli devi avere una buona dose di certezze di cosa lui voglia dalla sua vita.
> Ora a caldo vuole stare con te, fra 6 mesi magari ha altre necessità dato il suo nuovo stato di indipendenza


Si può darsi, ma non è questo il mio timore.
Non mi conosce bene. Mi idealizza, per lui sono perfetta in tutto. La convivenza porta alla luce tant aspetti che prima difficilmente emergono.
Lui desidera incontrare i miei figli. A me non pare il caso.....i figuriamoci le domande che farebbero....


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ma qui il caso non si pone perché mio marito lo ho lasciato parecchi anni fa per ben altre ragioni!!!!
> E i sui figli sono grandi, uno ha 28 anni, si è laureato, lavora in un'altra città e convive.
> Quello di 23 anni finisce la laurea di 5 anni tra pochi mesi, la sua ragazza già lavora e vive sola.
> Lui è andato a stare dalla ragazza da giovedì e ripeto mi pare la reazione più logica e sensata...che se la smazzino loro intanto.
> Pensa se a quell'età volessero ancora stare in casa coi genitori  sarebbe da tso


 adesso non esagerare, se a 23 anni non ha ancora un lavoro certo che deve restare a casa. Poi non so tu dove abiti, ma case e affitti non sono alla portata di tutti


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la dissonanza è che di fronte alla scelta della moglie di invitare amici(col fine di minimizzare e cercare di far rientrare il cedimento del marito) lui abbia accettato passivamente, visto che il figlio e fuori casa da 3 giorni


Lui li ha praticamente trovati già in casa quando è tornato dopo il pomeriggio passato con me, a quanto ho capito.
Però....magari dice così a me per tranquillizzarmi (non è stupido) e lo ha fatto per il quieto vivere.
Il comportamento della moglie è anche dissonanza: prima coinvolge il figlio di proposito e va a rivelare tutto al fratello di lui (che già sapeva) e poi invita gli amici facendo, di fronte a loro, come se niente fosse. tuo marito ti dice che vuole la separazione e che si cerca una sistemazione fuori casa e tu controlli e gli fai paranoie perché è online????
A me lui pare uno che sopporta, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> adesso non esagerare, se a 23 anni non ha ancora un lavoro certo che deve restare a casa. Poi non so tu dove abiti, ma case e affitti non sono alla portata di tutti


In Italia i figli, compresi i miei, sono bamboccioni.
Io abito al Nord e lui vive quindi non troppo lontano ma in un altro Stato .
Non posso scendere nei particolari, ma il figlio è molto bravo e non avrà problemi a trovarsi un lavoro.
Lui non ha problemi economici e potrebbe aiutarlo in ogni caso con una parte di affitto o acquisto poi di una casa, ma ripeto, il figlio farà da solo.
(io a 23 anni ero già fuori casa e mi sono laureata bene in 5 anni e ho sempre lavorato già da quando avevo 19 anni finito il liceo)


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> In Italia i figli, compresi i miei, sono bamboccioni.
> Io abito al Nord e lui vive quindi non troppo lontano ma in un altro Stato .
> Non posso scendere nei particolari, ma il figlio è molto bravo e non avrà problemi a trovarsi un lavoro.
> Lui non ha problemi economici e potrebbe aiutarlo in ogni caso con una parte di affitto o acquisto poi di una casa, ma ripeto, il figlio farà da solo.


Ciao Francisca Ho letto tutto con molta attenzione. Invece di fare dei dialoghi sui massimi sistemi o Trattati di psicologia perché non aspetti semplicemente che lui sistemi le cose in famiglia e soprattutto se trovi una sistemazione abitativa dove andare Dopodiché voi potete tranquillamente vedervi e iniziare a frequentarsi alla luce del sole lui a casa sua e tu a casa tua naturalmente trovo abbastanza inutile questa continua corrispondenza ogni 5 minuti su quello che fa con la moglie gli dici quando hai risolto la situazione ci sentiamo senza problemi hai bisogno del mio aiuto prendi e vieni qui Basta messaggini. Ma io voglio restarne fuori.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Scusate, ma se ha detto alla moglie che vuole la separazione e stare con me come mai ora in casa non può neppure leggere i messaggi?
O la moglie è squilibrata notevolmente o lui mente.
dico bene?


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ciao Francisca Ho letto tutto con molta attenzione. Invece di fare dei dialoghi sui massimi sistemi o Trattati di psicologia perché non aspetti semplicemente che lui sistemi le cose in famiglia e soprattutto se trovi una sistemazione abitativa dove andare Dopodiché voi potete tranquillamente vedervi e iniziare a frequentarsi alla luce del sole lui a casa sua e tu a casa tua naturalmente trovo abbastanza inutile questa continua corrispondenza ogni 5 minuti su quello che fa con la moglie gli dici quando hai risolto la situazione ci sentiamo senza problemi hai bisogno del mio aiuto prendi e vieni qui Basta messaggini. Ma io voglio restarne fuori.


No io non mando messaggi ogni 5 minuti. Anzi.
Dico solo che qualcosa non quadra. Comunque concordo, il tempo porta sempre o quasi la verità.
Il problema stà nel fatto che io comincio ad affezionarmi e non mi fido più di nessuno


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No io non mando messaggi ogni 5 minuti. Anzi.
> Dico solo che qualcosa non quadra. Comunque concordo, il tempo porta sempre o quasi la verità.
> Il problema stà nel fatto che io comincio ad affezionarmi e non mi fido più di nessuno


Sì fai bene una saggia dose di diffidenza è dovuta. Le cose si chiariranno. Tu conosci la moglie?

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sì fai bene una saggia dose di diffidenza è dovuta. Le cose si chiariranno. Tu conosci la moglie?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


No No, figuriamoci. Se conoscessi addirittura la moglie non potrei avere rapporti con lui. Già il fatto che fosse sposato e dovesse perciò mentire, non mi piaceva affatto.
Io comincio a dubitare di quello che mi dice.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Ora mi chiama al cell ma sa benissimo che sono coi miei figli e non posso parlare......!!!! Io non lo ho mai chiamato quando è a casa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No mi stà proprio facendo girare i coglioni.
Ogni volta che gli menziono una incongruenza mi dice che sua moglie non è intelligente.


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No No, figuriamoci. Se conoscessi addirittura la moglie non potrei avere rapporti con lui. Già il fatto che fosse sposato e dovesse perciò mentire, non mi piaceva affatto.
> Io comincio a dubitare di quello che mi dice.


Io sarei tranquillo. Quando sistema tutto e si trova casa tu entri in gioco. Stop.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io sarei tranquillo. Quando sistema tutto e si trova casa tu entri in gioco. Stop.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


cioé non frequentarsi fino a quel momento?


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ora mi chiama al cell ma sa benissimo che sono coi miei figli e non posso parlare......!!!! Io non lo ho mai chiamato quando è a casa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No mi stà proprio facendo girare i coglioni.
> Ogni volta che gli menziono una incongruenza mi dice che sua moglie non è intelligente.


Silenzia la sua chiamata e ignora 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> cioé non frequentarsi fino a quel momento?


O ti prende per il culo o vuole uscire di casa davvero. Se vuole uscire di casa in pochi giorni si trova una casa. 
Poi decidi tu che fare.
Io gli direi ok quando hai risolto ci vediamo.
E se non risolve subito non risolve più 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Scusate, ma se ha detto alla moglie che vuole la separazione e stare con me come mai ora in casa non può neppure leggere i messaggi?
> O la moglie è squilibrata notevolmente o lui mente.
> dico bene?


Qualcosa avrebbe dovuto dirtela. E' come se volesse dimostrare a sua moglie che non ha più niente da nascondere.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Silenzia la sua chiamata e ignora
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


fatto. non parlo assolutamente se i miei figli sono in casa, perché sono piuttosto svegli su queste cose. farebbero mille domande, chi è chi non è e perché e percome.


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> fatto. non parlo assolutamente se i miei figli sono in casa, perché sono piuttosto svegli su queste cose. farebbero mille domande, chi è chi non è e perché e percome.


Come ti senti?

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> O ti prende per il culo o vuole uscire di casa davvero. Se vuole uscire di casa in pochi giorni si trova una casa.
> Poi decidi tu che fare.
> Io gli direi ok quando hai risolto ci vediamo.
> E se non risolve subito non risolve più
> ...


Obiettivamente, trovare una casa in pochi giorni non è semplicissimo.
Vero che ora non ha problemi economici, ma dovrà dare parecchio alla moglie almeno inizialmente.
Vero anche che da parte ha soldi a sufficienza per fare questo passo in discreta tranquillità.
Poi questo è quello che mi racconta lui.


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Obiettivamente, trovare una casa in pochi giorni non è semplicissimo.
> Vero che ora non ha problemi economici, ma dovrà dare parecchio alla moglie almeno inizialmente.
> Vero anche che da parte ha soldi a sufficienza per fare questo passo in discreta tranquillità.
> Poi questo è quello che mi racconta lui.


Basta che inizia a cercarla seriamente. Esistono anche gli hotel come sistemazione intermedia. Non vi vuole molto a manifestare la volontà di uscire di casa.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Come ti senti?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Dubbiosa


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Dubbiosa


Lascialo nel suo brodo finche non fa un chiaro passo di rottura cin la famiglia. Verificabile ovviamente

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Basta che inizia a cercarla seriamente. Esistono anche gli hotel come sistemazione intermedia. Non vi vuole molto a manifestare la volontà di uscire di casa.


Mi ha appena scritto che non ce la fa più a stare in casa. 
Che lei continua solo a parlare di questo argomento......
Che ha sempre avuto questo tipo di carattere e che forse ho ragione quando dico che lei si opporrà alla separazione, ma che a lui di questo non importa.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Qualcosa avrebbe dovuto dirtela. E' come se volesse dimostrare a sua moglie che non ha più niente da nascondere.


anche. se non mente potrebbe essere.
non capisco lei. Tuo marito ti ha appena detto che ti vuole lasciare e tu gli rompi perché lo vedi online????
Però io avrei dovuto rimanere fuori, non doveva mettermi in mezzo così.


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha appena scritto che non ce la fa più a stare in casa.
> Che lei continua solo a parlare di questo argomento......
> Che ha sempre avuto questo tipo di carattere e che forse ho ragione quando dico che lei si opporrà alla separazione, ma che a lui di questo non importa.


Beh puo opporsi ad una consensuale. Sarà giudiziale tutto qui. Puoi chiedergli che cosa vuole fare. Se non stai più in casa  che fai? Hotel?

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> anche. se non mente potrebbe essere.
> non capisco lei. Tuo marito ti ha appena detto che ti vuole lasciare e tu gli rompi perché lo vedi online????
> Però io avrei dovuto rimanere fuori, *non doveva mettermi in mezzo così*.


e allora mettiti fuori. 

Cosa ti lamenti se poi in realtà sei dentro che affoghi nelle sue dinamiche, tanto che sulla base delle dinamiche con la moglie che non vedi perchè non sei presente, sei qui che dubiti e non dubiti, che vuoi e non vuoi? 

Tranquillizzalo sul fatto che tu sei dove ti ha lasciata prima di tornare a casa sua.
E digli di fare quel che dee in tranquillità. Per quel che può. 
E poi fallo davvero però.

Non stare lì a guardare se risponde o meno ai messaggi, se si fa sentire o meno. 
O a far le pulci se cambia il ritmo del vostro sentirvi.

(che poi, buongiorno che cambia...sta cambiando un assetto e tu pensi che il resto resti invariato??)

Se vuoi davvero starne fuori, questo passaggio non è un passaggio che ti riguarda.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh puo opporsi ad una consensuale. Sarà giudiziale tutto qui. Puoi chiedergli che cosa vuole fare. Se non stai più in casa  che fai? Hotel?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


mi ha scritto un messaggio in cui mi dice che avevo ragione io anche quando gli dicevo che era meglio non ammettere che mi frequentava etc. a questo punto....perché di sicuro lei si opporrà ad una consensuale certo. Magari pensa così di indurlo a desistere per evitare il casino che ne deriverebbe.


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> mi ha scritto un messaggio in cui mi dice che avevo ragione io anche quando gli dicevo che era meglio non ammettere che mi frequentava etc. a questo punto....perché di sicuro lei si opporrà ad una consensuale certo. Magari pensa così di indurlo a desistere per evitare il casino che ne deriverebbe.


Allora se vuoi una consensuale non dici che scopi un altra. Con la giudiziale la moglie  ha buone possibilità di addebitargli la separazione. La scelta l ha fatta lui. Lei non c entra nulla.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> e allora mettiti fuori.
> 
> Cosa ti lamenti se poi in realtà sei dentro che affoghi nelle sue dinamiche, tanto che sulla base delle dinamiche con la moglie che non vedi perchè non sei presente, sei qui che dubiti e non dubiti, che vuoi e non vuoi?
> 
> ...


Forse non mi sono spiegata, in mezzo mi ha messo lui. E' lui che chiama e scrive. Lui che ha ammesso con la moglie, lui che dice di amarmi. Io rispondo se e quando posso, mi sono affezionata. Ma non mi fido di nessuno, neppure di me stessa ok?
Poi arrivando qua, da quanto ho letto mi sono messa pure io a dubitare.
Ora però che mi ha detto che avevo ragione ci credo che la situazione sia come dice lui.
Se penso di avere prospettive con lui la giudiziale o il rancore dei figli mi riguardano, non credi?
SE la moglie ha problemi psicologici e gli rende la separazione un inferno mi riguarda, no?
Poi bo' sarò stranissima io,


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Allora se vuoi una consensuale non dici che scopi un altra. Con la giudiziale la moglie  ha buone possibilità di addebitargli la separazione. La scelta l ha fatta lui. Lei non c entra nulla.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ammette di avere sbagliato. Il tutto è accaduto perché non le si avvicinava più e non ci voleva molto a capire, no?
E se uno ti tempesta di messaggi e chiamate mentre stai lavorando e sei sotto stress magari pensi che dire tutto sia una liberazione. D'altra parte con una moglie del genere doveva aspettarselo.
Qui mi hanno risposto che questo passaggio non mi riguarda....ma io non desidero frequentare un uomo che accetta di convivere con una e fingere, se tiene ad un'altra. Perché io non ne sarei capace, e che lui non lo sia non è negativo (pure se gli ho detto che ha sbagliato perché...)


----------



## Marjanna (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> anche. se non mente potrebbe essere.
> non capisco lei. Tuo marito ti ha appena detto che ti vuole lasciare e tu gli rompi perché lo vedi online????
> Però io avrei dovuto rimanere fuori, non doveva mettermi in mezzo così.


Francisca la moglie potrebbe avere subito uno scossone, magari non se l'aspettava, e dentro di se non si sa che immagine si è costruita del rapporto con te. Contattare il fratello di lui mi fa pensare a qualcosa tipo "parlaci tu, digli di mettere la testa a posto". Organizzare la cena con amici potrebbe essere qualcosa che faceva parte della loro routine, qualcosa che vivevano con piacere entrambi. Lei si sta muovendo in un terreno "nuovo", si è trovata a vivere una realtà che non riconosce come tale.
Tu dici che lui è infatuato, che ha preso una sbandata, e se magari anche lei la pensasse allo stesso modo?
Lui ora si trova davanti il dolore di sua moglie, e che cerchi di assecondarla e andarle anche incontro evitando di farsi vedere al telefono, non è detto sia cosa negativa. Ha comunque una storia con lei, ci ha fatto due figli, se gli tirasse una palata in testa (in senso metaforico) e fuori dalle balle sarebbe inumano. Come pure se è benestante tentare di avere una consensuale non è stupido.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata, in mezzo mi ha messo lui. E' lui che chiama e scrive. Lui che ha ammesso con la moglie, lui che dice di amarmi. Io rispondo se e quando posso, mi sono affezionata. Ma non mi fido di nessuno, neppure di me stessa ok?
> Poi arrivando qua, da quanto ho letto mi sono messa pure io a dubitare.
> Ora però che mi ha detto che avevo ragione ci credo che la situazione sia come dice lui.
> *Se penso di avere prospettive con lui la giudiziale o il rancore dei figli mi riguardano, non credi?*
> ...



Ti riguarda nel mondo ideale in cui lui è già fuori di casa. 

Adesso sono paranoie. Per il semplice motivo che nulla di quanto nel grassetto è reale. 
Sono possibilità. 

E perdersi nelle possibilità...vabbè...che utilità ha? 

Lui ti ha messo dentro. E io una valutazione a riguardo la farei. E a bocce ferme gli farei pure il mazzo. 
Anche perchè, non è un colpo di genio in fase di separazione dire alla moglie che si ha un'amante. 

Se poi in questo periodo vi sentite pure, i geni siete due. 
E lavorate alacremente perchè ci siano pure ulteriori motivazioni alla giudiziale dura. 
(ma non era andato dall'avvocato? non gli ha spiegato stè cose? è l'abc...)

Lui chiama e scrive. 
Praticamente sei una banderuola esposta al vento del suo volere. 
Da come scrivi, non direi. 

Sbaglio?


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti riguarda nel mondo ideale in cui lui è già fuori di casa.
> 
> Adesso sono paranoie. Per il semplice motivo che nulla di quanto nel grassetto è reale.
> Sono possibilità.
> ...


Si, che sono possibilità è vero solo in parte. Il figlio intanto non è tornato e la moglie stà dando di matto.
Cambia qualcosa sentirci o meno quando lui stesso ha ammesso tutto?


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ammette di avere sbagliato. Il tutto è accaduto perché non le si avvicinava più e non ci voleva molto a capire, no?
> E se uno ti tempesta di messaggi e chiamate mentre stai lavorando e sei sotto stress magari pensi che dire tutto sia una liberazione. D'altra parte con una moglie del genere doveva aspettarselo.
> Qui mi hanno risposto che questo passaggio non mi riguarda....ma io non desidero frequentare un uomo che accetta di convivere con una e fingere, se tiene ad un'altra. Perché io non ne sarei capace, e che lui non lo sia non è negativo (pure se gli ho detto che ha sbagliato perché...)


Intanto è un uomo che ha fatto o sembra aver fatto una scelta. Magari ha sbagliato le modalità nel dirlo alla moglie. Voglio dire non è che uno lascia la moglie semplicemente perché ha un amante. Però se questo uomo nel corso del tempo ha maturato questa scelta va bene Vediamo come la porta avanti se effettivamente decide di uscire di casa allora vuol dire che le cose con te possono avere un futuro

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Si, che sono possibilità è vero solo in parte. Il figlio intanto non è tornato e la moglie stà dando di matto.
> Cambia qualcosa sentirci o meno quando lui stesso ha ammesso tutto?


Sono possibilità.

Lui è fuori casa? 
No. E' in casa. 

E giustamente. 

E tu sei dentro, e non ti ci mette lui, nel momento in cui ti metti tu a fare valutazioni riguardo il suo percorso. 
Invece di osservarlo da esterna. 
E magari, più lucida di lui, dargli anche qualche dritta. 

Fra cui tirarti fuori e lasciargli spazio di manovra. 
Ma che roba è che ti rendiconta di quel che fa con la moglie???

Vai a farti un giro da un avvocato e chiedigli se ritiene opportuno che in fase di decisione di separazione, non volendo una giudiziale, sia sensato passare il tempo in chat con l'amante, o alla spa con l'amante o compagnia cantate. 

E, ribadisco, è veramente geniale che mentre la moglie sta dando di matto, lui stia in chat con te. 

Capisco la fine di una relazione. 
Ma dopo tot anni di matrimonio, almeno il rispetto di una fine io lo darei per scontato. 

E non capisco tu, che pure ti sei già separata, come fai a ragionare come ragioni. 
Come se certi passaggi si facessero così:

lui: tesoro, sai ho deciso che ci separiamo. Fra l'altro, ho una amante, ci scopo alla grande e mi piace tanto"
moglie: ok tesoro, sono felice per te. Preferisci la casa al mare o quella in montagna? 

Abbraccio finale, cala il sipario. 
Il figlio visse felice e contento con la morosa. 

:unhappy:


----------



## Marjanna (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> SE la moglie ha problemi psicologici e gli rende la separazione un inferno mi riguarda, no?


Non esageriamo. La moglie sarà sotto trauma. Che abbia comportamenti bizzarri è umano. 
E' la madre dei suoi figli. Personalmente non capisco neppure io come l'avvocato non gli abbia reso chiaro alcune cose che so pure io che di iter di separazione non so nulla.
Non capisco neppure te cosa ti aspettavi. Lui ti scrive per cercare conforto dai colpi che sta subendo in casa.
Ormai ci sei dentro.



ipazia ha detto:


> Lui ti ha messo dentro. E io una valutazione a riguardo la farei. E a bocce ferme gli farei pure il mazzo.
> Anche perchè, non è un colpo di genio in fase di separazione dire alla moglie che si ha un'amante.


Non lo è per niente. Ma fargli il mazzo ora non mi sembra opportuno,  visto che ora il mazzo se lo sta beccando pure dalla moglie. Il treno è  già nel binario, non si può cambiare ora.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Francisca la moglie potrebbe avere subito uno scossone, magari non se l'aspettava, e dentro di se non si sa che immagine si è costruita del rapporto con te. Contattare il fratello di lui mi fa pensare a qualcosa tipo "parlaci tu, digli di mettere la testa a posto". Organizzare la cena con amici potrebbe essere qualcosa che faceva parte della loro routine, qualcosa che vivevano con piacere entrambi. Lei si sta muovendo in un terreno "nuovo", si è trovata a vivere una realtà che non riconosce come tale.
> Tu dici che lui è infatuato, che ha preso una sbandata, e se magari anche lei la pensasse allo stesso modo?
> Lui ora si trova davanti il dolore di sua moglie, e che cerchi di assecondarla e andarle anche incontro evitando di farsi vedere al telefono, non è detto sia cosa negativa. Ha comunque una storia con lei, ci ha fatto due figli, se gli tirasse una palata in testa (in senso metaforico) e fuori dalle balle sarebbe inumano. Come pure se è benestante tentare di avere una consensuale non è stupido.


Hai ragione. Non ci avevo pensato, che stupida.
Si dal fratello di lui è andata perché gli parlasse per fargli cambiare idea. Lui le ha detto che il fratello sapeva già tutto da lui e che il suo era un tentativo inutile.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono possibilità.
> 
> Lui è fuori casa?
> No. E' in casa.
> ...



No. Infatti mi scrive quando può per motivi di rispetto. E io, per i medesimi motivi di rispetto, rispondo solo. 
Infatti gli ho detto che ha sbagliato strategia. 
Io dopo che uno mi dice che ha un'altra e intende separarsi non mi interesserei se manda messaggi perché avrei troncato la convivenza (con figli grandi!!!). 
Lei però non ha alcuna indipendenza economica, il fattore è anche questo, anzi mi pare centrale.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non esageriamo. La moglie sarà sotto trauma. Che abbia comportamenti bizzarri è umano.
> E' la madre dei suoi figli. Personalmente non capisco neppure io come l'avvocato non gli abbia reso chiaro alcune cose che so pure io che di iter di separazione non so nulla.
> Non capisco neppure te cosa ti aspettavi. Lui ti scrive per cercare conforto dai colpi che sta subendo in casa.
> Ormai ci sei dentro.
> ...


A bocce ferme dicevo. 
Adesso lui sembra semplicemente incasinato.

Sembra uno che sta guardando una super onda inchiodato sulla spiaggia 

Quanto all'essere dentro di lei, io penso che lei si dovrebbe tutelare e starne invece fuori. 

Che è uno spazio di tutela per lei adesso.
Ma anche per il futuro. 

E' questione anche di tattica in quel che si fa.

A me sembra che sia un fare casuale, non pragmatico, disordinato. 

Per come sono fatta io, tranquillizzerei lui che sono dove mi ha lasciato. Glil chiederei di concnetrarsi sul fare le cose bene in casa e di dare il tempo anche a stà moglie che si è presa la tegola in testa di assorbire la botta. 
Sta reagendo, la moglie intendo, attuando cose che la riportano nello stato in cui erano prima della tegola. 
E' una risposta alle dissonanze.

Il mio ex mi portava il gelato quando rifiutava di accettare che lo volevo davvero lasciare. 
E cercava di farmi ragionare che secondo lui ero impazzita. 

Ed effettivamente, per la sua struttura, per il suo modo di non guardarci, era naturale che ad essere impazzita fossi io. E che lui scendesse dal pero. 

La dissonanza deve diminuire. 

E fino a quel momento, se francisca se ne sta fuori e lui resta concentrato non sulla fuga ma sulla presenza in situazione ne hanno da guadagnare tutti. 
Anche nella prospettiva dei termini della separazione.

SE lui sta con la concentrazione fuori dalla situazione in casa, la situaizone la governa la moglie che adesso è, di diritto direi, in dissonanza. 
Lasciare il governo a qualcuno in dissonanza non è una genialata.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No. Infatti mi scrive quando può per motivi di rispetto. E io, per i medesimi motivi di rispetto, rispondo solo.
> Infatti gli ho detto che ha sbagliato strategia.
> *Io dopo che uno mi dice che ha un'altra e intende separarsi non mi interesserei se manda messaggi perché avrei troncato la convivenza (con figli grandi!!!). *
> Lei però non ha alcuna indipendenza economica, il fattore è anche questo, anzi mi pare centrale.



Ma lei sta rifiutando esattamente quella comunicazione a quanto dici. 

Quindi a me pare invece ovvio e scontato che tenti in tutti i modi di riportare il sistema allo stato precedente. 

Ossia quando lui non aveva detto nulla. 

Le serve per non perdere del tutto l'equilibrio. 

E se lui fosse un po' più furbo di come lo descrivi, adesso indosserebbe un profilo basso e farebbe sparire il cel. E renderebbe rarefatte le comunicazioni con te. 
Si occuperebbe di far atterrare lei nella nuova realtà, dandole degli agganci per non cadere nel vuoto e nel frattempo farebbe i passi che deve per rendere REALE la separazione. 

Ossia si prenderebbe uno spazio suo in cui andare a vivere. 

Sono i fatti, nella distorsione, a dare concretezza e abbassare il livello dell'ansia.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma lei sta rifiutando esattamente quella comunicazione a quanto dici.
> 
> Quindi a me pare invece ovvio e scontato che tenti in tutti i modi di riportare il sistema allo stato precedente.
> 
> ...


Si giusto lei rifiuta questa comunicazione perché i suoi effetti sarebbero sgradevoli.
Il tutto è deflagrato in quanto lui si legato moltissimo a me, tanto che io verso questa persona mi sento anche in colpa.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No. Infatti mi scrive quando può per motivi di rispetto. E io, per i medesimi motivi di rispetto, rispondo solo.
> Infatti gli ho detto che ha sbagliato strategia.
> Io dopo che uno mi dice che ha un'altra e intende separarsi non mi interesserei se manda messaggi perché avrei troncato la convivenza (con figli grandi!!!).
> Lei però non ha alcuna indipendenza economica, il fattore è anche questo, anzi mi pare centrale.


Bene, ha sbagliato strategia. Fermati però. Così è ora. Non si può tornare indietro e cambiare i fatti. Sono avvenuti.
Se tu non sai come consigliarlo è bene si rapporti con l'avvocato. Almeno lui per esperienza qualcosa potrà suggerire.



ipazia ha detto:


> A bocce ferme dicevo.
> Adesso lui sembra semplicemente incasinato.
> 
> Sembra uno che sta guardando una super onda inchiodato sulla spiaggia :smile:
> ...


Hai ragione. Solo che starne fuori non trovo sia silenziare il  telefono quando lui chiama (anche se capisco la questione dei figli che  sentono). Come tu dici lui ha bisogno di sapere che lei sarà lì, perchè  Francisca è presa dalla sue emozioni, dubbi, paure, e non mi sembra  possa immaginare che lui dall'altra parte percepisca che anche lei gli  sgusci via. Quindi si trova col figlio incacchiato (dalla morosa, ma  nella sua testa a sto figlio ci pensa sicuro), la moglie sotto shock,  pensieri per questioni legali (si sta rendendo conto solo ora che vivrà  una giudiziale), e Francisca dall'altro lato che si chiede perchè la  moglie inviti gente a cena e perchè lui non le risponda ai messaggi.
In tal frangente se per lui Francisca è il futuro ovvio che appena può la porta alla spa. Ha paura di perdere anche lei.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bene, ha sbagliato strategia. Fermati però. Così è ora. Non si può tornare indietro e cambiare i fatti. Sono avvenuti.
> Se tu non sai come consigliarlo è bene si rapporti con l'avvocato. Almeno lui per esperienza qualcosa potrà suggerire.
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Quando uno stà sempre nell'ovatta senza faticare poi va sotto shock nella difficoltà con una tegola simile, come ha scritto Ipazia va in dissonanza perché non vuole accettare la difficoltà. In questo io ho avuto una vita più dura e per questo sono diversa. Faccio più 'fatica' a stare con le persone che senza, non perché sia più forte ma perché ho dovuto presto cavarmela da sola. 
Non la invidio e mi dispiace.
Lui è legatissimo ai figli. Ora mi è chiaro che mi ha detto la verità sulla situazione a casa.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Si giusto lei rifiuta questa comunicazione perché i suoi effetti sarebbero *sgradevoli*.
> Il tutto è deflagrato in quanto lui si legato moltissimo a me, tanto che io verso questa persona mi sento anche in colpa.


Beh....sgradevoli direi che è un eufemismo. 
Lei è andata dormire una sera in una vita, e il giorno si è svegliata e quello con cui credeva di avere quella vita le ha detto che quella vita non esisteva più.

A me sembra una richiesta impossibile aspettarsi che una reagisca in modo ordinato ad una comunicazione di questo genere. 

Non pensi? 

Se in più non ha indipendenza economica la paura, e giustamente, fa la sua parte. 


Tu non hai niente da sentirti in colpa. Hai fatto il tuo interesse tanto quanto lui il suo. 
Salvo lui non sia un imbecille che hai manipolato. Allora avresti ragione a sentirti in colpa. 
Ma se non l'hai manipolato, se le sue decisioni se le è prese da solo, la questione riguarda lui e non te. E' il suo matrimonio che è finito. Non il tuo. 
Ecco perchè dico che sei dentro e non perchè ti ci ha messa lui. 

Stanne fuori. Non schierarti. 
E anzi, visto che in teoria dovresti essere la più lucida fra i tre, stai calma e ferma. 
E metti ordine in te, che mi sembra ,perdonami, che ne abbia bisogno anche tu. 

E non per bontà.
Se vuoi/volete una cosa il più fluida possibile, state andando nella direzione opposta. 

non è proprio il momento di aver fretta di giungere alla conclusioni. 

Non pensi?


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bene, ha sbagliato strategia. Fermati però. Così è ora. Non si può tornare indietro e cambiare i fatti. Sono avvenuti.
> Se tu non sai come consigliarlo *è bene si rapporti con l'avvocato.* Almeno lui per esperienza qualcosa potrà suggerire.
> 
> 
> ...


E tutto quel marasma se lo deve gestire lui. 

Poi sì, francisca ha da mettersi quieta e tenere la sua posizione. 
Lei lo vuole? 
Bene. Che riconfermi il suo volere e poi si metta in poltrona. 

E in questo senso dicevo che è lei che si fa mettere dentro. 

Lui l'ha messa dentro con la sua dichiarazione, ma lei, in preda all'ansia come è, conferma quel che lui ha fatto. 

Abbassare il profilo da amanti, a me sembra il minimo. 
Loro stanno facendo l'opposto.

Io al posto della moglie, se annusassi questo, li farei a pezzi minuscoli. E ci ballerei sopra.

EDIT: quoto il grassetto. E aggiungo che lei non lo sa consigliare adesso. E' troppo dentro. E tirarsene fuori è per esempio indirizzarlo all'avvocato. Non è il suo ruolo quello di consigliera legale.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E tutto quel marasma se lo deve gestire lui.
> 
> Poi sì, francisca ha da mettersi quieta e tenere la sua posizione.
> Lei lo vuole?
> ...


L'ansia mi veniva per due motivi:
1- al sospetto che fosse bugiardo, che qui è stato pesantemente sollevato. Ora sono certa che non lo sia (questo non vuol dire essere certi che non si scambino infatuazioni per amori). 
2- al pensiero di una giudiziale, di chiamare domani l'avvocato già gli ho detto e lo farà e anche che capisco perché non scrive. Se uno di natura è sincero non sa mentire nei fatti. Io da fuori riuscivo come dici a essere un po' più strategica.
Non credo mi consideri la sua amante.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh....sgradevoli direi che è un eufemismo.
> Lei è andata dormire una sera in una vita, e il giorno si è svegliata e quello con cui credeva di avere quella vita le ha detto che quella vita non esisteva più.
> 
> A me sembra una richiesta impossibile aspettarsi che una reagisca in modo ordinato ad una comunicazione di questo genere.
> ...


Non è imbecille e non ho manipolato.
Non devo schierarmi ma è complesso stare vicino, essere razionali, confortare e non prendere parti.
Non solo in teoria, mi sa che sono proprio la più lucida.
Non mi piace essere la molla di questo cambiamento di vita altrui.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> *Non è imbecille e non ho manipolato.*
> Non devo schierarmi ma è complesso stare vicino, essere razionali, confortare e non prendere parti.
> Non solo in teoria, mi sa che sono proprio la più lucida.
> Non mi piace essere la molla di questo cambiamento di vita altrui.


Primo grassetto: e allora che motivi hai per sentirti in colpa? 

Certo che è complesso. E se non riesci, torvo corretto indirizzarlo verso qualcuno che possa dare consigli concreti e funzionali e limitarti a quello che puoi fare. Ossia confermare il tuo interesse per lui con calma. 

Lucidissima non sei. Se non sei riuscita a calarti almeno un minimo nellaa parte della moglie. 
E ci sta che tu non sia lucida. 
Non hai niente da dimostrare a nessuno.
Ma saperlo fa la differenza. 
Non puoi essere lucida. Sei coinvolta. E per quanto razionale tu possa essere, indossi i tuoi specifici occhiali. 
Prendine atto. 

Quanto alla molla dei cambiamenti...ti capisco. 
Non piace neppure a me. 

Eppure nel tempo ho capito che è un modo per svalutare l'altro, considerarla in questi termini. E confermare me stessa rassicurandomi sul fatto che io invece sono indipendente, forte e solida. (oltre che confermare la fatica a stare con...invece che sola). 

Accettare che si possa essere motivazione, ad un miglioramento da parte dell'altro, è un buon passaggio di umiltà. 
Perchè si riconosce all'altro la capacità e la forza delle scelte che fa.
Compresa quella di riconoscere valore e ricchezza. 

E questo riguarda te. LA considerazione di te. E del tuo valore in un'altra vita.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: e allora che motivi hai per sentirti in colpa?
> 
> Certo che è complesso. E se non riesci, torvo corretto indirizzarlo verso qualcuno che possa dare consigli concreti e funzionali e limitarti a quello che puoi fare. Ossia confermare il tuo interesse per lui con calma.
> 
> ...


Mi sono messa nei panni della moglie anche se come ho spiegato non veniva spontaneo, abbiamo vite molto diverse. Non sono del tutto lucida, hai ragione. 
Un modo per svalutare l'altro, non avevo mai considerato questa prospettiva e ci devo pensare, in parte sono di certo una che vuole evitare la fatica dello stare con.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi sono messa nei panni della moglie anche se come ho spiegato non veniva spontaneo, abbiamo vite molto diverse. Non sono del tutto lucida, hai ragione.
> Un modo per svalutare l'altro, non avevo mai considerato questa prospettiva e ci devo pensare, in parte sono di certo una che vuole evitare la fatica dello stare con.


Se tu fossi lucida, non saresti umana 
E' un bene che tu non sia lucida. Sei umana. 

Anche io faccio più fatica a stare con, che stare da sola. 
Ho capito il meccanismo, della svalutazione dell'altro (rifiutando la vicinanza che essere motivazione comporta) per confermarmi in me e in quello che conosco di me, con G., il mio attuale compagno. 
Che ha perso serate a spiegarmi come l'essere motivazione non sia una cosa da rifiutare ma di cui aver cura. 
Dentro c'è la mia paura che l'altro dipenda da me. 
Ma c'è una bella differenza fra dipendenza e riconoscimento di valore e ricchezza. 
Si tratta di riconoscere la linea di demarcazione. 

Pensaci. Credo sia importante conoscere i propri meccanismi.
Specialmente quando ci si trova davanti a dei bivi.
Raramente i bivi sono casuali.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se tu fossi lucida, non saresti umana
> E' un bene che tu non sia lucida. Sei umana.
> 
> Anche io faccio più fatica a stare con, che stare da sola.
> ...


Credo tu abbia ragione su come scattano questi meccanismi.
Stò leggendo i post di Ingenua e francamente sono felice che lui sia la persona che è......pur se ha sbagliato strategia.
Devo avere più fiducia innanzitutto del mio giudizio.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione su come scattano questi meccanismi.
> Stò leggendo i post di Ingenua e francamente sono felice che lui sia la persona che è......pur se ha sbagliato strategia.
> Devo avere più fiducia innanzitutto del mio giudizio.


Leggere i topic degli altri (ce ne sono anche di mogli e mariti traditi) è un step oltre che fermarsi solo nel proprio topic. Si possono trovare spunti di riflessione anche nelle vicende altrui.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggere i topic degli altri (ce ne sono anche di mogli e mariti traditi) è un step oltre che fermarsi solo nel proprio topic. Si possono trovare spunti di riflessione anche nelle vicende altrui.


Verissimo. Devo pazientare e valutare mano a mano col tempo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> .
> In ogni caso non ho intenzione di iniziare ora una convivenza.


Sei sempre stata chiara su questo punto?


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sei sempre stata chiara su questo punto?


Una convivenza non la si può iniziare dall'oggi al domani e finché lui stava con la moglie dato che entrambi lavoriamo non c'era sufficiente tempo per conoscersi anche se nell'ultimo mese ci siamo visti molto e a causa di questo sua moglie gli ha chiesto se avesse un'altra. 
Io poi ho due figli, non piccolissimi ma in prima media e in prima superiore quindi devo essere ancora più cauta e gli ho spiegato questo, desidero stare di più con lui ma devo tenere conto di altre persone.
Voglia capire, lui è molto molto preso effettivamente, io cerco di essere un pochino più razionale.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione su come scattano questi meccanismi.
> Stò leggendo i post di Ingenua e francamente sono felice che lui sia la persona che è......pur se ha sbagliato strategia.
> *Devo avere più fiducia innanzitutto del mio giudizio*.


Io partirei dal grassetto se fossi in te 

E quel giudizio lo trasformerei in valutazione delle azioni e di come quelle azioni impattano su di te. 
Chiedendoti se è quel che desideri per te. 

Stai in te stessa. 
Prendi una tua posizione e abbine cura. 

E abbi cura di te. 

Lui...osserva. 
Mettiti in poltrona e osserva. 
Concediti di raccogliere prove e controprove. 
Testalo. E valuta la sua forza. 

Dentro il timore di essere condizionanti c'è anche la consapevolezza della propria forza. E il desiderio di avere accanto qualcuno che sa impattare e sa sostenere l'impatto in modo produttivo e non sciogliendosi in mille pezzi, così sei sola ma pure con il carico dell'altro. 

Se vuoi qualcuno degno di te, chiedilo. E pretendilo.
Con le tue decisioni riguardo te. 

L'altro...lo vedrai nel tempo. 

Tacitulus taxim.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ora mi chiama al cell ma sa benissimo che sono coi miei figli e non posso parlare......!!!! Io non lo ho mai chiamato quando è a casa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No mi stà proprio facendo girare i coglioni.
> Ogni volta che gli menziono una incongruenza mi dice che sua moglie non è intelligente.


Ecco....parlare cosi di una donna che sta con lui da 25 anni e con cui ha fatto 2 figli ...e, non credo puntandogli una pistola alla tempia....mi fa sembrare la persona un gran pusillanime ....


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco....parlare cosi di una donna che sta con lui da 25 anni e con cui ha fatto 2 figli ...e, non credo puntandogli una pistola alla tempia....mi fa sembrare la persona un gran pusillanime ....


Scusami ma non contempli l'ipotesi che, soprattutto quando si è molto giovani, si possa sbagliare nel valutare la compatibilità con una persona? A me una che smette di lavorare e non ha reddito o patrimonio proprio non sembra un fenomeno. Lui ha sempre cercato di tutelarla non parlando di lei solo che a volte gli ho chiesto io, perché se fosse stato ancora sentimentalmente coinvolto con la moglie non lo avrei frequentato.
Credo che quella espressa sia più un dato di fatto che una opinione. A volte l'avvenenza fisica colpisce nel breve ma nel lungo capisci quanto conta l'intelligenza di una persona. No non gli ha puntato la pistola alla tempia, ma lui non era d'accordo che non lavorasse, ad esempio, e dice che ha sbagliato LUI a non insistere più di lei.
Non è affatto pusillanime, infatti le ha detto come stanno le cose infilandosi in un grosso casino.
Pusillanime è chi cerca di negare allo sfinimento e intanto sfancula l'amante a cui ha fatto incaute promesse, salvo poi immagino tradire ancora, forse virtualmente   quando le acque si sono calmate.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Scusami ma non contempli l'ipotesi che, soprattutto quando si è molto giovani, si possa sbagliare nel valutare la compatibilità con una persona? A me una che smette di lavorare e non ha reddito o patrimonio proprio non sembra un fenomeno. Lui ha sempre cercato di tutelarla non parlando di lei solo che a volte gli ho chiesto io, perché se fosse stato ancora sentimentalmente coinvolto con la moglie non lo avrei frequentato.
> Credo che quella espressa sia più un dato di fatto che una opinione. A volte l'avvenenza fisica colpisce nel breve ma nel lungo capisci quanto conta l'intelligenza di una persona


Non sto dicendo che lei sia un premio Nobel, non la conosco ... ma dire all’amante che tua moglie è scema non me lo fa raffigurare come un modello di eleganza ...... ma, per carità , forse sbaglio.
È la madre dei tuoi figli , te li ha cresciuti, magari ti ha pure lavato le mutande che indossavi con l’amante..... non sminuirti sminuendola....anche se ami un’altra...
Così come non mi sembra elegante che dopo aver distrutto la vita della moglie decida (lui) di rilassarsi alla spa ...dopo aver scopato con te...
Scusami, non lo conosco .... ma da quello che mi dici, non mi piace ..... 
ma io sono io ....
Ah...e, per inciso, non mi piaceva manco quello di ingenua


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Una convivenza non la si può iniziare dall'oggi al domani e finché lui stava con la moglie dato che entrambi lavoriamo non c'era sufficiente tempo per conoscersi anche se nell'ultimo mese ci siamo visti molto e a causa di questo sua moglie gli ha chiesto se avesse un'altra.
> Io poi ho due figli, non piccolissimi ma in prima media e in prima superiore quindi devo essere ancora più cauta e gli ho spiegato questo, desidero stare di più con lui ma devo tenere conto di altre persone.
> Voglia capire, lui è molto molto preso effettivamente, io cerco di essere un pochino più razionale.


Capisco e condivido? Ma la mia domanda era un'altra: sei stata chiara con lui?


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco....parlare cosi di una donna che sta con lui da 25 anni e con cui ha fatto 2 figli ...e, non credo puntandogli una pistola alla tempia....mi fa sembrare la persona un gran pusillanime ....


Quoto a caratteri cubitali. Le tue scelte ti dicono chi sei. Anche quelle passate.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Capisco e condivido? Ma la mia domanda era un'altra: sei stata chiara con lui?


si sono stata chiara lui sta già cercando un appartamento


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quoto a caratteri cubitali. Le tue scelte ti dicono chi sei. Anche quelle passate.


Si allora questo vale per tutti quelli che si separano, dai.
Anche io che sono molto intelligente ho commesso grossi errori di valutazione, anche tu lo do per certo.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Si allora questo vale per tutti quelli che si separano, dai.
> Anche io che sono molto intelligente ho commesso grossi errori di valutazione, anche tu lo do per certo.


Non è l’errore di valutazione che mi fa specie ....ma la comunicazione delle mancanze , con scarso rispetto della persona che in un modo o nell’altro è la madre dei tuoi figli .... 
lo pensi? Bene, tienitelo per te... per rispetto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> si sono stata chiara lui sta già cercando un appartamento


Bene, così vi vedete quando volete.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che lei sia un premio Nobel, non la conosco ... ma dire all’amante che tua moglie è scema non me lo fa raffigurare come un modello di eleganza ...... ma, per carità , forse sbaglio.
> È la madre dei tuoi figli , te li ha cresciuti, magari ti ha pure lavato le mutande che indossavi con l’amante..... non sminuirti sminuendola....anche se ami un’altra...
> Così come non mi sembra elegante che dopo aver distrutto la vita della moglie decida (lui) di rilassarsi alla spa ...dopo aver scopato con te...
> Scusami, non lo conosco .... ma da quello che mi dici, non mi piace .....
> ...


Tu cambi circostanze e parole. 
Per almeno 4 mesi non mi diceva nulla della moglie, anzi si prendeva lui tutte le responsabilità dell'errore. 
Di recente io ho chiesto di più e lui mi ha detto che non è molto intelligente. Non ha detto scema. 
A lei ha detto che se ne va ma continua comunque a pagare tutte le spese che ha.
Scopa con me perché gli piaccio, ma dubito che avrebbe mai iniziato una relazione se almeno ci fosse stato del buon sesso a casa.
E' pesante dover sempre cercare tu una persona, non trovi?


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Bene, così vi vedete quando volete.


questo direi di no perché io ho due figli e non mi posso certo assentare di continuo


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non è l’errore di valutazione che mi fa specie ....ma la comunicazione delle mancanze , con scarso rispetto della persona che in un modo o nell’altro è la madre dei tuoi figli ....
> lo pensi? Bene, tienitelo per te... per rispetto


Oh guarda che l'intelligenza non è tutto nella vita! Anche se alla lunga conta più della bellezza o della simpatia a mio parere.
Infatti lo ha esasperato e lui se ne va di casa ora invece che tra 6 mesi. Se il suo scopo era tenerselo ha sbagliato strategia. Sono fatti. 
I figli li hanno cresciuti in due e lui la ha sempre difesa di fronte ai figli, lei non ha fatto altrettanto.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Tu cambi circostanze e parole.
> Per almeno 4 mesi non mi diceva nulla della moglie, anzi si prendeva lui tutte le responsabilità dell'errore.
> Di recente io ho chiesto di più e lui mi ha detto che non è molto intelligente. Non ha detto scema.
> A lei ha detto che se ne va ma continua comunque a pagare tutte le spese che ha.
> ...


Non credo di spiegarmi , o forse banalmente parliamo lingue diverse.... 
lui non mi piace per tante ragioni e te le ho elencate tutte ..e non starò a ripeterle perché già le conosci ... per me dire “non intelligente e scema “ sono sinonimi....quindi la sostanza a me non cambia .. tant’e’....così come non mi stupisce lo scopare con te..ma che in un momento di “lutto” familiare...lui abbia il buongusto di proporre una spa ... 
Ma non deve piacere a me e non mi devi convincere ....quindi se vi siete trovati e a te il suo modo di fare va a garbo..... vi auguro tanta felicità ...che ti devo dire ?


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non credo di spiegarmi , o forse banalmente parliamo lingue diverse....
> lui non mi piace per tante ragioni e te le ho elencate tutte ..e non starò a ripeterle perché già le conosci ... per me dire “non intelligente e scema “ sono sinonimi....quindi la sostanza a me non cambia .. tant’e’....così come non mi stupisce lo scopare con te..ma che in un momento di “lutto” familiare...lui abbia il buongusto di proporre una spa ...
> Ma non deve piacere a me e non mi devi convincere ....quindi se vi siete trovati e a te il suo modo di fare va a garbo..... vi auguro tanta felicità ...che ti devo dire ?


Non credo che parliamo linguaggi diversi (pusillanime :up ma solo che io essendo nella situazione dispongo di tante informazioni in più e magari ti scrivo in privato perché non ritengo sicuro dove chiunque potrebbe leggere. 
Nell'ultimo mese ci siamo visti molto spesso ma ancora non lo conosco abbastanza, valuterò col tempo, per ora devo dire che è stato piuttosto sincero e tiene a me. Magari poi è solo infatuato, ma agisce, mi aiuta e si sta cercando un appartamento, la relazione con me gli da sicuramente quella spinta che prima non aveva, in questo senso si potrebbe dire che mi utilizza. 
Quanto alla spa invece non ti capisco, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Vomitare veleno sulla moglie? Si è preso il suo spazio e di lei abbiamo parlato pochissimo e solo perché ho chiesto.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Vorrebbe che ci vedessimo tra un paio di giorni, è il caso secondo voi potrebbe amplificare i problemi fintanto che non ha un suo appartamento?


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non credo che parliamo linguaggi diversi (pusillanime :up ma solo che io essendo nella situazione dispongo di tante informazioni in più e magari ti scrivo in privato perché non ritengo sicuro dove chiunque potrebbe leggere.
> Nell'ultimo mese ci siamo visti molto spesso ma ancora non lo conosco abbastanza, valuterò col tempo, per ora devo dire che è stato piuttosto sincero e tiene a me. Magari poi è solo infatuato, ma agisce, mi aiuta e si sta cercando un appartamento, la relazione con me gli da sicuramente quella spinta che prima non aveva, in questo senso si potrebbe dire che mi utilizza.
> Quanto alla spa invece non ti capisco, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Vomitare veleno sulla moglie? Si è preso il suo spazio e di lei abbiamo parlato pochissimo e solo perché ho chiesto.


Hai ragione, non lo conosco ...e non ho alcun motivo per crearti dubbi nei suoi confronti... 
Certe situazioni mi sembrano semplicemente dubbiose .Ne abbiano lette tante qui.. 
Non so se ricordi annina, anche lil suo amante era molto premuroso ..l’ha aiutata...e poi se l’e data a gambe .... e più riferiscono amore incondizionato dopo spicciolate di mesi....e più divento dubbiosa 
Il tuo amante banalmente mi e’ sembrato irrispettoso ..verso la moglie per le motivazioni che ho condiviso e verso di te con la cena a casa con amici post-comunicazione 
.. ma ...è vero, non tutte le storie sono uguali .... 
la mia è solo una sensazione ...sono certamente prevenuta


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Si allora questo vale per tutti quelli che si separano, dai.
> Anche io che sono molto intelligente ho commesso grossi errori di valutazione, anche tu lo do per certo.


Non c'entra niente, la classe é classe.
Esattamente per lo stesso motivo per cui se devo assumere qualcuno e al colloquio quello mi si presenta parlando male del precedente datore di lavoro lo mando a fanculo.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non lo conosco ...e non ho alcun motivo per crearti dubbi nei suoi confronti...
> Certe situazioni mi sembrano semplicemente dubbiose .Ne abbiano lette tante qui..
> Non so se ricordi annina, anche lil suo amante era molto premuroso ..l’ha aiutata...e poi se l’e data a gambe .... e più riferiscono amore incondizionato dopo spicciolate di mesi....e più divento dubbiosa
> Il tuo amante banalmente mi e’ sembrato irrispettoso ..verso la moglie per le motivazioni che ho condiviso e verso di te con la cena a casa con amici post-comunicazione
> ...


Ti capisco perché sono tendenzialmente prevenuta.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente, la classe é classe.
> Esattamente per lo stesso motivo per cui se devo assumere qualcuno e al colloquio quello mi si presenta parlando male del precedente datore di lavoro lo mando a fanculo.


In realtà non ne ha mai parlato per non parlarne male. Il paragone è carino.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> In realtà non ne ha mai parlato per non parlarne male. Il paragone è carino.


Ripeto. Anche se per qualunque motivo ormonato o meno io scopro con l'amante di non averci mai capito un cazzo della vita di donne e di sesso per cui ho sposato una che con la consapevolezza di oggi tornando indietro non mi sposerei mai, me lo tengo per me.
Che sul sesso ci può anche stare, soprattutto se ti sposi con l'amichetta delle medie, ma se ti sposi con una persona stupida che fai, te ne accorgi soltanto quando il termine di paragone te lo scopi? Nella vita non hai incontrato nessuno che ti abbia fatto venire il dubbio? Essù.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ripeto. Anche se per qualunque motivo ormonato o meno io scopro con l'amante di non averci mai capito un cazzo della vita di donne e di sesso per cui ho sposato una che con la consapevolezza di oggi tornando indietro non mi sposerei mai, me lo tengo per me.
> Che sul sesso ci può anche stare, soprattutto se ti sposi con l'amichetta delle medie, ma se ti sposi con una persona stupida che fai, te ne accorgi soltanto quando il termine di paragone te lo scopi? Nella vita non hai incontrato nessuno che ti abbia fatto venire il dubbio? Essù.


motivo ormonato :rotfl:e ti scopi il termine di paragone :rotfl:
ma sai che sei simpaticissimo?
mi piace come scrivi, e sul sesso quello che dici è proprio vero, però anche in quello non guasta una certa intelligenza


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ma sai che sei simpaticissimo?


E non mi hai visto nudo


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E non mi hai visto nudo


:rotfl:no grazie non ci tengo


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Scusami ma non contempli l'ipotesi che, soprattutto quando si è molto giovani, si possa sbagliare nel valutare la compatibilità con una persona? *A me una che smette di lavorare e non ha reddito o patrimonio proprio non sembra un fenomeno.* Lui ha sempre cercato di tutelarla non parlando di lei solo che a volte gli ho chiesto io, perché se fosse stato ancora sentimentalmente coinvolto con la moglie non lo avrei frequentato.
> Credo che quella espressa sia più un dato di fatto che una opinione. A volte l'avvenenza fisica colpisce nel breve ma nel lungo capisci quanto conta l'intelligenza di una persona. No non gli ha puntato la pistola alla tempia, ma lui non era d'accordo che non lavorasse, ad esempio, e dice che ha sbagliato LUI a non insistere più di lei.
> Non è affatto pusillanime, infatti le ha detto come stanno le cose infilandosi in un grosso casino.
> Pusillanime è chi cerca di negare allo sfinimento e intanto sfancula l'amante a cui ha fatto incaute promesse, salvo poi immagino tradire ancora, forse virtualmente   quando le acque si sono calmate.


Anche a me.

Ma mi rendo anche conto che io vivo sola da quando ho 19 anni, ho sempre lavorato e mi sono mantenuta gli studi. 

Oltre ad aver respirato un certo veterofemminismo in casa con una madre che mi ha fatto una testa quadra sull'essere indipendente e un padre che mi ha cresciuta come un maschio. 

Quindi, quando guardo donne che hanno fatto scelte diverse, mi rendo conto che le guardo secondo i miei particolari occhiali. E dentro c'è un giudizio di loro che serve a confermare le mie scelte. 

In realtà ho amiche che hanno scelto di non lavorare per dedicarsi ai figli. 
Alcune stanno pagando pegno altre no. 

La moglie di un amico ha scelto di stare a casa, e poi si è fatta quattro lauree in serenità mentre cresceva la figlia. 
Adesso, all'alba dei 50 anni si è aperta uno studio odontoiatrico. 

Sono percorsi. 

Credo che quello che conta è scegliersi il proprio in fedeltà a chi si è. 

Epperò....lui è ancora sentimentalmente coinvolto.
Immagino non la voglia lasciare per strada. Per esempio. 
E immagino pure che negli anni insieme non sia stata solo merda. 
Lei ha scelto di stare a casa anche per crescere i loro figli. E se non sono due imbecilli quella scelta l'hanno discussa e fatta insieme. 
Valutando i pro e i contro. 

Se così non fosse, non sarebbe lei quella poco intelligente, ma lui. 
Che ha scelto un progetto di famiglia con una minorata. 

E dubito sia così, no? 

Che poi lui adesso abbia bisogno in un certo senso di distruggerla, ci sta. Se ne deve distaccare. 
Ma che sia questo. Un momento. 
E ricordaglielo. Quando ti parla male di lei. Che quella è la donna che si è scelto lui. 
E non riconoscendo lei, disconosce le sue scelte. E quindi se stesso e la sua di intelligenza. 

Osservalo e valutalo a riguardo. 

Quanto al vedervi...mah...se vi siete visti pochi giorni fa, non morite se intanto si assestano le cose. O no? 
Poi sapete voi di voi. Valuta.


----------



## francisca (23 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> 
> Ma mi rendo anche conto che io vivo sola da quando ho 19 anni, ho sempre lavorato e mi sono mantenuta gli studi.
> 
> ...


Hai compreso tutto alla perfezione. 
Guarda ora capisco perché non voleva parlare. La sua risposta per mesi è stata: lasciamo stare. Io di recente, anche dopo aver letto qui, mi ero insospettita, e avevo torto e avevo un po'cambiato atteggiamento, quando il mio iniziale era stato più o meno sulle posizioni che descrivi.
Ti confesso che mi dispiace veramente perché stanno male......il figlio non gli parla etc.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Ciao Francisca, 
ho letto la tua storia...capisco i tuoi dubbi.
Se ho capito bene tu ed io tuo amante vivete in due stati diversi. Per il futuro in caso di un’evoluzione positiva del vostro rapporto come pensate di fare ? Lasci tu il lavoro e ti trasferisci nel suo paese ? Tu lo faresti ? Oppure trasloca lui vicino a te ?
Se lui vive in un’altro paese le condizioni della separazione probabilmente sono diverse. Da tenere presente per quello che riguarda la moglie.
Dall’età dei figli intuisco una certa differenza d’età tra di voi. Vero ?
Tu dici che lui ti aiuta . In che senso  ? 
I tuoi figli lo hanno mai visto  ? 
Scusa le troppe domande


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lui li ha praticamente trovati già in casa quando è tornato dopo il pomeriggio passato con me, a quanto ho capito.
> Però....magari dice così a me per tranquillizzarmi (non è stupido) e lo ha fatto per il quieto vivere.
> Il comportamento della moglie è anche dissonanza: prima coinvolge il figlio di proposito e va a rivelare tutto al fratello di lui (che già sapeva) e poi invita gli amici facendo, di fronte a loro, come se niente fosse. tuo marito ti dice che vuole la separazione e che si cerca una sistemazione fuori casa e tu controlli e gli fai paranoie perché è online????
> A me lui pare uno che sopporta, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


 tutto è possibile. Ma è normale che la moglie, se non vuole perderlo, mette in atto tutte le manovre possibili per farlo ripensare. No?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Vorrebbe che ci vedessimo tra un paio di giorni, è il caso secondo voi potrebbe amplificare i problemi fintanto che non ha un suo appartamento?


 mi sembra il minimo, dev'essere certo di quello che vuol fare della sua vita e di quella degli altri


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> In Italia i figli, compresi i miei, sono bamboccioni.
> Io abito al Nord e lui vive quindi non troppo lontano ma in un altro Stato .
> Non posso scendere nei particolari, ma il figlio è molto bravo e non avrà problemi a trovarsi un lavoro.
> Lui non ha problemi economici e potrebbe aiutarlo in ogni caso con una parte di affitto o acquisto poi di una casa, ma ripeto, il figlio farà da solo.
> (io a 23 anni ero già fuori casa e mi sono laureata bene in 5 anni e ho sempre lavorato già da quando avevo 19 anni finito il liceo)


tu sei tu, lui è la moglie hanno fatto altre scelte. Per cui il problema del figlio riguarda solo loro.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Quando - 12 anni fa - ho lasciato mia moglie per quella che era la mia amante eravamo D'ACCORDO sul fatto che li avremmo entrambi lasciati (era sposata anche lei, nè io nè lei avevamo figli).
Io lasciai casa 6 mesi prima di lei e - nonostante gli 'accordi' - non potevo non mettere in conto una serie di ripensamenti da parte sua, considerato che il suo ex faceva di tutto per non farsi lasciare.
Comunque, al di là di quello che sarebbe successo (e poi è effettivamente successo) sapevo perfettamente che la mia storia, quella con la mia ex moglie, era finita.
E che andare via era comunque la scelta giusta da fare.


----------



## Mariben (24 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quando - 12 anni fa - ho lasciato mia moglie per quella che era la mia amante eravamo D'ACCORDO sul fatto che li avremmo entrambi lasciati (era sposata anche lei, nè io nè lei avevamo figli).
> Io lasciai casa 6 mesi prima di lei e - nonostante gli 'accordi' - non potevo non mettere in conto una serie di ripensamenti da parte sua, considerato che il suo ex faceva di tutto per non farsi lasciare.
> *Comunque, al di là di quello che sarebbe successo (e poi è effettivamente successo*) sapevo perfettamente che la mia storia, quella con la mia ex moglie, era finita.
> E che andare via era comunque la scelta giusta da fare.


Sono curiosa ; che è successo poi ?
Per il resto concordo in pieno: Io ho lasciato mio marito molto prima che lui lasciasse la moglie (non c'era nessun accordo e per millemila motivi non se la sentiva, non allora )  perchè per me era " semplicemente " finita . [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION] sembra essere travolta dalle decisioni ( piuttosto affrettate forse ?) del suo amante. Si dice trattenuta ma freme per sapere in tempo reale l'andamento della separazione ( in atto ? )
Forse perchè ci sono passata , non dopo 5 mesi ma 5 anni !!, comprendo un pò le sue ansie  nonostante la fiducia nonostante avesse gia iniziato il trasloco, nonostante *avessimo programmato insieme *tutto in certi momenti avrei voluto essere una mosca, ma non mi sono mai permessa di dargli consigli sul come gestire la fine del suo matrimonio, nè giudicato le loro reazioni ( quel che sapevo e pensavo io me lo tenevo per me) come non avrei tollerato che lui sminuisse la moglie rinnegando quasi 30 anni di relazione. Tengo a precisare che anche lui ha confessato di avere una relazione e oltretutto lei mi conosce. A quanto pare per lui / loro era necessario chiarire anche quel punto. Mi sono sentita tirata in mezzo ? No perchè in mezzo c'ero già e , venendo  lui a vivere con me, sarebbe stata un 'omissione ridicola. I loro perchè erano e sono tutt'ora a me semisconosciuti. ( in 3 anni di convivenza ogni tanto mi accenna alle loro difficoltà come coppia  ma solo perchè non lo sono più )


----------



## Paolo78mi (24 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Cioè ma siete incredibili... fate le AMANTI, quando poi lui si decide, la cosa non vi va più a genio ....
Certo che siete forti voi donne... Non vi va mai bene NULLA !!!
Ha sbagliato doveva continuare con il piede in due staffe e tenersi la moglie....

ahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Cioè ma siete incredibili... fate le AMANTI, quando poi lui si decide, la cosa non vi va più a genio ....
> Certo che siete forti voi donne... Non vi va mai bene NULLA !!!
> Ha sbagliato doveva continuare con il piede in due staffe e tenersi la moglie....
> 
> ahahahahahahhaha


finalmente un Po di saggezza


----------



## mistral (24 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non credo di spiegarmi , o forse banalmente parliamo lingue diverse....
> lui non mi piace per tante ragioni e te le ho elencate tutte ..e non starò a ripeterle perché già le conosci ... per me dire “non intelligente e scema “ sono sinonimi....quindi la sostanza a me non cambia .. tant’e’....così come non mi stupisce lo scopare con te..ma che in un momento di “lutto” familiare...lui abbia il buongusto di proporre una spa ...
> Ma non deve piacere a me e non mi devi convincere ....quindi se vi siete trovati e a te il suo modo di fare va a garbo..... vi auguro tanta felicità ...che ti devo dire ?


Questa cosa fa paura anche a me perché mi trasmette decisioni prese d ‘impulso con il  testosterone che intasa il cervello.
Da un uomo di 55 anni ci si aspetta una gestione della separazione ben diversa che non passare il pomeriggio alla spa e poi a letto con l’amante ,poche ore dopo aver sganciato la
bomba che disintegra la famiglia,con la moglie sotto shock che lo tempesta di messaggi e figlio che se ne va di casa disgustato.
Io da amante preferirei una scelta più sofferta , ragionata e perché no,un pelo più dignitosa.Questo a me sembra un discorso tra la sua figa e il suo testosterone


----------



## mistral (24 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Francisca,
> ho letto la tua storia...capisco i tuoi dubbi.
> Se ho capito bene tu ed io tuo amante vivete in due stati diversi. Per il futuro in caso di un’evoluzione positiva del vostro rapporto come pensate di fare ? Lasci tu il lavoro e ti trasferisci nel suo paese ? Tu lo faresti ? Oppure trasloca lui vicino a te ?
> Se lui vive in un’altro paese le condizioni della separazione probabilmente sono diverse. Da tenere presente per quello che riguarda la moglie.
> ...


Credo siano frontalieri tipo Como /Chiasso quindi due stati fisici ma stessa zona


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sono curiosa ; che è successo poi ?


E' successo che ci siamo messi insieme, abbiamo avuto un figlio, ci siamo reciprocamente traditi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' successo che ci siamo messi insieme, abbiamo avuto un figlio, ci siamo reciprocamente traditi.


L'hai tradita? Quando?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'hai tradita? Quando?


2011.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 2011.


E bravo


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E bravo


...lasciamo perdere..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...lasciamo perdere..


ok...


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Questa cosa fa paura anche a me perché mi trasmette decisioni prese d ‘impulso con il  testosterone che intasa il cervello.
> Da un uomo di 55 anni ci si aspetta una gestione della separazione ben diversa che non passare il pomeriggio alla spa e poi a letto con l’amante ,poche ore dopo aver sganciato la
> bomba che disintegra la famiglia,con la moglie sotto shock che lo tempesta di messaggi e figlio che se ne va di casa disgustato.
> Io da amante preferirei una scelta più sofferta , ragionata e perché no,un pelo più dignitosa.Questo a me sembra un discorso tra la sua figa e il suo testosterone


Cara Mistral, ..”non usa più ...”


----------



## Marjanna (24 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Questa cosa fa paura anche a me perché mi trasmette decisioni prese d ‘impulso con il  testosterone che intasa il cervello.
> Da un uomo di 55 anni ci si aspetta una gestione della separazione ben diversa che non passare il pomeriggio alla spa e poi a letto con l’amante ,poche ore dopo aver sganciato la
> bomba che disintegra la famiglia,con la moglie sotto shock che lo tempesta di messaggi e figlio che se ne va di casa disgustato.
> Io da amante preferirei una scelta più sofferta , ragionata e perché no,un pelo più dignitosa.Questo a me sembra un discorso tra la sua figa e il suo testosterone


La decisione non d'impulso è quella che uno prende senza amante. 
E comunque per quanto ho letto nel forum rispetto a uomini che vivono matrimoni non appaganti per loro, quello che arriva è proprio che non si sentono considerati. Ora si pretende che lui metta sempre da parte se stesso e metta avanti a se tutto un mondo di cose e persone. 
Non è una critica a ciò che hai scritto, sia bene chiaro, perchè per come l'hai esposta e per come arriva il quadro generale ti do anche piena ragione. Ma proprio leggendo questo forum ho notato come vi siano diverse realtà, che cambiano a seconda del punto di vista in cui le si guarda. 
In ciò che hai scritto il traditore perde totalmente qualsiasi diritto umano. Come l'amante non ha diritti. 
Solo il tradito ha diritti. Infatti in passato venivano lapidati traditore e amante.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Settembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Cioè ma siete incredibili... fate le AMANTI, quando poi lui si decide, la cosa non vi va più a genio ....
> Certo che siete forti voi donne... Non vi va mai bene NULLA !!!
> Ha sbagliato doveva continuare con il piede in due staffe e tenersi la moglie....
> 
> ahahahahahahhaha


:sonar:


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La decisione non d'impulso è quella che uno prende senza amante.
> E comunque per quanto ho letto nel forum rispetto a uomini che vivono matrimoni non appaganti per loro, quello che arriva è proprio che non si sentono considerati. Ora si pretende che lui metta sempre da parte se stesso e metta avanti a se tutto un mondo di cose e persone.
> Non è una critica a ciò che hai scritto, sia bene chiaro, perchè per come l'hai esposta e per come arriva il quadro generale ti do anche piena ragione. Ma proprio leggendo questo forum ho notato come vi siano diverse realtà, che cambiano a seconda del punto di vista in cui le si guarda.
> In ciò che hai scritto il traditore perde totalmente qualsiasi diritto umano. Come l'amante non ha diritti.
> Solo il tradito ha diritti. Infatti in passato venivano lapidati traditore e amante.


Perde diritti umani ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perde diritti umani ?


Parrebbe di si...


----------



## Marjanna (24 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perde diritti umani ?


Nel senso che non esiste più come tale, esiste come uomo che deve pensare ad altri, mai a se stesso. 
Il suo diritto al proseguo dell'esistenza (in senso lato ovviamente) è concessione di altri.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nel senso che non esiste più come tale, esiste come uomo che deve pensare ad altri, mai a se stesso.
> Il suo diritto al proseguo dell'esistenza (in senso lato ovviamente) è concessione di altri.


Poraccio....proprio una vita dura..
Scopa fuori casa senza avvisare la legittima ....poi quando trova qualcun altro che se lo piglia, sgancia la bomba che inevitabilmente cambierà la vita di moglie e figli e se ne va alla spa perché è stressato ....... ..e gli si ha anche il coraggio di chiede tatto ed eleganza ? Ma siamo matti?


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :sonar:


Paoletto is Back!


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> che in un momento di “lutto” familiare...lui abbia il buongusto di proporre una spa ...


Basta chiarire se la propone a lei o a se stesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ho chiesto.


Bella stronzata .


----------



## Mariben (24 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nel senso che non esiste più come tale, esiste come uomo che deve pensare ad altri, mai a se stesso.
> Il suo diritto al proseguo dell'esistenza (in senso lato ovviamente) è concessione di altri.



Tempo al tempo; certo che uno ha diritto al proseguo dell'esistenza ma pensi davvero che un uomo sposato e con figli non abbia anche il dovere di dare delle spiegazioni, trovare delle soluzioni, pratiche e non, di elaborare , si anche lui, la fine di una storia così importante ?. Se D. si fosse comportato come l'amante di Francisca sarei rimasta sconvolta dalla sua superficialità e mi sarei chiesta se voglio un uomo così "impulsivo"  nella mia vita. La stima che avevo, e ho, di lui passa anche attraverso il rispetto che mostra per gli altri e per se stesso.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Tempo al tempo; certo che uno ha diritto al proseguo dell'esistenza ma pensi davvero che un uomo sposato e con figli non abbia anche il dovere di dare delle spiegazioni, trovare delle soluzioni, pratiche e non, di elaborare , si anche lui, la fine di una storia così importante ?. Se D. si fosse comportato come l'amante di Francisca sarei rimasta sconvolta dalla sua superficialità e mi sarei chiesta se voglio un uomo così "impulsivo"  nella mia vita. La stima che avevo, e ho, di lui passa anche attraverso il rispetto che mostra per gli altri e per se stesso.


Aggiungo: è proprio in  casi simili a questo che si riesce a vedere la reale essenza delle persone ....
Che, guarda caso, si ripropone poi anni dopo anche con l’eventuale nuova compagna .... senza eccezioni .....


----------



## Marjanna (24 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Poraccio....proprio una vita dura..
> Scopa fuori casa senza avvisare la legittima ....poi quando trova qualcun altro che se lo piglia, sgancia la bomba che inevitabilmente cambierà la vita di moglie e figli e se ne va alla spa perché è stressato ....... ..e gli si ha anche il coraggio di chiede tatto ed eleganza ? Ma siamo matti?


Lascia perdere la spa, parlavo in generale. 



Mariben ha detto:


> Tempo al tempo; certo che uno ha diritto al  proseguo dell'esistenza ma pensi davvero che un uomo sposato e con figli  non abbia anche il dovere di dare delle spiegazioni, trovare delle  soluzioni, pratiche e non, di elaborare , si anche lui, la fine di una  storia così importante ?. Se D. si fosse comportato come l'amante di  Francisca sarei rimasta sconvolta dalla sua superficialità e mi sarei  chiesta se voglio un uomo così "impulsivo"  nella mia vita. La stima che  avevo, e ho, di lui passa anche attraverso il rispetto che mostra per  gli altri e per se stesso.


Certo che si Mariben. Jacaranda e Mariben non sto dicendo che doveva  prendere moglie e figli a calci nel c. dico solo che a volte di leggono  dei messaggi estremi dal lato opposto. 
Io cerco di andare anche  oltre il bianco o il nero, e magari sbaglio anche, ma arrivata a questo  punto nel seguire il forum mi pongo delle domande (non riguardo questo  topic in generale), nel senso che cerco mentalmente di spostare il punto di vista. A me da donna riesce facile calarmi nelle vicende di altre donne, che siano amanti o mogli tradite, mi riesce meno nella versione maschile, e non mi pare di essere l'unica. Ma ripeto è solo un percorso mio mentale.
Quanti uomini sono arrivati in questo forum a dire ho tradito mia moglie e sono stato beccato???
Di donne ne ho visto anch'io, uomini no. Voi seguite il forum da molto più tempo di me. Ce ne sono stati?


----------



## Marjanna (24 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Aggiungo: è proprio in  casi simili a questo che si riesce a vedere la reale essenza delle persone ....
> Che, guarda caso, si ripropone poi anni dopo anche con l’eventuale nuova compagna .... senza eccezioni .....


Che vuoi dire, che poi lui tradisce ancora?
Se agisce per emotività è ovviamente probabile lo faccia in genere nelle cose della vita (non solo nella coppia, ma anche verso questioni di lavoro o altro).


----------



## Mariben (24 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Aggiungo: è proprio in  casi simili a questo che si riesce a vedere la reale essenza delle persone ....
> Che, guarda caso, si ripropone poi anni dopo anche con l’eventuale nuova compagna .... senza eccezioni .....



 Certo un pò come quelle " amiche" che criticano e spettegolano sempre sull''amica assente:
E' solo una questione di turni


----------



## Mariben (24 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire, che poi lui tradisce ancora?
> Se agisce per emotività è ovviamente probabile lo faccia in genere nelle cose della vita (non solo nella coppia, ma anche verso questioni di lavoro o altro).


 No non è quello il punto ; nessuno è mai al riparo in quel senso ma è proprio vedere come tratta persone ed eventi importanti che mi da la misura del suo spessore morale.

 D. dopo mesi di "trattative" discussioni ,confessioni ecc, con la moglie si è presentato alla mia porta con le sue ultime cose ( un borsone) Non dimenticherò mai la sua faccia ; tirato come una corda di violino; aveva un colorito " grigio ardesia" e un'espressione da cane bastonato. Non aveva certo l'aria di uno che stava coronando il suo sogno d'amore  Se si fosse presentato fischiettando mi sarei preoccupata...  molto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> se ne va alla spa perché è stressato


A me sembra giusto. Stress e SPA vanno a braccetto


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire, che poi lui tradisce ancora?
> Se agisce per emotività è ovviamente probabile lo faccia in genere nelle cose della vita (non solo nella coppia, ma anche verso questioni di lavoro o altro).


Parlo di rispetto ....


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lascia perdere la spa, parlavo in generale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io x la verità di mogli beccate che sono entrate a scrivere che erano state beccate, non ne ricordo


----------



## Mariben (24 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io x la verità di mogli beccate che sono entrate a scrivere che erano state beccate, non ne ricordo


 Io ricordo la tipa del diario


----------



## Marjanna (24 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No non è quello il punto ; nessuno è mai al riparo in quel senso ma è proprio vedere come tratta persone ed eventi importanti che mi da la misura del suo spessore morale.


Si ho capito. Ma non credo che l'uomo di Francisca sia meno tirato.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io ricordo la tipa del diario


È vero!

Ma li più che altro becco' giusto il diario, Perché mi pare era finita da un pezzo


----------



## Mariben (24 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ho capito. Ma non credo che l'uomo di Francisca sia meno tirato.



 Non so se è tirato o meno , non è tanto la storia della SPA che mi lascia perplessa, ( noi ci vedevamo durante quella fase anche se un pò meno) piuttosto le critiche. lo sminuire la moglie che Francisca riporta. La moglie di D aveva, ha , delle difficoltà cognitive , chiunque  l'abbia conosciuta ha avuto la sensazione netta che qualcosa non andasse.
A tutt'oggi, a parte qualche spiegazione "tecnica" lui non me ne ha mai parlato e di certo non ha mai usato le difficoltà della moglie per  giustificare il tradimento nè la separazione poi. Si chiama rispetto


----------



## Marjanna (24 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non so se è tirato o meno , non è tanto la storia della SPA che mi lascia perplessa, ( noi ci vedevamo durante quella fase anche se un pò meno) piuttosto le critiche. lo sminuire la moglie che Francisca riporta. La moglie di D aveva, ha , delle difficoltà cognitive , chiunque  l'abbia conosciuta ha avuto la sensazione netta che qualcosa non andasse.
> A tutt'oggi, a parte qualche spiegazione "tecnica" lui non me ne ha mai parlato e di certo non ha mai usato le difficoltà della moglie per  giustificare il tradimento nè la separazione poi. Si chiama rispetto


Mariben io non so esattamente come sia la questione di Francisca (qui tutti scrivono frammenti di una storia), e capisco la questione delicata della separazione. Ma in momenti di tensione che ti possa uscire qualcosa di inappropriato non mi stupisce, con questo non voglio giustificare, ma nella vita non vedo tutta ste persone integerrime.
Vederlo scritto nero su bianco colpisce. Magari a Francisca è sfuggito via in una marea di altre cose dette, qui viene focalizzato.


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

Buonasera a tutti,
gli ho spiegato ieri come mi sentivo, che gli sono vicina, mi dispiaccio per la sua famiglia, tuttavia che non mi sento per niente a mio agio in questa situazione e che per ora mi pare meglio che non ci si veda mentre lui si dedica a chiarire la sua situazione familiare. Ieri ha detto che mi capiva e avevo ragione, oggi invece manda una serie di messaggi (per lavoro non avevo modo di parlare al telefono di questioni personali) in ci velatamente mi accusa di insensibilità e menefreghismo. Per ora ho evitato di rispondere anche perché mi pare meglio parlarne a voce ma naturalmente ora lui è a casa e non può parlare.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> gli ho spiegato ieri come mi sentivo, che gli sono vicina, mi dispiaccio per la sua famiglia, tuttavia che non mi sento per niente a mio agio in questa situazione e che per ora mi pare meglio che non ci si veda mentre lui si dedica a chiarire la sua situazione familiare. Ieri ha detto che mi capiva e avevo ragione, oggi invece manda una serie di messaggi (per lavoro non avevo modo di parlare al telefono di questioni personali) in ci velatamente mi accusa di insensibilità e menefreghismo. Per ora ho evitato di rispondere anche perché mi pare meglio parlarne a voce ma naturalmente ora lui è a casa e non può parlare.


È molto preso ... si aspetta da te che tu lo accolga al volo nel tuo mondo, sollevandolo dal suo ....


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mariben io non so esattamente come sia la questione di Francisca (qui tutti scrivono frammenti di una storia), e capisco la questione delicata della separazione. Ma in momenti di tensione che ti possa uscire qualcosa di inappropriato non mi stupisce, con questo non voglio giustificare, ma nella vita non vedo tutta ste persone integerrime.
> Vederlo scritto nero su bianco colpisce. Magari a Francisca è sfuggito via in una marea di altre cose dette, qui viene focalizzato.


Hai spiegato molto bene, io non mi sono espressa bene, soprattutto ho tralasciato tanti aspetti, involontariamente anche, ma mi pare di aver scritto più di una volta che lui non criticava la moglie tranne che per due mezze frasi. Sembra che alcuni leggano solo quello che supporta il loro pensiero.


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È molto preso ... si aspetta da te che tu lo accolga al volo nel tuo mondo, sollevandolo dal suo ....


Lo penso anche io ma questo non è assolutamente possibile per me :up:


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> gli ho spiegato ieri come mi sentivo, che gli sono vicina, mi dispiaccio per la sua famiglia, tuttavia che non mi sento per niente a mio agio in questa situazione e che per ora mi pare meglio che non ci si veda mentre lui si dedica a chiarire la sua situazione familiare. Ieri ha detto che mi capiva e avevo ragione, oggi invece manda una serie di messaggi (per lavoro non avevo modo di parlare al telefono di questioni personali) in ci velatamente *mi accusa di insensibilità e menefreghismo*. Per ora ho evitato di rispondere anche perché mi pare meglio parlarne a voce ma naturalmente ora lui è a casa e non può parlare.


Ciao...

interessante il grassetto. 

Tu cosa ne pensi?


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao...
> 
> interessante il grassetto.
> 
> Tu cosa ne pensi?


Lo trovo assurdo però non è che mi abbia esplicitamente accusata, diciamo meglio che io ho percepito "questo" da alcune frasi.e ho qui sintetizzato la sensazione con due sostantivi di mio esclusivo conio.


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lo trovo assurdo però non è che mi abbia esplicitamente accusata, diciamo meglio che io ho percepito questo da alcune frasi.


I messaggi creano spesso interferenze. Ed equivoci. 

Ma se tu hai percepito qualcosa di strano...ascolta. 

Forse è qualcosa che riguarda te e i tuoi vissuti. 
Forse no. 

Io quando sento qualcosa che stride blocco la comprensione (che è proiezione e attribuzione fondamentalmente) e osservo. 
E raccolgo dati. 

Non tanto per distribuire il torto o la ragione. 
Penso che tutti abbiano torto e ragione, a seconda della prospettiva da cui la si guarda. A grandi linee. 

Quanto per sentire se a me, per me, con me, quell'atteggiamento va bene oppure no. 

A prescindere che vada bene in termini assoluti. 

Deve far stare bene me con me. 

Personalmente penso tu abbia fatto bene, se ti rappresenta come comportamento e non è strategia, se è un tuo bisogno reale, a mettere un po' di distanza. 

Puoi osservare agevolmente e scioglierti un bel po' di dubbi. 
Se hai chiaro quel che desideri per te.


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non so se è tirato o meno , non è tanto la storia della SPA che mi lascia perplessa, ( noi ci vedevamo durante quella fase anche se un pò meno) piuttosto le critiche. lo sminuire la moglie che Francisca riporta. La moglie di D aveva, ha , delle difficoltà cognitive , chiunque  l'abbia conosciuta ha avuto la sensazione netta che qualcosa non andasse.
> A tutt'oggi, a parte qualche spiegazione "tecnica" lui non me ne ha mai parlato e di certo non ha mai usato le difficoltà della moglie per  giustificare il tradimento nè la separazione poi. Si chiama rispetto


I tuoi commenti li trovo saccenti in maniera poco obiettiva, che sfiora l'irritante, te lo dico chiaro. Sembra che tu sappia tutto, che e solo tu e questo D. abbiate questa infusione di scienza e rispetto dell'umanità......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, nei panni altrui ci riesci a metterti? :facepalm:


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> I messaggi creano spesso interferenze. Ed equivoci.
> 
> Ma se tu hai percepito qualcosa di strano...ascolta.
> 
> ...


Bisogna che senta un attimo Mariben, che magari lo sai lei (o D) se questi dubbi derivano dai miei vissuti, da quelli di lui, dai loro :sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl:, o da una situazione oggettiva :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:.
E'  un mio bisogno reale, una reazione spontanea.


----------



## Mariben (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> I tuoi commenti li trovo saccenti in maniera poco obiettiva, che sfiora l'irritante, te lo dico chiaro. Sembra che tu sappia tutto, che e solo tu e questo D. abbiate questa infusione di scienza e rispetto dell'umanità......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, nei panni altrui ci riesci a metterti? :facepalm:


Se è questo che passa .....
Io e quel D ci siamo semplicemente passati.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> nei panni altrui ci riesci a metterti?


Se mi vanno stretti, no.


----------



## Rose1994 (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


In un pagliaio trovi un ago e ti lamenti pure?

Ma questi uomini cosa devono fare?
No perché se lasciano la moglie per l'amante non va bene perché mi stai accollando la responsabilità della fine della tua relazione, e non mi va bene. 
Se la lasci ma non ti fai vivo allora vuol dire che adesso hai scoperto la libertà di essere single e di impegnarti seriamente con l'ex amante non ne vuoi proprio sentire. 
Se non lasci fai schifo, mi ami ma stai con lei... Che uomo sei?

	qui se ne leggo di tutti i colori, ma le discussioni che odio leggere più di tutte sono quelle delle amanti che si sentono sotto pressione se poi lui lascia la moglie.

Tutti in terapia secondo me eh...


----------



## Mariben (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Bisogna che senta un attimo Mariben, che magari lo sai lei (o D) se questi dubbi derivano dai miei vissuti, da quelli di lui, dai loro :sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl:, o da una situazione oggettiva :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:.
> E'  un mio bisogno reale, una reazione spontanea.


I tuoi dubbi sono tuoi  come i tuoi bisogni  non possono che essere che frutto del tuo vissuto. Se coincidono con i suoi  lo scoprirete.


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Bisogna che senta un attimo Mariben, che magari lo sai lei (o D) se questi dubbi derivano dai miei vissuti, da quelli di lui, dai loro :sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl:, o da una situazione oggettiva :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:.
> E' un mio bisogno reale, una reazione spontanea.


Sai che non penso che l'intento di mariben fosse glorificare la sua esperienza sminuendo quella altrui? 

Io almeno non l'ho letta così.

Ho letto l'utilizzo della sua esperienza per esemplificare alcuni indicatori che per lei sono importanti nella valutazione dell'altro, ed in particolare dell'altro che si prende in casa. 

Una dinamica piuttosto diffusa è la coppia di amanti che si allea contro il nemico esterno (uno o entrambi gli ex). 
Tolto il nemico esterno, che è un collante non da poco, si ritrovano faccia a faccia. 
E tendenzialmente crollano col culo per terra. 

Una relazione costruita su un'alleanza basata sul nemico è una relazione che o continua a trovare nemici o si sfalda o riscrive la sua struttura. 

Ecco...trovare continuamente nemici è un lavoraccio. 
Riscrivere la struttura non è una cosa nè scontata nè banale. E richiede che entrambi rimettano parecchie cose in discussione. Spesso capita che semplicemente non ce la facciano. 

Io alzerei le antenne sulla questione del nemico. 
Come ti dicevo. 
Osserverei. 

Se, più o meno velatamente, nel momento in cui tu metti il limite a quel tipo di alleanza (che è quello che hai fatto dicendogli che è bene non vi sentiate fino a che lui non ha stabilizzato la situazione) lui inizia con le accuse, al tuo posto starei a vedere e confermerei il paletto. 
Affermando i miei bisogni di non essere coinvolta in qualcosa che non mi riguarda neppure di striscio.

E vedrei come di quel mio bisogno lui ha cura. 

E come se la smazza a cazzi suoi. 

Giusto per raccogliere ulteriori elementi su chi è. 

Se senti stridere, fidati. 
E osserva molto attentamente. 

Io almeno al tuo posto mi muoverei così. 
Quando ho ignorato lo stridere, ho pagato dazio.


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se mi vanno stretti, no.


A me vanno ancor più stretti i miei :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> In un pagliaio trovi un ago e ti lamenti pure?
> 
> Ma questi uomini cosa devono fare?
> No perché se lasciano la moglie per l'amante non va bene perché mi stai accollando la responsabilità della fine della tua relazione, e non mi va bene.
> ...


E invece ha ragione a porsi i dubbi che si pone. 

Se uno lascia per rincorrere, dopo pochi mesi l'ammore, c'è da fare parecchia attenzione. 

Lasciarsi dopo anni di convivenza, con figli in comune, con un progetto che si è costruito giorno dopo giorno e in cui sicuramente non c'è stata solo merda non è una roba che si fa in tre giorni. 

Nè dal punto di vista emotivo.
Nè dal punto di vista sentimentale. 
Nè dal punto di vista cognitivo. 
Nè dal punto di vista materiale. 

Non è una guerra fra mogli e amanti. 
Sono persone che prendono la vita (non qualche anno e ognuno a casa propria) e la ribaltano lanciandosi nell'ignoto. 
Ignoto per davvero. 
Sotto tutti i punti di vista. 

Dopo tanti anni insieme, salvo casi particolari, possono essersi spente tante cose, ma l'affetto per le fatiche, per le gioie e i dolori, le sconfitte e le vittorie, i sogni, le delusioni, condivisi non passa.

Un impulsivo, portarsi in casa un impulsivo, non è un buon affare. 
Anche se ti ama tantissimissimo. 

Anche perchè gli impulsivi, per l'appunto, viaggiano di impulsi. 
E gli impulsi sono affidabili come camminare sul ghiaccio. Sottile.


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> I tuoi dubbi sono tuoi  come i tuoi bisogni  non possono che essere che frutto del tuo vissuto. Se coincidono con i suoi  lo scoprirete.


Solo una delle mie pochissime amicizie strette sa, riporto il suo parere: è un benefattore e tu lo vivi come un padre, ma non ne sei innamorata, termini suoi testuali questa volta.


----------



## Mariben (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non penso che l'intento di mariben fosse glorificare la sua esperienza sminuendo quella altrui?
> 
> Io almeno non l'ho letta così.
> 
> ...


Io  so solo che è esattamente quel che volevo far passare.
Grazie ti assumo come interprete


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E invece ha ragione a porsi i dubbi che si pone.
> 
> Se uno lascia per rincorrere, dopo pochi mesi l'ammore, c'è da fare parecchia attenzione.
> 
> ...


Alla mia amica ho risposto che questi, che percepisco come impulsi esagerati, mi mettono ansia, ma lei insiste nella sua tesi.


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io  so solo che è esattamente quel che volevo far passare.
> Grazie ti assumo come interprete


Da esterni è semplice leggere e non sentirsi coinvolti.
Sono contenta di aver ben tradotto, speravo in una tua conferma. 
Grazie a te 

PS: me lo faresti un piacere? Nel mio post che hai quotato, nell'ottava riga, ho scritto un'alleanza senza apostrofo 
Lo correggeresti? E' un orrore!!


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Solo una delle mie pochissime amicizie strette sa, riporto il suo parere: è un benefattore e tu lo vivi come un padre, ma non ne sei innamorata, termini suoi testuali questa volta.


Probabile...e lui lo ha sentito ...e prova in tutti i modi a vincolarti a se.... ora capisco anche la sua volontà di conoscere i tuoi figli e accelerare i tempi..è l'atteggiamento da Innamorato demente succube.  ......e vuole tenerti legato quanto più possibile a se....
No buono ....  
Faccio le carte ? Perdonami, certamente sbaglio : vita sospesa per qualche anno per lui che ti insegue ..più lui ti insegue e ti dimostra cose , più tu ti disamori e scappi ....più non stai bene e lui neppure  ... lo molli....
Mollata famiglia, moglie che soffre,  odiato dai figli , lasciato da te ....


----------



## Mariben (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E invece ha ragione a porsi i dubbi che si pone.
> 
> Se uno lascia per rincorrere, dopo pochi mesi l'ammore, c'è da fare parecchia attenzione.
> 
> ...


Quoto ..


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Alla mia amica ho risposto che questi, che percepisco come impulsi esagerati, mi mettono ansia, ma lei insiste nella sua tesi.


Sei tu in situazione. 

Ma se senti allarme, anche leggero leggero. Vai e verifica. 
Testa. Prova. Cerca le tue sicurezze. 

In fondo vi conoscete molto poco. 
E ci sta che tu debba assicurarti non che lui non ti prenda in giro, ma che tu sia serena in ogni tuo passo. 

Sei tu padrona di te stessa. 

E se hai bisogno di tempo, prenditi tempo. 
SE hai bisogno di calma, prenditi calma. 

Insomma...fidati e chiedi. 

Il miglior modo per verificare l'altro, è chiedere ciò di cui si ha bisogno senza aspettarsi niente. 
E valutare le risposte. Tutte. Da quelle verbali a quelle paraverbali a quelle non verbali. 
E anche la coerenza fra i vari livelli. 

Io sono una rigidona  e @_Arcistufo_ dice che sono fifona. 

In effetti se si tratta di mettere in gioco spazi importanti di me sono molto, molto cauta. 
E mi prendo lo spazio e il tempo per verificare e testare senza la minima pietà o remora ogni cosa io ritenga di dover verificare. 

A G., il mio compagno, è proprio dichiarato. 
Io lo valuto. Se gli va bene è così. Se no arrivederci e grazie. 
Ovviamente lui fa lo stesso con me. E anche per me vale arrivederci e grazie. 

Sia io che lui stiamo bene anche da soli, una relazione non ci è fondamentale. 
Se relazione ha da essere, ne deve valere la pena.


----------



## Mariben (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da esterni è semplice leggere e non sentirsi coinvolti.
> Sono contenta di aver ben tradotto, speravo in una tua conferma.
> Grazie a te
> 
> ...


Fatto.... Io scrivo di cacca... Non me ne sarei mai accorta


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Fatto.... Io scrivo di cacca... Non me ne sarei mai accorta


Grazie!! 
(tendo ad essere una grammar nazi con me stessa. Quando la nazi è quieta, lascio correre, ma quando è attenta la accontento..mi rompe troppo le palle ) 

No, non scrivi di cacca! 
E' che a volte non è semplice farsi intendere usando solo lo scritto. 
Specialmente quando si tenta di dar voce a roba complessa. 

Io finisco ad essere da prolissa a soporifera :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Probabile...e lui lo ha sentito ...e prova in tutti i modi a vincolarti a se.... ora capisco anche la sua volontà di conoscere i tuoi figli e accelerare i tempi..è l'atteggiamento da Innamorato demente succube.  ......e vuole tenerti legato quanto più possibile a se....
> No buono ....
> Faccio le carte ? Perdonami, certamente sbaglio : *vita sospesa per qualche anno per lui che ti insegue ..più lui ti insegue e ti dimostra cose , più tu ti disamori e scappi ....più non stai bene e lui neppure  ... lo molli....
> Mollata famiglia, moglie che soffre,  odiato dai figli , lasciato da te* ....


Mai avrei pensato di poter invocare un unicorno :rotfl::carneval:
Se risponde giuro che te lo mando!! (non rosa però).


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non penso che l'intento di mariben fosse glorificare la sua esperienza sminuendo quella altrui?
> 
> Io almeno non l'ho letta così.
> 
> ...



La mia percezione è stata che si concentrasse molto sulle circostanze proprie e poco sulle altrui, non che sminuisse. 
Gli altri li guardiamo tutti coi NOSTRI neuroni e nessuno è obiettivo, specialmente quando i dettagli sono pochi e non si conosce l'interlocutore, perché ci si proietta molto.
Ho sempre detestato i rapporti che descrivi tu,fondati sulla critica ad un terzo e anche a causa di questo ho pochissime amicizie. Con queste persone parlo di me e di loro e dei nostri cari, non dei difetti altrui, rifuggo proprio.
Oggi ho messo più che un paletto un muro. Ripeto, ma lo ho già scritto, che non è il tipo da sfogarsi contro la moglie.
Il muro l'ho eretto contro gli impulsi, contro il precipitarsi in una situazione per fuggire ad un'altra tollerata a lungo. A me questa fretta non serve.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mai avrei pensato di poter invocare un unicorno :rotfl::carneval:
> Se risponde giuro che te lo mando!! (non rosa però).


Io voglio solo il tuo ammantato di nero .....


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei tu in situazione.
> 
> Ma se senti allarme, anche leggero leggero. Vai e verifica.
> Testa. Prova. Cerca le tue sicurezze.
> ...


Ecco perché gli ho spiegato bene il mio disagio, che sembrava avere compreso, invece oggi era lì a cercare conferme che non poteva trovare in me. E' lui che deve gestire la sua situazione, se e come vuole, tenendo o meno conto del mio disagio. Io sono fatta così, ad esempio le relazioni fondate sul nascondere non riesco a viverle e la mera esistenza di una moglie mi fa sentire imprigionata in una alleanza contro. Inoltre c'è l'ansia dovuta agli impulsi, come rivelare alla moglie o pensare a una convivenza.


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io voglio solo il tuo ammantato di nero .....










:carneval::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> La mia percezione è stata che si concentrasse molto sulle circostanze proprie e poco sulle altrui, non che sminuisse.
> Gli altri li guardiamo tutti coi NOSTRI neuroni e nessuno è obiettivo, specialmente quando i dettagli sono pochi e non si conosce l'interlocutore, perché ci si proietta molto.
> Ho sempre detestato i rapporti che descrivi tu,fondati sulla critica ad un terzo e anche a causa di questo ho pochissime amicizie. Con queste persone parlo di me e di loro e dei nostri cari, non dei difetti altrui, rifuggo proprio.
> Oggi ho messo più che un paletto un muro. Ripeto, ma lo ho già scritto, che non è il tipo da sfogarsi contro la moglie.
> Il muro l'ho eretto contro gli impulsi, contro il precipitarsi in una situazione per fuggire ad un'altra tollerata a lungo. A me questa fretta non serve.


E' un tipico del forum riportare la propria esperienza per esemplificare. 

Io uso molto spesso G. per scrivere concetti che se li scrivessi senza esempio, finirebbero per non essere semplicemente prolissi....sarebbero apocalittici 

Anche io non sopporto quel tipo di relazioni. 
Anche perchè i nemici me li scelgo con più attenzione degli amici, e non delego a riguardo. 
E' roba mia 

Secondo me hai fatto bene. 
Ma anche in generale. 
Le fughe a rotta di collo sono rischiose, per tutti. 

E obbligano chi in un modo o nell'altro vien coinvolto a ritmi che non sente suoi.

Il fatto che in una relazione ci siano obblighi ad un ritmo piuttosto che ad un altro, senza contrattazione per me è intollerabile. 
Poi anche qui dipende. C'è chi ha bisogno del ritmo dettato da altri. E chi ha bisogno di dettare il ritmo.
Credo che il filo su cui si cammina riguardi lo spazio di negoziazione dei bisogni individuali.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:


Eccolo! Proprio lui


----------



## francisca (25 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Probabile...e lui lo ha sentito ...e prova in tutti i modi a vincolarti a se.... ora capisco anche la sua volontà di conoscere i tuoi figli e accelerare i tempi..è l'atteggiamento da Innamorato demente succube.  ......e vuole tenerti legato quanto più possibile a se....
> No buono ....
> Faccio le carte ? Perdonami, certamente sbaglio : *vita sospesa per qualche anno per lui che ti insegue ..più lui ti insegue e ti dimostra cose , più tu ti disamori e scappi ....più non stai bene e lui neppure  ... lo molli....
> Mollata famiglia, moglie che soffre,  odiato dai figli , lasciato da te ....*


grandissima :up::up::up: ti piacerebbe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ridurre così il pusillanime.
Ti devo purtroppo disilludere.....nel senso che l'agonia sarebbe molto più breve di quanto immagini


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ecco perché gli ho spiegato bene il mio disagio, che *sembrava avere compreso, invece oggi era lì a cercare conferme* che non poteva trovare in me. E' lui che deve gestire la sua situazione, se e come vuole, tenendo o meno conto del mio disagio. Io sono fatta così, ad esempio le relazioni fondate sul nascondere non riesco a viverle e la mera esistenza di una moglie mi fa sentire imprigionata in una alleanza contro. Inoltre c'è l'ansia dovuta agli impulsi, come rivelare alla moglie o pensare a una convivenza.


Il grassetto dal mio punto di vista è da tener d'occhio. 
Nei modi, nei tempi e nei contenuti. 

LA sua famiglia di provenienza, è roba sua. 
Averlo ben chiaro, è anche un modo per tutelare voi. 

Lui è sicuramente sotto stress ora come ora. 
Io penso che le situazioni sotto stress siano una buona sintesi della struttura della persona. 

E della distinzione fondamentale tra debolezza (strutturale) e fragilità (necessaria all'equilibrio dinamico della struttura).


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> grandissima :up::up::up: ti piacerebbe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ridurre così il pusillanime.
> Ti devo purtroppo disilludere.....nel senso che l'agonia sarebbe molto più breve di quanto immagini


Hahahah ...temo di sì ...


----------



## Marjanna (25 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Alla mia amica ho risposto che questi, che percepisco come impulsi esagerati, mi mettono ansia, ma lei insiste nella sua tesi.


Ma tu non sai più o meno cosa scorre in te stessa verso di lui???
Mi sembra che le parole della tua amica ti rendano incerta, come avessi il dubbio che abbia ragione.


----------



## francisca (26 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai più o meno cosa scorre in te stessa verso di lui???
> Mi sembra che le parole della tua amica ti rendano incerta, come avessi il dubbio che abbia ragione.


Aspetta un attimo che chiedo a ......D di Mariben.
Scusa, era una una battuta :mexican:.
Mi sembra che sei stato tu a fare osservazioni che trovo molto intelligenti come quella che la gente non è così integerrima. Ma neppure furba o consapevole e io non faccio eccezione. Tutti diciamo cavolate e siamo a volte ingiusti, A me capita di dimostrarmi anche poco intelligente o di non vedere così chiaro in me stessa, per questo tengo conto dei pareri di chi mi conosce da molti anni e molto bene e di cui mi fido.
Proprio perché siamo tutti umani e secondo me neppure Gesù Cristo esisteva davvero, o meglio c'erano di sicuro uomini molto buoni che furono perseguitati  e crocifissi ma tutto il resto, compresa la riunione di tutte quelle qualità in un solo individuo, per me è leggenda e trovo più credibili a questa stregua gli dei dell'olimpo con tutte le loro malefatte. In breve la risposta è che non lo so e per questo ho bisogno di tempo e di conoscenza. Tuttavia come ho già scritto è un mio limite: in situazioni poco chiare che implicano il nascondere una situazione a un terzo ho difficoltà ad aprirmi e a proseguire nella conoscenza dell'altro e nei/dei miei sentimenti.


----------



## francisca (26 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto dal mio punto di vista è da tener d'occhio.
> Nei modi, nei tempi e nei contenuti.
> 
> LA sua famiglia di provenienza, è roba sua.
> ...


Il mio ex marito si è sempre appoggiato psicologicamente su di me cercando di nasconderlo con la manipolazione, per questo nonostante i figli fossero ancora piccoli lo ho lasciato.


----------



## Mariben (26 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> A me vanno ancor più stretti i miei :carneval:





francisca ha detto:


> La mia percezione è stata che si concentrasse molto sulle circostanze proprie e poco sulle altrui, non che sminuisse.
> Gli altri li guardiamo tutti coi NOSTRI neuroni e nessuno è obiettivo, specialmente quando i dettagli sono pochi e non si conosce l'interlocutore, perché ci si proietta molto.
> Ho sempre detestato i rapporti che descrivi tu,fondati sulla critica ad un terzo e anche a causa di questo ho pochissime amicizie. Con queste persone parlo di me e di loro e dei nostri cari, non dei difetti altrui, rifuggo proprio.
> Oggi ho messo più che un paletto un muro. Ripeto, ma lo ho già scritto, che non è il tipo da sfogarsi contro la moglie.
> Il muro l'ho eretto contro gli impulsi, contro il precipitarsi in una situazione per fuggire ad un'altra tollerata a lungo. A me questa fretta non serve.


Hai ragione sul proiettare , sui neuroni specchio forse per questo i miei commenti ti hanno irritata più di altri.
Uso spesso , qui più che altro, le mie esperienze per semplificare quando " sento " qualcosa che stride e questo è un mio limite.
Del resto quando sono arrivata qui raccontando la mia storia mi hanno , aiutata , consigliata , supportata e Paradossalmente lo ha fatto di più chi non mi compiaceva o chi mi faceva riflettere puntando il dito sulle mie contraddizioni, chi mi ha massacrata in breve.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo che chiedo a ......D di Mariben.
> Scusa, era una una battuta :mexican:.
> Mi sembra che sei stato tu a fare osservazioni che trovo molto intelligenti come quella che la gente non è così integerrima. Ma neppure furba o consapevole e io non faccio eccezione. Tutti diciamo cavolate e siamo a volte ingiusti, A me capita di dimostrarmi anche poco intelligente o di non vedere così chiaro in me stessa, per questo tengo conto dei pareri di chi mi conosce da molti anni e molto bene e di cui mi fido.
> Proprio perché siamo tutti umani e secondo me neppure Gesù Cristo esisteva davvero, o meglio c'erano di sicuro uomini molto buoni che furono perseguitati  e crocifissi ma tutto il resto, compresa la riunione di tutte quelle qualità in un solo individuo, per me è leggenda e trovo più credibili a questa stregua gli dei dell'olimpo con tutte le loro malefatte. In breve la risposta è che non lo so e per questo ho bisogno di tempo e di conoscenza. Tuttavia come ho già scritto è un mio limite: in situazioni poco chiare che implicano il nascondere una situazione a un terzo ho difficoltà ad aprirmi e a proseguire nella conoscenza dell'altro e nei/dei miei sentimenti.


Le mie osservazioni sono banali più che intelligenti. Lo fossi non sarei arrivata qui. 
Ma comprendo il tuo stato per quanto da me vissuto. Sono tipi di relazioni a cui non tutti sono preparati, che hanno tempi e spazi "anormali", costruite sopra un filo in cui si fa l'equilibrista, solo che te rendi conto dopo. 
A differenza di te io ho cercato di aprirmi, anche mostrando lati di me non ottimali, paure, paranoie e quant'altro ma ho anche reso note le mie passioni. Pensavo fosse la cosa giusta da fare, in simili situazioni, un tentativo di recuperare quel tempo e spazio mancante di conoscenza. Non è stata una grande idea neppure questa.
Il crescendo di senso di colpa verso la terza persona è qualcosa di logorante, quando già ognuno ha i suoi bei pensieri e problemi nella vita.
Ad ogni modo quello che mi viene da dirti è qualcosa che ho letto in un altro topic scritto da Danny riguardante il feeling, quel momento in cui due persone si trovano a ridere insieme, che si sentono in sincronia verso qualcosa, in cui parlano con scioltezza.
Ingenua da quanto ha scritto sentiva questo, e forse all'aldilà di tutto è questo sentore che l'ha portata a credere.
Io non l'ho mai sentito, c'era sempre uno stato di mancanza di relax, non mi riferisco al sesso natualmente ma quanto si può provare passando delle ore insieme senza di esso.


----------



## francisca (26 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul proiettare , sui neuroni specchio forse per questo i miei commenti ti hanno irritata più di altri.
> Uso spesso , qui più che altro, le mie esperienze per semplificare quando " sento " qualcosa che stride e questo è un mio limite.
> Del resto quando sono arrivata qui raccontando la mia storia mi hanno , aiutata , consigliata , supportata e Paradossalmente lo ha fatto di più chi non mi compiaceva o chi mi faceva riflettere puntando il dito sulle mie contraddizioni, chi mi ha massacrata in breve.


Ehmmm tu non mi hai per nulla massacrato perché dal mio punto di vista hai parlato molto di te stessa e quasi nulla di me


----------



## francisca (26 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le mie osservazioni sono banali più che intelligenti. Lo fossi non sarei arrivata qui.
> Ma comprendo il tuo stato per quanto da me vissuto. Sono tipi di relazioni a cui non tutti sono preparati, che hanno tempi e spazi "anormali", costruite sopra un filo in cui si fa l'equilibrista, solo che te rendi conto dopo.
> A differenza di te io ho cercato di aprirmi, anche mostrando lati di me non ottimali, paure, paranoie e quant'altro ma ho anche reso note le mie passioni. Pensavo fosse la cosa giusta da fare, in simili situazioni, un tentativo di recuperare quel tempo e spazio mancante di conoscenza. Non è stata una grande idea neppure questa.
> Il crescendo di senso di colpa verso la terza persona è qualcosa di logorante, quando già ognuno ha i suoi bei pensieri e problemi nella vita.
> ...


grazie


----------



## void (26 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Probabile...e lui lo ha sentito ...e prova in tutti i modi a vincolarti a se.... ora capisco anche la sua volontà di conoscere i tuoi figli e accelerare i tempi..è l'atteggiamento da Innamorato demente succube.  ......e vuole tenerti legato quanto più possibile a se....
> No buono ....
> Faccio le carte ? Perdonami, certamente sbaglio : vita sospesa per qualche anno per lui che ti insegue ..più lui ti insegue e ti dimostra cose , più tu ti disamori e scappi ....più non stai bene e lui neppure  ... lo molli....
> Mollata famiglia, moglie che soffre,  odiato dai figli , lasciato da te ....


É  uno di quei casi in cui sarebbe meglio morire da piccoli....[emoji848]

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mariben (26 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ehmmm tu non mi hai per nulla massacrato perché dal mio punto di vista hai parlato m*olto di te stessa e quasi nulla di me *


*

*
Non intendevo, in effetti, massacrare nessuno. A dire il vero non  ho parlato di me nè di te:facepalm:  ma della mia esperienza con un uomo sposato che ha lasciato la moglie " per me" ( tra virgolettissime ).So benissimo che le esperienze altrui servono una pippa ma se sono similari possono dare qualche spunto di riflessione. Altrimenti perchè saresti qui ?Di te hai parlato ben poco se non per esternare dubbi e perplessità su di lui e di come stia gestendo questa fase della sua vita. Da quel che hai raccontato poi sembra poco interessato al tuo sentire, alle tue esigenze e perplessità tutto preso dall'esigenza , tutta sua, di " liberarsi " in fretta e furia, cadendo  sul morbido, da una situazione che gli sta stretta da tempo.., In questo momento hai la fortuna di poter sedere sul palco d'onore e osservare , valutare l'uomo per quel che è e, questo voleva essere il mio intento raccontandoti la mia esperienza, valutare il suo spessore anche da come gestisce la sua separazione e i conflitti con i figli INDIPENDENTEMENTE da quel che tu deciderai e senza coinvolgerti al di là della vostra relazione.Forse lui sente che l'essere sposato per te è una discriminante a lasciarti andare e corre per non perderti , forse è impulsivo, forse è innamorato perso.. forse forse....
Quel che avevo osservato e visto  io, ai tempi, mi era piaciuto e mi aveva convinta ulteriormente delle sue doti empatiche, doti che erano imprescindibili per me e il progetto che stavamo costruendo.


----------



## Moni (27 Settembre 2018)

Quando il mio allora amante si separo' non fece nessun cenno ad un futuro insieme
Anzi prese le distanze ed era comprensibile
Si separo' a prescibdere da me si cerco'Una casa se l arredo' ecc
Si fosse gettato a pesce su di me non avrei sopportato né lo avrei stimato più


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quando il mio allora amante si separo' non fece nessun cenno ad un futuro insieme
> Anzi prese le distanze ed era comprensibile
> Si separo' a prescibdere da me si cerco'Una casa se l arredo' ecc
> Si fosse gettato a pesce su di me non avrei sopportato né lo avrei stimato più


Nel nostro caso la discriminante era puramente economica La sua uscita di casa  con 600 euro mensili non poteva non tener conto della mia disponibilità ad " ospitarlo" ma naturalmente ne abbiamo discusso ampiamente ben prima.


----------



## Moni (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso la discriminante era puramente economica La sua uscita di casa  con 600 euro mensili non poteva non tener conto della mia disponibilità ad " ospitarlo" ma naturalmente ne abbiamo discusso ampiamente ben prima.


Si immagino certo
Separarsi impoverisce questo è indubbio


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si immagino certo
> Separarsi impoverisce questo è indubbio


Se sei ricco o semplicemente più che benestante NO.
Fai esattamente la STESSA vita che facevi prima.
Conosco bene una persona che gira all'ex moglie e ai due figli 5.000 mensili (più casa di 300 mq. in centro) e t'assicuro che il suo stile di vita non è mutato per niente.


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Se sei ricco o semplicemente più che benestante NO.*
> Fai esattamente la STESSA vita che facevi prima.
> Conosco bene una persona che gira all'ex moglie e ai due figli 5.000 mensili (più casa di 300 mq. in centro) e t'assicuro che il suo stile di vita non è mutato per niente.


  Appunto .. SE


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Appunto .. SE


Ovvio, se.

Rispondevo a @_Moni_ che scriveva  "Separarsi impoverisce questo è indubbio" quando non è così per una determinata categoria di persone, il distinguo mi pareva necessario.


----------



## francisca (27 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ovvio, se.
> 
> Rispondevo a @_Moni_ che scriveva  "Separarsi impoverisce questo è indubbio" quando non è così per una determinata categoria di persone, il distinguo mi pareva necessario.


è come togliere un qualsiasi numero da più infinito, rimane comunque sempre più infinito.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> è come togliere un qualsiasi numero da più infinito, rimane comunque sempre più infinito.


In italiano ?
In matematica andavo malissimo...


----------



## francisca (27 Settembre 2018)

Non so bene come spiegare quello che stà accadendo. Il figlio al momento è tornato in casa, la moglie fa scenate continue sempre in presenza del figlio. Utilizza il fatto che il ragazzo sia molto scosso. Secondo me non accetterà mai una separazione consensuale. Lui si è pentito di averle detto come stanno i fatti, data la reazione. 
Cerco di comprendere anche se sono molto diversa a causa del mio vissuto, mia madre era una persona molto dura e in casa mia non c'è mai stato spazio per esprimere sentimenti o essere fragili, che poi per me vuol dire poter essere se stessi, anche fragili.
In questi giorni ho avuto un problema serio ed è riuscito comunque a starmi concretamente vicino. Vorrei esprimermi e non mi vengono le parole, non voglio che altri soffrano in particolare il figlio, non riesco a confidarmi con nessuno a parte l'amica di cui ho parlato. Lei pensa che non ci sia nulla che non va in lui, che sono le circostanze, e che io fuggo e per fare questo con minore dispendio emotivo mi dipingo lui diverso da quello che è, vedo inganni e trappole ovunque. Eppure lei si è separata a seguito di una relazione con un uomo anche lui sposato che poi è rimasto in casa-


----------



## francisca (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso la discriminante era puramente economica La sua uscita di casa  con 600 euro mensili non poteva non tener conto della mia disponibilità ad " ospitarlo" ma naturalmente ne abbiamo discusso ampiamente ben prima.


Per me una convivenza è di sicuro troppo prematura. Tu hai figli?


----------



## francisca (27 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In italiano ?
> In matematica andavo malissimo...


A si? Mi dispiace, alla matematica non viene dato troppo spazio nei primissimi anni di vita. 
Comunque avrai letto Leopardi.


----------



## francisca (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> [/B]
> Non intendevo, in effetti, massacrare nessuno. A dire il vero non  ho parlato di me nè di te:facepalm:  ma della mia esperienza con un uomo sposato che ha lasciato la moglie " per me" ( tra virgolettissime ).So benissimo che le esperienze altrui servono una pippa ma se sono similari possono dare qualche spunto di riflessione. Altrimenti perchè saresti qui ?Di te hai parlato ben poco se non per esternare dubbi e perplessità su di lui e di come stia gestendo questa fase della sua vita. Da quel che hai raccontato poi sembra poco interessato al tuo sentire, alle tue esigenze e perplessità tutto preso dall'esigenza , tutta sua, di " liberarsi " in fretta e furia, cadendo  sul morbido, da una situazione che gli sta stretta da tempo.., In questo momento hai la fortuna di poter sedere sul palco d'onore e osservare , valutare l'uomo per quel che è e, questo voleva essere il mio intento raccontandoti la mia esperienza, valutare il suo spessore anche da come gestisce la sua separazione e i conflitti con i figli INDIPENDENTEMENTE da quel che tu deciderai e senza coinvolgerti al di là della vostra relazione.Forse lui sente che l'essere sposato per te è una discriminante a lasciarti andare e corre per non perderti , forse è impulsivo, forse è innamorato perso.. forse forse....
> Quel che avevo osservato e visto  io, ai tempi, mi era piaciuto e mi aveva convinta ulteriormente delle sue doti empatiche, doti che erano imprescindibili per me e il progetto che stavamo costruendo.


Tutti i forse sono esatti. Sono fatta in questo modo perché ho tanta difficoltà ad esprimermi, per me ogni parola specie se scritta si porta un peso enorme.Lui mi pare sopraffatto dalla reazione che ha incontrato  in casa. Quello che tu descrivi, meglio rispetto a me, è il mio punto di vista. Poco interessato alle mie esigenze forse no, soo io che non so se posso fidarmi di qualcuno, ho bisogno di tempo. Grazie


----------



## francisca (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Appunto .. SE


Non è questo il caso, lui stà bene ma non è certo ricchissimo, e io mi sono separata e impoverita perché alla fine devo provvedere a tutto.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non so bene come spiegare quello che stà accadendo. Il figlio al momento è tornato in casa, la moglie fa scenate continue sempre in presenza del figlio. Utilizza il fatto che il ragazzo sia molto scosso. Secondo me non accetterà mai una separazione consensuale. Lui si è pentito di averle detto come stanno i fatti, data la reazione.
> Cerco di comprendere anche se sono molto diversa a causa del mio vissuto, mia madre era una persona molto dura e in casa mia non c'è mai stato spazio per esprimere sentimenti o essere fragili, che poi per me vuol dire poter essere se stessi, anche fragili.
> In questi giorni ho avuto un problema serio ed è riuscito comunque a starmi concretamente vicino. Vorrei esprimermi e non mi vengono le parole, non voglio che altri soffrano in particolare il figlio, non riesco a confidarmi con nessuno a parte l'amica di cui ho parlato. Lei pensa che non ci sia nulla che non va in lui, che sono le circostanze, e che io fuggo e per fare questo con minore dispendio emotivo mi dipingo lui diverso da quello che è, vedo inganni e trappole ovunque. Eppure lei si è separata a seguito di una relazione con un uomo anche lui sposato che poi è rimasto in casa-


Piu ti leggo e meno capisco cosa ti preoccupi veramente ...
Sono indecisa tra queste tue ipotetiche versioni::
- non vorrei che lui avesse deciso di lasciare la famiglia per me
- forse non lo amo abbastanza
- è troppo precipitoso 
- forse non mi ama ma lo sto aiutando a uscire dalla sua vecchia vita
- forse mente


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Per me una convivenza è di sicuro troppo prematura. Tu hai figli?



 Si io ho 3 figli ma grandi e fuori casa da anni; lui una di 22 che è andata via di casa ( convive con il suo ragazzo ) pochissimo tempo dopo la separazione dei suoi genitori.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> gli ho spiegato ieri come mi sentivo, che gli sono vicina, mi dispiaccio per la sua famiglia, tuttavia che non mi sento per niente a mio agio in questa situazione e che per ora mi pare meglio che non ci si veda mentre lui si dedica a chiarire la sua situazione familiare. Ieri ha detto che mi capiva e avevo ragione, oggi invece manda una serie di messaggi (per lavoro non avevo modo di parlare al telefono di questioni personali) in ci velatamente mi accusa di insensibilità e menefreghismo. Per ora ho evitato di rispondere anche perché mi pare meglio parlarne a voce ma naturalmente ora lui è a casa e non può parlare.


Prima lo spingi a lasciarsi e poi lo molli.
Applausi.


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non so bene come spiegare quello che stà accadendo. Il figlio al momento è tornato in casa, la moglie fa scenate continue sempre in presenza del figlio. Utilizza il fatto che il ragazzo sia molto scosso. Secondo me non accetterà mai una separazione consensuale. Lui si è pentito di averle detto come stanno i fatti, data la reazione.
> Cerco di comprendere anche se sono molto diversa a causa del mio vissuto, mia madre era una persona molto dura e in casa mia non c'è mai stato spazio per esprimere sentimenti o essere fragili, che poi per me vuol dire poter essere se stessi, anche fragili.
> In questi giorni ho avuto un problema serio ed è riuscito comunque a starmi concretamente vicino. Vorrei esprimermi e non mi vengono le parole, non voglio che altri soffrano in particolare il figlio, non riesco a confidarmi con nessuno a parte l'amica di cui ho parlato. Lei pensa che non ci sia nulla che non va in lui, che sono le circostanze, e che io fuggo e per fare questo con minore dispendio emotivo mi dipingo lui diverso da quello che è, vedo inganni e trappole ovunque. Eppure lei si è separata a seguito di una relazione con un uomo anche lui sposato che poi è rimasto in casa-


Tu non puoi risolvergli i suoi problemi. 
Sono suoi. 
E fra l'altro, se glieli risolvi, nutri i tuoi dubbi e la tua diffidenza. (distruggendo quel che di buono vedi in lui e concentrandoti sulle sue mancanze, e confermando le immagini che sostengono la tua diffidenza)

Stai comoda dove sei. 
Allena la pazienza (e la fiducia nel tuo giudizio, testando quel giudizio lasciando che le cose accadano). 

Se proprio empatizza. Se te la senti. 
Non è obbligatorio.  

[video=youtube;nSVyLBsQO0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSVyLBsQO0A[/video]

Questa situazione è sua. Lasciagliela. 
E' il suo dolore, lasciaglielo. 

Sembra a rovescio....ma non lo è.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lui si è pentito di averle detto come stanno i fatti, data la reazione.
> -


...
[video=youtube;zQvTlYBkay8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQvTlYBkay8[/video]


----------



## Moni (27 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ovvio, se.
> 
> Rispondevo a @_Moni_ che scriveva  "Separarsi impoverisce questo è indubbio" quando non è così per una determinata categoria di persone, il distinguo mi pareva necessario.


Guarda lo so
Io tutto sommato non posso lamentarmi anche se per fare i soldi se non sei ricco di famiglia oggi come oggi significa spesso non esserci "in famiglia"
Forse delle sane vie di mezzo


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;zQvTlYBkay8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQvTlYBkay8[/video]


  E che si aspettava la ola ?


----------



## Farabrutto (28 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Prima lo spingi a lasciarsi e poi lo molli.
> Applausi.


Questo dovrebbe far riflettere quei tanti che prendo decisioni del genere spinti da fattori esterni, quando ci si illude di avere nell'altro quella "sponda" che poi... Non c'è.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Settembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe far riflettere quei tanti che prendo decisioni del genere spinti da fattori esterni, quando ci si illude di avere nell'altro quella "sponda" che poi... Non c'è.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Sono quelle che non ti vogliono "con loro" ma ti vogliono "per loro".
La mia era sicuramente così.


----------



## Mariben (28 Settembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe far riflettere quei tanti che prendo decisioni del genere spinti da fattori esterni, quando ci si illude di avere nell'altro quella "sponda" che poi... Non c'è.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk



Certe decisioni si dovrebbero sempre prendere da se e per se.
Un pò come attraversare un fiume a nuoto ; prima di buttarsi valutare se la sponda attuale è davvero inospitale se si hanno  le energie necessarie per l'attraversata e prevedere anche  la possibilità di doversi costruire un rifugio , di non trovarlo già pronto .
L'amante di Francisca  sembra si sia buttato col fiume in piena , in un giorno di nebbia sperando che l'altra sponda sia visibile e vicina ma  abbia scoperto di non saper nuotare .


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certe decisioni si dovrebbero sempre prendere da se e per se.
> Un pò come attraversare un fiume a nuoto ; prima di buttarsi valutare se la sponda attuale è davvero inospitale se si hanno  le energie necessarie per l'attraversata e prevedere anche  la possibilità di doversi costruire un rifugio , di non trovarlo già pronto .
> L'amante di Francisca  sembra si sia buttato col fiume in piena , in un giorno di nebbia sperando che l'altra sponda sia visibile e vicina ma  abbia scoperto di non saper nuotare .


Tutto quello che vuoi, scemo lui. Ma io (e tanti altri) sappiamo come fanno: che fai con quella, non vedi che non ti considera, come puoi vivere con una che ti ama, tra noi sarebbe diverso, non vedi che feeling abbiamo, cavoli tuoi se butti la vita con la persona sbagliata ecc. ecc.
E poi?
Per favore...io mi sentirei l'essere più abbietto al mondo. :unhappy:


----------



## Mariben (28 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi, scemo lui. Ma io (e tanti altri) sappiamo come fanno: che fai con quella, non vedi che non ti considera, come puoi vivere con una che ti ama, tra noi sarebbe diverso, non vedi che feeling abbiamo, cavoli tuoi se butti la vita con la persona sbagliata ecc. ecc.
> E poi?
> Per favore...io mi sentirei l'essere più abbietto al mondo. :unhappy:


Certo capisco non mi pare proprio il caso di Francesca Anche perché 5 mesi sono comunque un po' pochini per illudersi illudere e illudersi


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certo capisco non mi pare proprio il caso di Francesca Anche perché 5 mesi sono comunque un po' pochini per illudersi illudere e illudersi


Secondo me questo caso rientra invece in :
Sto con una moglie che non amo ne stimo più .
Sto invecchiando e i figli sono grandi 
Sono stato in salamoia sessuale per anni
Trovo una che mi fa battere il cuore (e non solo) dopo anni che non mi succedeva ....caspita, io non me la voglio far scappare una così ....voglio stare con lei, viverci, prendermi cura dei suoi figli , scoparci quotidianamente ....
Si chiama : infatuazione adolescenziale. 
Ve lo ricordate voi quando eravate innamorato da adolescenti ? Diventavate dei rincoglioniti.
Lei non c’entra ...ha fatto tutto da solo ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certo capisco non mi pare proprio il caso di Francesca Anche perché *5 mesi* sono comunque un po' pochini per illudersi illudere e illudersi


Invece è nei primi sei mesi che si gioca tutto, prima che subentri una nuova routine.
Sono anche i mesi in cui si è più sensibili alle "spinte" dell'amante.


----------



## Mariben (28 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Invece è nei primi sei mesi che si gioca tutto, prima che subentri una nuova routine.
> Sono anche i mesi in cui si è più sensibili alle "spinte" dell'amante.


Se lo dici tu 
Per me è stato il contrario se ho " spinto " l ho fatto dopo anni e nemmeno  come ultimatum


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Piu ti leggo e meno capisco cosa ti preoccupi veramente ...
> Sono indecisa tra queste tue ipotetiche versioni::
> - non vorrei che lui avesse deciso di lasciare la famiglia per me
> - forse non lo amo abbastanza
> ...





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Prima lo spingi a lasciarsi e poi lo molli.
> Applausi.


lui ha corso, lei non aveva ancora ben chiaro cosa volesse da questa relazione.
I tempi non erano maturi, diciamo così.

L'unico dubbio è che lei, lo abbia illuso. 
Intendo che abbiano parlato di un futuro insieme e lei abbia manifestato/condiviso il desiderio di avere una relazione seria insieme.

Se così fosse ora lui si è esposto, lei si tira indietro. Sono gatti amari per lui e la sua famiglia.


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me questo caso rientra invece in :
> Sto con una moglie che non amo ne stimo più .
> Sto invecchiando e i figli sono grandi
> Sono stato in salamoia sessuale per anni
> ...


In questo sito si riduce spesso tutto a "crisi adolescenziale" sindrome di Peter Pan, rincoglionimento o chiamatela come volete.
Sinceramente lo trovo spesso un alibi per accettare il tradimento oppure per farsi perdonare. Poi se devo essere sincero non sono sicuro che gli adolescenti siano sempre in errore, nel senso che se molte coppie fossero meno "seriosamente responsabili" (alibi per nascondere il fatto che ci si considera poco più che fratelli e gestori di figli) credo che molti tradimenti si sarebbero evitati


----------



## Moni (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu
> Per me è stato il contrario se ho " spinto " l ho fatto dopo anni e nemmeno  come ultimatum


Io non ho dovuto spingere e non l avrei mai fatto sono fatta così ma dopo 5 mesi ma diamo i numeri??? Anni...


----------



## Moni (28 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> In questo sito si riduce spesso tutto a "crisi adolescenziale" sindrome di Peter Pan, rincoglionimento o chiamatela come volete.
> Sinceramente lo trovo spesso un alibi per accettare il tradimento oppure per farsi perdonare. Poi se devo essere sincero non sono sicuro che gli adolescenti siano sempre in errore, nel senso che se molte coppie fossero meno "seriosamente responsabili" (alibi per nascondere il fatto che ci si considera poco più che fratelli e gestori di figli) credo che molti tradimenti si sarebbero evitati


Concord o
Conosco una coppia, separata che ora tromba alla grande 
Troppi preso da mutuo grane fai tu io faccio più di te avevano perso completamente la leggerezza che è un po' indispensabile 

Qsto è successo anche a me e mio ex marito...

Adesso mi guardo bene dall esagerare con richieste pretese e sono meno scassacazzo 
Vero anche che mio attisle compagno è molto più disponibile 
Forse, anche lui si guarda da ripetere certi errori 
E si tromba ancora tanto e bene perché non siamo amici ma coppia


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> In questo sito si riduce spesso tutto a "crisi adolescenziale" sindrome di Peter Pan, rincoglionimento o chiamatela come volete.
> Sinceramente lo trovo spesso un alibi per accettare il tradimento oppure per farsi perdonare. Poi se devo essere sincero non sono sicuro che gli adolescenti siano sempre in errore, nel senso che se molte coppie fossero meno "seriosamente responsabili" (alibi per nascondere il fatto che ci si considera poco più che fratelli e gestori di figli) credo che molti tradimenti si sarebbero evitati


Chiamala infatuazione e punto ...
Per me non cambia molto. La riconduco al concetto adolescenziale per intensità ....e per il fatto che spesso ti accorgi, una volta regolarizzati gli ormoni, che non era amore ma un calesse


----------



## Moni (28 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Chiamala infatuazione e punto ...
> Per me non cambia molto. La riconduco al concetto adolescenziale per intensità ....e per il fatto che spesso ti accorgi, una volta regolarizzati gli ormoni, che non era amore ma un calesse


Spesso 
Ma non sempre


----------



## Mariben (28 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non ho dovuto spingere e non l avrei mai fatto sono fatta così ma dopo 5 mesi ma diamo i numeri??? Anni...



 Per onor di verità 
Il mio " spingere", se così vogliamo chiamarlo, è stato più che altro una mia esigenza, un mio bisogno.
Mi sono trovata in un momento molto difficile con mio padre malato terminale, avevo poco tempo e zero voglia di fare la splendida. Lui , comprensibilmente anche se  lo desiderava, non poteva starmi vicino full time.
Una sera , tornando a casa dopo una giornata in ospedale  ho toccato con mano la mia solitudine, il mio NON essere parte di una coppia . Gli ho semplicemente comunicato che era finita che non era quello che desideravo, non più.
Era maggio e siamo stati separati per circa 3 mesi, fino a quando lui si è rifatto vivo comunicandomi la sua decisione.


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Chiamala infatuazione e punto ...
> Per me non cambia molto. La riconduco al concetto adolescenziale per intensità ....e per il fatto che spesso ti accorgi, una volta regolarizzati gli ormoni, che non era amore ma un calesse


Se era un calesse che ha regalato emozioni e passione benvenga.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Spesso
> Ma non sempre


Certo...mi riferisco a casi con “sintomi” analoghi ...


----------



## Mariben (28 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Se era un calesse che ha regalato emozioni e passione benvenga.


Si se sei consapevole che ti avrebbe portato per un po a prendere aria buona ma se ,per salirci , sei sceso dal treno in corsa e i cavalli sono stanchi rimani col culo per terra .


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Chiamala infatuazione e punto ...
> Per me non cambia molto. La riconduco al concetto adolescenziale per intensità ....e per il fatto che spesso ti accorgi, una volta regolarizzati gli ormoni, che non era amore ma un calesse


:up::up::up:


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Se era un calesse che ha regalato emozioni e passione benvenga.


Vallo a dire a chi ha i figli che non gli rivolgono la parola e l’ex moglie che lo usa per tirar freccette insieme ai suoi avvocati..... se ne valeva la pena....magari in un monolocale condiviso con altri separati monoreddito


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si se sei consapevole che ti avrebbe portato per un po a prendere aria buona ma se ,per salirci , sei sceso dal treno in corsa e i cavalli sono stanchi rimani col culo per terra .


Si vero. Voglio dire nessuno conosce il futuro una dose di rischio c'è sempre e sei anche a volte si prende un abbaglio può essere un abbaglio degno di essere vissuto appieno

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Se era un calesse che ha regalato emozioni e passione benvenga.


Ah, certo.
L'importante è non frignare dopo...


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vallo a dire a chi ha i figli che non gli rivolgono la parola e l’ex moglie che lo usa per tirar freccette insieme ai suoi avvocati..... se ne valeva la pena....magari in un monolocale condiviso con altri separati monoreddito


Non vorrei dirtelo, esistono realtà come quelle che descrivi  ma ci sono anche realtà non tragiche eh

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, certo.
> L'importante è non frignare dopo...


Certo ci si assume la responsabilità 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (28 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Invece è nei primi sei mesi che si gioca tutto, prima che subentri una nuova routine.
> Sono anche i mesi in cui si è più sensibili alle "spinte" dell'amante.


Esattamente, concordo con questo e con quanto hai detto in precedenza.
Anche la mia compagna di giochi inizialmente spingeva perché mollassi tutto. Ora come invece che resti dove sono, o che al limite me ne vada da casa, ma stando per conto mio... Per non turbare la sua quiete...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non vorrei dirtelo, esistono realtà come quelle che descrivi  ma ci sono anche realtà non tragiche eh
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se c’hai kulo ....


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se c’hai kulo ....


Tesoro Detto tra me e te se nella vita non hai culo non vai proprio da nessuna parte

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tesoro Detto tra me e te se nella vita non hai culo non vai proprio da nessuna parte
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Come no, caro...
.a volte però se fai troppo affidamento sull’avare Kulo....appena ti gira male ..è un attimo ....


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Settembre 2018)

Non ho detto che tutta la vita debba basarsi su quello ho detto che se nella vita non hai la tua dose di fortuna beh le cose andranno sicuramente male fortuna anche dove nasce perché ad esempio sia io sia tu potevamo nascere che ne so nel Burkina Faso o in Afghanistan

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Moni (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Per onor di verità
> Il mio " spingere", se così vogliamo chiamarlo, è stato più che altro una mia esigenza, un mio bisogno.
> Mi sono trovata in un momento molto difficile con mio padre malato terminale, avevo poco tempo e zero voglia di fare la splendida. Lui , comprensibilmente anche se  lo desiderava, non poteva starmi vicino full time.
> Una sera , tornando a casa dopo una giornata in ospedale  ho toccato con mano la mia solitudine, il mio NON essere parte di una coppia . Gli ho semplicemente comunicato che era finita che non era quello che desideravo, non più.
> Era maggio e siamo stati separati per circa 3 mesi, fino a quando lui si è rifatto vivo comunicandomi la sua decisione.


No ma Non era una critica
Davvero
Io sarò Anche coniglia non spingere perché non voglio poi sentirmi responsabile ecco
Non mi piacciono gli ultimatum e poi spaccare una famiglia e quanto di più doloroso ci sia al mondo 
Io capisco chi non riesce ecco se non finalizzato ad avere il culo al caldo x cui chiedere sta cosa mi faceva stare male
Certo anche tradire non è il massimo lo so ma se uno riuscisse a viversela 
Io non ero capace ad es


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Certo ci si assume la responsabilità
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Seeeeeeee.....ma-gaaaaaaaari !


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se c’hai kulo ....


No. Se hai cervello.


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me questo caso rientra invece in :
> Sto con una moglie che non amo ne stimo più .
> Sto invecchiando e i figli sono grandi
> Sono stato in salamoia sessuale per anni
> ...


Esatto. Io non ho spinto proprio nessuno, anzi mi sono sentita spinta e colpevolizzata quando ho detto che una convivenza era fuori discussione.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono stato in salamoia sessuale per anni


Morto
:rotfl:


----------



## robson (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Esatto. Io non ho spinto proprio nessuno, anzi mi sono sentita spinta e colpevolizzata quando ho detto che una convivenza era fuori discussione.


eh eh eh non dico che la colpa di una storia sia sempre della donna però alla fine è lei che decide sempre se far partire il treno. e tutti i rischi insiti in una avventura extra  bisogna sempre metterli in conto. certo alle volte  non è facile  capire  come è veramnte una persona fino a quando la frequenti da  anni e poi alle volte neanche dopo anni hai capito come uno è fatto


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Mi ha proposto di venire a vivere da me. Naturalmente non è possibile una cosa del genere, gli ho detto di trovarsi una casa sua, per il momento, e conoscerci meglio. Organizza per vedersi e passare la notte qui, gli dico che non è possibile, se gli propongo un paio di ore per parlare risponde che non può perché il figlio di quasi 30 anni è a casa per il fine settimana e dice che sa tutto pure lui. Ma tu non puoi assentarti un paio di ore?????
A quanto capisco....tra una frase e l'altra, perché non è chiaro, la moglie lo controlla in tutto e lui gli ha raccontato che non ha ora rapporti con me ora come ora, Dice per il quieto vivere, poi dice che non ne può più, poi dice che arriva il figlio maggiore, poi dice che sa tutto. Non trovo la minima coerenza.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha proposto di venire a vivere da me. Naturalmente non è possibile una cosa del genere, gli ho detto di trovarsi una casa sua, per il momento, e conoscerci meglio. Organizza per vedersi e passare la notte qui, gli dico che non è possibile, se gli propongo un paio di ore per parlare risponde che non può perché il figlio di quasi 30 anni è a casa per il fine settimana e dice che sa tutto pure lui. Ma tu non puoi assentarti un paio di ore?????
> A quanto capisco....tra una frase e l'altra, perché non è chiaro, la moglie lo controlla in tutto e lui gli ha raccontato che non ha ora rapporti con me ora come ora, Dice per il quieto vivere, poi dice che non ne può più, poi dice che arriva il figlio maggiore, poi dice che sa tutto. Non trovo la minima coerenza.


Temi che ti stia dicendo:” vengo a vivere da te “perché sa che gli rispondi che non è possibile ? 
Cosa percepisci dalla sua incoerenza ?
comunque “mi ha proposto di venire a vivere da me”...non si può sentire ...sembra quando mio figlio mi dice “mamma, chiama la mamma di luca per dirle che oggi vado a giocare da lui ”


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha proposto di venire a vivere da me. Naturalmente non è possibile una cosa del genere, gli ho detto di trovarsi una casa sua, per il momento, e conoscerci meglio. .


Io direi che , dato quel che ha combinato in questi ultimi giorni, si è fatto conoscere già abbastanza..


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io direi che , dato quel che ha combinato in questi ultimi giorni, si è fatto conoscere già abbastanza..


ahhh quindi pure tu lo trovi un comportamento borderline?


----------



## bluestar02 (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ahhh quindi pure tu lo trovi un comportamento borderline?


Quantomeno incoerente e insicuro.


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Quantomeno incoerente e insicuro.


mi sembra troppo poco, tutti siamo incoerenti e insicuri, questi cambiamenti repentini nel giro di poche ore senza neppure parlarsi per me sono borderline


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Temi che ti stia dicendo:” vengo a vivere da te “perché sa che gli rispondi che non è possibile ?
> Cosa percepisci dalla sua incoerenza ?
> comunque “mi ha proposto di venire a vivere da me”...non si può sentire ...sembra quando mio figlio mi dice “mamma, chiama la mamma di luca per dirle che oggi vado a giocare da lui ”


anche è vero, molto infantile e sgradevole.


----------



## Moni (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha proposto di venire a vivere da me. Naturalmente non è possibile una cosa del genere, gli ho detto di trovarsi una casa sua, per il momento, e conoscerci meglio. Organizza per vedersi e passare la notte qui, gli dico che non è possibile, se gli propongo un paio di ore per parlare risponde che non può perché il figlio di quasi 30 anni è a casa per il fine settimana e dice che sa tutto pure lui. Ma tu non puoi assentarti un paio di ore?????
> A quanto capisco....tra una frase e l'altra, perché non è chiaro, la moglie lo controlla in tutto e lui gli ha raccontato che non ha ora rapporti con me ora come ora, Dice per il quieto vivere, poi dice che non ne può più, poi dice che arriva il figlio maggiore, poi dice che sa tutto. Non trovo la minima coerenza.


 A me uno così non convince


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> A me uno così non convince


Ciao. Peggio, molto peggio che non convincermi. Ho deciso che domani accetterò di parlargli solo di persona, voglio fare chiarezza. Vi prego datemi i vostri consigli su come comportarmi e cosa e in che modo chiederlo. Di sicuro voi siete molto più lucidi di me rispetto a questa vicenda. Ora provo un senso di nausea.


----------



## bluestar02 (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao. Peggio, molto peggio che non convincermi. Ho deciso che domani accetterò di parlargli solo di persona, voglio fare chiarezza. Vi prego datemi i vostri consigli su come comportarmi e cosa e in che modo chiederlo. Di sicuro voi siete molto più lucidi di me rispetto a questa vicenda. Ora provo un senso di nausea.


Intanto puntualizzare che un amante Non è una ruota di scorta ho un salvagente. È una persona e se con questa persona si desidera intraprendere un nuovo percorso di vita qualunque esso sia ci si parla da persone adulte e senzienti chiarendo ogni singolo. Naturalmente da una chiacchierata vis-à-vis potrai capire esattamente il suo punto di vista e le problematiche che ci sono sinceramente come ho detto mi sembra molto confuso insicuro e non coerente


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha proposto di venire a vivere da me. Naturalmente non è possibile una cosa del genere, gli ho detto di trovarsi una casa sua, per il momento, e conoscerci meglio. Organizza per vedersi e passare la notte qui, gli dico che non è possibile, se gli propongo un paio di ore per parlare risponde che non può perché il figlio di quasi 30 anni è a casa per il fine settimana e dice che sa tutto pure lui. Ma tu non puoi assentarti un paio di ore?????
> A quanto capisco....tra una frase e l'altra, perché non è chiaro, la moglie lo controlla in tutto e lui gli ha raccontato che non ha ora rapporti con me ora come ora, Dice per il quieto vivere, poi dice che non ne può più, poi dice che arriva il figlio maggiore, poi dice che sa tutto. Non trovo la minima coerenza.


Secondo me tra un po' lui realizza che riesce a stare benissimo da solo e sfancula pure te. È un passaggio che richiede tempo, ma a non dover dare resti ci si abitua. E quando realizzi che sei padrone di te stesso di nuovo poi generalmente non la molli più sta sensazione.


----------



## Farabrutto (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> mi sembra troppo poco, tutti siamo incoerenti e insicuri, questi cambiamenti repentini nel giro di poche ore senza neppure parlarsi per me sono borderline


Perdonami ma i tratti borderline sono molto diversi. Alternano slanci straordinari a freddezza ed indifferenza... Magari è semplicemente sotto stress... Non lo capisci?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao. Peggio, molto peggio che non convincermi. Ho deciso che domani accetterò di parlargli solo di persona, voglio fare chiarezza. Vi prego datemi i vostri consigli su come comportarmi e cosa e in che modo chiederlo. Di sicuro voi siete molto più lucidi di me rispetto a questa vicenda. Ora provo un senso di nausea.


Fammi capire meglio cosa non ti convince di lui perché almeno a me non è chiaro.
Ti disturba perché va di fretta o perché ti sembra un pallaro?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi ha proposto di venire a vivere da me. Naturalmente non è possibile una cosa del genere, gli ho detto di trovarsi una casa sua, per il momento, e conoscerci meglio. Organizza per vedersi e passare la notte qui, gli dico che non è possibile, se gli propongo un paio di ore per parlare risponde che non può perché il figlio di quasi 30 anni è a casa per il fine settimana e dice che sa tutto pure lui. Ma tu non puoi assentarti un paio di ore?????
> A quanto capisco....tra una frase e l'altra, perché non è chiaro, la moglie lo controlla in tutto e lui gli ha raccontato che non ha ora rapporti con me ora come ora, Dice per il quieto vivere, poi dice che non ne può più, poi dice che arriva il figlio maggiore, poi dice che sa tutto. Non trovo la minima coerenza.


Quello che io percepisco leggendoti è che lui è sotto mitraglia della famiglia ora. E non ce la fa. Vorrebbe venire da te per questo. Vorrebbe il futuro ora con te perchè ha messo in gioco la sua vita.
Non può uscire due ore da amante perchè gli farebbero una testa così per quelle due ore.
Non vedi coerenza perchè è stressato ai massimi livelli, è tirato come una corda.


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me tra un po' lui realizza che riesce a stare benissimo da solo e sfancula pure te. È un passaggio che richiede tempo, ma a non dover dare resti ci si abitua. E quando realizzi che sei padrone di te stesso di nuovo poi generalmente non la molli più sta sensazione.


Ah davvero? In quel caso buon per lui. La tua idea non c'entra nulla coi suoi comportamenti, da cui pare disposto a lasciare la famiglia solo nel momento in cui trova appoggio completo in una nuova casa già pronta con compagna e figli annessi. Se fosse come dici tu lo stimerei e mi fiderei di più, perché io agirei in questo modo.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Intanto puntualizzare che un amante Non è una ruota di scorta ho un salvagente. È una persona e se con questa persona si desidera intraprendere un nuovo percorso di vita qualunque esso sia ci si parla da persone adulte e senzienti chiarendo ogni singolo. Naturalmente da una chiacchierata vis-à-vis potrai capire esattamente il suo punto di vista e le problematiche che ci sono sinceramente come ho detto mi sembra molto confuso insicuro e non coerente


Lui ha saltato il fosso, lei non è più l'amante per lui. Lui da lei vuole un appoggio di ben altro tipo ora. 

Francisca ma non vi siete parlati prima???


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fammi capire meglio cosa non ti convince di lui perché almeno a me non è chiaro.
> Ti disturba perché va di fretta o perché ti sembra un pallaro?


Tutta questa fretta mi disturba e mi fa perdere fiducia.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ah davvero? In quel caso buon per lui. La tua idea non c'entra nulla coi suoi comportamenti, da cui pare disposto a lasciare la famiglia solo nel momento in cui trova appoggio completo in una nuova casa già pronta con compagna e figli annessi. Se fosse come dici tu lo stimerei e mi fiderei di più, perché io agirei in questo modo.


Ma Arcistufo ti ha scritto un parere, ovviamente non conosce il tuo amante non può dirti con certezza cosa farà. Sei tu che devi trovare in mezzo ai messaggi le risposte per te.
Pare disposto a lasciare la famiglia solo nel momento in cui trova  appoggio completo in una nuova casa già pronta con compagna e figli  annessi. Ma pare o non pare??? E' reale questo???
Forse ora si, forse in questo momento vorrebbe sentire un senso di famiglia altrove visto che la sua lo sta bersagliando, e potrebbe crollare, potrebbe decidere che in fondo tu non lo vuoi e allora stare li e non affrontare di rivoltare la sua vita.


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Perdonami ma i tratti borderline sono molto diversi. Alternano slanci straordinari a freddezza ed indifferenza... Magari è semplicemente sotto stress... Non lo capisci?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Appunto ha  slanci esagerati e marcia indietro repentina in cui dice basta. 
Non lo so, io sono costantemente sotto stress ma non esagero in quel modo.
Spiegami meglio se puoi-


----------



## Marjanna (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Tutta questa fretta mi disturba e mi fa perdere fiducia.


Francisca ti chiede di entrare in gioco, di accoglierlo perchè non ce la fa, non puoi fare la principessa e dire che ti disturba, se è il tuo uomo e se vivi sola lo accogli in casa. 
I tuoi figli potevi presentarglieli anche prima, altrimenti lo lasciavi li dov'è. 

(E guarda che ti capisco, sto solo cercando di farti capire cosa prova lui).


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ah davvero? In quel caso buon per lui. La tua idea non c'entra nulla coi suoi comportamenti, da cui pare disposto a lasciare la famiglia solo nel momento in cui trova appoggio completo in una nuova casa già pronta con compagna e figli annessi. Se fosse come dici tu lo stimerei e mi fiderei di più, perché io agirei in questo modo.


Secondo me ti stai facendo sforzare dalle chiacchiere delle avocette virtuali del forum. Ma mica perché te lo devi tirare in casa per forza, Secondo me tutte queste dietrologie sul perché E il percome dei comportamenti ti stanno facendo sviare dal vero obiettivo che secondo me dovrebbe essere la tua priorità. Cioè, invece di mettere in atto comportamenti autolesionistici al solo scopo di allontanare dal tuo cervello la possibilità che tu sia la responsabile del fatto che il tipo ha lasciato la moglie, Perché invece non accetti serenamente che magari lui può aver tranquillamente lasciato la moglie per te, ma sono comunque cazzi suoi se lo ha fatto e sposti il focus dell'attenzione sul goderti il rapporto costruendo un rapporto che puoi goderti? Perché mi pare che qui pur di avere ragione e passare da Santa quando ti guardi allo specchio stai trasformando un bel rapporto in un rapporto di merda.
Magari mi sbaglio per carità ma la mia impressione, piuttosto netta a dirti tutto è proprio quella


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma Arcistufo ti ha scritto un parere, ovviamente non conosce il tuo amante non può dirti con certezza cosa farà. Sei tu che devi trovare in mezzo ai messaggi le risposte per te.
> Pare disposto a lasciare la famiglia solo nel momento in cui trova  appoggio completo in una nuova casa già pronta con compagna e figli  annessi. Ma pare o non pare??? E' reale questo???
> Forse ora si, forse in questo momento vorrebbe sentire un senso di famiglia altrove visto che la sua lo sta bersagliando, e potrebbe crollare, potrebbe decidere che in fondo tu non lo vuoi e allora stare li e non affrontare di rivoltare la sua vita.


Io ho due figli minorenni ancora a lungo e non posso decidere di avere in casa una persona dall'oggi al domani. Ma pure se fossi sola sarebbe troppo presto. Pare o non pare cosa?


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Francisca ti chiede di entrare in gioco, di accoglierlo perchè non ce la fa, non puoi fare la principessa e dire che ti disturba, se è il tuo uomo e se vivi sola lo accogli in casa.
> I tuoi figli potevi presentarglieli anche prima, altrimenti lo lasciavi li dov'è.
> 
> (E guarda che ti capisco, sto solo cercando di farti capire cosa prova lui).


Lo conosco da sei mesi, è sposato e vive con moglie e figli, perché ritieni che avrei potuto presentarlo ai miei figli?
Cosa prova secondo te?


----------



## Mariben (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Appunto ha  slanci esagerati e marcia indietro repentina in cui dice basta.
> Non lo so, io sono costantemente sotto stress ma non esagero in quel modo.
> Spiegami meglio se puoi-


Io posso provare a interpretare
Ha conosciuto te gli sei parsa l ancora di salvezza, si è buttato a capofitto pensando fosse una passeggiata  ma ha trovato solo muri e giustamente.. 
Certe cose si devono pianificare , doveva chiarire con te ed essere pronto alla guerra inevitabile in casa.
E no.... Lui ha sempre e solo seguito l attimo fuggente.
Tu sii chiara con lui per te il resto se lo deve smazzare da solo.


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io posso provare a interpretare
> Ha conosciuto te gli sei parsa l ancora di salvezza, si è buttato a capofitto pensando fosse una passeggiata  ma ha trovato solo muri e giustamente..
> Certe cose si devono pianificare , doveva chiarire con te ed essere pronto alla guerra inevitabile in casa.
> E no.... Lui ha sempre e solo seguito l attimo fuggente.
> Tu sii chiara con lui per te il resto se lo deve smazzare da solo.


Anche a me pare così, non capisco il pare di Arcistufo. Voglio avere la possibilità di essere chiara di persona.
Gli ho detto che deve trovarsi un appartamento per vivere e io ci sarò ma non ritengo di iniziare ora una convivenza, non solo per i figli, ma già solo per la loro presenza lui dovrebbe capire. Dice che mi ama.


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me ti stai facendo sforzare dalle chiacchiere delle avocette virtuali del forum. Ma mica perché te lo devi tirare in casa per forza, Secondo me tutte queste dietrologie sul perché E il percome dei comportamenti ti stanno facendo sviare dal vero obiettivo che secondo me dovrebbe essere la tua priorità. Cioè, invece di mettere in atto comportamenti autolesionistici al solo scopo di allontanare dal tuo cervello la possibilità che tu sia la responsabile del fatto che il tipo ha lasciato la moglie, Perché invece non accetti serenamente che magari lui può aver tranquillamente lasciato la moglie per te, ma sono comunque cazzi suoi se lo ha fatto e sposti il focus dell'attenzione sul goderti il rapporto costruendo un rapporto che puoi goderti? Perché mi pare che qui pur di avere ragione e passare da Santa quando ti guardi allo specchio stai trasformando un bel rapporto in un rapporto di merda.
> Magari mi sbaglio per carità ma la mia impressione, piuttosto netta a dirti tutto è proprio quella


Ma no. Io gli ho detto di trovare un monolocale e così ci frequenteremo liberamente, non capisco dove sbaglio.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lo conosco da sei mesi, è sposato e vive con moglie e figli, perché ritieni che avrei potuto presentarlo ai miei figli?
> Cosa prova secondo te?


Francisca non lo so cosa prova. 
Riguardi i tuoi figli se vi amate magari prima o poi li presenterai a lui. E sei mesi sono pochi è vero. Il casino è che lui è sposato, e ha messo in gioco la sua vita dopo aver conosciuto te. Ma quando vi siete parlati prima di questo evento cosa vi siete detti?


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Francisca non lo so cosa prova.
> Riguardi i tuoi figli se vi amate magari prima o poi li presenterai a lui. E sei mesi sono pochi è vero. Il casino è che lui è sposato, e ha messo in gioco la sua vita dopo aver conosciuto te. Ma quando vi siete parlati prima di questo evento cosa vi siete detti?


Quale evento?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Quale evento?


La sua dichiarazione alla moglie. Hai scritto due topic, il primo si conclude che dovete parlare. Tu dai messaggi degli utenti ti fai condizionare e sei incerta e inizi a credere che non sia vero che lui sia andato da un avvocato (invece a quanto pare era vero!). Sparisci.
Poi torni al secondo topic dove annunci i fatti messi in atto da lui.

Ma tra questi due non vi siete parlati?


----------



## francisca (29 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La sua dichiarazione alla moglie. Hai scritto due topic, il primo si conclude che dovete parlare. Tu dai messaggi degli utenti ti fai condizionare e sei incerta e inizi a credere che non sia vero che lui sia andato da un avvocato (invece a quanto pare era vero!). Sparisci.
> Poi torni al secondo topic dove annunci i fatti messi in atto da lui.
> 
> Ma tra questi due non vi siete parlati?


Ci siamo visti parecchie volte e non mi ha mai parlato del fatto che avrebbe detto tutto alla moglie.
A quanto capisco lo ha fatto di impulso, la moglie non credeva fosse stato fuori per lavoro e insisteva e lui ha confessato, io lo ho saputo solo dopo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ahhh quindi pure tu lo trovi un comportamento borderline?


Non so..

Se devo dire quel che trovo, io trovo abbastanza scioccante (ma è un problema mio) l'usare con scioltezza e leggerezza una persona ignara (tu) buttandola dentro senza il suo esplicito consenso, in un momento di strappo con la propria compagna.

E trovo altrettanto stupefacente non considerare questa una gravissima insubordinazione da parte tua verso di lui 

Poi.. tutti si usano in maniera più o meno maldestra .. il problema non è l'uso (ove concordato)

Il problema è la inconsapevolezza

Però ripeto, probabilmente è un problema solo mio, Perché come si sa, i sentimenti consentono praticamente tutto

Dalle serenate di mezzanotte all'acido in faccia


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti parecchie volte e non mi ha mai parlato del fatto che avrebbe detto tutto alla moglie.
> A quanto capisco lo ha fatto di impulso, la moglie non credeva fosse stato fuori per lavoro e insisteva e lui ha confessato, io lo ho saputo solo dopo.


Io continuo a pensare che lui sia poco lucido a causa della forte sbandata presa per te .
Non si tratta di un raporto costruito nel tempo ma una sbandata per la  quale non era pronto .
Per lui il passaggio naturale e’ venire da te per stabilizzare la sua nuova situazione e ripagarsi dell’enorme casino ....Per lui andare in monolocale in attesa vuol dire non avere certezze che tu poi te lo prenderai davvero ...
Nella sua testa bacata dal coinvolgimento sentimentale anomalo , pensa: se faccio tutto sto casino e poi lei manco mi vuole ? Mi ritrovo senza niente...
Agghiacciante , ovvio..se davvero è così....


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ma no. Io gli ho detto di trovare un monolocale e così ci frequenteremo liberamente, non capisco dove sbaglio.


Probabilmente nel come glielo hai detto. Che ne so io?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io posso provare a interpretare
> Ha conosciuto te gli sei parsa l ancora di salvezza, si è buttato a capofitto pensando fosse una passeggiata  ma ha trovato solo muri e giustamente..
> Certe cose si devono pianificare , doveva chiarire con te ed essere pronto alla guerra inevitabile in casa.
> E no.... Lui ha sempre e solo seguito l attimo fuggente.
> Tu sii chiara con lui per te il resto se lo deve smazzare da solo.


Secondo me è sempre un discorso di giusta distanza. Non sentirsi responsabilizzati ma nemmeno trattare la gente.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che lui sia poco lucido a causa della forte sbandata presa per te .
> Non si tratta di un raporto costruito nel tempo ma una sbandata per la  quale non era pronto .
> Per lui il passaggio naturale e’ venire da te per stabilizzare la sua nuova situazione e ripagarsi dell’enorme casino ....Per lui andare in monolocale in attesa vuol dire non avere certezze che tu poi te lo prenderai davvero ...
> Nella sua testa bacata dal coinvolgimento sentimentale anomalo , pensa: se faccio tutto sto casino e poi lei manco mi vuole ? Mi ritrovo senza niente...
> Agghiacciante , ovvio..se davvero è così....


Ma quindi secondo te quale percorso dovrebbe seguire lui? Lui dentro di se ha questa "sbandata", mettiamo che sia effettivamente cosi. 
Allora sarebbe giusto che si tenesse l'amante a fronte della moglie ignara? Tu che consiglio daresti a lui? So che non è lui qui a leggere però mi incuriosisce sentire il tuo parere visto che il tuo vissuto, da non coinvolta in tale situazione, dovrebbe essere "freddo".


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma quindi secondo te quale percorso dovrebbe seguire lui? Lui dentro di se ha questa "sbandata", mettiamo che sia effettivamente cosi.
> Allora sarebbe giusto che si tenesse l'amante a fronte della moglie ignara? Tu che consiglio daresti a lui? So che non è lui qui a leggere però mi incuriosisce sentire il tuo parere visto che il tuo vissuto, da non coinvolta in tale situazione, dovrebbe essere "freddo".


Difficile sai dare consigli ...ma se fosse come ho scritto gli consiglierei di essere coerente .
La sua infatuazione mi sembra tanto legata alla volontà di fuga...ma una fuga comoda ... senza rischi...
Per lui probabilmente la dichiarazione ha rappresentato un costo altissimo che francisca deve in qualche modo ripagare.... e giustamente lei non se la sente...
Lui dovrebbe uscire di casa e stare un po’ da solo ...per vedere in modo più lucido e soprattutto maturo ...


----------



## Marjanna (29 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Difficile sai dare consigli ...ma se fosse come ho scritto gli consiglierei di essere coerente .
> La sua infatuazione mi sembra tanto legata alla volontà di fuga...ma una fuga comoda ... senza rischi...
> Per lui probabilmente la dichiarazione ha rappresentato un costo altissimo che francisca deve in qualche modo ripagare.... e giustamente lei non se la sente...
> Lui dovrebbe uscire di casa e stare un po’ da solo ...per vedere in modo più lucido e soprattutto maturo ...


Secondo me lui avrebbe dovuto stare "da solo" in casa, staccarsi dall'amante per un periodo e riflettere a freddo, senza "strusciamenti".
Non capisco perchè si metta la propria vita in gioco cosi e si chieda ad altri di farlo, perchè non ci si può fermare, fare una lista (le liste a volte aiutano!!! anche se le faceva Furio). Si ha paura di perdere l'amante??? Bene!!! Ma se devi perderla perchè ti fermi un tuo tempo per riflettere meglio cosi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> mi sembra troppo poco, tutti siamo incoerenti e insicuri, questi cambiamenti repentini nel giro di poche ore senza neppure parlarsi per me sono borderline


Quelli che non lasciano la moglie sono narcisisti, quelli che la lasciano sono borderline :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quelli che non lasciano la moglie sono narcisisti, quelli che la lasciano sono borderline :rotfl:


... Quelli che la tradiscono Delle merde...

E quelli che NON la tradiscono..: UN BRAV'UOMO!

[video=youtube;zQvTlYBkay8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQvTlYBkay8[/video]


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo me lui avrebbe dovuto stare "da solo" in casa, staccarsi dall'amante per un periodo e riflettere a freddo, senza "strusciamenti".
> Non capisco perchè si metta la propria vita in gioco cosi e si chieda ad altri di farlo, perchè non ci si può fermare, fare una lista (le liste a volte aiutano!!! anche se le faceva Furio). Si ha paura di perdere l'amante??? Bene!!! Ma se devi perderla perchè ti fermi un tuo tempo per riflettere meglio cosi.


Tu ragioni in modo razionale perché non coinvolta, ma è incredibile la mancanza di lucidità che ti provoca l’adrenalina di un nuovo fuoco ...che non provavi da anni...... hai davvero paura di perdere l’oggetto del tuo amore .... non ragioni in modo obiettivo è maturo...
A questo servono le pause lontano da tutto ...per ritrovare te stesso


----------



## Moni (29 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ah davvero? In quel caso buon per lui. La tua idea non c'entra nulla coi suoi comportamenti, da cui pare disposto a lasciare la famiglia solo nel momento in cui trova appoggio completo in una nuova casa già pronta con compagna e figli annessi. Se fosse come dici tu lo stimerei e mi fiderei di più, perché io agirei in questo modo.


Io la penso uguale


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tu ragioni in modo razionale perché non coinvolta, ma è incredibile la mancanza di lucidità che ti provoca l’adrenalina di un nuovo fuoco ...che non provavi da anni...... hai davvero paura di perdere l’oggetto del tuo amore .... non ragioni in modo obiettivo è maturo...
> A questo servono le pause lontano da tutto ...per ritrovare te stesso


OK ma qui è lei che chiede aiuto 
Proviamo a metterci nei suoi panni
Per quanto innamorata ( e non mi pare lo sia )per quanto decisa ( e non lo è)  il comportamento di lui spiazzerebbe anche la più decisa e innamorata delle donne .
Già il fatto che uno decida ( tutto da solo)
Di venire a vivere con me e miei figli che manco conosce mi suona male ma male.
Io ho concordato con i miei figli persino l opportunità che i miei nipoti conoscano D.
Finché la situazione non è stata chiarita ( lui separato) il  nuovo " nonno " non è stato ammesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Difficile sai dare consigli ...ma se fosse come ho scritto gli consiglierei di essere coerente .
> La sua infatuazione mi sembra tanto legata alla volontà di fuga...ma una fuga comoda ... senza rischi...
> Per lui probabilmente la dichiarazione ha rappresentato un costo altissimo che francisca deve in qualche modo ripagare.... e giustamente lei non se la sente...
> Lui dovrebbe uscire di casa e stare un po’ da solo ...per vedere in modo più lucido e soprattutto maturo ...


Se diventa lucido del tutto, lui la manda affanculo. Secondo me.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se diventa lucido del tutto, lui la manda affanculo. Secondo me.


E nel caso di Mariben? Sono passati anni... gli anni, il tempo, dovrebbero rendere più lucidi. 
Io credo sia una connessione tra due persone, e come spesso capita uno dei due è più forte. E la forza può toccare molti aspetti. IMHO

Francisca è "debole" per l'incertezza data dai 6 mesi, non è certa di volere passare il resto della sua vita con lui, per questo se lui diventa lucido la manda affanculo.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> gli anni, il tempo, dovrebbero rendere più lucidi.


Ma quando mai? Gli anni incartapecoriscono.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> volere passare il resto della sua vita con lui


Il resto della vita? :rotfl:
Ma ti leggi? 
Secondo te uno manda a fanculo La legittima per l'amante per infilarsi di nuovo del tunnel degli assoluti?


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quelli che non lasciano la moglie sono narcisisti, quelli che la lasciano sono borderline :rotfl:


Anche no
Quelli  Che lasciano e si insinuano o pretendo di insinuarsi subito in una famiglia che ha i suoi equilibri sono borderline

Non dimentichiamoci che ci sono dei bsmbini

Ma vai a stare da solo e conosciamoci se mai.... X me follia


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A questo servono le pause lontano da tutto ...per ritrovare te stesso


Te stesso lo ritrovi anche tra le labbra grondanti di una che ti stringe le cosce intorno al collo guardandoti con l'occhietto appannato dagli ormoni, mica solo a guardare i gabbiani in riva al mare mentre rimugini sul se fosse. 
Giuro.


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> OK ma qui è lei che chiede aiuto
> Proviamo a metterci nei suoi panni
> Per quanto innamorata ( e non mi pare lo sia )per quanto decisa ( e non lo è)  il comportamento di lui spiazzerebbe anche la più decisa e innamorata delle donne .
> Già il fatto che uno decida ( tutto da solo)
> ...


La. Pensiamo uguale.
A me ripeto farebbe un po' paura e mi scadrebbe anche


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quelli  Che lasciano e si insinuano o pretendo di insinuarsi subito in una famiglia che ha i suoi equilibri sono borderline


No. Sono paraculi.


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

Sono fuori da un locale che aspetto mia figlia
Questo il casino di essere separati vivere in una città del nord e tuo ex a Roma...


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Sono paraculi.


Si pure e  parecchio


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si pure e  parecchio


Eh. Tutti a parlare d'amore, nessuno che ha considerato l'opportunità che il tizio voglia qualcuno che gli lava le mutande.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? Gli anni incartapecoriscono.


e quindi? 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il resto della vita? :rotfl:
> Ma ti leggi?
> Secondo te uno manda a fanculo La legittima per l'amante per infilarsi di nuovo del tunnel degli assoluti?


Si ma a quanto pare lui ora è quello preso e innamorato. E vuole andare a casa di lei con i figli di lei... non l'ho mica scritto io.
Altrimenti poteva dire a Francisca "vengo in stallo a casa tua", ma Francisca vuole preservare i suoi figli, ma pure non ne avesse... insomma sto gioco dell'ammore quando si fa "serio" diventa un gioco di merda, quella da lavare nelle mutande e basta, bà...


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

Se l'amante chiede una relazione è una stronza perchè manda in crisi una famiglia.
Se lui lascia la famiglia ma lei si tira indietro per la mancanza di progetto lei è una stronza. Ma se non si tira indietro lo stronzo è lui che va con lei solo per farsi lavare le mutande, ect.
La moglie è stronza pure lei perchè si sveglia solo a corna avvenute... insomma tutti stronzi ed egoisti che fanno i loro porchi giochi...

Il quadretto che viene fuori leggendo spesso è questo.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Te stesso lo ritrovi anche tra le labbra grondanti di una che ti stringe le cosce intorno al collo guardandoti con l'occhietto appannato dagli ormoni, mica solo a guardare i gabbiani in riva al mare mentre rimugini sul se fosse.
> Giuro.


Sai che non sono così sicura? 
Le vote che l’ormone mi ha dato alla testa ho avuto l’illusione di stare con Brad Pitt per poi ritrovarmi con Woody Allen una volta scaduto l’effetto ...


----------



## void (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non sono così sicura?
> Le vote che l’ormone mi ha dato alla testa ho avuto l’illusione di stare con Brad Pitt per poi ritrovarmi con Woody Allen una volta scaduto l’effetto ...


In un certo senso sei stata fortunata, hai avuto il meglio sia del "durante" che del "dopo"...

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non sono così sicura?
> Le vote che l’ormone mi ha dato alla testa ho avuto l’illusione di stare con Brad Pitt per poi ritrovarmi con Woody Allen una volta scaduto l’effetto ...


Quello è un tuo limite. Su cui io onestamente lavorerei.
Mai stato uno che si scopa una che non le piace e poi se la fa piacere. Poi so benissimo che per tanta gente il meccanismo è quello.
Ma grazie a dio sono un superficiale. Anche nel senso che sono attento alla superficie.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se l'amante chiede una relazione è una stronza perchè manda in crisi una famiglia.
> Se lui lascia la famiglia ma lei si tira indietro per la mancanza di progetto lei è una stronza. Ma se non si tira indietro lo stronzo è lui che va con lei solo per farsi lavare le mutande, ect.
> La moglie è stronza pure lei perchè si sveglia solo a corna avvenute... insomma tutti stronzi ed egoisti che fanno i loro porchi giochi...
> 
> Il quadretto che viene fuori leggendo spesso è questo.


Si può essere egoisti senza essere stronzi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se l'amante chiede una relazione è una stronza perchè manda in crisi una famiglia.
> Se lui lascia la famiglia ma lei si tira indietro per la mancanza di progetto lei è una stronza. Ma se non si tira indietro lo stronzo è lui che va con lei solo per farsi lavare le mutande, ect.
> La moglie è stronza pure lei perchè si sveglia solo a corna avvenute... insomma tutti stronzi ed egoisti che fanno i loro porchi giochi...
> 
> Il quadretto che viene fuori leggendo spesso è questo.


Ecco, brava: stronzo, merda, figlio di...Ma non tiriamo fuori le vaccate pseudo-psicologiche (narcisista, borderline ecc.)


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si può essere egoisti senza essere stronzi.


quando si è egoisti, si è stronzi per  l'altra parte.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando si è egoisti, si è stronzi per  l'altra parte.


In realtà non sempre e non per forza. Ma qua si apre un mondo.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quelli che non lasciano la moglie sono narcisisti, quelli che la lasciano sono borderline :rotfl:


ma tu leggi quello che scrivo o rispondi così a caso?
borderline è passare in due ore da ti amo disperatamente a non ti voglio più vedere.
di narcisismo non ho mai parlato.
la mia era una domanda retorica, naturalmente (a scanso di ulteriori equivoci), :facepalm:


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se diventa lucido del tutto, lui la manda affanculo. Secondo me.


Poi deve trovarsene un'altra di 10 anni più giovane,...…….., con casa e reddito. :carneval:


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando si è egoisti, si è stronzi per  l'altra parte.


Solo se l'egoismo è preponderante o se l'altra parte non è molto intelligente, non trovi?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Poi deve trovarsene un'altra di 10 anni più giovane,...…….., con casa e reddito. :carneval:


E che ci vuole? Basta investire tempo. Su se stessi però. È quello il trucco.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, brava: stronzo, merda, figlio di...Ma non tiriamo fuori le vaccate pseudo-psicologiche (narcisista, borderline ecc.)


Caro mio,  ti danno fastidio i termini inglesi? Borderline prima di essere usato in psicologia ha, come tutte le parole, un significato letterale, quello che gli attribuivo. Tu evidentemente credi di interloquire con una idiota, invece io sono…..:carneval: più intelligente che bella…….


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se l'amante chiede una relazione è una stronza perchè manda in crisi una famiglia.
> Se lui lascia la famiglia ma lei si tira indietro per la mancanza di progetto lei è una stronza. Ma se non si tira indietro lo stronzo è lui che va con lei solo per farsi lavare le mutande, ect.
> La moglie è stronza pure lei perchè si sveglia solo a corna avvenute... insomma tutti stronzi ed egoisti che fanno i loro porchi giochi...
> 
> Il quadretto che viene fuori leggendo spesso è questo.


Qui sopratutto, ma anche nella vita reale, si tende ad affibbiare etichette  quando nel  tal o l'altro comportamento ci si rispecchia, magari ci appartiene e a maggior ragione ci irrita.
Prendiamo il caso di Francisca  visto che siamo " a casa sua".
Lasciamo perdere le diagnosi psicocologiche e psichiatriche che non ci competono ( nemmeno se fossimo degli addetti al lavoro );
Lui e' " stronzo ed egoista" perchè  senza, a quanto pare , interpellare la sua amante ha deciso di 
1 lasciare la moglie 
2 coinvolgere nella confessione Francisca
3 deciso di appoggiarsi a lei per questioni pratico/logistiche 
4 E' pure risentito, quasi incazzato, perchè lei non accoglie a braccia aperte tutte le sue richieste ( imposizioni ?)
5 Visto che lui è mosso dall'amore non si capacita che la moglie , e la famiglia tutta è un tantino incazzata con lui

Lei è stronza ed egoista perchè, travolta da cotanto ammore  cerca di capire e proteggere lei e i suoi figli.

1 Non prova gratitudine eterna perchè, caso più unico che raro, il suo amante lascia la moglie per lei.
2 Non è poi così felice di essere stata buttata in pasto alla moglie 
3 Non se la sente di portarsi in casa un uomo che conosce poco, che non la interpella su niente e se ne frega dell'impatto che avrebbe sui suoi figli  una convivenza improvvisata.
4 E' mooolto perplessa dal fatto che lui sia risentito e un pochino incazzato
5 E' mooolto perplessa di come lui stia gestendo la fine del suo matrimonio

Lasciamo perdere chi è più o meno stronzo.
Secondo voi chi vince la palma d'oro dell'egoismo ?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo me lui avrebbe dovuto stare "da solo" in casa, staccarsi dall'amante per un periodo e riflettere a freddo, senza "strusciamenti".
> Non capisco perchè si metta la propria vita in gioco cosi e si chieda ad altri di farlo, perchè non ci si può fermare, fare una lista (le liste a volte aiutano!!! anche se le faceva Furio). Si ha paura di perdere l'amante??? Bene!!! Ma se devi perderla perchè ti fermi un tuo tempo per riflettere meglio cosi.


E' quello che penso anche io, e mi chiedo se io che sono single ho bisogno di tempo e non solo per i miei figli come mai lui che è sposato no, anzi al limite si appella ai figli ultramaggiorenni?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche no
> Quelli  Che lasciano e si insinuano o pretendo di insinuarsi subito in una famiglia che ha i suoi equilibri sono borderline
> 
> Non dimentichiamoci che ci sono dei bsmbini
> ...


Ecco, brava, quello che penso io!!!! Qua certi uomini pensano che le donne debbano essere tutte cozze in crisi di astinenza da scoglio.  forse quelle che hanno conosciuto loro…..mai avuto problemi a trovare uomini che volessero frequentarmi, anzi.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, quello che penso io!!!! Qua certi uomini pensano che le donne debbano essere tutte cozze in crisi di astinenza da scoglio. [emoji14] forse quelle che hanno conosciuto loro…..mai avuto problemi a trovare uomini che volessero frequentarmi, anzi.


Qui il discorso è diverso. Ancora aspetto di capire se tu su sto tipo hai progetti o no.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Qui sopratutto, ma anche nella vita reale, si tende ad affibbiare etichette  quando nel  tal o l'altro comportamento ci si rispecchia, magari ci appartiene e a maggior ragione ci irrita.
> Prendiamo il caso di Francisca  visto che siamo " a casa sua".
> Lasciamo perdere le diagnosi psicocologiche e psichiatriche che non ci competono ( nemmeno se fossimo degli addetti al lavoro );
> Lui e' " stronzo ed egoista" perchè  senza, a quanto pare , interpellare la sua amante ha deciso di
> ...


Mariben :up: non so come ringraziarti per avere fatto chiarezza, la situazione mi pare proprio quella che descrivi tu.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Qui il discorso è diverso. Ancora aspetto di capire se tu su sto tipo hai progetti o no.


Guarda io neppure in ambito lavorativo faccio progetti su qualcuno ma sempre con qualcuno. In questo caso il progetto sarebbe conoscersi gradualmente, ma dato che è solo mio per me non esiste.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Qui sopratutto, ma anche nella vita reale, si tende ad affibbiare etichette  quando nel  tal o l'altro comportamento ci si rispecchia, magari ci appartiene e a maggior ragione ci irrita.
> Prendiamo il caso di Francisca  visto che siamo " a casa sua".
> Lasciamo perdere le diagnosi psicocologiche e psichiatriche che non ci competono ( nemmeno se fossimo degli addetti al lavoro );
> Lui e' " stronzo ed egoista" perchè  senza, a quanto pare , interpellare la sua amante ha deciso di
> ...


Ma guarda che qui lo scopo della discussione, Forse sono io che vado troppo al sodo, non è attribuire etichette di tipo morale. Qui lo scopo della discussione è capire come gestire la situazione nel pratico. I sommovimenti interiori ognuno si tiene i suoi.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Guarda io neppure in ambito lavorativo faccio progetti su qualcuno ma sempre con qualcuno. In questo caso il progetto sarebbe conoscersi gradualmente, ma dato che è solo mio per me non esiste.


Che lavoro fai?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> OK ma qui è lei che chiede aiuto
> Proviamo a metterci nei suoi panni
> Per quanto innamorata ( e non mi pare lo sia )per quanto decisa ( e non lo è)  il comportamento di lui spiazzerebbe anche la più decisa e innamorata delle donne .
> Già il fatto che uno decida ( tutto da solo)
> ...


Esattamente quello che gli ho detto io


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E nel caso di Mariben? Sono passati anni... gli anni, il tempo, dovrebbero rendere più lucidi.
> Io credo sia una connessione tra due persone, e come spesso capita uno dei due è più forte. E la forza può toccare molti aspetti. IMHO
> 
> Francisca è "debole" per l'incertezza data dai 6 mesi, non è certa di volere passare il resto della sua vita con lui, *per questo se lui diventa lucido la manda affanculo.*


Non ho capito il neretto, se vuoi me lo spieghi?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh. Tutti a parlare d'amore, nessuno che ha considerato l'opportunità che il tizio voglia qualcuno che gli lava le mutande.


Inteso in senso metaforico mi pare invece che lo considerino tutti. Non lavo e non stiro io personalmente ma è la stessa cosa avere qualcuno che lo fa a casa……..anzi avere una casa. E' che a me dispiace e mi fa male pensarla così, speravo che fosse diverso


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che lavoro fai?


Organizzazione


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Gli ho scritto ieri che preferisco parlare di tutto di persona e lui dopo 20 ore di black out continua coi messaggi. Non voglio giudicare perché capisco che si trova in una situazione difficile ma non gli ho detto che dobbiamo vederci e parlare immediatamente, a me sembra che il tempo ci sia e non faccia male aspettare anche qualche giorno proprio date le difficolta, che tutti e due abbiamo una vita in cui sono coinvolte come minimo altre 5 persone. La sproporzione tra questi numeri non la capisco e mi induce incertezza, il numero dei messaggi mi fa sentire braccata. Forse come dicono Mariben (anche D è stato interpellato? ) e la mia amica non sono innamorata, d'altra parte non so quanto serva in generale esserlo.


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Gli ho scritto ieri che preferisco parlare di tutto di persona e lui dopo 20 ore di black out continua coi messaggi. Non voglio giudicare perché capisco che si trova in una situazione difficile ma non gli ho detto che dobbiamo vederci e parlare immediatamente, a me sembra che il tempo ci sia e non faccia male aspettare anche qualche giorno proprio date le difficolta, che tutti e due abbiamo una vita in cui sono coinvolte come minimo altre 5 persone. La sproporzione tra questi numeri non la capisco e mi induce incertezza, il numero dei messaggi mi fa sentire braccata. Forse come dicono Mariben (anche D è stato interpellato? ) e la mia amica non sono innamorata, d'altra parte non so quanto serva in generale esserlo.


No  non è stato interpellato :rotfl:


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh. Tutti a parlare d'amore, nessuno che ha considerato l'opportunità che il tizio voglia qualcuno che gli lava le mutande.


   Oddio io l ho pensato ma non volevo passar x cinica 
Forse un mix di cose compresa la mutanda..


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Gli ho scritto ieri che preferisco parlare di tutto di persona e lui dopo 20 ore di black out continua coi messaggi. Non voglio giudicare perché capisco che si trova in una situazione difficile ma non gli ho detto che dobbiamo vederci e parlare immediatamente, a me sembra che il tempo ci sia e non faccia male aspettare anche qualche giorno proprio date le difficolta, che tutti e due abbiamo una vita in cui sono coinvolte come minimo altre 5 persone. La sproporzione tra questi numeri non la capisco e mi induce incertezza, il numero dei messaggi mi fa sentire braccata. Forse come dicono Mariben (anche D è stato interpellato? ) e la mia amica non sono innamorata, d'altra parte non so quanto serva in generale esserlo.


In questo momento anche se sei innamorata la freddezza è un bonus


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No  non è stato interpellato :rotfl:


no dai….:rotfl:non posso crederci, ti prego iscrivilo al forum :rotflcome mai non riesco più ad aggiungere reputazione ad alcuni utenti?)


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In questo momento anche se sei innamorata la freddezza è un bonus


Ok ma come glielo faccio capire?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Oddio io l ho pensato ma non volevo passar x cinica
> Forse un mix di cose compresa la mutanda..


Secondo me non è neppure cinismo, deriva dall'esperienza e dalla vita che si fa. Lavoro tantissimo e i due figli li gestisco per la maggior parte io. La prima è in una fase difficilissima e mi fa passare i sorci verdi anche solo se le rivolgo la parola. Ho bisogno di serenità e questa nuova situazione come stà andando me ne toglie.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ok ma come glielo faccio capire?


Ti interessa farglielo capire? A lui intendo. Perché la freddezza è un bonus solo per te.
Mi spiego meglio (spero): in questo momento siete in contrapposizione, inutile cercare una soluzione win/win. Lui ha delle priorità, tu ne hai delle altre.
Nel gioco dei reciproci egoismi tu vuoi del tempo per freddare la situazione e Valutare con calma i pro e i contro, lui vuole battere il ferro finché è caldo per rimanere nella comfort zone. Per come ragiono io, se lui esce dalla sua comfort zone, si accorge pure del fatto che tu ai fini della sua serenità non servi a un cazzo, per cui rischi di perderlo. Se invece rimane nella sua comfort zone, non lo perdi, ma alle sue condizioni.
Quindi ripeto, tu che cosa vuoi?
Lascia perdere il discorso vorrei fargli capire il mio punto di vista. Qui è un gioco a fottersi reciprocamente. Lascia stare l'onestà intellettuale e punta all'obiettivo. E se puoi magari a noi povere vocette virtuali, facci pure capire qual è l'obiettivo che hai in testa. Senza incartarla con roba che non c'entra nulla.
Graziassai.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, quello che penso io!!!! Qua certi uomini pensano che le donne debbano essere tutte cozze in crisi di astinenza da scoglio.  forse quelle che hanno conosciuto loro…..mai avuto problemi a trovare uomini che volessero frequentarmi, anzi.


Secondo me è solo questione di pasti caldi, bucato & co. 
Sarà infattuato / innamorato, ma non è giusto che rimanga perplesso perché lei non lo accoglie in casa. Ai figli si presenta un “fidanzato nuovo” solo dopo che si è sicuri della persona che si porta in casa. Ma che cavolo fra 6 mesi va tutto all’aria, poi arriva un’altro senza tetto e tutto si ripete. 
Gli hai chiesto perché vuol venire a convivere subito con te ?
E perché non vuol aspettare un po’ per la convivenza  ?


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Oddio io l ho pensato ma non volevo passar x cinica
> Forse un mix di cose compresa la mutanda..


Non solo questo: anche pasti caldi, bucato e stiratura compresa. 
Non e’ poco...


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Secondo me è solo questione di pasti caldi, bucato & co.
> Sarà infattuato / innamorato, ma non è giusto che rimanga perplesso perché lei non lo accoglie in casa. Ai figli si presenta un “fidanzato nuovo” solo dopo che si è sicuri della persona che si porta in casa. Ma che cavolo fra 6 mesi va tutto all’aria, poi arriva un’altro senza tetto e tutto si ripete.
> Gli hai chiesto perché vuol venire a convivere subito con te ?
> E perché non vuol aspettare un po’ per la convivenza  ?


Se mi ricordo bene ha risposto che mi ama, voglio riprendere queste domande di persona però. All'inizio su questo forum ci sono stati degli equivoci, non mi ero probabilmente spiegata bene scusate, ora vedo che quasi tutti gli interventi sono in linea con quanto sento.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Se mi ricordo bene ha risposto che mi ama, voglio riprendere queste domande di persona però. All'inizio su questo forum ci sono stati degli equivoci, non mi ero probabilmente spiegata bene scusate, ora vedo che quasi tutti gli interventi sono in linea con quanto sento.


Si, anche se ti ama.... andare a convivere dopo 6 mesi di conoscenza mi sembra azzardato


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Inteso in senso metaforico mi pare invece che lo considerino tutti. Non lavo e non stiro io personalmente ma è la stessa cosa avere qualcuno che lo fa a casa……..anzi avere una casa. E' che a me dispiace e mi fa male pensarla così, speravo che fosse diverso


Non lavi e non stiri personalmente ?
E chi te lo fa ?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti interessa farglielo capire? A lui intendo. Perché la freddezza è un bonus solo per te.
> Mi spiego meglio (spero): in questo momento siete in contrapposizione, inutile cercare una soluzione win/win. Lui ha delle priorità, tu ne hai delle altre.
> Nel gioco dei reciproci egoismi tu vuoi del tempo per freddare la situazione e Valutare con calma i pro e i contro, lui vuole battere il ferro finché è caldo per rimanere nella comfort zone. Per come ragiono io, se lui esce dalla sua comfort zone, si accorge pure del fatto che tu ai fini della sua serenità non servi a un cazzo, per cui rischi di perderlo. Se invece rimane nella sua comfort zone, non lo perdi, ma alle sue condizioni.
> Quindi ripeto, tu che cosa vuoi?
> ...


Serenità, sincerità e fiducia è il mio obiettivo, non va in direzione di una specifica persona. Non mi interessa perdere una persona che in una relazione sentimentale mira alla comfort zone wintowin, non entro in competizione con chi lavora con me, figuriamoci in un rapporto personale, non mi fido di una persona così. Il problema è che non capisco più come è lui da quando ha parlato con la moglie. Secondo te cos'è che ho incartato?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non lavi e non stiri personalmente ?
> E chi te lo fa ?


Lava la lavatrice, porto a stirare solo alcune camicie, ho una persona che viene due volte la settimana per i mestieri più impegnativi.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, anche se ti ama.... andare a convivere dopo 6 mesi di conoscenza mi sembra azzardato


Ecco e il fatto che a lui non sembri azzardato mi frena ulteriormente.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lava la lavatrice, porto a stirare solo alcune camicie, ho una persona che viene due volte la settimana per i mestieri più impegnativi.


Ah... ok ero rimasta che economicamente avevi problemi ( ex marito che passa poco e stipendio basso ).
Sempre se ricordo bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Serenità, sincerità e fiducia è il mio obiettivo, non va in direzione di una specifica persona. Non mi interessa perdere una persona che in una relazione sentimentale mira alla comfort zone wintowin, non entro in competizione con chi lavora con me, figuriamoci in un rapporto personale, non mi fido di una persona così. Il problema è che non capisco più come è lui da quando ha parlato con la moglie. Secondo te cos'è che ho incartato?


Che non gli hai fatto capire che di lui non te ne frega un cazzo. Prima o dopo.
La verità secondo me sta tutta qua. Lo hai scritto chiaro qui.
QUOTE=francisca;1901417]Serenità, sincerità e fiducia è il mio obiettivo, non va in direzione di una specifica persona.[/QUOTE]
Ma chiaro, eh?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah... ok ero rimasta che economicamente avevi problemi ( ex marito che passa poco e stipendio basso ).
> Sempre se ricordo bene.


Tutto vero, il mio ex è sempre in ritardo con le spese straordinarie e se consideriamo le ore lavorate e l'intensità con cui lavoro il mio stipendio è relativamente basso, quindi mi converrebbe economicamente vivere con lui, che guadagna molto più di me, ma non ragiono in questi termini.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che non gli hai fatto capire che di lui non te ne frega un cazzo. Prima o dopo.
> La verità secondo me sta tutta qua. Lo hai scritto chiaro qui.
> QUOTE=francisca;1901417]Serenità, sincerità e fiducia è il mio obiettivo, non va in direzione di una specifica persona.


Ma chiaro, eh?[/QUOTE]

Allora non me ne frega di nessuno a parte i miei figli, fratelli e genitori. Non credo sia così, cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Allora non me ne frega di nessuno a parte i miei figli, fratelli e genitori.


Ci sta tranquillamente. A me quando ti leggo questa è la sensazione che dai.


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Secondo me non è neppure cinismo, deriva dall'esperienza e dalla vita che si fa. Lavoro tantissimo e i due figli li gestisco per la maggior parte io. La prima è in una fase difficilissima e mi fa passare i sorci verdi anche solo se le rivolgo la parola. Ho bisogno di serenità e questa nuova situazione come stà andando me ne toglie.


Sei messa come me 
Ieri la grande mi ha fatto partire il cristo e adesso basta a 17 anni entrano alle feste del liceo all una di notte?????
Anche io ex marito poco presente attuale compagno un santo che c'è ma abbiano ampi spazi x gestire appunto i sorci verdi che abbiamo ognuno con i suoi figli
Devo dire che lui mi da molta serenità ma abbiamo gestito con estrema calma e i dovuto tempi questa nuova famiglia semi allargata e va bene così....


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lava la lavatrice, porto a stirare solo alcune camicie, ho una persona che viene due volte la settimana per i mestieri più impegnativi.


Idem anche qui 
Io Lavoro come una matta ci manca arrivi alle 20 e mi metta pure a fare i lavori
Sono i soldi meglio spesi del mondo rinuncio a vestiti ecc ma che mi frega 
In più 3sere a settimana recupero il piccolo agli allenamenti e arriviamo alle 21 a casa

Ho il vantaggio che posso lavorare da casa ma io vado in ufficio perché qui è impossibile 
Lo faccio solo x fare dispetto ai miei due che qnd mi vedono si rabbuiano


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sta tranquillamente. A me quando ti leggo questa è la sensazione che dai.


Ma secondo me qnd si è stanchi e stra presi ci sta pure eh


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Tutto vero, il mio ex è sempre in ritardo con le spese straordinarie e se consideriamo le ore lavorate e l'intensità con cui lavoro il mio stipendio è relativamente basso, quindi mi converrebbe economicamente vivere con lui, che guadagna molto più di me, ma non ragiono in questi termini.


Questo è un problema 
Il mio ex è stra preciso e spesso da pure di più del dovuto sapendo che io fatico a ottenere risultati di prima avendo gestione all 80% mia dei ragazzi (parte del mio stipendio e un variabile) 

Ma anche io non ho mai fatto sti calcoli...


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In realtà non sempre e non per forza. Ma qua si apre un mondo.


 appunto, non si può sapere dall'altra parte la percezione che si ha dell'agire.
Io che credo di essere molto altruista, spesso vengo accusata di egoismo, quindi.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Solo se l'egoismo è preponderante o se l'altra parte non è molto intelligente, non trovi?


no, i parametri variano da persona a persona.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sei messa come me
> Ieri la grande mi ha fatto partire il cristo e adesso basta a 17 anni entrano alle feste del liceo all una di notte?????
> Anche io ex marito poco presente attuale compagno un santo che c'è ma abbiano ampi spazi x gestire appunto i sorci verdi che abbiamo ognuno con i suoi figli
> Devo dire che lui mi da molta serenità ma abbiamo gestito con estrema calma e i dovuto tempi questa nuova famiglia semi allargata e va bene così....


ecco, vorrei i tempi, ma allo stesso tempo non mi vanno le menzogne agli altri


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Abbiamo parlato, solo al telefono, lui mi ha detto che vuole stare con me e che ora vive in estrema difficoltà. Posso dirvi quello che accade con la moglie? Io non sono abituata a questo tipo di situazione, non riesco a astrarmi come non fosse affare mio.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato, solo al telefono, lui mi ha detto che vuole stare con me e che ora vive in estrema difficoltà. Posso dirvi quello che accade con la moglie? Io non sono abituata a questo tipo di situazione, non riesco a astrarmi come non fosse affare mio.


Sono convinta che sia anche affar tuo, dato che le conseguenze volente o nolente ti coinvolgono . Cosa sta accadendo con la moglie ?


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato, solo al telefono, lui mi ha detto che vuole stare con me e che ora vive in estrema difficoltà. Posso dirvi quello che accade con la moglie? Io non sono abituata a questo tipo di situazione, non riesco a astrarmi come non fosse affare mio.


Racconta....
Solo non stupirti o allarmarti, piuttosto ascolta senza giudicare,  tu non sai nulla delle loro dinamiche , non conosci lei e le sue paure.
Ognuno di noi reagisce alle difficoltà, ai lutti ( eh si... una separazione è un vero e proprio lutto ) mettendoci  le risorse che ha o che non ha .


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato, solo al telefono, lui mi ha detto che vuole stare con me e che ora vive in estrema difficoltà. Posso dirvi quello che accade con la moglie? Io non sono abituata a questo tipo di situazione, non riesco a astrarmi come non fosse affare mio.


Non è questione di abitudine, è questione di sensibilità. La sua situazione con la moglie non può e non deve essere un parametro della tua vita. Hai detto che l'amico Fritz non ha problemi di soldi per cui l'estrema difficoltà Secondo me è solo questione del fatto che sta imparando a vivere da solo. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che non tutte le persone reagiscono bene alle docce fredde. Ricordatelo.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono convinta che sia anche affar tuo, dato che le conseguenze volente o nolente ti coinvolgono . Cosa sta accadendo con la moglie ?


Gli ha messo contro i figli, ha riferito tutto anche al figlio più grande che non vive coi genitori da quando si è laureato e da qualche mese ha trovato un nuovo lavoro in un'altra città. Tanto che lui ieri è tornato a casa e ha detto al padre che se prosegue in questa storia non gli rivolgerà mai più la parola. Quando ho saputo questo ho dato pure io fuori di matto, gli ho detto che sua moglie è una poveretta, una stronza miserevole. Sono io che dovrei proteggere un soggetto simile? Mi vergogno della mia reazione, massacratemi pure.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è questione di abitudine, è questione di sensibilità. La sua situazione con la moglie non può e non deve essere un parametro della tua vita. Hai detto che l'amico Fritz non ha problemi di soldi per cui l'estrema difficoltà Secondo me è solo questione del fatto che sta imparando a vivere da solo. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che non tutte le persone reagiscono bene alle docce fredde. Ricordatelo.


ma questa è fuori di testa, cosa c'entrano i figli?????????


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E dillo....


detto, ora mi spellate viva lo so


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sta tranquillamente. A me quando ti leggo questa è la sensazione che dai.


Te la do credo perché sono più razionale della media, ora come ora.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Gli ha messo contro i figli, ha riferito tutto anche al figlio più grande che non vive coi genitori da quando si è laureato e da qualche mese ha trovato un nuovo lavoro in un'altra città. Tanto che lui ieri è tornato a casa e ha detto al padre che se prosegue in questa storia non gli rivolgerà mai più la parola. Quando ho saputo questo ho dato pure io fuori di matto, gli ho detto che sua moglie è una poveretta, una stronza miserevole. Sono io che dovrei proteggere un soggetto simile? Mi vergogno della mia reazione, massacratemi pure.


Spellare no...figurati. 
I figli però sono grandi...che lei abbia condiviso la sua tristezza con loro ci può stare ...ma loro hanno ormai la capacità di comprendere. Non mi vedo lei che dice “dite al papà che se prosegue con la storia non gli parlerete piu ...” ... perché escludi che sia un’iniziativa loro? 
E un momento duro per tutti , immagino...
La madre non credo abbia messo di mezzo i figli...ha detto loro semplicemente la verità


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Ma nessuno ti massacra figurati, semplicemente questa reazione era largamente attesa. Adesso non mi dirai mica che sei cascata dal pero? Perché se onestamente la reazione della tizia ti coglie inaspettata, davvero è il caso che lasci perdere quelli impegnati perché proprio non li sa gestire.
Non è una stronza miserevole, è semplicemente una che ha chiesto alla famiglia di far quadrato. Il motivo per cui non si lascia mai la moglie e anche perché nessuno vuole ascoltare le ragioni di un traditore.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spellare no...figurati.
> I figli però sono grandi...che lei abbia condiviso la sua tristezza con loro ci può stare ...ma loro hanno ormai la capacità di comprendere. Non mi vedo lei che dice “dite al papà che se prosegue con la storia non gli parlerete piu ...” ... perché escludi che sia un’iniziativa loro?
> E un momento duro per tutti , immagino...


E poi Figurati se il maschio più grande a vedere la mamma che piange non gli va il sangue al cervello . La cosa più normale del mondo


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Te la do credo perché sono più razionale della media, ora come ora.


Talmente razionale che ti sei messa a urlare all'indirizzo della moglie quando ha fatto qualcosa di largamente prevedibile. Senti, uno una mano te la dà tranquillamente, Ma se la smetti di tirartela e cominci a entrare nell'ottica che tanto speciale non sei, secondo me non fai un soldo di danno.


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ma questa è fuori di testa, cosa c'entrano i figli?????????



 Forse [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] potrà confermare che, purtroppo, non è l'unica a usare i figli come scudo, a cercare alleanze contro il "colpevole".Lei sta reagendo alla doccia fredda ( cit) come sa e può. Siamo sinceri non puoi rompere un braccio a uno e pretendere che non urli di dolore.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] potrà confermare che, purtroppo, non è l'unica a usare i figli come scudo, a cercare alleanze contro il "colpevole".Lei sta reagendo alla doccia fredda ( cit) come sa e può. Siamo sinceri non puoi rompere un braccio a uno e pretendere che non urli di dolore.


Ho già scritto quel che penso. Tanto di lei, quanto della situazione.


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho già scritto quel che penso. Tanto di lei, quanto della situazione.


 Ho letto.. dopo


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E poi Figurati se il maschio più grande a vedere la mamma che piange non gli va il sangue al cervello . La cosa più normale del mondo


Gia’...


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spellare no...figurati.
> I figli però sono grandi...che lei abbia condiviso la sua tristezza con loro ci può stare ...ma loro hanno ormai la capacità di comprendere. Non mi vedo lei che dice “dite al papà che se prosegue con la storia non gli parlerete piu ...” ... perché escludi che sia un’iniziativa loro?
> E un momento duro per tutti , immagino...
> La madre non credo abbia messo di mezzo i figli...ha detto loro semplicemente la verità


 Ah grazie del parere, allora sono strana io. Penso che ai figli avrebbe dovuto parlare lui, poi capisco che tanto quello che è in casa assiste a continue scenate. Il problema sembra più con il figlio maggiore a quanto ho capito il minore si sente a disagio, è di carattere più silenzioso ma non ha escluso il padre a priori come il fratello. Hai ragione non posso escludere sia una iniziativa sua del figlio, però questa persona da quanto capisco non ha il minimo equilibrio e passa dal dire non me ne frega un cazzo di te al dire perdonami resta con me vedrai che cambierò. La verità non esiste e lei avrà riferito la sua verità con chissà quali tinte.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ah grazie del parere, allora sono strana io. Penso che ai figli avrebbe dovuto parlare lui, poi capisco che tanto quello che è in casa assiste a continue scenate. Il problema sembra più con il figlio maggiore a quanto ho capito il minore si sente a disagio, è di carattere più silenzioso ma non ha escluso il padre a priori come il fratello. Hai ragione non posso escludere sia una iniziativa sua del figlio, però questa persona da quanto capisco non ha il minimo equilibrio e passa dal dire non me ne frega un cazzo di te al dire perdonami resta con me vedrai che cambierò. La verità non esiste e lei avrà riferito la sua verità con chissà quali tinte.


Bene da questo mettiamo in archivio che ai figli se un uomo si vuole separare è meglio ne parli prima di parlare con la moglie??? Non so come debba andare in realtà, ma prendendo atto di ciò un padre se vuole mantenere un rapporto con i figli cosa dovrebbe fare???


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Talmente razionale che ti sei messa a urlare all'indirizzo della moglie quando ha fatto qualcosa di largamente prevedibile. Senti, uno una mano te la dà tranquillamente, Ma se la smetti di tirartela e cominci a entrare nell'ottica che tanto speciale non sei, secondo me non fai un soldo di danno.


Hai ragione:up:in pratica come mi tiro fuori dagli impicci?


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spellare no...figurati.
> I figli però sono grandi...che lei abbia condiviso la sua tristezza con loro ci può stare ...ma loro hanno ormai la capacità di comprendere. Non mi vedo lei che dice “dite al papà che se prosegue con la storia non gli parlerete piu ...” ... perché escludi che sia un’iniziativa loro?
> E un momento duro per tutti , immagino...
> La madre non credo abbia messo di mezzo i figli...ha detto loro semplicemente la verità


Ma è sicuramente una iniziativa loro ma indotta. Ci sono dinamiche familiari che un figlio recepisce, ma non sempre vede la realtà del rapporto. Io da figlia sono sempre stata protettiva con mia madre, la vedevo debole, e a 20 anni ancora la vedevo così. Magari sono tarda io percarità ma ci ho messo una vita per capire che non ci fosse l'angelo e l'orco cattivo. E' andata bene così a entrambi, per diversi interessi. Se vedi che due genitori non si amano più e si scannano tu da figlio capisci che per il loro bene è meglio si separino. E non lo vedi come un bene che viene tolto a te. 

Un mio parente, l'avevo anche già scritto, è stato beccato dalla moglie e l'ha buttato fuori casa. I figli si sono tutti rivoltati contro di lui, e per avvicinarli doveva sganciare cash. Per parlare 10 minuti con i suoi figli doveva mettergli in mano denaro contante... e sto uomo nella sua vita si è fatto un c. così, avrà tradito la moglie ma certo non voleva tradire i figli.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bene da questo mettiamo in archivio che ai figli se un uomo si vuole separare è meglio ne parli prima di parlare con la moglie??? Non so come debba andare in realtà, ma prendendo atto di ciò un padre se vuole mantenere un rapporto con i figli cosa dovrebbe fare???


Col tempo si accetta tutto. Lui dice che ha sbagliato a dire di me alla moglie. Non so cosa dovrebbe fare non mi sono mai trovata in queste situazioni. Ripeto io mi conosco e sospetto che molto probabilmente, per come sono adesso, o avrei deciso di tenermelo e stop o gli avrei lasciato 48 ore per fare gli scatoloni, le mezze minestre non farebbero che incancrenirmi. Di certo non mi metterei a fare la guardia al telefono altrui ad oltre 50 anni, a meno che non mi reputassi poco, detesto queste cose e non perché me la tiro :rotfl:


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bene da questo mettiamo in archivio che ai figli se un uomo si vuole separare è meglio ne parli prima di parlare con la moglie??? *Non so come debba andare in realtà*, ma prendendo atto di ciò un padre se vuole mantenere un rapporto con i figli cosa dovrebbe fare???



Non credo ci siano modi giusti o sbagliati in queste situazioni, non quando si è sotto stress, dipende da mille fattori  e se uno , come pare sia successo in questo caso, è travolto da uno tsoumani reagisce e si difende come può.C'è chi scappa, chi surfa sulle  onde, chi si lascia andare e affoga, chi si aggrappa al primo relitto  e chi le prova tutte. ( passa da non me ne frega un cazzo a ti prego non mi lasciare). 
L'ideale sarebbe, certo, concordare come e cosa dire ai figli e quando sono piccoli si DOVREBBE fare indipendentemente da chi lascia , chi subisce.
E' successa esattamente la stessa cosa al mio compagno ma è durato il tempo dello sfogo e lui ha un ottimo rapporto con sua figlia , esattamente come prima.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma è sicuramente una iniziativa loro ma indotta. Ci sono dinamiche familiari che un figlio recepisce, ma non sempre vede la realtà del rapporto. Io da figlia sono sempre stata protettiva con mia madre, la vedevo debole, e a 20 anni ancora la vedevo così. Magari sono tarda io percarità ma ci ho messo una vita per capire che non ci fosse l'angelo e l'orco cattivo. E' andata bene così a entrambi, per diversi interessi. Se vedi che due genitori non si amano più e si scannano tu da figlio capisci che per il loro bene è meglio si separino. E non lo vedi come un bene che viene tolto a te.
> 
> Un mio parente, l'avevo anche già scritto, è stato beccato dalla moglie e l'ha buttato fuori casa. I figli si sono tutti rivoltati contro di lui, e per avvicinarli doveva sganciare cash. Per parlare 10 minuti con i suoi figli doveva mettergli in mano denaro contante... e sto uomo nella sua vita si è fatto un c. così, avrà tradito la moglie ma certo non voleva tradire i figli.


Considerato quel che so del rapporto che ha lui con i figli deve essere doloroso sentirsi certi discorsi, paradossalmente il secondo figlio è più comprensivo, forse perché se la è naturalmente cavata da solo molto prima, Devo tutelare i miei figli prima di tutti non posso esporli, questa situazione che si è creata mi allontana.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Col tempo si accetta tutto. Lui dice che ha sbagliato a dire di me alla moglie. Non so cosa dovrebbe fare non mi sono mai trovata in queste situazioni. Ripeto io mi conosco e sospetto che molto probabilmente, per come sono adesso, o avrei deciso di tenermelo e stop o gli avrei lasciato 48 ore per fare gli scatoloni, le mezze minestre non farebbero che incancrenirmi. Di certo non mi metterei a fare la guardia al telefono altrui ad oltre 50 anni, a meno che non mi reputassi poco, detesto queste cose e non perché me la tiro :rotfl:


Ma lei non è te. Magari lui doveva riflettere su questo conoscendola da una vita... a lei è crollata una realtà, che controlli il telefono ora non serve a niente, si muove alla cazzo in un territorio che non conosce più. E' una donna come te e sta soffrendo, che sia per affetto o questioni economiche il suo agire è suo. Che tu detesti questo non serve a niente ora, è uguale a lei che controlla il telefonino.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ah grazie del parere, allora sono strana io. Penso che ai figli avrebbe dovuto parlare lui, poi capisco che tanto quello che è in casa assiste a continue scenate. Il problema sembra più con il figlio maggiore a quanto ho capito il minore si sente a disagio, è di carattere più silenzioso ma non ha escluso il padre a priori come il fratello. Hai ragione non posso escludere sia una iniziativa sua del figlio, però questa persona da quanto capisco non ha il minimo equilibrio e passa dal dire non me ne frega un cazzo di te al dire perdonami resta con me vedrai che cambierò. La verità non esiste e lei avrà riferito la sua verità con chissà quali tinte.


Ai figli avrebbe dovuto parlare lui ? Perché? L’avra’ fatto poi credo, ma a lei era proibito?  ... Quanto alla tua opinione riguardo alla moglie..non credo tu la conosca ...e credo tu non conosca nemmeno lui , a dire il  vero...


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Considerato quel che so del rapporto che ha lui con i figli deve essere doloroso sentirsi certi discorsi, paradossalmente il secondo figlio è più comprensivo, forse perché se la è naturalmente cavata da solo molto prima, Devo tutelare i miei figli prima di tutti non posso esporli, questa situazione che si è creata mi allontana.


Doloroso? Io non sono genitore ma credo che un figlio che ti si rivolta contro ti uccide.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma lei non è te. Magari lui doveva riflettere su questo conoscendola da una vita... a lei è crollata una realtà, che controlli il telefono ora non serve a niente, si muove alla cazzo in un territorio che non conosce più. E' una donna come te e sta soffrendo, che sia per affetto o questioni economiche il suo agire è suo. Che tu detesti questo non serve a niente ora, è uguale a lei che controlla il telefonino.


Lo dico perché mi dispiace che una persona stia soffrendo, è quello che volevo dire con incancrenirsi, che bisogna sforzasi a volte per non soffrire. Avrei preferito non trovarmi coinvolta te lo giuro. Ora lui mi dice che per il quieto vivere dice che non si stà più sentendo con me ma che comunque lei fa scenate tutti i giorni.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ai figli avrebbe dovuto parlare lui ? Perché? L’avra’ fatto poi credo, ma a lei era proibito?  ... Quanto alla tua opinione riguardo alla moglie..non credo tu la conosca ...e credo tu non conosca nemmeno lui , a dire il  vero...


Si. Entrambi hanno sbagliato a mettermi in mezzo. Tutti sbagliamo siamo umani, io ho sbagliato ad andare con uno che sapevo essere sposato, per come sono fatta io.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lo dico perché mi dispiace che una persona stia soffrendo, è quello che volevo dire con incancrenirsi, che bisogna sforzasi a volte per non soffrire. Avrei preferito non trovarmi coinvolta te lo giuro. Ora lui mi dice che per il quieto vivere dice che non si stà più sentendo con me ma che comunque lei fa scenate tutti i giorni.


Ci credo che non volevi trovarti coinvolta. Specie perchè se così doveva essere poteva allora si parlare della situazione (andando contro la sacra legge in cui un traditore non deve parlare della moglie) e farsi almeno consigliare da te (non avendo altri con cui farlo). 
Ma se avesse avuto il quadro dell'uragano che doveva affrontare si sarebbe cagato sotto e non avrebbe fatto niente.


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Col tempo si accetta tutto. Lui dice che ha sbagliato a dire di me alla moglie. Non so cosa dovrebbe fare non mi sono mai trovata in queste situazioni. *Ripeto io mi conosco e sospetto che molto probabilmente, per come sono adesso, o avrei deciso di tenermelo e stop o gli avrei lasciato 48 ore per fare gli scatoloni, le mezze minestre non farebbero che incancrenirmi*. Di certo non mi metterei a fare la guardia al telefono altrui ad oltre 50 anni, a meno che non mi reputassi poco, detesto queste cose e non perché me la tiro :rotfl:



 Tu sei tu Francisca lei è lei .
Forse non c'entra ma ti racconto di una delle notti più difficili e dolorose della mia vita.
Siamo 3 sorelle e una notte di 2 anni fa è morta nostra madre ; era malata terminale ed eravamo tutte  attorno a lei perchè sapevamo che era in agonia. 
Quando ha esalato l'ultimo respiro io ero impietrita,piangevo si ma non riuscivo  a toccarla, nemmeno a guardarla, però ho chiamato il dottore, l'agenzia funebre e ho organizzato tutto.
La più piccola urlava e piangeva , la abbracciava la accarezzava e ha aiutato gli operatori a vestirla.
L'altra sorella tremava,non piangeva, non riusciva nemmeno a parlare , non è più entrata nella stanza non la voleva  vedere .. salvo.  mettersi sulla  la porta urlando  che non avrebbe permesso a nessuno di portarla via. Ognuna di noi ha avuto una reazione diversa a un evento così doloroso. In base al mio racconto sapresti decidere  chi di noi tre ha avuto la "giusta " reazione? e chi amava di più nostra madre ?


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci credo che non volevi trovarti coinvolta. Specie perchè se così doveva essere poteva allora si parlare della situazione (andando contro la sacra legge in cui un traditore non deve parlare della moglie) e farsi almeno consigliare da te (non avendo altri con cui farlo).
> Ma se avesse avuto il quadro dell'uragano che doveva affrontare si sarebbe cagato sotto e non avrebbe fatto niente.


Penso di essermi trattenuta in questo rapporto e credo che lui prevedesse una reazione del genere, quello che non capisco ancora da dove derivi è il mio sentirmi usata.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ma questa è fuori di testa, cosa c'entrano i figli?????????


come che c'entrano?
sono una famiglia, se uno dei due genitori decide di separarsi direi che e' bene lo sappiano.
Se poi sono adulti mi sembra doveroso e rispettoso per loro.
Poi saranno i figli a decidere se accettare o non accettare l'evento.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sono fuori da un locale che aspetto mia figlia
> Questo il casino di essere separati vivere in una città del nord e tuo ex a Roma...



Io non sono separata ma ai tempi per vari motivi toccava sempre a me farlo!   Pero' preferivo l'alzataccia e l'uscita di notte, max le 2, all'ansia dei  primi  tempi con auto loro.  Che poi pure adesso mica sto tranquilla quando una e' fuori in auto di notte.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Si. Entrambi hanno sbagliato a mettermi in mezzo. Tutti sbagliamo siamo umani, io ho sbagliato ad andare con uno che sapevo essere sposato, per come sono fatta io.


La moglie non ti ha messo in mezzo mi sembra.. ha solo reagito ad una informazione che lui le ha comunicato..
Quando comunichi che te ne vai perché hai hn’altra.... non è mai una cosa buona ...
Per te soprattutto ...anche qualora si evolvesse in una cosa seria ...tu sarai per loro quella che ha portato via il papa alla mamma ... 
lui è stato sincero, ma ha gestito la cosa davvero male ...anche nei tuoi confronti...
Non prendertela con chi sta soffrendo ... non mi sembra sia colpa loro...


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Tu sei tu Francisca lei è lei .
> Forse non c'entra ma ti racconto di una delle notti più difficili e dolorose della mia vita.
> Siamo 3 sorelle e una notte di 2 anni fa è morta nostra madre ; era malata terminale ed eravamo tutte  attorno a lei perchè sapevamo che era in agonia.
> Quando ha esalato l'ultimo respiro io ero impietrita,piangevo si ma non riuscivo  a toccarla, nemmeno a guardarla, però ho chiamato il dottore, l'agenzia funebre e ho organizzato tutto.
> ...


Touché. No, non so rispondere alla tua domanda ma mi rivedo nella terza sorella, e questo è come ero. Mi sono evoluta in non so cosa. Mi stò confrontando con sensi di colpa e so che ha ragione chi ha scritto che non sono così determinante, se è accaduto sarebbe successo comunque il rapporto era già finito prima. Il problema vero è che non capisco che posizione prendere, se non frequentarlo più.......


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Penso di essermi trattenuta in questo rapporto e credo che lui prevedesse una reazione del genere, quello che non capisco ancora da dove derivi è il mio sentirmi usata.


Ti senti usata perché non puoi controllare quello che sta succedendo ....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ah grazie del parere, allora sono strana io. Penso che ai figli avrebbe dovuto parlare lui, poi capisco che tanto quello che è in casa assiste a continue scenate. Il problema sembra più con il figlio maggiore a quanto ho capito il minore si sente a disagio, è di carattere più silenzioso ma non ha escluso il padre a priori come il fratello. Hai ragione non posso escludere sia una iniziativa sua del figlio, però questa persona da quanto capisco non ha il minimo equilibrio e passa dal dire non me ne frega un cazzo di te al dire perdonami resta con me vedrai che cambierò. La verità non esiste e lei avrà riferito la sua verità con chissà quali tinte.


guarda che la reazione della moglie e' abbastanza consueta.
le e' arrivata una doccia fredda ed e' spaventata.
Vero doveva dirlo lui ai figli, visto che e' lui ad avere deciso.

gli hai chiesto come mai non lo ha riferito lui ai figli ?
Non mi dire che non ne ha avuto tempo


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come che c'entrano?
> sono una famiglia, se uno dei due genitori decide di separarsi direi che e' bene lo sappiano.
> Se poi sono adulti mi sembra doveroso e rispettoso per loro.
> Poi saranno i figli a decidere se accettare o non accettare l'evento.


Allora il figlio ha qualche problema se a quasi 30 anni reagisce così, togliamoci gli occhiali rosa e vediamo la realtà, dispiace anche da adulti di una separazione dei genitori ma addirittura non parlare più con uno se continua una relazione mi pare eccessivo certo io sono io.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> guarda che la reazione della moglie e' abbastanza consueta.
> le e' arrivata una doccia fredda ed e' spaventata.
> Vero doveva dirlo lui ai figli, visto che e' lui ad avere deciso.
> 
> ...


No, non glielo ho chiesto perché conosco già la risposta. Il figlio minore ha assistito praticamente a tutto vivendo in casa, lo avrà detto al fratello, risponderebbe che non ne ha avuto il tempo. Ok, grazie, è consueta. Sono io a non essere abituata a questo tipo di situazione. Oppure lui mi ha mentito quando ha detto che la moglie non lo cercava mai (è l'unica cosa che so a questo riguardo).


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La moglie non ti ha messo in mezzo mi sembra.. ha solo reagito ad una informazione che lui le ha comunicato..
> Quando comunichi che te ne vai perché hai hn’altra.... non è mai una cosa buona ...
> Per te soprattutto ...anche qualora si evolvesse in una cosa seria ...tu sarai per loro quella che ha portato via il papa alla mamma ...
> lui è stato sincero, ma ha gestito la cosa davvero male ...anche nei tuoi confronti...
> Non prendertela con chi sta soffrendo ... non mi sembra sia colpa loro...


Non me la prendo con loro anzi me la prendo con lui e non ho più voluto vederlo, capisci? Dice che non riesce a non vedersi etc e che prende un giorno di ferie, cosa faccio?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Allora il figlio ha qualche problema se a quasi 30 anni reagisce così, togliamoci gli occhiali rosa e vediamo la realtà, dispiace anche da adulti di una separazione dei genitori ma addirittura non parlare più con uno se continua una relazione mi pare eccessivo certo io sono io.


Guarda e' piuttosto frequente anche questa prima reazione.

Delle coppie separate perche' uno dei due si e' innamorato di un' altra persone, ne conosco.

E dove vi erano figli con eta' superiore ai 14 anni e oltre la prima reazione e' stata questa.

Poi generalmente tutto torna come prima.

Anche ai figli serve tempo per metabolizzare.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti senti usata perché non puoi controllare quello che sta succedendo ....


dici? questo mi scagionerebbe


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No, non glielo ho chiesto perché conosco già la risposta. Il figlio minore ha assistito praticamente a tutto vivendo in casa, lo avrà detto al fratello, risponderebbe che non ne ha avuto il tempo. Ok, grazie, è consueta. Sono io a non essere abituata a questo tipo di situazione.* Oppure lui mi ha mentito quando ha detto che la moglie non lo cercava mai (è l'unica cosa che so a questo riguardo)*.


 Intendi dire che non facevano più sesso ?
Guarda che non c'entra niente  con la sua reazione .


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No, non glielo ho chiesto perché conosco già la risposta. Il figlio minore ha assistito praticamente a tutto vivendo in casa, lo avrà detto al fratello, risponderebbe che non ne ha avuto il tempo. Ok, grazie, è consueta. Sono io a non essere abituata a questo tipo di situazione. Oppure lui mi ha mentito quando ha detto che la moglie non lo cercava mai (è l'unica cosa che so a questo riguardo).


Non fossilizzarti sulla reazione della moglie e figli, almeno non ora che la bomba e' scoppiata da poco.

Cerca di capire se vuoi che lui entri nella tua vita quotidiana come vorrebbe.
Se hai dei dubbi, prendi tempo


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda e' piuttosto frequente anche questa prima reazione.
> 
> Delle coppie separate perche' uno dei due si e' innamorato di un' altra persone, ne conosco.
> 
> ...


Ma si hai ragione, solo che mi dispiace perché si sarebbe potuto evitare.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non me la prendo con loro anzi me la prendo con lui e non ho più voluto vederlo, capisci? Dice che non riesce a non vedersi etc e che prende un giorno di ferie, cosa faccio?


non te la senti di incontrarlo ?
diglielo.
chiedi tempo, lui ha attuato una decisione ( comunicare a sua moglie l'esistenza di un'altra donna) senza interpellarti prima.
Ha sbagliato e ti ha colto impreparata ad accettare le sue richieste e le reazioni della sua famiglia.
Se ne faccia carico, puo' aspettare che tu ti senta pronta ad affrontarlo.
Pensa a te.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Intendi dire che non facevano più sesso ?
> Guarda che non c'entra niente  con la sua reazione .


Non ha detto che non facevano più sesso ma che non lo cercava mai. Perché dici che non c'entra con la reazione?


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No, non glielo ho chiesto perché conosco già la risposta. Il figlio minore ha assistito praticamente a tutto vivendo in casa, lo avrà detto al fratello, risponderebbe che non ne ha avuto il tempo. Ok, grazie, è consueta. Sono io a non essere abituata a questo tipo di situazione. Oppure lui mi ha mentito quando ha detto che la moglie non lo cercava mai (è l'unica cosa che so a questo riguardo).


Guarda anche a me il mio ex amante aveva detto che la moglie non se filava, ma senza domande basta notare piccole cose. Lui ha ogni cosa perfettamente stirata, come da negozio, con un profumo di ammorbidente che conoscessi lei le chiederei la marca che usa. Se la moglie lava le sue cose secondo te non si incazza se ha l'amante? 
Io non credo lui abbia mentito a te, manco si rendeva conto. Dopo anni di matrimonio si da per scontato le cose che fa l'altro per te, le donne dan per scontato di avere un uomo a cui dire "non va la macchina", "il rubinetto perde", ect. e il resto se lo smazzia lui, e gli uomini dicono di saper far tutto ma non si rendono conto di aver la mamma che gli lava la roba (per modo di dire ovviamente, non è così per tutti è solo per dare l'idea).


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non te la senti di incontrarlo ?
> diglielo.
> chiedi tempo, lui ha attuato una decisione ( comunicare a sua moglie l'esistenza di un'altra donna) senza interpellarti prima.
> Ha sbagliato e ti ha colto impreparata ad accettare le sue richieste e le reazioni della sua famiglia.
> ...


non me la sento


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda anche a me il mio ex amante aveva detto che la moglie non se filava, ma senza domande basta notare piccole cose. Lui ha ogni cosa perfettamente stirata, come da negozio, con un profumo di ammorbidente che conoscessi lei le chiederei la marca che usa. Se la moglie lava le sue cose secondo te non si incazza se ha l'amante?
> Io non credo lui abbia mentito a te, manco si rendeva conto. Dopo anni di matrimonio si da per scontato le cose che fa l'altro per te, le donne dan per scontato di avere un uomo a cui dire "non va la macchina", "il rubinetto perde", ect. e il resto se lo smazzia lui, e gli uomini dicono di saper far tutto ma non si rendono conto di aver la mamma che gli lava la roba (per modo di dire ovviamente, non è così per tutti è solo per dare l'idea).


Non so che tipo di rapporto abbiano perché lui era una eccezione che parlasse della moglie. A me ha detto che da anni non stavano bene.
La moglie penso possa farsi aiutare in casa, secondo me il sesso è fondamentale in tante coppie per legare


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> non me la sento


Francisca, Ora in quella casa si sta consumando un livello di sofferenza che neanche immagini...un po’ne sta arrivando anche a te.... pensavi davvero che sarebbe stato tutti Indolore? 
attenzione , lui non ha detto : sono innamorato di un’altra. Mi spiace! Ma ha risposto alle insistenti domande di lei : ti vedi con un’altra? 
C’e Una grande differenza...
Lei non lo cercava mai, lo dava per scontato ..e anche lui probabilmente ...si chiama abitudine ..ma pensi comunque  che l’altro ci sia.
Poi crolla tutto ...sono insieme da più di trentanni...porca miseria....non si spazza tutto in un secondo


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non so che tipo di rapporto abbiano perché lui era una eccezione che parlasse della moglie. A me ha detto che da anni non stavano bene.
> La moglie penso possa farsi aiutare in casa, secondo me il sesso è fondamentale in tante coppie per legare


Si ho capito. Dicono tutti la stessa cosa. Solo che bisogna vedere quanto lei fosse cosciente che erano una coppia in crisi a livello tale che lui pensava di separarsi... perchè dopo anni di matrimonio di crisi ce ne sono, e si sorpassano, e se lui è sempre stato li ad ogni crisi ad un certo punto non ti aspetti più che se ne vadi. Credi che la tua vita ormai è quella, magari spero che il momento passi. 
Non possiamo sapere esattamente come sia, che ci sia sesso o meno è poco rilevante, sono una coppia di fatto da anni e anni. Anche fosse diventato un matrimonio bianco per lei quello è il suo uomo, è suo marito e tu sei quella che glielo sta rubando, quella che gli ha fatto perdere la testa. Se poi gli ha detto che ti conosce solo da 6 mesi e magari loro prima di sposarsi si son fatti due anni di fidanzamento figurati se non pensa che gli è girato il colpo di matto.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> non me la sento


allora digli che dovra' aspettare


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> non me la sento


Da quanto tempo non vi vedete ?


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non sono separata ma ai tempi per vari motivi toccava sempre a me farlo!   Pero' preferivo l'alzataccia e l'uscita di notte, max le 2, all'ansia dei  primi  tempi con auto loro.  Che poi pure adesso mica sto tranquilla quando una e' fuori in auto di notte.


Quindi non si finisce mai 
Mi Mancano molto gli anni in cui erano piccini 
Davvero.


----------



## Mariben (30 Settembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non so che tipo di rapporto abbiano perché lui era una eccezione che parlasse della moglie. A me ha detto che da anni non stavano bene.
> La moglie penso possa farsi aiutare in casa, secondo me il sesso è fondamentale in tante coppie per legare


Quando D ha detto alla moglie che se ne andava di casa  per venire a stare con me
È scoppiata la bufera ; so poco e quel poco mi è stato raccontato a rate nel tempo.A bocce ferme.
So che lui ha " giustificato" il tradimento anche per la totale mancanza di sesso , da anni. La sua risposta " e che c'entra"?
Lei sospettava da almeno 2 anni che avesse un altra alla sua domanda perché non avesse detto//fatto nulla la sua risposta è stata " perché non credevo te ne saresti mai andato"
Certi matrimoni si basano su equilibri delicati , navigano tranquilli tra percezioni e non detti


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quindi non si finisce mai
> Mi Mancano molto gli anni in cui erano piccini
> Davvero.



Mai mai mai.  Anche a me, non so cosa darei per averle piccole piccole.  


Magari sarai piu'  fortunata ,  si sposera' e sara'  felicemente  tranquilla.

Io ne ho tre, nessuna sposata, ed a turno ed a volte pure in contemporanea, ne ho dovute  gestire di lacrime e drammi.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> navigano tranquilli tra percezioni e non detti


Quelli dove non si scopa davvero spesso si.


----------



## francisca (30 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo non vi vedete ?


una settimana


----------



## Moni (30 Settembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mai mai mai.  Anche a me, non so cosa darei per averle piccole piccole.
> 
> 
> Magari sarai piu'  fortunata ,  si sposera' e sara'  felicemente  tranquilla.
> ...


Che età hanno?
Io alla  mia dico di non sposarsi  o meglio di realizzare prima i suoi sogni di studio professionali fare esperienze ecc
Mia madre cioe la nonna un po' mi guarda storto ma io me ne frego davvero desidero dirle che se la goda senza esagerare ovviamente

X amore si soffre tutte però è toccherà  pure ai miei sigh


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Che età hanno?
> Io alla  mia dico di non sposarsi  o meglio di realizzare prima i suoi sogni di studio professionali fare esperienze ecc
> Mia madre cioe la nonna un po' mi guarda storto ma io me ne frego davvero desidero dirle che se la goda senza esagerare ovviamente
> 
> X amore si soffre tutte però è toccherà  pure ai miei sigh



La piup piccola 28.

Pure io da anni consiglio di non sposarsi, premesso che a nessuna delle 3 e' mai capitata l'occasione, varie storie finite male.

La grande ha perso 15 anni  dietro ad uno egoista e cattivo, un incubo ma finalmente da circa 5 anni se me e' liberata.  

La mezzana che ne ha 30, una storia di salute complicata, varie storie,  ma dubito si sposera'. E nel suo caso invece sarei felice, se trovasse pace. Irrequieta da sempre. 

La piccola lavola all'estero, dove si e' laureata, ottimo lavoro, da poco convive ed e' felice. Finalmente, toccando ferro. 

Per realizzarsi oggi sul lavoro devono andare all'estero. Il che comporta poi che si innamorino quasi semree di un ragazzo  straniero, la vita si complica, perche'  non e' facile tornare in due in Italia e peggio  trovare in quel caso due lavori all'altezza di quelli che lasciano, il lavoro lo troverebbero subito, gli stipendi come all'estero, dura.  Mia figlia infatti da poco ha deciso di comprare  casa all'all'estero, (difficilissimo dov'e') vanno letteralmente a ruba, questione di ore. ed aste al riazo, rendendosi conto del mondo del lavoro italiano, imparagonabile al 'loro'.  Ed e' poco piu'  di un anno che lavora.  Se puoi falle fare ERASMUS, e se e' ancora in tempo il quarto anno di superiori all'estero, soprattutto corsi intensivi di inglese.  Lei per lavoro assume personale laureato, le arrivano spesso ingegneri molto bravi ma con pessimo inglese, dall'Italia, mentre e' importante parlarlo bene al di la' dei termini tecnici..
Una ragazza siciliana ingegnere e molto  preparata nella sua specializzazione, non e' stata assunta per l'inglese, e adesso sta cercando di impararlo bene. Triplicherebbe lo stipendio oltre ai benefit.
Un ragazzo italiano che ha fatto l'ERASMUS con lei, si e' innamorato (piu'  lei di lui) di una ragazza americana e dopo varie vicissitudini e' finito negli USA.   Speriamo duri per lei.  Lui ha un ottimo lavoro ma ce lo vedo poco dov'e' finito.. Conosco entrambi.  E pure la famiglia di lei.
Potrei raccontarne tante di storie di ragazzi ERASMUS.  Altro che e uscire dall'euro ed UE.


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> La piup piccola 28.
> 
> Pure io da anni consiglio di non sposarsi, premesso che a nessuna delle 3 e' mai capitata l'occasione, varie storie finite male.
> 
> ...


Ciao

Vado mercoledì a parlare per il 4 anno via ma non so se sia troppo 12 mesi perche lei pratica uno sport a livello agonistico e non vuole mollare
Lei fa l internazionale molte materie in lingua e l inglese lo parla già discretamente ma anche io sono Dell idea che debbano ahimè andare via....
Il piccolo fa scientifico vedremo 
Ho figli di amici a Londra a Singapore e dubai
A dubai guadagnano davvero molto bene se hai voglia di farti un 4/5anni via e poi dirottare su Londra non certo l Italia
Che peccato però...


----------



## flower7700 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Francisca, ho avuto una storia con un uomo sposato. Se lui lasciava la moglie, e voleva stare da me, avrei accettato senza esitazioni. Non avrei avuto dubbi. 

I tuoi dubbi derivano dal fatto che non sei innamorata, non al punto da volerlo in casa tua. 

Lui dice che ha "sbagliato a dirlo alla moglie" solo perché ha visto la tua reazione, che in casa tua non lo vuoi. Lui da solo non ci sta.

Ti conviene riflettere davvero su cosa vuoi, e se cerchi solo una storia "leggera" chiarire la cosa, perché lui sta cercando una nuova moglie che lo accudisca in tutto e per tutto. Non è escluso che se viene a vivere con te poi cerchi altre storie fuori, o appena passerà un'altra ragazza ti lascerà come sta facendo ora.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Francisca, ho avuto una storia con un uomo sposato. Se lui lasciava la moglie, e voleva stare da me, avrei accettato senza esitazioni. Non avrei avuto dubbi.
> 
> I tuoi dubbi derivano dal fatto che non sei innamorata, non al punto da volerlo in casa tua.
> 
> ...


Probabilmente non è innamorata, ma ben venga non esserlo o non farsi accecare dall'ammorre se serve a non mettersi in casa un uomo con due figli piccoli dopo pochi mesi che lo ha conosciuto
A me preoccuperebbe molto l'opposto


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Francisca, ho avuto una storia con un uomo sposato. Se lui lasciava la moglie, e voleva stare da me, avrei accettato senza esitazioni. Non avrei avuto dubbi.
> 
> I tuoi dubbi derivano dal fatto che non sei innamorata, non al punto da volerlo in casa tua.
> 
> ...


Ma flower permettimi quanti annihai??

Spero x te pochi 
Petche non si può sentire un ragionamento così di panza anche se fosse innamoratissima tutelerebbe i figli prima di imporre una figura in casa così delicata 

E poi un uomo che non sa stare solo che cerchi  subito il nuovo nido l ho già detto mi farebbe cadere le palle ciò già tanti cazzi che desidero un uomo protettivo e sicuro non un frignone che corre da me così in questi termini
Ma non lo farei manco io femminuccia di impormi a casa del mio compagno 

Il mio Attuale di faceva paranoie anche a venire dopo cena con il dolce.... Proprio x la delicatezza della situazione 

A me sembrano scontate ste cose


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Per una volta non sto provocando, Anzi mi interessa veramente capire. Ma voi Veramente misurate la profondità di un sentimento dalla disponibilità autolesionistica a farsi del male da soli?
Molto onestamente Se io fossi nei panni di lui, una che fa discorsi come quelli di  [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION] la cercherei per sfruttarla, non per avere un rapporto alla pari.
Ma ancora andiamo avanti con l'ottica dell'amore che deve essere pari al sacrificio? Cioè davvero, a me sembra una follia fatta è finita Proprio l'impostazione logica che proponete.
Una donna che fosse disposta a prendersi in casa sfasciando i propri affetti presenti uno che se la scopa bene, È una utile idiota, non una socia in un progetto con cui portare avanti discorsi a medio-lungo termine. Chiaro che poi venga sfruttata. Si può dire che sia nata per questo. 
E di certo non lo farebbe per amore, magari per ossessione ansia ho paura di stare sola, ma io l'amore non ce lo vedo
Nel senso, mi spiego meglio per non essere frainteso come al solito: proprio se sei innamorato di qualcuno Secondo me ti poni in un rapporto alla pari. messa così sembra la situazione a specchio di quello che ti cambia una gomma e si aspetta un pompino in cambio 
Che poi  [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION] dia l'impressione di non essere presa un granché è un altro discorso, ma è un'impressione che si riferisce fondamentalmente ai toni e al fatto che tutte le reazioni sono di tipo egocentrico.
Ma a me l'impostazione essere innamorata al punto da caricarsi in casa qualcuno imporlo ai propri figli non convince per un cazzo.


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente non è innamorata, ma ben venga non esserlo o non farsi accecare dall'ammorre se serve a non mettersi in casa un uomo con due figli piccoli dopo pochi mesi che lo ha conosciuto
> A me preoccuperebbe molto l'opposto


Appunto 

Bohhhhh


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per una volta non sto provocando, Anzi mi interessa veramente capire. Ma voi Veramente misurate la profondità di un sentimento dalla disponibilità autolesionistica a farsi del male da soli?
> Molto onestamente Se io fossi nei panni di lui, una che fa discorsi come quelli di  [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION] la cercherei per sfruttarla, non per avere un rapporto alla pari.
> Ma ancora andiamo avanti con l'ottica dell'amore che deve essere pari al sacrificio? Cioè davvero, a me sembra una follia fatta è finita Proprio l'impostazione logica che proponete.
> Una donna che fosse disposta a prendersi in casa sfasciando i propri affetti presenti uno che se la scopa bene, È una utile idiota, non una socia in un progetto con cui portare avanti discorsi a medio-lungo termine. Chiaro che poi venga sfruttata. Si può dire che sia nata per questo.
> ...


Grande!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per una volta non sto provocando, Anzi mi interessa veramente capire. Ma voi Veramente misurate la profondità di un sentimento dalla disponibilità autolesionistica a farsi del male da soli?
> Molto onestamente Se io fossi nei panni di lui, una che fa discorsi come quelli di  @_flower7700_ la cercherei per sfruttarla, non per avere un rapporto alla pari.
> Ma ancora andiamo avanti con l'ottica dell'amore che deve essere pari al sacrificio? Cioè davvero, a me sembra una follia fatta è finita Proprio l'impostazione logica che proponete.
> Una donna che fosse disposta a prendersi in casa sfasciando i propri affetti presenti uno che se la scopa bene, È una utile idiota, non una socia in un progetto con cui portare avanti discorsi a medio-lungo termine. Chiaro che poi venga sfruttata. Si può dire che sia nata per questo.
> ...


sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per una volta non sto provocando, Anzi mi interessa veramente capire. Ma voi Veramente misurate la profondità di un sentimento dalla disponibilità autolesionistica a farsi del male da soli?
> Molto onestamente Se io fossi nei panni di lui, una che fa discorsi come quelli di  @_flower7700_ la cercherei per sfruttarla, non per avere un rapporto alla pari.
> Ma ancora andiamo avanti con l'ottica dell'amore che deve essere pari al sacrificio? Cioè davvero, a me sembra una follia fatta è finita Proprio l'impostazione logica che proponete.
> Una donna che fosse disposta a prendersi in casa sfasciando i propri affetti presenti uno che se la scopa bene, È una utile idiota, non una socia in un progetto con cui portare avanti discorsi a medio-lungo termine. Chiaro che poi venga sfruttata. Si può dire che sia nata per questo.
> ...



Come non  darti triplo verde ?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te


Preoccupata?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Come non  darti triplo verde ?


Tranquilla una scusa si trova sempre


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Caro mio, * ti danno fastidio i termini inglesi*? Borderline prima di essere usato in psicologia ha, come tutte le parole, un significato letterale, quello che gli attribuivo. Tu evidentemente credi di interloquire con una idiota, invece io sono…..:carneval: più intelligente che bella…….


Cara mia, mi danno fastidio le cagate pseudo-scientifiche.
Già una mente brillante dovrebbe, da sé, capire che la psicologia poi tanto scientifica non può essere: non è che se l'ha detto Freud una minchiata diventa scienza. Freud (e Jung) fanno letteratura come chiunque altro: però pretendono, non si sa in base a quali postulati, che la loro letteratura sia scienza.
Varie volte in questo forum si è discusso di questo aspetto. Aspetto reso ancora più comico perché delle volte alcuni forumisti (per lo più del gentil sesso) usano le etichette della psicologia moderna per bollare i loro amichetti: narcisista (termine che non mi sembra affatto inglese) è quello che va per la maggiore; borderline lo segue a ruota.
Adesso tu vuoi farmi credere che hai usato il termine borderline nell'accezione comune? Se vuoi faccio finta di crederci.
Secondo me sei molto (ma molto) più bella che intelligente


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Preoccupata?


No mi sto abituando


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Cara mia, mi danno fastidio le cagate pseudo-scientifiche.
> Già una mente brillante dovrebbe, da sé, capire che la psicologia poi tanto scientifica non può essere: non è che se l'ha detto Freud una minchiata diventa scienza. Freud (e Jung) fanno letteratura come chiunque altro: però pretendono, non si sa in base a quali postulati, che la loro letteratura sia scienza.
> Varie volte in questo forum si è discusso di questo aspetto. Aspetto reso ancora più comico perché delle volte alcuni forumisti (per lo più del gentil sesso) usano le etichette della psicologia moderna per bollare i loro amichetti: narcisista (termine che non mi sembra affatto inglese) è quello che va per la maggiore; borderline lo segue a ruota.
> Adesso tu vuoi farmi credere che hai usato il termine borderline nell'accezione comune? Se vuoi faccio finta di crederci.
> Secondo me sei molto (ma molto) più bella che intelligente


Credici 
Sia al fatto che lo ho usato il termine per il suo significato letterale e non come etichetta ex piscologia, sia che pur essendo parecchio bella l'età ha inciso di più sull'aspetto che sulla mente, per ora.  Sei tu che mi hai etichettata in base alla tua esperienza su questo forum............................................................:rotfl:


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per una volta non sto provocando, Anzi mi interessa veramente capire. Ma voi Veramente misurate la profondità di un sentimento dalla disponibilità autolesionistica a farsi del male da soli?
> Molto onestamente Se io fossi nei panni di lui, una che fa discorsi come quelli di  @_flower7700_ la cercherei per sfruttarla, non per avere un rapporto alla pari.
> Ma ancora andiamo avanti con l'ottica dell'amore che deve essere pari al sacrificio? Cioè davvero, a me sembra una follia fatta è finita Proprio l'impostazione logica che proponete.
> Una donna che fosse disposta a prendersi in casa sfasciando i propri affetti presenti uno che se la scopa bene, È una utile idiota, non una socia in un progetto con cui portare avanti discorsi a medio-lungo termine. Chiaro che poi venga sfruttata. Si può dire che sia nata per questo.
> ...


La penso come te e ho maturato questa convinzione con le esperienze in cui ho sbagliato per mancanza di lucidità, per cui serve una dose di distanza/freddezza o come si vuole chiamare, forse incompatibile con la condizione in cui ti getta l'innamoramento, può essere quello che stà capitando a lui. Mi dispiace che si sia scatenata la sofferenza.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> La penso come te e ho maturato questa convinzione con le esperienze in cui ho sbagliato per mancanza di lucidità, per cui serve una dose di distanza/freddezza o come si vuole chiamare, forse incompatibile con la condizione in cui ti getta l'innamorato, può essere quello che stà capitando a lui. Mi dispiace che si sia scatenata la sofferenza.


Straquoto


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi tutta questa 'vicinanza' di lui mi fa sentire angosciata, non capisce che non riesco a prendere giorni di ferie per vederci tra due giorni perché ho troppo impegni relativi al lavoro e ai figli. Lui è abituato forse ad avere una persona in casa che ha sempre avuto molto tempo libero mentre io non ho un attimo di respiro ne al lavoro ne con i figli che hanno iniziato entrambi una nuova scuola e hanno anche le attività extra pomeridiane a cui li devo accompagnare. Lui non vede ostacoli, allora che retribuisca un tuttofare se non capisce che sono single con due figli e lavoro a tempo pieno, scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ragazzi tutta questa 'vicinanza' di lui mi fa sentire angosciata, non capisce che non riesco a prendere giorni di ferie per vederci tra due giorni perché ho troppo impegni relativi al lavoro e ai figli. Lui è abituato forse ad avere una persona in casa che ha sempre avuto molto tempo libero mentre io non ho un attimo di respiro ne al lavoro ne con i figli che hanno iniziato entrambi una nuova scuola e hanno anche le attività extra pomeridiane a cui li devo accompagnare. Lui non vede ostacoli, allora che retribuisca un tuttofare se non capisce che sono single con due figli e lavoro a tempo pieno.


Lui ragiona da 15 enne che in preda all'amore fa cazzate
Tu no
pensa se vuoi un uomo vicino che agisce in base alle farfalle nello stomaco e soprattutto che non capisce che i tuoi figli arriveranno sempre prima di lui


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui ragiona da 15 enne che in preda all'amore fa cazzate
> Tu no
> pensa se vuoi un uomo vicino che agisce in base alle farfalle nello stomaco e soprattutto che non capisce che i tuoi figli arriveranno sempre prima di lui


Come faccio a spiegargli tutto questo? Lui non riesce a sentirlo anche se ha due figli e parecchi anni perché stà affogando nelle emozioni, sembra davvero un quindicenne e questo mi infonde paura non fiducia. Non vede neppure i miei difetti per lui sono fantastica, eccezionale, stupenda, mentre sono solo me stessa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Credici
> ............................................................:rotfl:


Sembri pacman


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sembri pacman


Chi è? Non lo conosco, forse gli somiglio e basta, sono solo me stessa e non facilissimo, non ho le energie per identità parallele ulteriori rispetto a quelle che ho dentro. Ciao Tesoro


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Chi è? Non lo conosco, forse gli somiglio e basta, sono solo me stessa e non facilissimo, non ho le energie per identità parallele ulteriori rispetto a quelle che ho dentro. Ciao Tesoro


Pacman era un banale videogioco

mangiava i puntini, come la faccina che hai messo tu 
PS: non chiamarmi tesoro in pubblico altrimenti scoprono la tresca


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Come faccio a spiegargli tutto questo? Lui non riesce a sentirlo anche se ha due figli e parecchi anni perché stà affogando nelle emozioni, sembra davvero un quindicenne e questo mi infonde paura non fiducia. Non vede neppure i miei difetti per lui sono fantastica, eccezionale, stupenda, mentre sono solo me stessa.


Non penso che si possa spiegare
Io lo trovo inaffidabile

Non per sminuire te ma credo che in questo momento non sia lucido. Ha bisogno di vederti così perchè l'idea di restare a piedi lo spaventa. Ripeto: lo vuoi un uomo che non è in grado di stare da solo e che molla due figli per una donna che conosce da poco?


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

:sonar:





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Pacman era un banale videogioco
> 
> mangiava i puntini, come la faccina che hai messo tu
> PS: non chiamarmi tesoro in pubblico altrimenti scoprono la tresca


Amore allora il videogioco lo ricordavo,,,,,,,,,credevo (guardando oltre) che fosse un altro utente del forum, ma tranquillo che amo solo TE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, e che vuoi che mi freghi se ci scoprono,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> :sonar:
> 
> Amore allora il videogioco lo ricordavo,,,,,,,,,credevo (guardando oltre) che fosse un altro utente del forum, ma tranquillo che amo solo TE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, e che vuoi che mi freghi se ci scoprono,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


tesoro mio :dracula:


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non penso che si possa spiegare
> Io lo trovo inaffidabile
> 
> Non per sminuire te ma credo che in questo momento non sia lucido. Ha bisogno di vederti così perchè l'idea di restare a piedi lo spaventa. Ripeto: lo vuoi un uomo che non è in grado di stare da solo e che molla due figli per una donna che conosce da poco?


Non riesco a capire se sia inaffidabile o ha solo perso la testa completamente perché pare che in famiglia sia stato affidabilissimo. I figli sono adulti, sono io che ho figli più piccoli ma sono single. DEvo fare chiarezza, ne sento l'esigenza


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire *se sia inaffidabile o ha solo perso la testa *completamente perché pare che in famiglia sia stato affidabilissimo. I figli sono adulti, sono io che ho figli più piccoli ma sono single. DEvo fare chiarezza, ne sento l'esigenza


cosa cambia? Se perdi la testa sei inaffidabile


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> tesoro mio :dracula:


Che bello che sei,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ti adoro,,,,,,,,,,,,,,un altro che ha capito tutto,,,,,,, di me e mi ammmmmmmma,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ti prego non lasciarmi mai altrimenti divento borderlineeeeeee,,,,,,,,,


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> cosa cambia? Se perdi la testa sei inaffidabile


Scusa ma non ho capito


----------



## flower7700 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma flower permettimi quanti annihai??
> 
> Spero x te pochi
> Petche non si può sentire un ragionamento così di panza anche se fosse innamoratissima tutelerebbe i figli prima di imporre una figura in casa così delicata
> ...


Io ero innamorata e se lui me lo proponeva accettavo. L'età non c'entra. Comunque non mi è successo dunque parlo per ipotesi. 

Probabilmente in questo contesto lui è innamorato, o perlomeno infatuato, mentre lei no. Lei ragiona lucidamente e proprio per questo credo non sia innamorata. L'amore toglie lucidità, capacità di ragionare, fa rimbambire. Specie dopo soli 5 mesi dovrebbe essere ancora molto presa dal nuovo amore.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Che bello che sei,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ti adoro,,,,,,,,,,,,,,un altro che ha capito tutto,,,,,,, di me e mi ammmmmmmma,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ti prego non lasciarmi mai altrimenti divento *borderlineeeeeee*,,,,,,,,,


Pure tu nei bordelli? Io compro, tu vendi? :rotfl:


----------



## flower7700 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molto onestamente Se io fossi nei panni di lui, una che fa discorsi come quelli di  @_flower7700_ la cercherei per sfruttarla, non per avere un rapporto alla pari.


Non è successo ma se capitava non mi sarei fatta sfruttare, sarebbe stato un rapporto normale di coppia. Intendevo che io, che provavo sentimenti, non avrei avuto dubbi ad accettare la sua presenza in casa mia.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito


Hai detto che non capisci se è inaffidabile o se ha perso la testa
Se perdi la testa e non hai 15 anni diventi inaffidabile



flower7700 ha detto:


> Io ero innamorata e se lui me lo proponeva accettavo. L'età non c'entra. Comunque non mi è successo dunque parlo per ipotesi.
> 
> Probabilmente in questo contesto lui è innamorato, o perlomeno infatuato, mentre lei no. Lei ragiona lucidamente e proprio per questo credo non sia innamorata. *L'amore toglie lucidità, capacità di ragionare, fa rimbambire*. Specie dopo soli 5 mesi dovrebbe essere ancora molto presa dal nuovo amore.


Quella è l'infatuazione o l'innamoramento. E direi che è una pessima consigliera
l'amore ti fa agire come è meglio per te e soprattutto per l'altro



flower7700 ha detto:


> Non è successo ma se capitava non mi sarei fatta sfruttare, sarebbe stato un rapporto normale di coppia. Intendevo che io, che provavo sentimenti, non avrei avuto dubbi ad accettare la sua presenza in casa mia.


Non hai figli. Oddio io non credo che dopo pochi mesi avrei accettato anche senza figli
Prima avrei voluto vivere un rapporto vero nella vita reale.


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Come faccio a spiegargli tutto questo? Lui non riesce a sentirlo anche se ha due figli e parecchi anni perché stà affogando nelle emozioni, sembra davvero un quindicenne e questo mi infonde paura non fiducia. Non vede neppure i miei difetti per lui sono fantastica, eccezionale, stupenda, mentre sono solo me stessa.



 Scusa cara ma tu, secondo me, non devi spiegargli proprio nulla. Mica sei sua madre che lo devi educare eh ?
Tu gli devi  SEMPLICEMENTE comunicare la tua decisione "IO NON VOGLIO convivere con te, NON ora, NON senza prima esserci conosciuti meglio, NON prima che i miei figli ti abbiano conosciuto e accettato". Se ti va argomenta pure ma senza spostare di una virgola la tua decisione che , a quanto pare, hai preso.
Quando e se sarà in grado di camminare dritto potrà camminare al tuo fianco. Ora come ora non farebbe che appesantire il tuo passo. 
Ho chiesto a D: ed è d'accordo con me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
( Naturalmente scherzo )


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Pure tu nei bordelli? Io compro, tu vendi? :rotfl:


I bordelli sono una istituzione superata,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,non lo sapevi?


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Scusa cara ma tu, secondo me, non devi spiegargli proprio nulla. Mica sei sua madre che lo devi educare eh ?
> Tu gli devi  SEMPLICEMENTE comunicare la tua decisione "IO NON VOGLIO convivere con te, NON ora, NON senza prima esserci conosciuti meglio, NON prima che i miei figli ti abbiano conosciuto e accettato". Se ti va argomenta pure ma senza spostare di una virgola la tua decisione che , a quanto pare, hai preso.
> Quando e se sarà in grado di camminare dritto potrà camminare al tuo fianco. Ora come ora non farebbe che appesantire il tuo passo.
> Ho chiesto a D: ed è d'accordo con me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ( Naturalmente scherzo )


:rotfl:uffa povero D,,,,,,,,,e povera me hai ragione glielo ho già detto e stò lottando coi miei sensi di colpa ma non è che io debba sempre soccorrere, cerco per i figli e genitori etc. non me la sento anzi avrei  bisogno di cure.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No mi sto abituando


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> La penso come te e ho maturato questa convinzione con le esperienze in cui ho sbagliato per mancanza di lucidità, per cui serve una dose di distanza/freddezza o come si vuole chiamare, forse incompatibile con la condizione in cui ti getta l'innamoramento, può essere quello che stà capitando a lui. Mi dispiace che si sia scatenata la sofferenza.


La sofferenza non si è scatenata, l'ha provocata lui. Fintanto che blocchi qualunque tuo coinvolgimento nel nesso eziologico tra il suo comportamento incauto e la sofferenza della tua famiglia per me sei sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Come faccio a spiegargli tutto questo? Lui non riesce a sentirlo anche se ha due figli e parecchi anni perché stà affogando nelle emozioni, sembra davvero un quindicenne e questo mi infonde paura non fiducia. Non vede neppure i miei difetti per lui sono fantastica, eccezionale, stupenda, mentre sono solo me stessa.


Per gradi.


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai detto che non capisci se è inaffidabile o se ha perso la testa
> Se perdi la testa e non hai 15 anni diventi inaffidabile
> 
> 
> ...


Non riesco a vedere ben chiaro in me stessa, questa inaffidabilità mi destabilizza perché contrasta con tutto il resto in lui che sembrerebbe una persona in teoria affidabile, in teoria. E quindi che io non sia innamorata è un bene alla fine, altrimenti non ragionerei.


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per gradi.


E come può arrivare a chiedermi di convivere dopo così poco tempo,,,,conoscere figli  è capitato anche a me di innamorarmi ma dopo 5 mesi non mi è venuto neppure in mente di coinvolgere i figli, per spiegare per gradi ci vuole tempo, al contrario lui dice tutto alla moglie, manca poco cognome  e indirizzo


----------



## francisca (1 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La sofferenza non si è scatenata, l'ha provocata lui. Fintanto che blocchi qualunque tuo coinvolgimento nel nesso eziologico tra il suo comportamento incauto e la sofferenza della tua famiglia per me sei sulla strada giusta.


intendi la sua famiglia forse, perché la mia non è coinvolta per fortuna


----------



## Moni (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non riesco a vedere ben chiaro in me stessa, questa inaffidabilità mi destabilizza perché contrasta con tutto il resto in lui che sembrerebbe una persona in teoria affidabile, in teoria. E quindi che io non sia innamorata è un bene alla fine, altrimenti non ragionerei.


A me uno così te l ho detto mi destabilizzetebbe mi darebbe scappare lontano mi sentirei soffocare 

Se ho capito bene stai messa come me lavoro figli con i loro impegni pretese i nonni qui sono inesistenti a parte mia mamma che però tende a godersi la vita e fa molto bene.... 
Io corro e ho bisogno di serenità uno così mi parrebbe ennesima zavorra da trainare e no no anche no
Io sarò stronza ma ne ho fin sopra i capelli di casini 

Ma poi dopo 5 mesi??? 
Io ho aspettato due anni buoni e ancira adesso non viviamo insieme ne capiterà finché abbiamo figli x casa e ti dirò ottimo compromesso. Ci sono serate in cui mi manca terribilmente ma meglio cosi x noi ma in primis x i ragazzi
E una figura presente senza atteggiarsi a padre 
Un affetto in più senza esagerazione tante che i miei lo cercano ma manteniamo il ns equilibrio messo in piedi a fatica dopo la separazione


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> E come può arrivare a chiedermi di convivere dopo così poco tempo,,,,conoscere figli  è capitato anche a me di innamorarmi ma dopo 5 mesi non mi è venuto neppure in mente di coinvolgere i figli, per spiegare per gradi ci vuole tempo, al contrario lui dice tutto alla moglie, manca poco cognome  e indirizzo


 Francisca tesoro !!!
Quello che chiede lui riguarda solo lui ; metti dei paletti invalicabili e aspettalo al varco .
Se rispetta te e il tuo " volere " allora ( forse ) è l'uomo per te. Altrimenti .... pazienza .
" chi sei ? dove vai ? Un fiorino !!!"


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> intendi la sua famiglia forse, perché la mia non è coinvolta per fortuna


La tua non sarebbe coinvolta comunque. Ti sei single. Sei la parte forte del rapporto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> I bordelli sono una istituzione superata,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,non lo sapevi?


Io sono demodè, vintage, anacronistico, passatista, nostalgico...fai un po' tu...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma poi dopo 5 mesi???


In questi cinque mesi, il giovanotto in questione, deve aver ricevuto dei pompini che neanche immaginava esistessero.
Adesso ne reclama uno fisso al giorno.
E lo vuole comodo comodo


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In questi cinque mesi, il giovanotto in questione, deve aver ricevuto dei pompini che neanche immaginava esistessero.
> Adesso ne reclama uno fisso al giorno.
> E lo vuole comodo comodo


Metafora azzeccatiasima


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Metafora azzeccatiasima


Appunto, come fa uno così a non farti venire voglia di prendertelo in casa? A me fa tenerezza :rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (2 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Metafora azzeccatiasima


non sono sicuro fosse una metafora


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non sono sicuro fosse una metafora


Assolutamente no! 
La nostra [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION] deve essere una irrumatrice di altissimo livello e lui deve avere la netta sensazione di poter raggiungere una posizione di quiete solo avendola a disposizione nel suo letto.


----------



## francisca (2 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io sono demodè, vintage, anacronistico, passatista, nostalgico...fai un po' tu...


ehmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:condom:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Vintag,,,,,,, assolutamente vintage,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, vav


----------



## francisca (2 Ottobre 2018)

Ciao ho accettato di vederlo vorrei spiegare quello che provo,  non ci capisco nulla forse sono solo miserevolmente bisognosa di attenzioni. Eppure non credo che neppure questo sia vero, in lui c'è qualcosa che mi piace e allo stesso tempo mi sento proprio soffocare come da una presenza troppo ingombrante. Va bene che non sono innamorata, d'altronde non è una condizione che razionalmente rimpiango e non sono certa neanche di questo


----------



## francisca (2 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Metafora azzeccatiasima


Metafora di cosa?


----------



## francisca (2 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto, come fa uno così a non farti venire voglia di prendertelo in casa? A me fa tenerezza :rotfl:


ah ecco mi sa che ho capito, non ho voglia di parlare con un lui al telefono adesso e sono sicura che comincerà a tempestarmi di messaggi e non capisco di nuovo se è lui o è la sua condizione o se comunque il succo è il medesimo, non la tre per favore perchè mi si prosciugano definitivamente le ovaie


----------



## Farabrutto (2 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao ho accettato di vederlo vorrei spiegare quello che provo,  non ci capisco nulla forse sono solo miserevolmente bisognosa di attenzioni. Eppure non credo che neppure questo sia vero, in lui c'è qualcosa che mi piace e allo stesso tempo mi sento proprio soffocare come da una presenza troppo ingombrante. Va bene che non sono innamorata, d'altronde non è una condizione che razionalmente rimpiango e non sono certa neanche di questo


Se è solo bene quello che gli vuoi... Ci sta certo. Non sei costretta a ricambiare con la stessa intensità. Ed è ovvio che la convivenza immediata nemmeno la prenderei in considerazione. Anzi a questo punto forse perderà capra e cavoli.
Non sentirti in colpa del suo stato. Non ha saputo gestirla. 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (2 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Se è solo bene quello che gli vuoi... Ci sta certo. Non sei costretta a ricambiare con la stessa intensità. Ed è ovvio che la convivenza immediata nemmeno la prenderei in considerazione. Anzi a questo punto forse perderà capra e cavoli.
> Non sentirti in colpa del suo stato. Non ha saputo gestirla.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie si mi è solo tornata in mente l'ultima volta che mi sono innamorata io, non ero così tranne che in brevissimi momenti in alcuni anni, ore in tutto, questo atteggiamento e la situazioni con la moglie mi mettono ansia e sensi di colpa per questa ansia.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ah ecco mi sa che ho capito, non ho voglia di parlare con un lui al telefono adesso e sono sicura che comincerà a tempestarmi di messaggi e non capisco di nuovo se è lui o è la sua condizione o se comunque il succo è il medesimo, non la tre per favore perchè mi si prosciugano definitivamente le ovaie


Vabbè ma dove sta il problema? Lo incontri, gli dici: che on è un problema investire, ma che non vuoi creare una storia con gli stessi termini e modalità di quella che aveva con sua moglie perché le persone possono anche essere diverse, ma se recitano lo stesso copione si trasformano negli stessi personaggi. È un film già visto, ed è già finito male.
Sta frase la uso con le tipe da vent'anni e ha sempre funzionato alla grandissima.


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè ma dove sta il problema? Lo incontri, gli dici: che on è un problema investire, ma che non vuoi creare una storia con gli stessi termini e modalità di quella che aveva con sua moglie perché le persone possono anche essere diverse, ma se recitano lo stesso copione si trasformano negli stessi personaggi. È un film già visto, ed è già finito male.
> Sta frase la uso con le tipe da vent'anni e ha sempre funzionato alla grandissima.


Alt, mi spieghi meglio, oggi appena dopo pranzo lo incontro, e gli dico che non voglio una storia come quella con sua moglie? Obiettivamente che ne so io della storia con sua moglie? Anche vero che devo fare i miei interessi per una volta. Tu intuisco che mi puoi dare un consiglio pratico ma non ho capito bene il senso delle tue frasi spero tu possa intervenire e anche altri con suggerimenti pratici prima che lo veda grazie


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Alt, mi spieghi meglio, oggi appena dopo pranzo lo incontro, e gli dico che non voglio una storia come quella con sua moglie? Obiettivamente che ne so io della storia con sua moglie? Anche vero che devo fare i miei interessi per una volta. Tu intuisco che mi puoi dare un consiglio pratico ma non ho capito bene il senso delle tue frasi spero tu possa intervenire e anche altri con suggerimenti pratici prima che lo veda grazie


Credo che lui intende dire di comunicare al tuo amante di non voler ( per ora ?) una storia “ da vicino”, che escludi convivenza/matrimonio e che desideri una storia a distanza perché pensi che la routine logori il rapporto.


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Credo che lui intende dire di comunicare al tuo amante di non voler ( per ora ?) una storia “ da vicino”, che escludi convivenza/matrimonio e che desideri una storia a distanza perché pensi che la routine logori il rapporto.


La routine logora è giusto, non so se addurre questo motivo dato che ce ne sono molti altri più evidenti come la presenza dei miei figli, con la moglie lui è stato logorato dalla noi?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Ottobre 2018)

Beh, gli dici che sei pronta a fare la fidanzata ma non la convivente.
Fossi nel tuo ex marito farei il pazzo se sapessi  che c'è uno sconosciuto in casa accanto ai miei figli.
O lo vuoi mollare tout court?
Secondo me lui se ne frega e già pensa al pompino post-pasto :rotfl:


----------



## Maestrale1 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, gli dici che sei pronta a fare la fidanzata ma non la convivente.
> Fossi nel tuo ex marito farei il pazzo se sapessi  che c'è uno sconosciuto in casa accanto ai miei figli.
> O lo vuoi mollare tout court?
> Secondo me lui se ne frega e già pensa al pompino post-pasto :rotfl:


A proposito di marito ... ragionando a voce alta e da profano in materia : visto che, in caso di divorzio, i figli devono vivere nella casa familiare per avere meno cambiamenti e traumi possibili .... L avere per casa uno sconosciuto, che mangia con i figli , che guarda la TV con i figli , che dorme nel lettone di papà con mamma non è un trauma ? Si può portare questa cosa opposizione per avere L affidamento ? Ripeto sono assolutamente digiuno di queste cose ...


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui ragiona da 15 enne che in preda all'amore fa cazzate
> Tu no
> pensa se vuoi un uomo vicino che agisce in base alle farfalle nello stomaco e soprattutto che non capisce che i tuoi figli arriveranno sempre prima di lui


Peggio.
È una combo di farfalle nello stomaco e nelle mutande.
Per un uomo in crisi di mezz’età è il colpo di grazia al neurone


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> A proposito di marito ... ragionando a voce alta e da profano in materia : visto che, in caso di divorzio, i figli devono vivere nella casa familiare per avere meno cambiamenti e traumi possibili .... L avere per casa uno sconosciuto, che mangia con i figli , che guarda la TV con i figli , che dorme nel lettone di papà con mamma non è un trauma ? Si può portare questa cosa opposizione per avere L affidamento ? Ripeto sono assolutamente digiuno di queste cose ...


mi sa che l'amante di [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION], si vuole infilare in casa per non comprarsene una sua.
A me la storia che si faccia convivere i figli con un estraneo piace sempre poco.
Certo rifarsi una vita, ma prima conoscersi bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Alt, mi spieghi meglio, oggi appena dopo pranzo lo incontro, e gli dico che non voglio una storia come quella con sua moglie? Obiettivamente che ne so io della storia con sua moglie? Anche vero che devo fare i miei interessi per una volta. Tu intuisco che mi puoi dare un consiglio pratico ma non ho capito bene il senso delle tue frasi spero tu possa intervenire e anche altri con suggerimenti pratici prima che lo veda grazie


Disclaimer: magari mi sbaglio, quello che leggerai di seguito è quello che io farei al posto tuo. Sono consigli dati da una figurina su un forum. Sulla base delle informazioni che ho, per cui NON PRENDERLE COME ORO COLATO.

Allora, prendila come una partita a scacchi: lo scopo è mandarlo via contento e coglionato come se gli avessi detto di sì, salvaguardando i tuoi spazi.
Lascia perdere l'onestà dei sentimenti e manipola a mani basse. Sto coglione si è sempre lamentato della moglie al punto da lasciarla? Gli ha fatto la guerra in casa? Allora fai la femmina dolcemente complicata (eufemismo più paraculo della storia) e gli dici che i sentimenti ci sono, le prospettive ci sono, ma hai paura che il vostro rapporto che è nato in mezzo a fuoco & fiamme diventi una minestra riscaldata come quella da cui lui è scappato.
Tradotto che gli attori sono diversi ma che se mettete in scena le stesse dinamiche poi esce fuori lo stesso film e fra sei mesi e vi lasciate dopo aver sfasciato due famiglie. (il paragone col film funziona quasi sempre).
LA COSA FONDAMENTALE È CHE GLI METTI LE COSE IN PROSPETTIVA. RICORDATI CHE SIAMO MASCHI, SENZA UN OBIETTIVO NON CAPIAMO. E NON SIAMO MULTITASKING E NON USARE MILLE PAROLE. RIPETI 10 VOLTE LO STESSO CONCETTO.
Sventolagli l'obiettivo di un possibile accollo suo da parte tua, che poi è quello che lui vuole, ma subordina la cosa a una serie di condizioni.
Digli per dritto che i figli vengono prima perché mamma orsa rimane mamma orsa e non ci stanno santi, per cui si sistemasse tranquillamente con un affitto a breve termine (tanto non c'è niente di più definitivo del provvisorio come dice uno che conosco con due palle così), e poi vi studiate insieme un percorso razionale per puntare alla convivenza.
Così recuperi tempo, minimizzi l'ansia, e ottieni pure di vederlo fuori casa come si muove.
NON SERVE CHE GLI RIFILI DOCCE FREDDE GRATIS AL SOLO SCOPO DI ESSERE COERENTE CON TE STESSA. Punta all’obiettivo e sbattitene il cazzo di avere ragione.
Cerca il contatto fisico e sii affettuosa. Che comunque quello sbattuto fuori casa sarà spaesato anziché no. E comunque uno che puntava a piantartisi dentro casa se non lo sciogli un po' la prima cosa che farà sarà cercare di scaricare su di te il peso di tutte le solitudini e le rosicate che ha subito.
Ogni volta che prova a parlarti della moglie fallo stare zitto dicendogli che adesso ci sei tu e che lo aiuterai a voltare pagina. Tanto non gli serve un aiuto materiale, gli serve di capire che tu ci sei.
Poi in che veste la gestiamo.
Ho editato, fammi sapere come te si pone.
Dimenticavo: Se ti dice che vuole “lasciarti” e tornare a casa, non farne un dramma, tra un mese ti ricerca come prima.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Ho scritto di corsa dettando al cellulare, poi modifico.
Editato.


----------



## Moni (3 Ottobre 2018)

Digli semplicemente quello che pensi
Che una convivenza attualmente sarebbe follia 
Che c'è bisogno di tempo x conoscersi x valutate e x non stravolgere equilibri così delicati

Ripeto a me pare follia dovrersi giustificare non doveva passargli manco nell anticamera del cervello a lui anzi dovrebbe state solo e riflettere

Ripeto io da uno così scapperei perché proprio mi ammazzerebbe qualsiasi interesse
Ma poi... 5 mesi ma di che parliamo del nulla


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Digli semplicemente quello che pensi
> Che una convivenza attualmente sarebbe follia
> Che c'è bisogno di tempo x conoscersi x valutate e x non stravolgere equilibri così delicati
> 
> ...


è proprio perchè tu scapperesti. Lei non ha nacora deciso.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> A proposito di marito ... ragionando a voce alta e da profano in materia : visto che, in caso di divorzio, i figli devono vivere nella casa familiare per avere meno cambiamenti e traumi possibili .... L avere per casa uno sconosciuto, che mangia con i figli , che guarda la TV con i figli , che dorme nel lettone di papà con mamma non è un trauma ? Si può portare questa cosa opposizione per avere L affidamento ? Ripeto sono assolutamente digiuno di queste cose ...


Penso proprio di no.
Se non ricordo male, potresti perdere il diritto all'assegnazione della casa, se l'ex marito versa in difficoltà abitative.
Ma se la separazione è ormai un fatto assodato, se l'ex marito si è fatto bene o male la sua vita, nulla vieta di portare in casa un nuovo compagno.
Resta una scelta delicata: sinceramente io non avrei la minima voglia di andare a fare il papà di due bambini non miei perché lei fa bene i pompini.
Il mio dubbio è che lui abbia gettato tutto all'aria perché lei gli ha fatto intendere che poteva andare da loro.
Questo sarebbe gravissimo.
Altrimenti la richiesta è solo fantasia sua: gli piaccia o meno, deve trovarsi un appartamento in affitto.
Se non se lo può permettere, pazienza: se non valuti prima la fattibilità finanziaria di certe scelte sei solo un coglione.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> A proposito di marito ... ragionando a voce alta e da profano in materia : visto che, in caso di divorzio, i figli devono vivere nella casa familiare per avere meno cambiamenti e traumi possibili .... L avere per casa uno sconosciuto, che mangia con i figli , che guarda la TV con i figli , che dorme nel lettone di papà con mamma non è un trauma ? Si può portare questa cosa opposizione per avere L affidamento ? Ripeto sono assolutamente digiuno di queste cose ...


Se sono minori valuta caso per caso il giudice tutelare. E a livello probatorio è un casino. Considera che ho avuto mariti incazzati neri che volevano i figli a tutti i costi che hanno messo l'investigatore Per dimostrare le frequentazioni della madre e se la sono presa clamorosamente in tasca anche in caso di signore piuttosto allegre, e situazioni in cui un solo convivente stabile è bastato per spostare l'ago della bilancia. Considera che il divorzio mette fine al matrimonio, mentre la genitorialità e quindi l'affidamento dei figli viaggia su binari completamente diversi.


----------



## Rosarose (3 Ottobre 2018)

Io punterei tutto sui figli, per spiegargli che non puoi prenderlo a casa tua.
Digli che è una fase molto delicata che, non puoi imporre un uomo sconosciuto ai tuoi figli, che devi salvagurdare l'equilibrio dei tuoi figli e della tua famiglia, già provata da una separazione, che decisioni del genere si ponderano per bene e dopo molto tempo che ci si conosce e frequenta alla luce del sole.
Digli che gli starai accanto ma da fidanzata...Non da convivente che ci sarai per lui, lo sosterrai, consiglierai, ecc ecc ma ogni uno a casa propria!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Moni (3 Ottobre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io punterei tutto sui figli, per spiegargli che non puoi prenderlo a casa tua.
> Digli che è una fase molto delicata che, non puoi imporre un uomo sconosciuto ai tuoi figli, che devi salvagurdare l'equilibrio dei tuoi figli e della tua famiglia, già provata da una separazione, che decisioni del genere si ponderano per bene e dopo molto tempo che ci si conosce e frequenta alla luce del sole.
> Digli che gli starai accanto ma da fidanzata...Non da convivente che ci sarai per lui, lo sosterrai, consiglierai, ecc ecc ma ogni uno a casa propria!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma a voi non sembra pazzesco doverlo spiegate ad un uomo. Maturo padre di famiglia che ha una relazione da soli 5 mesi e che si sta separando!!!

Ma solo io ci vedo una totale immaturità in questo soggetto?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma a voi non sembra pazzesco doverlo spiegate ad un uomo. Maturo padre di famiglia che ha una relazione da soli 5 mesi e che si sta separando!!!
> 
> Ma solo io ci vedo una totale immaturità in questo soggetto?


Esattamente l'approccio sbagliato. Ti interessa dare una mano o esprimere un. giudizio di valore su gente che non conosci? Lei ancora non ha deciso se levarselo dal cazzo o tenerselo. Intanto la priorità è tenere la giusta distanza.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io punterei tutto sui figli, per spiegargli che non puoi prenderlo a casa tua.
> Digli che è una fase molto delicata che, non puoi imporre un uomo sconosciuto ai tuoi figli, che devi salvagurdare l'equilibrio dei tuoi figli e della tua famiglia, già provata da una separazione, che decisioni del genere si ponderano per bene e dopo molto tempo che ci si conosce e frequenta alla luce del sole.
> Digli che gli starai accanto ma da fidanzata...Non da convivente che ci sarai per lui, lo sosterrai, consiglierai, ecc ecc ma ogni uno a casa propria!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Esatto. Poi rinegozi.
Intanto metti il punto.


----------



## Moni (3 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esattamente l'approccio sbagliato. Ti interessa dare una mano o esprimere un. giudizio di valore su gente che non conosci? Lei ancora non ha deciso se levarselo dal cazzo o tenerselo. Intanto la priorità è tenere la giusta distanza.


Guarda che ho solo timore che se lei sta messa come dice, condizione che conosco, si incasinerebbe ad oltranza

Fosse una mia amica le direi di fare attenzione non dico di levarselo dai coglioni ma uno che si pone così non è affidabile di stare attenta


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Guarda che ho solo timore che se lei sta messa come dice, condizione che conosco, si incasinerebbe ad oltranza
> 
> Fosse una mia amica le direi di fare attenzione non dico di levarselo dai coglioni ma uno che si pone così non è affidabile di stare attenta


Vediamo se ci fa sapere.


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

*per fortuna*

per fortuna non è stata necessaria una spiegazione perché aveva già capito da certi miei messaggi secchi e incazzosi quando e quanto mi sentivo pressata. Mi ha detto che comprende il mio bisogno di tempo, che è giusto e mi ha detto anche più volte che ha commesso un enorme errore (ha premesso che temeva di essere frainteso da me) quando ha detto a sua moglie quello che provava per me etc. insomma parlare di me; Il problema è che sembra un uomo intelligente e sensibile e questo mi attrae in lui, mi respinge il suo desiderio immediato e tanto sicuro di evolvere in una relazione fondamentale,,,,,,,una famiglia allargata (il figlio minore si è molto tranquillizzato per fortuna),,,,,,,,, si scontra con me come sono ora. Anche se ha nominato i miei figli una sola volta questo mi ha infastidito,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, cosa c'è che non va se,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,piacciono i pompini?
Per la situazione economica la ha esaminata, non gli conviene stare fuori casa fino a che non si stabiliscono gli accordi per la separazione, si è scusato per la sua situazione a casa, la moglie lo controlla. Scusate se insisto non capisco come ti possa fregare che tuo marito si vede con un'altra se ti ha detto che si vuole separare, in pratica vuole essere ingannata.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> per fortuna non è stata necessaria una spiegazione perché aveva già capito da certi miei messaggi secchi e incazzosi quando e quanto mi sentivo pressata. Mi ha detto che comprende il mio bisogno di tempo, che è giusto e mi ha detto anche più volte che ha commesso un enorme errore (ha premesso che temeva di essere frainteso da me) quando ha detto a sua moglie quello che provava per me etc. insomma parlare di me; Il problema è che sembra un uomo intelligente e sensibile e questo mi attrae in lui, mi respinge il suo desiderio immediato e tanto sicuro di evolvere in una relazione fondamentale,,,,,,,una famiglia allargata (il figlio minore si è molto tranquillizzato per fortuna),,,,,,,,, si scontra con me come sono ora. Anche se ha nominato i miei figli una sola volta questo mi ha infastidito,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, cosa c'è che non va se,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,piacciono i pompini?
> Per la situazione economica la ha esaminata, non gli conviene stare fuori casa fino a che non si stabiliscono gli accordi per la separazione, si è scusato per la sua situazione a casa, la moglie lo controlla. Scusate se insisto non capisco come ti possa fregare che tuo marito si vede con un'altra se ti ha detto che si vuole separare, in pratica vuole essere ingannata.


Non crearti problemi che non esistono. E non metterti nei panni degli altri che ti viene male.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Per la situazione economica la ha esaminata, non gli conviene stare fuori casa fino a che non si stabiliscono gli accordi per la separazione, si è scusato per la sua situazione a casa, la moglie lo controlla. Scusate se insisto non capisco come ti possa fregare che tuo marito si vede con un'altra se ti ha detto che si vuole separare, in pratica vuole essere ingannata.


Gli ha detto che si vuole separare per te, questo lei ha recepito (mi voglio separare + amo un'altra donna), e quindi ogni volta che ti vede è possibile immagini che tu gli chiedi di lasciarla e lo circuisci.
Oppure potrebbe essere una risposta più profonda, un rifiuto di una realtà che le provoca dolora.
Calcola che per lei quello è ancora suo marito, non è un ex, e ai fatti ad oggi è così.


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non crearti problemi che non esistono. E non metterti nei panni degli altri che ti viene male.


A quali problemi ti riferisci? Nei panni degli altri quando?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> A quali problemi ti riferisci? Nei panni degli altri quando?


La pippa sulla moglie e su come lui gestisce i rapporti in casa. Se vuoi startene a distanza stattene a distanza. Anche mentale.


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gli ha detto che si vuole separare per te, questo lei ha recepito (mi voglio separare + amo un'altra donna), e quindi ogni volta che ti vede è possibile immagini che tu gli chiedi di lasciarla e lo circuisci.
> Oppure potrebbe essere una risposta più profonda, un rifiuto di una realtà che le provoca dolora.
> Calcola che per lei quello è ancora suo marito, non è un ex, e ai fatti ad oggi è così.


E ma io non ne so niente, ad esempio magari lei ha avuto una sfilza di amanti mentre lui le era fedele, dico per un esempio di caso estremo. Che si vuole separare per me non è la realtà, no no, che lo circuisco nemmeno, non mi piace però che si menta, si abbia una doppia vita


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La pippa sulla moglie e su come lui gestisce i rapporti in casa. Se vuoi startene a distanza stattene a distanza. Anche mentale.


Ah ho capito si su questo hai ragione, +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++sono umana


----------



## Mariben (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> per fortuna non è stata necessaria una spiegazione perché aveva già capito da certi miei messaggi secchi e incazzosi quando e quanto mi sentivo pressata. Mi ha detto che comprende il mio bisogno di tempo, che è giusto e mi ha detto anche più volte che ha commesso un enorme errore (ha premesso che temeva di essere frainteso da me) quando ha detto a sua moglie quello che provava per me etc. insomma parlare di me; Il problema è che sembra un uomo intelligente e sensibile e questo mi attrae in lui, mi respinge il suo desiderio immediato e tanto sicuro di evolvere in una relazione fondamentale,,,,,,,una famiglia allargata (il figlio minore si è molto tranquillizzato per fortuna),,,,,,,,, si scontra con me come sono ora. Anche se ha nominato i miei figli una sola volta questo mi ha infastidito,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, cosa c'è che non va se,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,piacciono i pompini?
> Per la situazione economica la ha esaminata, non gli conviene stare fuori casa fino a che non si stabiliscono gli accordi per la separazione, si è scusato per la sua situazione a casa, la moglie lo controlla.* Scusate se insisto non capisco come ti possa fregare che tuo marito si vede con un'altra se ti ha detto che si vuole separare, in pratica vuole essere ingannata*.


Non scusarti , piuttosto ..  Chiediti , e se ti va spiegaci, perchè continui a spostare il focus sulle reazioni della moglie.
Passi da sentirti in colpa per la sofferenza che credi di aver portato nella sua famiglia ad interpretarla secondo i tuoi parametri. Che tu la capisca o meno non sposta di una virgola i tuoi sensi di colpa ( che si sa servono come i fiori sulle orecchie di un condannato alla decapitazione ) 
Non ti si chiede empatia per una persona che non conosci ma forse un pò di  rispetto per la sua sofferenza visto il terremoto che ha investito la sua vita, tutte le sue certezze e sicurezze .
Interrogati piuttosto sulle tue di reazioni, sulle tue certezze e sicurezze.
Coraggio.


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non scusarti , piuttosto ..  Chiediti , e se ti va spiegaci, perchè continui a spostare il focus sulle reazioni della moglie.
> Passi da sentirti in colpa per la sofferenza che credi di aver portato nella sua famiglia ad interpretarla secondo i tuoi parametri. Che tu la capisca o meno non sposta di una virgola i tuoi sensi di colpa ( che si sa servono come i fiori sulle orecchie di un condannato alla decapitazione )
> Non ti si chiede empatia per una persona che non conosci ma forse un pò di  rispetto per la sua sofferenza visto il terremoto che ha investito la sua vita, tutte le sue certezze e sicurezze .
> Interrogati piuttosto sulle tue di reazioni, sulle tue certezze e sicurezze.
> Coraggio.


Certezze e sicurezze non ne ho forse mi esprimo male, sposto il focus secondo te? Non lo so, non ho avuto altre esperienze di questo tipo e la sua situazione di 'sposato' mi pare che condizioni pesantemente tutto, dato che non ci si può vedere e conoscere normalmente finché stà in casa. Può essere che io lo usi come schermo per non affrontare cosa? Che sono molto corazzata e trattenuta o che non sono 'infatuata' o che non mi va di coinvolgere i figli che lui desidererebbe incontrare?


----------



## Mariben (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Certezze e sicurezze non ne ho forse mi esprimo male, sposto il focus secondo te? Non lo so, non ho avuto altre esperienze di questo tipo e* la sua situazione di 'sposato' mi pare che condizioni pesantemente tutto, dato che non ci si può ved**ere e conoscere normalmente finché stà in casa*. Può essere che io lo usi come schermo per non affrontare cosa? *Che sono molto corazzata e trattenuta o che non sono 'infatuata' o che non mi va di coinvolgere i figli che lui desidererebbe incontrare?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Si che lo sposti..  Lui è sposato e vorrebbe separarsi ma la moglie lo  ostacola. Non ti capaciti del perchè fa storie, lo controlla ecc.
> Non so se lo usi come schermo, di certo pare tu voglia deresponsabilizzare lui per il fatto che sia ancora in casa per colpa della moglie che non vuole proprio comportarsi come farebbe comodo a lui ( a voi ? )
> Rifletti su questo scondo me


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2018)

Guarda che è molto più semplice di come la stai mettendo. 

Tu cosa vuoi?
Vuoi frequentarlo. Vuoi conoscerlo. Vuoi testarlo. 

Sai già cosa desideri da questa relazione? Mi auguro di no. 

Vuoi scoprirlo?
E' questa la domanda. 

Tu cosa senti?
Bisogno del rispetto dei tuoi spazi e dei tuoi tempi. Attrazione per lui. Curiosità.

Mi sembrano tutti buoni ingredienti. 

Lui cosa dice di volere? 
Dice di volerti frequentare e conoscere. 
Sa già cosa desidera da questa relazione? Ecco...su questo gli darei un bello stop di realtà. Ossia lo richiamerei al fatto che il futuro manco la maga Circe lo sapeva prevedere. E che al futuro ci si arriva mettendo un piede dopo l'altro. 

Coi pè en tera. (coi piedi per terra). 

Quindi che adesso faccia i passi che deve per consolidare le posizioni che ha preso. 
Per lui. Perchè se va fuori di testa, e perde la gestione della situazione, perde anche la presenza con te. E non perchè te ne vai tu. Ma perchè è lui che perde la presa sui passi che deve fare per ri-costruire una sua realtà. 

Cosa dice di sentire? 
Mi pare ti abbia detto che ti ama. 

Ecco...se a me uno mi dicesse che mi ama, non avrei belle reazioni. 
Non me ne fotte un cazzo dell'amore. 
E non mi fido degli innamorati dell'amore. (a parole)

Io pretendo cura. 
E per pretendere intendo che conosco i miei bisogni e le cure che mi fanno sperimentare benessere e appagamento. 
Se nei fatti mi sai stare accanto, l'amore può restarsene fra gli unicorni. 

Valuta le cose valutabili. 
Tendi a perderti nei pensieri. 
Stai anche tu coi piedi per terra. 

Che è poi l'unica via per affermare ciò di cui hai bisogno senza necessariamente entrare nel conflitto e nell'imposizione o nei toni scazzati. 

Lui offre e tu decidi se accettare o meno. 
E viceversa. 

Ma quella libertà (accettare o rifiutare serenamente), o te la dai tu, o non te la può dare nessuno. 

Men che meno una relazione. 

Il dubbio della moglie che lo controlla...non è che dietro quell'incredulità che ogni tanto rispolveri, ci sia il fatto che non credi per davvero che lui stia facendo tutto questo mulino?
E pensi che ti stia raccontando stronzate?


----------



## Moni (3 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che è molto più semplice di come la stai mettendo.
> 
> 
> E' questa la domanda.
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> E ma io non ne so niente, ad esempio magari lei ha avuto una sfilza di amanti mentre lui le era fedele, dico per un esempio di caso estremo. Che si vuole separare per me non è la realtà, no no, che lo circuisco nemmeno, non mi piace però che si menta, si abbia una doppia vita


Perchè dici che per te il fatto che si voglia separare non è una realtà?


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si che lo sposti..  Lui è sposato e vorrebbe separarsi ma la moglie lo  ostacola. Non ti capaciti del perchè fa storie, lo controlla ecc.
> Non so se lo usi come schermo, di certo pare tu voglia deresponsabilizzare lui per il fatto che sia ancora in casa per colpa della moglie che non vuole proprio comportarsi come farebbe comodo a lui ( a voi ? )
> Rifletti su questo scondo me


In parte credo tu abbia ragione, ma il mio è proprio più genuino stupore. Le cose che mi infastidiscono sono accennare a rapporti con i miei figli e di fatto se non a parole legare la sua separazione alla frequentazione con me.


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè dici che per te il fatto che si voglia separare non è una realtà?


che non è vero che si vuole separare perché frequenta me!


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> che non è vero che si vuole separare perché frequenta me!


non ho mica capito che intendi...


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> non ho mica capito che intendi...


Secondo te sono io la causa del suo manifestare alla moglie la volontà di separarsi?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> che non è vero che si vuole separare perché frequenta me!


Il ruolo di grimaldello che scardina le situazioni è toccato a te. Manco a farsi tutti sti problemi perché non è un qualcosa che ti é dato controllare, nemmeno in forma di rigetto. Se non ti avesse conosciuto magari starebbe ancora con la moglie, e quindi?
Io quest'ansia di avere la coscienza a posto non la capirò mai.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Secondo te sono io la causa del suo manifestare alla moglie la volontà di separarsi?


Certo che si.


----------



## francisca (3 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il ruolo di grimaldello che scardina le situazioni è toccato a te. Manco a farsi tutti sti problemi perché non è un qualcosa che ti é dato controllare, nemmeno in forma di rigetto. Se non ti avesse conosciuto magari starebbe ancora con la moglie, e quindi?
> Io quest'ansia di avere la coscienza a posto non la capirò mai.


A me come avrebbe potuto toccare a chiunque lo avesse fatto stare bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> A me come avrebbe potuto toccare a chiunque lo avesse fatto stare bene.


Tu gli hai mostrato un'alternativa. Il sesso ha fatto il resto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> A me come avrebbe potuto toccare a chiunque lo avesse fatto stare bene.


Si, ma sto pompino glielo hai fatto?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, ma sto pompino glielo hai fatto?


Troathfucking & sensi di colpa: la serie.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Per la situazione economica la ha esaminata, non gli conviene stare fuori casa fino a che non si stabiliscono gli accordi per la separazione, si è scusato per la sua situazione a casa, la moglie lo controlla. Scusate se insisto non capisco come ti possa fregare che tuo marito si vede con un'altra se ti ha detto che si vuole separare, in pratica vuole essere ingannata.


Ciao Francisca. Penso che lui volesse separarsi solo per venire a vivere a casa tua. 

Può darsi che non si separi più; ha capito che tu non vuoi una relazione stabile adesso e lui resta in casa; dubito che procederà alla separazione. Probabilmente ha chiesto scusa alla moglie e hanno deciso di ricostruire il matrimonio; ora lei lo controllo per vedere se fa il bravo.


----------



## Farabrutto (4 Ottobre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao Francisca. Penso che lui volesse separarsi solo per venire a vivere a casa tua.
> 
> Può darsi che non si separi più; ha capito che tu non vuoi una relazione stabile adesso e lui resta in casa; dubito che procederà alla separazione. Probabilmente ha chiesto scusa alla moglie e hanno deciso di ricostruire il matrimonio; ora lei lo controllo per vedere se fa il bravo.


Ma boh onestamente... Mica lo capisco. Ora che ha scoperchiato il tutto... Pensa che futuro gli aspetta se resta in casa... Sorvegliato a vita... Mah. Io credo, ma magari la faccio facile, che se arrivi al punto di voler confessare tutto... Poi a quel punto... Te ne vai. Soprattutto se non ci sono figli piccoli da crescere insieme...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (4 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, ma sto pompino glielo hai fatto?


Si molti :rotfl:


----------



## francisca (4 Ottobre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao Francisca. Penso che lui volesse separarsi solo per venire a vivere a casa tua.
> 
> Può darsi che non si separi più; ha capito che tu non vuoi una relazione stabile adesso e lui resta in casa; dubito che procederà alla separazione. Probabilmente ha chiesto scusa alla moglie e hanno deciso di ricostruire il matrimonio; ora lei lo controllo per vedere se fa il bravo.


Non lo so, gli ho posto questa specifica domanda: credi di poter ricostruire il rapporto con tua moglie? Risposta: no, anche se tu non volessi più vedermi e se tu vorrai io starò con te. Ha sollevato anche problemi pratici relativi al fatto che vuole che il figlio che è in casa sia indipendente economicamente, e sarebbe conveniente. E alla moglie mente, mi riferisce, solo per far passare qualche mese e nel frattempo se io desidero anche vedermi. Che lei lo controlli sono sicura


----------



## francisca (4 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Troathfucking & sensi di colpa: la serie.


Non male come serial :up:


----------



## francisca (4 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu gli hai mostrato un'alternativa. Il sesso ha fatto il resto.


Il sesso?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non lo so, gli ho posto questa specifica domanda: credi di poter ricostruire il rapporto con tua moglie? Risposta: no, anche se tu non volessi più vedermi e se tu vorrai io starò con te. Ha sollevato anche problemi pratici relativi al fatto che vuole che il figlio che è in casa sia indipendente economicamente, e sarebbe conveniente. E alla moglie mente, mi riferisce, solo per far passare qualche mese e nel frattempo se io desidero anche vedermi. Che lei lo controlli sono sicura


Nel frattempo con la moglie tromba? 
Attenzione al risveglio dei morti viventi


----------



## francisca (4 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nel frattempo con la moglie tromba?
> Attenzione al risveglio dei morti viventi


Dice di no assolutamente, gli ho posto domanda specifica, Non fa che ribadire che è questione di mesi e che vuole stare con me. Mi piacerebbe che leggesse le risposte.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Dice di no assolutamente, gli ho posto domanda specifica, Non fa che ribadire che è questione di mesi e che vuole stare con me. Mi piacerebbe che leggesse le risposte.


Quindi la menzogna con la moglie in cosa consiste?


----------



## francisca (4 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi la menzogna con la moglie in cosa consiste?


Infatti non capisco, allora non sono l'unica!!!! Forse che le dice che non mi vede più.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco, allora non sono l'unica!!!! Forse che le dice che non mi vede più.


Bene ...ma questo può bastare alla moglie ?  Ritieni che sia verosimile ? Lei si avvicinerà per ripristinare la situazione.sfuggita  dI mano  e lui che dirà ..”no cara, stasera ho mal di Testa?” 
Ti sembra credibile ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Si molti :rotfl:


Intendevo ieri: dopo tante chiacchiere lo hai rimandato a casa con il sorriso?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bene ...ma questo può bastare alla moglie ?  Ritieni che sia verosimile ? Lei si avvicinerà per ripristinare la situazione.sfuggita  dI mano  e lui che dirà ..”no cara, stasera ho mal di Testa?”
> Ti sembra credibile ?


Ma le dite di stare tranquilla, che non deve pensare alla moglie, e poi le riempite il cervello di "moglie moglie moglie"... dai su...


----------



## Marjanna (4 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Intendevo ieri: dopo tante chiacchiere lo hai rimandato a casa con il sorriso?


Orbis avran anche sorriso insieme no??? Adulti e vaccinati sicuramente non giocano a tombola se sono persone sane, e grazie a loro che lo siano, che la gente in ospedale quando sta per schiattare ricorda con grande affetto anche quei momenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Orbis avran anche sorriso insieme no??? Adulti e vaccinati sicuramente non giocano a tombola se sono persone sane, e grazie a loro che lo siano, che la gente in ospedale quando sta per schiattare ricorda con grande affetto anche quei momenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marianna, come sei messa a pompe tu?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Marianna, come sei messa a pompe tu?


ti piace parlare di certe cose???


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bene ...ma questo può bastare alla moglie ?  Ritieni che sia verosimile ? Lei si avvicinerà per ripristinare la situazione.sfuggita  dI mano  e lui che dirà ..”no cara, stasera ho mal di Testa?”
> Ti sembra credibile ?


Dipende dalla moglie e dal rapporto che c'era prima della " confessione' 
Se non trombavano da anni che ti avvicini cosa ?
È successo pure a me ....


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma le dite di stare tranquilla, che non deve pensare alla moglie, e poi le riempite il cervello di "moglie moglie moglie"... dai su...


Mai detto ...
Tu l’hai detto ...


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dipende dalla moglie e dal rapporto che c'era prima della " confessione'
> Se non trombavano da anni che ti avvicini cosa ?
> È successo pure a me ....


La consapevolezza di un amante e’ un grande attivatore erotico ...non sapevi ?
A me e’ successo proprio questo. Tu porti la tua esperienza...io la mia


----------



## Marjanna (4 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mai detto ...
> Tu l’hai detto ...


Le metti paure questo dico. A che pro? 
Tanto ormai sta a lui, lei deve continuare la sua vita. Può scegliere se continuare a frequentarlo o meno.
Lui è stato impulsivo, ma non è detto che tra loro due non possa costruirsi comunque una storia reale, se si conosceranno meglio e troveranno intesa tra loro.
La paura rovina tutto. Anche la paura della moglie tradita rovina un possibile recupero reale qualora vi siano i presupposti. In un film recitavano "la paura uccide i poteri della mente". Un film del cazzo ma questa frase mi colpi.


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La consapevolezza di un amante e’ un grande attivatore erotico ...non sapevi ?


Si pare di si ma se dall' altra parte non c'è più interesse  ( magari dopo anni di tentativi andati a vuoto)  diventa un aggravante 
A me ha dato fastidio e non poco ...
A D. È stata risparmiata la pantomima..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ti piace parlare di certe cose???


No, mi piace farmele fate :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (4 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No, mi piace farmele fate :rotfl:


Orbis questo è chiarissimo a tutto il forum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le metti paure questo dico. A che pro?
> Tanto ormai sta a lui, lei deve continuare la sua vita. Può scegliere se continuare a frequentarlo o meno.
> Lui è stato impulsivo, ma non è detto che tra loro due non possa costruirsi comunque una storia reale, se si conosceranno meglio e troveranno intesa tra loro.
> La paura rovina tutto. Anche la paura della moglie tradita rovina un possibile recupero reale qualora vi siano i presupposti. In un film recitavano "la paura uccide i poteri della mente". Un film del cazzo ma questa frase mi colpi.


E ‘ adulta e vaccinata e la stai trattando come una sorellina poco arrivata.
Non la convinci di nulla di cui non sia già convinta da sola ...non preoccuparti


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Orbis questo è chiarissimo a tutto il forum!!!!!!!!!


Tu dici?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E ‘ adulta e vaccinata e la stai trattando come una sorellina poco arrivata.
> Non la convinci di nulla di cui non sia già convinta da sola ...non preoccuparti


Se fosse mia sorella non sarei cosi credimi, specie dopo quanto ho vissuto io.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tu dici?


Avevi dubbi?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Orbis questo è chiarissimo a tutto il forum!!!!!!!!!



In realtà io sono convintissimo che [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION] le faccia davvero alla grande e che il tizio ha perso la testa. Al punto da volersi infilare in casa sua per averle con la "giusta" regolarità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No, mi piace farmele fate :rotfl:


 ma tu in cambio cosa dai? Perché mi sa tanto che vuoi e non dai:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma tu in cambio cosa dai? Perché mi sa tanto che vuoi e non dai:rotfl::rotfl:


Dó tutto il mio ammmmore


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dó tutto il mio ammmmore


appppposto siamo!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appppposto siamo!!!


materialista


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma tu in cambio cosa dai? Perché mi sa tanto che vuoi e non dai:rotfl::rotfl:


Grandi Cercatori di punti G...


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grandi Cercatori di punti G...


 tu stai mappando, orbis non so mi da più l'idea che è  in cerca della sola  pompa magna


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tu stai mappando, orbis non so mi da più l'idea che è  in cerca della sola  pompa magna


Eh si, perché il resto (tra dare e ricevere) già ce l'ho.
Una bella pompa non la ricevo dal 2001...


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In realtà io sono convintissimo che @_francisca_ le faccia davvero alla grande e che il tizio ha perso la testa. Al punto da volersi infilare in casa sua per averle con la "giusta" regolarità.


Per me il sesso nella coppia è importante, non è tutto e non è l'unico aspetto importante ok, conta comunque molto. Non per tutti forse; per me quando viene meno il mio desiderio per l'altro il rapporto di coppia è già finito.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bene ...ma questo può bastare alla moglie ?  Ritieni che sia verosimile ? Lei si avvicinerà per ripristinare la situazione.sfuggita  dI mano  e lui che dirà ..”no cara, stasera ho mal di Testa?”
> Ti sembra credibile ?


Mi sono posta le stesse domande e le ho poste a lui, che mi ha risposto che lei non lo cercava ma sempre lui e che lui le fa comodo e per questo lei si adatta. Per quel che ne so io, ripeto, lei potrebbe avere anche un'amante e lui spesso è assente per lavoro. Mettiamo pure che ci vada qualche volta a letto, cosa cambia? Io lo avrei buttato fuori, e di certo non mi si sarebbe ristimolato l'ormone defunto. Non ditemi che non sono tutti come me...purtroppo lo so.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dó tutto il mio ammmmore


Come ho spiegato lui cerca di aiutarmi in concreto, non ha senso negare questo.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh si, perché il resto (tra dare e ricevere) già ce l'ho.
> Una bella pompa non la ricevo dal 2001...


Mi dispiace caro. Scusa da quanto sei single?


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La consapevolezza di un amante e’ un grande attivatore erotico ...non sapevi ?
> A me e’ successo proprio questo. Tu porti la tua esperienza...io la mia


Ciao, dici davvero? A me farebbe l'effetto opposto, non mi lascerei più toccare.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Intendevo ieri: dopo tante chiacchiere lo hai rimandato a casa con il sorriso?


A me piace molto e lo faccio sempre, non sono una donna che chiacchiera molto. Tu mi sembri in astinenza.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si pare di si ma se dall' altra parte non c'è più interesse  ( magari dopo anni di tentativi andati a vuoto)  diventa un aggravante
> A me ha dato fastidio e non poco ...
> A D. È stata risparmiata la pantomima..


Non conosco la tua storia, scusami Mariben  (a parte che lo sa, D mi è simpaticissimo,) chi non aveva interesse? L'amante è stato una aggravante nel senso che già non lo facevano? Come la vedrei io, se già non mi interessava prima figuriamoci dopo. Nel caso del mio amante mi ha detto che la moglie sono anni che non prende l'iniziativa, e a questo credo, non è certo una cosa piacevole neppure da riferire.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao, dici davvero? A me farebbe l'effetto opposto, non mi lascerei più toccare.


Tu sei un’amante....non la moglie ...


----------



## Mariben (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, scusami Mariben  (a parte che lo sa, D mi è simpaticissimo,) chi non aveva interesse? L'amante è stato una aggravante nel senso che già non lo facevano? Come la vedrei io, se già non mi interessava prima figuriamoci dopo. Nel caso del mio amante mi ha detto che la moglie sono anni che non prende l'iniziativa, e a questo credo, non è certo una cosa piacevole neppure da riferire.


No se la, moglie avesse mostrato interesse sessualeDOPO la scoperta dell' amante , visto che da anni aveva accantonato il " problema "  non accettando nemmeno il dialogo in proposito, lui l avrebbe percepita come una presa per il culo.
Idem per me.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tu sei un’amante....non la moglie ...


Penso che si stia parlando di coppie dove il sesso era off limit da anni.
Il tuo caso mi sembra non rientrasse ,quindi ci sta che in questi casi la scoperta faccia da amplificatore  per entrambi .Non rianima un morto ma semplicemente dà la scossa alla routine.


----------



## flower7700 (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Dice di no assolutamente, gli ho posto domanda specifica, Non fa che ribadire che è questione di mesi e che vuole stare con me. Mi piacerebbe che leggesse le risposte.


Cara anche a me diceva che non trombava la moglie e voleva stare con me. 
Poi quando la moglie effettivamente è sparita, lui mi ha prima ingannata per diversi mesi, 3 nello specifico, per poi sparire dalla mia vita, all'improvviso. 

Se volete leggere tutti i 25000 messaggi WA che mi ha spedito nell'ultimo anno e mezzo vi fareste molte risate, a leggere quanto fosse abile lui e quanto scema io a crederci.

Con questo attenzione perché un uomo che ama, FA, non scrive o promette!

Sul forum me lo avevano scritto moltissime persone, e io non volevo crederci.


----------



## flower7700 (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi dispiace caro. Scusa da quanto sei single?


Orbis è sposato


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tu sei un’amante....non la moglie ...


non mi sono spiegata. Se io fossi sposata e da anni non interessata al sesso con mio marito e lui mi dicesse che ha incontrato una altra persona etc. etc. non mi si rivitalizzerebbe il desiderio nei suoi confronti. Cosa c'entra che in questo caso non sia la moglie?


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No se la, moglie avesse mostrato interesse sessualeDOPO la scoperta dell' amante , visto che da anni aveva accantonato il " problema "  non accettando nemmeno il dialogo in proposito, lui l avrebbe percepita come una presa per il culo.
> Idem per me.


Mariben ma ti riferisci alla e moglie di D. o alla moglie del mio amante o a entrambe? Lui alle mie domanda mi ha risposto: tu non capisci perché sei molto diversa, da parte sua si tratta di convenienza.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Penso che si stia parlando di coppie dove il sesso era off limit da anni.
> Il tuo caso mi sembra non rientrasse ,quindi ci sta che in questi casi la scoperta faccia da amplificatore  per entrambi .Non rianima un morto ma semplicemente dà la scossa alla routine.


Da quello che ho capito io si faceva poco e perché la cercava lui, ecco perché pensa che lei agisca per convenienza. Che tristezza.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Cara anche a me diceva che non trombava la moglie e voleva stare con me.
> Poi quando la moglie effettivamente è sparita, lui mi ha prima ingannata per diversi mesi, 3 nello specifico, per poi sparire dalla mia vita, all'improvviso.
> 
> Se volete leggere tutti i 25000 messaggi WA che mi ha spedito nell'ultimo anno e mezzo vi fareste molte risate, a leggere quanto fosse abile lui e quanto scema io a crederci.
> ...


Nel mio caso non è così in quanto vedo che lui è molto preso da me e cerca di aiutarmi, manda messaggi solo quando i mi allontano, vuole sempre vedermi etc.  Non ha neppure senso che prometta perché io non chiedo nulla, non sono il tipo, anzi mi spaventa dopo poco tempo.


----------



## Mariben (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mariben ma ti riferisci alla e moglie di D. o alla moglie del mio amante o a entrambe? Lui alle mie domanda mi ha risposto: tu non capisci perché sei molto diversa, da parte sua si tratta di convenienza.


Alla moglie di D.ovviamente 
E alla mia situazione che era simile
Niente sesso da anni 
Che ti riattivi i cosa?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi dispiace caro. Scusa da quanto sei single?


Sono single dal 2011. Se mi ci metto riesco a contare tutte le volte che sono stato con mia moglie. L'ultima a febbraio.
Comunque mi son dato da fare: sul fronte pompini che sono sfortunato.
Per il resto, ok!


francisca ha detto:


> A me piace molto e lo faccio sempre, non sono una donna che chiacchiera molto. Tu mi sembri in astinenza.


Sembro? Sono! :rotfl:


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Alla moglie di D.ovviamente
> E alla mia situazione che era simile
> Niente sesso da anni
> Che ti riattivi i cosa?


Malattie a parte una coppia in cui da anni non si fa sesso non è più una coppia secondo me. Non ho capito la tua domanda.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sono single dal 2011. Se mi ci metto riesco a contare tutte le volte che sono stato con mia moglie. L'ultima a febbraio.
> Comunque mi son dato da fare: sul fronte pompini che sono sfortunato.
> Per il resto, ok!
> 
> Sembro? Sono! :rotfl:


Stai scherzando o sei serio o entrambe, e nel caso dove scherzi e dove no?


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Solo a me viene in mente che tutte queste donne che non fanno più sesso con il partner forse lo fanno con altri? Perché quando un uomo non cerca più una donna sessualmente si salta subito alla conclusione che abbia un'altra e per una donna no?


----------



## Mariben (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Malattie a parte una coppia in cui da anni non si fa sesso non è più una coppia secondo me. Non ho capito la tua domanda.


Non era una domanda
Come dire ; se ti riattivi  perché vieni a sapere che ho attinto altrove cose che tu non vuoi più darmi  qualche dubbio sul tuo reale interesse a salvare il rapporto mi verrebbe.
A noi sta pantomima è stata risparmiata


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Stai scherzando o sei serio o entrambe, e nel caso dove scherzi e dove no?


Tutto aerio messa in forma scherzosa. Sui pompini, vabbè, si vive anche senza.
Sono sposato ma tra noi c'è il nulla assoluto.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tutto aerio messa in forma scherzosa. Sui pompini, vabbè, si vive anche senza.
> Sono sposato ma tra noi c'è il nulla assoluto.


Il nulla brutto quanto vuoi suppongo sia meglio che avere a che fare con psicopatici, almeno vivi abbastanza tranquillo.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tutto aerio messa in forma scherzosa. Sui pompini, vabbè, si vive anche senza.
> Sono sposato ma tra noi c'è il nulla assoluto.


Ciao !
Ma dopo quanto tempo ti sei arreso ? 
Dopo quanto tempo di rifiuti ti sei fermato a cercarla ? Oppure ci tenti ancora ? 
Mi riferisco a tua moglie


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non era una domanda
> Come dire ; se ti riattivi  perché vieni a sapere che ho attinto altrove cose che tu non vuoi più darmi  qualche dubbio sul tuo reale interesse a salvare il rapporto mi verrebbe.
> A noi sta pantomima è stata risparmiata


Allora nel mio caso pensi sia una pantomima? Ho capito bene? Lui mi sa che la pensa così e non è neppure dispiaciuto in quanto si è da tempo "arreso" al disinteresse di lei e ora ha una ulteriore ragione molto forte. A me interessa concentrarmi su cosa voglio io.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> A me interessa concentrarmi su cosa voglio io.


Appunto. Che cosa vuoi tu?
Perché per me questo rimane l'unico punto veramente oscuro di tutta la vicenda. In mezzo a tante vocette da forum tu, il destinatario del nostro spreco di tempo, cosa pensi di fare oltre a giocare di rimessa?


----------



## Mariben (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Allora nel mio caso pensi sia una pantomima? Ho capito bene? Lui mi sa che la pensa così e non è neppure dispiaciuto in quanto si è da tempo "arreso" al disinteresse di lei e ora ha una ulteriore ragione molto forte. A me interessa concentrarmi su cosa voglio io.


Ma no!! Ho usato la mia , nostra , esperienza non per interpretare quella del tuo amante  di cui peraltro non so nulla.
Per pantomima intendo ;
Ti cerco
Ti sottrai
Ci provo e riprovo
Sfuggì anche al dialogo
Per anni ti disinteressi  all aspetto sessuale 
Del nostro rapporto
Metti la testa sotto la sabbia 
Io mi arrendo 
Cerco e trovo fuori la soddisfazione
Vieni a saperlo ( non importa come)
Ti incazzi ( e già lì....)
Improvvisamente ti riscopri attratto da me 

Mo me lo spieghi e per bene
 Fine della breve storia triste
Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh si, perché il resto (tra dare e ricevere) già ce l'ho.
> Una bella pompa non la ricevo dal 2001...


 lo hai già detto


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto. Che cosa vuoi tu?
> Perché per me questo rimane l'unico punto veramente oscuro di tutta la vicenda. In mezzo a tante vocette da forum tu, il destinatario del nostro spreco di tempo, cosa pensi di fare oltre a giocare di rimessa?


Giocare di rimessa finché non ci vedo chiaro non mi sembra sbagliato. Tu ritieni invece che lo sia? Perché? Le vocette secondo me raccontano la loro storia, io ho letto qualcosa dei post di Annina.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ma no!! Ho usato la mia , nostra , esperienza non per interpretare quella del tuo amante  di cui peraltro non so nulla.
> Per pantomima intendo ;
> Ti cerco
> Ti sottrai
> ...


Ti sei spiegata, ma hai scritto che a voi la pantomima è stata risparmiata, quindi la moglie di D. non ha reagito così. Nel caso qui invece penso proprio sì. per ora questa reazione non ha avuto gli effetti sperati mi sembra, più in là non riesco a prevederlo ma non ne ho paura. Per me se vuole può rimanere con lei, non sono dipendente dal rapporto con lui e non voglio esserlo da nessun rapporto con un uomo.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo hai già detto


2001 o 2011?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Giocare di rimessa finché non ci vedo chiaro non mi sembra sbagliato. Tu ritieni invece che lo sia? Perché? Le vocette secondo me raccontano la loro storia, io ho letto qualcosa dei post di Annina.


Giocare di rimessa può essere una tattica, non un obiettivo. Quello che non si capisce di te È che intenzioni hai, oltre a gestire il presente. Ma mica per altro, perché sul piatto della bilancia, sempre secondo me, c'è il rischio che lui si rompe il cazzo, e ti sfancula malamente. Per carità, poi c'è un certo modello maschile per cui più schiaffi prendi più cresci, ma io per esempio, da perfetto ragazzino viziato, alle docce fredde reagisco perdendo interesse.
Quello che non si capisce in realtà della tua storia, Forse sono io che non so leggere ma non mi è balzato all'occhio, e quanto tu sia realmente interessata a proseguire nel rapporto. Perché secondo me, se ti aspetti Un corteggiamento canonico da parte di una persona risolta, quando dall'altra parte hai uno che ha sfasciato la famiglia e secondo me in cuor suo è convintissimo che sia il massimo sacrificio da offrire sull'altare della tua bernarda, caschi malissimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh si, perché il resto (tra dare e ricevere) già ce l'ho.
> Una bella pompa non la ricevo dal 2001...


Lo sai che in Thailandia ci sono i blowjob bar? Entri, ne Provi un po', Dopodiché ti metti a fare il sommelier di pompini. Ho un amico che vive laggiù che si è perfino fatto le varie playlist da sentire in cuffia abbinate al nome delle ragazze...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo hai già detto


Repetita iuvant


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sai che in Thailandia ci sono i blowjob bar? Entri, ne Provi un po', Dopodiché ti metti a fare il sommelier di pompini. Ho un amico che vive laggiù che si è perfino fatto le varie playlist da sentire in cuffia abbinate al nome delle ragazze...


Che schifo...


Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Ma dopo quanto tempo ti sei arreso ?
> Dopo quanto tempo di rifiuti ti sei fermato a cercarla ? Oppure ci tenti ancora ?
> Mi riferisco a tua moglie


Discorso lungo, fatto più volte: io non sono più attirato da lei e lei non lo è da me.
Io però ho fatto un tentativo molto energico nel dire "se ci amiamo dobbiamo comunque avere una vita di coppia, anche sforzandoci un po'". Per un paio di mesi è andata benino, poi lei ha detto basta.
A quel punto l'ho mandata mentalmente a fare in culo e mi sento autorizzato a fare ciò che voglio.


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo hai già detto



Puó essere che cerchi di ispirare qualche anima di buon cuore...


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Puó essere che cerchi di ispirare qualche anima di buon cuore...


Mai porre limiti alla Divina Provvidenza


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Puó essere che cerchi di ispirare qualche anima di buon cuore...


O qualche bocca assetata


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> O qualche bocca assetata


Che classe!


----------



## Maestrale1 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sai che in Thailandia ci sono i blowjob bar? Entri, ne Provi un po', Dopodiché ti metti a fare il sommelier di pompini. Ho un amico che vive laggiù che si è perfino fatto le varie playlist da sentire in cuffia abbinate al nome delle ragazze...


Che squallore


----------



## Mariben (6 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Che squallore


Quoto 
Squallido per non dire altro.
Non a caso abbiamo , come  italiani,il triste primato del turismo sessuale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che classe!


Classe seconda C


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh si, perché il resto (tra dare e ricevere) già ce l'ho.
> Una bella pompa non la ricevo dal 2001...


Dal 2001?¿.  Scherzi, vero ....Io dal 1980 ....faceva l'anestesia all'ospedale di xxxx ....era più grande di me; ma veramente come le faceva quella ,mai più trovata!


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata. Se io fossi sposata e da anni non interessata al sesso con mio marito e lui mi dicesse che ha incontrato una altra persona etc. etc. non mi si rivitalizzerebbe il desiderio nei suoi confronti. Cosa c'entra che in questo caso non sia la moglie?


Perche’ a me è successo esattamente questo, che ti devo dire ?


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Da quello che ho capito io si faceva poco e perché la cercava lui, ecco perché pensa che lei agisca per convenienza. Che tristezza.


Francesca, tu non hai la benché minima idea di quali siano le sue dinamiche familiari e del perché lei lo respingesse .... la stai dipingendo come la strega cattiva sulla base delle informazioni che lui (quello che conosci da pochi mesi), ti ha dato... magari è così ...ma devi mettere in conto che potrebbe non essere vero .... non mi entrare in competizione. Con chi gli è stata accanto per 30 anni.... e non la sminuire ...o così sminuisci te stessa .... e non ci fai una bella figura, credimi. 
Se tu fa comodo pensarla così, buon per te ...ma potrebbe non essere così .
Uno, potrebbe non essere vero affatto
Due, lei forse lo ha rifiutato dopo la scoperta di un’amante ? O per altri mille motivi che tu non puoi sapere .

Ah...per capirci, è la stessa cosa che si è sentita dire un’altra amica del forum (ingenua)...ma precisa.... uguale uguale ...con lui che addirittura fa colloqui (o dice di farli) per trovare lavoro  vicino a lei ...
Risultato: lui l’ha bloccata ...
Mi auguro che la tua sia diversa ...  ma perche’ Invece non potrebbe essere uguale ? 
Ripeto, lo conosci da pochi mesi .....
Potrebbe averti mentito sulla comunicazione alla moglie per diradare gli incontri con te e prendere tempo...lo escludi? Se si, perché ? 
Uno normale sa che non avresti mai acconsentito a pigluartelo in casa ... pensi che non sia possibile ?
Tra pochi mesi potrebbe dirti : cara, mia moglie ha tentato il suicidio ....non me ne vado più ...ah, se solo mi avessi accettato a suo tempo...
Allora vedi le tue certezze dove finirebbero.....altro che dire “che tristezza” alla moglie che magari è pure ignara .....

Lo escludi davvero?  Ne abbiamo sentite tante qui.
E quelle che invece hanno avuto un esito diverso ... erano già evidenti da subito ...


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao, dici davvero? A me farebbe l'effetto opposto, non mi lascerei più toccare.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Che squallore


Lo squallore c'è anche quando pietisci sesso dalla legittima. Non facciamo finta che esistano squallori di serie A e serie B secondo convenienza. Vivere lontano da persone e situazioni squallide è un lavoro faticoso. Ai limiti dell'ascesi. 
E ben pochi ci riescono.
Soprattutto invecchiando.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Quoto
> Squallido per non dire altro.
> Non a caso abbiamo , come  italiani,il triste primato del turismo sessuale.


Il mio amico è scozzese. Poi fai te.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giocare di rimessa può essere una tattica, non un obiettivo. Quello che non si capisce di te È che intenzioni hai, oltre a gestire il presente. Ma mica per altro, perché sul piatto della bilancia, sempre secondo me, c'è il rischio che lui si rompe il cazzo, e ti sfancula malamente. Per carità, poi c'è un certo modello maschile per cui più schiaffi prendi più cresci, ma io per esempio, da perfetto ragazzino viziato, alle docce fredde reagisco perdendo interesse.
> Quello che non si capisce in realtà della tua storia, Forse sono io che non so leggere ma non mi è balzato all'occhio, e quanto tu sia realmente interessata a proseguire nel rapporto. Perché secondo me, se ti aspetti Un corteggiamento canonico da parte di una persona risolta, quando dall'altra parte hai uno che ha sfasciato la famiglia e secondo me in cuor suo è convintissimo che sia il massimo sacrificio da offrire sull'altare della tua bernarda, caschi malissimo.


Per il momento già gestire il presente mi pare tanto, se si rompe ne prenderò atto, e mi sono ampiamente cautelata non lasciandomi andare alle emozioni, e i sentimenti in me maturano col tempo e la conoscenza. Sono interessata ma non infatuata, difficile da capire lo so perché anche io avevo difficoltà prima. Sul corteggiamento invece hai toppato, non me ne è mai fregato nulla. Invece una persona un minimo, minimo risolta rispetto all'età riscuoterebbe il mio apprezzamento.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche’ a me è successo esattamente questo, che ti devo dire ?


Cosa ti è successo esattamente?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Per il momento già gestire il presente mi pare tanto, se si rompe ne prenderò atto, e mi sono ampiamente cautelata non lasciandomi andare alle emozioni, e i sentimenti in me maturano col tempo e la conoscenza. Sono interessata ma non infatuata, difficile da capire lo so perché anche io avevo difficoltà prima. Sul corteggiamento invece hai toppato, non me ne è mai fregato nulla. Invece una persona un minimo, minimo risolta rispetto all'età riscuoterebbe il mio apprezzamento.


Ok. De sto tipo non te ne fotte un cazzo. Basta saperlo, l'altra volta te l'ho detto e mi hai parlato di un problema di percezione. A me sembra che sto poraccio sia molto più equilibrato e risolto di come lo dipingi tu.
Adesso manco l'infatuazione :rotfl:


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Francesca, tu non hai la benché minima idea di quali siano le sue dinamiche familiari e del perché lei lo respingesse .... la stai dipingendo come la strega cattiva sulla base delle informazioni che lui (quello che conosci da pochi mesi), ti ha dato... magari è così ...ma devi mettere in conto che potrebbe non essere vero .... non mi entrare in competizione. Con chi gli è stata accanto per 30 anni.... e non la sminuire ...o così sminuisci te stessa .... e non ci fai una bella figura, credimi.
> Se tu fa comodo pensarla così, buon per te ...ma potrebbe non essere così .
> Uno, potrebbe non essere vero affatto
> Due, lei forse lo ha rifiutato dopo la scoperta di un’amante ? O per altri mille motivi che tu non puoi sapere .
> ...


Ciao, mi sa che tralasci che vengo da una separazione (non per tradimenti) con due figli e ho più di 40 anni. 
Con che tristezza intendevo che m fa tristezza in ogni caso, anche in quello della moglie ignara, perché sono perfettamente conscia di non sapere e contemplo tutte le ipotesi possibili, anche se improbabili. Per far capire perché ritengo alcune improbabili dovrei fornire alcuni dettagli e in pubblico non me la sento. Penso che il rapporto con la moglie per lui sia finito e credo che non la abbia mai tradita prima. Non vuol dire affatto che starò con lui, non sono in competizione.


----------



## disincantata (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Come ho spiegato lui cerca di aiutarmi in concreto, non ha senso negare questo.


QUINDI NON LO AMI MA ACCETTI SOLDI????

Penoso e spero se ne renda conto.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo squallore c'è anche quando pietisci sesso dalla legittima. Non facciamo finta che esistano squallori di serie A e serie B secondo convenienza. Vivere lontano da persone e situazioni squallide è un lavoro faticoso. Ai limiti dell'ascesi.
> E ben pochi ci riescono.
> Soprattutto invecchiando.


La penso come te, è grave?


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> QUINDI NON LO AMI MA ACCETTI SOLDI????
> 
> Penoso e spero se ne renda conto.


Non ha bisogno di rendersene conto, la menzogna non mi appartiene, siamo come olio e acqua, lui sa bene come mi sento.  Mi aiuta anche nelle piccole riparazioni, questo è accettabile?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non ha bisogno di rendersene conto, la menzogna non mi appartiene, siamo come olio e acqua, lui sa bene come mi sento.  Mi aiuta anche nelle piccole riparazioni, questo è accettabile?


Meglio i soldi. Comunque grazie per la tua testimonianza. Io il quadro lo ho chiaro. Passo e chiudo.


----------



## disincantata (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mariben ma ti riferisci alla e moglie di D. o alla moglie del mio amante o a entrambe? Lui alle mie domanda mi ha risposto: tu non capisci perché sei molto diversa, da parte sua si tratta di convenienza.



In contraddizione con gli aiuti che ti da, quindi tutte e due avete convenenza,ma lei e' la moglie. Inoltre in Svizzera le Leggi  tutelano molto la famiglia, quindi se si separa rischia di perdere quasi tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> La penso come te, è grave?


No.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. De sto tipo non te ne fotte un cazzo. Basta saperlo, l'altra volta te l'ho detto e mi hai parlato di un problema di percezione. A me sembra che sto poraccio sia molto più equilibrato e risolto di come lo dipingi tu.
> Adesso manco l'infatuazione :rotfl:


No. E' gravissimo lo so. Scommetto che a scuola eri bravissimo nei temi :rotfl:


----------



## Rosarose (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo squallore c'è anche quando pietisci sesso dalla legittima. Non facciamo finta che esistano squallori di serie A e serie B secondo convenienza. Vivere lontano da persone e situazioni squallide è un lavoro faticoso. Ai limiti dell'ascesi.
> E ben pochi ci riescono.
> Soprattutto invecchiando.


Condivido!!


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No. E' gravissimo lo so. Scommetto che a scuola eri bravissimo nei temi :rotfl:


Ero bravissimo in tutto. 
Ma questo c'entra poco.
Comunque parliamoci chiaro: lui ti serve, quindi prenditelo in casa. Tanto ti si è GIÀ comprato il diritto d'ingresso. Non sarà dio sceso in terra, ma visto il tuo rapporto con la sua utilità  (non ti sto giudicando, ma per carattere sono uno che valuta), riuscirai tranquillamente a fartelo piacere.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> In contraddizione con gli aiuti che ti da, quindi tutte e due avete convenenza,ma lei e' la moglie. Inoltre in Svizzera le Leggi  tutelano molto la famiglia, quindi se si separa rischia di perdere quasi tutto.


Il problema è che io do molto di più


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Il problema è che io do molto di più


Non puoi saperlo.


----------



## disincantata (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non ha bisogno di rendersene conto, la menzogna non mi appartiene, siamo come olio e acqua, lui sa bene come mi sento.  Mi aiuta anche nelle piccole riparazioni, questo è accettabile?



NON credo ti si rompa sempre tutto. Non ci baderei neppure se un'amante idraulico mi riparasse un lavandino.

Gli chiederei cosa gli devo e in caso di diniego lo riterrei solo un gesto carino ma non un aiuto di cui non ho bisogno. 
Dato che lo hai  scritto e ribadito che ti aiuta, uno pensa solo dandoti soldi,magari a lui piace anche quello.

Il fatto che non abbia mai tradito la moglie prima secondo te, fa 9ensare ancora di piup che tra loro il sesso non sia mai mancato,  poi lui era assente spesso per lavoro, quindi quando rientrava,ci sta.

Provato pure io per qualche anno,ci si vedeva al venerdi sera fino alla domenica sera, ma lo facevamo spesso  e poi howcoperto che nel mente aveva purel'altra.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> In contraddizione con gli aiuti che ti da, quindi tutte e due avete convenenza,ma lei e' la moglie. Inoltre in Svizzera le Leggi  tutelano molto la famiglia, quindi se si separa rischia di perdere quasi tutto.


Cara mia, io mi sono sempre mantenuta da sola e continuo a farlo. Tu sei stata tradita?


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non puoi saperlo.


Come no,,,,,,,,,,chiedilo a urbis


----------



## Lara3 (6 Ottobre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> In contraddizione con gli aiuti che ti da, quindi tutte e due avete convenenza,ma lei e' la moglie. Inoltre in Svizzera le Leggi  tutelano molto la famiglia, quindi se si separa rischia di perdere quasi tutto.[/QUOTE
> 
> È vero ?
> Lo sapevi, ti aveva mai parlato di questo ?


----------



## Lara3 (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Il problema è che io do molto di più


Non capisco . A cosa ti riferisci ?


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON credo ti si rompa sempre tutto. Non ci baderei neppure se un'amante idraulico mi riparasse un lavandino.
> 
> Gli chiederei cosa gli devo e in caso di diniego lo riterrei solo un gesto carino ma non un aiuto di cui non ho bisogno.
> Dato che lo hai  scritto e ribadito che ti aiuta, uno pensa solo dandoti soldi,magari a lui piace anche quello.
> ...


Non è idraulico, non vive in Svizzera e non mi importa cosa ci fa a letto. Mi dispiace deluderti così ma sono molto sicura di me stessa. Sei stata tradita come immaginavo.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ero bravissimo in tutto.
> Ma questo c'entra poco.
> Comunque parliamoci chiaro: lui ti serve, quindi prenditelo in casa. Tanto ti si è GIÀ comprato il diritto d'ingresso. Non sarà dio sceso in terra, ma visto il tuo rapporto con la sua utilità  (non ti sto giudicando, ma per carattere sono uno che valuta), riuscirai tranquillamente a fartelo piacere.


:rotfl:sbagliato


----------



## Lara3 (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non è idraulico, non vive in Svizzera e non mi importa cosa ci fa a letto. Mi dispiace deluderti così ma sono molto sicura di me stessa. Sei stata tradita come immaginavo.


Allora sei tu che vivi in Svizzera ?
Quindi lui dovrà fare un divorzio italiano.


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora sei tu che vivi in Svizzera ?
> Quindi lui dovrà fare un divorzio italiano.


Dici?


----------



## francisca (6 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non puoi saperlo.


Hai ragione infatti citavo urbis, mi manca.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Come no,,,,,,,,,,chiedilo a urbis


Urbis et orbis


----------



## stany (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non ha bisogno di rendersene conto, la menzogna non mi appartiene, siamo come olio e acqua, lui sa bene come mi sento.  Mi aiuta anche nelle piccole riparazioni, questo è accettabile?


E che minchia state insieme  (o vorreste) se siete separati per antonomasia? Un bastone per la vecchiaia vicendevole? Storia senza passione....mah! Mi piacciono le persone concrete e razionali, ma se ho ben capito, tu dici di non essere infatuata,ma solo interessata....Non disdegni l'ausilio economico ma non vuoi dipendere da lui,come da qualsiasi altro; legittimo, ma forse lui percepisce questo tuo freno razionale che diventa anche un limite. Può essere che a lui vada bene così, piuttosto che ritrovarsi una fuori di testa che lo potrebbe assillare e compromettere ; ma a sto punto dovrebbe, o meglio, potrebbe andare bene pure a te nell'attesa dell'agognato traguardo della convivenza. Le cose andranno come andranno ,senza una forzatura da parte di uno,o di tutti e due....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> 2001 o 2011?


2001, vive di ricordi


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Repetita iuvant


se se


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Puó essere che cerchi di ispirare qualche anima di buon cuore...


 cerca volontarie ansiose di avere un giudizio disinteressato sulla performance
si offre come volontario


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Come no,,,,,,,,,,chiedilo a urbis


 miiii


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Hai ragione infatti citavo urbis, mi manca.


Aridaje con sto urbis....


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 2001, vive di ricordi


Son vecchio...


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cerca volontarie ansiose di avere un giudizio disinteressato sulla performance
> si offre come volontario


Ehm...veramente la performance dovrebbe farla lei...


----------



## francisca (7 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E che minchia state insieme  (o vorreste) se siete separati per antonomasia? Un bastone per la vecchiaia vicendevole? Storia senza passione....mah! Mi piacciono le persone concrete e razionali, ma se ho ben capito, tu dici di non essere infatuata,ma solo interessata....Non disdegni l'ausilio economico ma non vuoi dipendere da lui,come da qualsiasi altro; legittimo, ma forse lui percepisce questo tuo freno razionale che diventa anche un limite. Può essere che a lui vada bene così, piuttosto che ritrovarsi una fuori di testa che lo potrebbe assillare e compromettere ; ma a sto punto dovrebbe, o meglio, potrebbe andare bene pure a te nell'attesa dell'agognato traguardo della convivenza. Le cose andranno come andranno ,senza una forzatura da parte di uno,o di tutti e due....


Hai centrato il problema. Lui desidera una futura convivenza e non vede ostacoli, io non ci penso neanche. Temo che mia figlia abbia subodorato qualche cosa perché qualche giorno fa se ne è uscita con: "eh, ma non è che adesso ti trovi un fidanzato,,,,,,,,,,,:ira:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,"e non è solo per i figli, non ci conosciamo abbastanza, non mi fido nenache di me stessa, tutte cose che gli ho spiegato più volte, lui rimane convinto.


----------



## francisca (7 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Aridaje con sto urbis....
> 
> Son vecchio...
> 
> Ehm...veramente la performance dovrebbe farla lei...


:rotfl:tu non ti preoccupare


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> :rotfl:tu non ti preoccupare


Dici che sono in buone mani?


----------



## francisca (7 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dici che sono in buone mani?


non solo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> non solo


mmmmmm


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Aridaje con sto urbis....
> 
> Son vecchio...
> 
> Ehm...veramente la performance dovrebbe farla lei...


appunto! Tu che fai guardi?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto! Tu che fai guardi?


No, ballo l'halli galli.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sai che in Thailandia ci sono i blowjob bar? Entri, ne Provi un po', Dopodiché ti metti a fare il sommelier di pompini. Ho un amico che vive laggiù che si è perfino fatto le varie playlist da sentire in cuffia abbinate al nome delle ragazze...





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che schifo...





Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Che squallore





Mariben ha detto:


> Quoto
> Squallido per non dire altro.
> Non a caso abbiamo , come  italiani,il triste primato del turismo sessuale.



Ma come....
Ci lamentiamo che dal punto di vista "tecnico" non sempre le cose vanno per il meglio (eufemismo) con i partner e che la passione svanisce per lasciare il posto alle coppie bianche e poi, quando ci sono soggetti che hanno abilità, maestria e capacità ovviamente non disponibili gratuitamente ci tiriamo indietro schifandoli?
In Thailandia ci sono donne che sviluppano il pavimento pelvico per fare cose impensabili a qualsiasi soggetto femminile nostrano, ma piuttosto che discutere di loro (e del fatto che come in tutte le attività umane il talento non basta ma ci vuole l'esercizio e lo studio) trattiamo l'argomento  come un retaggio di un desiderio malato.
Nella realtà la coltre del desiderio protratto e insaziato delle coppie copre più di una défaillance e alla fine permette di gestire il sesso in maniera socialmente accettabile, definendo limiti che nascondono paure.
Mi incuriosisce: cosa fa veramente schifo (o paura) per voi in quello che ha citato Arci?
Escludiamo per un attimo il concetto di sfruttamento e pensiamo solo allo scambio sessuale tra individui adulti consenzienti. Cosa c'è che fa schifo? Cosa c'è di sbagliato nel farlo per il proprio godimento personale occasionale con una donna tecnicamente preparata (e viceversa si intende, con altre modalità e persone)?
Quello che voglio capire è cosa ci interessa veramente.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma come....
> Ci lamentiamo che dal punto di vista "tecnico" non sempre le cose vanno per il meglio (eufemismo) con i partner e che la passione svanisce per lasciare il posto alle coppie bianche e poi, quando ci sono soggetti che hanno abilità, maestria e capacità ovviamente non disponibili gratuitamente ci tiriamo indietro schifandoli?
> In Thailandia ci sono donne che sviluppano il pavimento pelvico per fare cose impensabili a qualsiasi soggetto femminile nostrano, ma piuttosto che discutere di loro (e del fatto che come in tutte le attività umane il talento non basta ma ci vuole l'esercizio e lo studio) trattiamo l'argomento  come un retaggio di un desiderio malato.
> Nella realtà la coltre del desiderio protratto e insaziato delle coppie copre più di una défaillance e alla fine permette di gestire il sesso in maniera socialmente accettabile, definendo limiti che nascondono paure.
> ...


di sbagliato nulla. Al netto dello sfruttamento, come hai già detto tu.
Di triste e squallido l'idea di pagare per il sesso. E anche questo può essere solo un'opinione personale basata su cosa rappresenta il sesso per ognuno di noi.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> di sbagliato nulla. Al netto dello sfruttamento, come hai già detto tu.
> Di triste e squallido l'idea di pagare per il sesso. E anche questo può essere solo un'opinione personale basata su cosa rappresenta il sesso per ognuno di noi.


Sicuramente, ma proviamo anche a superare la questione del pagamento.
Mettiamo che tra il cliente ci sia una persona che sia curiosa di provare dei pompini fatti bene non avendo mai avuto occasione di riceverli adeguati dalla partner.
E' una curiosità insana?


----------



## Mariben (8 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahah ...temo di sì ...





danny ha detto:


> Ma come....
> Ci lamentiamo che dal punto di vista "tecnico" non sempre le cose vanno per il meglio (eufemismo) con i partner e che la passione svanisce per lasciare il posto alle coppie bianche e poi, quando ci sono soggetti che hanno abilità, maestria e capacità ovviamente non disponibili gratuitamente ci tiriamo indietro schifandoli?
> In Thailandia ci sono donne che sviluppano il pavimento pelvico per fare cose impensabili a qualsiasi soggetto femminile nostrano, ma piuttosto che discutere di loro (e del fatto che come in tutte le attività umane il talento non basta ma ci vuole l'esercizio e lo studio) trattiamo l'argomento  come un retaggio di un desiderio malato.
> Nella realtà la coltre del desiderio protratto e insaziato delle coppie copre più di una défaillance e alla fine permette di gestire il sesso in maniera socialmente accettabile, definendo limiti che nascondono paure.
> ...


Non ho mai pensato di soddisfare certi miei desideri pagandoli come non ho mai pensato di farmi pagare per esprimere i miei " talenti" ( e mi è stato proposto non in termini di denaro ma regali viaggi ecc )
Ma è un mio limite e come tale non giudico chi invece non lo sente come tale
Nel caso specifico però lo sfruttamento c'è ed è documentato Quindi mi fa orrore 
Non è un giudizio morale ma etico
A dire il vero nella prostituzione , a parte casi rari, lo sfruttamento, il ricatto sono parte integrante del fenomeno.
Da donna non posso e non riesco a vederlo come uno scambio libero tra adulti consenzienti.
Nella stramaggioranza dei casi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma proviamo anche a superare la questione del pagamento.
> Mettiamo che tra il cliente ci sia una persona che sia curiosa di provare dei pompini fatti bene non avendo mai avuto occasione di riceverli adeguati dalla partner.
> E' una curiosità insana?


Insano no
Non capibile da parte mia si. Non mi interessa un cunnilingus fatto bene. Mi interessa un cunnilingus fatto bene dalla persona con cui ho un rapporto di intimità. Altrimenti ne faccio a meno serenamente.


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato di soddisfare certi miei desideri pagandoli come non ho mai pensato di farmi pagare per esprimere i miei " talenti" ( e mi è stato proposto non in termini di denaro ma regali viaggi ecc )
> Ma è un mio limite e come tale non giudico chi invece non lo sente come tale
> Nel caso specifico però lo sfruttamento c'è ed è documentato Quindi mi fa orrore
> Non è un giudizio morale ma etico
> ...


Se poi calcoliamo che quelle donne sono state avviate a quel genere di “professione” fin all’eta in cui i nostri figli smoccolavano piangenti salutandoci dalla finestra dell’asilo,da l’idea di quanto siano iniziati in modo consensuale .
Fossi un uomo non so se riuscirei a non vedere in quelle donne delle ex bambine abusate ma si sa che c’e chi si eccita proprio pensando a quello.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato di soddisfare certi miei desideri pagandoli come non ho mai pensato di farmi pagare per esprimere i miei " talenti" ( e mi è stato proposto non in termini di denaro ma regali viaggi ecc )
> Ma è un mio limite e come tale non giudico chi invece non lo sente come tale
> Nel caso specifico però lo sfruttamento c'è ed è documentato Quindi mi fa orrore
> Non è un giudizio morale ma etico
> ...


Non voglio arrivare a discutere di prostituzione e tutto quello che è collegato, incluso il concetto di scambio mercenario. 
La questione è un'altra.
In un rapporto di libero scambio tra adulti consenzienti, cosa vi è di sbagliato nella volontà di ricevere una prestazione sessuale di elevato livello tecnico per puro godimento personale?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non voglio arrivare a discutere di prostituzione e tutto quello che è collegato, incluso il concetto di scambio mercenario.
> La questione è un'altra.
> In un rapporto di libero scambio tra adulti consenzienti, cosa vi è di sbagliato nella volontà di ricevere una prestazione sessuale di elevato livello tecnico per puro godimento personale?


Perchè parli di sbagliato?
Io ho parlato di schifo e tristezza
Non sono nessuno per dire che sia sbagliato
E torno a dire che già il termine prestazione sessuale è quanto di più lontano è il sesso per me.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Insano no
> Non capibile da parte mia si. Non mi interessa un cunnilingus fatto bene. Mi interessa un cunnilingus fatto bene dalla persona con cui ho un rapporto di intimità. Altrimenti ne faccio a meno serenamente.


Io vado oltre questo schema: mi interessa un rapporto con la persona indipendentemente dal valore tecnico della prestazione. E' tutto il contesto a dargli valore.
E, se lo scambio di intimità funziona, è il tempo e la pratica a migliorare gli schemi e a renderli più soddisfacenti per entrambi.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè parli di sbagliato?
> Io ho parlato di schifo e tristezza
> Non sono nessuno per dire che sia sbagliato
> E torno a dire che già il termine prestazione sessuale è quanto di più lontano è il sesso per me.


Questo è il tipo di risposte che cerco.
:up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io vado oltre questo schema: mi interessa un rapporto con la persona indipendentemente dal valore tecnico della prestazione. E' tutto il contesto a dargli valore.
> E, se lo scambio di intimità funziona, è il tempo e la pratica a migliorare gli schemi e a renderli più soddisfacenti per entrambi.


sono d'accordissimo, intendevo questo
Non ho mai dato voti alla prestazione e spero di non averne ricevuti
Intendevo dire che pur piacendomi una determinata pratica, o la "ottengo" da qualcuno con cui sono coinvolta o di sicuro non mi rivolgo a uno specialista (ammesso che esista )


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo, intendevo questo
> Non ho mai dato voti alla prestazione e spero di non averne ricevuti
> Intendevo dire che pur piacendomi una determinata pratica, *o la "ottengo"* da qualcuno con cui sono coinvolta o di sicuro non mi rivolgo a uno specialista (ammesso che esista )


E quando non la ottieni?
Il punto a cui volevo arrivare è proprio questo.
Il coinvolgimento sopperisce alle mancanze di pompini fatti bene (prendo spunto da un post di Orbis), però col tempo se si cresce insieme, bisognerebbe imparare a farli come l'altro desidera.
Rendersi disponibili, aprirsi anche alle spiegazioni tecniche e ai confronti, mettere da parte l'orgoglio perché nessuno - pur dotato di talento e desiderio - senza la necessaria pratica e teoria è capace da solo di capire cosa desidera l'altro.
Accade sempre?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *E quando non la ottieni?*
> Il punto a cui volevo arrivare è proprio questo.
> Il coinvolgimento sopperisce alle mancanze di pompini fatti bene (prendo spunto da un post di Orbis), però col tempo se si cresce insieme, bisognerebbe imparare a farli come l'altro desidera.
> Rendersi disponibili, aprirsi anche alle spiegazioni tecniche e ai confronti, mettere da parte l'orgoglio perché nessuno - pur dotato di talento e desiderio - senza la necessaria pratica e teoria è capace da solo di capire cosa desidera l'altro.
> Accade sempre?


Ottengo altro. Se sto con una persona è anche perchè mi soddisfa sessualmente
Certo non sono fissata con una pratica.
Piuttosto che fatta contro voglia preferisco passare ad altro.
Di sicuro non cerco appunto lo specialista.
Tendenzialmente parlo e chiedo e mi piace che mi venga chiesto e suggerito il modo migliore in cui una cosa si vuole venga fatta
Prendendo l'esempio di @Orbis, fossi la sua amante mi spiacerebbe molto sapere che si lamenta senza averne parlato con me e senza aver provato ad aiutarmi a capire cosa gli piace.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No, ballo l'halli galli.


lo sospettavo , parli sempre delle prestazioni ricevute, ma mai di quelle offerte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ottengo altro. Se sto con una persona è anche perchè mi soddisfa sessualmente
> *Certo non sono fissata con una pratica*.
> Piuttosto che fatta contro voglia preferisco passare ad altro.
> Di sicuro non cerco appunto lo specialista.
> ...


è questo , secondo me, che mina certe relazioni. Se rimane in mente una determinata volta, non credo sia solo dovuto alla prestazione eccellente, ma allo stato di coinvolgimento.
Parlarne è un ottimo approccio, ma è altrettanto vincolante, si deve essere aperti a ricevere richieste anche dall'altra parte.
Sempre riferendosi al povero [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION], se non ricordo male  disse cha a lui non piace leccarla. Per cui dovrebbe essere ben aperto mentalmente che una richiesta, potrebbe comportare a sua volta una richiesta.
Quanto si è pronti?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è questo , secondo me, che mina certe relazioni. Se rimane in mente una determinata volta, non credo sia solo dovuto alla prestazione eccellente, ma allo stato di coinvolgimento.
> Parlarne è un ottimo approccio, ma è altrettanto vincolante, si deve essere aperti a ricevere richieste anche dall'altra parte.
> Sempre riferendosi al povero @_Orbis Tertius_, se non ricordo male  disse cha a lui non piace leccarla. Per cui dovrebbe essere ben aperto mentalmente che una richiesta, potrebbe comportare a sua volta una richiesta.
> Quanto si è pronti?


Non lo so
Certo che se non ti piace leccarla e non ti applichi non puoi aspettarti che se a me non piace fare pompini mi applico per farli

Per me è fondamentale parlarsi, anche perchè se mi faccio problemi a parlare con la persona con cui voglio dividere una parte di me così importante credo che indagherei sul perchè


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è questo , secondo me, che mina certe relazioni. Se rimane in mente una determinata volta, non credo sia solo dovuto alla prestazione eccellente, ma allo stato di coinvolgimento.
> Parlarne è un ottimo approccio, ma è altrettanto vincolante, si deve essere aperti a ricevere richieste anche dall'altra parte.
> Sempre riferendosi al povero @_Orbis Tertius_, se non ricordo male  disse cha a lui non piace leccarla. Per cui dovrebbe essere ben aperto mentalmente che una richiesta, potrebbe comportare a sua volta una richiesta.
> Quanto si è pronti?





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo so
> Certo che se non ti piace leccarla e non ti applichi non puoi aspettarti che se a me non piace fare pompini mi applico per farli
> 
> Per me è fondamentale parlarsi, anche perchè se mi faccio problemi a parlare con la persona con cui voglio dividere una parte di me così importante credo che indagherei sul perchè


Penso che ognuno di noi abbia i suoi "cavalli di battaglia".
Ne ho anch'io, in termini di sesso orale: lo so perché ricevo puntualmente i complimenti.
Lo faccio senza pretendere nulla in cambio: so che mi piace, so che piace e basta così.
Se un pompino mi deve essere fatto come un favore o come un "do ut des", allora no, grazie.
Se me lo fai perché piace a te e piace me va bene. Certo, una volta goduto non è che ti lascio all'asciutto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo so
> Certo che se non ti piace leccarla e non ti applichi non puoi aspettarti che se a me non piace fare pompini mi applico per farli
> 
> Per me è fondamentale parlarsi, anche perchè se mi faccio problemi a parlare con la persona con cui voglio dividere una parte di me così importante credo che indagherei sul perchè


certo chiedere, ma mi rendo conto che se non lo fa ha le sue ragioni, che io posso più o meno condividere. 

Per me è fondamentale starci bene insieme. Faccio un esempio, magari è bravo a scopare ma non a leccarla. Se ci sto bene insieme, mi basta anche solo quello.

Poi ci sono quelli che ne hanno una per ogni performance


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Penso che ognuno di noi abbia i suoi "cavalli di battaglia".
> Ne ho anch'io, in termini di sesso orale: lo so perché ricevo puntualmente i complimenti.
> Lo faccio senza pretendere nulla in cambio: so che mi piace, so che piace e basta così.
> Se un pompino mi deve essere fatto come un favore o come un "do ut des", allora no, grazie.
> Se me lo fai perché piace a te e piace me va bene. Certo, una volta goduto non è che ti lascio all'asciutto.


Avevo capito che il sesso orale fatto non ti interessava
Quoto tutto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo chiedere, ma mi rendo conto che se non lo fa ha le sue ragioni, che io posso più o meno condividere.
> 
> *Per me è fondamentale starci bene insieme. Faccio un esempio, magari è bravo a scopare ma non a leccarla. Se ci sto bene insieme, mi basta anche solo quello.*
> 
> Poi ci sono quelli che ne hanno una per ogni performance


Quoto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo chiedere, ma mi rendo conto che se non lo fa ha le sue ragioni, che io posso più o meno condividere.
> 
> Per me è fondamentale starci bene insieme. Faccio un esempio, magari è bravo a scopare ma non a leccarla. Se ci sto bene insieme, mi basta anche solo quello.
> 
> Poi ci sono quelli che ne hanno una per ogni performance


La mia ex amante nell'orale era zero... eppure...per me resta la numero 1!


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In Thailandia ci sono donne che sviluppano il pavimento pelvico per fare cose impensabili a qualsiasi soggetto femminile nostrano


Pure a Roma. Fidati. E aggratise.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma come....
> Ci lamentiamo che dal punto di vista "tecnico" non sempre le cose vanno per il meglio (eufemismo) con i partner e che la passione svanisce per lasciare il posto alle coppie bianche e poi, quando ci sono soggetti che hanno abilità, maestria e capacità ovviamente non disponibili gratuitamente ci tiriamo indietro schifandoli?
> In Thailandia ci sono donne che sviluppano il pavimento pelvico per fare cose impensabili a qualsiasi soggetto femminile nostrano, ma piuttosto che discutere di loro (e del fatto che come in tutte le attività umane il talento non basta ma ci vuole l'esercizio e lo studio) trattiamo l'argomento  come un retaggio di un desiderio malato.
> Nella realtà la coltre del desiderio protratto e insaziato delle coppie copre più di una défaillance e alla fine permette di gestire il sesso in maniera socialmente accettabile, definendo limiti che nascondono paure.
> ...


In realtà, a me l'unica cosa squallida che mi intristisce profondamente e offrire valute alternative ad uno scambio alla pari. Per me è sesso contro sesso.
Già sesso contro affetto per me è uno scambio imperfetto. Tipo mangiare il condimento senza la pietanza. Ma sono io che sono fatti male, ovvio.
Sesso contro lavori in casa, ho già detto come la penso 
Sesso contro soldi a me smoscia male. Però non lo escludo in senso assoluto. Una volta ho affittato un tizio per una mia amica che voleva provare la mmf, ed ero fuori piazza, per cui i miei amici storici da coinvolgere non erano disponibili. E L'esperienza è stata tutt'altro che squallida.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In realtà, a* me l'unica cosa squallida che mi intristisce profondamente e offrire valute alternative ad uno scambio alla pari.* *Per me è sesso contro sesso.*
> Già sesso contro affetto per me è uno scambio imperfetto. Tipo mangiare il condimento senza la pietanza. Ma sono io che sono fatti male, ovvio.
> Sesso contro lavori in casa, ho già detto come la penso
> Sesso contro soldi a me smoscia male. Però non lo escludo in senso assoluto. Una volta ho affittato un tizio per una mia amica che voleva provare la mmf, ed ero fuori piazza, per cui i miei amici storici da coinvolgere non erano disponibili. E L'esperienza è stata tutt'altro che squallida.


:up:


----------



## Mariben (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma proviamo anche a superare la questione del pagamento.
> Mettiamo che tra il cliente ci sia una persona che sia curiosa di provare dei pompini fatti bene non avendo mai avuto occasione di riceverli adeguati dalla partner.
> E' una curiosità insana?


Non ho molte remore in fatto di sesso ma una pratica  è assolutamente fuori discussione per me.

Se il mio uomo con cui condivido tutte le fantasie, tranne quella, decidesse di " provarla" con una professionista sarebbe espulso dai giochi seduta stante.


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma come....
> Ci lamentiamo che dal punto di vista "tecnico" non sempre le cose vanno per il meglio (eufemismo) con i partner e che la passione svanisce per lasciare il posto alle coppie bianche e poi, quando ci sono soggetti che hanno abilità, maestria e capacità ovviamente non disponibili gratuitamente ci tiriamo indietro schifandoli?
> In Thailandia ci sono donne che sviluppano il pavimento pelvico per fare cose impensabili a qualsiasi soggetto femminile nostrano, ma piuttosto che discutere di loro (e del fatto che come in tutte le attività umane il talento non basta ma ci vuole l'esercizio e lo studio) trattiamo l'argomento  come un retaggio di un desiderio malato.
> Nella realtà la coltre del desiderio protratto e insaziato delle coppie copre più di una défaillance e alla fine permette di gestire il sesso in maniera socialmente accettabile, definendo limiti che nascondono paure.
> ...


Ma non solo in Thailandia


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

Però poniamo il caso di danny
Non fare sesso è frustrante
Ma non fa neanche bene
Pagasse x scopate io non lo troverei così ripugnante (ovvio una professionista non una schiava)

Boh sarò strana io 

Io non comprendo nemmeno come si possa, stare in coppia senza avere rapporti che è un modo di sentire l altro... Eppure vedo che anche qui succede

Alla fine è più forte l esigenza di tenere unita la famiglia che la coppia. Il mio ex marito non era refrettario ma non mi cercava mai. Se lo cercavo io lui c era... A me sta cosa mi rendeva  frustrata.
Eppure sono più le coppie bianche nel mio entourage di amicizie che le normali (con annesse corna)
E allora x non innamorarsi che poi unminimo di casini capitano sempre che uno vada da una professionista 
No?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Però poniamo il caso di danny
> Non fare sesso è frustrante
> Ma non fa neanche bene
> Pagasse x scopate io non lo troverei così ripugnante (ovvio una professionista non una schiava)
> ...


Se concepisci il sesso slegato dalla persona con cui lo fai probabilmente hai ragione
c'è chi non ha voglia di sesso ma ha voglia di sesso con una persona specifica


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se concepisci il sesso slegato dalla persona con cui lo fai probabilmente hai ragione
> c'è chi non ha voglia di sesso ma ha voglia di sesso con una persona specifica


Si hai ragione certo 

Avere voglia con una persona specifica e la persona in questione no è abbastanza deprimente e forse ti fa passare anche la. Voglia di sesso in effetti


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si hai ragione certo
> 
> Avere voglia con una persona specifica e la p*ersona in questione no è abbastanza deprimente *e forse ti fa passare anche la. Voglia di sesso in effetti


so esattamente cosa significa
Nonostante questo non ho mai avuto la voglia di sesso, nemmeno dopo mesi di astinenza. 
Devo prima passare dalla persona perchè nasca in me il desiderio.


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> so esattamente cosa significa
> Nonostante questo non ho mai avuto la voglia di sesso, nemmeno dopo mesi di astinenza.
> Devo prima passare dalla persona perchè nasca in me il desiderio.


Anche x me passa dalla persona se no possa stare mesi senza 
E anche io ahimè l ho provato...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche x me passa dalla persona se no possa stare mesi senza
> E anche io ahimè l ho provato...


Però per te è comprensibile il pagare per...per me no.
Lì non passa dalla persona


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però per te è comprensibile il pagare per...per me no.
> Lì non passa dalla persona


E comprensibile se voglia di sesso

Si do me non pesava (o così credevo) ho amiche che se non lo fanno patiscono davvero fisicamente
Uomini poi...


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ho amici uomini la cui moglie non la da e si lamentano sul serio che devono ricorrere a Federica...

Non so se desiderinonk moglie a qsto punto o svuitarsi

Va be cmq non è fisiologico né sano non scopare questo è assodato


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E comprensibile se voglia di sesso
> 
> Si do me non pesava (o così credevo) ho amiche che se non lo* fanno patiscono davvero fisicamente*
> Uomini poi...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusa mi resta difficile crederlo
E comunque non è che da sola una si annoia eh


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scusa mi resta difficile crederlo
> E comunque non è che da sola una si annoia eh


Eppure lo dicono... No però sola qualche volta va bene poi anche no mica abbiamo 70 anni dai 

Io credo davvero che faccia male non avere quello che si ha in un rapporto a due al di là Dell orgasmo il gioco le coccole il calore lo scambio.... 


Orgasmo mi era uscito organo poi ho corretto 

Anche l' Organo cmq certo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Eppure lo dicono... No però sola qualche volta va bene poi anche no mica abbiamo 70 anni dai
> 
> Io credo davvero che faccia male non avere quello che si ha in un rapporto a due al di là Dell orgasmo il gioco le coccole il calore lo scambio....
> 
> ...


Ma certo che non abbiamo 70 anni!
Siamo partite dal pagare
Per me non è comprensibile
PEr altri si
Ovvio che si spera di incontrare qualcuno che faccia rinascere in noi il desiderio.
Se non accade poi c'è chi sente il bisogno di sfogarsi con chiunque e chi non ha problemi a fare in altro modo


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma certo che non abbiamo 70 anni!
> Siamo partite dal pagare
> Per me non è comprensibile
> PEr altri si
> ...


Ok
Per me  Pagare se la Mancanza è prettamente di sesso lo concepisco.

Piu che avere un marito. O moglie che per chissà quale motivo non te lo/la dà (che poi il motivo è non mi attrai più tranne casi di malattia o depressione che puoi tenendoci  curare)

Triste può essere.... Ma non più di altri compromessi x me


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Però poniamo il caso di danny
> Non fare sesso è frustrante
> Ma non fa neanche bene
> Pagasse x scopate io non lo troverei così ripugnante (ovvio una professionista non una schiava)
> ...


Personalmente non ne sono attratto, come non sono attratto particolarmente  da una relazione non mercenaria basata esclusivamente sul sesso, ma trovo comprensibili le motivazioni che adduci.


----------



## Moni (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente non ne sono attratto, come non sono attratto particolarmente  da una relazione non mercenaria basata esclusivamente sul sesso, ma trovo comprensibili le motivazioni che adduci.


Ma nemmeno io ne sono attratta ma come te posso capire chi lo fa...
Io figurati non ho mai scopato  random nemmeno da, ragazza se non mi scattava qualcosa per la persona di altro....


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E allora x non innamorarsi che poi unminimo di casini capitano sempre che uno vada da una professionista


ll problema di uno che va a prostitute non è quello di innamorarsi o meno ma semplicemente di non avere casini.
Un conoscente amava ripetere che 'le donne che costano di meno sono quelle che paghi'.


----------



## francisca (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma proviamo anche a superare la questione del pagamento.
> Mettiamo che tra il cliente ci sia una persona che sia curiosa di provare dei pompini fatti bene non avendo mai avuto occasione di riceverli adeguati dalla partner.
> E' una curiosità insana?


Secondo me non è insana per niente. Non ho capito perché lo chiedi.


----------



## francisca (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè parli di sbagliato?
> Io ho parlato di schifo e tristezza
> Non sono nessuno per dire che sia sbagliato
> E torno a dire che già il *termine prestazione sessuale è quanto di più lontano è il sesso per me*.


Ovvero?


----------



## francisca (8 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E quando non la ottieni?
> Il punto a cui volevo arrivare è proprio questo.
> Il coinvolgimento sopperisce alle mancanze di pompini fatti bene (prendo spunto da un post di Orbis), però col tempo se si cresce insieme, bisognerebbe imparare a farli come l'altro desidera.
> Rendersi disponibili, aprirsi anche alle spiegazioni tecniche e ai confronti, mettere da parte l'orgoglio perché nessuno - pur dotato di talento e desiderio - senza la necessaria pratica e teoria è capace da solo di capire cosa desidera l'altro.
> Accade sempre?


Aprirsi alle spiegazioni tecniche scusa ma anche no, mi azzera qualsiasi desiderio. Urbis dice questo dove?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ho molte remore in fatto di sesso ma una pratica  è assolutamente fuori discussione per me.
> 
> Se il mio uomo con cui condivido tutte le fantasie, tranne quella, decidesse di " provarla" con una professionista sarebbe espulso dai giochi seduta stante.


Da dietro ?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Insano no
> Non capibile da parte mia si. Non mi interessa un cunnilingus fatto bene. Mi interessa un cunnilingus fatto bene dalla persona con cui ho un rapporto di intimità. Altrimenti ne faccio a meno serenamente.


"Non capibile" ti fa sembrare scema.
"Non condivisibile" sarebbe più corretto.
Anche perché l'intimità si costruisce pure a partire dal sesso.
Non è che sia necessario per forza l'espletamento di tutto il cursus honorum forum-whatsapp-caffè-cena-drink-limonata-intimità-fregnainbocca :rotfl:
Senza scomodare la prostituzione, puoi pure svegliarti, chiederti nel letto di chi sei, e poi fare amicizia. Successo qualche volta e non è squallido manco lontanamente.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> "Non capibile" ti fa sembrare scema.
> "Non condivisibile" sarebbe più corretto.
> Anche perché l'intimità si costruisce pure a partire dal sesso.
> Non è che sia necessario per forza l'espletamento di tutto il cursus honorum forum-whatsapp-caffè-cena-drink-limonata-intimità-fregnainbocca :rotfl:
> Senza scomodare la prostituzione, puoi pure svegliarti, chiederti nel letto di chi sei, e poi fare amicizia. Successo qualche volta e non è squallido manco lontanamente.


Grazie per la correzione 
Non ho dubbi che possa accadere, ne ho moltissimi che possa accadere a me. 
Magari mi perdo qualcosa eh, magari domani cambio idea. Allo stato attuale non mi è mai capitato di desiderare qualcuno senza conoscerlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Grazie per la correzione
> Non ho dubbi che possa accadere, ne ho moltissimi che possa accadere a me.
> Magari mi perdo qualcosa eh, magari domani cambio idea. Allo stato attuale non mi è mai capitato di desiderare qualcuno senza conoscerlo.


Devi organizzare più festicciole :mexican:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da dietro ?


A sto punto Sono curioso pure io.


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da dietro ?


Diciamo che soffro di fastidiose e dolorose emorroidi.... Dalla memoria dei tempi...


----------



## Lara3 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ll problema di uno che va a prostitute non è quello di innamorarsi o meno ma semplicemente di non avere casini.
> Un conoscente amava ripetere che 'le donne che costano di meno sono quelle che paghi'.


Ci sono anche quelli che sì innamorano di una prostituta. Amore o infatuazione insomma perdono la testa.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sono anche quelli che sì innamorano di una prostituta. Amore o infatuazione insomma perdono la testa.


In che percentuale ?
0.000001 % dei frequentatori ?
Direi che non è il caso di far riferimento ad ipotesi remotissime e assolutamente isolate...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Diciamo che soffro di fastidiose e dolorose emorroidi.... Dalla memoria dei tempi...


Deve essere tosta. Il tuo amante ha tutta la mia comprensione.


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2018)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
Immagino tu non abbiamai  avuto un parto gemellare.
Non è il mio amante.. non più.




Arcistufo ha detto:


> Deve essere tosta. Il tuo amante ha tutta la mia comprensione.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Immagino tu non abbiamai  avuto un parto gemellare.
> Non è il mio amante.. non più.


Uguale, Io rispetto coloro che decidono di avere una relazione con un portatore di handicap. Io non ce la farei. Ho il culto delle persone sane.


----------



## Mariben (11 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uguale, Io rispetto coloro che decidono di avere una relazione con un portatore di handicap. Io non ce la farei. Ho il culto delle persone sane.


Portatore...... A dire la verità non me le porto mi seguono...


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Portatore...... A dire la verità non me le porto mi seguono...


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ho molte remore in fatto di sesso ma una pratica  è assolutamente fuori discussione per me.
> 
> Se il mio uomo con cui condivido tutte le fantasie, tranne quella, decidesse di " provarla" con una professionista sarebbe espulso dai giochi seduta stante.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da dietro ?


...


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie. In pratica stava troppo fuori per lavoro....lei gli ha chiesto se aveva un'altra e lui le ha detto che sì, e che voleva stare con me.
> Lei ha coinvolto anche il figlio che vive in casa e ha fatto un finimondo. Poi ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata. Comunque non ci vuole più stare. Ha deciso di lasciare casa. Questo mi spaventa.
> Lui dice che era infelice da molto tempo, ma io mi sento in colpa, e costretta ad assumermi responsabilità.
> So che non mi spiego bene. Tra poco lo incontro. Non so come comportarmi, cosa consigliargli visto che deve trovare un posto dove stare.


Ciao Francisca , come va ?


----------



## stany (11 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Diciamo che soffro di fastidiose e dolorose emorroidi.... Dalla memoria dei tempi...


Già....come il melone o le fragole: quando ci si fa indigestione ,mai più!


----------



## stany (11 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ho molte remore in fatto di sesso ma una pratica  è assolutamente fuori discussione per me.
> 
> Se il mio uomo con cui condivido tutte le fantasie, tranne quella, decidesse di " provarla" con una professionista sarebbe espulso dai giochi seduta stante.


Espulso.... Non gli resta che agire con la massima segretezza,oppure la bambola gonfiabile (sempre che sia tollerata da te).


----------



## stany (11 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uguale, Io rispetto coloro che decidono di avere una relazione con un portatore di handicap. Io non ce la farei. Ho il culto delle persone sane.


Il culo...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il culo...


Cosa?


----------



## Annina123 (11 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cosa?


Ahahahhahah! Adovabili


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ahahahhahah! Adovabili


Ma pevché cava?


----------



## francisca (12 Ottobre 2018)

questo uomo è troppo emotivo per me. Si è arrabbiato perché non ho potuto incontrarlo quando era disponibile lui. Naturalmente se mi aprivo con difficoltà, questo suo comportamento percepito come aggressivo ha avuto l'effetto di respingermi ulteriormente in me stessa. Allora mi ha vomitato per iscritto parole orrende Si è scusato. Lo ho scusato ma non gli ho più risposto. Passano forse 24 ore e torna alla carica che vuole vedermi. Accetto perché penso mi faccia bene esprimere quello che sento. Mi esprimo con la massima tranquillità sui miei dubbi e le miei reazioni, gli ricordo le occasioni in cui gli dissi che mi stava idealizzando, che non ero in collera, ma che non avrei mai rinunciato a me stessa, pregi e difetti, per lui. Sié di nuovo scusato, in definitiva si è messo a "piangere" e a ripetere che non riesce a stare senza vedermi per una settimana.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> questo uomo è troppo emotivo per me. Si è arrabbiato perché non ho potuto incontrarlo quando era disponibile lui. Naturalmente se mi aprivo con difficoltà, questo suo comportamento percepito come aggressivo ha avuto l'effetto di respingermi ulteriormente in me stessa. Allora mi ha vomitato per iscritto parole orrende Si è scusato. Lo ho scusato ma non gli ho più risposto. Passano forse 24 ore e torna alla carica che vuole vedermi. Accetto perché penso mi faccia bene esprimere quello che sento. Mi esprimo con la massima tranquillità sui miei dubbi e le miei reazioni, gli ricordo le occasioni in cui gli dissi che mi stava idealizzando, che non ero in collera, ma che non avrei mai rinunciato a me stessa, pregi e difetti, per lui. Sié di nuovo scusato, in definitiva si è messo a "piangere" e a ripetere che non riesce a stare senza vedermi per una settimana.


che parole orrende se posso chiedere?


----------



## francisca (13 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> che parole orrende se posso chiedere?


che era una persona inaffidabile e che era stato un coglione a credere in me, in sintesi


----------



## Farabrutto (13 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> che era una persona inaffidabile e che era stato un coglione a credere in me, in sintesi


Fermo restando il modo quanto meno maldestro come ha gestito la cosa... Non riesci a capire che in questo momento è del tutto fuori dal suo controllo?

Ha messo tutto in discussione per te (sbagliando)... E ora si sente solo ad affrontare tutto questo. Avendolo fatto spinto dal desiderio di una vita con te .. ora sente il suo movente... Inconsistente.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (13 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Fermo restando il modo quanto meno maldestro come ha gestito la cosa... Non riesci a capire che in questo momento è del tutto fuori dal suo controllo?
> 
> Ha messo tutto in discussione per te (sbagliando)... E ora si sente solo ad affrontare tutto questo. Avendolo fatto spinto dal desiderio di una vita con te .. ora sente il suo movente... Inconsistente.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Lo capisco che la situazione gli sfuggita di mano come dici tu, infatti con lui sono stata comprensiva e calma quando ci siamo visti per una ventina di minuti. Lo capisco e per essere sincera mi spaventa. 
Dice che senza di me non riesce a stare, che mi desidera troppo oltretutto. Forse sono strana ma a me mette a disagio. Non è che provo solo disagio, mi fa piacere parlare con lui etc, è difficile da spiegare e sarò magari giustamente fraintesa. Ci sono anche aspetti in lui che mi piaccio. Vabe che dice che si può sfogare solo con me. E si ritorna come hai scritto alla situazione a casa sua. Di cui non sono io a dovermi occupare però se uno ti dice che solo con te si può sfogare ti coinvolge. Rimane che non ho mai frequentato uomini sposati. E' una condizione che non mi si adatta, la gestisco con difficoltà. Mi servono i pareri di persone estranee. Mi sono confidata con una sola persona e nessun altro ovviamente sa di questa storia, non ne parlerei neppure con i fratelli.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lo capisco che la situazione gli sfuggita di mano come dici tu, infatti con lui sono stata comprensiva e calma quando ci siamo visti per una ventina di minuti. Lo capisco e per essere sincera mi spaventa.
> Dice che senza di me non riesce a stare, che mi desidera troppo oltretutto. Forse sono strana ma a me mette a disagio. Non è che provo solo disagio, mi fa piacere parlare con lui etc, è difficile da spiegare e sarò magari giustamente fraintesa. Ci sono anche aspetti in lui che mi piaccio. Vabe che dice che si può sfogare solo con me. E si ritorna come hai scritto alla situazione a casa sua. Di cui non sono io a dovermi occupare però se uno ti dice che solo con te si può sfogare ti coinvolge. Rimane che non ho mai frequentato uomini sposati. E' una condizione che non mi si adatta, la gestisco con difficoltà. Mi servono i pareri di persone estranee. Mi sono confidata con una sola persona e nessun altro ovviamente sa di questa storia, non ne parlerei neppure con i fratelli.


Non sta considerando più l’ipotesi di uscire di casa ?  Che tempi si è dato?


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cosa?


Senza .):
(Emovvoidi)


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sta considerando più l’ipotesi di uscire di casa ?  Che tempi si è dato?


L'uomo difficilmente esce di casa se non ha la situazione pronta; e qui, torno a ribadire, ha sbagliato di grosso ad intravvedere nella amante un punto di arrivo. E la dimostrazione è che più lui chiede di istituzionalizzare la relazione, e più lei prova disappunto e voglia di mantenere la propria indipendenza: lui non è l'uomo per lei!


----------



## francisca (13 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sta considerando più l’ipotesi di uscire di casa ?  Che tempi si è dato?


Dice che vuole solo aspettare qualche mese che il figlio trovi lavoro in modo che la separazione sia più conveniente. quindi verso la primavera, e che lo farà indipendentemente da me. D'altra parte non ho mai chiesto nulla né intendo farlo. Come ho detto non sono tipo da amante, sono anche chiusa e riservata e non mi intrometto. Ora mi crea ancora più disagio questo modo di fare di ieri. Non riesco bene a interpretarlo. Forse capita quando desideri molto stare con una persona.


----------



## francisca (13 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> L'uomo difficilmente esce di casa se non ha la situazione pronta; e qui, torno a ribadire, ha sbagliato di grosso ad intravvedere nella amante un punto di arrivo. E la dimostrazione è che più lui chiede di istituzionalizzare la relazione, e più lei prova disappunto e voglia di mantenere la propria indipendenza: lui non è l'uomo per lei!


Come ho già scritto ho due figli minorenni ancora per anni e un ex marito problematico, un lavoro che mi fa stare fuori di casa tutto il giorno, non posso essere una situazione pronta. La indipendenza la devo mantenere e anche lui dovrebbe secondo me.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Dice che vuole solo aspettare qualche mese che il figlio trovi lavoro in modo che la separazione sia più conveniente. quindi verso la primavera, e che lo farà indipendentemente da me. D'altra parte non ho mai chiesto nulla né intendo farlo. Come ho detto non sono tipo da amante, sono anche chiusa e riservata e non mi intrometto. Ora mi crea ancora più disagio questo modo di fare di ieri. Non riesco bene a interpretarlo. Forse capita quando desideri molto stare con una persona.


E' travolto dagli eventi che ha seguito e fatto partire basandosi su uno stato emotivo partito da te. Se salti tu salta lo stato emotivo, e forse sta iniziando a capire... (se ti neghi entra in conflitto con la sua parte logica che gli dice "hai fatto tutto questo per lei e lei si nega?", è un'ipotesi e mi auguro sia sbagliata per te)
Penso che qualcuno che lascia un matrimonio debba crearsi una visione futura da seguire, magari difficile ma non impossibile e che possa dargli un qualche ritorno per la sua persona. Probabilmente questo lui ancora non l'ha fatto, o meglio nella sua testa doveva venire a vivere con te, ora che ha capito che non sarà quello il suo futuro, dovrebbe pensare ad un'altro. Ma ora starà pensando anche alla moglie e ai figli, alle loro reazioni e a come gestire la vita in casa che rimane la sua realtà attuale.
Tu sei entrata nella sua vita perchè emotivamente non era abbastanza appagato, altrimenti non entravi, forse ha bisogno di vederti per nutrire questo stato, perchè senza di esso non andrebbe avanti. Sapere che tu sarai presente in un dopo lo aiuta.
Tu cosa provi quando ti dice che non può stare una settimana senza vederti?


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Lo capisco che la situazione gli sfuggita di mano come dici tu, infatti con lui sono stata comprensiva e calma quando ci siamo visti per una ventina di minuti. Lo capisco e per essere sincera mi spaventa.
> Dice che senza di me non riesce a stare, che mi desidera troppo oltretutto. Forse sono strana ma a me mette a disagio. Non è che provo solo disagio, mi fa piacere parlare con lui etc, è difficile da spiegare e sarò magari giustamente fraintesa. Ci sono anche aspetti in lui che mi piaccio. Vabe che dice che si può sfogare solo con me. E si ritorna come hai scritto alla situazione a casa sua. Di cui non sono io a dovermi occupare però se uno ti dice che solo con te si può sfogare ti coinvolge. Rimane che non ho mai frequentato uomini sposati. E' una condizione che non mi si adatta, la gestisco con difficoltà. Mi servono i pareri di persone estranee. Mi sono confidata con una sola persona e nessun altro ovviamente sa di questa storia, non ne parlerei neppure con i fratelli.



Ma scusa una bella roba.... Ho letto un po' della tua storia, e francamente mi sono anche cascate le braccia....

Tu sei libera, indipendente, e hai già un bel po' di casini da gestire (immagino, da single con due figli). Costui si è fatto i cazzi suoi fino ad ora. Ad un certo punto decide (a prescindere da te) che i cazzi suoi (per lui) cambiano.
E gli vieni "buona" tu. Cioè, più che tu (scusa eh....) gli viene buona l'idea di avere una casa, una lavatrice, una cena pronta etc. etc. E chissenefrega dei tuoi figli, di te, del resto. Pensa un po' il genio 

Ma un vaffanculo bello chiaro e tondo, no? Così, per capirci. Che magari si aspetta anche "riconoscenza" da parte tua, per il fatto di avere lasciato la moglie e averti fatto "destinataria" involontaria di cotanto (tuo.... TUO!!!! ) impegno. E te credo, che da solo non sa più stare.

Perdona se ho esagerato, ma ho scritto brevemente e in fretta quello che mi è arrivato leggendoti.

E sarò strana io. Sarà che certe "logiche" non mi arrivano proprio più. 

Solo una domanda, finale: ma almeno, oltre ai piaceri del sesso (immagino e spero reciproci......) con costui hai modo di fare altro, di divertirti (per intenderci: che ne so, qualche bella cena, qualche w.e., un teatro, etc....) o magari crede tu gli debba essere riconoscente anche delle rotolate che presumo avvengano nel tuo letto? Boh. Ripeto: magari sono io quella fuori dal mondo..... Comunque, preferisco di gran lunga, a questa stregua, essere dentro al mio


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto ho due figli minorenni ancora per anni e un ex marito problematico, un lavoro che mi fa stare fuori di casa tutto il giorno, non posso essere una situazione pronta. La indipendenza la devo mantenere e anche lui dovrebbe secondo me.


L'ammore può aspettare...


----------



## Farabrutto (13 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> L'ammore può aspettare...


Indubbiamente. Prima lui entra nell'ordine di idee che un futuro con te è possibile, non certo, ma solo in tempi lunghi... Quindi prendesse la palla al balzo e uscisse di casa... o sennò torna all'ovile. Ma che significa "aspetto primavera"? Che ci stanno i saldi?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (13 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma scusa una bella roba.... Ho letto un po' della tua storia, e francamente mi sono anche cascate le braccia....
> 
> Tu sei libera, indipendente, e hai già un bel po' di casini da gestire (immagino, da single con due figli). Costui si è fatto i cazzi suoi fino ad ora. Ad un certo punto decide (a prescindere da te) che i cazzi suoi (per lui) cambiano.
> E gli vieni "buona" tu. Cioè, più che tu (scusa eh....) gli viene buona l'idea di avere una casa, una lavatrice, una cena pronta etc. etc. E chissenefrega dei tuoi figli, di te, del resto. Pensa un po' il genio
> ...


si certo che abbiamo fatto anche altro, e di recente ci siamo visti due volte solo per parlare. Neppure a me è piaciuto il suo comportamento  e lo ho trovato ricattatorio.


----------



## francisca (13 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' travolto dagli eventi che ha seguito e fatto partire basandosi su uno stato emotivo partito da te. Se salti tu salta lo stato emotivo, e forse sta iniziando a capire... (se ti neghi entra in conflitto con la sua parte logica che gli dice "hai fatto tutto questo per lei e lei si nega?", è un'ipotesi e mi auguro sia sbagliata per te)
> Penso che qualcuno che lascia un matrimonio debba crearsi una visione futura da seguire, magari difficile ma non impossibile e che possa dargli un qualche ritorno per la sua persona. Probabilmente questo lui ancora non l'ha fatto, o meglio nella sua testa doveva venire a vivere con te, ora che ha capito che non sarà quello il suo futuro, dovrebbe pensare ad un'altro. Ma ora starà pensando anche alla moglie e ai figli, alle loro reazioni e a come gestire la vita in casa che rimane la sua realtà attuale.
> Tu sei entrata nella sua vita perchè emotivamente non era abbastanza appagato, altrimenti non entravi, forse ha bisogno di vederti per nutrire questo stato, perchè senza di esso non andrebbe avanti. Sapere che tu sarai presente in un dopo lo aiuta.
> Tu cosa provi quando ti dice che non può stare una settimana senza vederti?


lo stato emotivo è partito da me cosa vuol dire? Mi ha cercata lui, come può essere partito da me, io non cercavo nulla.


----------



## francisca (13 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Indubbiamente. Prima lui entra nell'ordine di idee che un futuro con te è possibile, non certo, ma solo in tempi lunghi... Quindi prendesse la palla al balzo e uscisse di casa... o sennò torna all'ovile. Ma che significa "aspetto primavera"? Che ci stanno i saldi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Questioni economiche, in ogni caso io ora non posso ne voglio convivere con lui, per cui non lo spingo a fare nulla.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> lo stato emotivo è partito da me cosa vuol dire? Mi ha cercata lui, come può essere partito da me, io non cercavo nulla.


Nel senso che anche se diceva che con la moglie non andava bene, la decisione di lasciarla l'ha presa quando sei entrata nella sua vita tu. O meglio se non ricordo male la moglie si è insospettita e lui è subito crollato, parlandogli di te. 
Parlo di stato emotivo in riferimento al breve periodo della vostra conoscenza, di una decisione presa nell'onda delle emozioni in cui il suo vivere dopo aver lasciato la casa sarebbe stato con te. Non voglio dire che tu l'abbia indotto per essere precisi.
A differenza di altri, ma sono sempre impressioni, non credo che lui abbia avuto un calcolo freddo di cercar chi gli lava le mutande, perchè se si deve guardare i rapporti in modo freddo e venale, per avere una lavatrice si deve infilare in una vita con una donna con due figli piccoli (ci è già passato, chi glielo fa fare?).
Se fossi una madre single con uno o più figli, e mi approcciassi ad un uomo la prima cosa che metterei in chiaro è che ho dei figli e che niente verrà anteposto a loro. Lo metto in chiaro perchè se a te uomo l'idea di aver a che fare con una donna con dei pargoli ti frena, ti pesa, ti quello che vuoi ci risparmiamo di perder tempo entrambi. 
Tuttavia se fossi un uomo che si avvicina ad una donna probabilmente potrei essere attratto da una donna che mi arriva come risolta, indipendente (figura antitetica alla moglie, l'hai sottolineato più volte tu stessa) quindi vedere in lei una persona con cui ricostruire un futuro.


----------



## Mariben (13 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nel senso che anche se diceva che con la moglie non andava bene, la decisione di lasciarla l'ha presa quando sei entrata nella sua vita tu. O meglio se non ricordo male la moglie si è insospettita e lui è subito crollato, parlandogli di te.
> Parlo di stato emotivo in riferimento al breve periodo della vostra conoscenza, di una decisione presa nell'onda delle emozioni in cui il suo vivere dopo aver lasciato la casa sarebbe stato con te. Non voglio dire che tu l'abbia indotto per essere precisi.
> A differenza di altri, ma sono sempre impressioni, non credo che lui abbia avuto un calcolo freddo di cercar chi gli lava le mutande, perchè se si deve guardare i rapporti in modo freddo e venale, per avere una lavatrice si deve infilare in una vita con una donna con due figli piccoli (ci è già passato, chi glielo fa fare?).
> Se fossi una madre single con uno o più figli, e mi approcciassi ad un uomo la prima cosa che metterei in chiaro è che ho dei figli e che niente verrà anteposto a loro. Lo metto in chiaro perchè se a te uomo l'idea di aver a che fare con una donna con dei pargoli ti frena, ti pesa, ti quello che vuoi ci risparmiamo di perder tempo entrambi.
> Tuttavia se fossi un uomo che si avvicina ad una donna probabilmente potrei essere attratto da una donna che mi arriva come risolta, indipendente (figura antitetica alla moglie, l'hai sottolineato più volte tu stessa) quindi vedere in lei una persona con cui ricostruire un futuro.


Tutto può essere  [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION]
Qui però tutto ruota su di lui
I suoi bisogni
Le sue necessità
Le sue speranze
Il suo futuro
Peccato che abbia fatto tutto da solo e che lei abbia la grandissima colpa di non essere stata coinvolta, interpellata e si permetta pure di essere ingrata.


----------



## Farabrutto (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Questioni economiche, in ogni caso io ora non posso ne voglio convivere con lui, per cui non lo spingo a fare nulla.


Mi sembra corretto... Prima lui deve acquisire la propria indipendenza logistica ed economica poi... Forse...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (14 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Mi sembra corretto... Prima lui deve acquisire la propria indipendenza logistica ed economica poi... Forse...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ci si vede per una pizza, per un film; per non fare spettegolare i vicini si scopa in autostello...


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nel senso che anche se diceva che con la moglie non andava bene, la decisione di lasciarla l'ha presa quando sei entrata nella sua vita tu. O meglio se non ricordo male la moglie si è insospettita e lui è subito crollato, parlandogli di te.
> Parlo di stato emotivo in riferimento al breve periodo della vostra conoscenza, di una decisione presa nell'onda delle emozioni in cui il suo vivere dopo aver lasciato la casa sarebbe stato con te. Non voglio dire che tu l'abbia indotto per essere precisi.
> A differenza di altri, ma sono sempre impressioni, non credo che lui abbia avuto un calcolo freddo di cercar chi gli lava le mutande, perchè se si deve guardare i rapporti in modo freddo e venale, per avere una lavatrice si deve infilare in una vita con una donna con due figli piccoli (ci è già passato, chi glielo fa fare?).
> Se fossi una madre single con uno o più figli, e mi approcciassi ad un uomo la prima cosa che metterei in chiaro è che ho dei figli e che niente verrà anteposto a loro. Lo metto in chiaro perchè se a te uomo l'idea di aver a che fare con una donna con dei pargoli ti frena, ti pesa, ti quello che vuoi ci risparmiamo di perder tempo entrambi.
> Tuttavia se fossi un uomo che si avvicina ad una donna probabilmente potrei essere attratto da una donna che mi arriva come risolta, indipendente (figura antitetica alla moglie, l'hai sottolineato più volte tu stessa) quindi vedere in lei una persona con cui ricostruire un futuro.


Ciao grazie per la tua risposta, ho bisogno di pareri perché non so proprio come comportarmi. Allora si ricordi bene, la moglie ha sospettato qualcosa a causa delle sue assenze e credo che davvero lui si sia sempre dedicato alla famiglie e così la differenza è emersa subito. Lui quando lei gli ha fatto una scenata etc. come scrivi tu è crollato e le ha detto che frequentava me, voleva la separazione e tutto il resto. Il suo errore è stato dire tutto sull'onda delle emozioni. Sul fatto che non cerchi una lavatrice sono sicura, ma che cerchi un appoggio emotivo mi preoccupa altrettanto anzi forse di più. Per lui i miei figli non costituiscono un problema, vorrebbe vivere anche con loro, sono io ad essere totalmente contraria. Infatti lui avrebbe voluto già incontrarli, gli ho spiegato che non è possibile, non lo sarebbe neppure se fosse libero dopo così pochi mesi e visto come è il mio ex marito. Si hai ragione anche quando dici che mi vede come figura antitetica alla moglie, già da molti anni c'erano discussioni anche perché non lavorava. A quanto ho capito lui era la parte più tollerante, però non so bene, non ha mai parlato molto della moglie e io non domandavo. Solo dopo che lei si è insospettita e lui ha detto praticamente tutto ne abbiamo parlato più spesso. Gli ho detto subito che ha sbagliato a dirglielo.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ci si vede per una pizza, per un film; per non fare spettegolare i vicini si scopa in autostello...


Si ma una cosa è frequentarsi fuori casa con un uomo libero, un altro è con uno sposato. Quello che intendo è che anche con uno libero non lo porterei comunque in casa a conoscere i figli, oltretutto qui mi sento a disagio perché è sposato, non rispetto ai figli, o ai vicini, solo rispetto a come sono io. Non mi piace si raccontino bugie neppure alle altre persone o che qualcuno soffra. Non sono tranquilla se c'è una situazione che non conosco e mi condiziona.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Tutto può essere  @_Marjanna_
> Qui però tutto ruota su di lui
> I suoi bisogni
> Le sue necessità
> ...


Hai ragione, per questo non ho più voluto parlargli quando mi sembrava che cercasse colpe da parte mia.
Ora lui dice che era solo molto stanco e stressato e che non riuscivamo mai a vederci e io gli mancavo troppo. Non lo so Mariben, non lo so. Sono una donna con figli ancora non autonomi, avrebbe dovuto considerare sempre positivamente la mia cautela, e poi ci conosciamo da poco. Vedersi è diventato molto più difficile da quando la moglie ha saputo. Mi dice che per evitare scenate le fa credere che non mi frequenta più, anche se non ha rapporti con lei.


----------



## stany (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Si ma una cosa è frequentarsi fuori casa con un uomo libero, un altro è con uno sposato. Quello che intendo è che anche con uno libero non lo porterei comunque in casa a conoscere i figli, oltretutto qui mi sento a disagio perché è sposato, non rispetto ai figli, o ai vicini, solo rispetto a come sono io. Non mi piace si raccontino bugie neppure alle altre persone o che qualcuno soffra. Non sono tranquilla se c'è una situazione che non conosco e mi condiziona.


Del tutto legittimo....però,se non partirete non arriverete mai. Ho la sensazione che il tuo ex marito ti condizioni molto; pare di capire che difficilmente accetterebbe un altro in casa coi tuoi figli . Il fatto che il tuo "amante" sia sposato è un dettaglio: volendo , contestualmente alla convivenza tra voi, può richiedere la separazione legale dalla moglie, che ottenerla continuando la vita assieme sotto lo stesso tetto non è il massimo....La vostra situazione sta diventando come la metafora del "prima l'uovo o la gallina"...


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Del tutto legittimo....però,se non partirete non arriverete mai. Ho la sensazione che il tuo ex marito ti condizioni molto; pare di capire che difficilmente accetterebbe un altro in casa coi tuoi figli . Il fatto che il tuo "amante" sia sposato è un dettaglio: volendo , contestualmente alla convivenza tra voi, può richiedere la separazione legale dalla moglie, che ottenerla continuando la vita assieme sotto lo stesso tetto non è il massimo....La vostra situazione sta diventando come la metafora del "prima l'uovo o la gallina"...


Il mio ex marito è del tutto privo di equilibrio, ha seri problemi, ma non è per lui che non voglio convivere, anche se è vero che lo infastidirebbe la cosa. I miei figli avrebbero difficoltà, ma pure se li metto da parte e ragiono solo su me stessa non voglio una convivenza, mi pare che il mio "amante" lo abbia capito. Sul vedersi lui ha più bisogno di me, a me le settimane volano. Forse è più un bisogno sessuale, su di me ha però l'effetto di farmi sentire un po' oppressa, per il carattere che ho non provo il bisogno di vedersi sempre.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Chiedo consiglio sulla situazione di oggi. Devo andare a pranzo dai miei genitori con i miei figli. Lui mi chiede di vederci dato che sua moglie è via per un impegno. Sarebbe dopo pranzo, dovrei lasciare i miei figli dai miei, andare da lui che non può stare via molto e tornare. Tutto di fretta guidando per un circa 80 km tra andata e ritorno.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Chiedo consiglio sulla situazione di oggi. Devo andare a pranzo dai miei genitori con i miei figli. Lui mi chiede di vederci dato che sua moglie è via per un impegno. Sarebbe dopo pranzo, dovrei lasciare i miei figli dai miei, andare da lui che non può stare via molto e tornare. Tutto di fretta guidando per un circa 80 km tra andata e ritorno.


Bel tipo ti fa trottare a te ??
Mitico neanche a metà strada [emoji57]
Un gentiluomo [emoji41]


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao grazie per la tua risposta, ho bisogno di pareri perché non so proprio come comportarmi. Allora si ricordi bene, la moglie ha sospettato qualcosa a causa delle sue assenze e credo che davvero lui si sia sempre dedicato alla famiglie e così la differenza è emersa subito. Lui quando lei gli ha fatto una scenata etc. come scrivi tu è crollato e le ha detto che frequentava me, voleva la separazione e tutto il resto. Il suo errore è stato dire tutto sull'onda delle emozioni. Sul fatto che non cerchi una lavatrice sono sicura, ma che cerchi un appoggio emotivo mi preoccupa altrettanto anzi forse di più. Per lui i miei figli non costituiscono un problema, vorrebbe vivere anche con loro, sono io ad essere totalmente contraria. Infatti lui avrebbe voluto già incontrarli, gli ho spiegato che non è possibile, non lo sarebbe neppure se fosse libero dopo così pochi mesi e visto come è il mio ex marito. Si hai ragione anche quando dici che mi vede come figura antitetica alla moglie, già da molti anni c'erano discussioni anche perché non lavorava. A quanto ho capito lui era la parte più tollerante, però non so bene, non ha mai parlato molto della moglie e io non domandavo. Solo dopo che lei si è insospettita e lui ha detto praticamente tutto ne abbiamo parlato più spesso. Gli ho detto subito che ha sbagliato a dirglielo.


Diciamo che viene da credergli che non fosse un traditore seriale, proprio per quel crollare e farsi beccare. E' andato subito in panico.




francisca ha detto:


> Chiedo consiglio sulla situazione di oggi. Devo  andare a pranzo dai miei genitori con i miei figli. Lui mi chiede di  vederci dato che sua moglie è via per un impegno. Sarebbe dopo pranzo,  dovrei lasciare i miei figli dai miei, andare da lui che non può stare  via molto e tornare. Tutto di fretta guidando per un circa 80 km tra  andata e ritorno.


Dipende se tu te la senti. Se decidi di farlo cerca di fare presente che non diventerà abitudine. Perchè poi se fai una cosa una volta (e la fai per lui e a te pesa) non diventi scontato che puoi farla altre volte, e trovarti a vivere cosi fino a primavera. Magari oggi ti va, poi si va verso l'inverno e in una giornata di pioggia o neve te ne staresti tranquilla a casa con i tuoi con i figli.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo che viene da credergli che non fosse un traditore seriale, proprio per quel crollare e farsi beccare. E' andato subito in panico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un traditore seriale non credo proprio. Me ne starei tranquilla anche oggi perché da lunedì a sabato ho una vita faticosa e ieri sera sono tornata pure tardi perché ho voluto portare i miei figli al cinema. Lui ci rimane male perché dice che lui avrebbe sempre voglia di vedermi mentre io no. Cosa posso farci? Mi fa piacere vederlo e nel contempo non voglio altri mille casini.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bel tipo ti fa trottare a te ??
> Mitico neanche a metà strada [emoji57]
> Un gentiluomo [emoji41]


Correggo, ora mi ha dato appuntamento a metà strada senza che dicessi niente.
Hai frainteso su questo, di solito viene quasi sempre lui dove è più comodo per me.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Correggo, ora mi ha dato appuntamento a metà strada senza che dicessi niente.
> Hai frainteso su questo, di solito viene quasi sempre lui dove è più comodo per me.


Ok


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Un traditore seriale non credo proprio. Me ne starei tranquilla anche oggi perché da lunedì a sabato ho una vita faticosa e ieri sera sono tornata pure tardi perché ho voluto portare i miei figli al cinema. Lui ci rimane male perché dice che lui avrebbe sempre voglia di vedermi mentre io no. Cosa posso farci? Mi fa piacere vederlo e nel contempo non voglio altri mille casini.


Immagino. Anche perchè a tua volta devi invertarti anche tu balle con tuoi per mollargli i pargoli e poi tornare. Per quanto loro se li tengano senza problemi. Ti ha avvisato oggi stesso? Tu ti eri mentalmente organizzata la giornata e ora ti trovi a doverla rivoltare. Da una parte non avresti proprio balle di prendere e correre in giro come un trottola, dall'altra parte sai che hai poche occasioni per vederlo e anche quel poco tempo non ti dispiace viverlo.


----------



## Lostris (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Chiedo consiglio sulla situazione di oggi. Devo andare a pranzo dai miei genitori con i miei figli. Lui mi chiede di vederci dato che sua moglie è via per un impegno. Sarebbe dopo pranzo, dovrei lasciare i miei figli dai miei, andare da lui che non può stare via molto e tornare. Tutto di fretta guidando per un circa 80 km tra andata e ritorno.


Se hai queste perplessità di partenza non andare.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Chiedo consiglio sulla situazione di oggi. Devo andare a pranzo dai miei genitori con i miei figli. Lui mi chiede di vederci dato che sua moglie è via per un impegno. Sarebbe dopo pranzo, dovrei lasciare i miei figli dai miei, andare da lui che non può stare via molto e tornare. Tutto di fretta guidando per un circa 80 km tra andata e ritorno.


Io non andrei. Già lasciare i figli ai miei per incontrarlo mi farebbe passare la voglia 
Un conto se è il week che stanno con il papà ma se è il vostro week io non avrei dubbi su cosa decidere


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Immagino. Anche perchè a tua volta devi invertarti anche tu balle con tuoi per mollargli i pargoli e poi tornare. Per quanto loro se li tengano senza problemi. Ti ha avvisato oggi stesso? Tu ti eri mentalmente organizzata la giornata e ora ti trovi a doverla rivoltare. Da una parte non avresti proprio balle di prendere e correre in giro come un trottola, dall'altra parte sai che hai poche occasioni per vederlo e anche quel poco tempo non ti dispiace viverlo.


Brava è esattamente  come descrivi. So che ci sono persone che i figli dell'età dei miei li lasciano pascolare da soli per giornate intere, io non so se sbaglio se non me la sento. I miei genitori hanno 74 anni e i loro problemi di salute.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non andrei. Già lasciare i figli ai miei per incontrarlo mi farebbe passare la voglia
> Un conto se è il week che stanno con il papà ma se è il vostro week io non avrei dubbi su cosa decidere


Anche a me fa passare la voglia. Non stanno mai il fine settimana col padre, vogliono sempre stare a casa loro.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Brava è esattamente  come descrivi. So che ci sono persone che i figli dell'età dei miei li lasciano pascolare da soli per giornate intere, io non so se sbaglio se non me la sento. I miei genitori hanno 74 anni e i loro problemi di salute.


Credo che i figli ci entrino, ma fino ad un certo punto, la questione è che non sei più un'adolescente, una 14enne che sta passando la scopa e appena chiama il fidanzatino molla tutto per terra e corre fuori, e non vede altro che lui.


----------



## Foglia (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> si certo che abbiamo fatto anche altro, e di recente ci siamo visti due volte solo per parlare. Neppure a me è piaciuto il suo comportamento  e lo ho trovato ricattatorio.




Eh….. Io però intendevo altro, con la mia domanda.Ti chiedevo, in buona sostanza,se vi fossero momenti - tra te e lui – di serenità. Che esulassero dal letto.Quello chiedevo. Che ultimamente lui ti abbia chiesto di “parlare” lo avevo capito. E’ un gioco abbastanza facile, il suo, nella misura in cui è facile parlare dei propri bisogni fingendo che diventino i bisogni dei nostri interlocutori.E allora mi domandavo: con costui ci sono momenti veramente belli? Non so cosa per te sia veramente bello . Per me, potrebbe essere una cena, l’andare a una mostra d’arte. Ma anche semplicemente il poter parlare di me con l’ascolto dell’altro. Ma boh…. La felicità di ognuno è unica. Perciò ipotizzavo un teatro, un w.e. in qualche posto bello. Qualsiasi cosa che rimandi la bellezza dello stare insieme. Fosse anche un'ora a parlare. E quello ti chiedevo. Perché vedi…. Si fa presto a diventare “educati”. Formalmente educati. Lui è partito cercando di “addossarti” responsabilità perscelte che ti sono state estranee. Anche accusandoti. Vistoche non è riuscito ad avere presa, è tornato “educato”. Ma fai attenzione lo stesso. E sinceramente: uno che è sposato (quindi è nulla più e nulla meno del tizio che ti scopi) e vuolea tutti i costi “conoscere i tuoi figli”…. Per me si è già presentato abbastanza. La prossima volta… digli che vuoi tu conoscere i suoi. E vedi un po’che succede :up:.
In questo contesto (torno a dove mi sono interrotta) il fatto di condividere altri momenti “belli” al di là del letto (di qui, la mia domanda) per me è fondamentale. Fondamentale. Oltre adessere quello che ti scopi, come è la persona? La parte bella. Che sono imomenti belli cercati e voluti insieme. Qui ti accorgi se per te la persona valeo no.
Un letto a volte “maschera”. Il piacere di vedersi anche solo per parlare, e condividerecose belle, molto meno.Altrimenti…. Ti riporto una fraseche diceva la mia Nonna (che è il mio Angelo): è soltanto uno “buono per icalli”. Guardati molto dalla sua rinnovata “educazione”: attendo primavera,così intanto c’è tempo di conoscere i tuoi figli, e di stringerei rapporti  con te. E poi magari…. eccetera eccetera. Echissenefrega se a te continua a strare bene un rapporto di frequentazione.
Porto la mia testimonianza. Una goccia nel mare .
Io sono in una posizione percerti versi assimilabile alla tua. Separata, con figlio piccolo. Ho 42 anni. Népochi, né tanti. Chi ho trovato in giro, da quando sono separata? Ne ho trovatidiversi, devo dire. Fascia di età (escludendo i “miei” vecchietti vedoviottantenni…. Lasciamo stare che sarebbe un lungo discorso ) dai 30 ai 60.Quasi tutti (ovviamente) sposati.Bene. Non mi sono mancate leoccasioni. Ma per cosa? Boh…. Chi mi ha letta un pochino qui, sa che ho un trascorso un po’ travagliato. E’ un fatto, eh. Mica me ne lagno. Però è così.Ed è un trascorso che mi fa anzitutto essere guardinga. Nel senso: non hointenzione di “ribaltarti” (mi rivolgo ad un generico interlocutore) addosso imiei problemi. Ma ho interesse a far sì che tu sappia chi sono io. Perché? Percapire anzitutto come mai ho bisogno, prima che del maschio e dell’uomo,proprio della persona. Della persona che (tra l’altro) non ritiene tempo persoquello trascorso con me senza il finale dritto in camera da letto. O di quello che si domanda (e in cuor suo auspica) sia così.Quanti pensi io ne possa averetrovati? JSono scappati tutti,  ancor prima dell’ascolto. Quello vero. Maveloci, tutti.  Mi son parsi a metà tra teneri "coniglietti" e “cerbiattini” Non faccio a nessuno una colpa. Ecapisco lo sposato (o anche il single) il cui primo bisogno sia quello di soddisfare il lato sessuale.
Sembrerà strano, ma per me è un bisogno che viene dopo. Certamente dopo il trovarmi di fronte ad una persona dell’altro sesso che esce con me per ilpiacere di conoscermi. Non sul lavoro, o in una situazione contingentata. O appunto prima di finire a letto. Ma in una bella situazione scelta, e sceltaanche sapendo che non finisce a letto. Puff….. Tutti polverizzati . E ribadisco che, forse a differenza di un po’ di tempo fa, non ho interesse a usare nessuno come un fazzoletto: so bene che con le “lagne” la gente sparisce. La mia intenzione è quella semplicemente di dire chi sono io. E cosa voglio. Sono una donna separata, che fa del proprio figlio e della propria vita (ma soprattutto del proprio figlio) la sua priorità. Il resto viene certamente dopo, e si trova rigorosamentefuori casa. E non contempla né il tirare– né tanto meno l’essere tirata – nelle altrui posizioni. Ah.... Credo che potrei ugualmente offrire tanto, ma tant'è La mia testimonianza è solo perdirti di fare attenzione a questo uomo. Che mi sembra fortemente un ipocrita. E tu non sei da sola. A volte è preferibile sfanculare uno che ti accusa, piuttosto che trovarsi a dare giustificazioni ad un finto-educato. Tu non ti devi giustificare.
Ascolta te stessa, più che ascoltare lui. E guarda a chi veramente devi salvaguardare con il tuo bene. Dire che il resto non deve dare dispiacere, è già essere molto tolleranti, di quel resto. Io aggiungo che quel resto ti deve arricchire, e che altrimenti persino a teatro è meglio andare soli, o con amici.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh….. Io però intendevo altro, con la mia domanda.Ti chiedevo, in buona sostanza,se vi fossero momenti - tra te e lui – di serenità. Che esulassero dal letto.Quello chiedevo. Che ultimamente lui ti abbia chiesto di “parlare” lo avevo capito. E’ un gioco abbastanza facile, il suo, nella misura in cui è facile parlare dei propri bisogni fingendo che diventino i bisogni dei nostri interlocutori.E allora mi domandavo: con costui ci sono momenti veramente belli? Non so cosa per te sia veramente bello . Per me, potrebbe essere una cena, l’andare a una mostra d’arte. Ma anche semplicemente il poter parlare di me con l’ascolto dell’altro. Ma boh…. La felicità di ognuno è unica. Perciò ipotizzavo un teatro, un w.e. in qualche posto bello. Qualsiasi cosa che rimandi la bellezza dello stare insieme. Fosse anche un'ora a parlare. E quello ti chiedevo. Perché vedi…. Si fa presto a diventare “educati”. Formalmente educati. Lui è partito cercando di “addossarti” responsabilità perscelte che ti sono state estranee. Anche accusandoti. Vistoche non è riuscito ad avere presa, è tornato “educato”. Ma fai attenzione lo stesso. E sinceramente: uno che è sposato (quindi è nulla più e nulla meno del tizio che ti scopi) e vuolea tutti i costi “conoscere i tuoi figli”…. Per me si è già presentato abbastanza. La prossima volta… digli che vuoi tu conoscere i suoi. E vedi un po’che succede :up:.
> In questo contesto (torno a dove mi sono interrotta) il fatto di condividere altri momenti “belli” al di là del letto (di qui, la mia domanda) per me è fondamentale. Fondamentale. Oltre adessere quello che ti scopi, come è la persona? La parte bella. Che sono imomenti belli cercati e voluti insieme. Qui ti accorgi se per te la persona valeo no.
> Un letto a volte “maschera”. Il piacere di vedersi anche solo per parlare, e condividerecose belle, molto meno.Altrimenti…. Ti riporto una fraseche diceva la mia Nonna (che è il mio Angelo): è soltanto uno “buono per icalli”. Guardati molto dalla sua rinnovata “educazione”: attendo primavera,così intanto c’è tempo di conoscere i tuoi figli, e di stringerei rapporti  con te. E poi magari…. eccetera eccetera. Echissenefrega se a te continua a strare bene un rapporto di frequentazione.
> Porto la mia testimonianza. Una goccia nel mare .
> ...


gli ho scritto che non  me la sento di andarci
ps
bisogna fidarsi quando quei momenti di cui chiedi ci sonso, secondo te?


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Credo che i figli ci entrino, ma fino ad un certo punto, la questione è che non sei più un'adolescente, una 14enne che sta passando la scopa e appena chiama il fidanzatino molla tutto per terra e corre fuori, e non vede altro che lui.


A me sembra che lui cerchi questo tipo di rapporto, io però non sono così.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

*non riesco a darti reputazione*



Marjanna ha detto:


> Credo che i figli ci entrino, ma fino ad un certo punto, la questione è che non sei più un'adolescente, una 14enne che sta passando la scopa e appena chiama il fidanzatino molla tutto per terra e corre fuori, e non vede altro che lui.


ma ci tengo a ringraziarti per i tuoi interventi. Non sono una quattordicenne, la domenica è l'unico giorno in cui riesco a stare coi miei figli. Oggi si sono inseriti di mattina i lavori in casa, dato che ieri siamo andati in centro a comprare abbigliamento per loro e poi al cinema. Ho solo questo pomeriggio per riposare e stare con loro, ci rilassiamo a casa, ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Foglia (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> gli ho scritto che non  me la sento di andarci
> ps
> bisogna fidarsi quando quei momenti di cui chiedi ci sonso, secondo te?


Fiducia è una parola che in questo momento fatico un po' a masticare.
Diciamo che quei momenti secondo me sono uno specchio più affidabile del letto.
Ma poi occorre smettere di guardare lo specchio, per guardare l'orizzonte. Del possibile. E del meglio. Considerato anche che le tue scelte ricadono sui tuoi figli. Inevitabilmente. E che quindi la parola fiducia deve diventare quasi certezza. Con uno che prima quasi ti ricatta, e ora ti mette nelle condizioni (quanto meno) di sentirti in obbligo di dare giustificazioni, un po' con le spalle al muro, in che direzione ti sembra, questa "certezza"?


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fiducia è una parola che in questo momento fatico un po' a masticare.
> Diciamo che quei momenti secondo me sono uno specchio più affidabile del letto.
> Ma poi occorre smettere di guardare lo specchio, per guardare l'orizzonte. Del possibile. E del meglio. Considerato anche che le tue scelte ricadono sui tuoi figli. Inevitabilmente. E che quindi la parola fiducia deve diventare quasi certezza. Con uno che prima quasi ti ricatta, e ora ti mette nelle condizioni (quanto meno) di sentirti in obbligo di dare giustificazioni, un po' con le spalle al muro, in che direzione ti sembra, questa "certezza"?


la fiducia stà a zero. D'altra parte non mi fido di nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (14 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> la fiducia stà a zero. D'altra parte non mi fido di nessuno.


La fiducia la costruisci con il buono.
Se questa persona ti dà ancora del buono, prenditelo. Se vedi che al posto del buono c'è il veleno, c'è il dubbio, c'è la paura di non detti.... mollalo. Che al limite, per scopare (se quello ti basta) è già pronto il prossimo.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> La fiducia la costruisci con il buono.
> Se questa persona ti dà ancora del buono, prenditelo. Se vedi che al posto del buono c'è il veleno, c'è il dubbio, c'è la paura di non detti.... mollalo. Che al limite, per scopare (se quello ti basta) è già pronto il prossimo.


hai ragione c'è la coda


----------



## Pauline (15 Ottobre 2018)

*Sei davvero una schifosa!*

Allora non leggo.tutte le  pagine.cmq  il concetto è che sei una grandissima STRONZA e immatura.ti pare che entri a gamba tesa in una coppia,ti scopi il marito per mesi o anni sapendo che questo causerà a una poveraccia bugie a ripetizione e sicuramente non migliorerà la loro vita di coppia e lo hai fatto lo stesso senza essere sicura di volere davvero lui? Ora capisco due che si innamorano, che tu non sei responsabile della sua coppia, che i problemi se lui ha tradito c erano prima di te o forse no..forse lui ha perso la,testa per te fin.da subito senza resisterti...tu adesso dici che non vuoi lui che ha lasciato.la moglie? Cioè ti stava bene che quella poveretta continuasse ad essere cornuta e presa per il culo da lui e da te e che lui adesso dopo che gli hai buttato all'aria il matrimonio sei confusa? Era tutto un capriccio la tua cattiveria verso.un'altra donna?Sei una perfida stronza!!


----------



## Lostris (15 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Allora non leggo.tutte le  pagine.cmq  il concetto è che sei una grandissima STRONZA e immatura.ti pare che entri a gamba tesa in una coppia,ti scopi il marito per mesi o anni sapendo che questo causerà a una poveraccia bugie a ripetizione e sicuramente non migliorerà la loro vita di coppia e lo hai fatto lo stesso senza essere sicura di volere davvero lui? Ora capisco due che si innamorano, che tu non sei responsabile della sua coppia, che i problemi se lui ha tradito c erano prima di te o forse no..forse lui ha perso la,testa per te fin.da subito senza resisterti...tu adesso dici che non vuoi lui che ha lasciato.la moglie? Cioè ti stava bene che quella poveretta continuasse ad essere cornuta e presa per il culo da lui e da te e che lui adesso dopo che gli hai buttato all'aria il matrimonio sei confusa? Era tutto un capriccio la tua cattiveria verso.un'altra donna?Sei una perfida stronza!!


Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Mariben (15 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Allora non leggo.tutte le  pagine.cmq  il concetto è che sei una grandissima STRONZA e immatura.ti pare che entri a gamba tesa in una coppia,ti scopi il marito per mesi o anni sapendo che questo causerà a una poveraccia bugie a ripetizione e sicuramente non migliorerà la loro vita di coppia e lo hai fatto lo stesso senza essere sicura di volere davvero lui? Ora capisco due che si innamorano, che tu non sei responsabile della sua coppia, che i problemi se lui ha tradito c erano prima di te o forse no..forse lui ha perso la,testa per te fin.da subito senza resisterti...tu adesso dici che non vuoi lui che ha lasciato.la moglie? Cioè ti stava bene che quella poveretta continuasse ad essere cornuta e presa per il culo da lui e da te e che lui adesso dopo che gli hai buttato all'aria il matrimonio sei confusa? Era tutto un capriccio la tua cattiveria verso.un'altra donna?Sei una perfida stronza!!


Fantastica !! Ha ha ha ha ha
Della serie  (se fossi vera)" quanto ti rode che manco un morsetto ti ha dato quello fidanzato con la cessa che hai offeso ?"


----------



## Maestrale1 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> di sbagliato nulla. Al netto dello sfruttamento, come hai già detto tu.
> Di triste e squallido l'idea di pagare per il sesso. E anche questo può essere solo un'opinione personale basata su cosa rappresenta il sesso per ognuno di noi.


condivido al 100%


----------



## francisca (15 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Allora non leggo.tutte le  pagine.cmq  il concetto è che sei una grandissima STRONZA e immatura.ti pare che entri a gamba tesa in una coppia,ti scopi il marito per mesi o anni sapendo che questo causerà a una poveraccia bugie a ripetizione e sicuramente non migliorerà la loro vita di coppia e lo hai fatto lo stesso senza essere sicura di volere davvero lui? Ora capisco due che si innamorano, che tu non sei responsabile della sua coppia, che i problemi se lui ha tradito c erano prima di te o forse no..forse lui ha perso la,testa per te fin.da subito senza resisterti...tu adesso dici che non vuoi lui che ha lasciato.la moglie? Cioè ti stava bene che quella poveretta continuasse ad essere cornuta e presa per il culo da lui e da te e che lui adesso dopo che gli hai buttato all'aria il matrimonio sei confusa? Era tutto un capriccio la tua cattiveria verso.un'altra donna?Sei una perfida stronza!!


Io il tuo racconto lo stò leggendo dall'inizio, tipo tartaruga però mi interessa  prima di esprimermi preferisco leggere bene tutto. Guarda che non mi sento affatto in colpa, con questi discorsi mi sembri lui. Pretende da me perché lui per stare con me.....ma non si prende responsabilità, scarica su di me, quando ahime ha combinato tutto da solo. Insisteva persino per incontrare i miei figli, solo un esempio. L'argomento convivenza  mai toccato prima che dicesse "tutto" alla moglie. Tutto cosa esattamente non lo so. Non mi interessa più di tanto scoprirlo, se non a titolo di curiosità.


----------



## flower7700 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Ciao Francisca. Il tuo amante mi sembra pensi molto solo a sè stesso, quello che vuole lui, i suoi bisogni, tutto incentrato su di lui, e tu che dovresti soddisfarlo appieno sempre. Un comportamento immaturo e narcisista. Quando ha "confessato" tutto alla moglie era pronto ad uscire di casa il giorno stesso pur di venire a casa tua no? Invece tu lo hai bloccato e lui che fa? Decide di restare in casa con la moglie, dicendole che NON TI VEDE PIU'. Pensi che lui esce di casa a primavera se tu non ci sei? Non penso proprio. 
Tu noti molti comportamenti che ti danno fastidio e in questo momento è un peso per la tua vita.
La cosa migliore che puoi fare è allontanarti da lui. Non sei innamorata, ed è palese, non è giusto che lo tieni "legato" a te a scapito del suo matrimonio. Se tu te ne vai lui potrà davvero capire se può salvare qualcosa o meno in casa. 
A te serve un uomo libero che possa essere un valore aggiunto alla tua vita, non un peso.


----------



## Pauline (16 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Fantastica !! Ha ha ha ha ha
> Della serie  (se fossi vera)" quanto ti rode che manco un morsetto ti ha dato quello fidanzato con la cessa che hai offeso ?"


Molto mi rode. Non c entra però con quello che ho scritto qui. Non si fa soffrire un'altra donna a cuor leggero per pura cattiveria o con cinica indifferenza. Se si fa del male a qualcuno deve essere almeno involontario e inevitabile nel senso che si sceglie tra la propria storia e quella,altrui e allora l insinto di sopravvivenza prevale sull altruismo. Ma trovo davvero.un pessimo comportamento distruggere un matrimonio che forse prima che lei arrivasse si poteva sistemare. Adesso ha distrutto una famiglia, umiliato una donna e ferito respungendolo un uomo che la ama e per lei era pronto a lasciare la vecchia vita. E per cosa? Per essersi fatta una serie di scopate senza amore? Qui siete tutti amanti e traditi e dovreste sapere bene che questi comportamenti creano enorme sofferenza. Come si può agire così per puro egoismo senza che neanche interessi la persona che si sta innamorando giorno per giorno di lei? Sicuramente che lui fosse innamorato lo sapeva da tempo eppure anche se lei non lo.era ha continuato ad alimentare questa cosa che adesso sta portando problemi a tante persone.


----------



## Lostris (16 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Molto mi rode. Non c entra però con quello che ho scritto qui. Non si fa soffrire un'altra donna a cuor leggero per pura cattiveria o con cinica indifferenza. Se si fa del male a qualcuno deve essere almeno involontario e inevitabile nel senso che si sceglie tra la propria storia e quella,altrui e allora l insinto di sopravvivenza prevale sull altruismo. Ma trovo davvero.un pessimo comportamento distruggere un matrimonio che forse prima che lei arrivasse si poteva sistemare. Adesso ha distrutto una famiglia, umiliato una donna e ferito respungendolo un uomo che la ama e per lei era pronto a lasciare la vecchia vita. E per cosa? Per essersi fatta una serie di scopate senza amore? Qui siete tutti amanti e traditi e dovreste sapere bene che questi comportamenti creano enorme sofferenza. Come si può agire così per puro egoismo senza che neanche interessi la persona che si sta innamorando giorno per giorno di lei? Sicuramente che lui fosse innamorato lo sapeva da tempo eppure anche se lei non lo.era ha continuato ad alimentare questa cosa che adesso sta portando problemi a tante persone.


Spiegami la logica di un discorso del genere fatto da te, che avresti distrutto tranquillamente, a potere, un rapporto di cui non sai nulla perché uno ha mostrato dell’interesse.


----------



## Pauline (16 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Spiegami la logica di un discorso del genere fatto da te, che avresti distrutto tranquillamente, a potere, un rapporto di cui non sai nulla perché uno ha mostrato dell’interesse.


Io mi ero innamorata e avrei distrutto un rapporto di cui a lui per primo da come si comportava non fregava niente..secondo forse dimentichi che io non sapevo dell'altra e quando l'ho saputo l ho solo messa in guardia su di lui. Quindi mi doveva solo ringraziare.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Io mi ero innamorata e avrei distrutto un rapporto di cui a lui per primo da come si comportava non fregava niente..secondo forse dimentichi che io non sapevo dell'altra e quando l'ho saputo l ho solo messa in guardia su di lui. Quindi mi doveva solo ringraziare.


Infatti lei ci sta ancora insieme e tu sei passata per pazza
Ti sei innamorata di uno con cui ti sei scambiata dei messaggi. Di quanto a lui importasse del suo rapporto non potevi saperne nulla, tanto che tra te e lei ha scelto lei


----------



## Mariben (16 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Io mi ero innamorata e avrei distrutto un rapporto di cui a lui per primo da come si comportava non fregava niente..secondo forse dimentichi che io non sapevo dell'altra e quando l'ho saputo l ho solo messa in guardia su di lui. Quindi mi doveva solo ringraziare.


Bhe' se eri innamorata ....


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> quando l'ho saputo l ho solo messa in guardia su di lui. Quindi mi doveva solo ringraziare.


Tu hai fatto ciò che ti sei sentita

Lei ha fatto ciò che si è sentita

Ndo sta il problema?


----------



## Marjanna (16 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Spiegami la logica di un discorso del genere fatto da te, che avresti distrutto tranquillamente, a potere, un rapporto di cui non sai nulla perché uno ha mostrato dell’interesse.


Non può esservi logica se è un personaggio inventato.


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> *Io mi ero innamorata e avrei distrutto* un rapporto di cui a lui per primo da come si comportava non fregava niente..secondo forse dimentichi che io non sapevo dell'altra e quando l'ho saputo l ho solo messa in guardia su di lui. Quindi mi doveva solo ringraziare.


Bello l'amore che distrugge! Bell'amore, bell'amore...

E altrettanto bella la posizione per cui si decide al posto dell'altro sulla base delle proprie interpretazioni. 
Un bel modo per avvicinarsi. 

Non pensi?


----------



## francisca (16 Ottobre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao Francisca. Il tuo amante mi sembra pensi molto solo a sè stesso, quello che vuole lui, i suoi bisogni, tutto incentrato su di lui, e tu che dovresti soddisfarlo appieno sempre. Un comportamento immaturo e narcisista. Quando ha "confessato" tutto alla moglie era pronto ad uscire di casa il giorno stesso pur di venire a casa tua no? Invece tu lo hai bloccato e lui che fa? Decide di restare in casa con la moglie, dicendole che NON TI VEDE PIU'. Pensi che lui esce di casa a primavera se tu non ci sei? Non penso proprio.
> Tu noti molti comportamenti che ti danno fastidio e in questo momento è un peso per la tua vita.
> La cosa migliore che puoi fare è allontanarti da lui. Non sei innamorata, ed è palese, non è giusto che lo tieni "legato" a te a scapito del suo matrimonio. Se tu te ne vai lui potrà davvero capire se può salvare qualcosa o meno in casa.
> A te serve un uomo libero che possa essere un valore aggiunto alla tua vita, non un peso.


Infatti non desidero più frequentarlo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (17 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Infatti non desidero più frequentarlo.


Complimenti!


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Infatti non desidero più frequentarlo.


 

Gliel’hai già comunicato?


----------



## francisca (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Gliel’hai già comunicato?


ho lasciato che fosse lui stesso a farlo


----------



## francisca (17 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Complimenti!


Rimpiangerà per sempre quei pompini :rotfl:


----------



## Mariben (17 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ho lasciato che fosse lui stesso a farlo


Scusa
. a fare cosa?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (17 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Rimpiangerà per sempre quei pompini :rotfl:


Non bastano i pompini: ci vuole un bel culo


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Scusa
> . a fare cosa?


Anch’io non ho capito molto..


----------



## Farabrutto (17 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Infatti non desidero più frequentarlo.


Bene. Bella cazzata che ha fatto l'amico tuo...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2018)

Pauline ha detto:


> Molto mi rode. Non c entra però con quello che ho scritto qui. Non si fa soffrire un'altra donna a cuor leggero per pura cattiveria o con cinica indifferenza. Se si fa del male a qualcuno deve essere almeno involontario e inevitabile nel senso che si sceglie tra la propria storia e quella,altrui e allora l insinto di sopravvivenza prevale sull altruismo. Ma trovo davvero.un pessimo comportamento distruggere un matrimonio che forse prima che lei arrivasse si poteva sistemare. Adesso ha distrutto una famiglia, umiliato una donna e ferito respungendolo un uomo che la ama e per lei era pronto a lasciare la vecchia vita. E per cosa? Per essersi fatta una serie di scopate senza amore? Qui siete tutti amanti e traditi e dovreste sapere bene che questi comportamenti creano enorme sofferenza. Come si può agire così per puro egoismo senza che neanche interessi la persona che si sta innamorando giorno per giorno di lei? Sicuramente che lui fosse innamorato lo sapeva da tempo eppure anche se lei non lo.era ha continuato ad alimentare questa cosa che adesso sta portando problemi a tante persone.



Si puo' perche'  lui l'ha aiutata economicamente , c'e' chi lo fa! E chi lo pretende o lo cerca e poi fa finta  di subire gli aiuti!!!  UN  mio parente molto benestante ha speso una follia per una così. Nel suo caso bellissima donna e molto molto zoccola. 
Se lei si fosse accontentara  solo di regali e bella vita, spesa a domicilio e bollette pagate, hotel di lusso, sarebbero credo  ancora amanti. 
Lui e' davvero separato in casa.  Invece ha pensato bene di informare la moglie e raccontarle di tutte le spese folli fatte per lei, un po' troppo!
Lui continua ad avere altre ma per ora piu'   discrete.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Rimpiangerà per sempre quei pompini :rotfl:



Ollapeppa!!!! Lo mordevi??? O era vergine?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

Pare che [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION] faccia dei pompini notevoli.
Note di folklore a parte, il dubbio che lei prima lo abbia spinto a distruggere la famiglia e che poi lo abbia mollato, resta tutto.
Non è una cosa bella.


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Pare che @_francisca_ faccia dei pompini notevoli.
> Note di folklore a parte, il dubbio che lei prima lo abbia spinto a distruggere la famiglia e che poi lo abbia mollato, resta tutto.
> Non è una cosa bella.


A parte che dai suoi scritti non si desume questo... lei è entrata in crisi quando lui ha lasciato la moglie.

Un pó perché ha avuto dei comportamenti che le han fatto sorgere dubbi su di lui, dando per scontata una disponibilità importante mai condivisa, sembra, prima, oltre a tirarla in mezzo in modo poco elegante.

un po’, diciamolo, probabilmente perché un cardine importante della loro relazione, cioè il fatto che lui fosse impegnato, è venuto improvvisamente a mancare.

Per quello che so una delle caratteristiche più affascinanti e attraenti della relazione con una persona impegnata, da parte di una persona libera, è proprio il fatto che sia impegnata.

E non contro il terzo ignaro, ma proprio perché il rapporto ufficiale lo preserva dalle seccature che inevitabilmente una relazione “integrale” porta con se.
I motivi possono essere i più disparati.

Se alcune carte in tavola cambiano, la mano può non essere più vincente, per il single in questione.


----------



## francisca (19 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Pare che @_francisca_ faccia dei pompini notevoli.
> Note di folklore a parte, il dubbio che lei prima lo abbia spinto a distruggere la famiglia e che poi lo abbia mollato, resta tutto.
> Non è una cosa bella.


No. Non lo ho mai spinto.  Comunque mi dice che senza vedermi lui non può stare


----------



## bluestar02 (19 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No. Non lo ho mai spinto.  Comunque mi dice che senza vedermi lui non può stare


E quindi?


----------



## Farabrutto (20 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No. Non lo ho mai spinto.  Comunque mi dice che senza vedermi lui non può stare


E tu?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (20 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> No. Non lo ho mai spinto.  Comunque mi dice che senza vedermi lui non può stare


Boh.

A me continua a sembrare strano, ma strano forte.

Ma sei sicura che la moglie non lo abbia scoperto? Perché solo alla luce di una simile ipotesi, si spiegherebbero i fatti per come avvenuti (in primis che ti abbia avvisata del tutto a "frittata" fatta).

A me sa di pallista, ma intendo pallista con te.... il che peraltro non è che sia nulla di nuovo nella logica di un traditore


----------



## francisca (20 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh.
> 
> A me continua a sembrare strano, ma strano forte.
> 
> ...


Ciao, si lo ho scritto  già mi pare, le ha detto di me proprio a seguito del fatto che lei insisteva chiedendogli se aveva un'altra. E' grave secondo te? A me ha infastidito molto.


----------



## francisca (20 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> E tu?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


nel frattempo non lo stò frequentando


----------



## Foglia (20 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao, si lo ho scritto  già mi pare, le ha detto di me proprio a seguito del fatto che lei insisteva chiedendogli se aveva un'altra. E' grave secondo te? A me ha infastidito molto.


Io non lo avevo letto.

Embé 

Direi che tra chi (magari di impulso, o che ne so....) sceglie dall'oggi al domani di mollare, o chi non sceglie un fico secco, ma è semplicemente stato sgamato.... forse un tantinello ci passa.

Almeno in punto libertà di scegliere.

A questo punto, mi spiego perché ti abbia coinvolta senza nemmeno "interpellarti" 

E anche perché adesso non può più viverti lontano.

Scusa eh.... Sarà semplicemente stato colto con le mani nella marmellata.... e non ti aspettare certo che ti abbia raccontato tutta la verità su quello che si sarà detto con la moglie. Non ti sembra strano che prima non ti dicesse nulla, e poi all'improvviso non solo non è più capace di resisterti, ma addirittura sei diventata la sua protagonista per la svolta nella sua vita familiare? Cazzo, però.... .
Sarà che invecchiando, starò pure invecchiando assai male.

Ma per quale motivo recondito a un tipo così si accorda pure tempo per l'ascolto? Chiedo venia, eh, Sarò io insofferente, non so...


----------



## Mariben (20 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> nel frattempo non lo stò frequentando


 Però [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION]....
Non è che puoi darti col contagocce anche qui con noi !
Rispondi a monosillabi senza entrare nel merito, e' tuo diritto eh ?
Se la discussione non ti serve/ interessa più dacci il benservito e chiudila 

Così mi ha detto di scriverti D.


----------



## Farabrutto (20 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> nel frattempo non lo stò frequentando


Si questo è evidente. Ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa. Ti manca? O ti manca quello di prima della scoperta? Forse ti sei resa conto che non c'è niente di speciale in lui... Anzi forse ti rendi conto che continuando a vederlo rischi di essere intrappolata in una situazione in cui non ti trovi e nella quale, tuo malgrado, sei già?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (20 Ottobre 2018)

Quando ha capito che Francisca non se lo prendeva in casa ha cambiato le carte (da quanto ho capito) spostando l'uscita di casa alla prossima primavera. Intanto alla moglie fa credere che Francisca sia sparita. Temporeggia e si tiene moglie e amante. 
Se Francisca lo lascia questo non si separerà mai. IMHO


----------



## Farabrutto (21 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quando ha capito che Francisca non se lo prendeva in casa ha cambiato le carte (da quanto ho capito) spostando l'uscita di casa alla prossima primavera. Intanto alla moglie fa credere che Francisca sia sparita. Temporeggia e si tiene moglie e amante.
> Se Francisca lo lascia questo non si separerà mai. IMHO


Beh che si è mosso in modo maldestro è chiaro. Ma alla fine credo che non se ne farà nulla

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francisca (21 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Beh che si è mosso in modo maldestro è chiaro. Ma alla fine credo che non se ne farà nulla
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Beh che si è mosso in modo maldestro è chiaro. Ma alla fine credo che non se ne farà nulla
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


A me fa specie l’evoluzione repentina della storia rapportata al titolo del 3d. “ il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie”...
A conti fatti...l’amante la moglie non l’ha lasciata....ma il titolo è stato questo....il percepito pure... 
Ho visto evoluzioni di pensiero interessanti in questa storia...che evidenziano come a volte si pensi di poter fare cose “impattanti” sulle vite di molti ..senza averne la piena consapevolezza...
Solo un pensiero ....


----------



## francisca (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A me fa specie l’evoluzione repentina della storia rapportata al titolo del 3d. “ il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie”...
> A conti fatti...l’amante la moglie non l’ha lasciata....ma il titolo è stato questo....il percepito pure...
> Ho visto evoluzioni di pensiero interessanti in questa storia...che evidenziano come a volte si pensi di poter fare cose “impattanti” sulle vite di molti ..senza averne la piena consapevolezza...
> Solo un pensiero ....


scusa i titoli si possono cambiare? Quali evoluzioni di pensiero?


----------



## francisca (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non mi piace come si è comportato nel momento in cui non ci si poteva vedere. Infatti la sua giustificazione è stata proprio questa, ridicola: che impazzisce perché non mi vede :rotfl:c'è da dire che per fortuna non ne sono innamorata, non posso frequentare una persona del genere. Secondo me lui si è inventato parecchie cose, la moglie avrà scoperto e lui non sapeva che fare, anche se già da prima si mostrava molto affezionato, si vede che cercava una donna con cui fare sesso gratis :rotfl:


----------



## francisca (21 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Si questo è evidente. Ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa. Ti manca? O ti manca quello di prima della scoperta? Forse ti sei resa conto che non c'è niente di speciale in lui... Anzi forse ti rendi conto che continuando a vederlo rischi di essere intrappolata in una situazione in cui non ti trovi e nella quale, tuo malgrado, sei già?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Tutto vero, non lo conoscevo bene e in seguito alla scoperta si è rivelato una persona che non mi piace.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A me fa specie l’evoluzione repentina della storia rapportata al titolo del 3d. “ il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie”...
> A conti fatti...l’amante la moglie non l’ha lasciata....ma il titolo è stato questo....il percepito pure...
> Ho visto evoluzioni di pensiero interessanti in questa storia...che evidenziano come a volte si pensi di poter fare cose “impattanti” sulle vite di molti ..senza averne la piena consapevolezza...
> Solo un pensiero ....


Il thread inizia con le parole _due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie_ è un lasciare comunicativo.
Ma attenzione, a chi è stato comunicato chiaramente il voler lasciare? Noi sappiamo solo che l'ha comunicato a Francisca. Sappiamo che lui è andato anche a parlare con un avvocato, ma è solo un passo che non comporta necessariamente il lasciare la moglie.
Ma dopo poco sappiamo che alla moglie lui fa credere che con Francisca sia finita. Quindi cosa ha comunicato lui alla moglie?
"Il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie" è la realtà che percepisce Francisca (non serve che cambi titolo perchè determina in effetti ciò che sentiva lei in quei giorni in cui ha aperto il topic). La moglie che realtà percepisce? Non lo sappiamo. Possiamo presupporre che prenda coscienza che il marito ha avuto rapporti con un'altra donna, possiamo presupporre che in un momento di rabbia gli abbia urlato dietro "vattene! non ti voglio più vedere".
In questo thread cade l'equilibrio di tre persone: una moglie che scopre di essere tradita, il marito che crolla nell'onda delle emozioni e pensa di andare a vivere a casa dell'amante (poi quando questa gli fa capire che prima di lui vengono i due pargoli rivede il tiro, e prende tempo fino a primavera), Francisca che se prima si chiede cosa provi lui per lei, basandosi nel suo vissuto lato amante (viaggiando tra il peso delle menzogne alla moglie di cui si fa partecipe suo malgrado, e lo scrive in più punti, e l'essere a sua volta presa in giro), e poi si trova a dover prendere il peso della separazione di quest'uomo (anche se aveva dichiarato a lei _che era infelice da molto tempo_) e questo peso non solo non lo vuole, gli fa proprio decadere l'uomo.

Tra i tre chi prende una decisione netta? Lui no di certo, lui rimanda alla prossima primavera (domanda: cosa accadrà la prossima primavera? tempi, avvocato, procedure... credo un elenco possa aiutare Francisca). La moglie sempre nelle prime righe sappiamo che _ha detto che lo perdonava e sarebbe cambiata_ (si è già fatta colpevole di un tradimento subito, e promette di cambiare). Francisca da fuori ci ha messo di più a focalizzare, e ora anche lei sta prendendo le sue scelte. Qui quello che non decide a me appare lui.


----------



## francisca (22 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il thread inizia con le parole _due giorni fa il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie_ è un lasciare comunicativo.
> Ma attenzione, a chi è stato comunicato chiaramente il voler lasciare? Noi sappiamo solo che l'ha comunicato a Francisca. Sappiamo che lui è andato anche a parlare con un avvocato, ma è solo un passo che non comporta necessariamente il lasciare la moglie.
> Ma dopo poco sappiamo che alla moglie lui fa credere che con Francisca sia finita. Quindi cosa ha comunicato lui alla moglie?
> "Il mio amante ha lasciato la moglie" è la realtà che percepisce Francisca (non serve che cambi titolo perchè determina in effetti ciò che sentiva lei in quei giorni in cui ha aperto il topic). La moglie che realtà percepisce? Non lo sappiamo. Possiamo presupporre che prenda coscienza che il marito ha avuto rapporti con un'altra donna, possiamo presupporre che in un momento di rabbia gli abbia urlato dietro "vattene! non ti voglio più vedere".
> ...


La decisione netta sarebbe la mia, ma ho accettato di vederlo martedi sera, devo capire bene perché si lascia andare a certi pensieri nei miei riguardi, che ìo mi sia presa gioco di lui se non riusciamo a vederci


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> La decisione netta sarebbe la mia, ma ho accettato di vederlo martedi sera, devo capire bene perché si lascia andare a certi pensieri nei miei riguardi, che ìo mi sia presa gioco di lui se non riusciamo a vederci


non ti capisco proprio, se non ti interessa che ti frega di sapere …….

Dovresti essere chiara una volta per tutte. Non ti interessa lo lasci.

Giochi troppo al tira e molla, mi sa tanto che a te piace tenerlo per le palle (ops pompini). Non ti piacerà per il tipo che è, ma ti piace sentire il tuo potere su di lui.
Non riesci a distaccarti per questo motivo.
Trovo molto egoistico da parte tua mettere a repentaglio la vita coniugale di questo uomo (debole) solo per soddisfare il tuo senso di dominio.

Certo lui non sa gestire , però non si sa mai visto gli ultimi avvenimenti potrebbe anche svegliarsi.
Qualora accadesse tu perderesti ogni interesse per lui.
Sbaglio?


----------



## francisca (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ti capisco proprio, se non ti interessa che ti frega di sapere …….
> 
> Dovresti essere chiara una volta per tutte. Non ti interessa lo lasci.
> 
> ...


Bo non so. Non è il potere, mi manca qualcuno di cui fidarmi. Non mi fido per ora, no.


----------



## ipazia (22 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Bo non so. Non è il potere, mi manca qualcuno di cui fidarmi. Non mi fido per ora, no.


Se non ti fidi di te, e se la fiducia in te è legata alla diffidenza nei confronti del mondo - quindi alla chiusura e non all'apertura -, quel qualcuno semplicemente non lo incontrerai. 

Fra l'altro rischi di mettere in atto la dinamica per cui vai a cercare persone che ti confermano la giustezza della tua sfiducia. 
In un circolo vizioso che fa male solo a te. 

Al netto della storia con questo tipo. 
Che conta sì, ma anche no.


----------



## francisca (23 Ottobre 2018)

ciao a tutti, ci tenevo a dirvi che mi avete aiutata a riflettere. Ci eravamo accordati per vederci stasera e invece no, io non me la sento proprio. Non so spiegare esattamente il perché, se dipenda dalla sua situazione, dalla mia, da come siamo, non lo so, ma non me la sento. Così gli ho comunicato che, im non intendo proseguire questa relazione. Grazie a tutti, scusate se sono di poche parole, torno adesso dal lavoro e ho da preparare la cena e seguire un minimo i miei figli. Mi piacerebbe rimanere su questo forum, spero di avere tempo e spirito.


----------



## Mariben (23 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, ci tenevo a dirvi* che mi avete aiutata a riflettere*. Ci eravamo accordati per vederci stasera e invece no, io non me la sento proprio. *Non so spiegare esattamente il perché, se dipenda dalla sua situazione, dalla mia, da come siamo, non lo so, ma non me la sento.* Così gli ho comunicato che, im non intendo proseguire questa relazione. Grazie a tutti, scusate se sono di poche parole, torno adesso dal lavoro e ho da preparare la cena e seguire un minimo i miei figli. Mi piacerebbe rimanere su questo forum, spero di avere tempo e spirito.



Non è che abbiamo fatto un gran lavoro pare di capire.


----------



## francisca (23 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non è che abbiamo fatto un gran lavoro pare di capire.


perché dici questo?


----------



## Mariben (23 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> perché dici questo?



da quel che scrivi sembri più confusa di prima.


----------



## francisca (23 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> da quel che scrivi sembri più confusa di prima.


no, perché? so con certezza di non volerlo più frequentare.


----------



## Mariben (23 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> no, perché? so con certezza di non volerlo più frequentare.



Bene...:up:
mi pareva di capire che era una certezza un pò dubbiosa ( sui perchè e sui come )
meglio così


----------



## francisca (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Bene...:up:
> mi pareva di capire che era una certezza un pò dubbiosa ( sui perchè e sui come )
> meglio così


Ecco che insiste e io non so come fare, mi dispiace che stia male come dice.


----------



## Mariben (25 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ecco che insiste e io non so come fare, mi dispiace che stia male come dice.


Che ti dispiaccia ci sta ma è tutta roba sua 
Tu hai preso una decisione ? Pretendi che sia rispettata.


----------



## francisca (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Che ti dispiaccia ci sta ma è tutta roba sua
> Tu hai preso una decisione ? Pretendi che sia rispettata.


ok preferirei non ferire qualcuno che effettivamente mi vuole bene.


----------



## Mariben (25 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ok preferirei non ferire qualcuno che effettivamente mi vuole bene.


Definisci " ferire" consapevolmente intendo


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Definisci " ferire" consapevolmente intendo


ovvio che lovfa consapevolmente poi che non abbia altra scelta ci sta tutta.


----------



## Maestrale1 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Che ti dispiaccia ci sta ma è tutta roba sua
> Tu hai preso una decisione ? Pretendi che sia rispettata.


Ma stiamo parlando di sentimenti o di patate al forno?
Che lei abbia preso una decisione ci sta, ma che possa dispiacerle che una persona per cui nutre un sentimento, oltretutto ricambiato X10, penso non solo sia normale ma addiririttura doveroso....ci si commuove per un gattino che miagola....Non scaricate le vs frustrazioni sugli altri.


----------



## Mariben (25 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Ma stiamo parlando di sentimenti o di patate al forno?
> Che lei abbia preso una decisione ci sta, ma che possa dispiacerle che una persona per cui nutre un sentimento, oltretutto ricambiato X10, penso non solo sia normale ma addiririttura doveroso....ci si commuove per un gattino che miagola....Non scaricate le vs frustrazioni sugli altri.


Forse non hai letto bene tutta la storia
(Da quel che  racconta Francisca )
 Ha fatto tutto da solo  ( dal decidere di raccontare alla moglie di lei per poi ritrattare quando ha capito chei non era disposta , non subito a farlo entrare in casa sua e nella sua vita e dei suoi figli).
Se fai il conto senza l' oste poi ci sta sia più salato di quel che credevi.
A me, e sempre in base ai racconti di Francisco, quell  "insiste" suona male.
I sentimenti non giustificano tutto


----------



## Maestrale1 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto bene tutta la storia
> (Da quel che  racconta Francisca )
> Ha fatto tutto da solo  ( dal decidere di raccontare alla moglie di lei per poi ritrattare quando ha capito chei non era disposta , non subito a farlo entrare in casa sua e nella sua vita e dei suoi figli).
> Se fai il conto senza l' oste poi ci sta sia più salato di quel che credevi.
> ...


Ho letto che si è autoinvitato a casa di lei.....non ho letto che lei non prova nulla per lui...ed è il dispiacere per l avere ferito chi vogliamo bene il soggetto del mio intervento.


----------



## Mariben (25 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ovvio che lovfa consapevolmente poi che non abbia altra scelta ci sta tutta.


Con " ferire consapevolmente " intendevo con dolo.
Se lei gli avesse promesso mari e monti e si fosse ritirata bruscamente sarebbe, in qualche modo, responsabile della sua sofferenza,
  ma non pare questo il caso.
Che le dispiaccia , ripeto, ci sta ma senza farsene carico


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Con " ferire consapevolmente " intendevo con dolo.
> Se lei gli avesse promesso mari e monti e si fosse ritirata bruscamente sarebbe, in qualche modo, responsabile della sua sofferenza,
> ma non pare questo il caso.
> Che le dispiaccia , ripeto, ci sta ma senza farsene carico


io parto dal presupposto che se sono consapevole che una persona si sente legata a me ed io la lascio andare, ci sta  male ( poco o tanto lo dira' il tempo) e di questo non posso non farmi carico, umanamente.
Poi che sia un male necessario per il mio benessere ...assolutamente giusto.


----------



## francisca (25 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io parto dal presupposto che se sono consapevole che una persona si sente legata a me ed io la lascio andare, ci sta  male ( poco o tanto lo dira' il tempo) e di questo non posso non farmi carico, umanamente.
> Poi che sia un male necessario per il mio benessere ...assolutamente giusto.


Mi sento in colpa, infatti continuo a sentirlo, pur avendo rifiutato di vederlo.


----------



## Maestrale1 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io parto dal presupposto che se sono consapevole che una persona si sente legata a me ed io la lascio andare, ci sta  male ( poco o tanto lo dira' il tempo) e di questo non posso non farmi carico, umanamente.
> Poi che sia un male necessario per il mio benessere ...assolutamente giusto.



concordo pienamente


----------



## Mariben (25 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi sento in colpa, infatti continuo a sentirlo, pur avendo rifiutato di vederlo.



Nessuno , dotato di un minimo di empatia, sarebbe " felice" di far soffrire chi ci vuole bene .
I sensi di colpa però hanno una loro collocazione ove ci sia colpa ( preferisco il termine responsabilità ) Questo intendevo dire [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION]. 
Se poi l'altro usa la sua sofferenza e la tua empatia per scardinare le tue decisioni ,le tue posizioni bhè...
ditemi voi ...


----------



## francisca (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Nessuno , dotato di un minimo di empatia, sarebbe " felice" di far soffrire chi ci vuole bene .
> I sensi di colpa però hanno una loro collocazione ove ci sia colpa ( preferisco il termine responsabilità ) Questo intendevo dire @_francisca_.
> Se poi l'altro usa la sua sofferenza e la tua empatia per scardinare le tue decisioni ,le tue posizioni bhè...
> ditemi voi ...


ora vuole che ci sentiamo al telefono e mi sa che farà così, anche facendo leva su altri miei problemi, non mi va,


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi sento in colpa, infatti continuo a sentirlo, pur avendo rifiutato di vederlo.


Te lo chiede lui di sentirvi?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Nessuno , dotato di un minimo di empatia, sarebbe " felice" di far soffrire chi ci vuole bene .
> I sensi di colpa però hanno una loro collocazione ove ci sia colpa ( preferisco il termine responsabilità ) Questo intendevo dire [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION].
> Se poi l'altro usa la sua sofferenza e la tua empatia per scardinare le tue decisioni ,le tue posizioni bhè...
> ditemi voi ...


ecco si brava empatia

A tal proposito mi e' capitato di incrociare anche chi ne e' sprovvisto ...che disastro


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2018)

Francisca, ma non è che tu ne hai uno nuovo di zecca, per caso?


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi sento in colpa, infatti continuo a sentirlo, pur avendo rifiutato di vederlo.


Ti senti in colpa esattamente per cosa?


----------



## francisca (25 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te lo chiede lui di sentirvi?


si me lo chiede lui


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ok preferirei non ferire qualcuno che effettivamente mi vuole bene.


Un bambino di 10 anni e’ piu ‘maturo


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi sento in colpa, infatti continuo a sentirlo, pur avendo rifiutato di vederlo.


Se tieni a lui davvero taglia e di netto . 
Se continui a permettergli di avere un legame con te gli fai solo del male. Diglielo.


----------



## francisca (25 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Francisca, ma non è che tu ne hai uno nuovo di zecca, per caso?


di problema? si:carneval:


----------



## francisca (25 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti senti in colpa esattamente per cosa?


ora ad esempio non mi va di parlargli al telefono, ho altri problemi coi miei figli, di lavoro etc.


----------



## francisca (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se tieni a lui davvero taglia e di netto .
> Se continui a permettergli di avere un legame con te gli fai solo del male. Diglielo.


non riesco ora. domani mattina


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> di problema? si:carneval:


È bello grosso sto problema? 
Comunque hai grosse responsabilità in quello che è successo.


----------



## void (26 Ottobre 2018)

Chissà, forse lui è un immaturo, o un uomo piccolo, inadeguato.
O forse è solamente un uomo innamorato, prigioniero del suo contesto familiare, ha perso lucidità come sempre accade quando i sentimenti ottenebrano la mente. Certo, se a comandare è solo il desiderio sessuale, tutto è più facile, la visione è nitida. Le decisioni che si prendono sono razionali, per quanto razionale possa essere la mente umana.
L'amore, se lo lasci fluire senza freni, devasta. 
Il senso del dovere, se non lo sai reprimere, ti uccide giorno dopo, ti spegne dentro. E' un macigno contro il quale ti schianti, ogni giorno, ogni volta che varchi quella porta. Cerchi di arrampicarti ma scivoli ogni volta.
Quando ti trovi schiacciato in mezzo, vivi una vita non tua. Anzi smetti di vivere. Esisti soltanto.
Non siamo tutti uguali.
In bocca al lupo a te, ma soprattutto a lui.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Ottobre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Chissà, forse lui è un immaturo, o un uomo piccolo, inadeguato.
> O forse è solamente un uomo innamorato, prigioniero del suo contesto familiare, ha perso lucidità come sempre accade quando i sentimenti ottenebrano la mente. Certo, se a comandare è solo il desiderio sessuale, tutto è più facile, la visione è nitida. Le decisioni che si prendono sono razionali, per quanto razionale possa essere la mente umana.
> L'amore, se lo lasci fluire senza freni, devasta.
> Il senso del dovere, se non lo sai reprimere, ti uccide giorno dopo, ti spegne dentro. E' un macigno contro il quale ti schianti, ogni giorno, ogni volta che varchi quella porta. Cerchi di arrampicarti ma scivoli ogni volta.
> ...


È un pirla 
Non ammantiamo l’inammantabile


----------



## void (26 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È un pirla
> Non ammantiamo l’inammantabile


Non so, non gli ho mai parlato, ne sentito la sua versione. Non ammanto niente, ma non mi sento di dare giudizi.
Comunque invidio chi ha delle certezze. Sarà perché io sulle mie mi ci sono schiantato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È un pirla
> Non ammantiamo l’inammantabile


Ma secondo voi questo si è alzato la mattina e ha detto "adesso lascio mia moglie e vado a vivere dall'amante"?
Lei che cosa gli ha fatto capire?
"Caro, perdonami, ci siamo capiti male. Adesso che tua moglie sa, ci lasciamo".


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non so, non gli ho mai parlato, ne sentito la sua versione. Non ammanto niente, ma non mi sento di dare giudizi.
> Comunque invidio chi ha delle certezze. Sarà perché io sulle mie mi ci sono schiantato.



A volte non è questione di avere certezze. E' questione di non relativizzare pericolosamente tutto.
Anche a me viene da dire che "è un pirla". Poi so che è meglio dire che "si è comportato da pirla".

Pirla comunque resta secondo me, con francisca.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi questo si è alzato la mattina e ha detto "adesso lascio mia moglie e vado a vivere dall'amante"?
> Lei che cosa gli ha fatto capire?
> "Caro, perdonami, ci siamo capiti male. Adesso che tua moglie sa, ci lasciamo".


Oh.

Ma secondo te certe robe come le si comunica, se non parlando chiaramente? 

Stai dicendo che glielo avrebbe sottinteso? Che hanno comunicato con la telepatia? O che altro? 

No. Perché se lascio mio marito per stare con te.... magari due parole sul contenuto di quello "stare con te" magari le spendo prima. E non via w.a. :carneval:


----------



## francisca (26 Ottobre 2018)

Ora vuole che ci vediamo domani mattina che i figlio sono a scuola.


----------



## francisca (26 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> 
> Ma secondo te certe robe come le si comunica, se non parlando chiaramente?
> 
> ...


infatti non mi sembrava il minimo. comunque ho appena accettato di vederlo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> 
> Ma secondo te certe robe come le si comunica, se non parlando chiaramente?
> 
> ...


Infatti, c'è qualcosa che francischina non ci dice.
Se vuole dircelo, basta anche il whatsapp


----------



## void (26 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte non è questione di avere certezze. *E' questione di non relativizzare pericolosamente tutto.*
> Anche a me viene da dire che "è un pirla". Poi so che è meglio dire che "si è comportato da pirla".
> 
> Pirla comunque resta secondo me, con francisca.



Giustissimo, è questione di non relativizzare pericolosamente tutto. 

Neanche il fatto che se ti metti con uno sposato, o sei dritto/a e chiaro/a nel tuo approccio fin dall'inizio (magari lei lo è stata, non lo so), oppure certe possibili conseguenze le metti in conto. 

Per quanto riguarda la pirlagine, non è questione di sintassi ma di vedere le due facce della luna prima di esprimere un giudizio. 


Poi magari, sarà sicuramente il re dei pirla.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti, c'è qualcosa che francischina non ci dice.
> Se vuole dircelo, basta anche il whatsapp


A me non pare che ci siano incongruenze. Non evidenti 

A me pare che ci sia un mondo assai variegato di gestire i rapporti. C'è chi ti lascia con un w.a., e chi si sente in obbligo. (ancora dopo incontri e telefonate) di dare altri chiarimenti.

Tralascio i perché.

Ovviamente inutile quasi dire che a [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION] posso tributare il fatto di vedere l'altro come una persona, ma al contempo le consiglio cio' che in ben altro contesto relazionale hai ritenuto di dovere fare tu. E cioè guardarsi dal rischio di baci &abbracci miracolosamente ritrovati, con ometto con tanto di valigia al seguito 
Visto che è evidente che lei non lo desidera.
Il che, in un'ottica di verosimiglianza  (visto che di quella stai a parlare) e' finanche più coerente (in generale) con la tua ansia ehm.... Organizzativa . Scusa eh...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me non pare che ci siano incongruenze. Non evidenti
> 
> A me pare che ci sia un mondo assai variegato di gestire i rapporti. C'è chi ti lascia con un w.a., e chi si sente in obbligo. (ancora dopo incontri e telefonate) di dare altri chiarimenti.
> 
> ...


Non stavo paragonando, ho fatto solo una battuta.
Tutto coerente nel racconto di francischiella: solo non è ben spiegato questo "colpo di follia" dell'amante: possibile che si sia sognato una disponibilità della suddetta a vivere insieme?
E lei, che ci teneva così tanto, adesso lo molla con nonchalance?
Per me è una rovinafamiglie.
Ah, non voglio essere accusato di sessismo: al lavoro ho uno stomachevole caso di rovinafamiglie al maschile.
D'altra parte "rovinafamiglie" è invariante al genere


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non stavo paragonando, ho fatto solo una battuta.
> Tutto coerente nel racconto di francischiella: solo non è ben spiegato questo "colpo di follia" dell'amante: possibile che si sia sognato una disponibilità della suddetta a vivere insieme?
> E lei, che ci teneva così tanto, adesso lo molla con nonchalance?
> Per me è una rovinafamiglie.
> ...


Eh. Boh. Mi e' sembrato un po' un fulmine a ciel sereno pure per lei. Però non capisco perché tu  "ci veda un colpo di follia". E' stato sgamato dalla moglie. Verosimilmente non avrà vita troppo facile. E come dice il detto  "in mancanza dei cavalli, trottano pure gli asini"....


----------



## francisca (26 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Boh. Mi e' sembrato un po' un fulmine a ciel sereno pure per lei. Però non capisco perché tu  "ci veda un colpo di follia". E' stato sgamato dalla moglie. Verosimilmente non avrà vita troppo facile. E come dice il detto  "in mancanza dei cavalli, trottano pure gli asini"....


io non capisco dove veda in me una rovinafamiglie. è assurdo perché non ho mai minimamente accennato a dire qualcosa alla moglie o vivere assieme. Anzi se lo immaginava lui gli ricordavo che non era possibile assolutamente per me.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> io non capisco dove veda in me una rovinafamiglie. è assurdo perché non ho mai minimamente accennato a dire qualcosa alla moglie o vivere assieme. Anzi se lo immaginava lui gli ricordavo che non era possibile assolutamente per me.


Temo sia una esigenza di URBIS


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Boh. Mi e' sembrato un po' un fulmine a ciel sereno pure per lei. Però non capisco perché tu  "ci veda un colpo di follia". E' stato sgamato dalla moglie. Verosimilmente non avrà vita troppo facile. E come dice il detto  "in mancanza dei cavalli, trottano pure gli asini"....





francisca ha detto:


> io non capisco dove veda in me una rovinafamiglie. è assurdo perché non ho mai minimamente accennato a dire qualcosa alla moglie o vivere assieme. Anzi se lo immaginava lui gli ricordavo che non era possibile assolutamente per me.


Per me questo punto è una falla logica fondamentale in tutto il racconto di francischina.
Che forse se la sta raccontando anche a sé stessa...


----------



## francisca (26 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Per me questo punto è una falla logica fondamentale in tutto il racconto di francischina.
> Che forse se la sta raccontando anche a sé stessa...


ti giuro che non ho capito


----------



## francisca (26 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> io non capisco dove veda in me una rovinafamiglie. è assurdo perché non ho mai minimamente accennato a dire qualcosa alla moglie o vivere assieme. Anzi se lo immaginava lui gli ricordavo che non era possibile assolutamente per me.


e cosa intende con falla logica?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> e cosa intende con falla logica?


 [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] parlava di coerenza di tutto il tuo racconto, mentre io sostengo che manca qualcosa.
E il colpo di testa del tuo amante è per me una falla, un buco "logico" nella coerenza di quello che dici.
Come è poco logico che tu lo molli così, visto che dicevi di tenerci.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte non è questione di avere certezze. E' questione di non relativizzare pericolosamente tutto.
> Anche a me viene da dire che "è un pirla". Poi so che è meglio dire che "si è comportato da pirla".
> 
> Pirla comunque resta secondo me, con francisca.


Hai spiegato meglio di me


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Ottobre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Giustissimo, è questione di non relativizzare pericolosamente tutto.
> 
> Neanche il fatto che se ti metti con uno sposato, o sei dritto/a e chiaro/a nel tuo approccio fin dall'inizio (magari lei lo è stata, non lo so), oppure certe possibili conseguenze le metti in conto.
> 
> ...


Esprimo sulla base delle informazioni note che sono state qui condivise e il mio pensiero ....
il definirlo pirla rappresenta la sintesi di :
“Si è comportato da immaturo, arrogante e prepotente . Ha preteso di decidere anche per l’amante e con prepotenza insistere perché si facesse come diceva lui è dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione si andasse a vivere con i figli piccoli di lei (un calcio in kulo!) piagnucolando perché le mancava tantoooooooo e esprimendo l’assoluto bisogno di vederlaaaaaa
A 55 anni!!! Neanche un 15 enne...
Ribadisco la mia opinione ...e poi...non  credo che lui si offenderà ..che dici?


----------



## void (26 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esprimo sulla base delle informazioni note che sono state qui condivise e il mio pensiero ....
> il definirlo pirla rappresenta la sintesi di :
> “Si è comportato da immaturo, arrogante e prepotente . Ha preteso di decidere anche per l’amante e con prepotenza insistere perché si facesse come diceva lui è dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione si andasse a vivere con i figli piccoli di lei (un calcio in kulo!) piagnucolando perché le mancava tantoooooooo e esprimendo l’assoluto bisogno di vederlaaaaaa
> A 55 anni!!! Neanche un 15 enne...
> Ribadisco la mia opinione ...e poi...non  credo che lui si offenderà ..che dici?



Non essendo in grado di replicare, neanche si offenderà.
Io facevo un discorso un po' più generale, basato sulla esperienza mia. Non sempre è tutto come sembra.
Per il resto, massimo rispetto della tua opinione. 
E comunque, cedo alla violenza.


----------



## francisca (27 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esprimo sulla base delle informazioni note che sono state qui condivise e il mio pensiero ....
> il definirlo pirla rappresenta la sintesi di :
> “Si è comportato da immaturo, arrogante e prepotente . Ha preteso di decidere anche per l’amante e con prepotenza insistere perché si facesse come diceva lui è dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione si andasse a vivere con i figli piccoli di lei (un calcio in kulo!) piagnucolando perché le mancava tantoooooooo e esprimendo l’assoluto bisogno di vederlaaaaaa
> A 55 anni!!! Neanche un 15 enne...
> Ribadisco la mia opinione ...e poi...non  credo che lui si offenderà ..che dici?


oggi ho acconsentito a vederlo, ma ho sbagliato. Ho tantissimi problemi non credo di poter stare con nessuno e questo uomo inoltre non può essere adatto a me date che è sposato. Non voglio dire a lui niente di questo perché la mia non è una lamentela, blocca proprio la conoscenza e la fiducia nonostante che vedo il suo interesse per me. Tu forse hai ragione a dire immaturo e arrogante, però io a monte sono molto chiusa con lui. Non ha insistito con prepotenza non è questo tipo, faceva scattare in me sensi di colpa piuttosto. Ah e non ne voglio parlare più qua leggendo sembra strana questa mia avversione, vorrei capire chi ha detto "rovinafamiglie" se scherzava o cosa?


----------



## francisca (27 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> @_Foglia_ parlava di coerenza di tutto il tuo racconto, mentre io sostengo che manca qualcosa.
> E il colpo di testa del tuo amante è per me una falla, un buco "logico" nella coerenza di quello che dici.
> Come è poco logico che tu lo molli così, visto che dicevi di tenerci.


Ho spiegato ora io sono sempre stata molto trattenuta per il fatto che è sposato. Lui ha detto che la moglie stà con lui per interesse e che non ci fa più neppure sesso ormai dato che prendeva sempre lui l'iniziativa. Forse lo ha confessato subito perché non è abituato a mentire. In ogni caso non mi sono mai lasciata andare, sì ci tengo, non sono però innamorata, sono anche troppo vecchia probabilmente per innamorarmi.


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Ottobre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> sono anche troppo vecchia probabilmente per innamorarmi.


Questa è una idiozia. Non è mai troppo tardi.


----------



## void (28 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Questa è una idiozia. Non è mai troppo tardi.


Purtroppo è vero..

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E' veramente buffo.
> Quando si realizza il sogno di ogni amante diventa un problema.
> E' proprio vero che siamo incontentabili.


No è la fine della funzione distraente del tradimento e l'inizio di una progettualità che spesso si sogna, ma che altrettanto spesso sballa l'equilibrio dei rapporti. 
Finisce il rapporto trasgressivo ed inizia una probabile realtà di convivenza e di routine con i problemi che due matrimoni con prole comportano... 
Per lui di fronte alla decisione della moglie si è aperto un mondo di possibilità e progettualità, per lei è evidentemente prematuro oltre che improvviso.
La moglie non lo lascia per tradimento ma per insostenibilità della sua perenne assenza, eventualità che entrambi non avevano messo in conto.
Adesso sono alla prova del loro amore e delle loro responsabilità... Lei può nicchiare e sostenere che ha prole piccola che non può lasciare, e ci sta, ma quanto reggerà questa situazione che per me è già minata da questa improvvisa quanto inaspettata disponibilità di lui?
Attenzione non sto giudicando, solo valutando la situazione freddamente per le scelte e l'organizzazione che richiede una simile condizione...


----------



## francisca (21 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> No è la fine della funzione distraente del tradimento e l'inizio di una progettualità che spesso si sogna, ma che altrettanto spesso sballa l'equilibrio dei rapporti.
> Finisce il rapporto trasgressivo ed inizia una probabile realtà di convivenza e di routine con i problemi che due matrimoni con prole comportano...
> Per lui di fronte alla decisione della moglie si è aperto un mondo di possibilità e progettualità, per lei è evidentemente prematuro oltre che improvviso.
> La moglie non lo lascia per tradimento ma per insostenibilità della sua perenne assenza, eventualità che entrambi non avevano messo in conto.
> ...


Ciao, mi scuso se rispondo solo ora ma ho avuto "qualche" problema.
No, la moglie non lo ha affatto lasciato, anzi. Lui mi dice che ora in casa non può neppure guardare il telefono altrimenti la moglie scatena l'infermo. A me dice che tra qualche mese se ne andrà di casa indipendentemente da me.
Da un certo punto di vista gli credo, il figlio è piuttosto bravo e cercherà lavoro anche relativamente lontano da casa e ha comunque una ragazza con cui ha progetto di convivere.
I miei figli non sono piccolissimi ma vivono momenti delicati, hanno quasi 11 e 14 anni, non sono quindi libera di scegliere una convivenza, indipendentemente dalla persona, se non dopo una lunga conoscenza prima da parte mia e poi da parte loro. Questo mi pare che li ora lo abbia capito, anche se ha questa forte inclinazione a far da padre :facepalm:
Il punto è che potrà veramente frequentarmi solo quando non avrà obblighi, se non economici, verso la moglie.


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao, mi scuso se rispondo solo ora ma ho avuto "qualche" problema.
> No, la moglie non lo ha affatto lasciato, anzi. Lui mi dice che ora in casa non può neppure guardare il telefono altrimenti la moglie scatena l'infermo. A me dice che tra qualche mese se ne andrà di casa indipendentemente da me.
> Da un certo punto di vista gli credo, il figlio è piuttosto bravo e cercherà lavoro anche relativamente lontano da casa e ha comunque una ragazza con cui ha progetto di convivere.
> I miei figli non sono piccolissimi ma vivono momenti delicati, hanno quasi 11 e 14 anni, non sono quindi libera di scegliere una convivenza, indipendentemente dalla persona, se non dopo una lunga conoscenza prima da parte mia e poi da parte loro. Questo mi pare che li ora lo abbia capito, anche se ha questa forte inclinazione a far da padre :facepalm:
> Il punto è che potrà veramente frequentarmi solo quando non avrà obblighi, se non economici, verso la moglie.


Non entro nella dinamica del suo rapporto con la moglie, ma da quanto scrivi pare che la vostra storia è più sulla carta che nella realtà.  Adesso senza voler togliere speranze, fai una seria analisi delle possibilità che avete, per ora sarà difficilissimo che tu possa avere frequenze tranquille.  
Valuta se ne vale la pena... e comunque appura se lui veramente se ne andrà di casa. Senza quella opzione di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## francisca (26 Novembre 2018)

ciao a tutti.
Aggiorno.Ci vediamo di rado. Ora, a quanto dice, la moglie pretende di trascorrere ogni minuto che lui ha libero dal lavoro con lui, ergo riesce a organizzare solo quando ha trasferte ma anche li lei pretende che si faccia 600 km robe assurde. 
Di conseguenza non ci vediamo quasi mai e non possiamo sentirci al telefono sempre per gli stessi motivi.
Lui continua a dirmi che mi ama e che vuole stare con me. (....ricordo che i figli sono grandi, solo uno vive in casa! tuttavia la moglie non lavora e gli costerebbe parecchio!!!!!!)
Naturalmente non ci credo. Ma non ritengo necessario dirglielo. Che si crogioli nel suo immaginario sogno d'amore, mancanza, sofferenze e speranze. Si capisce che ne ha bisogno. 
Stamattina mi chiede se ci vediamo oggi alle 13! Si, e quando pensavi di chiedermelo....alle 12.59?
In teoria avrei potuto facendo davvero i salti mortali. Be' gli ho detto subito che non posso lasciare il lavoro con preavvisi tanto brevi.


----------



## francisca (26 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non entro nella dinamica del suo rapporto con la moglie, ma da quanto scrivi pare che la vostra storia è più sulla carta che nella realtà.  Adesso senza voler togliere speranze, fai una seria analisi delle possibilità che avete, per ora sarà difficilissimo che tu possa avere frequenze tranquille.
> Valuta se ne vale la pena... e* comunque appura se lui veramente se ne andrà di casa. Senza quella opzione di che stiamo parlando?*


*
*
Infatti. Potrei sbagliarmi ma si fa i conti e vede che se deve dare metà alla moglie non gli conviene poi tanto.
Ecco perché voleva vivere con me :facepalm:, o almeno era uno dei motivi. Perché dice che ora la vita in casa è intollerabile. Dovrà cercarsi un appartamento. La storia che aspetti il lavoro del figlio ha un senso solo dal punto di vista economico.


----------



## Moni (26 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> [/B]
> Infatti. Potrei sbagliarmi ma si fa i conti e vede che se deve dare metà alla moglie non gli conviene poi tanto.
> Ecco perché voleva vivere con me :facepalm:, o almeno era uno dei motivi. Perché dice che ora la vita in casa è intollerabile. Dovrà cercarsi un appartamento. La storia che aspetti il lavoro del figlio ha un senso solo dal punto di vista economico.


Mah.... A me non piacerebbe se fossi in te tutto ciò.. E poi destabilizza no?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> [/B]
> Infatti. Potrei sbagliarmi ma si fa i conti e vede che se deve dare metà alla moglie non gli conviene poi tanto.
> Ecco perché voleva vivere con me :facepalm:, o almeno era uno dei motivi. Perché dice che ora la vita in casa è intollerabile. Dovrà cercarsi un appartamento. La storia che aspetti il lavoro del figlio ha un senso solo dal punto di vista economico.


Ma cosa pensi di lui come persona?


----------



## francisca (26 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Mah.... A me non piacerebbe se fossi in te tutto ciò.. E poi destabilizza no?


non piace neppure a me però sono pensieri miei.


----------



## francisca (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa pensi di lui come persona?


Mi sembra buono, generoso, modesto ma non lo conosco davvero. Ci frequentiamo da 8 mesi, ma negli ultimi 3, da quando sua moglie è venuta a sapere, ci vediamo pochissimo, tipo 2 volte al mese.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Mi sembra buono, generoso, modesto ma non lo conosco davvero. Ci frequentiamo da 8 mesi, ma negli ultimi 3, da quando sua moglie è venuta a sapere, ci vediamo pochissimo, tipo 2 volte al mese.


Pensa che da quello che racconti io l’ho immaginato meschino, vigliacco, incapace di rispetto. Ovviamente tutto questo nei confronti della moglie. Pensa uno che tratta così la madre dei suoi tre figli che uomo è.


----------



## Moni (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che da quello che racconti io l’ho immaginato meschino, vigliacco, incapace di rispetto. Ovviamente tutto questo nei confronti della moglie. Pensa uno che tratta così la madre dei suoi tre figli che uomo è.


Anche io però è una visione distorta sicuramente 
Poi vai a sapere come è sta donna a casa 
A me lui non piace perché cerca un altra casa invece di affrontare da solo il tutto 
Mi sa di cacasotto
Comprensibile ma poco uomo.


----------



## francisca (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che da quello che racconti io l’ho immaginato meschino, vigliacco, incapace di rispetto. Ovviamente tutto questo nei confronti della moglie. Pensa uno che tratta così la madre dei suoi tre figli che uomo è.


Non so, forse ti confondi. A cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## patroclo (26 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non so, forse ti confondi. A cosa ti riferisci?


ma lei i traditori, di primo acchito, li considera tutti così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

diciamo che non gli hai fatto fare la figura di cuor di leone....alla sua età parlare a vanvera e appoggiarsi così pesantemente su di te non mi sembra un segno di maturità


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ma lei i traditori, di primo acchito, li considera tutti così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> diciamo che non gli hai fatto fare la figura di cuor di leone....alla sua età parlare a vanvera e appoggiarsi così pesantemente su di te non mi sembra un segno di maturità


Poi mi dai ragione...


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> Aggiorno.Ci vediamo di rado. Ora, a quanto dice, la moglie pretende di trascorrere ogni minuto che lui ha libero dal lavoro con lui, ergo riesce a organizzare solo quando ha trasferte ma anche li lei pretende che si faccia 600 km robe assurde.
> Di conseguenza non ci vediamo quasi mai e non possiamo sentirci al telefono sempre per gli stessi motivi.
> Lui continua a dirmi che mi ama e che vuole stare con me. (....ricordo che i figli sono grandi, solo uno vive in casa! tuttavia la moglie non lavora e gli costerebbe parecchio!!!!!!)
> ...


Sintesi di Lui, da quello che racconti : “che pochezza ....”


----------



## francisca (26 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ma lei i traditori, di primo acchito, li considera tutti così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> diciamo che non gli hai fatto fare la figura di cuor di leone....*alla sua età parlare a vanvera e appoggiarsi così pesantemente su di te non mi sembra un segno di maturità*


Certo, hai ragione. Penso di essere stata abbastanza obiettiva sul tutto.


----------



## francisca (26 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sintesi di Lui, da quello che racconti : “che pochezza ....”


spiegati meglio


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> spiegati meglio


Posto che come ti ho detto, secondo me e’ un pallaro..
Poi..uno che non lascia la moglie per non lasciarle quanto le spetta ...dato che è senza reddito e ha cresciuto i suoi figli ...
E se proprio ti fa così schifo..ci sei rimasto per 30 anni?
Poi che fai, aspetti che il figlio trovi lavoro per cosa ? Per non doverlo mantenere per 6 mesi in più? 
Mah...
Un pusillanime....non lo vorrei neppure per 2 scopate al mese ....


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi mi dai ragione...


Non ti do ragione....diciamo che ogni tanto le vedute coincidono 

La questione è che tu prima "spari" e poi chiedi chi è


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non ti do ragione....diciamo che ogni tanto le vedute coincidono
> 
> La questione è che tu prima "spari" e poi chiedi chi è


A pensar male si fa peccato, ma si indovina (quasi sempre).


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> [/B]
> Infatti. Potrei sbagliarmi ma si fa i conti e vede che se deve dare metà alla moglie non gli conviene poi tanto.
> Ecco perché voleva vivere con me :facepalm:, o almeno era uno dei motivi. Perché dice che ora la vita in casa è intollerabile. Dovrà cercarsi un appartamento. La storia che aspetti il lavoro del figlio ha un senso solo dal punto di vista economico.


Mah. Diciamo che ci ha provato, ha detto una palla sul fatto di essere uscito  "in chiaro" con la tua frequentazione  (in realtà la moglie lo ha sgamato, e ora lui sta  "a cuccia"), ha testato te per verificare se te lo saresti tirato in casa, e alla fine di tutto ora ritiene opportuno temporeggiare.

Non tanto per te, ma quanto poi per i tuoi figli: immaginati questo che fa armi e bagagli e si trasferisce da te. Poi salta fuori quello che è evidente. Che lui sul suo si fa i conti al centesimo, mentre pretende che tu lo accolga  "a braccia aperte". E poi vediti magari a mandarlo fuori di casa tua.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che come ti ho detto, secondo me e’ un pallaro..
> Poi..uno che non lascia la moglie per non lasciarle quanto le spetta ...dato che è senza reddito e ha cresciuto i suoi figli ...
> E se proprio ti fa così schifo..ci sei rimasto per 30 anni?
> Poi che fai, aspetti che il figlio trovi lavoro per cosa ? Per non doverlo mantenere per 6 mesi in più?
> ...


ciao cara, si ora ne sono convinta anche io, ha detto palle sia alla moglie che a me. La storia del figlio è assurda, come il fatto che dicesse che mi amava disperatamente, che volesse incontrare i miei figli, e di certo l moglie lo aveva sgamato, pur non avendo prove certe, e lui con me ha tirato fuori che le aveva confessato tutto, che mi amava etc, invece con lei avrà minimizzato.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. Diciamo che ci ha provato, ha detto una palla sul fatto di essere uscito  "in chiaro" con la tua frequentazione  (in realtà la moglie lo ha sgamato, e ora lui sta  "a cuccia"), ha testato te per verificare se te lo saresti tirato in casa, e alla fine di tutto ora ritiene opportuno temporeggiare.
> 
> Non tanto per te, ma quanto poi per i tuoi figli: immaginati questo che fa armi e bagagli e si trasferisce da te. Poi salta fuori quello che è evidente. Che lui sul suo si fa i conti al centesimo, mentre pretende che tu lo accolga  "a braccia aperte". E poi vediti magari a mandarlo fuori di casa tua.


Condivido tutto. Tranne che la questione figli. Secondo il suo piano loro sarebbero stati felicissimi di averlo a casa :facepalm:
Mi è venuta voglia di combinargli qualche scherzetto.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Condivido tutto. Tranne che la questione figli. Secondo il suo piano loro sarebbero stati felicissimi di averlo a casa :facepalm:
> Mi è venuta voglia di combinargli qualche scherzetto.


Immagino l'entusiasmo di trovarsi un estraneo che si trasferisce a casa.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Immagino l'entusiasmo di trovarsi un estraneo che si trasferisce a casa.


:carneval: salti di giubilo!
Più ci penso e più mi viene il nervoso. Naturalmente era una idea fuori da qualsiasi realtà, ma il solo averlo pensato merita una punizione. Si. Come sbrodolava ammmmmmore. Un pusillanime oltretutto, che si fa controllare in tutto dalla moglie perché teme di rimetterci soldi. Tu lo lasceresti impunito? Secondo me la moglie ci stà assieme solo perché la mantiene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> :carneval: salti di giubilo!
> Più ci penso e più mi viene il nervoso. Naturalmente era una idea fuori da qualsiasi realtà, ma il solo averlo pensato merita una punizione. Si. Come sbrodolava ammmmmmore. Un pusillanime oltretutto, che si fa controllare in tutto dalla moglie perché teme di rimetterci soldi. Tu lo lasceresti impunito? Secondo me la moglie ci stà assieme solo perché la mantiene.


Guarda che ancora scarichi sulla moglie. Pensaci.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> :carneval: salti di giubilo!
> Più ci penso e più mi viene il nervoso. Naturalmente era una idea fuori da qualsiasi realtà, ma il solo averlo pensato merita una punizione. Si. Come sbrodolava ammmmmmore. Un pusillanime oltretutto, che si fa controllare in tutto dalla moglie perché teme di rimetterci soldi. Tu lo lasceresti impunito? Secondo me la moglie ci stà assieme solo perché la mantiene.


Non lo vedo come uno  "da punire". Lo vedo come uno da lasciargli il tempo che trova. Io mi stupisco di più, leggendo  (in questo momento contemporaneamente) sia te che Flower della voglia che avete a portare avanti certe storie.
Al di là di tutto, questo dopo averti pure fatto la sfuriata per i cazzi suoi, ti ha cercata. E tu ancora ti sei resa disponibile. A me viene da immaginarti come una che fa un po' i salti mortali tra lavoro, casa e figli. Il grasso che cola, il tempo libero, e' inutile che lo passi a non comunicare. Ti potresti anche divertire facendogli a tua "fantasia" notare che al di là dei  "Pucci Pucci", che impegnano poco, un uomo che pensa taaaaanto a te, minimo minimo sta con te. Ma fuori casa  

Io lo lascerei perdere. Se vuoi sfotterlo un po'  (se lui fosse intelligente magari ci farebbe due riflessioni sopra) puoi provare a provocarlo chiedendogli se ha già trovato casa  
Vedi dove i "Pucci Pucci" vanno a finire!!!!


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ancora scarichi sulla moglie. Pensaci.


Ma no....anzi mi dispiace per lei che si trova ad avere in casa un simile bugiardo


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo vedo come uno  "da punire". Lo vedo come uno da lasciargli il tempo che trova. Io mi stupisco di più, leggendo  (in questo momento contemporaneamente) sia te che Flower della voglia che avete a portare avanti certe storie.
> Al di là di tutto, questo dopo averti pure fatto la sfuriata per i cazzi suoi, ti ha cercata. E tu ancora ti sei resa disponibile. A me viene da immaginarti come una che fa un po' i salti mortali tra lavoro, casa e figli. Il grasso che cola, il tempo libero, e' inutile che lo passi a non comunicare. Ti potresti anche divertire facendogli a tua "fantasia" notare che al di là dei  "Pucci Pucci", che impegnano poco, un uomo che pensa taaaaanto a te, minimo minimo sta con te. Ma fuori casa
> 
> Io lo lascerei perdere. Se vuoi sfotterlo un po'  (se lui fosse intelligente magari ci farebbe due riflessioni sopra) puoi provare a provocarlo chiedendogli se ha già trovato casa
> Vedi dove i "Pucci Pucci" vanno a finire!!!!


Non lo voglio punire. Solo fargli uno scherzo mi divertirebbe. Forse mi sono spiegata male, ho sempre avuto molti dubbi e non ho alcuna intenzione di portare avanti una storia con lui. Per fortuna non ne sono innamorata. Mi sono sempre frenata e chiusa, non mi convinceva. Per il momento lo ignoro, ma se si rifà vivo ancora devo aver pronta una figura di merda da fargli fare. Sai, non sono neppure arrabbiata. Sono felice di essere single quando pendo che esistono donne costrette a stare con uomini del genere. Poi vabé magari si fa meno fatica che da soli ma l'umiliazione deve essere terribile.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

e ma cazzo non mi lascia il tempo......mi vede online ed eccolo che scrive :rotfl:, suggerimenti?


----------



## Marjanna (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> e ma cazzo non mi lascia il tempo......mi vede online ed eccolo che scrive :rotfl:, suggerimenti?


cosa vuole?


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> cosa vuole?


gli manco tanto :rotfl::rotfl:......roba così


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Non lo voglio punire. Solo fargli uno scherzo mi divertirebbe. Forse mi sono spiegata male, ho sempre avuto molti dubbi e non ho alcuna intenzione di portare avanti una storia con lui. Per fortuna non ne sono innamorata. Mi sono sempre frenata e chiusa, non mi convinceva. Per il momento lo ignoro, ma se si rifà vivo ancora devo aver pronta una figura di merda da fargli fare. Sai, non sono neppure arrabbiata. Sono felice di essere single quando pendo che esistono donne costrette a stare con uomini del genere. Poi vabé magari si fa meno fatica che da soli ma l'umiliazione deve essere terribile.


Ma lascialo perdere.
Scherzi a che pro? Immagino che pur non innamorata tu ci abbia comunque passato bei momenti. E basta: lasciagli il tempo che trova, e' anche inutile lasciarsi con un brutto ricordo. Hai capito la musica, lascia che la suoni lui da solo.
E se non la capisce, a furia di assoli smette comunque.
Diversamente gli dici che non vedi l'ora di vedere la sua nuova casa, e che con l'occasione ti farebbe piacere conoscere i suoi figli, che sono più grandi dei tuoi e che quindi sono più pronti a "capire le novità" del padre.
Ma perdici poco tempo


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

inquietante che uno guardi se sei online


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> inquietante che uno guardi se sei online


fastidioso anche


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lascialo perdere.
> Scherzi a che pro? Immagino che pur non innamorata tu ci abbia comunque passato bei momenti. E basta: lasciagli il tempo che trova, e' anche inutile lasciarsi con un brutto ricordo. Hai capito la musica, lascia che la suoni lui da solo.
> E se non la capisce, a furia di assoli smette comunque.
> Diversamente gli dici che non vedi l'ora di vedere la sua nuova casa, e che con l'occasione ti farebbe piacere conoscere i suoi figli, che sono più grandi dei tuoi e che quindi sono più pronti a "capire le novità" del padre.
> Ma perdici poco tempo


:rotfl:un giorno per prova (non ne avevo alcuna intenzione, volevo vedere la reazione) gli ho chiesto quando avrei conosciuto i suoi figli e lui si è tutto irrigidito e con voce tremolante ha detto: come mai questa domanda? 
Quella della nuova casa è un'idea, se insiste la uso. Per ora non rispondo. Scherzo per farlo vergognare della propria pochezza.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> fastidioso anche


ma più inquietante....un modo di controllarti, stupido oltretutto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ma più inquietante....un modo di controllarti, stupido oltretutto


Esiste il tasto blocca


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> :rotfl:un giorno per prova (non ne avevo alcuna intenzione, volevo vedere la reazione) gli ho chiesto quando avrei conosciuto i suoi figli e lui si è tutto irrigidito e con voce tremolante ha detto: come mai questa domanda?
> Quella della nuova casa è un'idea, se insiste la uso. Per ora non rispondo. Scherzo per farlo vergognare della propria pochezza.


Digli che per il momento sei troppo presa per vederlo, ma che farai i salti mortali per essere presente nella sua nuova vita. Che muori dalla voglia di conoscere i suoi figli, i suoi parenti, di entrare a casa sua  

Vedrai che non ti cercherà neanche più online!


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A pensar male si fa peccato, ma si indovina (quasi sempre).


ho sempre sospettato che nel profondo del tuo tenero cuoricino albergasse una sordida democristiana  



francisca ha detto:


> Condivido tutto. Tranne che la questione figli. Secondo il suo piano loro sarebbero stati felicissimi di averlo a casa :facepalm:
> Mi è venuta voglia di combinargli qualche scherzetto.


ma no.  troppa fatica, meglio berci su


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> inquietante che uno guardi se sei online


Se l'hanno messo ben evidente insieme all'orario di accesso mi sa che lo fanno tutti o quasi prima di scrivere.
Se non piace basta selezionare l'opzione per non mostrare lo stato, solo che così non si può vedere neppure quello degli altri.
Motivo per cui nessuno o quasi lo fa...


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esiste il tasto blocca


Eh. Questa sarebbe l'opzione migliore. Ad essere certi che la roba muore lì....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'hanno messo ben evidente insieme all'orario di accesso mi sa che lo fanno tutti o quasi prima di scrivere.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


>


Nessuno che guardi l'orario di ultimo accesso?
Di solito serve a capire quanto uno usa la chat e se ha senso scrivergli (ovvero sapere se ti leggerà o meno in un tempo decente).
Certo che se uno scrive una volta al mese, un messaggio su Wa è totalmente inutile.
Se è sempre on line magari ha voglia di conversare.
In quel preciso momento, non tra due giorni.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno che guardi l'orario di ultimo accesso?
> Di solito serve a capire quanto uno usa la chat e se ha senso scrivergli (ovvero sapere se ti leggerà o meno in un tempo decente).
> Certo che se uno scrive una volta al mese, un messaggio su Wa è totalmente inutile.
> Se è sempre on line magari ha voglia di conversare.
> In quel preciso momento, non tra due giorni.


La guardo nel momento che accedo perchè credo sia impossibile non notarla
Non cambia la mia decisione di scrivere o non scrivere.
Se ho qualcosa di urgente da dire telefono
Non ho mai controllato se uno sta online e non è con me e farmi anche menate per questo
Poi se ho voglia di cazzeggiare la battuta te la faccio. Ma questa resta
Se percepissi un controllo da parte di una persona sul mio stato avrei già fatto presente la cosa e senza mezzi termini.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> gli manco tanto :rotfl::rotfl:......roba così


Francisca se ti considera attualmente la sua amante è normale che ti scriva se ti vede on line (non mi pare tu gli abbia comunicato che vuoi mettere fine al vostro rapporto). 
Io terrei presente che hai un uomo che si sente sotto stress in casa (non entro nel merito del procurarselo, mi limito al lato oggettivo), un uomo che pare consideri la moglie fonte della sua infelicità, un uomo molto emotivo e non riflessivo. 
Tienilo presente. E tieni presente che la moglie è una donna come te.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Digli che per il momento sei troppo presa per vederlo, ma che farai i salti mortali per essere presente nella sua nuova vita. Che muori dalla voglia di conoscere i suoi figli, i suoi parenti, di entrare a casa sua
> 
> Vedrai che non ti cercherà neanche più online!


ah ma per me può pure scrivere, non mi crea fastidio, non rispondo.
Se poi insiste la tua idea mi piace molto. Dirò che non vedo l'ora che inizi la nostra nuova vita, così i mie figli avranno due fratelli maggiori. Naturalmente ci occorrerà una casa grande e centrale......


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'hanno messo ben evidente insieme all'orario di accesso mi sa che lo fanno tutti o quasi prima di scrivere.
> Se non piace basta selezionare l'opzione per non mostrare lo stato, solo che così non si può vedere neppure quello degli altri.
> Motivo per cui nessuno o quasi lo fa...


Ahhhh io mai. Scrivo se ho qualcosa da comunicare che può essere letto quando l'interlocutore ha tempo. Non mi interessa se la gente è on line o altrove. Il mio stato lo lascio, non ho nulla da nascondere.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La guardo nel momento che accedo perchè credo sia impossibile non notarla
> Non cambia la mia decisione di scrivere o non scrivere.
> Se ho qualcosa di urgente da dire telefono
> Non ho mai controllato se uno sta online e non è con me e farmi anche menate per questo
> ...


come me. hai centrato il punto, percepisco un controllo e mi infastidisce, e mi chiedo perché la persona vuole controllarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> come me. hai centrato il punto, percepisco un controllo e mi infastidisce, e mi chiedo perché la persona vuole controllarmi.


Anche perchè chiunque controlla me mi trova online anche alle 3/4 del mattino quindi può pensare di tutto 
Ho mentito ripensandoci: controllo l'ultimo collegamento dei miei figli quando è da un po che non li sento


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ah ma per me può pure scrivere, non mi crea fastidio, non rispondo.
> Se poi insiste la tua idea mi piace molto. Dirò che non vedo l'ora che inizi la nostra nuova vita, così i mie figli avranno due fratelli maggiori. Naturalmente ci occorrerà una casa grande e centrale......


Comunque. E seriamente.
A evitarsi una marea di perdite di tempo, si può anche semplicemente dire che si considera finita la relazione. Senza dare corda a  "Pucci Pucci io muoio", o roba similare. Semplicemente dicendolo. Una volta, con serietà, e finita lì. Visto che comunque siete finiti in situazioni comunque intime.
Si è comportato da pagliaccio?
Tu spiegagli perché non ti interessa più. Se non ti interessa più.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> come me. hai centrato il punto, percepisco un controllo e mi infastidisce, e mi chiedo perché la persona vuole controllarmi.


Allora...
forse perché crede ancora che c'è una possibilità con te.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Francisca se ti considera attualmente la sua amante è normale che ti scriva se ti vede on line (non mi pare tu gli abbia comunicato che vuoi mettere fine al vostro rapporto).
> Io terrei presente che hai un uomo che si sente sotto stress in casa (non entro nel merito del procurarselo, mi limito al lato oggettivo), un uomo che pare consideri la moglie fonte della sua infelicità, un uomo molto emotivo e non riflessivo.
> Tienilo presente. E tieni presente che la moglie è una donna come te.


Ok. Va bene. In generale può essere ma lui non è sincero con la moglie. con me neppure credo. Chi non è sincero vuole manipolare e controllare la controparte. 
La moglie ci stà per interesse. E' una donna come me cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque. E seriamente.
> A evitarsi una marea di perdite di tempo, si può anche semplicemente dire che si considera finita la relazione. Senza dare corda a  "Pucci Pucci io muoio", o roba similare. Semplicemente dicendolo. Una volta, con serietà, e finita lì. Visto che comunque siete finiti in situazioni comunque intime.
> Si è comportato da pagliaccio?
> Tu spiegagli perché non ti interessa più. Se non ti interessa più.


Ieri continuava a scrivermi che mi amava, che si sentiva inadeguato per me. Mi ha chiesto se lo amavo.
Gli ho risposto di no.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora...
> forse perché crede ancora che c'è una possibilità con te.


Gli ho detto che non lo amo e che il suo comportamento mi stà ulteriormente allontanando.


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Anche perchè chiunque controlla me mi trova online anche alle 3/4 del mattino quindi può pensare di tutto *
> Ho mentito ripensandoci: controllo l'ultimo collegamento dei miei figli quando è da un po che non li sento


:up:
non è come nel mio caso che non ho più sonno?


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> La moglie ci stà per interesse.


Questa credo che sia l'ennesima palla. Ci starà semplicemente perché dopo una vita insieme, se lo trova ancora in groppa malgrado tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho sempre sospettato che nel profondo del tuo tenero cuoricino albergasse una sordida democristiana
> 
> 
> 
> ma no.  troppa fatica, meglio berci su


Guarda che è un proverbio milanese (l’ho tradotto) che mi ha insegnato mia nonna in tempi non sospetti e Andreotti l’ha solo divulgato, a suo svantaggio, tra l’aaltro.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questa credo che sia l'ennesima palla. Ci starà semplicemente perché dopo una vita insieme, se lo trova ancora in groppa malgrado tutto.


già, e se lavorasse o avesse soldi lo avrebbe già scaricato, interesse in questo senso.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> inquietante che uno guardi se sei online


mettiti in anonimo, risolvi il problema non vedra' mai se sei online


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> :carneval: salti di giubilo!
> Più ci penso e più mi viene il nervoso. Naturalmente era una idea fuori da qualsiasi realtà, ma il solo averlo pensato merita una punizione. Si. Come sbrodolava ammmmmmore. Un pusillanime oltretutto, che si fa controllare in tutto dalla moglie perché teme di rimetterci soldi. Tu lo lasceresti impunito? Secondo me la moglie ci stà assieme solo perché la mantiene.


Secondo me semplicemente la moglie è ignara di accompagnarsi ad un cazzaro


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> inquietante che uno guardi se sei online


Invece è tipico del “profilo” che hai descritto


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Francisca se ti considera attualmente la sua amante è normale che ti scriva se ti vede on line (non mi pare tu gli abbia comunicato che vuoi mettere fine al vostro rapporto).
> Io terrei presente che hai un uomo che si sente sotto stress in casa (non entro nel merito del procurarselo, mi limito al lato oggettivo), un uomo che pare consideri la moglie fonte della sua infelicità, un uomo molto emotivo e non riflessivo.
> Tienilo presente. E tieni presente che la moglie è una donna come te.


Ma va ...non descriviamo come profondo uno che non lo è neppure per sbaglio....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ah ma per me può pure scrivere, non mi crea fastidio, non rispondo.
> Se poi insiste la tua idea mi piace molto. Dirò che non vedo l'ora che inizi la nostra nuova vita, così i mie figli avranno due fratelli maggiori. Naturalmente ci occorrerà una casa grande e centrale......


pero' non ho capito ci vuoi stare in relazione co sto cristo o no?

se la risposta e' no rispondi ai suoi messaggi dicendo che per te e' finita

se invece vuoi restare con lui, non stupirti se ti scrive 

poi non so cosa usate ma skype o hangout con accesso da google basta collegarsi e si vede a fianco della schermata chi dei contatti e' online e chi no.
non e' controllo e' che proprio e' accessibile forever...a meno che tu non ti metta in anonimo


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me semplicemente la moglie è ignara di accompagnarsi ad un cazzaro


il proprio convivente dopo un po' si conosce di solito, e quando ti accorgi liberarsene è costoso e non solo economicamente. ho vissuto anche io una separazione e con figli piccoli.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Invece è tipico del “profilo” che hai descritto


quale profilo ho descritto?


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pero' non ho capito ci vuoi stare in relazione co sto cristo o no?
> 
> se la risposta e' no rispondi ai suoi messaggi dicendo che per te e' finita
> 
> ...


gli ho già spiegato ieri che non lo amo e il suo comportamento mi ha ulteriormente allontanata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> gli ho già spiegato ieri che non lo amo e il suo comportamento mi ha ulteriormente allontanata.


ma se non lo vuoi più perché gli rispondi?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> gli ho già spiegato ieri che non lo amo e il suo comportamento mi ha ulteriormente allontanata.


si ho letto, ma seriamente se ritieni non piu' fattibile proseguire con lui, sii esplicita: per questi motivi ....li elenchi...non voglio piu' proseguire la nostra relazioni con saluti annessi 

si scapoccera' per un po'...ma poi passa


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Invece è tipico del “profilo” che hai descritto





francisca ha detto:


> quale profilo ho descritto?


V. Criminal minds :carneval: i profiler li definiscono con termini scientifici “pirla” o  “cazzari” :carneval:


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si ho letto, ma seriamente se ritieni non piu' fattibile proseguire con lui, sii esplicita: per questi motivi ....li elenchi...non voglio piu' proseguire la nostra relazioni con saluti annessi
> 
> si scapoccera' per un po'...ma poi passa


Fatto precedentemente, elencati motivi.
A me dispiace ma non mi è possibile proseguire per tali ragioni.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> V. Criminal minds :carneval: i profiler li definiscono con termini scientifici “pirla” o  “cazzari” :carneval:


mi ero spaventata....


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ieri continuava a scrivermi che mi amava, che si sentiva inadeguato per me. Mi ha chiesto se lo amavo.
> Gli ho risposto di no.


Ma più che una questione sul mi ami/ ma quanto mi ami, proprio sposterei il campo. Che è terreno scivoloso, quello dell'ammmmore. Può sempre dirti che lo dici perché hai paura, non è così a letto etc. etc.
Io, a metterla seria (e forse la vostra relazione merita quel minimo di serietà) gli farei un discorso legato proprio a tutte le incongruenze del suo comportamento. Che un domani non vorresti trovarti più nella posizione di giustificarti per non adempiere a cose di suo comodo che albergano solo nella sua testa.
E gli rimarcherei per bene come abbia provato a "usare" la tua famiglia. La casa un albergo, e i tuoi figli dei teneri angioletti da viverci insieme. Ancora prima di conoscerli. Ma che poi, un uomo che da' per scontato che una con figli muoia dalla voglia di presentarteli, e' proprio uno che capisce.... Bene solo quando i figli sono i suoi 
Dopo di che, ammmore o non ammmore, direi che ogni altra considerazione verrebbe anche meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> V. Criminal minds :carneval: i profiler li definiscono con termini scientifici “pirla” o  “cazzari” :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> mi ero spaventata....


Forse Jacaranda era più seria. :mexican:


----------



## Marjanna (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma va ...non descriviamo come profondo uno che non lo è neppure per sbaglio....


Profondo? forse ho dei problemi di espressione ma non era una interpretazione dell'essere


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> quale profilo ho descritto?


In gergo non tecnico “ il cazzaro..” 
 
In gergo tecnico meglio che non mi esprima altrimenti qui nel forum mi chiamano “la psicologa della mutua” 
Hahahah


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> V. Criminal minds :carneval: i profiler li definiscono con termini scientifici “pirla” o  “cazzari” :carneval:


Hahah...esatto


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che è un proverbio milanese (l’ho tradotto) che mi ha insegnato mia nonna in tempi non sospetti e Andreotti l’ha solo divulgato, a suo svantaggio, tra l’aaltro.


  il fatto che il vecchio Giulio se ne sia impossessato, ne certifica l'essenza democristiana


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ahhhh io mai. Scrivo se ho qualcosa da comunicare che può essere letto quando l'interlocutore ha tempo. Non mi interessa se la gente è on line o altrove. Il mio stato lo lascio, non ho nulla da nascondere.


Neanche io.
Difatti non mi preoccupo affatto dell'orario di ultimo accesso o altro.
Scrivo quando posso scrivere.



francisca ha detto:


> come me. hai centrato il punto, percepisco un controllo e mi infastidisce, e mi chiedo perché la persona vuole controllarmi.


Se percepisci un controllo è perché  fai ancora caso a quello che dice. Non hai ancora preso le distanze.



francisca ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che non lo amo e che il suo comportamento mi stà ulteriormente allontanando.


Questo non è chiudere ma dare una possibilità.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> pero' non ho capito ci vuoi stare in relazione co sto cristo o no?
> 
> se la risposta e' no rispondi ai suoi messaggi dicendo che per te e' finita
> 
> ...


Quoto.



francisca ha detto:


> gli ho già spiegato ieri che non lo amo e il suo comportamento mi ha ulteriormente allontanata.


Se vuoi chiudere bisogna solo dire che è finita senza dare spiegazioni o giustificazioni, che possono far pensare a una richiesta.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> In gergo non tecnico “ il cazzaro..”
> 
> In gergo tecnico meglio che non mi esprima altrimenti qui nel forum mi chiamano “la psicologa della mutua”
> Hahahah



Cazzaro ci sta.
Ma anche lei...
Sembra abbia paura di perdere la corte del cazzaro.
Non la sento determinata e la avverto troppo attenta a giustifucarsi.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo non è chiudere ma dare una possibilità.


Come dare una possibilità  per cosa?


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Come dare una possibilità  per cosa?


Gli stai dicendo che il suo comportamento lo ha ulteriormente allontanato da te.
È come dire 'Se cambi io mi riavvicinero' a te.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma più che una questione sul mi ami/ ma quanto mi ami, proprio sposterei il campo. Che è terreno scivoloso, quello dell'ammmmore. Può sempre dirti che lo dici perché hai paura, non è così a letto etc. etc.
> Io, a metterla seria (e forse la vostra relazione merita quel minimo di serietà) gli farei un discorso legato proprio a tutte le incongruenze del suo comportamento. *Che un domani non vorresti trovarti più nella posizione di giustificarti per non adempiere a cose di suo comodo che albergano solo nella sua testa.
> *E gli rimarcherei per bene come abbia provato a "usare" la tua famiglia. La casa un albergo, e i tuoi figli dei teneri angioletti da viverci insieme. Ancora prima di conoscerli. Ma che poi, *un uomo che da' per scontato che una con figli muoia dalla voglia di presentarteli*, e' proprio uno che capisce.... Bene solo quando i figli sono i suoi
> Dopo di che, ammmore o non ammmore, direi che ogni altra considerazione verrebbe anche meno.


L'amore lo tira in ballo lui, lui mi chiede se lo amo. Se continua rimarcherò bene i punti che hai messo in luce perfettamente.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> L'amore lo tira in ballo lui, lui mi chiede se lo amo. Se continua rimarcherò bene i punti che hai messo in luce perfettamente.


Non puoi essere più sintetica e dirgli che non ti interessa più.
E basta?


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

scrive che stà male e che la situazione a casa è un inferno


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> scrive che stà male e che la situazione a casa è un inferno


Sa che sei accudente.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Quoto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]
Non capisco la necessità di ascoltarlo e non chiudere


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non puoi essere più sintetica e dirgli che non ti interessa più.
> E basta?


ma se sinora sono stata troppo sintetica o ermetica, non rispondo e stop, massimo della sintesi


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto @_danny_
> Non capisco la necessità di ascoltarlo e non chiudere


ho chiuso ieri e ora non rispondo ai messaggi.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ma se sinora sono stata troppo sintetica o ermetica, non rispondo e stop, massimo della sintesi


il massimo della sintesi è

"non sono lesbica, ma sto imparando"


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non puoi essere più sintetica e dirgli che non ti interessa più.
> E basta?


Io penso che dopo quasi un anno di relazione, due parole una persona seria le possa anche spendere. Dopo di che, vale la regola che a buon intenditor....
Però prima comunque lo farei.
L'impressione e' che prima di arrivare a vederlo per quello che è  (un cazzaro) pure [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION] abbia un po'  "pasticciato". Non fosse altro che non è stata chiarissima (io pure a volte ho l'impressione di non brillare per chiarezza, ma la sola idea che qualcuno coinvolga mio figlio me lo farebbe defenestrare ).
Fa niente, a ste robe c'è rimedio


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

ora che poi stà malissimo senza di me.....ehhh continuo a ignorare


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il massimo della sintesi è
> 
> "non sono lesbica, ma sto imparando"


:rotfl:


----------



## Moni (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> e ma cazzo non mi lascia il tempo......mi vede online ed eccolo che scrive :rotfl:, suggerimenti?


Puoi togliere la visibilità dell'ultimo accesso l orario 
Io l ho fatto e non mi Interessa vedere gli altri  sinceramente a che ora si siano collegati anche perché ho un Cell aziendale alcuni clienti ti scrivono pure li quando hanno casini... 


Sull on line no se uno è lì non si può fare nulla..
Che personaggio mi fa pure un po' pena...


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> L'amore lo tira in ballo lui, lui mi chiede se lo amo. Se continua rimarcherò bene i punti che hai messo in luce perfettamente.


A parte le sue domande insistenti sul fatto che tu lo ami...io davvero mi chiederei perchè lo tratto ancora. 
Cerco di chiarire, qualunque uomo con moglie racconta frottole alla moglie ed all'amante, non può evitarlo. Deve farti apparire la moglie come una vecchia ciabatta, o come una megera o come un'ameba che gironzola per casa ... così come tu saresti descritta come una zecca che lo ha sedotto...
Lui ha una situazione standard e tu sei una storia distraente qualunque cosa sostenga   Lui dice che ti ama, vuole che tu gli confermi che lo ami anche se ha percepito dei cambiamenti in te.  
Senza tante giravolte, questo ha una situazione dalla quale NON può scollarsi, vuole tenerti sulla corda ed avendo visto che ti stai stancando, fa pressing sentimentale per placcarti.
Tranquilla che se mai la moglie lo mettesse alle strette si dileguerebbe in due nanosecondi.
Domanda: anche il fatto che ignorandolo impegni tempo a trattarlo, presti attenzione a quello che fa o dice verso di te (se vai sui social etc...) è una perdita di tempo del tuo tempo.  Capisco che sia fastiduoso e seccante, ma rammenta lui ha il potere che tu gli dai... ergo, ignoralo, senza rispondere, senza dare seguito alle sue chiacchiere insinuanti ed chiudendo senza appello ogni suo canale di comunicazione.
Va da sè che poi devi stabilire tu quanto ti interessi controllare questa situazione.  
Insomma l'uomo si denuncia da solo, la situazione la conosci, la progettualità è pari a zero... le sue profferte sono inconsistenti così come il suo essere pusillanime di fronte ad eventuali decisioni che, tra l'altro  a te manco interessano.  
Questo rapporto è in modalità salma... dovrebbe essere seppellito.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> A parte le sue domande insistenti sul fatto che tu lo ami...io davvero mi chiederei perchè lo tratto ancora.
> Cerco di chiarire, *qualunque uomo con moglie racconta frottole alla moglie ed all'amante, non può evitarlo. Deve farti apparire la moglie come una vecchia ciabatta, o come una megera o come un'ameba che gironzola per casa ... così come tu saresti descritta come una zecca che lo ha sedotto...*
> Lui ha una situazione standard e tu sei una storia distraente qualunque cosa sostenga   Lui dice che ti ama, vuole che tu gli confermi che lo ami anche se ha percepito dei cambiamenti in te.
> Senza tante giravolte, questo ha una situazione dalla quale NON può scollarsi, vuole tenerti sulla corda ed avendo visto che ti stai stancando, fa pressing sentimentale per placcarti.
> ...


Mi sento di dire che non è così sempre, mi crea sempre un po' di fastidio che si dia sempre per scontato. Anche perchè quasi si giustifica chi lo fa.
E ribadisco chi lo fa si sente autorizzato a farlo


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ora che poi stà malissimo senza di me.....ehhh continuo a ignorare


Anche questo rientra nel profilo. Attenta che il prossimo passo sarà dirti che tenterà un gesto inconsulto  ....
Scommettiamo?


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sento di dire che non è così sempre, mi crea sempre un po' di fastidio che si dia sempre per scontato. Anche perchè quasi si giustifica chi lo fa.
> E ribadisco chi lo fa si sente autorizzato a farlo


Quoto. Da amante sposato, ovviamente qualche menzogna ho dovuto raccontarla, ma assolutamente poche e solo alla moglie....dico poche perchè non sembrando particolarmente interessata raramente ne ho avuto bisogno.
Le menzogne le racconta chi vuol tenere i piedi in più scarpe e pararsi il culo il più possibile ....
Ricordo la mia prima, un giorno mi ha domandato a brucia pelo se avessi mai lasciato mia moglie per lei, naturalmente le ho detto di no, ma non perchè non volevo lasciare mia moglie, semplicemente non l'avrei mai lasciata per lei......non mi ha più parlato.....
Ecco uno diverso avrebbe probabilmente tergiversato. se non proprio mentito spudoratamente


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche questo rientra nel profilo. Attenta che il prossimo passo sarà dirti che tenterà un gesto inconsulto  ....
> Scommettiamo?


Oggi sei scatenatissima.....che uomini di merda


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche questo rientra nel profilo. Attenta che il prossimo passo sarà dirti che tenterà un gesto inconsulto  ....
> Scommettiamo?


In quel caso non avrebbe a che fare con un cazzaro.
Questo a me sembra un cazzaro.
Con una sola aggravante: che ci ha provato, a passare da un albergo a un altro. Peraltro  (a meno che sia matto) sarà anche uno di quelli  "paracadutati". Nel senso che ben potrebbe avere i mezzi per starsene da solo (solo un matto non potrebbe tenere conto della ipotesi che con francisca possa non durare la convivenza).

E' solo che voleva le mutande lavate, e poco importa se a "sperimentare" una convivenza fossero i figli di lei. Che male che vada non sono suoi. Punto. Ci ha provato. Evidentemente nella convinzione che la moglie non lo lascia per prima.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ho chiuso ieri e ora non rispondo ai messaggi.


Continua così.


----------



## flower7700 (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ora che poi stà malissimo senza di me.....ehhh continuo a ignorare


Sei forte, devo imparare da te :up:


----------



## Mariben (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> ho chiuso ieri e ora non rispondo ai messaggi.


 Ciao
 Essere sintetici ed ermetici non equivale ad essere chiari .

Hai chiuso in che modo se posso chiedere ?


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sento di dire che non è così sempre, mi crea sempre un po' di fastidio che si dia sempre per scontato. Anche perchè quasi si giustifica chi lo fa.
> E ribadisco chi lo fa si sente autorizzato a farlo


Mai detto che non esistano eccezioni, lo standard è più o meno come l'ho descritto, magari ho usato parole crude, ma il senso è che se non dicono che le mogli sono trascurabili non si capisce il ruolo dell'amante, si sentirebbero dei passatempi non delle depositarie di sentimenti intensi e pieni. Se fossero il vero colpo di fulmine della vita, si farebbe in modo di liberarsi e rendersi disponibili per il grande amore... situazione economica e figli si possono mediare se esiste una onestà di fondo...
Credo che chi tradisce resti un furbastro, che tende ad autoassolversi, ma forse non ho compreso cosa intendevi veramente parlando di scontato, ho esposto le linee generali di quello che ho appurato in anni di esempi di persone tradite e di traditori. Ripeto, esiste una percentuale di eccezioni, ma paralndo in generale questo è quello che passa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il fatto che il vecchio Giulio se ne sia impossessato, ne certifica l'essenza democristiana


No, la sua abilità di appropriarsi e utilizzare i detti popolari.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche questo rientra nel profilo. Attenta che il prossimo passo sarà dirti che tenterà un gesto inconsulto  ....
> Scommettiamo?


questo forse no, dirà che non riesce più a concentrarsi al lavoro


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Oggi sei scatenatissima.....che uomini di merda


Ma no...solo questo  e non mi dire che non sei i d’accordo... (anzi no...non solo questo )...
Però ci sono molti uomini che adoro e sono tanti


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> In quel caso non avrebbe a che fare con un cazzaro.
> Questo a me sembra un cazzaro.
> Con una sola aggravante: che ci ha provato, a passare da un albergo a un altro. Peraltro  (a meno che sia matto) sarà anche uno di quelli  "paracadutati". Nel senso che ben potrebbe avere i mezzi per starsene da solo (solo un matto non potrebbe tenere conto della ipotesi che con francisca possa non durare la convivenza).
> 
> E' solo che voleva le mutande lavate, e poco importa se a "sperimentare" una convivenza fossero i figli di lei. Che male che vada non sono suoi. Punto. Ci ha provato. Evidentemente nella convinzione che la moglie non lo lascia per prima.


Voleva già un'altra famiglia pronta, casa e donna che oltretutto lavora :rotfl:


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sei forte, devo imparare da te :up:


no cara, ho evitato di farmi coinvolgere e riesco a essere abbastanza distaccata ora.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mai detto che non esistano eccezioni, lo standard è più o meno come l'ho descritto, magari ho usato parole crude, ma il senso è che se non dicono che le mogli sono trascurabili non si capisce il ruolo dell'amante, si sentirebbero dei passatempi non delle depositarie di sentimenti intensi e pieni. Se fossero il vero colpo di fulmine della vita, si farebbe in modo di liberarsi e rendersi disponibili per il grande amore... situazione economica e figli si possono mediare se esiste una onestà di fondo...
> Credo che chi tradisce resti un furbastro, che tende ad autoassolversi, ma forse non ho compreso cosa intendevi veramente parlando di scontato, ho esposto le linee generali di quello che ho appurato in anni di esempi di persone tradite e di traditori. Ripeto, esiste una percentuale di eccezioni, ma paralndo in generale questo è quello che passa.


Uhm non ho esperienze dirette tranne questa di ora ma tenderei a darti ragione. Non credo riuscirei mai ad avere un amante. Non comprendo il senso e se dormi e mangi con una donna di dire a un'altra che la ami.


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Uhm non ho esperienze dirette tranne questa di ora ma tenderei a darti ragione. Non credo riuscirei mai ad avere un amante. Non comprendo il senso e se dormi e mangi con una donna di dire a un'altra che la ami.


Ma non è che tutti proclamano sentimenti a go go.

se l’assunto generico è che le donne tendenzialmente amano condire i rapporti di sentimenti accessori mediamente più degli uomini non posso che essere d’accordo, da quello che vedo e anche da ciò che leggo qui.

Poi sento di storie parallele durate vent’anni, e allora penso che i sentimenti da qualche parte ci devono stare.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è che tutti proclamano sentimenti a go go.
> 
> se l’assunto generico è che le donne tendenzialmente amano condire i rapporti di sentimenti accessori mediamente più degli uomini non posso che essere d’accordo, da quello che vedo e anche da ciò che leggo qui.
> 
> Poi sento di storie parallele durate vent’anni, e allora penso che i sentimenti da qualche parte ci devono stare.


Certo, ci staranno anche ma di che senrimenti parliamo? Se costringo una donna a stare in salamoia oer 20 anni...sono (passami il termine) sentimenti del cazzo ... (in tutti i sensi)..
Altrimenti mi faccio coraggio e la libero ...se c’e del sentimento


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo, ci staranno anche ma di che senrimenti parliamo? Se costringo una donna a stare in salamoia oer 20 anni...sono (passami il termine) sentimenti del cazzo ... (in tutti i sensi)..
> Altrimenti mi faccio coraggio e la libero ...se c’e del sentimento


“Costringo”?  “La libero”?

Ma che è, coercizione?
Adulti e ognuno responsabile per sè, quando il rapporto è chiaro e si è chiari l’un l’altro. Son scelte.

Una/o che mi parlasse in questo modo (“mi hai costretto” “per colpa tua” ecc) mi farebbe venire il prurito alle mani.



E poi perché non dovrebbe essere l’uomo in salamoia? Io parlavo in generale.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo, ci staranno anche ma di che senrimenti parliamo? Se costringo una donna a stare in salamoia oer 20 anni...sono (passami il termine) sentimenti del cazzo ... (in tutti i sensi)..
> Altrimenti mi faccio coraggio e la libero ...se c’e del sentimento


Ci sono quelle contente della salamoia e che una convivenza non la reggerebbero, per non dire che non vorrebbero una famiglia. Anche perché, se non fosse così, dopo un po’ si romperebbero.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> “Costringo”?  “La libero”?
> 
> Ma che è, coercizione?
> Adulti e ognuno responsabile per sè, quando il rapporto è chiaro e si è chiari l’un l’altro. Son scelte.
> ...


Mi riferivo alle situazioni oggetto del 3d, quindi non può essere in generale..

O facevano riferimento ad altro e me lo sono perso ?


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono quelle contente della salamoia e che una convivenza non la reggerebbero, per non dire che non vorrebbero una famiglia. Anche perché, se non fosse così, dopo un po’ si romperebbero.


Quelle contente non si lamentano , quindi non sono oggetto del 3d


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alle situazioni oggetto del 3d, quindi non può essere in generale..
> 
> O facevano riferimento ad altro e me lo sono perso ?


Francisca ha fatto un ragionamento generale e da lì sono partita. 

Comunque il discorso del libero arbitrio vale sempre.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è che tutti proclamano sentimenti a go go.
> 
> se l’assunto generico è che le donne tendenzialmente amano condire i rapporti di sentimenti accessori mediamente più degli uomini non posso che essere d’accordo, da quello che vedo e anche da ciò che leggo qui.
> 
> Poi sento di storie parallele durate vent’anni, e allora penso che i sentimenti da qualche parte ci devono stare.


Questo soggetto invece sì. Ora è affranto perché non può stare con me. Ahhh il problema è che sono stroppo disponibile. Mi dispiace per lui, non posso per questo però forzarmi in questa storia se non è per me.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Francisca ha fatto un ragionamento generale e da lì sono partita.
> 
> Comunque il discorso del libero arbitrio vale sempre.


Il libero arbitrio c’è sempre.
Però anche chi tradisce non dice che tradisce e, il più delle volte, ha una vita coniugale normale.
Qualcuno invece poi si separa.
Dovremmo dire del coniuge tradito che è un boccalone che ha creduto a bugie risibili?
Voglio dire che quando si è una relazione ovviamente si crede alla persona con cui si sta. Non sarebbe tanto normale stare con qualcuno che si crede che ci menta sistematicamente.
Perché mai dovrebbe essere una ingenua o un ingenuo chi è amante e crede a quello che le/gli viene detto?
È sincero solo chi dice “siamo amanti e basta e dura finché dura”? 
Eppure ci sono bugiardi e bugiarde.


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Questo soggetto invece sì. Ora è affranto perché non può stare con me. Ahhh il problema è che sono stroppo disponibile. Mi dispiace per lui, non posso per questo però forzarmi in questa storia se non è per me.


Ma ci mancherebbe altro che ti forzi.
Il senso del mio discorso non era certo questo.


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il libero arbitrio c’è sempre.
> Però anche chi tradisce non dice che tradisce e, il più delle volte, ha una vita coniugale normale.
> Qualcuno invece poi si separa.
> Dovremmo dire del coniuge tradito che è un boccalone che ha creduto a bugie risibili?
> ...


Così si prendono in considerazioni diversi aspetti.

È assodato che chi tradisce mente sempre al partner ufficiale, chiaramente, ma non necessariamente mente anche all’amante di turno. 
Non sta scritto da nessuna parte. A me non è capitato di mentire al di fuori, per come la vedo io avrebbe poco senso.
E immagino che come me, anche altri.

Cosi come sicuramente ci sarà chi mente. 
E secondo me c’è anche chi, con il suo comportamento, in un certo senso “agevola” che gli si dicano delle menzogne.
C’è chi la verità non la vuole proprio vedere.. anche quando è evidente.

E c’è chi è un mentitore abile e in malafede.

quando il mio amante mi diceva che mi amava da morire io il beneficio del dubbio gliel’ho dato. 
Col senno di poi non credo mentisse... solo che il suo modo d’amare faceva schifo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Così si prendono in considerazioni diversi aspetti.
> 
> È assodato che chi tradisce mente sempre al partner ufficiale, chiaramente, ma non necessariamente mente anche all’amante di turno.
> Non sta scritto da nessuna parte. A me non è capitato di mentire al di fuori, per come la vedo io avrebbe poco senso.
> ...


Quello che volevo dire è che non necessariamente si parla di amore mentendo e ci si crede perché si è boccaloni non ci si crede perché si è sgamati perché è come per le altre relazioni. A volte si crede di amare e non si ama e viceversa sia che lo si dica, sia che non lo si dica a sedici anni o a ottant’anni.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo, ci staranno anche ma di che senrimenti parliamo? Se costringo una donna a stare in salamoia oer 20 anni...sono (passami il termine) sentimenti del cazzo ... (in tutti i sensi)..
> Altrimenti mi faccio coraggio e la libero ...se c’e del sentimento


Ma chi costringe? 
Perché per forza l’altra sta subendo? 
I sentimenti sono molteplici e non deve esserci di mezzo per forza l’amore e la progettualità 
Io non ho mai desiderato che lascessero la moglie per me ne ho mai pensato di lasciare mio marito.
Non ho mai sperato che stessero male a casa o nei momenti che non erano con me. Non ho mai pensato che le mogli fossero delle sceme o stronze perché se erano state scelte e avevano scelto quegli uomini non avevo motivo di pensarlo 
Esattamente come ho sempre saputo che i rapporti erano durati durante la relazione esattamente come erano durati i miei 
E i sentimenti? C’erano eccome. Ma non ho mai sentito il bisogno di parole d’amore per non sentirmi sminuita


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il libero arbitrio c’è sempre.
> Però anche chi tradisce non dice che tradisce e, il più delle volte, ha una vita coniugale normale.
> Qualcuno invece poi si separa.
> Dovremmo dire del coniuge tradito che è un boccalone che ha creduto a bugie risibili?
> ...


Perché se mi dici che mi ami e molli tua moglie lo fai
Se non la mollo e tiri in lungo, s me basterebbe che me lo dicesse due volte senza farlo, mi stai prendendo per il culo e quindi evita. Dimmelo a cose fatte


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma chi costringe?
> Perché per forza l’altra sta subendo?
> I sentimenti sono molteplici e non deve esserci di mezzo per forza l’amore e la progettualità
> Io non ho mai desiderato che lascessero la moglie per me ne ho mai pensato di lasciare mio marito.
> ...


La metto in modo diverso : togli il termine “costringi” ...ma banalmente intorti chi si lascia intortare ...secondo te è amare frequentare qualcuno part time per 20 anni? Mai messo in dubbio che in altre situazioni ci siano sentimenti ...ma nel caso specifico a cui faceva riferimento Lostris, secondo me no . (Secondo me )


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché se mi dici che mi ami e molli tua moglie lo fai
> Se non la mollo e tiri in lungo, s me basterebbe che me lo dicesse due volte senza farlo, mi stai prendendo per il culo e quindi evita. Dimmelo a cose fatte


Poiché anche se si vuole non è facile e non sono cose che si fanno dalla sera alla mattina, magari per un po’ ci si crede entrambi anche quando è solo una...fola, come dice Pirandello.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma chi costringe?
> Perché per forza l’altra sta subendo?
> I sentimenti sono molteplici e non deve esserci di mezzo per forza l’amore e la progettualità
> Io non ho mai desiderato che lascessero la moglie per me ne ho mai pensato di lasciare mio marito.
> ...


Infatti come ho detto, si parla di chi non decide di fare “l’amante consapevole”.
Mi sembrava che il 3d fosse chiaro, ma probabilmente non è così ...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La metto in modo diverso : togli il termine “costringi” ...ma banalmente intorti chi si lascia intortare ...secondo te è amare frequentare qualcuno part time per 20 anni? Mai messo in dubbio che in altre situazioni ci siano sentimenti ...ma nel caso specifico a cui faceva riferimento Lostris, secondo me no . (Secondo me )


Tu continui a parlare di amore io parlo di sentimenti 
Mia zia è stata l’amsnte Di un uomo sposato per 34 anni. Era felice. Ha sempre saputo che lui non avrebbe lasciato la moglie e lei ha scelto di continuare a frequentarlo
Non catalogo i loro sentimenti. So che lei era serena. Sono scelte. 
Se poi ti lasci intortare invece io non riesco ad essere comprensiva
Un po’ come dare dei soldi perché il sale non sii scioglie. È una truffa ma chi viene truffato non mi fa così tanta tenerezza


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti come ho detto, si parla di chi non decide di fare “l’amante consapevole”.
> Mi sembrava che il 3d fosse chiaro, ma probabilmente non è così ...


Ma se non sei consapevole di essere amante e hai più di 15 anni forse hai qualche problema di risolvere


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu continui a parlare di amore io parlo di sentimenti
> Mia zia è stata l’amsnte Di un uomo sposato per 34 anni. Era felice. Ha sempre saputo che lui non avrebbe lasciato la moglie e lei ha scelto di continuare a frequentarlo
> Non catalogo i loro sentimenti. So che lei era serena. Sono scelte.
> Se poi ti lasci intortare invece io non riesco ad essere comprensiva
> Un po’ come dare dei soldi perché il sale non sii scioglie. È una truffa ma chi viene truffato non mi fa così tanta tenerezza


Le donne amanti per 34 anni che sono felici ..secondo me sono davvero un’eccezione ... 
però ..mah... vado a sensazione ...se sei felice di una relazione non progettuale e rimanendo all’oscuro per decenni...secondo me se comunque apprezzi ...la cosa a me non convince ..ma io sono io ....


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se non sei consapevole di essere amante e hai più di 15 anni forse hai qualche problema di risolvere


Per la maggior parte delle amanti è così ...
Ci hanno scritto fiumi di letteratura.
Tu sei un caso anomalo .... lo sai , vero?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Le donne amanti per 34 anni che sono felici ..secondo me sono davvero un’eccezione ...
> però ..mah... vado a sensazione ...se sei felice di una relazione non progettuale e rimanendo all’oscuro per decenni...secondo me se comunque apprezzi ...la cosa a me non convince ..ma io sono io ....


Ma certo che sono eccezioni 
Ma chi non lo è e accetta fa una scelta. 
Non può recriminare per d’aver creduto
Non sto giustificando vichi racconta palle ma non riesco ad essere empatica con chi si lascia abbindolare quando di situazioni così se ne leggono ovunque a migliaia


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per la maggior parte delle amanti è così ...
> Ci hanno scritto fiumi di letteratura.
> Tu sei un caso anomalo .... lo sai , vero?


Sai che mi sono anche un po’ stancata di passare per il caso anomalo. Semplicemente non essendo più intelligente, furba o altro della media ho smesso di credere alle favole, ho incontrato uomini che hanno capito che pagava la sincerità con me e soprattutto do alla parola amore e alla progettualità molta più importanza di quello che spesso leggo 
Aggiungi che se faccio una scelta la pondero e a quel punto non ho bisogno di raccontarmela o farmela raccontare. 
Ultimo punto guardo i fatti e non alle parole.


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti come ho detto, si parla di chi non decide di fare “l’amante consapevole”.
> Mi sembrava che il 3d fosse chiaro, ma probabilmente non è così ...


Cosa intendi per “amante inconsapevole”?

A meno che l’altro non ti faccia credere di essere libero si è consapevoli.
Poi ci si può stare bene o male, sentirsi a proprio agio o meno e prendere di conseguenza altre decisioni.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono eccezioni
> Ma chi non lo è e accetta fa una scelta.
> Non può recriminare per d’aver creduto
> Non sto giustificando vichi racconta palle ma non riesco ad essere empatica con chi si lascia abbindolare quando di situazioni così se ne leggono ovunque a migliaia


Beh, nemmeno io ...


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per “amante inconsapevole”?
> 
> A meno che l’altro non ti faccia credere di essere libero si è consapevoli.
> Poi ci si può stare bene o male, sentirsi a proprio agio o meno e prendere di conseguenza altre decisioni.


Ragazze...io sono d’accordo con voi ma sto rilevando un dato di fatto.
C’e’ chi consapevolmente capisce che fare l’amante  significa ricoprire un ruolo  ben definito ...e chi sogna che l’amante che ha raccontato puttanate in  preda  all’ormone le impalmi con abito bianco e paggetti...
Queste per me sono le amanti “inconsapevoli” del ruolo “standard” che dovrebbe avere un’amante.
Qualcosa non vi torna in quest’analisi?
Poi possiamo dirci  che sbagliano ..grazie tante  
Ma se sta categoria esiste non possiamo fingere che non sia così .... se ne contano a bizzeffe solo qui...


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che mi sono anche un po’ stancata di passare per il caso anomalo. Semplicemente non essendo più intelligente, furba o altro della media ho smesso di credere alle favole, ho incontrato uomini che hanno capito che pagava la sincerità con me e soprattutto do alla parola amore e alla progettualità molta più importanza di quello che spesso leggo
> Aggiungi che se faccio una scelta la pondero e a quel punto non ho bisogno di raccontarmela o farmela raccontare.
> Ultimo punto guardo i fatti e non alle parole.


Ma è un dato di fatto...
Diciamo che hai un approccio più coerente e maschile ...ma ben venga


----------



## Lostris (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ragazze...io sono d’accordo con voi ma sto rilevando un dato di fatto.
> C’e’ chi consapevolmente capisce che fare l’amante  significa ricoprire un ruolo  ben definito ...e chi sogna che l’amante che ha raccontato puttanate in  preda  all’ormone le impalmi con abito bianco e paggetti...
> Queste per me sono le amanti “inconsapevoli” del ruolo “standard” che dovrebbe avere un’amante.
> Qualcosa non vi torna in quest’analisi?
> ...


Ah ok, non riuscivo a capire cosa intendessi per “inconsapevoli”

Chiamiamole _aspirazionali_ allora .. 

Io non credo tanto ai ruoli “standard”.. però penso che quando nasce una relazione comincia anche il processo di definizione dei suoi confini e si pongono giorno dopo giorno i presupposti della sua evoluzione.

Dalle premesse, in teoria, si possono a grandi linee prevedere i possibili sviluppi. 

Se io inizio una relazione con un uomo sposato, a senso, posso prevedere l’assenza di sbocchi diversi da delle scopate piacevoli e senza impegno.

Ma già questo presuppone che io sia dotata di un certo buonsenso e principio di realtà. 
E se sono fortunata anche il fedifrago sarà dotato di buonsenso e non sentirà il bisogno di farmi intuire qualcosa di diverso e di giustificarsi inventandosi attrazioni predestinate che Harmony levatevi.

Magari io il buonsenso ce l’ho - non penso che il fatto che mi parli o beva il mio caffè siano indice sicuro di amore eterno - però il tizio ci sa fare a letto e ha tempo da passare con me e condividiamo sempre più cose. 
Non si può controllare tutto, soprattutto la nascita di certi sentimenti.

Magari il buon senso mi riporta ancora alla realtà, ma evidentemente il terreno su cui si muove la relazione comincia ad essere per me insoddisfacente. 

E se non ho abbastanza amor proprio per abbandonarla, per giustificare il mio sottile masochismo devo necessariamente sperare in qualcosa di diverso rispetto ai fatti oggettivi in mio possesso.

La granculo di Cenerentola... credere nella possibilità di essere l’eccezione.

Et voilà.

Poi se pensi che il buonsenso non è da tutti, che in certi momenti si è più fragili, che ad alcuni/e sale pure la competizione verso la cozza della fidanzata/moglie, che puoi essere sfortunata e incontrare uno smidollato, giusto per elencare solo alcune delle variabili... insomma le casistiche sono infinite.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La metto in modo diverso : togli il termine “costringi” ...ma banalmente intorti chi si lascia intortare ...secondo te è amare frequentare qualcuno part time per 20 anni? Mai messo in dubbio che in altre situazioni ci siano sentimenti ...ma nel caso specifico a cui faceva riferimento Lostris, secondo me no . (Secondo me )


Frequentare qualcuno 20 anni definisce una relazione che non può non prevedere dei sentimenti.
Fosse solo sesso non potrebbe durare così tanto.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per la maggior parte delle amanti è così ...
> Ci hanno scritto fiumi di letteratura.
> Tu sei un caso anomalo .... lo sai , vero?


Io conosco amanti che sono ben felici di esserlo è non hanno alcuna intenzione di assumere altri ruoli.
Mia moglie stessa alla proposta dell'amante di sposarlo dopo essersi separata da me (opzione non del tutto gestibile in poco tempo, a dire il vero, almeno non nell'anno in cui lui è riuscito a sposare un'altra), si era incazzata. Lei - ne sono certo - non aveva alcuna intenzione di rimettere in discussione tutta la sua vita. Voleva 'solo' un amante. Divertirsi senza progetti. 
Quello che di solito desiderano le donne sposate dopo i 40.
Alle single loro coetanee  consiglierei invece  di evitare quelli sposati, che sono una perdita di tempo.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ragazze...io sono d’accordo con voi ma sto rilevando un dato di fatto.
> C’e’ chi consapevolmente capisce che fare l’amante  significa ricoprire un ruolo  ben definito ...e chi sogna che l’amante che ha raccontato puttanate in  preda  all’ormone le impalmi con abito bianco e paggetti...
> Queste per me sono le amanti “inconsapevoli” del ruolo “standard” che dovrebbe avere un’amante.
> Qualcosa non vi torna in quest’analisi?
> ...


Posso essere cattivo?
Questa categoria di donne single va consapevolmente  con uomini sposati sperando di portarli via ad altre donne.
Poi si lamenta che non accade.
Dovrei addolorarmi per la loro delusione?
Dovrebbero inserire nel codice delle amanti  e degli amanti almeno questa regola: non voglio fregare il partner a nessuno/a.

È  ammesso solo il partner sharing...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Comunque qui i separati si contano sulle dita di una mano per cui sembra che sia una cosa più unica che rara.
Ma i tribunali sanciscono separazioni tutti giorni a ritmo di catena di montaggio. Per cui è anche pieno di gente che sceglie di chiudere il matrimonio e anche di chi lo fa per amore di un’altra persona. 
Solo in ufficio di mia figlia ci sono almeno 4 colleghe separate o in una seconda unione.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah ok, non riuscivo a capire cosa intendessi per “inconsapevoli”
> 
> Chiamiamole _aspirazionali_ allora ..
> 
> ...


Vero.
Considera però che spesso c’e Una differenza abissale tra  gli amanti reciprocamente impegnati e i casi in cui la donna e single.
Quest’ulrimo caso raggiunge livelli di “aspirazionalita’” ragguardevoli


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero.
> Considera però che spesso c’e Una differenza abissale tra  gli amanti reciprocamente impegnati e i casi in cui la donna e single.
> Quest’ulrimo caso raggiunge livelli di “aspirazionalita’” ragguardevoli


hai ragione una donna singl3 è più propensa a scalzare l'ufficiale. 
E molte single si imbattono in relazioni con uomini sposati con la speranza di prendere il posto della ufficiale, tutto questo avvalorato dalle dichiarazioni di un lui , costretto pare, in un matrimonio finito.
Il vero problema è che questi uomini sono sempre vittime di pessime mogli o ancora peggio amore scomparso


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero.
> Considera però che spesso c’e Una differenza abissale tra  gli amanti reciprocamente impegnati e i casi in cui la donna e single.
> Quest’ulrimo caso raggiunge livelli di “aspirazionalita’” ragguardevoli


Ma infatti questo è il vero punto. Questo distinguo. Parliamo chiaro: cosa da' una relazione clandestina, al di là di qualche incontro tra le lenzuola? Poco e niente di altro. Se io sono single, giustamente per me ambisco ad avere di più. Anche al di fuori della progettualità. Capisco chi resta in una relazione ufficiale per  "n" motivi, e poi "arrotonda". Ecco: tra le due situazioni potrei tirare un parallelo con il mondo del lavoro. Non si campa con un lavoretto saltuario. E' un palliativo  (che uno vorrebbe migliorare) per chi non ha altri lavori. E magari un ottimo modo per  "arrotondare" per chi invece ha comunque uno stipendio. Sono due robe differenti. Direi che anche per chi, impegnato, ha velleità di frequentare un single, non sia cosa da ignorare.
Proprio meglio che i single vadano coi single, e gli impegnati coi pari status. Che il  "comodo" spesso lima sentimenti e confina esigenze più della umana ragione.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai ragione una donna singl3 è più propensa a scalzare l'ufficiale.
> *E molte single si imbattono in relazioni con uomini sposati con la speranza di prendere il posto della ufficiale, tutto questo avvalorato dalle dichiarazioni di un lui , costretto pare, in un matrimonio finito.
> *Il vero problema è che questi uomini sono sempre vittime di pessime mogli o ancora peggio amore scomparso


Quasi sempre vero, per quanto riguarda il matrimonio finito o comunque in crisi.
Ma questo non significa che vi sia la volontà di chiudere un matrimonio per celebrarne un altro.
Anzi.
Proprio l'esperienza negativa rende molto più guardinghi nei confronti di qualsiasi nuova proposta.
Vi è poi la valutazione necessaria da farsi che un uomo mediamente in caso di separazione perde molto in termini economici e di tempo passato con i figli.
Quindi dando per scontato il matrimonio in crisi, spesso il cambiamento è così oneroso da non essere comunque attraente.
Meglio, se vi è necessità di progettualità, orientarsi su single che hanno già compiuto il passo e magari sono alla ricerca di una nuova compagna.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti questo è il vero punto. Questo distinguo. Parliamo chiaro: cosa da' una relazione clandestina, al di là di qualche incontro tra le lenzuola? Poco e niente di altro. Se io sono single, giustamente per me ambisco ad avere di più. Anche al di fuori della progettualità. Capisco chi resta in una relazione ufficiale per  "n" motivi, e poi "arrotonda". Ecco: tra le due situazioni potrei tirare un parallelo con il mondo del lavoro. Non si campa con un lavoretto saltuario. E' un palliativo  (che uno vorrebbe migliorare) per chi non ha altri lavori. E magari un ottimo modo per  "arrotondare" per chi invece ha comunque uno stipendio. Sono due robe differenti. Direi che anche per chi, impegnato, ha velleità di frequentare un single, non sia cosa da ignorare.
> Proprio meglio che i single vadano coi single, e gli impegnati coi pari status. Che il  "comodo" spesso lima sentimenti e confina esigenze più della umana ragione.


Esatto. Ed e’ anche per questo motivo che vedo con sospetto i sentimenti dichiarati da chi frequenta una single da sposato. (E per sentimenti non intendo “ quanto mi piace il tuo fondoschiena ...mi ti farei). 
Le fai del male, per definizione ...a meno di dichiarare all’istante : “mettiti con me solo se ti va di farti una sana trombata ogni tanto... perché io ho una famiglia quindi una situazione complicata da vivere ...”
Invece lui pensa che sia scontato e che lei lo abbia messo in preventivo...mentre  lei si sente che se lui , pur essendo sposato la corteggia , non è perché è bavoso...ma perché  è in un rapporto in cui è infelice e  lei è così irresistibile ...
Poi ci metti le moine classiche e irrinunciabili del tombeur de famme (mi perderei tra i tuoi occhi... dov’e ‘ l’artista che ha dipinto il tuo sorriso.?...) e Les jeux sont faits -)


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quasi sempre vero, per quanto riguarda il matrimonio finito o comunque in crisi.
> Ma questo non significa che vi sia la volontà di chiudere un matrimonio per celebrarne un altro.
> Anzi.
> Proprio l'esperienza negativa rende molto più guardinghi nei confronti di qualsiasi nuova proposta.
> ...


Sei davvero convinto riguardo al pullulare di matrimoni in crisi ?
A volte è così ...ma, a detta dei matrimonialisti italiani , questa della crisi e’ una beata cialtronata.
L’ho detto più volte ma è rimasto totalmente inascoltato mentre è davvero attuale , più di quanto si immagini...e non riferibile al campione non rappresentativo che c’e qui qui dentro...
Chi tradisce perlopiù non lo fa perché infelice ma perché vuole essere più felice...
Vuole avere tutto (moglie/marito accudente,figli, casa, ...ed emozioni....) 
Bada bene! Chi non lo vorrebbe ? 
Allora tradiamo tutti ...
La vera differenza non è tra chi ha un matrimonio in crisi e chi no (poi ci sono anche quelli , ben inteso...ma qui la crisi viene afffeontata spesso in modo diverso e con una sana separazione )...ma tra chi vuole tutto senza sacrificare niente e chi da valore a quello che ha, rispetta chi gli vuole bene  e non vuole rischiare di perdere l’opinione che ha di se ....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto. Ed e’ anche per questo motivo che vedo con sospetto i sentimenti dichiarati da chi frequenta una single da sposato. (E per sentimenti non intendo “ quanto mi piace il tuo fondoschiena ...mi ti farei).
> Le fai del male, per definizione ...a meno di dichiarare all’istante : “mettiti con me solo se ti va di farti una sana trombata ogni tanto... perché io ho una famiglia quindi una situazione complicata da vivere ...”
> Invece lui pensa che sia scontato e che lei lo abbia messo in preventivo...mentre  lei si sente che se lui , pur essendo sposato la corteggia , non è perché è bavoso...ma perché  è in un rapporto in cui è infelice e  lei è così irresistibile ...
> Poi ci metti le moine classiche e irrinunciabili del tombeur de famme (mi perderei tra i tuoi occhi... dov’e ‘ l’artista che ha dipinto il tuo sorriso.?...) e Les jeux sont faits -)


Ma perché bavoso? Ahaha
Mi fa schiattare. Abbiamo proprio una visione diversa. Poi sicuramente ci sono casi così non lo discuto


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto. Ed e’ anche per questo motivo che vedo con sospetto i sentimenti dichiarati da chi frequenta una single da sposato. (E per sentimenti non intendo “ quanto mi piace il tuo fondoschiena ...mi ti farei).
> Le fai del male, per definizione ...a meno di dichiarare all’istante : “mettiti con me solo se ti va di farti una sana trombata ogni tanto... perché io ho una famiglia quindi una situazione complicata da vivere ...”
> Invece lui pensa che sia scontato e che lei lo abbia messo in preventivo...mentre  lei si sente che se lui , pur essendo sposato la corteggia , non è perché è bavoso...ma perché  è in un rapporto in cui è infelice e  lei è così irresistibile ...
> Poi ci metti le moine classiche e irrinunciabili del tombeur de famme (mi perderei tra i tuoi occhi... dov’e ‘ l’artista che ha dipinto il tuo sorriso.?...) e Les jeux sont faits -)


Credo sia però un po' responsabilità di entrambi.
Se io vado con uno sposato so (perché sono grande) cio' che mi aspetta.
Il problema è di chi  - single  - non vede nel bisogno del manico l'unico elemento da soddisfare.
Rimane che gli sposati sono praticamente la quasi totalità delle opportunità per chi  (come me) ha passato la quarantina.
Che devo dire? 
Che francamente lo status non corrisponde alle mie esigenze, perché non riesco a vedere l'altro come  "la scopata con qualche carineria intorno". Sarà che fatta questa considerazione, in automatico da quel punto di vista, mi "scadono" un po' tutti. E riconosco il mio profondo egoismo, che è dato a mia volta dal pretendere esclusività anche per  "poca roba" per parte mia.
Sarò destinata alla castità, o in alternativa a pigliarne uno stronzo per davvero


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché bavoso? Ahaha
> Mi fa schiattare. Abbiamo proprio una visione diversa. Poi sicuramente ci sono casi così non lo discuto


E' proprio diversa la prospettiva.
Tu parli come una che ha comunque lo stipendio a fine mese, e ogni tanto  "arrotonda" con postalmarket. E' proprio diverso da chi ha solo un lavoretto palliativo. Dal punto di vista delle esigenze: in automatico cambia la visione di postalmarket, che diventa un bel diversivo.


----------



## francisca (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Frequentare qualcuno 20 anni definisce una relazione che non può non prevedere dei sentimenti.
> Fosse solo sesso non potrebbe durare così tanto.


dipende da quanto e da come ti frequenti per 20 anni


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Sei davvero convinto riguardo al pullulare di matrimoni in crisi ?*
> A volte è così ...ma, a detta dei matrimonialisti italiani , questa della crisi e’ una beata cialtronata.
> L’ho detto più volte ma è rimasto totalmente inascoltato mentre è davvero attuale , più di quanto si immagini...e non riferibile al campione non rappresentativo che c’e qui qui dentro...
> Chi tradisce perlopiù non lo fa perché infelice ma perché vuole essere più felice...
> ...


1 matrimonio su 4 circa finisce con la separazione.
Prima di arrivare a tale passo credo che in molte di quelle unioni vi possa essere stato un tradimento, sul quale ovviamente non abbiamo dati statistici puntuali.
Considerato che ipoteticamente nell'arco di una vita di coppia si ipotizza che almeno uno dei due partner tradirà l'altro, direi che una percentuale del 40/50% di tradimenti sul totale delle coppie possa essere plausibile.
Quasi un tradimento su due per deduzione potrebbe essere generato da una coppia in crisi - o da una crisi individuale dell'elemento della coppia o da una insoddisfazione dello stesso componente o comunque aver generato una crisi all'interno della coppia.
La percentuale residua riguarda tutti gli altri casi. 
Con questi numeri direi che non è del tutto improbabile trovare un amante che stia vivendo una crisi o dei problemi di coppia.
Se prendiamo esempio anche dalle nostre storie, direi che il mio ragionamento non è tanto campato in aria.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> dipende da quanto e da come ti frequenti per 20 anni


20 anni di sesso e nient'altro non so chi li regga.
Il sesso è proprio qualcosa che vuole novità.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' proprio diversa la prospettiva.
> Tu parli come una che ha comunque lo stipendio a fine mese, e ogni tanto  "arrotonda" con postalmarket. E' proprio diverso da chi ha solo un lavoretto palliativo. Dal punto di vista delle esigenze: in automatico cambia la visione di postalmarket, che diventa un bel diversivo.


Io credo che dipenda invece da che persone siamo e da quanto chiaro abbiamo l'idea di cosa vogliamo
Se voglio lo stipendio a fine mese non cerco su postalmarket perchè so cosa trovo
Mi lasciava perplessa il bavoso per un uomo sposato che desidera una single.
Ripeto se noi donne volessimo non farci raccontare balle potremmo farlo, il problema è che spesso senza quelle balle ci sentiamo svilite. Quindi per non sentirci "poca roba" ci mettiamo nella condizione di farcele raccontare
Io penso che il sentirci "tanta roba" o "poca roba" dipenda da noi non dagli altri


----------



## francisca (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto. Ed e’ anche per questo motivo che vedo con sospetto i sentimenti dichiarati da chi frequenta una single da sposato. (E per sentimenti non intendo “ quanto mi piace il tuo fondoschiena ...mi ti farei).
> Le fai del male, per definizione ...a meno di dichiarare all’istante : “mettiti con me solo se ti va di farti una sana trombata ogni tanto... perché io ho una famiglia quindi una situazione complicata da vivere ...”
> Invece lui pensa che sia scontato e che lei lo abbia messo in preventivo...mentre  lei si sente che se lui , pur essendo sposato la corteggia , non è perché è bavoso...ma perché  è in un rapporto in cui è infelice e  lei è così irresistibile ...
> Poi ci metti le moine classiche e irrinunciabili del tombeur de famme (mi perderei tra i tuoi occhi... dov’e ‘ l’artista che ha dipinto il tuo sorriso.?...) e Les jeux sont faits -)


A me tutti quei proclami di amore sono parsi esagerati perché prematuri e perché se vivi con un'altra persona non puoi dire di amare me. Ammetto che sentirsi così messa al centro dei sentimenti ha anche una parte che ti fa sentire importante, o forte o non so, dipende dalla persona. Anche vero che se ti avvicini e ti affezioni poi ti dispiace. A me dispiace per lui, dice che stà male.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> A me tutti quei proclami di amore sono parsi esagerati perché prematuri e perché se vivi con un'altra persona non puoi dire di amare me. Ammetto che sentirsi così messa al centro dei sentimenti ha anche una parte che ti fa sentire importante, o forte o non so, dipende dalla persona. Anche vero che se ti avvicini e ti affezioni poi ti dispiace. A me dispiace per lui, dice che stà male.


ma davanti al primo proclamo tu cosa gli hai risposto?


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 1 matrimonio su 4 circa finisce con la separazione.
> Prima di arrivare a tale passo credo che in molte di quelle unioni vi possa essere stato un tradimento, sul quale ovviamente non abbiamo dati statistici puntuali.
> Considerato che ipoteticamente nell'arco di una vita di coppia si ipotizza che almeno uno dei due partner tradirà l'altro, direi che una percentuale del 40/50% di tradimenti sul totale delle coppie possa essere plausibile.
> Quasi un tradimento su due per deduzione potrebbe essere generato da una coppia in crisi - o da una crisi individuale dell'elemento della coppia o da una insoddisfazione dello stesso componente o comunque aver generato una crisi all'interno della coppia.
> ...


Certo, dipende dalla definizione che dai di crisi ...
Se crisi per te significa che uno dei due sente il bisogno di scopare fuori perché il partner ufficiale gli è venuto un po’ più a noia....allora si...di pure il 90%...


----------



## francisca (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma davanti al primo proclamo tu cosa gli hai risposto?


che non mi conosceva


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda invece da che persone siamo e da quanto chiaro abbiamo l'idea di cosa vogliamo
> Se voglio lo stipendio a fine mese non cerco su postalmarket perchè so cosa trovo
> Mi lasciava perplessa il bavoso per un uomo sposato che desidera una single.
> Ripeto se noi donne volessimo non farci raccontare balle potremmo farlo, il problema è che spesso senza quelle balle ci sentiamo svilite. Quindi per non sentirci "poca roba" ci mettiamo nella condizione di farcele raccontare
> Io penso che il sentirci "tanta roba" o "poca roba" dipenda da noi non dagli altri


Verissimo...sono molto d’accordo ...
Il termine “bavoso” è volutamente un’esagerazione ... Per rendere l’idea


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo, dipende dalla definizione che dai di crisi ...
> Se crisi per te significa che uno dei due sente il bisogno di scopare fuori perché il partner ufficiale gli è venuto un po’ più a noia....allora si...di pure il 90%...


Per estensione, se una persona sta con una che non gli piace più, parlerei di crisi di coppia, proprio perché viene a mancare il sostegno da parte di un soggetto.
D'altronde, ci si separa anche perché uno dei due non stima più l'altro, perché non lo ama più, non lo sopporta, non gli piace etc.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 20 anni di sesso e nient'altro non so chi li regga.
> Il sesso è proprio qualcosa che vuole novità.


Guarda che a volte ci si affeziona anche al soprammobile della nonna ....


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda invece da che persone siamo e da quanto chiaro abbiamo l'idea di cosa vogliamo
> Se voglio lo stipendio a fine mese non cerco su postalmarket perchè so cosa trovo
> Mi lasciava perplessa il bavoso per un uomo sposato che desidera una single.
> *Ripeto se noi donne volessimo non farci raccontare balle potremmo farlo, il problema è che spesso senza quelle balle ci sentiamo svilite. Quindi per non sentirci "poca roba" ci mettiamo nella condizione di farcele raccontare
> Io penso che il sentirci "tanta roba" o "poca roba" dipenda da noi non dagli altri*


Esatto.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che a volte ci si affeziona anche al soprammobile della nonna ....


Appunto.
Se per 20 anni si mantiene lo stesso amante mi sembra ovvio pensare che vi sia un sentimento alla base che rafforza il legame.
Il solo sesso... dopo due anni diventa una palla.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che a volte ci si affeziona anche al soprammobile della nonna ....


Continuo a non capire...


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per estensione, se una persona sta con una che non gli piace più, parlerei di crisi di coppia, proprio perché viene a mancare il sostegno da parte di un soggetto.
> D'altronde, ci si separa anche perché uno dei due non stima più l'altro, perché non lo ama più, non lo sopporta, non gli piace etc.


Quindi secondo te la metà di chi tradisce li fa perché non gli piace più il partner? Ma cosa intendi per non piacere ? Non piace più il suo culo come una volta? 
Perché il “non piacere e’ un termine vasto... 
Non confondiamo il tradimento con la separazione .

Chi si separa non perché è stato scoperto e buttato fuori casa ..è perché nel matrimonio ci sta male ...
Tutto il resto è noia ..come diceva il Califfo


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire...


Voi non comprendete il mio sconfinato senso dell’umorismo


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Chi si separa non perché è stato scoperto e buttato fuori casa ..è perché nel matrimonio ci sta male ...
> Tutto il resto è noia ..come diceva il Califfo


In alcuni casi è proprio noia e basta.
Riguardo l'accaduto di Francisca c'è un dettaglio che ho letto, si potrebbe chiamare dettaglio ma così non è: chiedere quegli incontri di ritaglio di poche ore, facendosi chilometri per incontrarsi.
Lui ha la moglie fuori casa e ha queste ore libere.
Lei di fatto, è libera (a livello di relazione), ma cosa accade. Deve organizzarsi con i bimbi, trovare una scusa con i genitori per lasciarli da loro, uscire e poi tornare. Ora anche questi genitori, mica tanto rincoglioniti saranno, da veder la figlia che parte e poi torna. Capita una volta magari non ci fan caso, ma per lui questo potrebbe diventare anche un modus da portare avanti a oltranza.
Al no di lei è scocciato.
Ma quando lui non può è scontato che lei debba essere comprensiva.
Notare come in una situazione analoga [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION]‎ sia arrivata invece a farsi sensi di colpa perchè stava con i figli...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Verissimo...sono molto d’accordo ...
> Il termine “bavoso” è volutamente un’esagerazione ... Per rendere l’idea


Beh quello che “una specie di matrimonio, ma sono anni...” un po’ bavoso lo era. Prima di uscirci non era chiaro.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda invece da che persone siamo e da quanto chiaro abbiamo l'idea di cosa vogliamo
> Se voglio lo stipendio a fine mese non cerco su postalmarket perchè so cosa trovo
> Mi lasciava perplessa il bavoso per un uomo sposato che desidera una single.
> Ripeto se noi donne volessimo non farci raccontare balle potremmo farlo, il problema è che spesso senza quelle balle ci sentiamo svilite. Quindi per non sentirci "poca roba" ci mettiamo nella condizione di farcele raccontare
> Io penso che il sentirci "tanta roba" o "poca roba" dipenda da noi non dagli altri


Ma sono d'accordo.
E' che è un dato di fatto che molte donne la pensano come me, ma... Pur di non restare con le mani in mano accettano il lavoro palliativo. Solo che lavorativamente parlando direi che non è insensato avere un qualcosa piuttosto che un niente, sentimentalmente parlando bisogna essere capaci di fare più o meno lo stesso ragionamento. Non è roba da tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sono d'accordo.
> E' che è un dato di fatto che molte donne la pensano come me, ma... Pur di non restare con le mani in mano accettano il lavoro palliativo. Solo che lavorativamente parlando direi che non è insensato avere un qualcosa piuttosto che un niente, sentimentalmente parlando bisogna essere capaci di fare più o meno lo stesso ragionamento. Non è roba da tutti.


Infatti quello che a me fa "rabbia" è che accettano il lavoro palliativo e poi si lamentano di chi le ha prese in giro
Se lo accetti davvero non ti piglia in giro nessuno


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te la metà di chi tradisce li fa perché non gli piace più il partner? Ma cosa intendi per non piacere ? Non piace più il suo culo come una volta?
> Perché il “non piacere e’ un termine vasto...
> Non confondiamo il tradimento con la separazione .
> 
> ...


Non ho alcuna possibilità per poter presentare percentuali accurate, però posso ipotizzare che una buona parte tradisca perché non vive più una relazione di coppia appagante.
E questo può avere tanti significati,  così numerosi che non ha senso elencarli (e dubito che riguardino solo il culo), dal momento che ogni situazione va valutata nella sua specificità.
Nella mia sono stato tradito per tante ragioni che mia moglie trovava accettabili.
Sicuramente perché il suo amante le faceva sangue, ma questa è la motivazione più evidente e banale: non si va con chi non muove neppure un ormone.
Poi c'è il resto, che io ipotizzo: perché era frustrata da una relazione di coppia che non la faceva sentire amata, desiderata, stimata come voleva lei.
Perché voleva fare sesso con una persona molto esperta.
Perché voleva sentirsi figa e desiderabile.
Perché voleva vivere un'emozione.
Perché non mi amava più.
Perché "sono gli ultimi anni".
Perché la sua capa e altre del suo giro lavorativo avevano già avuto parecchie storie e amanti.
Perché far rincitrullire un uomo col sesso è una sensazione inebriante che voleva provare.
Perché dopo tanti anni con lo stesso uomo lei come tante donne non sapeva  più chi era.
Perché io avevo i miei amici delle biciclette e lei mi voleva invece adorante tutto per lei.
Perché si sentiva di avere già dato molto come mamma e moglie e voleva un compenso.
Perché aveva tempo da perdere.
Perché io avevo i miei hobby e il suo poteva essere l'amante.
Perché era arrivata al fondo e ora voleva risalire ma non sapeva in quale altro modo
Perché voleva credere di avere un'alternativa di vita
Perché voleva cambiare la vita
Perché c'erano dei problemi tra noi, che non si sono risolti neppure ora anche perché non li ho capiti
Perché tanto suo marito non l'avrebbe mai lasciata
Perché... 
Ora, 
dire che una coppia non sia in crisi con tutte queste motivazioni che creano distanze è non vedere la luce del sole a mezzogiorno. 
E queste motivazioni sono banali ma inconfessabili: chi avrebbe il coraggio di dire al partner anche solo una di queste cose? Solitamente emerge quella che colpevolizza il coniuge, mentre il resto viene omesso. Non si dice "Ho voglia di sentirmi una dea del sesso, ma non posso farlo con te che conosco troppo bene".
Oppure: godo nel trovarmi in situazioni  sordide, ad andare in motel dove senti gli ansimi di chi sta nella stanza accanto. Perché oltre a essere inconfessabili non possono essere esaudite in alcun modo dal coniuge.
La crisi è questa. Riguarda uomini e donne, alla stessa maniera, che hanno sposato partner progettuali attirati dal progetto ma ora si sentono in gabbia perché privati di una parte di quello che sono loro.


----------



## francisca (28 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In alcuni casi è proprio noia e basta.
> Riguardo l'accaduto di Francisca c'è un dettaglio che ho letto, si potrebbe chiamare dettaglio ma così non è: chiedere quegli incontri di ritaglio di poche ore, facendosi chilometri per incontrarsi.
> Lui ha la moglie fuori casa e ha queste ore libere.
> Lei di fatto, è libera (a livello di relazione), ma cosa accade. Deve organizzarsi con i bimbi, trovare una scusa con i genitori per lasciarli da loro, uscire e poi tornare. Ora anche questi genitori, mica tanto rincoglioniti saranno, da veder la figlia che parte e poi torna. Capita una volta magari non ci fan caso, ma per lui questo potrebbe diventare anche un modus da portare avanti a oltranza.
> ...


Ciao Marjanna,
hai ragione, si scoccia perché non si stà ai suoi ritagli di tempo. Io posso quando i figli sono con il padre, ma altrimenti stò con loro. A casa sua sono tutti adulti


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho alcuna possibilità per poter presentare percentuali accurate, però posso ipotizzare che una buona parte tradisca perché non vive più una relazione di coppia appagante.
> E questo può avere tanti significati,  così numerosi che non ha senso elencarli (e dubito che riguardino solo il culo), dal momento che ogni situazione va valutata nella sua specificità.
> Nella mia sono stato tradito per tante ragioni che mia moglie trovava accettabili.
> Sicuramente perché il suo amante le faceva sangue, ma questa è la motivazione più evidente e banale: non si va con chi non muove neppure un ormone.
> ...


in questi casi una volta scoperti basta aprirgliela la gabbia, però


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Voi non comprendete il mio sconfinato senso dell’umorismo


Mia madre diceva che ci si affeziona anche al pesce rosso.  Io ti capisco.
In un bellissimo film di Chabrol datato “L’amante” che consiglio caldamente , Romy Scheneider, amante, diceva a lui Michel Piccoli “Si tu mi ami, ma se dovessi attraversare la strada per me, non lo faresti”. Gli sviluppi proveranno che era così.


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho alcuna possibilità per poter presentare percentuali accurate, però posso ipotizzare che una buona parte tradisca perché non vive più una relazione di coppia appagante.
> E questo può avere tanti significati,  così numerosi che non ha senso elencarli (e dubito che riguardino solo il culo), dal momento che ogni situazione va valutata nella sua specificità.
> Nella mia sono stato tradito per tante ragioni che mia moglie trovava accettabili.
> Sicuramente perché il suo amante le faceva sangue, ma questa è la motivazione più evidente e banale: non si va con chi non muove neppure un ormone.
> ...


il rasoio di Occam ci dovrebbe indurre a pensare che in molti casi si tradisce perchè si trova qualcuno/a che è alle stesse nostre coordinate della curva del pompino, mentre il coniuge no o non più.

ed il fatto che troppe volte in fase di fidanzamento si trascura l'importanza della compatibilità sessuale è alla base di molte crisi matrimoniali,o almeno di quelle che approdano sul forum


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il rasoio di Occam ci dovrebbe indurre a pensare che in molti casi si tradisce perchè si trova qualcuno/a che è alle stesse nostre coordinate della curva del pompino, mentre il coniuge no o non più.
> 
> ed il fatto che troppe volte in fase di fidanzamento si trascura l'importanza della compatibilità sessuale è alla base di molte crisi matrimoniali,o almeno di quelle che approdano sul forum


Anche e soprattutto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il rasoio di Occam ci dovrebbe indurre a pensare che in molti casi si tradisce perchè si trova qualcuno/a che è alle stesse nostre coordinate della curva del pompino, mentre il coniuge no o non più.
> 
> ed il fatto che troppe volte in fase di fidanzamento si trascura l'importanza della compatibilità sessuale è alla base di molte crisi matrimoniali,o almeno di quelle che approdano sul forum


Ho già detto altrove che non escludo che ci sia chi ha la profondità di una pozzanghera, ma credo che prevalentemente sia il bisogno di...allegria.
L’eccitazione che dà una relazione che fa sentire adolescenti (il negativo e il positivo coincidono) è paragonabile a una droga. Ovviamente tutto parte da una forte attrazione sessuale, ma che è appunto più simile a una tempesta ormonale da ragazzini, senza l’effetto collaterale dei brufoli.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> Ciao Marjanna,
> hai ragione, si scoccia perché non si stà ai suoi ritagli di tempo. Io posso quando i figli sono con il padre, ma altrimenti stò con loro. A casa sua sono tutti adulti


Quello che vedo io dietro questo è un "chiedere" travestito da "dare". 
Non è questione solo di bimbi ma anche di adulti. Immagino che ai tuoi genitori non abbia fatto piacere vedere la fine del tuo matrimonio. Ora l'idea che tu possa trovare qualcuno che ti voglia bene e stia al tuo fianco sicuramente è qualcosa che ti augurano. Magari si farebbero anche in quattro (aiutandoti con i bimbi) sapendo che frequenti un uomo. Ma non credo in questi termini. 
Come lui ha il suo pacchetto, anche tu hai il tuo. Gestisce male il suo pacchetto, e quindi chiede a te di gestire male il tuo, e manco se ne rende conto. Sono pensieri. E' possibile sbagli ovviamente.


----------



## Bruja (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per estensione, se una persona sta con una che non gli piace più, parlerei di crisi di coppia, proprio perché viene a mancare il sostegno da parte di un soggetto.
> D'altronde, ci si separa anche perché uno dei due non stima più l'altro, perché non lo ama più, non lo sopporta, non gli piace etc.


Concordo.  
Poi aggiungerei la novità che per una relazione, di qualunque tipo, è l'imprimatur per captare la nostra attenzione.  
Dirò di più nei primi tempi le sdolcinatezze, i birignao e le carinerie che ci si scambiano sono proprio la cifra della nostra attrazione, in altri contesti ci sembrerebbero ridicoli o da innamorati di Peynet...
Quello che si cerca nelle relazioni extra non è soltanto sesso, certo anche quello fa la sua parte, ma la novità di rapportarsi con una persona diversa, scoprirla e farsi scoprire, avere un romanzo occulto agli altri... tant'è che spesso, salvo casi davvero particolari, dopo un pò di tempo, anche gli amanti si defilano quando cade quel subbuglio emozionale e diventa una storia quasi parallela a quella primaria alla quale volevamo sfuggire.
Magari qualcuno si separa e intraprende una convivenza, ma questa è altra storia e per quel che mi consta, spesso con una parabola discendente e terminale a sua volta.
Tutto verte agli stimoli, alla novità, che è il modo più spicciolo per sentirsi vivi...


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Poi aggiungerei la novità che per una relazione, di qualunque tipo, è l'imprimatur per captare la nostra attenzione.
> Dirò di più nei primi tempi le sdolcinatezze, i birignao e le carinerie che ci si scambiano sono proprio la cifra della nostra attrazione, in altri contesti ci sembrerebbero ridicoli o da innamorati di Peynet...
> Quello che si cerca nelle relazioni extra non è soltanto sesso, certo anche quello fa la sua parte, ma la novità di rapportarsi con una persona diversa, scoprirla e farsi scoprire, avere un romanzo occulto agli altri... tant'è che spesso, salvo casi davvero particolari, dopo un pò di tempo, anche gli amanti si defilano quando cade quel subbuglio emozionale e diventa una storia quasi parallela a quella primaria alla quale volevamo sfuggire.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che vedo io dietro questo è un "chiedere" travestito da "dare".
> Non è questione solo di bimbi ma anche di adulti. Immagino che ai tuoi genitori non abbia fatto piacere vedere la fine del tuo matrimonio. Ora l'idea che tu possa trovare qualcuno che ti voglia bene e stia al tuo fianco sicuramente è qualcosa che ti augurano. Magari si farebbero anche in quattro (aiutandoti con i bimbi) sapendo che frequenti un uomo. Ma non credo in questi termini.
> Come lui ha il suo pacchetto, anche tu hai il tuo. Gestisce male il suo pacchetto, e quindi chiede a te di gestire male il tuo, e manco se ne rende conto. Sono pensieri. E' possibile sbagli ovviamente.


Standing ovation :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quasi sempre vero, per quanto riguarda il matrimonio finito o comunque in crisi.Ma questo non significa che vi sia la volontà di chiudere un matrimonio per celebrarne un altro.Anzi.Proprio l'esperienza negativa rende molto più guardinghi nei confronti di qualsiasi nuova proposta.Vi è poi la valutazione necessaria da farsi che un uomo mediamente in caso di separazione perde molto in termini economici e di tempo passato con i figli.Quindi dando per scontato il matrimonio in crisi, spesso il cambiamento è così oneroso da non essere comunque attraente.Meglio, se vi è necessità di progettualità, orientarsi su single che hanno già compiuto il passo e magari sono alla ricerca di una nuova compagna.


vero. Strano come un uomo single non abbia tutta questa progettualità nei confronti di una sposata.Mi spiego, a parole tanti progetti, ma quando si tratta di fatti ......non è così.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti quello che a me fa "rabbia" è che accettano il lavoro palliativo e poi si lamentano di chi le ha prese in giro
> Se lo accetti davvero non ti piglia in giro nessuno


Il problema è che la solitudine può giocare anche questi scherzi.
Si fa proprio il detto piuttosto che niente e' meglio il piuttosto, salvo poi trovarsi a volere di più.
Il lavoro palliativo lo si può disprezzare senza problemi. E dire che ti fa cagare, ma lo fai. (in attesa di altro).
In campo sentimentale per me  (sottolineo per me) funziona un po' diversamente.
Direi che spesso c'è una parte un po'  "disperata".
E un'altra che talvolta ci marcia almeno un pochino sopra.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Poi aggiungerei la novità che per una relazione, di qualunque tipo, è l'imprimatur per captare la nostra attenzione.
> Dirò di più nei primi tempi le sdolcinatezze, i birignao e le carinerie che ci si scambiano sono proprio la cifra della nostra attrazione, in altri contesti ci sembrerebbero ridicoli o da innamorati di Peynet...
> Quello che si cerca nelle relazioni extra non è soltanto sesso, certo anche quello fa la sua parte, ma la novità di rapportarsi con una persona diversa, scoprirla e farsi scoprire, avere un romanzo occulto agli altri... tant'è che spesso, salvo casi davvero particolari, dopo un pò di tempo, anche gli amanti si defilano quando cade quel subbuglio emozionale e diventa una storia quasi parallela a quella primaria alla quale volevamo sfuggire.
> ...


Se penso alla mia prima relazione non mi ritrovo in quasi nulla di tutto questo ma credo che dipenda dalle motivazioni per cui una storia parte


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Poi aggiungerei la novità che per una relazione, di qualunque tipo, è l'imprimatur per captare la nostra attenzione.
> Dirò di più nei primi tempi le sdolcinatezze, i birignao e le carinerie che ci si scambiano sono proprio la cifra della nostra attrazione, in altri contesti ci sembrerebbero ridicoli o da innamorati di Peynet...
> Quello che si cerca nelle relazioni extra non è soltanto sesso, certo anche quello fa la sua parte, ma la novità di rapportarsi con una persona diversa, scoprirla e farsi scoprire, avere un romanzo occulto agli altri... tant'è che spesso, salvo casi davvero particolari, dopo un pò di tempo, anche gli amanti si defilano quando cade quel subbuglio emozionale e diventa una storia quasi parallela a quella primaria alla quale volevamo sfuggire.
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Se penso alla mia prima relazione non mi ritrovo in quasi nulla di tutto questo ma credo che dipenda dalle motivazioni per cui una storia parte


Io penso che anche nelle storie extramatromoniali ognuno sia se stesso e si comporti come in ogni relazione.
Ci sono persone per le relazioni chiare e allegre, ci sono persone che amano il torbido, persone che vogliono un dialogo intimo, persone che trovano divertimento nella complicità, persone che usano gli altri come erogatori o discariche emotive.


----------



## francisca (28 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che vedo io dietro questo è un "chiedere" travestito da "dare".
> Non è questione solo di bimbi ma anche di adulti. Immagino che ai tuoi genitori non abbia fatto piacere vedere la fine del tuo matrimonio. Ora l'idea che tu possa trovare qualcuno che ti voglia bene e stia al tuo fianco sicuramente è qualcosa che ti augurano. Magari si farebbero anche in quattro (aiutandoti con i bimbi) sapendo che frequenti un uomo. Ma non credo in questi termini.
> Come lui ha il suo pacchetto, anche tu hai il tuo. Gestisce male il suo pacchetto, e quindi chiede a te di gestire male il tuo, e manco se ne rende conto. Sono pensieri. E' possibile sbagli ovviamente.


non sbagli. credo che forse ora ne abbia una vaga idea. mi dispiace molto, ma non mi è possibile, mi sento sola anche io ma non importa.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già detto altrove che non escludo che ci sia chi ha la profondità di una pozzanghera, ma credo che prevalentemente sia il bisogno di...allegria.
> L’eccitazione che dà una relazione che fa sentire adolescenti (il negativo e il positivo coincidono) è paragonabile a una droga. Ovviamente tutto parte da una forte attrazione sessuale, ma che è appunto più simile a una tempesta ormonale da ragazzini, senza l’effetto collaterale dei brufoli.


In quante coppie, datate intendo, si è proceduto insieme nel coltivare il sesso come allegria, gioco, divertimento?

A mio parere è una di quelle cose, l'allegria, che nello "sconosciuto", nella novità esce spontanea. L'adrenalina ha un peso non da poco in questo. Dopamina e endorfine (il buonumore!!) 
Coltivarla individuando insieme un percorso sessuale (non di sesso, ma che riguarda la sessualità) è roba che non mi sembra diffusissima. 
Il sesso diventa, mi sembra, un modo per dimostrarsi affetto. E ci sta, mica che no.

Solo questo però...mi sembra non bastante. Non per tutti almeno.

E forse è una grossa differenza di genere. I maschi giocano più spesso delle femmine. Specialmente in termini sessuali. E spesso questa differenza di genere è vista come un problema e non come una risorsa. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

mi rifaccio a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] che chiede se ci sono donne che chiedono qualcosa della sua lista...io ho chiesto. Espresso. Ripetutamente. Non sono stata presa sul serio. Poi mi è stato detto che ero matta. Poi troia. Poi strana. 

E ci sono molte come me eh. 

Certo...se la propria femminilità giocosa, anche oscena - nella pinkola ci sono spnti interessanti riguardo l'osceno che vien culturalmente nascosto in particolare dalle donne - è una vergogna...e lo stesso per la virilità eh...è un bel problema. In termini di sessualità e inevitabilmente anche di relazione. 

L'affetto in una relazione di coppia è necessario ma non sufficiente al coltivare intesa e intimità. A mio parere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In quante coppie, datate intendo, si è proceduto insieme nel coltivare il sesso come allegria, gioco, divertimento?
> 
> A mio parere è una di quelle cose, l'allegria, che nello "sconosciuto", nella novità esce spontanea. L'adrenalina ha un peso non da poco in questo. Dopamina e endorfine (il buonumore!!)
> Coltivarla individuando insieme un percorso sessuale (non di sesso, ma che riguarda la sessualità) è roba che non mi sembra diffusissima.
> ...


Ma non c’entra.
Sono proprio cose diverse.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non c’entra.
> Sono proprio cose diverse.


Non capisco...o meglio..è ot rispetto al 3d, vero.

non capisco cosa son cose diverse, però


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non capisco...o meglio..è ot rispetto al 3d, vero.
> 
> non capisco cosa son cose diverse, però


Una relazione con una persona nuova con l’incertezza rispetto a ogni proposta, proprio perché nuova, dalla pizza al motel, non è paragonabile a una relazione stabile per quanto sia fantasiosa.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che *anche* nelle storie extramatromoniali ognuno sia se stesso e si comporti come in ogni relazione.
> Ci sono persone per le relazioni chiare e allegre, ci sono persone che amano il torbido, persone che vogliono un dialogo intimo, persone che trovano divertimento nella complicità, persone che usano gli altri come erogatori o discariche emotive.


:up:
Soprattutto.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che anche nelle storie extramatromoniali ognuno sia se stesso e si comporti come in ogni relazione.
> Ci sono persone per le relazioni chiare e allegre, ci sono persone che amano il torbido, persone che vogliono un dialogo intimo, persone che trovano divertimento nella complicità, persone che usano gli altri come erogatori o discariche emotive.


Quoto.
E aggiungo che al "come si è" si somma il "come si è combinati".
E' proprio che partendo da status differenti e' impossibile  (per me) avere una coincidenza, nel modo di vivere una relazione.

Ci si affeziona anche al soprammobile, o giù di lì. Per l'appunto che per un single non la vedo cosa buona e giusta. L'antidoto sarebbe una forma di egoismo che non ho (ne ho altre, ma non quella).
E' il motivo per cui non riuscirei ad essere il passatempo, l'additivo. Non senza farmi male. Il che non vale evidentemente la pena. Che pigliare una roba piacevole per farne una fonte di dispiacere, giusto per passare il tempo, anche no.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> I
> mi rifaccio a @_danny_ che chiede se ci sono donne che chiedono qualcosa della sua lista...io ho chiesto. Espresso. Ripetutamente. Non sono stata presa sul serio. Poi mi è stato detto che ero matta. Poi troia. Poi strana.


Io ho chiesto e ho ottenuto la stessa reazione.
Evidentemente quello che ho chiesto non era quello che lei cercava.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una relazione con una persona nuova con l’incertezza rispetto a ogni proposta, proprio perché nuova, dalla pizza al motel, non è paragonabile a una relazione stabile per quanto sia fantasiosa.


Sono d'accordo. Sottolineavo che in questa situazione anche l'allegria è "facile", immediata...nel senso di "non mediata" da una quotidianità che richiede intenzionalità.

Mi chiedevo però in quante relazioni datate quell'allegria, anche e soprattutto sessuale (la dopamina nel sesso è un motore fondante) venga intenzionalmente coltivata e non lasciata al caso e relegata all'affetto. 
Quanto il giocare sia intenzionalmente inserito nella sessualità di una coppia stabile, come elemento fondante il percorso di coppia.

Buona parte dell'eccitazione deriva dall'esplorazione...di nuovi mondi.
Come se quei mondi dipendessero e fossero delegati all'altro e alla situazione.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo che al "come si è" si somma il "come si è combinati".
> E' proprio che partendo da status differenti e' impossibile  (per me) avere una coincidenza, nel modo di vivere una relazione.
> 
> ...


Insisto. Ma essere o sentirsi un passatempo è una cosa che dipende da te
Se senti di essere un passatempo (con accezione negativa) e resti nella storia non è colpa dell'altro ma tua


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una relazione con una persona nuova con l’incertezza rispetto a ogni proposta, proprio perché nuova, dalla pizza al motel, non è paragonabile a una relazione stabile per quanto sia fantasiosa.


Sì.
Esattamente quello che diceva mia moglie.
Io non avrei potuto in alcun modo darle quello che una relazione nuova sapeva promettere.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho chiesto e ho ottenuto la stessa reazione.
> Evidentemente quello che ho chiesto non era quello che lei cercava.


Nella mia esperienza...quel che ho chiesto apparteneva solo a me. Avevo dato per scontato che fosse parte di noi.
E in questo è stata complice la sua finzione di accettazione. Di sè e anche di me. 

La distanza a quel punto era incolmabile.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Sottolineavo che in questa situazione anche l'allegria è "facile", immediata...nel senso di "non mediata" da una quotidianità che richiede intenzionalità.
> 
> Mi chiedevo però in quante relazioni datate quell'allegria, anche e soprattutto sessuale (la dopamina nel sesso è un motore fondante) venga intenzionalmente coltivata e non lasciata al caso e relegata all'affetto.
> Quanto il giocare sia intenzionalmente inserito nella sessualità di una coppia stabile, come elemento fondante il percorso di coppia.


Dopo 30 anni... puoi essere allegro quanto vuoi, ma quello che ti manca è proprio la novità.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho chiesto e ho ottenuto la stessa reazione.
> Evidentemente quello che ho chiesto non era quello che lei cercava.


Perché il problema è questo 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Una relazione con una persona nuova con l’incertezza rispetto a ogni proposta, proprio perché nuova, dalla pizza al motel, non è paragonabile a una relazione stabile per quanto sia fantasiosa.


Ogni persona è diversa e la relazione è diversa a seconda con chi ci si relazione.
Ad esempio, è ovvio che hai erotismo anche tu, ma il tuo rapporto con il corpo, tuo e altrui, è diverso da chi sente come erotico slacciare un bottone della camicia o scoprire una spalla.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo 30 anni... puoi essere allegro quanto vuoi, ma quello che ti manca è proprio la novità.


non lo so...ci vorrebbe tipo [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] che a riguardo aveva scritto cose interessanti.

Gente che è riuscita a modulare "la novità" all'interno e non delegarla all'esterno.

Io ho idea che quell'allegria si trasformi e divenga, possa divenire, percorso intenzionale di esplorazione dei cambiamenti individuali condivisi.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Insisto. Ma essere o sentirsi un passatempo è una cosa che dipende da te
> Se senti di essere un passatempo (con accezione negativa) e resti nella storia non è colpa dell'altro ma tua


Diciamo di si.
Anche se (ne leggo tanti) c'è chi ci prova, a fare cuneo in quella che evidentemente è vissuta come una fragilità.
Io mi sentirei un passatempo. Non in generale. Ma che lo sarei per quella persona, e' abbastanza ineluttabile a prescindere dalla considerazione che posso avere di me.
Beh... Il resto, e' questione di sensibilità individuali. Ognuno ha la propria.
Io a letto non ci  "capito". Ne' ci finisco  "per integrare", o "per supplire a....". Non je la fo. Forse anche per le difficoltà connesse al mio vissuto: ci devo mettere tantissimo. Embè. Già la premessa (non di essere io un passatempo, o poca roba), ma di esserlo necessariamente per chi ho davanti mi fa perdere la corrispondenza. E il resto va a farsi friggere  .

Vorrei essere diversa, ma per fortuna al momento non ho fatto violenza alla mia natura.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho idea che quell'allegria si trasformi e divenga, possa divenire, percorso intenzionale di esplorazione dei cambiamenti individuali condivisi.


.. finché non arriva la bolletta del gas, o il figliolo che ha preso 4 e mezzo alla verifica di matematica


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non lo so...ci vorrebbe tipo @_spleen_ che a riguardo aveva scritto cose interessanti.
> 
> Gente che è riuscita a modulare "la novità" all'interno e non delegarla all'esterno.
> 
> Io ho idea che quell'allegria si trasformi e divenga, possa divenire, percorso intenzionale di esplorazione dei cambiamenti individuali condivisi.


Ne hanno scritto psicologi e filosofi, anche Recalcati (avevo riportato uno scritto qui che non era stato apprezzato) ma si tratta di una novità nella intimità della profondità reciproca e nei cambiamenti interiori, non si tratta di novità erotica.
Credo che tu conosca meglio di me l’eccitazione che dà una persona pressoché sconosciuta.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti questo è il vero punto. Questo distinguo. Parliamo chiaro: cosa da' una relazione clandestina, al di là di qualche incontro tra le lenzuola? Poco e niente di altro. Se io sono single, giustamente per me ambisco ad avere di più. Anche al di fuori della progettualità. Capisco chi resta in una relazione ufficiale per  "n" motivi, e poi "arrotonda". Ecco: tra le due situazioni potrei tirare un parallelo con il mondo del lavoro. Non si campa con un lavoretto saltuario. E' un palliativo  (che uno vorrebbe migliorare) per chi non ha altri lavori. E magari un ottimo modo per  "arrotondare" per chi invece ha comunque uno stipendio. Sono due robe differenti. Direi che anche per chi, impegnato, ha velleità di frequentare un single, non sia cosa da ignorare.
> Proprio meglio che i single vadano coi single, e gli impegnati coi pari status. Che il  "comodo" spesso lima sentimenti e confina esigenze più della umana ragione.





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto. Ed e’ anche per questo motivo che vedo con sospetto i sentimenti dichiarati da chi frequenta una single da sposato. (E per sentimenti non intendo “ quanto mi piace il tuo fondoschiena ...mi ti farei).
> Le fai del male, per definizione ...a meno di dichiarare all’istante : “mettiti con me solo se ti va di farti una sana trombata ogni tanto... perché io ho una famiglia quindi una situazione complicata da vivere ...”
> Invece lui pensa che sia scontato e che lei lo abbia messo in preventivo...mentre  lei si sente che se lui , pur essendo sposato la corteggia , non è perché è bavoso...ma perché  è in un rapporto in cui è infelice e  lei è così irresistibile ...
> Poi ci metti le moine classiche e irrinunciabili del tombeur de famme (mi perderei tra i tuoi occhi... dov’e ‘ l’artista che ha dipinto il tuo sorriso.?...) e Les jeux sont faits -)



IO credo ci sia un po'  di tutto. Mica sempre sono gli uomini sposati a corteggiare  donne libere, a mio marito e' capitato l'opposto, ma lei non ha desistito per mesi,   per poi dire, dopo, che  ha buttato 5 anni della sua vita, mah, ma pure ad una mia  cara amica, finita diversamente,  ma la lei di turno si e' invaghita del marito al momento del colloqjio per essere assunta, neppure lo ascoltava,  detto da lei ad amici comuni,  persa, e loro non avevano figli, purtroppo,  e questa,  una volta assunta, non ha mollato il corteggiamento esplicito, e poch mesi dopo era incinta, sono cambiati i tempi e molte donne non hanno paura a dichiararsi esplicitmente. Riguardo a cosa  pensi una donna, giovane o meno, se uno sposato la corteggia, a me non e' mai capitato di pensare che viva un matrimonio infelice, ma proprio mai, ma solo che e' uno a cui posso piacere, interessare,  se lo trovo interessante, oppure che e' uno che ci prova con tutte o quasi, e se  gli va bene ed e' corrisposto, ci  guadagna  bei momenti e poi al 99% finisce lì,  o con altri momenti piacevoli ma fini a se stessi per entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo di si.
> Anche se (ne leggo tanti) c'è chi ci prova, a fare cuneo in quella che evidentemente è vissuta come una fragilità.
> Io mi sentirei un passatempo. Non in generale. Ma che lo sarei per quella persona, e' abbastanza ineluttabile a prescindere dalla considerazione che posso avere di me.
> Beh... Il resto, e' questione di sensibilità individuali. Ognuno ha la propria.
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> .. finché non arriva la bolletta del gas, o il figliolo che ha preso 4 e mezzo alla verifica di matematica


Oh mi sembra di dover fare io (oh io! ) l’elogio del tradimento, che non è ovviamente mia intenzione.

Ma la vita è piena di responsabilità e frustrazioni e c’è chi ha bisogno di spazi senza pesi. Magari ne abbiamo bisogno tutti in certe fasi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo di si.
> Anche se (ne leggo tanti) c'è chi ci prova, a fare cuneo in quella che evidentemente è vissuta come una fragilità.
> Io mi sentirei un passatempo. Non in generale. Ma che lo sarei per quella persona, e' abbastanza ineluttabile a prescindere dalla considerazione che posso avere di me.
> Beh... Il resto, e' questione di sensibilità individuali. Ognuno ha la propria.
> ...


Nemmeno io non ci finisco
Non ti seguo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO credo ci sia un po'  di tutto. Mica sempre sono gli uomini sposati a corteggiare  donne libere, a mio marito e' capitato l'opposto, ma lei non ha desistito per mesi,   per poi dire, dopo, che  ha buttato 5 anni della sua vita, mah, ma pure ad una mia  cara amica, finita diversamente,  ma la lei di turno si e' invaghita del marito al momento del colloqjio per essere assunta, neppure lo ascoltava,  detto da lei ad amici comuni,  persa, e loro non avevano figli, purtroppo,  e questa,  una volta assunta, non ha mollato il corteggiamento esplicito, e poch mesi dopo era incinta, sono cambiati i tempi e molte donne non hanno paura a dichiararsi esplicitmente. Riguardo a cosa  pensi una donna, giovane o meno, se uno sposato la corteggia, a me non e' mai capitato di pensare che viva un matrimonio infelice, ma proprio mai, ma solo che e' uno a cui posso piacere, interessare,  se lo trovo interessante, oppure che e' uno che ci prova con tutte o quasi, e se  gli va bene ed e' corrisposto, ci  guadagna  bei momenti e poi al 99% finisce lì,  o con altri momenti piacevoli ma fini a se stessi per entrambi.


Molti anni fa ci ha provato il marito di una quasi amica, lei aveva un figlio della età del mio. Loro avevano 4, quattro, figli vicinissimi di età. Non so se lo può immaginare chi non ne ha o ne ha uno. Casa loro era una meraviglia. Lei adottava, inevitabilmente, una disciplina militare, ma ugualmente vi erano quattro creaturine piene di vita e rumorose. Lui era medico ospedaliero, con gli orari che sappiamo, in un reparto di malattie infettive, prevalentemente aids.
Non mi è difficile immaginare che sognasse una relazione e che potesse vedere il materasso di un motel come...una soffice nuvola rosa.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh mi sembra di dover fare io (oh io! ) l’elogio del tradimento, che non è ovviamente mia intenzione.
> 
> Ma la vita è piena di responsabilità e frustrazioni e c’è chi ha bisogno di spazi senza pesi. Magari ne abbiamo bisogno tutti in certe fasi.


Ma no figuriamoci.. nessun elogio

Semplice osservazione oggettiva

Basta davvero un niente per cambiare una serata o una giornata, e siamo a livello di stronzatine

Non lo dico con soddisfazione né tantomeno con amarezza

Che pudore c'è a negare ciò che chiunque, avendo avuto l'esperienza, può testimoniare senza problemi?


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh mi sembra di dover fare io (oh io! ) l’elogio del tradimento, che non è ovviamente mia intenzione.
> 
> Ma la vita è piena di responsabilità e frustrazioni e c’è chi ha bisogno di spazi senza pesi. Magari ne abbiamo bisogno tutti in certe fasi.



Appunto. Spazi senza pesi.
Ognuno però sa bene cosa può essere un peso per sé.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma no figuriamoci.. nessun elogio
> 
> Semplice osservazione oggettiva
> 
> ...


Io tenderei più a suggerire un happy hour con amici.
Però capisco che flirtare è più divertente.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nemmeno io non ci finisco
> Non ti seguo


E' diverso.
Tu sei sposata.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io tenderei più a suggerire un happy hour con amici.
> Però capisco che flirtare è più divertente.


Non saprei..

Ma di una cosa ho una certezza (sempre relativa)

L'ambito familiare "classico" è il luogo più inospitale che potesse essere concepito dalla mente umana, per sviluppare (nel tempo) in allegria la propria sessualità

Ed è giusto segnalarlo

Al netto dei componenti della famiglia, e al netto del caso su 100 che viceversa  conferma la regola

Parlo proprio di luogo, non di persone ne di sentimenti o altro


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei..
> 
> Ma di una cosa ho una certezza (sempre relativa)
> 
> ...


Dissento.
Però dipende dalla...sessualità.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dissento.
> Però dipende dalla...sessualità.


Anche dalla bolletta del gas o da come va il figliolo alla verifica di matematica


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei..
> 
> Ma di una cosa ho una certezza (sempre relativa)
> 
> ...



Ma quello che dici, per come lo dici, non  "introduce" per nulla alla questione tradimento.
Che basterebbe a quel punto organizzare per farlo altrove, mica cambiare partner PER FARLO ALTROVE.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma quello che dici, per come lo dici, non  "introduce" per nulla alla questione tradimento.
> Che basterebbe a quel punto organizzare per farlo altrove, mica cambiare partner PER FARLO ALTROVE.


Ma io mica parlavo di tradimento, ma di percorsi di sessualità in allegria nel menage familiare

ce lo avete in bocca da mattina a sera sto tradimento :carneval:

E Fatelo, una santa volta. :rotfl:

Penso che una volta fatto,  la frequenza dovrebbe calare


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non lo so...ci vorrebbe tipo @_spleen_ che a riguardo aveva scritto cose interessanti.
> 
> Gente che è riuscita a modulare "la novità" all'interno e non delegarla all'esterno.
> 
> Io ho idea che quell'allegria si trasformi e divenga, possa divenire, percorso intenzionale di esplorazione dei cambiamenti individuali condivisi.


Bisogna avere molta affinità, se io cerco mele e mia moglie pere, sempre all'insegna della novità e dell'evoluzione individuale, quell'allegria si dissolve istantaneamente.
Poi, io posso essere una persona che sa accettare i no, definisce altre priorità (un figlio, soprattutto) e sta comunque bene, mentre mia moglie invece può essere una persona che di fronte a qualcosa che le manca va in crisi.
L'altra differenza è nella gestione dei sensi di colpa: se io non ne ho e il mio interesse personale travalica qualsiasi altro le scelte che farò saranno differenti da chi si sente responsabile verso il compagno.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh mi sembra di dover fare io (oh io! ) l’elogio del tradimento, che non è ovviamente mia intenzione.
> 
> Ma la vita è piena di responsabilità e frustrazioni e c’è chi ha bisogno di spazi senza pesi. Magari ne abbiamo bisogno tutti in certe fasi.


:up:


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io mica parlavo di tradimento, ma di percorsi di sessualità in allegria nel menage familiare
> 
> ce lo avete in bocca da mattina a sera sto tradimento :carneval:
> 
> ...



Ma io proprio tecnicamente non posso tradire 

Non so che dirti.... Di che cazzo stavamo a parlare, qui dentro?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma io proprio tecnicamente non posso tradire
> 
> Non so che dirti.... Di che cazzo stavamo a parlare, qui dentro?


Ah non so :carneval:

Io parlavo di percorsi felici e spensierati condotti in allegria a passeggio per la propria sessualità

Tra una bolletta salata e una filippica infinita al figliolo che non ha studiato a dovere

Provare per credere

Aveva ragione Pino

[video=youtube;lZoBGCrSV5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZoBGCrSV5Y[/video]


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah non so :carneval:
> 
> Io parlavo di percorsi felici e spensierati condotti in allegria a passeggio per la propria sessualità
> 
> ...



Quello che dici credo faccia invece parte di qualsiasi rapporto che non si basi soltanto sulla parte  "comoda". Non è nulla in sé di grave. Dipende anche dal peso che si dà a bollette e filippiche.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo 30 anni... puoi essere allegro quanto vuoi, ma quello che ti manca è proprio la novità.


Beh, questo è palese, santo cielo  
Mi diverte come si dicano le stesse cose come se si stessero in realtà esprimendo concetti  diversi..
È come se io stessi dicendo : il cielo e’ blu...è un altro mi rispondesse : “no,  gli alberi sono verdi...”...
Sarà che ho l’influenza .....


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. finché non arriva la bolletta del gas, o il figliolo che ha preso 4 e mezzo alla verifica di matematica


vero. La quotidianità, la noia, la routine, l'interesse che gradualmente si dirige al mondo esterno, da gestire e fronteggiare, e la sessualità che....che funzione ha la sessualità in una coppia?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello che dici credo faccia invece parte di qualsiasi rapporto che non si basi soltanto sulla parte  "comoda". Non è nulla in sé di grave. Dipende anche dal peso che si dà a bollette e filippiche.


Ogni rapporto si basa sulle basi che si mettono liberamente in 2

Come detto, ritengo oggettivamente un rapporto "classico" un terreno assolutamente inospitale per lo sviluppo della sessualità individuale nella coppia

Non sto parlando di tradimento, ma di terreno inospitale, e in modo generico

Io non ho mai dubitato di questo, e per questo non sono per nulla stupito che certe "coltivazioni" siano fallite

Infatti non mi sono sposato con quello scopo

Mi stupisco invece di chi si stupisce di questo fallimento o parziale realizzazione, che per me è scontata in partenza

È scontata dato il terreno inospitale, non per via dell'amore o della cellulite o che so io


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero. La quotidianità, la noia, la routine, l'interesse che gradualmente si dirige al mondo esterno, da gestire e fronteggiare, e la sessualità che....che funzione ha la sessualità in una coppia?


Bella domanda..

A volte usi il termine "passerella"

In una coppia che decide liberamente di costituire nucleo familiare classico, sono assai tentato di accarezzare questo termine che a volte usi


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ogni rapporto si basa sulle basi che si mettono liberamente in 2
> 
> Come detto, ritengo oggettivamente un rapporto "classico" un terreno assolutamente inospitale per lo sviluppo della sessualità individuale nella coppia
> 
> ...


Non capisco cosa intendi. 

Vuoi dire “la minchia non vuole pensieri” e che i problemi della famiglia incombono sulla coppia?


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne hanno scritto psicologi e filosofi, anche Recalcati (avevo riportato uno scritto qui che non era stato apprezzato) ma si tratta di una novità nella intimità della profondità reciproca e nei cambiamenti interiori, non si tratta di novità erotica.
> Credo che tu conosca meglio di me l’eccitazione che dà una persona pressoché sconosciuta.


non amo particolarmente Recalcati, se devo essere sincera. 

Esattamente all'eccitazione per lo sconosciuto proiettato sull'altro volevo sottolineare. 

Da dove viene l'adrenalina?
E' davvero l'altro sconosciuto il fulcro o è la riscoperta dello sconosciuto in sè che nell'incontro con l'altro si attiva a generare l'adrenalina?

Da conoscitrice dell'adrenalina (e non eccitazione) dello sconosciuto posso serenamente affermare che quell'adrenalina riguarda quel che si attiva in me attraverso lo sconosciuto.
Quella me che mi piace e adoro in quella situazione. 

Posso affermare anche che adesso che ho scoperchiato il meccanismo quella stessa adrenalina la attivo anche con G.
E quella me emerge anche con lui.

Certo, lo spazio in cui quella me emerge, non è l'affetto. Non esattamente. 
Si mescola all'affetto, e questo è il plus valore di una relazione di coppia per me. 


se ne era parlato con [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] dell'attivazione della dopamina in una relazione di coppia stabile. 
Era stato un discorso interessante. 

Senza dopamina...resta la convinzione.
Ma senza dopamina...ci si spegne. E' un meccanismo fondante. L'orgasmo ha per l'appunto anche questa funzione.

E non tutti gli orgasmi scatenano produzione di dopamina. 

Guarda un po' che nelle relazioni clandestine il motivo di fondo è....il sesso con lui/lei impagabile, incredibile....mica è vero eh. E infatti di solito poi lo si scopre....

Ci sono condizioni mentali che favoriscono la produzione di dopamina. 
Che possono essere intenzionalmente e in un percorso condiviso e dichiarato coltivate.

Tipo una cosa come "ti prometto fedeltà...e di impegnarmi a cercare con te modi del godimento sempre nuovi".
Ma nella formula matrimoniale non c'è...anche perchè il sesso, la sessualità...è tendenzialmente legata alla prestazione penetrativa.

Eppure....la prima cosa che consigliano i sessuologi è riscoprire per l'appunto il giocare insieme con la sessualità. A partire dalla masturbazione.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, questo è palese, santo cielo
> Mi diverte come si dicano le stesse cose come se si stessero in realtà esprimendo concetti  diversi..
> È come se io stessi dicendo : il cielo e’ blu...è un altro mi rispondesse : “no,  gli alberi sono verdi...”...
> Sarà che ho l’influenza .....


Il cielo è blu qualche volta, altre volte è grigio, e solo gli alberi sempreverdi sono verdi in ogni stagione.
Definire una soluzione che vada bene per tutto è come dipingere il cielo solo con il colore azzurro: viene un disegno accettabile in prima elementare, ma non apprezzabile quando una persona è adulta.
Per l'azzurro del cielo io uso il bianco, a volte il rosso, le terre, il giallo, il blu... 
Per definire qualcosa che sembra semplice occorrono tante spiegazioni.
Non si può pensare che possa bastare l'allegria per rendere il sesso attraente per tutte le coppie.
Non si può pensare che basti questo per sostituire un amante.
E' una scelta che fa bene alla coppia se è condivisa e limitatamente alla soddisfazione che essa reca ad entrambi per il lasso di tempo in cui funziona.
Ma se una persona non si fa scrupoli ad accettare la novità al di fuori della coppia né ha sensi di colpa verso il partner, se viene attratta da un'altra persona tradisce. Anche se c'è allegria nella coppia, o si crede che ci sia, perché fuori trova altro che mai potrà trovare dentro.
Tu (generico) puoi fare sesso magnifico con tuo marito ed essere bellissima, ma se lui è attratto da una scorfana degli angiporti e si sollazza a fare l'amore dentro i container ruggini e vuoti al molo dove c'è puzza di gasolio mista a pesce marcio e questo gli preme più di qualsiasi altra cosa, e non sente alcun senso di colpa verso di te, lui (generico) ti tradirà.
Mia moglie voleva questo. Non voleva un marito fedele con cui scopare la sera nel letto nuziale con la bambina nell'altra stanza, voleva un maiale che la portasse in motel a testa alta e la scopasse contro il muro della doccia mentre di fianco nelle altre camere altre coppie ululavano di piacere. Voleva mandargli le sue foto senza mutande, voleva sentire lui che sbavava dietro a quelle immagini, voleva che lui pendesse dalle sue labbra. Voleva anche questo, certo, oltre a tutto il resto.
Lo voleva perché tanto a casa c'ero io, c'era già tutta una vita costruita e definita che mai avrebbe perso perché sentiva di averne il pieno controllo.
E non credere che io non avessi proposto situazioni più intriganti a mia moglie.
Era lei che a casa voleva la missionaria.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non amo particolarmente Recalcati, se devo essere sincera.
> 
> Esattamente all'eccitazione per lo sconosciuto proiettato sull'altro volevo sottolineare.
> 
> ...


Bello!


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bella domanda..
> 
> A volte usi il termine "passerella"
> 
> In una coppia che decide liberamente di costituire nucleo familiare classico, sono assai tentato di accarezzare questo termine che a volte usi


eh....

a me incuriosisce molto la funzione della sessualità. Anche perchè fisiologicamente ha funzioni.

La dopamina - che viene anche chiamata ormone della fedeltà - per esempio, e che si produce con alcuni tipi di orgasmo. 
Ma non con tutti.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Bisogna avere molta affinità, se io cerco mele e mia moglie pere, sempre all'insegna della novità e dell'evoluzione individuale, quell'allegria si dissolve istantaneamente.
> Poi, io posso essere una persona che sa accettare i no, definisce altre priorità (un figlio, soprattutto) e sta comunque bene, mentre mia moglie invece può essere una persona che di fronte a qualcosa che le manca va in crisi.
> L'altra differenza è nella gestione dei sensi di colpa: se io non ne ho e il mio interesse personale travalica qualsiasi altro le scelte che farò saranno differenti da chi si sente responsabile verso il compagno.



Partendo da una affinità di "chimica", che si scatena spontaneamente (roba rarissima in verità...ho avuto tanti uomini..una vera chimica l'ho sperimentata forse con due.) poi non serve più fare nulla?

Ce la si tiene lì, si pratica sesso, e nel frattempo ci si dedica alla routine? Al progetto?

O il sesso, per coltivare affinità sessuale, lo integra nel progetto?

In fondo siamo esseri soggetti al cambiamento...e mi stupisce l'idea corrente che i cambiamenti della sessualità nel tempo siano tanto sottostimati.

Come se il sesso, da strumento diventasse fine. 
E come se la sessualità fosse ridotta al rapporto sessuale. E non è così. 

Il sesso allegro, giocoso, divertito, slegato dalle promesse eterne, non ha spazio in una relazione stabile?


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ogni rapporto si basa sulle basi che si mettono liberamente in 2
> 
> Come detto, ritengo oggettivamente un rapporto "classico" un terreno assolutamente inospitale per lo sviluppo della sessualità individuale nella coppia
> 
> ...



Posto che le bollette da pagare le abbiamo tutti, in una ai problemi, tu parli di una  "pienezza" che per antonomasia e' irraggiungibile in un matrimonio. Semplicemente ne dai atto. E ci sta, come no. Quello che non capisco e' perché  -dato per non assodata la parte  "allegra" del sesso  - non si trovi un valore atto a compensarla con altro. Tipo l'intesa, per citare una cosa non da poco.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non amo particolarmente Recalcati, se devo essere sincera.
> 
> Esattamente all'eccitazione per lo sconosciuto proiettato sull'altro volevo sottolineare.
> 
> ...



Dai per scontato che le persone che si relazionano in una coppia siano incapaci di "vedersi", quando secondo me molto più spesso si vedono fin troppo e comprendono che sono diverse.
La masturbazione reciproca è una cosa che facevo al liceo e appartiene, nella mia coppia, al passato.
Ora mia moglie mi riderebbe dietro. 
Legare tutto alla dopamina è limitante. E' come dire che si va al cinema a vedere film d'azione per l'adrenalina.
A questo punto salire su un ottovolante non sarebbe molto dissimile e vedere Fast & Furios sarebbe paragonabile a fare parapendio.
Non è così, infatti. L'affinità di coppia è rara, spesso mascherata dalla casualità o dalla voglia di progettualità.+
E anche quando a 20 anni o a 30 ci sente affini, non si ha la garanzia di esserlo ancora a 40.
Per dire, se la mia sessualità si esplica attraverso l'esibizionismo o il bondage, e lo scopro a 40, potrei suscitare molto più facilmente reazioni di diniego da parte del partner nel tentare di metterlo in gioco.
Poi, se per me questo diventa un problema enorme, andrò in cerca di una persona con la quale mi sento più affine e con la quale "giocare".
L'ideale sarebbe invece saper rinunciare a parti nostre di fronte all'impossibilità conclamata dell'altro di poterle risolvere, ma ammetto che non è da tutti.
Le spiagge nudiste sono piene di single che si giustificano dicendo che la loro moglie non vuole saperne di prendere il sole nuda. La maggior parte delle coppie riesce a essere diversa anche su queste cose. Figuriamoci il resto.
Crescere insieme sarebbe auspicabile, ma è molto raro.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Partendo da una affinità di "chimica", che si scatena spontaneamente (roba rarissima in verità...ho avuto tanti uomini..una vera chimica l'ho sperimentata forse con due.) poi non serve più fare nulla?
> 
> Ce la si tiene lì, si pratica sesso, e nel frattempo *ci si dedica alla routine? Al progetto?
> *
> ...


Si fanno figli, per esempio. E facendo figli cambia tutto. Che lo si voglia o no.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il cielo è blu qualche volta, altre volte è grigio, e solo gli alberi sempreverdi sono verdi in ogni stagione.
> Definire una soluzione che vada bene per tutto è come dipingere il cielo solo con il colore azzurro: viene un disegno accettabile in prima elementare, ma non apprezzabile quando una persona è adulta.
> Per l'azzurro del cielo io uso il bianco, a volte il rosso, le terre, il giallo, il blu...
> Per definire qualcosa che sembra semplice occorrono tante spiegazioni.
> ...



E' difficile far emergere lo sconosciuto in una coppia che ha progetti insieme.
E' un rischio molto alto. 

Io sto con te. Da anni.
Facciamo che ad un certo punto nasce in me, si attiva, il desiderio di essere legata. O scopata in un certo modo che fino a quel momento non ho desiderato. 

Te lo devo dire. Sì.
Ma poi?

Come mi guarderai?
Ti piacerò ancora come prima?
O il mio desiderio metterà a rischio la nostra stabilità?
E poi...facciamo che te lo dico. E a te l'ide piace.

Mi piacerai ancora?
Sarai quello che conoscevo, o meglio, ritroverò in te anche quello che conoscevo?
E se tu scoprissi ulteriori cose ancora e te ne andassi?

Queste alcune domande....


Io gioco allo sconosciuto con G.
Non ho mai avuto tanto timore dello sconosciuto come con lui. 
E, per la scala di priorità attuale, non è mai stato tanto rischioso come con lui. 

Con uno sconosciuto non avrei il minimo problema invece. 

Siamo strani eh....

e pensa che c'è stato un periodo in cui ho tirato indietro mica da ridere anche con lui.
Per fortuna mi ha messa al muro. E non mi ha dato vie di fuga. Da me. E dalle mie paure.(era quello eh..non volevo perdere la mia immagine con lui)

ho ovviamente ricambiato il favore quando è toccato a lui lo stesso giro 

E credo che se vogliamo il terreno in cui ci stiamo muovendo quel favore, che è tensione ad uscire dal conosciuto e farlo insieme, ce lo dovremo fare ancora molte volte.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh....
> 
> a me incuriosisce molto la funzione della sessualità. Anche perchè fisiologicamente ha funzioni.
> 
> ...


È un discorso affascinante quello che apri, temo impraticabile però

Una cosa interessante relativamente alle relazioni "classiche" , ad esempio, è legata alla "frequenza" di atti sessuali.

Hai notato?

Quindi quante volte ? 3 a settimana! 
Benissimo, si va alla grande

1 a settimana
Beh.. insomma ti difendi dai

Etc.. etc..

Il parametro è quasi esclusivamente quantitativo (importante, non UNICO parametro) e a questa forma di parametrizzazione si lega (erroneamente secondo me) una serie di indicatori di benessere presunto

Questo modo UNICO di parametrare praticamente presente nel 99,99% di una coppia "classica" già di per sé è esso stesso indicatore di quanto sia complicato nei fatti calarsi nel contesto affascinante che dischiudi col tuo post


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dai per scontato che le persone che si relazionano in una coppia siano incapaci di "vedersi", quando secondo me molto più spesso si vedono fin troppo e comprendono che sono diverse.
> *La masturbazione reciproca è una cosa che facevo al liceo e appartiene, nella mia coppia, al passato.*
> Ora mia moglie mi riderebbe dietro.
> Legare tutto alla dopamina è limitante. E' come dire che si va al cinema a vedere film d'azione per l'adrenalina.
> ...



non limito tutto alla dopamina. Ma neanche la dimentico. 
Tua moglie era sotto dopamina. e dipendeva dalla dopamina. (e dall'amante)
A questo aggiungici che probabilmente si cagava sotto di fronte ai suoi desideri e non ha avuto il coraggio di parlarne apertamente con te. E ci sta. In gioco c'era la vostra coppia. Nella sua testa lei ha preservato la coppia prendendosi quello di cui necessitava. Non ci sarebbero stati danni. Secondo lei. Anzi. Per lei era una miglioria. 

Quindi la masturbazione è una roba da ragazzini?
E da grandi...? Solo cazzo e figa?

A me sembra una visione pornografica della sessualità(non del sesso)...se devo essere sincera. 

Crescere insieme...dovrebbe essere il progetto. 
O perlomeno questo dichiara la formula.

Concordo sia raro.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Partendo da una affinità di "chimica", che si scatena spontaneamente (roba rarissima in verità...ho avuto tanti uomini..una vera chimica l'ho sperimentata forse con due.) poi non serve più fare nulla?
> 
> Ce la si tiene lì, si pratica sesso, e nel frattempo ci si dedica alla routine? Al progetto?
> 
> ...


Hai letto il libro “psicologia della sessualità ?”
Parla del cambiamento nella struttura fisica che consente la riproduzione “frontale”...con la possibilità di guardarsi e sviluppare dopamina (vado a memoria).
Obiettivo : mantenere la fedeltà della coppia per poter accudire per maggior tempo i figli...


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un discorso affascinante quello che apri, temo impraticabile però
> 
> Una cosa interessante relativamente alle relazioni "classiche" , ad esempio, è legata alla "frequenza" di atti sessuali.
> 
> ...


Sì, il conteggio mi lascia sempre piuttosto basita.

Non perchè la quantità non abbia importanza.

ma io ho scopato anche tutti i giorni ottenendo un appagamento che generava mancanza. 

Con G. quantitativamente scopo meno...eppure il genere di appagamento me lo porto dentro in modo diverso e con un senso di pienezza che ricorda la penetrazione. 
La mente...

Aggiungo che la sessualità non è scopare, non è sesso.

Il sesso è uno strumento per esplicitare sessualità. che altro non è che una parte fondante il sè.
Non a caso è dove avvengono i maggiori casini.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' difficile far emergere lo sconosciuto in una coppia che ha progetti insieme.
> E' un rischio molto alto.
> 
> Io sto con te. Da anni.
> ...


Mhh...secondo me il problema della moglie di Danny è più articolato.
Il desiderio sessuale inespresso non è stata la causa scatenante del tradimento... ma il tradimento ha scatenato la libido ....


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hai letto il libro “psicologia della sessualità ?”
> Parla del cambiamento nella struttura fisica che consente la riproduzione “frontale”...con la possibilità di guardarsi e sviluppare dopamina (vado a memoria).
> Obiettivo : mantenere la fedeltà della coppia per poter accudire per maggior tempo i figli...


Il libro non l'ho letto...però la questione della dopamina è un elemento evolutivo fondamentale nella coppia e nei gruppi di sostentamento.

e questo ovviamente comprende anche le pratiche. 
E i modi. 

Pensa alla durata dell'atto.
O a fatto che la femmina umana è disponibile anche fuori dal periodo riproduttivo. (il ciclo)

Non è sempre stato così.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' difficile far emergere lo sconosciuto in una coppia che ha progetti insieme.
> E' un rischio molto alto.
> 
> Io sto con te. Da anni.
> ...


Con desiderio.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non limito tutto alla dopamina. Ma neanche la dimentico.
> Tua moglie era sotto dopamina. e dipendeva dalla dopamina. (e dall'amante)
> A questo aggiungici che probabilmente si cagava sotto di fronte ai suoi desideri e non ha avuto il coraggio di parlarne apertamente con te. E ci sta. In gioco c'era la vostra coppia. Nella sua testa lei ha preservato la coppia prendendosi quello di cui necessitava. Non ci sarebbero stati danni. Secondo lei. Anzi. Per lei era una miglioria.
> 
> ...


E' il primo step che abbiamo messo in pratica tanti anni fa e ripetuto tante volte.
Se me lo chiedesse lo accetterei, ma non vuole da anni.
Per lei è... roba da medie.
Non si soddisfa.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mhh...secondo me il problema della moglie di Danny è più articolato.
> Il desiderio sessuale inespresso non è stata la causa scatenante del tradimento... ma il tradimento ha scatenato la libido ....


Esatto.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mhh...secondo me il problema della moglie di Danny è più articolato.
> Il desiderio sessuale inespresso non è stata la causa scatenante del tradimento... ma il tradimento ha scatenato la libido ....


io non lo so il problema della moglie di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION].

A naso è qualcosa che riguarda la femminilità, più che il desiderio. 
La sua amabilità e desiderabilità. 

E l'intreccio fra le due cose. Amabilità e desiderabilità in uno stesso contesto. 
In lei. 

Un po' mi fa pensare a me, quando lo leggo raccontare di lei. 

Esser troia con G:, spontaneamente come mi verrebbe con uno sconosciuto...è molto più complesso e articolato e intenzionale. 
Ci sono intrecci, con G., che con uno sconosciuto non esistono.
Che danno valore alla relazione.
Ma che al contempo mi mettono in condizione di rivisitare me.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un discorso affascinante quello che apri, temo impraticabile però
> 
> Una cosa interessante relativamente alle relazioni "classiche" , ad esempio, è legata alla "frequenza" di atti sessuali.
> 
> ...


Come avrebbe detto Catalano, meglio tre volte alla settimana di tre volte all’anno.
Poi si guarda ad altro. Anche perché tre volte all’anno rivela poca voglia di guardare altro.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Quando sento certi discorsi, devo dare atto che semplicemente funziono in altro modo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Con desiderio.




Eh...ma io mica lo so. 
Non lo so con certezza.

E se poi avessi "schifo"?
Se poi mi considerassi meno amabile?

Certo. Per saperlo non resta che fare il passo. 

Ed è un passo nel buio...se nel percorso non si è mai inserito intenzionalmente il ricercare insieme. Anche in termini di sessualità, non sesso.

Che se ti chiedo di legarmi, non ti sto chiedendo sesso. Ti sto chiedendo di entrare con me in territori inesplorati di me. E chissà cosa si trova...lì.

EDIT: legare è un esempio estremo. Per rendere l'idea. Ma ci si può mettere una pecorina, un pompino fatto in un modo anzichè in un altro. Cambiare le abitudini in buona sostanza. Lasciare la zona di confort.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' il primo step che abbiamo messo in pratica tanti anni fa e ripetuto tante volte.
> Se me lo chiedesse lo accetterei, ma non vuole da anni.
> Per lei è... roba da medie.
> *Non si soddisfa.*


Ed è un bel punto questo. 

La masturbazione è relazione con sè.
Farsi masturbare è mettere in mano all'altro la relazione con sè lasciandosi guardare.

Roba per cui in effetti di complicità ne serve molta

Finito il periodo delle medie in cui la masturbazione era legata alla prestazione orgasmica.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, il conteggio mi lascia sempre piuttosto basita.
> 
> Non perchè la quantità non abbia importanza.
> 
> ...


Concordo molto, su tutto

Tornando al "sesso" la quantità è chiaramente importante, ma non è l'unico parametro

Facendo analisi statistica della "popolazione" classicamente coniugata, questo è usato come UNICO parametro, e già questo la dice lunga sulla inospitalita' del luogo "famiglia" per la "espressione della sessualità"

Perché diventa l'unico carattere espressivo, nonché indicatore del "tutto ok si va alla grande"

Poi arriva quello sconcertato che dice che andava tutto benissimo e scopavano ogni giorno, e ha scoperto che ha un amante

E non si capacita

E questo conferma dal mio punto di vista quanto inospitale sia un luogo come quello familiare, dove la "sessualità" (non la tabellina dove segnare quanto si scopa alla settimana) è completamente sfuggita dalla vista

Casomai si fosse mai vista e riconosciuta


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mhh...secondo me il problema della moglie di Danny è più articolato.
> Il desiderio sessuale inespresso non è stata la causa scatenante del tradimento... ma il tradimento ha scatenato la libido ....


Concordo.
E secondo me il sesso è un mezzo per ottenere altro. 
Almeno per quanto riguarda le donne, ma credo anche gli uomini, sono umani anche loro :carneval:
Io ho sentito donne dire “mi faceva sentire una regina” o “mi faceva sentire che era sicuro” o “mi fa sentire unica” o “mi fa sentire guidata” o “mi sento perfetta”. Non altro perché


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come avrebbe detto Catalano, meglio tre volte alla settimana di tre volte all’anno.
> Poi si guarda ad altro. Anche perché tre volte all’anno rivela poca voglia di guardare altro.


Secondo me possiamo anche abbracciare catalano e chiuderla a tarallucci e vino, ma..

Il discorso è un po' più complesso

Chiaro che 3 volte l'anno non è un bel sintomo

Ma quanto sostengo è che il SOLO parametro quantitativo relativamente ai rapporti sessuali, per valutare il benessere di coppia rispetto alla "coltivazione della sessualità", è un parametro ingannevole

Anche perché si confonde sessualità con sesso

Per cui posso scopare 3 volte al giorno con mia moglie, e avere allo stesso tempo la MIA sessualità nel matrimonio completamente inespressa


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E secondo me il sesso è un mezzo per ottenere altro.
> Almeno per quanto riguarda le donne, ma credo anche gli uomini, sono umani anche loro :carneval:
> Io ho sentito donne dire “mi faceva sentire una regina” o “mi faceva sentire che era sicuro” o “mi fa sentire unica” o “mi fa sentire guidata” o “mi sento perfetta”. Non altro perché


 perché si è scontate. La confidenza toglie attenzione alla persona.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché si è scontate. La confidenza toglie attenzione alla persona.


Non è questo.
È che sono persone diverse con cui ci si relaziona in modo diverso.
Ma la relazione è diversa anche con le amiche, anche con i figli.
Il problema è SE si vogliono esplorare tutti i tipi di relazione o no.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo molto, su tutto
> 
> Tornando al "sesso" la quantità è chiaramente importante, ma non è l'unico parametro
> 
> ...


Eh...ma come mai sfugge alla vista?

Davvero è la routine?

sul resto concordo...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché si è scontate. La confidenza toglie attenzione alla persona.


Non si è scontati (rispetto l'altro)

Spesso ci si sente scontati adeguandosi

Poi arriva il classico biscaro che no.. lui ha visto cose

Ma che ha visto?

Noi per primi ci si toglie dalla vista, in molti casi

Ed è un altro problema del "terreno progettuale"


----------



## spleen (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Partendo da una affinità di "chimica", che si scatena spontaneamente (roba rarissima in verità...ho avuto tanti uomini..una vera chimica l'ho sperimentata forse con due.) poi non serve più fare nulla?  Ce la si tiene lì, si pratica sesso, e nel frattempo ci si dedica alla routine? Al progetto?  O il sesso, per coltivare affinità sessuale, lo integra nel progetto?  In fondo siamo esseri soggetti al cambiamento...e mi stupisce l'idea corrente che i cambiamenti della sessualità nel tempo siano tanto sottostimati.  Come se il sesso, da strumento diventasse fine.  E come se la sessualità fosse ridotta al rapporto sessuale. E non è così.   Il sesso allegro, giocoso, divertito, slegato dalle promesse eterne, non ha spazio in una relazione stabile?


  Purtroppo non ho molto tempo oggi ma spero di ritornare in argomento quando posso, posso solo dire che per quanto mi riguarda i cambiamenti sono parte integrante della sessualità di coppia, come lo sono le fantasie, come lo è la non paura di condividerle, come lo è la possibilità anche in coppia di regalasi sesso sfrenato, gioioso, giocoso, ma bisogna darsi da fare, usare la propria fantasia, i propri desideri, coinvolgere l'altro di coppia, non escluderlo. La routine penso che a volte la gente se la cerchi, perchè smette di guardare all'altro e di condividere. Pensare che una moglie sia uguale a quella ragazza che si conobbe tanti anni orsono è sbagliato oltre che inutile, ogni giorno abbiamo difronte una persona un tantino diversa dal giorno prima e a sommare tutti i micro cambiamenti si arriva davvero lontano. Adrenalina? Dopamina? non lo so e avolte non so cosa dire, mi ricordo però di un sabato sera in cui andammo al mare che da casa mia dista poche decine di chilometri, di lei che si era semplicemente truccata in modo diverso dal solito, della smania che ci prese per le vie del paesino di mare, della sontuosa fellatio che lei iniziò a praticarmi mente guidavo sulla strada del ritorno  e della stradina nascosta nei campi dove finimmo a fare all'amore prima di arrivare a casa. Questo con una moglie con cui sto insieme da più di 30 anni....


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...ma come mai sfugge alla vista?
> 
> Davvero è la routine?
> 
> sul resto concordo...


Forse ho risposto di sotto a [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] .. 

Forse..  non so..


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Purtroppo non ho molto tempo oggi ma spero di ritornare in argomento quando posso, posso solo dire che per quanto mi riguarda *i cambiamenti sono parte integrante della sessualità di coppia, come lo sono le fantasie, come lo è la non paura di condividerle, come lo è la possibilità anche in coppia di regalasi sesso sfrenato, gioioso, giocoso, ma bisogna darsi da fare, usare la propria fantasia, i propri desideri, coinvolgere l'altro di coppia, non escluderlo.* La routine penso che a volte la gente se la cerchi, perchè smette di guardare all'altro e di condividere. Pensare che una moglie sia uguale a quella ragazza che si conobbe tanti anni orsono è sbagliato oltre che inutile, ogni giorno abbiamo difronte una persona un tantino diversa dal giorno prima e a sommare tutti i micro cambiamenti si arriva davvero lontano. Adrenalina? Dopamina? non lo so e avolte non so cosa dire, mi ricordo però di un sabato sera in cui andammo al mare che da casa mia dista poche decine di chilometri, di lei che si era semplicemente truccata in modo diverso dal solito, della smania che ci prese per le vie del paesino di mare, della sontuosa fellatio che lei iniziò a praticarmi mente guidavo sulla strada del ritorno  e della stradina nascosta nei campi dove finimmo a fare all'amore prima di arrivare a casa. Questo con una moglie con cui sto insieme da più di 30 anni....



Ecco!!!

Questo cercavo, grazie!!!! 

E torniamoci sì, perfavore. 

i grassetti sono precisissimi...e io sono convinta che non si tratti di pura fortuna o casualità...

Anche se aver culo, e trovare uno specchio complementare, aiuta e non poco.


----------



## Rosarose (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non amo particolarmente Recalcati, se devo essere sincera.
> 
> Esattamente all'eccitazione per lo sconosciuto proiettato sull'altro volevo sottolineare.
> 
> ...


Grande Ipazia!
Centri sempre il problema.
Il sesso parte dalla testa e dipende in gran parte da noi.
Mio marito non era un grande amatore ma a me il sesso con lui è sempre piaciuto. Perché anche una carezza uno sfiorarsi attivavano un qualcosa già presente in me, potenziato come dici tu dall'affetto.
Il sesso è dentro di noi non fuori.
Chi come [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] dice che le incombenze domestiche lo distraggono non fa che confermare ciò!
Il suo cervello non riesce ad estraniarsi a mettere da parte quello che in quel momento deve rimanere fuori dalla camera da letto, sia che sia la moglie sia che si tratti dell'amante. 






Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questo.
> È che sono persone diverse con cui ci si relaziona in modo diverso.
> Ma la relazione è diversa anche con le amiche, anche con i figli.
> Il problema è SE si vogliono esplorare tutti i tipi di relazione o no.


 quella relazione dà una visuale di se stessi.
Alla fine tutte confermano che si sono sentite al centro dell'attenzione , e non capita mica con tutti. Scatta solo con quella determinata persona.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...ma io mica lo so.
> Non lo so con certezza.
> 
> E se poi avessi "schifo"?
> ...


Ipa.
Anzitutto, quello che dici presuppone  (almeno per me) un grado elevato di intimità.
Il resto è solo uno dei tanti  "viaggi". Se sto con la mia testa nella tua testa, credo che qualsiasi deviazione del viaggio usuale non abbia bisogno di tante elucubrazioni. Siamo lì.... E si va. Il resto io non lo capisco, per quanto mi sforzi. Quando il sesso e' o diventa solo il cammino per sentieri battuti.... Boh? O si è fritto il dialogo, o non c'è quella intimità. Ma viene meno anche il godimento. Che per me si costruisce. Non passa dalla novità. E non necessariamente si estrinseca in una pratica nuova. O in robe eclatanti, o altro di programmato o discusso.

Ma è come quando fu chiesto cosa ognuno di noi intendesse per scopare il cervello: procurare piacere vs scambiare qualche visuale. Sono anomala. Me ne sto convincendo sempre più.
Non vi seguo tanto, ammetto


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché si è scontate. *La confidenza toglie attenzione* alla persona.


Questo è un ossimoro.

O forse manca qualche passaggio.

Io pensa si perda attenzione quando quel che emerge dalla confidenza non è motivante e non lo si affronta insieme. 
ci si adagia. Per non perdere quel che si ha, lo si tiene fermo pensando di preservarlo. 

Ma questa non è confidenza. 

Con-fidenza.
Con fede. Con fiducia. 

Se ho confidenza, autentica, tu sei il luogo simbolico in cui ripongo la mia fiducia.
E ho attenzione a come hai cura della mia fiducia e di come io ho cura della tua. 

Altro discorso è *credo* di sapere chi sei, quindi smetto di guardarti convinta che non mi riserverai sorprese e mi dedico ad altro. Progetto compreso.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Eh...ma io mica lo so.
> *Non lo so con certezza.
> 
> E se poi avessi "schifo"?
> ...


Tu no. Mia moglie sì.
Dopo tanti anni un po' ci conosciamo.
La voglia di lasciare la zona comfort c'è sempre stata.
Per quanto mi riguarda non ho preclusioni, anche se il bondage non è tra le cose che mi attirano di più. Bendati reciprocamente, sì, certo. Mi piace di più l'idea di fare sesso in pubblico o in situazioni di rischio.(certo, più passano gli anni, più diventa improponibile...)
Con una sconosciuta o uno sconosciuto con noi. Nessuna preclusione a metterle in pratica.
Mia moglie non è mai stata disposta a niente di tutto questo. Con me si intende.
Perché cose a 3 le ha anche fatte, con amiche, da giovane, quando ci eravamo lasciati per un mese circa. 
Evidentemente in una situazione stabile non trova l'eccitazione giusta per lasciarsi andare. E parte del piacere deriva proprio dalla situazione, che io non posso ricreare in alcun modo.
Posso travestirmi da sconosciuto quanto voglio, ma io non sono sconosciuto.
Per cui tutte le fantasie diventano secondarie al bisogno di attenzione e conferme.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quella relazione dà una visuale di se stessi.
> Alla fine tutte confermano che si sono sentite al centro dell'attenzione , e non capita mica con tutti. Scatta solo con quella determinata persona.


Non solo al centro dell’attenzione, ma in un modo diverso, come diverse erano le donne e gli uomini. A me uno che mi fa sentire una regina e mi riempie di attenzioni dalla colazione a letto alla rosa non dice niente, come non mi piace quello che mi guida. Sono modi di sentirsi diversi. Inevitabilmente li ho espressi in modo sintetico e rozzo.
Esiste la letteratura che li descrive e anche con stili diversi. 
Le relazioni e il sesso sono vissute individualmente. Anche il porno ha i suoi generi.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ed è un bel punto questo.
> 
> La masturbazione è relazione con sè.
> Farsi masturbare è mettere in mano all'altro la relazione con sè *lasciandosi guardare.
> ...


Dopo un certo numero di volte che l'hai fatto non ti soddisfa più, questo intendo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ipa.
> *Anzitutto, quello che dici presuppone  (almeno per me) un grado elevato di intimità.*
> Il resto è solo uno dei tanti  "viaggi". Se sto con la mia testa nella tua testa, credo che qualsiasi deviazione del viaggio usuale non abbia bisogno di tante elucubrazioni. Siamo lì.... E si va. Il resto io non lo capisco, per quanto mi sforzi. Quando il sesso e' o diventa solo il cammino per sentieri battuti.... Boh? O si è fritto il dialogo, o non c'è quella intimità. Ma viene meno anche il godimento. Che per me si costruisce. Non passa dalla novità. E non necessariamente si estrinseca in una pratica nuova. O in robe eclatanti, o altro di programmato o discusso.
> 
> ...


Beh...che razza di coppia stabile è se non c'è quel grado di intimità???

Intenzionale.

fra amanti è facile. Quell'intimità che permette di esprimersi.
non c'è niente in gioco. 

Altro discorso è l'intimità che discende da un percorso comune tipo quello che racconta spleen.
Ecco...lì è un altro livello di gioco. 

Nel resto non ho mica tanto capito cosa intendi...cosa intendi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non si è scontati (rispetto l'altro)
> 
> Spesso ci si sente scontati adeguandosi
> 
> ...


no non credo, voglio dire una pacca sul culo è un'abitudine non più effetto ne a me ne a lui.

Il modo giocoso di porsi se cerchi di cambiarlo e non viene colto, fa comprendere che sei scontata.
Se mentre cucino ballo e mi struscio contro di te , tu sorridi mi sposti e te ne vai, mi trasmette che la nostra sessualità di coppia e diventato solo sesso.
O no?


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E secondo me il sesso è un mezzo per ottenere altro.
> Almeno per quanto riguarda le donne, ma credo anche gli uomini, sono umani anche loro :carneval:
> Io ho sentito donne dire “mi faceva sentire una regina” o “mi faceva sentire che era sicuro” o “mi fa sentire unica” o “mi fa sentire guidata” o “mi sento perfetta”. Non altro perché


Spesso sì.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questo.
> È che sono persone diverse con cui ci si relaziona in modo diverso.
> Ma la relazione è diversa anche con le amiche, anche con i figli.
> *Il problema è SE si vogliono esplorare tutti i tipi di relazione o no*.


Esatto!


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quella relazione dà una visuale di se stessi.
> Alla fine tutte confermano che si sono sentite al centro dell'attenzione , e non capita mica con tutti. Scatta solo con quella determinata persona.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ipa.
> Anzitutto, quello che dici presuppone  (almeno per me) un grado elevato di intimità.
> Il resto è solo uno dei tanti  "viaggi". Se sto con la mia testa nella tua testa, credo che qualsiasi deviazione del viaggio usuale non abbia bisogno di tante elucubrazioni. Siamo lì.... E si va. Il resto io non lo capisco, per quanto mi sforzi. Quando il sesso e' o diventa solo il cammino per sentieri battuti.... Boh? O si è fritto il dialogo, o non c'è quella intimità. Ma viene meno anche il godimento. Che per me si costruisce. Non passa dalla novità. E non necessariamente si estrinseca in una pratica nuova. O in robe eclatanti, o altro di programmato o discusso.
> 
> ...


Hai dato in realtà la definizione perfetta.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu no.* Mia moglie sì*.
> Dopo tanti anni un po' ci conosciamo.
> La voglia di lasciare la zona comfort c'è sempre stata.
> Per quanto mi riguarda non ho preclusioni, anche se il bondage non è tra le cose che mi attirano di più. Bendati reciprocamente, sì, certo. Mi piace di più l'idea di fare sesso in pubblico o in situazioni di rischio.(certo, più passano gli anni, più diventa improponibile...)
> ...



Sei sicuro?


Perchè la sicurezza del sapere non riguarda cosa lei sa piacerebbe fare a te, ma la sicurezza in se stessa nel farlo con te.

Per me per esempio, pratiche che con sconosciuti erano spontanee in situazione di stabilità ho bisogno di fare strade diverse. E' più rischioso. 

E non riguarda le inibizioni.
Riguarda me. Le immagini di me in una relazione stabile.  

Per G. è diverso, per lui certe pratiche hanno spazio solo nella stabilità. E con sconosciute non gli sarebbero spontanee. 

E anche questo riguarda non gli altri, ma l'immagine di sè.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Purtroppo non ho molto tempo oggi ma spero di ritornare in argomento quando posso, posso solo dire che per quanto mi riguarda i cambiamenti sono parte integrante della sessualità di coppia, come lo sono le fantasie, come lo è la non paura di condividerle, come lo è la possibilità anche in coppia di regalasi sesso sfrenato, gioioso, giocoso, ma bisogna darsi da fare, usare la propria fantasia, i propri desideri, coinvolgere l'altro di coppia, non escluderlo. La routine penso che a volte la gente se la cerchi, perchè smette di guardare all'altro e di condividere. Pensare che una moglie sia uguale a quella ragazza che si conobbe tanti anni orsono è sbagliato oltre che inutile, ogni giorno abbiamo difronte una persona un tantino diversa dal giorno prima e a sommare tutti i micro cambiamenti si arriva davvero lontano. Adrenalina? Dopamina? non lo so e avolte non so cosa dire, mi ricordo però di un sabato sera in cui andammo al mare che da casa mia dista poche decine di chilometri, di lei che si era semplicemente truccata in modo diverso dal solito, della smania che ci prese per le vie del paesino di mare, della sontuosa fellatio che lei iniziò a praticarmi mente guidavo sulla strada del ritorno  e della stradina nascosta nei campi dove finimmo a fare all'amore prima di arrivare a casa. Questo con una moglie con cui sto insieme da più di 30 anni....


Bello sapere che esista speranza !


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei sicuro?
> 
> 
> Perchè la sicurezza del sapere non riguarda cosa lei sa piacerebbe fare a te, ma la sicurezza in se stessa nel farlo con te.
> ...


Ipa, son sicuro.
Non è sicurezza, semplicemente non le interessa.
Perché non è quello che cerca.
Non cerca l'orgasmo, ma la situazione che lo genera.
Conferme, controllo, potere.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bello sapere che esista speranza !


Se sei con la persona giusta sì.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo un certo numero di volte che l'hai fatto *non ti soddisfa più*, questo intendo.


Come mai?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai?


Ma che domande fai?
Giochi con le Barbie? Non più, eppure ci passavi i pomeriggi.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...che razza di coppia stabile è se non c'è quel grado di intimità???
> 
> Intenzionale.
> 
> ...



Negli amanti vedo poca intimità a prescindere, ma è un pensiero mio che nulla ci azzecca e aprirebbe altri discorsi  (se nulla ho da mettere nel discorso, a maggior ragione non mi interessa entrare nei menandri dell'altro).
Parlavo non solo di coppie "stabili", ma di coppie che hanno quel dialogo di cui sopra. Si entra in una sintonia di pensiero per cui l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni  (che diversamente ammetto ci sarebbe) e' quella di capire cosa l'altro pensi, se lo "spingo".
Sembrerà ora come ora strano: con tutte le magagne, e anche con grosse  "perdite", per lungo tempo (sono stata fidanzata dieci anni) questa cosa con mio marito c'era. Non erano neanche sensibilità ai cambiamenti, che ci sono stati. Era proprio un assecondare a seconda. Molto bello. Sia pure ripeto con limiti e perdite. Fino a una parabola decisamente orientata in senso opposto. Invidio  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] , comunque   Dubito abbia dovuto  "chiedere" a lei se voleva fermarsi.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, son sicuro.
> Non è sicurezza, semplicemente non le interessa.
> Perché non è quello che cerca.
> Non cerca l'orgasmo, ma la situazione che lo genera.
> Conferme, controllo, potere.



Anche io cerco conferme, controllo, potere. 
sono ingredienti per chiunque, in diversa misura e declinazione.

Certo è che se non si trova la strada di cedersi vicendevolmente, è come dici tu.

Si vaga nella nebbia alla ricerca del momento in cui le si trova.
Ma non cedendo mai, quel momento è inevitabilmente destinato a spegnersi. 
Con il calo di adrenalina, di solito. 

mi auguro che finita l'adolescenza, un po' tutti smettano di cercare l'orgasmo


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo è un ossimoro.
> 
> O forse manca qualche passaggio.
> 
> ...


 io sono lì, con tutte le mie mansioni che assolve regolarmente.
Ci si aspetta da me quello. Non è confidenza, hai ragione.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai dato in realtà la definizione perfetta.


Sei l'unico però ad averla capita 
Quando ne parlai, e parlai anche dell'entrare, del guardare e del toccare senza rimuovere cio' che si vede dell'altro non ebbi condivisioni. A riprova che di solito si intende altro. Diedi persino ad [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] del violento, perché diceva che dieci minuti bastavano.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Negli amanti vedo poca intimità a prescindere, ma è un pensiero mio che nulla ci azzecca e aprirebbe altri discorsi  (se nulla ho da mettere nel discorso, a maggior ragione non mi interessa entrare nei menandri dell'altro).
> Parlavo non solo di coppie "stabili", ma di coppie che hanno quel dialogo di cui sopra. Si entra in una sintonia di pensiero per cui l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni  (che diversamente ammetto ci sarebbe) e' quella di capire cosa l'altro pensi, se lo "spingo".
> Sembrerà ora come ora strano: con tutte le magagne, e anche con grosse  "perdite", per lungo tempo (sono stata fidanzata dieci anni) questa cosa con mio marito c'era. Non erano neanche sensibilità ai cambiamenti, che ci sono stati. Era proprio un assecondare a seconda. Molto bello. Sia pure ripeto con limiti e perdite. Fino a una parabola decisamente orientata in senso opposto. Invidio  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] , comunque   Dubito abbia dovuto  "chiedere" a lei se voleva fermarsi.


Devo dire che le volte che mi è partito l’embolo per qualcuno ..che mi ha provocato grande eccitazione ....una volta allontanata dalla “fonte” produttrice di adrenalina e dopamina mi sono resa conto che l’origine del mio tumulto era in realtà solo un benemerito stramega cazzone....in pratica una proiezione della mia mente che trasformava l’essere monogutturale in un mix tra Indiana Jones e Rives.... 
Credo succeda spesso con gli amanti....
E una parte del cervello, in fondo in fondo lo sa...ed è forse anche per questo che si rimane dove si e’...


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Negli amanti vedo poca intimità a prescindere, ma è un pensiero mio che nulla ci azzecca e aprirebbe altri discorsi  (se nulla ho da mettere nel discorso, a maggior ragione non mi interessa entrare nei menandri dell'altro).
> Parlavo non solo di coppie "stabili", ma di coppie che hanno quel dialogo di cui sopra. Si entra in una sintonia di pensiero per cui l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni  (che diversamente ammetto ci sarebbe) e' quella di capire cosa l'altro pensi, se lo "spingo".
> Sembrerà ora come ora strano: con tutte le magagne, e anche con grosse  "perdite", per lungo tempo (sono stata fidanzata dieci anni) questa cosa con mio marito c'era. Non erano neanche sensibilità ai cambiamenti, che ci sono stati. Era proprio un assecondare a seconda. Molto bello. Sia pure ripeto con limiti e perdite. Fino a una parabola decisamente orientata in senso opposto. Invidio  @_spleen_ , comunque   Dubito abbia dovuto  "chiedere" a lei se voleva fermarsi.



io quell'assecondarsi di cui parli l'ho avuto con tutti.
e tutti - numericamente parlando - potrebbe essere una statistica 

Ma io sto parlando di un accompagnarsi. 
Che è altro dall'assecondarsi. 

assecondarsi non è difficile...accompagnarsi o lo si fa intenzionalmente o non lo si fa. 
E per andare insieme, serve proprio accompagnarsi.

Prima o poi, uno dei due, nel gioco inevitabile del potere di coppia, l'assecondarsi si sbilancia...e i risultati li sai, mi sa 

A me nel racconto di [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] piace sempre molto il modo in cui parla della condivisione delle fantasie e del tenersi per mano nei cambiamenti. Intenzionale.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Devo dire che le volte che mi è partito l’embolo per qualcuno ..che mi ha provocato grande eccitazione ....una volta allontanata dalla “fonte” produttrice di adrenalina e dopamina mi sono resa conto che l’origine del mio tumulto era in realtà solo un benemerito stramega cazzone....in pratica una proiezione della mia mente che trasformava l’essere monogutturale in un mix tra Indiana Jones e Rives....
> Credo succeda spesso con gli amanti....
> E una parte del cervello, in fondo in fondo lo sa...ed è forse anche per questo che si rimane dove si e’...


Credo di si.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Ipa, secondo te, una che in un paese musulmano esce sul balcone dell'hotel nuda perché lo fa?
Per trasgredire? Per farmi impazzire e portarmi a letto dopo?
Una che si mette un vestitino leggere senza intimo per uscire e accavalla le gambe mente si trova in auto perché lo fa?
Per sedurmi e scopare?
No.
Lo fa per vedermi impazzire.
Guardarmi che la desidero.
Come la risolvo questa cosa? Come posso entrarci?
Con l'allegria del sesso?


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io sono lì, con tutte le mie mansioni che assolve regolarmente.
> *Ci si aspetta da me quello.* Non è confidenza, hai ragione.



Mi spiace...è una brutta sensazione non esser guardata. 

E esser vista solo rispetto alle attese. Esser vista solo per quello che l'altro vuol vedere. 

Ogni tanto mi chiedo come resisti...scusami, se sono inopportuna


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> io quell'assecondarsi di cui parli l'ho avuto con tutti.
> e tutti - numericamente parlando - potrebbe essere una statistica
> 
> Ma io sto parlando di un accompagnarsi.
> ...


Ho scritto assecondarsi ma nella testa c'erano due per mano. Per ambo le mani, anzi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai?


poco fa per radio hanno mandato in onda la telefonata di un ragazzo fidanzato da 5 anni, che vuole bene alla sua ragazza, ci sta bene, ci fa del buon sesso.
Ma negli ultimi tempi è molto attratto da altre donne.
Non sapeva cosa fare.
Se lascia la fidanzata sa che lei soffrirà molto e non se lo merita, anche perché lui le vuole bene.
Però non vuole tradirlA . 
Ma l'attrazione verso le altre è diventata quasi incontrollabile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. finché non arriva la bolletta del gas, o il figliolo che ha preso 4 e mezzo alla verifica di matematica


chiamasi..quotidiano


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che domande fai?
> Giochi con le Barbie? Non più, eppure ci passavi i pomeriggi.


Io le barbie le rapavo a zero...per la verità e poi le eliminavo. 

Perchè che domande faccio?

Cosa significa che si perde soddisfazione nel lasciarsi guardare??
cosa sto a fare con una persona da cui non ho interesse ad esser guardata, anche quando godo?
Che nel godere lo sguardo ha un peso.

Come il gioco di guardarsi negli occhi durante un pompino...perchè lo si fa?

Perchè ci si guarda?


E cosa significa quando si smette?


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Devo dire che le volte che mi è partito l’embolo per qualcuno ..che mi ha provocato grande eccitazione ....una volta allontanata dalla “fonte” produttrice di adrenalina e dopamina mi sono resa conto che l’origine del mio tumulto era in realtà solo un benemerito stramega cazzone....in pratica una proiezione della mia mente che trasformava l’essere monogutturale in un mix tra Indiana Jones e Rives....
> Credo succeda spesso con gli amanti....
> E una parte del cervello, in fondo in fondo lo sa...ed è forse anche per questo che si rimane dove si e’...


Quando ci si allontana la chimica del nostro corpo - più che altro il cervello - agiscono per distruggere l'immagine positiva precedente.
E' quello che facciamo un po' tutti.
Distruggiamo chi vogliamo lasciare per soffrire meno.
Più che altro ne abbiamo finalmente una visione reale, che è sempre inferiore a quella immaginaria dovuta all'innamoramento. Ovviamente anche qui la chimica ha la sua parte di responsabilità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi spiace...è una brutta sensazione non esser guardata.
> 
> E esser vista solo rispetto alle attese. Esser vista solo per quello che l'altro vuol vedere.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi chiedo come resisti...scusami, se sono inopportuna


abitudine, troppa


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> poco fa per radio hanno mandato in onda la telefonata di un ragazzo fidanzato da 5 anni, che vuole bene alla sua ragazza, ci sta bene, ci fa del buon sesso.
> Ma negli ultimi tempi è molto attratto da altre donne.
> Non sapeva cosa fare.
> Se lascia la fidanzata sa che lei soffrirà molto e non se lo merita, anche perché lui le vuole bene.
> ...


Mi incuriosiscono sempre questi che vengono presi lungo la via da attrazioni incontrollate. Come cadessero dal cielo come maledizioni...

Chissà cosa va cercando nel bosco qui e là...:carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ci si allontana la chimica del nostro corpo - più che altro il cervello - agiscono per distruggere l'immagine positiva precedente.
> E' quello che facciamo un po' tutti.
> Distruggiamo chi vogliamo lasciare per soffrire meno.
> Più che altro ne abbiamo finalmente una visione reale, che è sempre inferiore a quella immaginaria dovuta all'innamoramento. Ovviamente anche qui la chimica ha la sua parte di responsabilità.


Uh..ma non parlo di innamoramento ma di arrapamento...e assicuro che non si tratta di non voler soffrire ma di vedere con occhi e cervello che si trattava di una finzione ...ma davvero... ..
Ma la chimica è conseguenza per me...non causa ...la produce il tuo cervello ...


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io le barbie le rapavo a zero...per la verità e poi le eliminavo.
> 
> Perchè che domande faccio?
> 
> ...


Che non si è accesa la luce.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho scritto assecondarsi ma nella testa c'erano due per mano. Per ambo le mani, anzi.



beh...le parole hanno significati.
 E tu non le usi a caso.

io ci ragionerei...sul significato del tenersi per mano e cosa ci azzecca con l'assecondarsi.
Perchè sono antipodi. 

Tenersi per mano è una intenzione, pensiero che si fa azione...per ambo le mani....si inciampa. E si batte il naso, con le mani occupate


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh..ma non parlo di innamoramento ma di arrapamento...e assicuro che non si tratta di non voler soffrire ma di vedere con occhi e cervello che si trattava di una finzione ...ma davvero... ..


Arrapamento e innamoramento dipendono sempre dalla chimica.
Quando muta, i neuotrasmettitori trasmettono altre informazioni.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che non si è accesa la luce.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sono d'accordo...

Anche se io non mi riferisco alla luce elettrica. 

giocar con le fantasie è far luce nelle ombre...a luce spenta, scompaiono le ombre. E anche le fantasie. 
Ma restano dove sono, anche se non si vedono.
Prima o poi, chiedono attenzione.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> abitudine, troppa


E ti basta?

(stoppami se ti rompo le storie )


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh...le parole hanno significati.
> E tu non le usi a caso.
> 
> io ci ragionerei...sul significato del tenersi per mano e cosa ci azzecca con l'assecondarsi.
> ...


Eh. Sulle due mani e' il masochismo che c'è in me 

Il resto era troppo legato al marito per uscire più fluido.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Arrapamento e innamoramento dipendono sempre dalla chimica.
> Quando muta, i neuotrasmettitori trasmettono altre informazioni.


Non sto trasmettendo il punto ...
A volte è tutta una finzione....questo è il punto ...Ci si crea Il bisogno .... 
Tua moglie ti ha tradito con un cazzaro che in altri momenti non avrebbe considerato di pezza ....  la chimica è stata una conseguenza ...


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sono d'accordo...
> 
> ...


Ma magari avessimo potuto giocare con le fantasie.
Perché è un guardarsi a vicenda.


----------



## spleen (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bello sapere che esista speranza !





Foglia ha detto:


> Ho scritto assecondarsi ma nella testa c'erano due per mano. Per ambo le mani, anzi.


  Voglio precisare una cosa in tutta fretta , non vivo nel mulino bianco, con mia moglie ci ho pure i miei problemi e magari dopodomani arriva il sig. nesuno che le fa provare cose che con me non si sognava nemmeno o arriva la signora xxx che mi fa perdere la zucchina e magari mi separo nel peggiore dei modi, nella vita non si può mai sapere. Che si smetta improvvisamente di volersi bene e di piacersi magari no, non ora e non adesso, e questa forse non è nemmeno una scelta precisa, è una situazione maturata in anni di cambiamenti.... Edit: lei è una delle poche persone che se ci si mette d'impegno riesce a farmi cojare i gironi al limite dell' infarto e a volte lo fa pure intenzionalmente per condividere qualche sua frustrazione, je possino....


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, secondo te, *una che in un paese musulmano esce sul balcone dell'hotel nuda* perché lo fa?
> Per trasgredire? Per farmi impazzire e portarmi a letto dopo?
> Una che si mette un vestitino leggere senza intimo per uscire e accavalla le gambe mente si trova in auto perché lo fa?
> Per sedurmi e scopare?
> ...


vuol morire? 

Non ho ben capito cosa chiedi...per la verità.

Cosa intendi?


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sto trasmettendo il punto ...
> A volte è tutta una finzione....questo è il punto ...Ci si crea Il bisogno ....
> Tua moglie ti ha tradito con un cazzaro che in altri momenti non avrebbe considerato di pezza ....  la chimica è stata una conseguenza ...


Non ne sono affatto convinto. Mia moglie in altri momenti lo avrebbe ugualmente considerato, solo che avrebbe riflettuto un po' di più prima di cedere o forse non lo avrebbe fatto. 
Tu sei molto diversa da lei. Mi assomigli un po' nell'approccio con l'altro sesso.
Mia moglie è molto più centrata su sé stessa.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma magari avessimo potuto giocare con le fantasie.
> Perché è un *guardarsi a vicenda.*


Esatto. A questo volevo arrivare.

Guardarsi intenzionalmente a vicenda per il piacere, per l'allegria, per la fantasia.
Per il bello di vedere l'altro e di guardarsi nello sguardo dell'altro. 

Certo è che se non mi piace quel che l'altro mi riflette, l'altro non funziona più...e allora sì, smetto di guardare. 

Ma è a me che non piace il mio riflesso...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi incuriosiscono sempre questi che vengono presi lungo la via da attrazioni incontrollate. Come cadessero dal cielo come maledizioni...
> 
> Chissà cosa va cercando nel bosco qui e là...:carneval:


 vorrebbe soddisfare le sue curiosità senza rischiare il famoso progetto


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto. A questo volevo arrivare.
> 
> Guardarsi intenzionalmente a vicenda per il piacere, per l'allegria, per la fantasia.
> Per il bello di vedere l'altro e di guardarsi nello sguardo dell'altro.
> ...


O l'altro me lo distorce per benino.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E ti basta?
> 
> (stoppami se ti rompo le storie )


no che non mi basta. Mi sento molto sola


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Sulle due mani e' il masochismo che c'è in me
> 
> Il resto era troppo legato al marito per uscire più fluido.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

proprio perchè ho colto fosse legato a tuo marito, e ho un vago ricordo di dove e come ti abbia portato quell'assencondare che suggerivo di ragionarci.

Non ci si asseconda in coppia...ci si accompagna. 

Sono due cose molto, molto diverse e inconfondibili. Quando si tocca la differenza. 

Per paradosso nell'assecondare prende spazio l'indifferenza per l'altro. Anche se parrebbe una bella cosa...assecondare.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> vuol morire?
> 
> Non ho ben capito cosa chiedi...per la verità.
> 
> Cosa intendi?


Come puoi suscitare attenzioni - ovvero essere valutato per quello che chiedi e non solo per quello che proponi - a chi trova una centralità solo in sé?
il gioco di esibirsi dovrebbe essere funzionale a caricare l'atmosfera di eccitazione sessuale da generare piacere per entrambi secondo le aspirazioni condivise aventi lo stesso valore.
Se si limita a un gioco di seduzione in cui una persona afferma il proprio potere sessuale all'interno di una coppia è sterile e priva la coppia della condivisione del piacere comune.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> O l'altro me lo distorce per benino.


eh già...

ma di nuovo...la distorsione accade in te. Ha spazio in te.

E riguarda le ombre tue su cui la luce è spenta...


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no che non mi basta. Mi sento molto sola


Caspita...è brutto. 

E riesci a trovare soluzioni?

Quella lì non è una solitudine piacevole...non ti fa arrabbiare?


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh già...
> 
> ma di nuovo...la distorsione accade in te. Ha spazio in te.
> 
> E riguarda le ombre tue su cui la luce è spenta...


Ah. Io feci l'errore che ad un certo punto iniziai a guardare coi suoi occhi. Troppo tardi, smisi in quei frangenti sia di guardare i suoi, sia di tenere aperti i miei. E non solo in quelli.
Restiamo ot, vala'


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come puoi suscitare attenzioni - ovvero essere valutato per quello che chiedi e non solo per quello che proponi - a chi trova una centralità solo in sé?
> il gioco di esibirsi dovrebbe essere funzionale a caricare l'atmosfera di eccitazione sessuale da generare piacere per entrambi secondo le aspirazioni condivise aventi lo stesso valore.
> Se si limita a un gioco di seduzione in cui una persona afferma il proprio potere sessuale all'interno di una coppia è sterile e priva la coppia della condivisione del piacere comune.


Le attenzioni magari le suscita.
Ma le suscita per ucciderle in sè.

Interrompe la circolarità che è necessaria alla sessualità.E anche al potere della sessualità per la verità.

Per giocare col potere, serve metterlo in mezzo.
Io non potere che tu non mi conceda in un gioco di coppia. E se tu me lo revochi...sono deposta. 
E viceversa. 

Ma più che altro, se ho bisogno di affermare il mio potere, sono io per prima a non credere di averne.
E questo fa decadere ogni possibilità di condivisione.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah. Io feci l'errore che ad un certo punto iniziai a guardare coi suoi occhi. Troppo tardi, smisi in quei frangenti sia di guardare i suoi, sia di tenere aperti i miei. E non solo in quelli.
> Restiamo ot, vala'




ok..restiamo ot

Per me scoparmi in testa è come tenermi una mano sulla pancia senza muovere un dito. Donarmi l'attesa di me.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ok..restiamo ot
> 
> Per me scoparmi in testa è come tenermi una mano sulla pancia senza muovere un dito. Donarmi l'attesa di me.


Io sono più invasiva


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le attenzioni magari le suscita.
> Ma le suscita per ucciderle in sè.
> 
> Interrompe la circolarità che è necessaria alla sessualità.E anche al potere della sessualità per la verità.
> ...


A volte banalmente alcuni si divertono a provocare “sadicamente” per poi togliere...
Certo, sono conferme ...ma se oltre al sesso riguardano anche altri aspetti della quotidianità ..... viene il sospetto che ci sia l’intento consapevole di genersre una  certa forma di sofferenza e punizione


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono più invasiva


Tipo?

A me piace gustarmi l'altro...me la prendo calma


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte banalmente alcuni si divertono a provocare “sadicamente” per poi togliere...
> Certo, sono conferme ...ma se oltre al sesso riguardano anche altri aspetti della quotidianità ..... viene il sospetto che ci sia l’intento consapevole di genersre una  certa forma di sofferenza e punizione


Sì, il sospetto viene.

Anche se, a ben guardarci, la stessa punizione e sofferenza, passato l'attimo di euforia viene rivolto, potenziato, verso se stessi. 

A me sembra un meccanismo che usa un certo sadismo per appagare del masochismo. 

Un sadico non cerca conferme.
Vuole il dolore.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tipo?
> 
> A me piace gustarmi l'altro...me la prendo calma


Andavo piano pure io. Mi piaceva proprio entrare nella testa. Il resto parte da lì. Compreso il fatto che in certi momenti pure il respiro era sincrono.
Non pigliatemi per matta


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Caspita...è brutto.
> 
> E riesci a trovare soluzioni?
> 
> Quella lì non è una solitudine piacevole...non ti fa arrabbiare?


con lui si molto. Purtroppo è per fortuna i miei figli si rendono conto di questa situazione è cercano di coccolarmi molto. Tentano di colmare quel vuoto che spesso è tangibile.
Ma non è una soluzione , solo un palliativo


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Andavo piano pure io. Mi piaceva proprio entrare nella testa. Il resto parte da lì. Compreso il fatto che in certi momenti pure il respiro era sincrono.
> Non pigliatemi per matta


E perchè mai per matta???

Ognuno ha i suoi percorsi. L'importante a mio parere è specchiarsi in se stessi attraverso quei percorsi. 

A me invece piace perdere la sincronia e guardare l'altro che va. E' uno dei motivi per cui l'attesa, vibrante, quando mi vien data in mano mi manda ai matti.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, il sospetto viene.
> 
> Anche se, a ben guardarci, la stessa punizione e sofferenza, passato l'attimo di euforia viene rivolto, potenziato, verso se stessi.
> 
> ...


A volte si punisce con l’intento di espletare una rabbia e un rancore profondi ...
“È colpa tua se soffro....e quindi ti punisco “.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiamasi..quotidiano


Il contratto del gas l'ho fatto io

Il figlio pure

Sapendo perfettamente in entrambi i casi ciò che facevo

Non mi lamento.

Per qualcosa che esce c'è sempre qualcosa che entra, è il banale concetto della partita doppia di ragioneria

Mi stupisco solo di chi vede quello che esce, avendolo nei fatti sottoscritto col contratto matrimoniale e conseguente progetto famiglia


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte si punisce con l’intento di espletare una rabbia e un rancore profondi ...
> “È colpa tua se soffro....e quindi ti punisco “.


Certo...proprio per quello è una cosa che torna con gli interessi...perchè non ti sto punendo per il piacere di punire te.
Ti punisco perchè non so cosa fare di me. 

E una volta passato il momentaneo sollievo, si torna a bagna in quella rabbia e quel rancore, confermando l'inevitabilità della propria sofferenza.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con lui si molto. Purtroppo è per fortuna i miei figli si rendono conto di questa situazione è cercano di coccolarmi molto. Tentano di colmare quel vuoto che spesso è tangibile.
> Ma non è una soluzione , solo un palliativo


sì, è solo un palliativo in effetti. 

E oltre ai tuoi figli, non trovi altre strategie?


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo...proprio per quello è una cosa che torna con gli interessi...perchè non ti sto punendo per il piacere di punire te.
> Ti punisco perchè non so cosa fare di me.
> 
> E una volta passato il momentaneo sollievo, si torna a bagna in quella rabbia e quel rancore, confermando l'inevitabilità della propria sofferenza.


Vero..ma non assumendosi la responsabilità della propria insoddisfazione ...dopo poco si ripropone lo stesso schema comportamentale


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè mai per matta???
> 
> Ognuno ha i suoi percorsi. L'importante a mio parere è specchiarsi in se stessi attraverso quei percorsi.
> 
> A me invece piace perdere la sincronia e guardare l'altro che va. E' uno dei motivi per cui l'attesa, vibrante, quando mi vien data in mano mi manda ai matti.


Capisco anche quei momenti 

Non mi era  "scontata", quella sincronia.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero..ma non assumendosi la responsabilità della propria insoddisfazione ...dopo poco si ripropone lo stesso schema comportamentale


Esattamente. 

E per assumersi la responsabilità, serve appropriarsi della propria insoddisfazione. 
Per appropriarsene serve guardarla.

E per guardarla serve guardarsi. 

Senza delegare all'esterno la ricerca di soluzione. 

L'amante spesso è un buon giro per evitare di guardarsi concentrandosi solo sull'insoddisfazione. 

Solo che, come dici, in questo modo lo schema comportamentale resta invariato. 
Perchè non si affronta la paura di vedersi per come si è.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco anche quei momenti
> 
> Non mi era  "scontata", quella sincronia.


A me la sincronia piace farla e disfarla. Mi piace farlo insieme.

Mi piace che sia un processo partecipato da entrambi in cui ognuno mette apertamente il suo.
Io posso gustare il piacere dell'attesa di me solo se all'altro piace donarmelo quel piacere, per dire.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io le barbie le rapavo a zero...per la verità e poi le eliminavo.
> 
> Perchè che domande faccio?
> 
> ...


Se è per quello io giocavo con le armi e nei miei giochi vivevo Gli Intoccabili, prima che Brian De Palma ci pensasse.
Ma adesso non vado al poligono.
Ci sono cose che interessano e poi non interessano più. 
Poi io personalmente sono costante, ma capisco gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sto trasmettendo il punto ...
> A volte è tutta una finzione....questo è il punto ...Ci si crea Il bisogno ....
> Tua moglie ti ha tradito con un cazzaro che in altri momenti non avrebbe considerato di pezza ....  la chimica è stata una conseguenza ...


Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me la sincronia piace farla e disfarla. Mi piace farlo insieme.
> 
> Mi piace che sia un processo partecipato da entrambi in cui ognuno mette apertamente il suo.
> Io posso gustare il piacere dell'attesa di me solo se all'altro piace donarmelo quel piacere, per dire.


Non ridere.

Ero abituata a sincronizzare il respiro persino coi cavalli (in altri contesti eh ).
Non so quindi chi dei due ci mettesse più del suo 

Scherzi a parte.... Eravamo orientati spesso in senso opposto. Era ANCHE una sfida. Bella.

E' emerso anche nella consulenza, ad oggi abbiamo certe caratteristiche simili, ma  "declinate" in senso opposto.
Ma sapeva anche accompagnare il mio movimento. E molto bene. Quando voleva. Anzi quando volevamo. Ma non senza "fatica". Mi piaceva quella fatica.

Parlo oramai del giurassico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì, è solo un palliativo in effetti.
> 
> E oltre ai tuoi figli, non trovi altre strategie?


 coltivi interessi, così tengo la mente occupata.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vorrebbe soddisfare le sue curiosità senza rischiare il famoso progetto


.. e magari con la fidanzata scopa 6 volte alla settimana da Dio

Già sento nelle orecchie i commenti

"Vuol dire che non è la persona "giusta"

Vuol dire che non la "ami"

Sbagliatissimo

"È il progetto a non essere quello  "giusto" e capisco il suo interrogarsi, perché già lo sente adesso che non ha fatto ne firmette ne contratti


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ridere.
> 
> Ero abituata a sincronizzare il respiro persino coi cavalli (in altri contesti eh ).
> Non so quindi chi dei due ci mettesse più del suo
> ...


Mi domando come possa essersi distrutto questo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e magari con la fidanzata scopa 6 volte alla settimana da Dio
> 
> Già sento nelle orecchie i commenti
> 
> ...


Ho finalmente capito cosa mi spiazza in te.
Sembra che tu pensi che non esistano i bischeri, per dirlo nella tua lingua :carneval:, e che il mondo debba adeguarsi ai pirla.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho finalmente capito cosa mi spiazza in te.
> Sembra che tu pensi che non esistano i bischeri, per dirlo nella tua lingua :carneval:, e che il mondo debba adeguarsi ai pirla.


Questa osservazione mi intriga

Immagino che il "bischero" di turno sia lui e mi piacerebbe sapere: Perché è bischero secondo te?

Causa la tipologia di attrazione che ha manifestato?

Perché lo ha detto alla radio?

Perché non lo dice ala fidanzata?

Dove "collocheresti" esattamente la sua biscaraggine?


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando come possa essersi distrutto questo.


Non lo so. Ad oggi qualsiasi risposta sarebbe  "poca".


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa osservazione mi intriga
> 
> Immagino che il "bischero" di turno sia lui e mi piacerebbe sapere: Perché è bischero secondo te?
> 
> ...



Boh. Uno che non vuole lasciarti perché altrimenti  "ti farebbe soffrire", con quei presupposti  (5 anni di fidanzamento) , e pero' lui tiene la natura che chiama, secondo me è un gran pirla.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Uno che non vuole lasciarti perché altrimenti  "ti farebbe soffrire", con quei presupposti  (5 anni di fidanzamento) , e pero' lui tiene la natura che chiama, secondo me è un gran pirla.


Ma vedi.. il senso dell'inadeguatezza di cui parlo, sta tutto qui, in queste risposte.

Se io tengo al progetto e alla persona con cui desidero quel progetto, e so anticipatamente che sarei considerato un pirla a parlare di me, io non ho scampo

Sto zitto

E "faccio" la persona seria, come il "progetto richiede"

Io non parlerei mai di certe cose MIE con una fidanzata che scrivesse un post come il tuo qui sopra, o come ha scritto  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] prima

Nemmeno col coltello alla gola.

E stando insieme a una persona, capirei facilmente il tenore di un eventuale giudizio

E non parlerei Per salvaguardare "il progetto"

Di me (da fidanzate) vedreste probabilmente pochissimo, e probabilmente mettereste la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che sono un uomo posato, equilibrato, senza vizi ne vezzi

Convinte di avere a che fare finalmente si con un uomo come si deve, una persona seria.. 

Un po' mi fate pena.. ma per fortuna non siete ne sarete mai le mie fidanzate, ne tu né la Bruni :carneval: quindi pericolo scongiurato 

Però meditate..  Perché io sono uno come tanti


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi.. il senso dell'inadeguatezza di cui parlo, sta tutto qui, in queste risposte.
> 
> Se io tengo al progetto e alla persona con cui desidero quel progetto, e so anticipatamente che sarei considerato un pirla a parlare di me, io non ho scampo
> 
> ...


In effetti.

Se io fossi fidanzata, da 5 anni, non avessi neanche ancora dato vita a un progetto, e lui mi dicesse che non mi tradisce per non far soffrire ME (ma vorrebbe), gli direi di non soffrire più.
Che tutti fanno rinunce, ma non per questo devono sentirsi  "immolati". Se ci si sentono, non credo di poterci fare molto.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> In effetti.
> 
> Se io fossi fidanzata, da 5 anni, non avessi neanche ancora dato vita a un progetto, e lui mi dicesse che non mi tradisce per non far soffrire ME (ma vorrebbe), gli direi di non soffrire più.
> Che tutti fanno rinunce, ma non per questo devono sentirsi  "immolati". Se ci si sentono, non credo di poterci fare molto.


Prima di tradire si desidera, e dopo che il desiderio è emerso, esiste la possibilità di parlare

Caratteristico che in questa testimonianza questo ragazzo la escluda a priori, anche solo come possibilità, come ipotesi

Non la elenca neanche tra le possibili opzioni

Su questo secondo me c'è da riflettere, e si ritorna al pirla e al bischero di prima, già pronti e confezionati

E lui immagino lo sappia bene, così come chi in qualche modo e in qualche forma è stato "rifiutato" dopo aver osato, ben sa


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è per quello io giocavo con le armi e nei miei giochi vivevo Gli Intoccabili, prima che Brian De Palma ci pensasse.
> Ma adesso non vado al poligono.
> Ci sono cose che interessano e poi non interessano più.
> Poi io personalmente sono costante, ma capisco gli altri.


L'autoerotismo è una funzione importante. 
Ed è una forma di comunicazione con se stessi innanzitutto e anche con l'altro.

E come per tutte le comunicazioni, se non si comunicare con se stessi diviene complesso poi farlo con l'altro. 

Ma come dici tu, ci sono cose che interessano e poi non interessano più 

Anche se non paragonerei il gioco di bambole (barbie o intoccabili poco conta) con il gioco erotico


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi.. il senso dell'inadeguatezza di cui parlo, sta tutto qui, in queste risposte.
> 
> Se io tengo al progetto e alla persona con cui desidero quel progetto, e so anticipatamente che sarei considerato un pirla a parlare di me, io non ho scampo
> 
> ...


Ma facendo così non ti tiri la zappa sui piedi da solo??? Alla fine metti una base in cui tu ti reprimi.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ridere.
> 
> Ero abituata a sincronizzare il respiro persino coi cavalli (in altri contesti eh ).
> Non so quindi chi dei due ci mettesse più del suo
> ...



Perchè ti sincronizzi con l'altro?

Mi incuriosisce

Lasciava abbastanza spazio per te?

non rido, anzi. Son curiosa.

E' un percorso molto diverso da quello che seguo io.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> coltivi interessi, così tengo la mente occupata.


Beh...almeno qualcosa di positivo ne esce!

Però pesante....soli in coppia è pesante.


----------



## patroclo (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ti sincronizzi con l'altro?
> 
> Mi incuriosisce
> 
> ...


Sincronizzarsi non è adeguarsi, lo vedo più un accompagnare, aumentare il più possibile tutti i sensi per cogliere ogni minuscolo segno. Il respiro è un buon esercizio...il battito del cuore è già più complicato ma ci sto studiando


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma facendo così non ti tiri la zappa sui piedi da solo??? Alla fine metti una base in cui tu ti reprimi.


È il prezzo da pagare x portare avanti un progetto che ti interessa moltissimo e con quella persona

Ogni scelta ha un prezzo, aggratis non arriva nulla

Ovviamente devi essere molto interessato al progetto, e goderne con estrema soddisfazione

Se ben ci pensi ogni progetto prevede sacrifici, anche da un punto di vista meccanico

Penso a una grande opera, a un ponte, a una autostrada

Qualcosa devi sacrificare (l'ambiente, la qualità dell'aria, l'inquinamento acustico.. etc..)

In queste ore sto presidiando l"allestimento di una fiera, è un progetto nuovo, che punta sulla qualità e l'immagine

Gli espositori sono delle furie, non possono appendere cose, non possono mettere le loro vele pubblicitarie.. incazzati neri

Moccoli come la rena

Si persegue un progetto di immagine e di qualità.

I progetti "costano" e non solo in termini di soldi


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prima di tradire si desidera, e dopo che il desiderio è emerso, esiste la possibilità di parlareCaratteristico che in questa testimonianza questo ragazzo la escluda a priori, anche solo come possibilità, come ipotesiNon la elenca neanche tra le possibili opzioniSu questo secondo me c'è da riflettere, e si ritorna al pirla e al bischero di prima, già pronti e confezionatiE lui immagino lo sappia bene, così come chi in qualche modo e in qualche forma è stato "rifiutato" dopo aver osato, ben sa


Siamo stati tutti rifiutati o  "bollati" a vario titolo, per cui so bene che non tutto quello che passa per la testa può essere detto a tutto il mondo. Anzi, a volte quanto più una persona e' vicina, tanto più ci si sente di tacere.Cio' detto. Una cosa la riconosco: che se quel ragazzo fosse venuto qui a raccontare, immagino che non gli avrei dato del gran pirla, se non dopo averlo ascoltato. Che tutto sommato non credo di difettare della capacità di ascolto.Ho però sempre detto  (e lo ripeterò alla nausea) che parlare di tradimento da fidanzati, per me non ha senso. Sto con uno e intanto ne ho in testa  "altri"? E cosa mi "vincola"? La realtà è che molto spesso ci si comporta da paraculi.Non lo so come sia il suo caso, al di là delle parole riportate da Ginevra.Ma non mi sembra uno in balia della mancanza di ascolto. Mi sembra uno che crea dal non dire (alla fidanzata... Che se lo rifiuta, alla fine e' un male relativo) il suo futuro  "terreno". Di gran comodo. Perché partire così in un progetto per me è partire già zoppi. Poi magari gli va di gran culo. Ma insomma.... Uno che fa queste dichiarazioni alla radio, mi sembra più un pirla, di uno inascoltato. Ed è chiaro come il sole che non è detto che un pirla venga ascoltato.E' una impressione, va da sé che magari non ci azzecco.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È il prezzo da pagare x portare avanti un progetto che ti interessa moltissimo e con quella persona
> 
> Ogni scelta ha un prezzo, aggratis non arriva nulla
> 
> ...


Certo, però un conto è un ponte o un'autostrada, un conto è un progetto di vita insieme in cui ti reprimi alla base (almeno intepretando quanto tu dici). Se ti da fastidio qualcosa della tua fidanzata e ti fai un mazzo così a reprimerti per costruire una famiglia con questa persona non mi stupirei che un domani esplodi (o ti deprimi, ancora peggio). 
Poi dipende dal progetto, ad esempio avere un figlio comporta sacrifici, e che magari tu da uomo possa vivere un periodo in cui devi un attimo tenerti sessualmente parlando, dopo il parto intendo, già lo vedo più fattibile. Ma lo stesso potrebbe essere da parte di una lei se tu ad esempio stai affrontando l'avvio di un'attività lavorativa. Però non parlarsi, non dirsi le cose, alla lunga... non mi convince tanto come ipotesi.
Capire come porsi con una persona, omettendo alcune cose, non lo vedo tanto un costruirci un progetto insieme, ma un tattica di vendita. Perchè anche se costruisco un ponte e non parlo lasciando fare a te... magari poi il ponte crolla.
Non siamo tutti uguali, è possibile tu riesca ad attuare questo diversamente da altre persone. Sei più vicino all'elemento acqua o aria, mentre altri sono più vicini alla terra.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Certo, però un conto è un ponte o un'autostrada, un conto è un progetto di vita insieme in cui ti reprimi alla base (almeno intepretando quanto tu dici). Se ti da fastidio qualcosa della tua fidanzata e ti fai un mazzo così a reprimerti per costruire una famiglia con questa persona non mi stupirei che un domani esplodi (o ti deprimi, ancora peggio).
> Poi dipende dal progetto, ad esempio avere un figlio comporta sacrifici, e che magari tu da uomo possa vivere un periodo in cui devi un attimo tenerti sessualmente parlando, dopo il parto intendo, già lo vedo più fattibile. Ma lo stesso potrebbe essere da parte di una lei se tu ad esempio stai affrontando l'avvio di un'attività lavorativa. Però non parlarsi, non dirsi le cose, alla lunga... non mi convince tanto come ipotesi.
> Capire come porsi con una persona, omettendo alcune cose, non lo vedo tanto un costruirci un progetto insieme, ma un tattica di vendita. Perchè anche se costruisco un ponte e non parlo lasciando fare a te... magari poi il ponte crolla.
> Non siamo tutti uguali, è possibile tu riesca ad attuare questo diversamente da altre persone. Sei più vicino all'elemento acqua o aria, mentre altri sono più vicini alla terra.


Ma guarda.. ti faccio un esempio "in diretta" facile facile, terra terra.. quotidianità.. "campo di gioco"

Perché io amo la "pratica" e non la teoria

Ci siamo presi un impegno come famiglia di far fare a mio figlio un corso, nuoto, tedesco, fai tu.. a piacere tuo (non ha nessuna importanza)

L'impegno prevede che nostro figlio vada portato in certi giorni a quel corso

Io ho detto a suo tempo che questo "impegno" che condividevo, avrebbe portato sacrificio e problemi, non sempre, ma qualche volta per motivi vari (lavoro) io sarei potuto non essere in grado di garantire la copertura delle mie giornate "assegnate"

Benissimo.. si vedrà.. che vuoi che sia.. essú..

Io questo weekend non posso onorare quell'impegno (come avevo previsto, inizialmente) per motivi professionali

Non mi son beccato un "vaffanculo" per educazione, ma insomma.. il vaffanculo più o meno è sottinteso nella accoglienza che è stata data alla mia difficoltà in questo weekend a garantire il "servizio"

Ecco . Adesso io, secondo quanto teorizzato qui dentro, dovrei fregarmene del vaffanculo, dell'impegno, del lavoro e dei casinò che devo sbrogliare, e magari fare l"allegrone presentandomi con mutandine traforate a proporre in serata, qualche esplorazione erotica sulla sessualità

Apprezzo e invidio chi vi riesce

Io non ci riesco, ma ti dico di più, non ci penso proprio

Non è il terreno adatto, quello della famiglia, lo ripeto

E lo dico in base alla ESPERIENZA 

Sia Vissuta sia vista, da varie angolazioni (amante compreso)


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. ti faccio un esempio "in diretta" facile facile, terra terra.. quotidianità.. "campo di gioco"
> 
> Ci siamo presi un impegno come famiglia di far fare a mio figlio un corso, nuoto, tedesco, fai tu.. a piacere tuo (non ha nessuna importanza)
> 
> ...


Su queste basi non ci riuscirei neppure io... ma se tu hai la dote di vederle prima (da fidanzati intendo) magari uno evita. A volte però nascono equivoci solo per qualche parola usata diversamente nel forum.
Diciamo che rispetto alle varie "categorie", difetti, sfanculamenti, questo no x questo, quell'altra no per l'altro, alla fine sappiamo che tutti abbiamo dei difetti, quindi si cerca semplicemente di andare incontro all'altro e dargli fiducia. Poi quando arriva la castagnata ci stai male. Si riflette. Ma l'unica garanzia anticastagnata è stare soli.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ti sincronizzi con l'altro?
> 
> Mi incuriosisce
> 
> ...


Perché mi piaceva andare all'unisono con lui.
In verità non so se mi piacerebbe con un altro, ora.
Magari non me ne fregherebbe nulla.
Più che altro vorrei un qualcuno che non mi sia così naturalmente  "opposto". Con lui era una ricerca proprio di una assonanza che altrove era tutto tranne che sincronia. Eravamo sincronizzati al contrario , quando lui diceva "destra", io dicevo "sinistra" . Boh.... Sarà stata una ricerca per compensazione. Non so. Era faticoso, e non sempre fattibile. Quando c'era questa apertura, comunque si, avevo spazio. Non era un inseguimento. Cosa (quella dello spazio) per cui mi ha spesso dato filo da torcere, comunque. Fini' quel rapporto quando il filo da torcere si trasformò in spazio negato. Il sesso seguì pure sempre a ruota.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Su queste basi non ci riuscirei neppure io... ma se tu hai la dote di vederle prima (da fidanzati intendo) magari uno evita.


Io vedo tutto, il rosa e il grigio

È il mio difetto
Ma OGNI cosa ha il rosa e il grigio

Un progetto qualsiasi ha toni rosa e toni grigi

Il tono grigio di un progetto di coppia classica a scopo famiglia è quello che è un terreno assolutamente incolto per sviluppare certe cose

Non dico che sia impossibile, anche nel deserto nascono i fiori

Ma è un terreno incolto e inospitale di base

A me il progetto famiglia interessa, e molto

Con i rosa e con i grigi

Ma non me la canto al calar del sole col mandolino tra le mani


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e magari con la fidanzata scopa 6 volte alla settimana da Dio
> 
> Già sento nelle orecchie i commenti
> 
> ...


 a me ha dato la sensazione che tema di fare la scelta sbagliata.
È conteso


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È il prezzo da pagare x portare avanti un progetto che ti interessa moltissimo e con quella persona
> 
> Ogni scelta ha un prezzo, aggratis non arriva nulla
> 
> ...


un sacrificio in nome di un progetto.
Ti è mai venuto il dubbio se ne valesse veramente la pena.
Quando i figli saranno grandi cosa avremo tante cose, oggetti, frutto di un progetto.
Ma affettivamente avremo rimpianti?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un sacrificio in nome di un progetto.
> Ti è mai venuto il dubbio se ne valesse veramente la pena.
> Quando i figli saranno grandi cosa avremo tante cose, oggetti, frutto di un progetto.
> Ma affettivamente avremo rimpianti?


Un sacrificio in nome di un progetto.. che deve portare piacere e godimento

A me la mia famiglia piace un casino, OGGI .. 

Non mi sacrifico perché mi piace pensare che un giorno col catetere del piscio infilato nell'uccello e la copertina sulle ginocchia, guarderò le foto di famiglia sull'album e sorriderò, mentre la badante mi spinge su e giù con la carrozzella, facendomi gestacci da dietro la schiena..
 no no 

OGGI

Ogni progetto ha sacrifici, di diversa natura

La mia inquilina ha fatto la vita sfrenata da single convinta da quando la conosco, poi a 45 anni gli è venuto in mente che è sola e non ha famiglia e non ha dei figli e guarda qui e guarda la.. 
 è entrata in crisi, va al lavoro, rientra a casa e si chiude in casa, è depressa e triste

Tutti i progetti hanno sacrifici e prezzi da pagare, solo che c'è chi finché non "arriva il conto" è convinto che paghi "Pantalone"

Ma in varie forme io credo che il conto arrivi sempre, e chi non è preparato a pagare serenamente e consapevolmente, sprofonda nella merda


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un sacrificio in nome di un progetto.. che deve portare piacere e godimento
> 
> A me la mia famiglia piace un casino, OGGI ..
> 
> ...


Eh già ...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa osservazione mi intriga
> 
> Immagino che il "bischero" di turno sia lui e mi piacerebbe sapere: Perché è bischero secondo te?
> 
> ...


No mi riferivo a quello che dici tu in generale.
Sembra sempre che le persone abbiano pulsioni da esprimere, vita da suggere, io da realizzare, invece a volte 
l’io è quello di un pirla.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'autoerotismo è una funzione importante.
> Ed è una forma di comunicazione con se stessi innanzitutto e anche con l'altro.
> 
> E come per tutte le comunicazioni, se non si comunicare con se stessi diviene complesso poi farlo con l'altro.
> ...


Ma ti pare se dopo venti o trent’anni si trova che osservarti mentre ci si masturba possa rivelare qualcosa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un sacrificio in nome di un progetto.. che deve portare piacere e godimento
> 
> A me la mia famiglia piace un casino, OGGI ..
> 
> ...


 certo che chi non ha voluto rinunciare alla propria indipendenza , prima o poi fa i conti con la mancanza di una famiglia. 
Anche se non lo ammetterà mai apertamente.
Anche per me la famiglia è importante , motivo per cui non ho mai mollato.
Però ogni tanto mi chiedo come sarebbe stata la mia  vita facendo scelte diverse.
Hai presente quei film ......
Ecco mi piacerebbe vedere me in altri contesti.

Non mi rifornisco dallo stesso pusher di Paolo. È solo una riflessione


----------



## Rosarose (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. ti faccio un esempio "in diretta" facile facile, terra terra.. quotidianità.. "campo di gioco"
> 
> Perché io amo la "pratica" e non la teoria
> 
> ...


Questa è una tua caratteristica e non appartiene a tutti.
Mio marito mi faceva arrabbiare molte volte su faccende del genere: tornare tardi quando sapeva che dovevo uscire, fare mille storie se c'era da accompagnare ecc...ecc cose che sappiamo tutti!
Però ti assicuro che sono stata capace di lasciare tutte queste recriminazioni fuori dalla camera da letto, non interferivano con la nostra sessualità, che viaggiava su di un'altro piano, un'altra sfera. Quella bolla di cui molti parlano vissuta con gli amanti, io riuscivo ad averla con mio marito, il sesso era proprio un puro momento di evasione.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No mi riferivo a quello che dici tu in generale.
> Sembra sempre che le persone abbiano pulsioni ....


Sembra che la cosa ti infastidisca.. ed è questo il punto

Quando quel fastidio trasuda, chi ti fosse vicino magari chiude la bocca ..

Non lo dico per polemica, lo dico perché magari può essere utile


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che chi non ha voluto rinunciare alla propria indipendenza , prima o poi fa i conti con la mancanza di una famiglia.
> Anche se non lo ammetterà mai apertamente.
> Anche per me la famiglia è importante , motivo per cui non ho mai mollato.
> Però ogni tanto mi chiedo come sarebbe stata la mia  vita facendo scelte diverse.
> ...


Anche a me piacerebbe, ma tecnicamente non si può

Infatti dico sempre quando a volte si scrive se uno 
potesse tornare indietro che farebbee esattamente tutto quanto ha fatto in passato, io dico che farei tutto diverso

Ma non perché ho sbagliato tutto, ma per provare esperienza diversa

Però non si può 

Io vivo nel presente, manco riesco a leggere del passato, a volte qualche utente dice che ha riletto di qualcuno quando entrò anni fa

A me non riesce. Guardo in faccia ciò che è oggi


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Questa è una tua caratteristica e non appartiene a tutti.
> Mio marito mi faceva arrabbiare molte volte su faccende del genere: tornare tardi quando sapeva che dovevo uscire, fare mille storie se c'era da accompagnare ecc...ecc cose che sappiamo tutti!
> Però ti assicuro che sono stata capace di lasciare tutte queste recriminazioni fuori dalla camera da letto, non interferivano con la nostra sessualità, che viaggiava su di un'altro piano, un'altra sfera. Quella bolla di cui molti parlano vissuta con gli amanti, io riuscivo ad averla con mio marito, il sesso era proprio un puro momento di evasione.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Si, però se parli al passato, evidentemente quella bolla magica, inserita nel terreno familiare, alla fine  è scoppiata, sbaglio?

Nel terreno familiare tutto comunica con tutto, a dispetto di chi vuol creare bolle


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> per fortuna non è stata necessaria una spiegazione perché aveva già capito da certi miei messaggi secchi e incazzosi quando e quanto mi sentivo pressata. Mi ha detto che comprende il mio bisogno di tempo, che è giusto e mi ha detto anche più volte che ha commesso un enorme errore (ha premesso che temeva di essere frainteso da me) quando ha detto a sua moglie quello che provava per me etc. insomma parlare di me; Il problema è che sembra un uomo intelligente e sensibile e questo mi attrae in lui, mi respinge il suo desiderio immediato e tanto sicuro di evolvere in una relazione fondamentale,,,,,,,una famiglia allargata (il figlio minore si è molto tranquillizzato per fortuna),,,,,,,,, si scontra con me come sono ora. Anche se ha nominato i miei figli una sola volta questo mi ha infastidito,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, cosa c'è che non va se,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,piacciono i pompini?
> Per la situazione economica la ha esaminata, non gli conviene stare fuori casa fino a che non si stabiliscono gli accordi per la separazione, si è scusato per la sua situazione a casa, la moglie lo controlla. Scusate se insisto non capisco come ti possa fregare che tuo marito si vede con un'altra se ti ha detto che si vuole separare, in pratica vuole essere ingannata.


Guarda....mi sbaglierò duemila volte...ma non mi viene da credergli...
Per me racconta tante di quelle balle ... da Guinness .... a te, a lei, ai figli......
Mai pensato di metterlo alla prova ?


----------



## Mariben (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, però se parli al passato, evidentemente quella bolla magica, inserita nel terreno familiare, alla fine  è scoppiata, sbaglio?
> 
> Nel terreno familiare tutto comunica con tutto, a dispetto di chi vuol creare bolle


Mi sa che sbagli @ Skorpio
Il marito di Rosarose si è gravemente ammalato


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sembra che la cosa ti infastidisca.. ed è questo il punto
> 
> Quando quel fastidio trasuda, chi ti fosse vicino magari chiude la bocca ..
> 
> Non lo dico per polemica, lo dico perché magari può essere utile


A me invece sembrava di avere ben chiarito il senso del mio post.

Sinceramente vedo un pirla in un fidanzato che  "tace" quelle pulsioni  (che lui per primo non avesse manco per le palle di dirle alla fidanzata. - cosa altamente probabile  - all'evidenza tu non lo hai considerato).
Semplicemente perché ci vedo uno che anziché appunto parlarne (lo stato dell'arte del suo rapporto glielo consentirebbe), si auto-prepara il campo.
Cosa che posso anche capire  "a lavori in corso". Che uno si auto-convinca delle proprie ragioni.
Ma non in partenza. Lo trovo assai comodo, più che altro visto che TUTTI abbiamo pulsioni, direi che se si deve sdoganare il principio del  "va dove ti portano cazzo &figa", minimo minimo si deve condividere la propria natura con l'altro.
Non tacerla in quanto gli altri sono insensibili. Perché  (anche a voler identificare persone e progetti, cosa che purtroppo capita) una fidanzata non è nemmeno ancora un progetto.
E non so quante (statisticamente parlando) sceglierebbero dal principio un futuro fatto di corna varie ed eventuali. Che poi la vita spesso  "vada così", e' tutt'altra questione. Ho avuto modo di vederla da persona libera. E il mondo è pieno di uomini ( anche donne) che agiscono per pulsioni. Dallo svuotamento puro e semplice, allo svago con annessa la chiacchiera... Ognuno fa come vuole, e come può. Se però uno "parte" con questo che mi pare un proposito, per me è pirla.
Per il resto sono stata una dei pochi a proporre (in una discussione) le corna conclamate. Che ad una certa, corna siano (pure anche senza siparietti o agende). Ma pure tu non mi pare mi abbia dato corda. Come mai?
Per me, il senso comunque era questo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mi sa che sbagli @ Skorpio
> Il marito di Rosarose si è gravemente ammalato


Ah ecco perché il verbo al passato..

Cmq si, ci sono dinamiche dove vedo compartimenti stagni, tipo un mio amico e sua moglie che a volte si prendono a stracci di merda addosso, e dopo un quarto d'ora ridono come se nulla fosse

Sarà forse così anche in ambito sesso e sessualità..

Anche se io sono convinto che tanto stagni quei compartimenti non lo siano

È più un mettere da parte per riprendere dopo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me invece sembrava di avere ben chiarito il senso del mio post.
> 
> Sinceramente vedo un pirla in un fidanzato che  "tace" quelle pulsioni  (che lui per primo non avesse manco per le palle di dirle alla fidanzata. - cosa altamente probabile  - all'evidenza tu non lo hai considerato).
> Semplicemente perché ci vedo uno che anziché appunto parlarne (lo stato dell'arte del suo rapporto glielo consentirebbe), si auto-prepara il campo.
> ...


Ma tu continui a parlare di corna e tradimento, io parlo di ambiente favorente certo tipo di dialogo 

Stiamo parlando di argomenti diversi, prendendo spunto da uno stesso evento.

Se tutti hanno pulsioni come dici, dillo tu a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che da me non lo vuol sentire dire


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu continui a parlare di corna e tradimento, io parlo di ambiente favorente certo tipo di dialogo
> 
> Stiamo parlando di argomenti diversi, prendendo spunto da uno stesso evento.
> 
> Se tutti hanno pulsioni come dici, dillo tu a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che da me non lo vuol sentire dire


Oh. Famose a capi': non più tardi di ieri hai parlato di (mancanza di) ascolto e accoglienza delle pulsioni altrui. Nel contesto di un giudizio  (pirla) che ho dato ad un ragazzo che alla radio diceva che le pulsioni lo portavano altrove.
E tu chiedevi da cosa si vedesse la pirlaggine.

Sono pazza io?

Capisco che la mia domanda sia scomoda.


----------



## Rosarose (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, però se parli al passato, evidentemente quella bolla magica, inserita nel terreno familiare, alla fine  è scoppiata, sbaglio?
> 
> Nel terreno familiare tutto comunica con tutto, a dispetto di chi vuol creare bolle


Parlo al passato perché mio marito si è ammalato!!
È entrato in gioco un elemento devastante....non so certo se sarei riuscita in eterno...ma 22 anni non sono stati pochi!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Famose a capi': non più tardi di ieri hai parlato di (mancanza di) ascolto e accoglienza delle pulsioni altrui. Nel contesto di un giudizio  (pirla) che ho dato ad un ragazzo che alla radio diceva che le pulsioni lo portavano altrove.
> E tu chiedevi da cosa si vedesse la pirlaggine.
> 
> Sono pazza io?
> ...


Io ho detto che SE la mia fidanzata o moglie esprimesse un giudizio di questo tipo ascoltando questa storia, IO (fidanzato/marito) mi guarderei bene dal concederle un domani una mia esposizione a qualsiasi titolo inerente una mia pulsione.

E ancora nessuno ha tradito o fatto corna, siamo a livello di "dialogo"


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho detto che SE la mia fidanzata o moglie esprimesse un giudizio di questo tipo ascoltando questa storia, IO (fidanzato/marito) mi guarderei bene dal concederle un domani una mia esposizione a qualsiasi titolo inerente una mia pulsione.
> 
> E ancora nessuno ha tradito o fatto corna, siamo a livello di "dialogo"


E io ti ho risposto che uno che fa sti proclami per radio secondo me non desidera dialogo, desidera auto convogliarsi in un certo tipo di futuro. Il tutto con il  "tanto bene" che vuole alla fidanzata che (poveretta) non vuole ferire. Non ci vedo solitudine interiore. Ci vedo paraculaggine, aggravata dalla contemporanea assenza di progetti.
Poi ti ho chiesto: perché secondo te le pulsioni dovrebbero essere oggetto di dialogo  (peraltro non sono rivolte a una sola persona, ma al genere femminile in senso più ampio), mentre a corna sgamate sarebbe mancanza di rispetto e svalutazione dire all'altro  "liberi tutti"?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Poi ti ho chiesto: perché secondo te le pulsioni dovrebbero essere oggetto di dialogo  (peraltro non sono rivolte a una sola persona, ma al genere femminile in senso più ampio), mentre a corna sgamate sarebbe mancanza di rispetto e svalutazione dire all'altro  "liberi tutti"?


Ma io non ho mai detto che "dovrebbero" essere oggetto di dialogo

Non è un DOVERE

Ho detto che QUALORA fosse un desiderio quello di dialogare a questi livelli, IL CONTESTO del progetto familiare è un terreno incolto a livello strutturale

E non ho mai parlato di corna pre o post .. le corna potrebbero anche non esserci


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non ho mai detto che "dovrebbero" essere oggetto di dialogo
> 
> Non è un DOVERE
> 
> ...


Tu hai parlato di assenza di ascolto. Di non accoglienza di certe parti dell'altro. E che è indicativo che l'altro non ne parli, immaginando la risposta (che hai deprecato) "sei un pirla".
Io credo che una fidanzata, da cinque anni, potrebbe senz'altro non sentirsi valorizzata da un "vorrei metterti al corrente che tu mi piaci e ti voglio bene, ma la mia natura non è monogama". Magari potrebbe  (dopo tempo) apprezzare l'onestà. Ma appunto in quanto gli avrà anche detto quella che è la risposta più ovvia. Arrivederci e grazie. Per me c'è un filino di differenza tra chi piglia una sbandata o ha attrazione per una, e chi è sempre col naso ad annusare i feromoni ed estrogeni. Che dialogo immagini invece tu, esattamente? Vediamo come fare, mi cambio ogni giorno la parrucca per sembrare diversa, coinvolgiamo terze persone nel rapporto. Cosa esattamente potrebbe essere indice di un dialogo costruttivo? Che non sia un dare atto??? Io darei atto della pirlaggine. Un'altra magari darebbe atto di un rischio altamente probabile, visto che è rivolto. "alla massa". Non vedo dialoghi, al di fuori del rifiuto o della accettazione.
Comunque.... E' dialogo pure quello del tradito che propone libertà. Eppure in quel caso non va bene.
Non sarà forse che ti aspetti dalle fidanzate o mogli degli altri un ascolto che tu non daresti?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Parlo al passato perché mio marito si è ammalato!!
> È entrato in gioco un elemento devastante....non so certo se sarei riuscita in eterno...ma 22 anni non sono stati pochi!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ho capito..

È significativo il tuo parlare di " momento di evasione" appunto legandolo al sesso coniugale tra voi, quasi come dire: "scappiamo da tutto questo"


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che una fidanzata, da cinque anni, potrebbe senz'altro non sentirsi valorizzata .....


Vedi che tra le righe condividi al 100% quando dico che la relazione a progettualità classica  è un terreno incolto per certe esposizioni?

Da ciò si genera il silenzio

E ancora non ci sono ne tradimenti ne corna


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2018)

Le coppie durano a lungo soprattutto quando si dedicano all'accudimento dei figli... l'uomo non è monogamo, lo ha reso tale la società, l'educazione e l'obbligatorietà di crescere l'unico essere che fino all' adolescenza necessita di mantenimento e cure.
Cerco di essere molto stringata, noi siamo inclini alla conoscenza ed alla sperimentazione, la civiltà proviene da queste caratteristiche, quindi la monogamia, è frutto di convenzioni non è una libera espressione della volontà.
Tradire non è un crimine, lo dico sempre, ma è il come che fa la differenza. Anche perchè un conto è affrontare una crisi di coppia, altro è essere bellamente presi in giro e magari umiliati pubblicamente...
L'evasione di coppia, che raramente diventa un nuovo nucleo, serve al desiderio di conoscenza, di novità, di confronto emozionale eccitante.  E' parificabile ad un pic nic nella natura contro la minestra nel desco familiare. 
Raramente c'è merito dell'amante in sè, è il nuovo che crea aspettative, come il giocattolo dato al bimbo che dopo un tempo standard di gioco lo mette insieme agli altri...
Non voglio dire che sia bene tradire il/la partner, nè che l'amante sia un oggetto ... ma pensiamoci bene.
Perchè dopo un po' l'idillio si dirada, ci sono scuse e problemi per vedersi o si cerca di trovare inciampi di famiglia, di salute etc.??? 
Non si ha voglia di fare salti mortali per stare insieme o fare fughe romantiche. 
Si è dileguata la novità, può durare un mese, un anno o più, ma abitualmente segue le regole della novità... e soprattutto, raramente regge alle conseguenze di rompere il rapporto primario per un secondo che spesso già traballa. Qualcuno può funzionare, ma conosco parecchi casi di pentimento per questa decisione.
Non ci sono storie... la novità ed il desiderio sono i motori più potenti della volontà... e sono SEMPRE a tempo !!!
Ne pagano lo scotto tutte le coppie, quelle regolari e quelle clandestine.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le coppie durano a lungo soprattutto quando si dedicano all'accudimento dei figli... l'uomo non è monogamo, lo ha reso tale la società, l'educazione e l'obbligatorietà di crescere l'unico essere che fino all' adolescenza necessita di mantenimento e cure.
> Cerco di essere molto stringata, noi siamo inclini alla conoscenza ed alla sperimentazione, la civiltà proviene da queste caratteristiche, quindi la monogamia, è frutto di convenzioni non è una libera espressione della volontà.
> Tradire non è un crimine, lo dico sempre, ma è il come che fa la differenza. Anche perchè un conto è affrontare una crisi di coppia, altro è essere bellamente presi in giro e magari umiliati pubblicamente...
> L'evasione di coppia, che raramente diventa un nuovo nucleo, serve al desiderio di conoscenza, di novità, di confronto emozionale eccitante.  E' parificabile ad un pic nic nella natura contro la minestra nel desco familiare.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi che tra le righe condividi al 100% quando dico che la relazione a progettualità classica  è un terreno incolto per certe esposizioni?
> 
> Da ciò si genera il silenzio
> 
> E ancora non ci sono ne tradimenti ne corna



Il silenzio si genera perché un certo tipo di relazione, che nessuno impone, ha per presupposto serietà e maturità. Anche di sapersi gestire certi moti interiori.
Ma non dubito che anche quelle (serietà e maturità) possano avere contenuti diversi dai miei.
Alla fine si arriva però a fare proprio quel "si fa ma non si dice". Quel silenzio che torna pure comodo.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il silenzio si genera perché un certo tipo di relazione, che nessuno impone, ha per presupposto serietà e maturità. Anche di sapersi gestire certi moti interiori.
> Ma non dubito che anche quelle (serietà e maturità) possano avere contenuti diversi dai miei.
> Alla fine si arriva però a fare proprio quel "si fa ma non si dice". Quel silenzio che torna pure comodo.


Nei supermercati italiani si devono usare i guanti di plastica per maneggiare la frutta che si vuole pesare e acquistare.
E chi non lo fa diventa oggetto di truci sguardi da parte degli altri.
Il cliente probabilmente non sceglierebbe la frutta toccata dagli altri.
Quella stessa frutta che ha visto di tutto - essendo cresciuta sugli alberi e raccolta da esseri umani - prima di essere esposta.
Per non parlare dei guanti di plastica, che vengono maneggiati a lungo per essere indossati.
C'è una forma e poi c'è la sostanza.
Si sceglie quello che la forma promuove. Si nasconde sempre quella che è la sostanza delle cose.
Questo perché tutto sommato anche la forma è un modo per dare valore.


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nei supermercati italiani si devono usare i guanti di plastica per maneggiare la frutta che si vuole pesare e acquistare.
> E chi non lo fa diventa oggetto di truci sguardi da parte degli altri.
> Il cliente probabilmente non sceglierebbe la frutta toccata dagli altri.
> Quella stessa frutta che ha visto di tutto - essendo cresciuta sugli alberi e raccolta da esseri umani - prima di essere esposta.
> ...



Però se mi presenti una forma coerente con la sostanza, ma del tutto incoerente con lo scopo cui forma e sostanza dovrebbero convergere, non è che diventi altro. Da pirla divieni pirla conclamato. Come chi al colloquio di lavoro si presenta come assenteista. Dare poi la colpa al datore che non perde tempo ad ascoltare oltre, mi pare assurdo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il silenzio si genera perché un certo tipo di relazione, che nessuno impone, ha per presupposto serietà e maturità. Anche di sapersi gestire certi moti interiori.


E io che sto dicendo, quando parlo di sacrificio?

Esattamente questo.

Che non vuol dire che i moti NON ESISTONO (lo hai scritto pure tu stamani che TUTTI li abbiamo)

Vuol dire che CONVENZIONALMENTE (e tacitamente) in una progettualità come quella familiare, ce li si gestisce in proprio

Basta non stupirsi quando un giorno emergessero, dai microfoni di una radio privata, o altrove

Perché si sapeva antocipatamente che nell'altro  c'erano, come ci sono in noi e in TUTTI


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E io che sto dicendo, quando parlo di sacrificio?
> 
> Esattamente questo.
> 
> ...



Pare che tu abbia fatto la scoperta dell'acqua calda. In una a che forse il terreno familiare "classico" non è luogo per parlare della progettualità di corna.
Boh.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sembra che la cosa ti infastidisca.. ed è questo il punto
> 
> Quando quel fastidio trasuda, chi ti fosse vicino magari chiude la bocca ..
> 
> Non lo dico per polemica, lo dico perché magari può essere utile


Ma no.
Sei tu che parli sempre come se in coppia o in famiglia non si potesse esprimere se stessi.
Saresti piaciuto a Freud.
Infatti sembra che tu sia un borghese viennese contemporaneo di Sigmund.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pare che tu abbia fatto la scoperta dell'acqua calda. In una a che forse il terreno familiare "classico" non è luogo per parlare della progettualità di corna.
> Boh.


Tu continui a parlare di "corna" e io continuo a parlare di altro.. vabbè..


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu continui a parlare di corna e tradimento, io parlo di ambiente favorente certo tipo di dialogo
> 
> Stiamo parlando di argomenti diversi, prendendo spunto da uno stesso evento.
> 
> Se tutti hanno pulsioni come dici, dillo tu a @_Brunetta_ che da me non lo vuol sentire dire


I puntini stavano per... indicibili.
Ma anche no.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Sei tu che parli sempre come se in coppia o in famiglia non si potesse esprimere se stessi.
> Saresti piaciuto a Freud.
> Infatti sembra che tu sia un borghese viennese contemporaneo di Sigmund.


"In contesto di progettualità familiare" io dico

Del resto la tua esperienza diretta dovrebbe portare un contributo piuttosto importante al riguardo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "In contesto di progettualità familiare" io dico
> 
> Del resto la tua esperienza diretta dovrebbe portare un contributo piuttosto importante al riguardo


Lui non diceva.
Io dicevo tutto.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però se mi presenti una forma coerente con la sostanza, ma del tutto incoerente con lo scopo cui forma e sostanza dovrebbero convergere, non è che diventi altro. Da pirla divieni pirla conclamato. Come chi al colloquio di lavoro si presenta come assenteista. Dare poi la colpa al datore che non perde tempo ad ascoltare oltre, mi pare assurdo.


Nessun venditore dichiara i difetti di quello che sta vendendo.
Un cartello frutta marcia o frutta che non sa di niente è... da pirla, appunto.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non diceva.
> Io dicevo tutto.


Probabilmente perché quel che aveva da dire lui non riteneva di poterlo collocare proficuamente nel contesto

Come diceva  [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]  .. "facciamo le persone serie essú Siam marito e moglie"


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nessun venditore dichiara i difetti di quello che sta vendendo.
> Un cartello frutta marcia o frutta che non sa di niente è... da pirla, appunto.


Sta avendo successo una impresa che vende frutta “non commerciabile” bacata o sotto la pezzatura standard.

Poi dipende dalle persone. È pieno di persone affette dalla sindrome della crocerossina.


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu continui a parlare di "corna" e io continuo a parlare di altro.. vabbè..


Guarda: il lavoratore che si dichiara assenteista a colloquio e' come il fidanzato cui pesa tenerlo nelle mutande e lo dice alla fidanzata.

Colpevolizzare le risposte che possono uscire da datore e fidanzata, e' un po' come avere la pretesa di invertire la rotazione della terra.

Poi a parole tutto si può dire. Anche che forse è meglio parlare di assenteismo con l'amico pari cazzaro.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non diceva.
> Io dicevo tutto.


La famosa frase: "Io non mento. Io ometto".


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché quel che aveva da dire lui non riteneva di poterlo collocare proficuamente nel contesto
> 
> Come diceva  @_Foglia_  .. "facciamo le persone serie essú Siam marito e moglie"


Credo bene! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma neanch’io se avessi avuto le stesse cose da dire.
Il problema non è il contesto, ma chi si trova nel contesto.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta avendo successo una impresa che vende frutta “non commerciabile” bacata o sotto la pezzatura standard.
> 
> Poi dipende dalle persone. È pieno di persone affette dalla sindrome della crocerossina.


La pezzatura non definisce il sapore. Magari è frutta più buona di quella dell'Esselunga.
Però più cheap.


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nessun venditore dichiara i difetti di quello che sta vendendo.
> Un cartello frutta marcia o frutta che non sa di niente è... da pirla, appunto.


Poi non è che se mi dici che stai vendendo frutta marcia puoi aspettarti che io tiri in ballo chissà quali filosofie per riuscire ad auto riciclarmela


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le coppie durano a lungo soprattutto quando si dedicano all'accudimento dei figli... l'uomo non è monogamo, lo ha reso tale la società, l'educazione e l'obbligatorietà di crescere l'unico essere che fino all' adolescenza necessita di mantenimento e cure.
> Cerco di essere molto stringata, noi siamo inclini alla conoscenza ed alla sperimentazione, la civiltà proviene da queste caratteristiche, quindi la monogamia, è frutto di convenzioni non è una libera espressione della volontà.
> Tradire non è un crimine, lo dico sempre, ma è il come che fa la differenza. Anche perchè un conto è affrontare una crisi di coppia, altro è essere bellamente presi in giro e magari umiliati pubblicamente...
> L'evasione di coppia, che raramente diventa un nuovo nucleo, serve al desiderio di conoscenza, di novità, di confronto emozionale eccitante.  E' parificabile ad un pic nic nella natura contro la minestra nel desco familiare.
> ...


Sono d’accordo.
Ti dirò però che la tendenza alla “monogamia” per l’accudento della prole non è un tema culturale ma  biologico... dato che è necessario che la donna abbia un legame più stabile e duraturo con l’uomo per accudire la prole ....
 la selezione naturale si è basata su alcune caratteristiche: ricettività sessuale permanente (non solo in periodo fertile) , accoppiamento frontale con la ristrutturazione dello scheletro che ha portato la vagina a ruotare in avanti. Il rapporto frontale è personalizzato ..e crea maggior intimità e legame. L’orgasno produce ossitocina  che contribuisce a stimolare il legame di attaccamento al partner ..
Non è corretta la versione in cui l’uomo deve fecondare in giro più che può .....la specie si è evoluta


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché quel che aveva da dire lui non riteneva di poterlo collocare proficuamente nel contesto
> 
> Come diceva  @_Foglia_  .. "facciamo le persone serie essú Siam marito e moglie"


Truffaut?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo bene! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma neanch’io se avessi avuto le stesse cose da dire.
> Il problema non è il contesto, ma chi si trova nel contesto.


Certo che chi ci si trova da una impronta diversa da persona a persona, dipende anche cosa si muove in te

Ma il contesto è incolto secondo me.
Che non vuol dire che è impossibile

Chissà perché mi viene più facile ballar sui tavoli a una cena con amici in osteria, che alla cena dei Lions

Però mi piace ballare sui tavoli, ma anche le serate ai Lions (che non mi vedranno mai ballare sui tavoli)


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché quel che aveva da dire lui non riteneva di poterlo collocare proficuamente nel contesto
> 
> Come diceva  [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]  .. "facciamo le persone serie essú Siam marito e moglie"


Serie e responsabili. Almeno per sé. Se poi si chiede che l'altro si faccia responsabile di te al tuo posto.... Te saludi Ninetta. Ma mi pare anche ovvio.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo.
> Ti dirò però che la tendenza alla “monogamia” per l’accudento della prole non è un tema culturale ma  biologico... dato che è necessario che la donna abbia un legame più stabile e duraturo con l’uomo per accudire la prole ....
> la selezione naturale si è basata su alcune caratteristiche: ricettività sessuale permanente (non solo in periodo fertile) , accoppiamento frontale con la ristrutturazione dello scheletro che ha portato la vagina a ruotare in avanti. Il rapporto frontale è personalizzato ..e crea maggior intimità e legame. L’orgasno produce ossitocina  che contribuisce a stimolare il legame di attaccamento al partner ..
> Non è corretta la versione in cui l’uomo deve fecondare in giro più che può .....la specie si è evoluta


Aggiungo anche che la  posizione eretta ha portato il seno muliebre a fungere da attrattiva erotica piuttosto che le natiche. Questo ha ulteriormente allargato il campo di interazione fisica portandolo al di fuori dell'area genitale.
Sull'evoluzione direi che gli ormoni hanno la loro parte: il testosterone contribuisce a definire gli appetiti maschili esattamente come un tempo. A differenza della donna, la sua produzione è costante nel maschio, quindi egli è invariabilmente attirato da più donne.
La fedeltà è un patto tra uomo e donna, ha origini culturali, non naturali, è il fondamento della società moderna.
Il tema del ritorno a una dimensione più naturale ha avuto un discreto successo negli anni '70, ma la maggioranza predilige affidarsi a usi e costumi sicuramente atavici e non naturali.
Ovviamente perché li ritiene più vantaggiosi. Indiscutibilmente è così.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La pezzatura non definisce il sapore. Magari è frutta più buona di quella dell'Esselunga.
> Però più cheap.


Infatti.
Uscendo dalla metafora, non è detto che mostrando completamente se stessi non si sia apprezzati.
Il problema è che non tutti sono apprezzabili e non è solo questione di pochi segni sulla buccia, ma di essere marci dentro.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Poi non è che se mi dici che stai vendendo frutta marcia puoi aspettarti che io tiri in ballo chissà quali filosofie per riuscire ad auto riciclarmela


Una tecnica di vendita (non da pirla, ma da stronzi) è quella di dichiarare un difetto di poco conto (guardi, la frutta è leggermente più piccola della media, ma è più buona).
L'acquirente pensa che il venditore sia sincero e gli dà fiducia, per cui evita di approfondire sotto altri punti di vista ciò che sta acquistando.
Poi a casa si trova la frutta più piccola ma anche marcia.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Uscendo dalla metafora, non è detto che mostrando completamente se stessi non si sia apprezzati.
> Il problema è che non tutti sono apprezzabili e non è solo questione di pochi segni sulla buccia, ma di essere marci dentro.


:up:


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una tecnica di vendita (non da pirla, ma da stronzi) è quella di dichiarare un difetto di poco conto (guardi, la frutta è leggermente più piccola della media, ma è più buona).
> L'acquirente pensa che il venditore sia sincero e gli dà fiducia, per cui evita di approfondire sotto altri punti di vista ciò che sta acquistando.
> Poi a casa si trova la frutta più piccola ma anche marcia.


Si minimizza.
A volte si fanno anche affari.
Ma non credo ancora nei fidanzati a poco prezzo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che chi ci si trova da una impronta diversa da persona a persona, dipende anche cosa si muove in te
> 
> Ma il contesto è incolto secondo me.
> Che non vuol dire che è impossibile
> ...


Però la persona che  ti accompagna DEVE sapere che ti piace ballare sui tavoli e poter scegliere se venire con te ai Lions all’osteria o di farti andare da solo o accompagnarsi con chi va bene a lei.
Non è il contesto che porta a occultare parti di sé, ma l’egoismo, l’ipocrisia, la trascuratezza per l’altro.


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2018)

Questa frase è assolutamente coerente ma va pensata, mai e poi mai espressa come preambolo ad un dialogo di coppia.

"vorrei metterti al corrente che tu mi piaci e ti voglio bene, ma la mia natura non è monogama".


Qualunque persona, pur comprendendo che la monogamia è una forzatura (come ho scritto altrove), non può accettare il disvalore di questa espressione.  
Non si tratta di fare polemica secca, solo di constatare che esiste un pensato ed un agito nei fidanzamenti o convivenze.  
Se capita il tradimento, si prende atto e si valutano le conseguenze, specie se scoperti, ma partire dal presupposto che si sia la persona di riferimento e si contempli che il partner presuma l'eventuale promiscuità con altre partner...  qualche pensiero lo crea.
Possiamo mettere in conto che non sempre si potrà essere fedeli, ma la presunzione di un evento non necessariamente lo rende obbligato.   Quando si tradisce spesso si fa di tutto per farla franca, e si ha anche successo, quindi accademicamente, in un contesto sociale, si possono asserire certi concetti, ma dirli direttamente alla persona con cui siamo in coppia, pur essendo intellettualmente onesto, risulta sensibilmente aggressivo e crea il sentore di mettere i piedi avanti...
Presupposti accidentati per il proseguimento del rapporto...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche che la  posizione eretta ha portato il seno muliebre a fungere da attrattiva erotica piuttosto che le natiche. Questo ha ulteriormente allargato il campo di interazione fisica portandolo al di fuori dell'area genitale.
> Sull'evoluzione direi che gli ormoni hanno la loro parte: il testosterone contribuisce a definire gli appetiti maschili esattamente come un tempo. A differenza della donna, la sua produzione è *costante* nel maschio, quindi egli è invariabilmente attirato da più donne.
> La fedeltà è un patto tra uomo e donna, ha origini culturali, non naturali, è il fondamento della società moderna.
> Il tema del ritorno a una dimensione più naturale ha avuto un discreto successo negli anni '70, ma la maggioranza predilige affidarsi a usi e costumi sicuramente atavici e non naturali.
> Ovviamente perché li ritiene più vantaggiosi. Indiscutibilmente è così.


Credici :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Uscendo dalla metafora, non è detto che mostrando completamente se stessi non si sia apprezzati.
> Il problema è che non tutti sono apprezzabili e non è solo questione di pochi segni sulla buccia, ma di essere marci dentro.


Quoto.
Che poi fuori comunque di metafora, non è detto che tutto venga percepito come marciume.
Non so fino a che punto un fidanzato che mi rovesci addosso quel bagaglio lo faccia per risparmiarmi un certo tipo di vita, rendermene edotta ("ma te lo avevo detto"!), o semplicemente scaricarmi addosso quintali di sua precisa responsabilità.

In ogni caso no buono.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa frase è assolutamente coerente ma va pensata, mai e poi mai espressa come preambolo ad un dialogo di coppia.
> 
> "vorrei metterti al corrente che tu mi piaci e ti voglio bene, ma la mia natura non è monogama".
> 
> ...


Io sono monogama. Sono innaturale? 
Ci sono diverse specie di animali che sono monogami. È naturale anche questo.

Essendo noi animali più culturali di altro prevediamo diverse modalità relazionali. Bisognerebbe scegliere sinceramente quella che ci è più consona, non cercare di avere tutto perché ci piace avere la tana, i bambini e assistenza quando stiamo male e poi proclamare l’innaturalità di quello che abbiamo scelto. 
Vogliomo non essere monogami? Vogliamo vivere le relazioni che ci capitano? Allora accettiamo di tornare in una casabuia e silenziosa, di non essere accuditi, se non a pagamento se c’è lo possiamo permettere, e accettiamo di invecchiare e morire soli.


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la persona che  ti accompagna DEVE sapere che ti piace ballare sui tavoli e poter scegliere se venire con te ai Lions all’osteria o di farti andare da solo o accompagnarsi con chi va bene a lei.
> Non è il contesto che porta a occultare parti di sé, ma l’egoismo, l’ipocrisia, la trascuratezza per l’altro.



Appunto ma sappiamo che o ci si adegua, e magari si sceglie di lasciare libertà di frequentazioni e svaghi alle due entità della coppia o inderogabilmente la coppia andrà in crisi.  Io di persone che hanno avuto il buon senso, il garbo e la tolleranza di rispettare le reciproche inclinazioni ne ho conosciute pochine, e con il presupposto che si stavano facendo un favore a vicenda guadagnando un merito come generosa elargizione...
Non è difficile amarsi, almeno finchè dura, il problema è convivere e far coesistere due libertà individuali.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Appunto ma sappiamo che o ci si adegua, e magari si sceglie di lasciare libertà di frequentazioni e svaghi alle due entità della coppia o inderogabilmente la coppia andrà in crisi.  Io di persone che hanno avuto il buon senso, il garbo e la tolleranza di rispettare le reciproche inclinazioni ne ho conosciute pochine, e con il presupposto che si stavano facendo un favore a vicenda guadagnando un merito come generosa elargizione...
> Non è difficile amarsi, almeno finchè dura, il problema è convivere e far coesistere due libertà individuali.


Ma perché accettare cose che non ci sono consone?
Non si muore a riconoscere di non essere compatibili.
E non vedo perché si dovrebbe accondiscendere.
Conosco persone che lo hanno fatto. Le ho anche viste piangere umiliate e arrabbiate con se stesse per quello che si erano fatte.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credici :carneval:


Costante quotidianamente per un individuo maschio in buona salute ma ovviamente diversa come quantità per le fasi della vita.
Alla mia sono in netto ribasso, come è giusto che sia.
Però la barba sta crescendo folta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Costante quotidianamente per un individuo maschio in buona salute ma ovviamente diversa come quantità per le fasi della vita.
> Alla mia sono in netto ribasso, come è giusto che sia.
> Però la barba sta crescendo folta.


:mexican:
Volevo fare la cattiva


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono *monogama*. *Sono innaturale*?
> Ci sono diverse specie di animali che sono monogami. È naturale anche questo.
> 
> Essendo noi animali più culturali di altro prevediamo diverse modalità relazionali. Bisognerebbe scegliere sinceramente quella che ci è più consona, non cercare di avere tutto perché ci piace avere la tana, i bambini e assistenza quando stiamo male e poi proclamare l’innaturalità di quello che abbiamo scelto.
> Vogliomo non essere monogami? Vogliamo vivere le relazioni che ci capitano? Allora accettiamo di tornare in una casabuia e silenziosa, di non essere accuditi, se non a pagamento se c’è lo possiamo permettere, e accettiamo di invecchiare e morire soli.


Non avendo modo di verificare il tuo dosaggio ormonale nel corso della vita, posso solo ipotizzare che la tua sovrastruttura culturale abbia favorito la tua monogamia.
Esattamente come per me.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non avendo modo di verificare il tuo dosaggio ormonale nel corso della vita, posso solo ipotizzare che la tua sovrastruttura culturale abbia favorito la tua monogamia.
> Esattamente come per me.


A ormoni sto benino anche adesso, grazie.
È che sì, evidentemente culturalmente,ci sono troppi uomini che mi azzerano l’ormone.
A proposito di Bertolucci ...ne Il tè nel deserto io invece di vedere erotismo nel bel berbero la prima cosa che pensai fu “Chissà che sporco e che puzza!” :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non avendo modo di verificare il tuo dosaggio ormonale nel corso della vita, posso solo ipotizzare che la tua sovrastruttura culturale abbia favorito la tua monogamia.
> Esattamente come per me.


Non è solo cultura.
Dipende anche dalla testa.
Poi guarda... Non è che abbiamo vinto qualche cosa eh 

Personalmente non lo ho fatto perché non ne ho avuto desiderio. Altrimenti per come stavano le cose alla fine sinceramente non sarei manco entrata in conflitto con me stessa.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh già ...


Embè.. 

Non dimentichiamo che qui c'è una angolazione particolare da cui vedere certe cose

Questo è un forum di TRADIMENTO

Qui scrive un lui/lei che ha tradito/è stato tradito 

Da questa particolare angolazione emerge solo la parte "drammatica" o "problematica"  e quella bella no

Se fosse un forum di single in cerca dell'anima gemella , viceversa, emergerebbe da tutt'altra angolazione anche la parte "drammatica" o problematica di quella condizione

Dove magari questo weekend hai da trombare con 3 diversi, e sogni di giocare al caminetto col gatto in salotto mentre il figliolo fa i lego e la moglie fa le lasagne

Qualcosa devi pagare sempre, ma da questa angolazione particolare tutto è falsato

Io però questa angolazione particolare l'ho molto ma molto ben presente


----------



## ipazia (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare se dopo venti o trent’anni si trova che osservarti mentre ci si masturba possa rivelare qualcosa?


E in effetti hai ragione.

Cosa vuoi che cambi nel funzionamento di un corpo, delle emozioni, delle sensazioni in venti o trent'anni?

Le esperienze, l'intimità, la confidenza, i vissuti...mica lasciano segni...nu.

Siamo esseri monolitici. Immutabili. Pietre.

chissà che cosa poi si studiano sti scienziati....che perdita di tempo studiare l'evoluzione del corpo, della sessualità nelle diverse età della vita, il rapporto col corpo e le emozioni, lo stesso rapporto di coppia...

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (29 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Sincronizzarsi non è adeguarsi, lo vedo più un accompagnare, aumentare il più possibile tutti i sensi per cogliere ogni minuscolo segno. Il respiro è un buon esercizio...il battito del cuore è già più complicato ma ci sto studiando


questa cosa mi incuriosisce.

Io tendo a seguire l'asincronia, o meglio, la compenetrazione dei diversi ritmi, come un gioco di alternanze. Seguirsi a vicenda, per certi versi...con l'intento di penetrare la diversità dell'altro, scoprirla, esplorarla e scambiarla


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E in effetti hai ragione.
> 
> Cosa vuoi che cambi nel funzionamento di un corpo, delle emozioni, delle sensazioni in venti o trent'anni?
> 
> ...


Magari io lo so perché li ho vissuti i cambiamenti.


----------



## ipazia (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché mi piaceva andare all'unisono con lui.
> In verità non so se mi piacerebbe con un altro, ora.
> Magari non me ne fregherebbe nulla.
> Più che altro vorrei un qualcuno che non mi sia così naturalmente  "opposto". Con lui era una ricerca proprio di una assonanza che altrove era tutto tranne che sincronia. Eravamo sincronizzati al contrario , quando lui diceva "destra", io dicevo "sinistra" . Boh.... Sarà stata una ricerca per compensazione. Non so. Era faticoso, e non sempre fattibile. Quando c'era questa apertura, comunque si, avevo spazio. Non era un inseguimento. Cosa (quella dello spazio) per cui mi ha spesso dato filo da torcere, comunque. Fini' quel rapporto quando il filo da torcere si trasformò in spazio negato. Il sesso seguì pure sempre a ruota.



ho capito, grazie 

per me lo spazio è fondamentale. Nel senso che se sento appena appena una invasione del mio per me la cosa è già saltata. 
Leggendoti mi è venuto in mente che la sincronia per me si produce dalla compresenza delle asincronie. 
Come due strumenti che suonano lo stesso spartito, ma ognuno con le sue proprie peculiarità. E ognuno con una sua parte, che può di volta in volta, o anche di momento in momento, essere cambiata o scambiata.

Cosa significa faticoso?

Faccio molta fatica ad associare faticoso al sesso. 

Per me il sesso è ricreativo, impegnativo, coinvolgente, noioso, neutro, ripetitivo, prestazionale, appagante, emozionante, strabiliante anche.

Non penso di aver mai fatto sesso faticosamente.


----------



## ipazia (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari io lo so perché li ho vissuti i cambiamenti.


Quindi nella tua esperienza la tua sessualità è rimasta tale e quale per tutti i tuoi anni fino ad ora.
Nessuna variazione. Sempre stessa corporeità, sempre stesse emozioni e sensazioni.

Ma non penso tu sia l'esempio assoluto. 

Ho amiche all'incirca della tua età che mi riportano esperienze completamente diverse dalle tue. 

E mi han parlato invece di grosse differenze. Condivise coi compagni. A volte sì, a volte no.

Per loro per esempio la questione della masturbazione, da sole e in coppia, ha avuto diversi significati nei diversi periodi della vita. 

E diversi ancora fra chi i cambiamenti li ha vissuti in una coppia stabile, chi in coppie non stabili chi in singletudine e con compagni saltuari.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi nella tua esperienza la tua sessualità è rimasta tale e quale per tutti i tuoi anni fino ad ora.
> Nessuna variazione. Sempre stessa corporeità, sempre stesse emozioni e sensazioni.
> 
> Ma non penso tu sia l'esempio assoluto.
> ...


Una volta in preda alla gelosia chiesi a mia moglie se all'amante avesse fatto un pompino.
"Ma secondo te io vado in motel per fargli solo un pompino?".


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi nella tua esperienza la tua sessualità è rimasta tale e quale per tutti i tuoi anni fino ad ora.
> Nessuna variazione. Sempre stessa corporeità, sempre stesse emozioni e sensazioni.
> 
> Ma non penso tu sia l'esempio assoluto.
> ...


Se scrivo cambiamenti, significa che ci sono stati.
E, pensa un po’, sono stati comunicati, condivisi, gustati insieme.
Ma questo non significa che sia utile o necessario continuare ad applicare modalità di comunicazione che sono utili e coinvolgenti in un certo periodo è in altri no.
Normalmente, intendo proprio nella normalità della vita di coppia di tutte le persone che conosco, si comunica e si dice cosa si prova, cosa piace, cosa si desidera, si comunicano fantasie, si usano oggetti, se va, si vive una bella sessualità. 
Non sono tutti in attesa di un terapeuta che consigli di provare idee geniali. 
Eppure ci sono coppie che funzionano e altre no, perché non esistono ricette per una sessualità che tenga insieme sempre e comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta in preda alla gelosia chiesi a mia moglie se all'amante avesse fatto un pompino.
> "Ma secondo te io vado in motel per fargli solo un pompino?".


Le domande sui particolari non le ho mai capite.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le domande sui particolari non le ho mai capite.


Mica puoi chiedere "Quanto sei coinvolta da quella persona".
Quando conosci una persona dalle risposte che ti dà sui particolari intuisco il resto.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono monogama. Sono innaturale?
> Ci sono diverse specie di animali che sono monogami. È naturale anche questo.
> 
> Essendo noi animali più culturali di altro prevediamo diverse modalità relazionali. Bisognerebbe scegliere sinceramente quella che ci è più consona, non cercare di avere tutto perché ci piace avere la tana, i bambini e assistenza quando stiamo male e poi proclamare l’innaturalità di quello che abbiamo scelto.
> Vogliomo non essere monogami? Vogliamo vivere le relazioni che ci capitano? Allora accettiamo di tornare in una casabuia e silenziosa, di non essere accuditi, se non a pagamento se c’è lo possiamo permettere, e accettiamo di invecchiare e morire soli.


Sai che hai sintetizzato a pieno i miei pensieri ? Ti abbraccerei !
Quando tiriamo in ballo la natura a cazzo facciamo tenerezza. Diversi studi dimostrano come la specie umana sia, proprio per sua natura, più portata alla monogamia... soprattutto dopo aver subito una certa evoluzione . Oggi giorno l’uomo non ha più la necessità di dare 2000 figli perché malattia, guerra e carestia fanno razzia del genere umano...e il “cucciolo d’uomo” ha bisogno di assistenza oggigiorno, nei paesi cd evoluti fino a 40 anni... Piero Angela ci “suggerirebbe “la monogamia come supporto alla specie “.
Poi..tiriamo in ballo la natura e il testosterone per spiegare l’esigenza di folleggiamenti continui ma iniziamo ad usare il viagra a 20 anni... E non lo disdegnano in tarda età quando la natura ci consiglierebbe di darci alle bocce


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non avendo modo di verificare il tuo dosaggio ormonale nel corso della vita, posso solo ipotizzare che la tua sovrastruttura culturale abbia favorito la tua monogamia.
> Esattamente come per me.


Sono anni che la gente tradisce apertamente...e noi non siamo orsoline di  200 anni...
Credi che la scoperta del tradimento mi abbia portato a dire “caspita, ma allora c’e chi tradisce”? 
È dalla tv di berlusconi che siamo esposti alle ragazze coccodè e in cui la verginità non è più un valore...”
Non c’entra nelle scelte,  in occidente nel 2018,  la sovrastruttura culturale ....  la mia scelta è stata invece probabilmente “pro-specie” ...l’ho considerata come il miglior trade-off per la qualità della mia vita.
No ormone, no sovrastruttura. Ricordo che l’ormone viene prodotto dal cervello. 
Chissà ...magari rappresentiamo l’evoluzione della specie  
Se ci pensi , la monogamia porta quasi sempre alla tutela della specie e alla salvaguardia del principio di assistenza reciproca in vecchiaia.....così come ad evitare di aver fatto tanti figli in giro e che gli inconsapevoli possano incontrarsi e riprodursi trasmettendo tare nella specie (ricordo, oggi 1/5 dei secondogeniti e’ illegittimo! Chissà da grandi quanti fratellastri inconsapevoli si congiungeranno )
Il resto porta che se non hai i soldi per la badante , finisci solo, rognoso e pulcioso....anche se il tuo augello se l’e’ spassata nei bei tempi andati.
Il concetto di famiglia non è nato perché una parte del mondo ha deciso di immolarsi ad un dettato divino....
Solo oggi, con la deriva di egocentrismo che ci porterà tutti a un’overdose di tranquillanti.... , crediamo che le scelte leggere della soddisfazione ora e subito , siano le migliori


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono anni che la gente tradisce apertamente...e noi non siamo orsoline di  200 anni...
> Credi che la scoperta del tradimento mi abbia portato a dire “caspita, ma allora c’e chi tradisce”?
> È dalla tv di berlusconi che siamo esposti alle ragazze coccodè e in cui la verginità non è più un valore...”
> Non c’entra nelle scelte,  in occidente nel 2018,  la sovrastruttura culturale ....  la mia scelta è stata invece probabilmente “pro-specie” ...l’ho considerata come il miglior trade-off per la qualità della mia vita.
> ...


C'è una differenza (ma non è la sola) rispetto al passato: il welfare.
Esso ha permesso ovunque di gestire i rapporti umani con minori responsabilità rispetto a un tempo.
I costi vengono ripartiti sulla collettività, non sugli individui. 
Finché resta sostenibile, si intende.
Poi ci sarebbe un discorso da fare sul fatto che mai come in questi ultimi due secoli l'uomo ha avuto a disposizione energia tale da creare un aumento di produttività inimmaginabile.
Anche questo ha influito sulla qualità dei legami.
Resta il fatto che  tradire è una scelta che caratterizza l'individuo da sempre.
Il tradimento è sempre stato antisociale.


----------



## patroclo (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono monogama. Sono innaturale?
> Ci sono diverse specie di animali che sono monogami. È naturale anche questo.
> 
> Essendo noi animali più culturali di altro prevediamo diverse modalità relazionali. Bisognerebbe scegliere sinceramente quella che ci è più consona, non cercare di avere tutto perché ci piace avere la tana, i bambini e assistenza quando stiamo male e poi proclamare l’innaturalità di quello che abbiamo scelto.
> Vogliomo non essere monogami? Vogliamo vivere le relazioni che ci capitano? Allora accettiamo di tornare in una casabuia e silenziosa, di non essere accuditi, se non a pagamento se c’è lo possiamo permettere, e accettiamo di invecchiare e morire soli.





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che hai sintetizzato a pieno i miei pensieri ? Ti abbraccerei !
> Quando tiriamo in ballo la natura a cazzo facciamo tenerezza. Diversi studi dimostrano come la specie umana sia, proprio per sua natura, più portata alla monogamia... soprattutto dopo aver subito una certa evoluzione . Oggi giorno l’uomo non ha più la necessità di dare 2000 figli perché malattia, guerra e carestia fanno razzia del genere umano...e il “cucciolo d’uomo” ha bisogno di assistenza oggigiorno, nei paesi cd evoluti fino a 40 anni... Piero Angela ci “suggerirebbe “la monogamia come supporto alla specie “.
> Poi..tiriamo in ballo la natura e il testosterone per spiegare l’esigenza di folleggiamenti continui ma iniziamo ad usare il viagra a 20 anni... E non lo disdegnano in tarda età quando la natura ci consiglierebbe di darci alle bocce


mi lasciate molto perplesso ........


----------



## Rosarose (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono anni che la gente tradisce apertamente...e noi non siamo orsoline di  200 anni...
> Credi che la scoperta del tradimento mi abbia portato a dire “caspita, ma allora c’e chi tradisce”?
> È dalla tv di berlusconi che siamo esposti alle ragazze coccodè e in cui la verginità non è più un valore...”
> Non c’entra nelle scelte,  in occidente nel 2018,  la sovrastruttura culturale ....  la mia scelta è stata invece probabilmente “pro-specie” ...l’ho considerata come il miglior trade-off per la qualità della mia vita.
> ...


Quoto!
Anche nella mia esperienza la monogamia non l'ho mai sentita come una forzatura, Mai!
Mi è apparsa totalmente naturale.
Non mi sono dovuta sforzare mettere paraocchi, reprimermi ecc ecc..
Secondo me sarà come tante altre caratteristiche dell'essere umano. Un po' genetico un po' influenza  ambientale.
Vero è che la nostra società si è evoluta con questa struttura che è la famiglia, e ancora adesso sembra non ci sia nulla di diverso all'orizzonte!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> mi lasciate molto perplesso ........


Anche io

Più che un confronto mi sembra un incontro scapoli ammogliati.. dove si vince la coppa del paese


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mica puoi chiedere "Quanto sei coinvolta da quella persona".
> Quando conosci una persona dalle risposte che ti dà sui particolari intuisco il resto.


A me sembra più normale chiedere del coinvolgimento che non vedo correlato alle pratiche sessuali.
Posso aver perso la testa per un bacio.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra più normale chiedere del coinvolgimento che non vedo correlato alle pratiche sessuali.
> Posso aver perso la testa per un bacio.


Tu sei tu, non mia moglie.
Io dovevo capire lei.
Non siete uguali.


----------



## disincantata (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mica puoi chiedere "Quanto sei coinvolta da quella persona".
> Quando conosci una persona dalle risposte che ti dà sui particolari intuisco il resto.



Perche' non lo puoi chiedere?

Quando scopri un tradimento puoi chiedere tutto, poi sta all'altro rispondere o meno, e tu in base a quello regolarti.

A me non e' mai passato per la testa di chiedergli cosa faceva a letto, conoscendolo bene ho dato tutto per scontato e gia'  visto.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' non lo puoi chiedere?
> 
> Quando scopri un tradimento puoi chiedere tutto, poi sta all'altro rispondere o meno, e tu in base a quello regolarti.
> 
> A me non e' mai passato per la testa di chiedergli cosa faceva a letto, conoscendolo bene ho dato tutto per scontato e gia'  visto.


Ne abbiamo già parlato.
Proprio perché lo conosci bene  hai dato per scontato cosa fosse accaduto.
Proprio perché io conosco bene lei le ho fatto quella domanda.
Ogni porta ha la sua chiave.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> mi lasciate molto perplesso ........


Mi rendo conto il “c’è” al posto di “ce” non si può vedere. Ma mi è sfuggita la correzione automatica.


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho capito, grazie
> 
> per me lo spazio è fondamentale. Nel senso che se sento appena appena una invasione del mio per me la cosa è già saltata.
> Leggendoti mi è venuto in mente che la sincronia per me si produce dalla compresenza delle asincronie.
> ...


Faticoso proprio perché quella sincronia era tutt'altro che sempre alla portata. E non penso solo a quando magari mancava il tempo. O c'era voglia di arrivare prima. O quando ancora non eravamo sposati, e ci si infrattava alla buona. O mille altre occasioni (magari non lo si faceva da un po') in cui detto alla brutta non lo gustavo, lo magnavo. E viceversa. Con un bel vaffanculo anche all'ascolto che non fosse "vai!". Beh... Sicuramente era meno faticoso farlo in macchina. Dico proprio che tra la sincronia, la consonanza e la interscambiabilità delle asincronie (che dici tu) e una mini orchestra impazzita c'è del lavoro da fare  Eh. Noi partivamo nel peggiore dei modi. A volte  (lo ho raccontato) soffrivo la mancanza di un certo "accompagnamento", in certe pratiche. Roba anche elementare, se vogliamo. Ecco: la ricerca di una sincronia, di quell'andare insieme all'altro, mi era in parte faticosa. Ma la prendevo come una bella sfida... Bellissima quando "andavo con". E pazienza anche per certi vocaboli male espressi. Pure se non nego che sono capitate le volte in cui mi stufavo. Capitava magari di non esserci più. Sinceramente in quelle occasioni a lui andava un compimento comunque (riuscendo ad averlo), mentre a me no.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che hai sintetizzato a pieno i miei pensieri ? Ti abbraccerei !
> Quando tiriamo in ballo la natura a cazzo facciamo tenerezza. Diversi studi dimostrano come la specie umana sia, proprio per sua natura, più portata alla monogamia... soprattutto dopo aver subito una certa evoluzione . Oggi giorno l’uomo non ha più la necessità di dare 2000 figli perché malattia, guerra e carestia fanno razzia del genere umano...e il “cucciolo d’uomo” ha bisogno di assistenza oggigiorno, nei paesi cd evoluti fino a 40 anni... Piero Angela ci “suggerirebbe “la monogamia come supporto alla specie “.
> Poi..tiriamo in ballo la natura e il testosterone per spiegare l’esigenza di folleggiamenti continui ma iniziamo ad usare il viagra a 20 anni... E non lo disdegnano in tarda età quando la natura ci consiglierebbe di darci alle bocce


Jaka, tutto giusto.
Il tradimento è sbagliato.
Ma non dimentichiamoci che i nostri coniugi se la sono spassata.
Noi no.
Per questo a noi appare tutto così insostenibile.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jaka, tutto giusto.
> Il tradimento è sbagliato.
> Ma non dimentichiamoci che i nostri coniugi se la sono spassata.
> Noi no.
> Per questo a noi appare tutto così insostenibile.


Non è che perché è successo bisogna considerarlo normale.
Ci sono anche i furbetti del cartellino, ma la normalità è andare a lavorare e se quelli ci dicono che la natura umana è star sopra un albero e non al lavoro, li prendiamo a calci in culo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jaka, tutto giusto.
> Il tradimento è sbagliato.
> Ma non dimentichiamoci che i nostri coniugi se la sono spassata.
> Noi no.
> Per questo a noi appare tutto così insostenibile.


Ma non lo so, sai?
Qui dentro leggo di tanti che non è che poi se la siano così spassata.
Alcuni si, per carità. Alcuni (vedi Orbis) ammettono che è una esigenza fisiologica. (e il resto sbattimento). Per alcuni sono salti mortali. Per altri e' un po' tutta una rincorsa. Altri (ma non così tanti) hanno magari trovato una compensazione. Credo che ogni storia sia a sé stante. Ma tanti mi sembran tutto, fuorché in preda a sto gran spasso. Questo a onor del vero.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> mi lasciate molto perplesso ........


Hahahah


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io
> 
> Più che un confronto mi sembra un incontro scapoli ammogliati.. dove si vince la coppa del paese


Dai su...facciano che la coppa la vinci tu così sei contento ...su su ...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dai su...facciano che la coppa la vinci tu così sei contento ...su su ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jaka, tutto giusto.
> Il tradimento è sbagliato.
> Ma non dimentichiamoci che i nostri coniugi se la sono spassata.
> Noi no.
> Per questo a noi appare tutto così insostenibile.


Beh, sai c’e chi si diverte come puo’ ..sai che soddisfazione essersi fatta sbattere in un motel da un Cazzaro inguardabile ?
Anch’io me la spasso ma in altro modo che credo più soddisfacente.
Tua moglie se l’e spassata ma i suoi vuoti non li ha mica riempiti (anche se potrebbe sembrare  )...anzi....
Chi tra voi due, a parte la sofferenza  tremenda del tradimento, sta meglio con se stesso, i figli e il resto del mondo  ?,


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che perché è successo bisogna considerarlo normale.
> Ci sono anche i furbetti del cartellino, ma la normalità è andare a lavorare e se quelli ci dicono che la natura umana è star sopra un albero e non al lavoro, li prendiamo a calci in culo.


Hahahahahah...sei in forma oggi Bruni!!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahahahah...sei in forma oggi Bruni!!!


Grazie :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dai su...facciano che la coppa la vinci tu così sei contento ...su su ...


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Un maschio come quello della radio che ha desiderio per altre donne, oltre la sua fidanzata, è un pirla.. o un "non normale" o un bischero.. 

Però se quel desiderio per altre donne, si sostituisse con "desiderio di un altro maschio" (presunto Gay) ecco che la nostra mente andrebbe in difficoltà

"Oh cazzo.. ma un gay è da considerare normale più di un uomo attratto da più donne, oppure no?"

È più normale un uomo che desidera più donne oppure un gay, ?

Che dicono gli ultimi studi al riguardo?

E la nostra morale? 

È più meritevole di ascolto un uomo che desidera più donne come quello della radio, oppure un presunto gay?

Che consigliano gli scienziati? È meglio ascoltare il gay e dar del pirla a quello che è attratto da varie donne?

E noi come genere umano, se siamo monogami, che ne facciamo di un gay?
O di una che ha desiderio per più maschi?

O di una che desidera maschi e femmine che ne facciamo?....... 



Quanto al vincere..  

Devi sapere che io sono molto competitivo, e nella competizione io voglio vincere, senza se e senza ma. 

E il premio può essere pure il panino con la porchetta, se io competo è "vincere" che mi interessa, non tanto il premio (coppa medaglia etc..)

Per cui.. se questa specifica discussione io la vivessi in senso competitivo, se tu mi "FACESSI VINCERE" e a me interessasse semplicemente VINCERE, mi prenderei la vittoria senza problemi e ti farei pure la pernacchia, da vincente verso una sconfitta.

Cazzi tuoi se mi avessi lasciato vincere, io non mi offendo se VINCERE è quanto sta nel mio INTERESSE

Ma..

Queste competizioni a me non interessano..

Dove l'oggetto del competere è stabilire chi sarebbe "normale" e chi no

Chi sarebbe da ascoltare e chi da sfanculare

Mi diverte molto di più assistere

E magari sostituire "poligamo" con gay

Per vedere il fugone di canapone, o il leggere "ma cosa c'entra.. ma che dici, ma insomma.."

Ecco.. in questo genere di competizioni assistere è la cosa che mi diverte maggiormente :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Un maschio come quello della radio che ha desiderio per altre donne, oltre la sua fidanzata, è un pirla.. o un "non normale" o un bischero..
> 
> ...


Non mi piace vincere solo in un caso.... 
quando è troppo facile !


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Un maschio come quello della radio che ha desiderio per altre donne, oltre la sua fidanzata, è un pirla.. o un "non normale" o un bischero..
> 
> ...


Hai mangiato pesante?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mangiato pesante?


Devo ancora cenare x la verità.. :carneval:

Domanda aperitivo:

Ma e più normale un gay monogamo oppure un etero poligamo..?  :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devo ancora cenare x la verità.. :carneval:
> 
> Domanda aperitivo:
> 
> Ma e più normale un gay monogamo oppure un etero poligamo..?  :carneval:


Dipende se sta con qualcuno o no,


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi piace vincere solo in un caso....
> quando è troppo facile !


Manco a me, 

vallo a spiegare al mio amico che vuol sempre giocare a tennis e si becca 6-1 6-2 quando gli va bene, e poi non si spiega perché evito l'invito successivo :carneval:

La gente non ci arriva mica da sola, c'è la devi accompagnare x mano come i bimbini piccini a capire il mondo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende se sta con qualcuno o no,


Se il ragazzo della radio invece che dire che era attratto da altre donne, avesse confessato sommessamente che stava scoprendo che è attratto da maschi, sarebbe stato egualmente un pirla?

Oppure un uomo alla ricerca della sua sessualità, da capire e sostenere eventualmente?

Sincera


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non lo so, sai?
> Qui dentro leggo di tanti che non è che poi se la siano così spassata.
> Alcuni si, per carità. Alcuni (vedi Orbis) ammettono che è una esigenza fisiologica. (e il resto sbattimento). Per alcuni sono salti mortali. Per altri e' un po' tutta una rincorsa. Altri (ma non così tanti) hanno magari trovato una compensazione. Credo che ogni storia sia a sé stante. Ma tanti mi sembran tutto, fuorché in preda a sto gran spasso. Questo a onor del vero.


Non credo che a nessuno l'abbia ordinato il dottore.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se il ragazzo della radio invece che dire che era attratto da altre donne, avesse confessato sommessamente che stava scoprendo che è attratto da maschi, sarebbe stato egualmente un pirla?
> 
> Oppure un uomo alla ricerca della sua sessualità, da capire e sostenere eventualmente?
> 
> Sincera


C'è che comunque un uomo o una donna che dichiarano esplicitamente di non avere ancora un buon rapporto con la progettualita' di una coppia  fanno un po' paura.
Perché dichiarano che è possibile anche seguire altri percorsi senza sacrificarsi quando non si é motivati abbastanza per aderire a quelli condivisi dalla maggior parte delle persone.
Anche a me farebbe paura una donna che stesse con me esplicitando il desiderio di non essermi fedele.
Perché non riuscirei a tollerare tutti i rischi che una non esclusività comporta.
Eppure non mi è andata lo stesso bene.
A nessuno di noi.
Che vantaggio ho avuto, quindi?


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, sai c’e chi si diverte come puo’ ..sai che soddisfazione essersi fatta sbattere in un motel da un Cazzaro inguardabile ?
> Anch’io me la spasso ma in altro modo che credo più soddisfacente.
> Tua moglie se l’e spassata ma i suoi vuoti non li ha mica riempiti (anche se potrebbe sembrare  )...anzi....
> Chi tra voi due, a parte la sofferenza  tremenda del tradimento, sta meglio con se stesso, i figli e il resto del mondo  ?,


Io posso divertirmi cantando o uscendo con gli amici, ma non sostituisco con questo l'affetto di qualcuno o l'amore che credevo di avere.
Alla fine i vuoti ce li siamo trovati a gestire anche noi.
E non puoi riempirli con qualcosa che è profondamente diverso da quello che vorresti.
Non a lungo, almeno.
Quel che ora è amore si trasformerà in odio.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devo ancora cenare x la verità.. :carneval:
> 
> Domanda aperitivo:
> 
> Ma e più normale un gay monogamo oppure un etero poligamo..?  :carneval:


Entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se il ragazzo della radio invece che dire che era attratto da altre donne, avesse confessato sommessamente che stava scoprendo che è attratto da maschi, sarebbe stato egualmente un pirla?
> 
> Oppure un uomo alla ricerca della sua sessualità, da capire e sostenere eventualmente?
> 
> Sincera


Uguale e forse di più.
Il problema è la lealtà nella relazione, non l’orientamento.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io posso divertirmi cantando o uscendo con gli amici, ma non sostituisco con questo l'affetto di qualcuno o l'amore che credevo di avere.
> Alla fine i vuoti ce li siamo trovati a gestire anche noi.
> E non puoi riempirli con qualcosa che è profondamente diverso da quello che vorresti.
> Non a lungo, almeno.
> Quel che ora è amore si trasformerà in odio.


Oh, ma i vuoti causati da altri sono sempre meno profondi di quelli  in se stessi .... Questi vuoti creano ansie, insoddisfazioni , malessere.... 
E neanche l’adrenalina dei messaggi scemi quotidiani, della fuga al motel in pausa pranzo hanno modo di risolverli ... gira e rigira tornano più vuoti di prima ...E dare la colpa agli altri, in questi  casi , è la soluzione che ti da la breve illusione che il pozzo sotto ai tuoi piedi sia meno profondo ...
Capisco che questi alla fine non risolva la situazione ... le che “mal comune , mezzo gaudio..” non è la soluzione ...ma non lo è nemmeno pensare che gli sfigati siamo noi...non penso sia così


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Oh, ma i vuoti causati da altri sono sempre meno profondi di quelli  in se stessi .... Questi vuoti creano ansie, insoddisfazioni , malessere....
> E neanche l’adrenalina dei messaggi scemi quotidiani, della fuga al motel in pausa pranzo hanno modo di risolverli ... gira e rigira tornano più vuoti di prima ...E dare la colpa agli altri, in questi  casi , è la soluzione che ti da la breve illusione che il pozzo sotto ai tuoi piedi sia meno profondo ...


Ma l’autoprescrizione è diffusa sia che si tratti di alcol, sostanze, persino sport o relazioni.
Non risolvono.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Oh, ma i vuoti causati da altri sono sempre meno profondi di quelli  in se stessi .... Questi vuoti creano ansie, insoddisfazioni , malessere....
> E neanche l’adrenalina dei messaggi scemi quotidiani, della fuga al motel in pausa pranzo hanno modo di risolverli ... gira e rigira tornano più vuoti di prima ...E dare la colpa agli altri, in questi  casi , è la soluzione che ti da la breve illusione che il pozzo sotto ai tuoi piedi sia meno profondo ...
> Capisco che questi alla fine non risolva la situazione ... le che “mal comune , mezzo gaudio..” non è la soluzione ...ma non lo è nemmeno pensare che gli sfigati siamo noi...non penso sia così


Non lo so.
Io so che mi è venuto a mancare sia l'amore di mia moglie che quello di un'altra donna che avrei potuto amare ma che non c'è. 
Non mi sento sfigato per questo, ma il desiderio di amare e essere amato resta.
Battiato non ha scritto solo La cura, ma ne La stagione dell'amore canta: 

I desideri non invecchiano quasi mai con l'età.

Li metti solo da parte.
Ecco. È successo questo.


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che a nessuno l'abbia ordinato il dottore.


Questo è poco ma sicuro, non lo discutevo.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo è poco ma sicuro, non lo discutevo.


Credimi: mia moglie (come chiunque tradisca, dai...) si è divertita.
E' andata in depressione, se così si può dire l'abbattimento che ha avuto, proprio quando ha dovuto smettere e quando ha saputo che lui si era sposato.
Diciamocelo, eh, senza indorarci la pillola, che non serve a niente.
Un traditore triste proprio no, grazie. Non proponetemi quest'immagine.
Potrà essere consolante per qualche tradito, ma è una mistificazione.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io so che mi è venuto a mancare sia l'amore di mia moglie che quello di un'altra donna che avrei potuto amare ma che non c'è.
> Non mi sento sfigato per questo, ma il desiderio di amare e essere amato resta.
> Battiato non ha scritto solo La cura, ma ne La stagione dell'amore canta:
> ...


Si, capisco . 
Era solo per dirti che in queste valutazioni toglierei il concetto di spasso ...perché secondo me non lascia niente in persone come lei (credo eh, dai tuoi racconti ).. 
All’atto pratico non serve a un granché, mi rendo conto.... 
ora vado giù pesante ...scusami...ma tu pensi che l’amore (come lo intendi tu), in tua moglie ci sia mai stato per te (e per chiunque altro ? 
Perché non si diventa così , improvvisamente e chi è tanto egoriferito...difficilmente riesce ad amare davvero qualcun altro


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi: mia moglie (come chiunque tradisca, dai...) si è divertita.
> E' andata in depressione, se così si può dire l'abbattimento che ha avuto, proprio quando ha dovuto smettere e quando ha saputo che lui si era sposato.
> Diciamocelo, eh, senza indorarci la pillola, che non serve a niente.
> Un traditore triste proprio no, grazie. Non proponetemi quest'immagine.
> Potrà essere consolante per qualche tradito, ma è una mistificazione.


Non so...tu la conosci e noi no... ma ci hai descritto lei è l’amante...  Credo tu abbia una certa considerazione di te stesso (che e’ un po’ quella che abbiamo noi di te qui nel forum) e se scopri che tua moglie va in depressione perché deve smettere di vedere un ex bagnino imbolsito che la rimpiazza con un’altra in un battito di ciglia.... posso immaginare che possa sopravvenire una tale disistima per cui non e’ tanto l’amore di lei che ti deve mancare ...ma la domanda diventa come tu possa aver amato veramente una persona cosi ...
Non so se mi spiego.. 
la mia domanda sarebbe “oddio..ma io ci ho fatto pure dei figli con uno così ...”
Poi, ovvio che mentre ti tradiva era felice ..ma nel suo caso (secondo me ) si è trattato della felicità di chi si fa una dose ....  poi stai peggio di prima ...infatti...


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non so...tu la conosci e noi no... ma ci hai descritto lei è l’amante...  Credo tu abbia una certa considerazione di te stesso (che e’ un po’ quella che abbiamo noi di te qui nel forum) e se scopri che tua moglie va in depressione perché deve smettere di vedere un ex bagnino imbolsito che la rimpiazza con un’altra in un battito di ciglia.... posso immaginare che possa sopravvenire una tale disistima per cui non e’ tanto l’amore di lei che ti deve mancare ...ma la domanda diventa come tu possa aver amato veramente una persona cosi ...
> Non so se mi spiego..
> la mia domanda sarebbe “oddio..ma io ci ho fatto pure dei figli con uno così ...”
> Poi, ovvio che mentre ti tradiva era felice ..ma nel suo caso (secondo me ) si è trattato della felicità di chi si fa una dose ....  poi stai peggio di prima ...infatti...


Questo discorso potrebbe ripetersi all'infinito pure per me. Credo che nella vita si possa semplicemente degenerare. Non è che quando ho conosciuto mio marito ci soffrivo insieme eh: guardandomi indietro posso solo dire che aveva già elementi che  -alla luce del famoso senno del poi  - avrebbero dovuto farmi più che riflettere. Quando divennero ben palesi, io lo amavo. L'ho amato per davvero fino alla follia. E non mi e' bastata. Mi e' bastata solo quando mi sono resa responsabile di un altro essere. Fai tu, come "posso avere fatto".


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo discorso potrebbe ripetersi all'infinito pure per me. Credo che nella vita si possa semplicemente degenerare. Non è che quando ho conosciuto mio marito ci soffrivo insieme eh: guardandomi indietro posso solo dire che aveva già elementi che  -alla luce del famoso senno del poi  - avrebbero dovuto farmi più che riflettere. Quando divennero ben palesi, io lo amavo. L'ho amato per davvero fino alla follia. E non mi e' bastata. Mi e' bastata solo quando mi sono resa responsabile di un altro essere. Fai tu, come "posso avere fatto".


Certo. A un certo punto però te lo sei chiesto. E ora pensi “quanto mi manca l’amore di mio marito “?
Non credo. Al massimo dirai “mi manca l’amore...”


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo. A un certo punto però te lo sei chiesto. E ora pensi “quanto mi manca l’amore di mio marito “?
> Non credo. Al massimo dirai “mi manca l’amore...”


Sai cosa? Mi manca l'amore non"di", ma "per" mio marito. Dove al posto di marito ci puoi mettere un nome a caso.
Perché mi rendo conto  (anzi in punto sono sicura) che non tornerà niente, di così genuino. A volte me la prendo con il fatto che becco. "la di ogni" in fatto di uomini. Tutti con un bel pelo sullo stomaco. Cotti al pari di me. Di fatto la domanda è: io sarei disposta a incontrarne uno  (ovviamente ammesso e non concesso di beccarne uno  "decente") e guardarlo con gli occhi. -non dico dei miei vent'anni  - ma con occhi non prevenuti? La risposta attuale è no.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, capisco .
> Era solo per dirti che in queste valutazioni toglierei il concetto di spasso ...perché secondo me non lascia niente in persone come lei (credo eh, dai tuoi racconti )..
> All’atto pratico non serve a un granché, mi rendo conto....
> ora vado giù pesante ...scusami...ma tu pensi che l’amore (come lo intendi tu), in tua moglie ci sia mai stato per te (e per chiunque altro ?
> Perché non si diventa così , improvvisamente e chi è tanto egoriferito...difficilmente riesce ad amare davvero qualcun altro


L'amore, come lo intendo io, no.
Troppo poco spirito altruistico.
Affetto, sì. Possesso pure. Lei infatti ha sempre detto di amarmi a modo suo. Che non è il mio.
Lo spasso... una relazione come quella che ha avuto le ha lasciato molto. Tracce indelebili che non rivelerà mai a nessuno. Mi stupirebbe se l'avesse dimenticata.
Ma so che non è successo e tu sai anche perché.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non so...tu la conosci e noi no... ma ci hai descritto lei è l’amante...  Credo tu abbia una certa considerazione di te stesso (che e’ un po’ quella che abbiamo noi di te qui nel forum) e se scopri che tua moglie va in depressione perché deve smettere di vedere un ex bagnino imbolsito che la rimpiazza con un’altra in un battito di ciglia.... posso immaginare che possa sopravvenire una tale disistima per cui non e’ tanto l’amore di lei che ti deve mancare ...ma la domanda diventa come tu possa aver amato veramente una persona cosi ...
> Non so se mi spiego..
> la mia domanda sarebbe “oddio..ma io ci ho fatto pure dei figli con uno così ...”
> Poi, ovvio che mentre ti tradiva era felice ..ma nel suo caso (secondo me ) si è trattato della felicità di chi si fa una dose ....  poi stai peggio di prima ...infatti...


La mia autostima, in fin dei conti, non è più legata solo a lei.
Inizialmente era crollata. La domanda non era tanto "Come posso avere amato una persona così", ma "Come può lei amare una persona così e non me". La risposta è stata, all'epoca: "Io sono inferiore a lui".
Non è vero o perlomeno, non in tutto (i dipende sono fondamentali per non fossilizzarci sulle posizioni).
Sono abbastanza certo che con lui abbia avuto più affinità sessuale, ma non solo.
Io sono stato un po' crudele nel descrivere lui e sono sicuro che se è piaciuto a lei e a tante altre qualcosa deve avere per poter piacere. Si sentivano al telefono per ore e si scrivevano messaggi infiniti.
E' stata una relazione. Quindi a mia moglie lui è piaciuto oltre l'aspetto sessuale. 
Ma entrare in un loop competitivo con l'amante è quanto di più sbagliato ci possa essere. Ora non me ne frega niente.
Io so di poter piacere ad altre persone. Inoltre noi non dobbiamo dipendere dall'attrazione che una persona a noi vicina prova per noi. Un'attrazione prima o poi finisce. 
Sulla felicità: ma quando hai una relazione con una persona che ti piace "stai a mille". Dopo ti manca, e più questo rapporto è stato  travolgente, più lascia segni quando finisce.
Io ora la vedo serena. Esce, ha amiche, ha la sua vita. E' sicuramente cambiata, quell'esperienza ci ha cambiati entrambi.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sai cosa? Mi manca l'amore non"di", ma "per" mio marito. Dove al posto di marito ci puoi mettere un nome a caso.
> Perché mi rendo conto  (anzi in punto sono sicura) che non tornerà niente, di così genuino. A volte me la prendo con il fatto che becco. "la di ogni" in fatto di uomini. Tutti con un bel pelo sullo stomaco. Cotti al pari di me. Di fatto la domanda è: io sarei disposta a incontrarne uno  (ovviamente ammesso e non concesso di beccarne uno  "decente") e guardarlo con gli occhi. -non dico dei miei vent'anni  - ma con occhi non prevenuti? La risposta attuale è no.


Già... capisco...
Ma mai dire mai... Alcune tipologie di sentimento sono legate per definizione all’innocenza e all’incoscenza... ma ce ne sono altre che non sono male comunque , anche se altra cosa


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sai cosa? Mi manca l'amore non"di", ma "per" mio marito. Dove al posto di marito ci puoi mettere un nome a caso.
> Perché mi rendo conto  (anzi in punto sono sicura) che non tornerà niente, di così genuino. A volte me la prendo con il fatto che becco. "la di ogni" in fatto di uomini. Tutti con un bel pelo sullo stomaco. Cotti al pari di me. Di fatto la domanda è: io sarei disposta a incontrarne uno  (ovviamente ammesso e non concesso di beccarne uno  "decente") e guardarlo con gli occhi. -non dico dei miei vent'anni  - ma con occhi non prevenuti? *La risposta attuale è no*.


Perché non l'hai incontrato ancora, mi sa.


----------



## Lostris (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non l'hai incontrato ancora, mi sa.


Mi piace che ti mostri disilluso su certe cose... e poi te ne esci con risposte così.

Mi piace.


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non l'hai incontrato ancora, mi sa.


Anche ma non solo.
Non so come dire. Ho già dato. Ampiamente. Non so quanto risulterebbe neutrale, il "filtro" della mia esperienza.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è che comunque un uomo o una donna che dichiarano esplicitamente di non avere ancora un buon rapporto con la progettualita' di una coppia  fanno un po' paura.
> Perché dichiarano che è possibile anche seguire altri percorsi senza sacrificarsi quando non si é motivati abbastanza per aderire a quelli condivisi dalla maggior parte delle persone.
> Anche a me farebbe paura una donna che stesse con me esplicitando il desiderio di non essermi fedele.
> Perché non riuscirei a tollerare tutti i rischi che una non esclusività comporta.
> ...


Io veramente non parlavo tanto di "fedeltà" (ti comunico che da oggi non sarò più fedele) (che fa un po' ridere come comunicazione di servizio, e non la farebbe mai nessuno a meno che sia un decerebrato)

Parlavo del comunicare "nella coppia classica" le proprie pulsioni e la propria sessualità in mutazione nel tempo

Che non è la battutina al ristorante 

"Urka che tette ha quella la, come me la farei.."

E parlavo del come ciò sia molto complesso in un terreno come quello della coppia a progettualità classica

Il fato che sia complesso già lo riscontri in decine di interventi "irrigiditi" che puoi leggere tranquillamente qui su questo 3d

"Cazzo te ne esci fuori oh..? A brodo.. siamo seri x favore.."


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Già... capisco...
> Ma mai dire mai... Alcune tipologie di sentimento sono legate per definizione all’innocenza e all’incoscenza... ma ce ne sono altre che non sono male comunque , anche se altra cosa


Ma si.
Ma sono sicura che sarebbero  "ombre". Onestamente. Un esempio? Il "fuori casa". Non escludo ovviamente di trovare qualcuno da frequentare. Per molti versi mi manca. Non sono quella che addenta di ogni per la fame, ma se ne trovassi uno che mi interessa non mi defilerei. Che alla fine, guardando bene, il mio "NO, perché..." non è tanto dovuto ad un mio modo di essere, quanto piuttosto al mio modo di essere in relazione a persone i cui obiettivi ed interessi non mi corrispondono. Ma non so come dire: e' finito  (anche anagraficamente) il tempo della progettualità. Resta il desiderio di trovare qualcuno con cui condividere bei momenti senza  "sognare". Anzi, coi piedi ben in terra. Il che, applicato alla mia condizione, mi porta ad escludere la condivisione di parti ben più importanti della mia vita.


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io veramente non parlavo tanto di "fedeltà" (ti comunico che da oggi non sarò più fedele) (che fa un po' ridere come comunicazione di servizio, e non la farebbe mai nessuno a meno che sia un decerebrato)
> 
> Parlavo del comunicare "nella coppia classica" le proprie pulsioni e la propria sessualità in mutazione nel tempo
> 
> ...


Non è rigidità, almeno per parte mia.
E' un immedesimarmi in due fidanzati con la vita ancora davanti, e uno dei due che parte con la voglia di andare di fiore in fiore. Ancora per chi inizia ci voglio credere, in qualcosa di diverso. Non nelle fiabe eh.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sai cosa? Mi manca l'amore non"di", ma "per" mio marito. Dove al posto di marito ci puoi mettere un nome a caso.
> Perché mi rendo conto  (anzi in punto sono sicura) che non tornerà niente, di così genuino. A volte me la prendo con il fatto che becco. "la di ogni" in fatto di uomini. Tutti con un bel pelo sullo stomaco. Cotti al pari di me. Di fatto la domanda è: io sarei disposta a incontrarne uno  (ovviamente ammesso e non concesso di beccarne uno  "decente") e guardarlo con gli occhi. -non dico dei miei vent'anni  - *ma con occhi non prevenuti? La risposta attuale è no*.


Sostituirei prevenuti con realisti e non mi sembra una cosa così negativa


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma si.
> Ma sono sicura che sarebbero  "ombre". Onestamente. Un esempio? Il "fuori casa". Non escludo ovviamente di trovare qualcuno da frequentare. Per molti versi mi manca. Non sono quella che addenta di ogni per la fame, ma se ne trovassi uno che mi interessa non mi defilerei. Che alla fine, guardando bene, il mio "NO, perché..." non è tanto dovuto ad un mio modo di essere, quanto piuttosto al mio modo di essere in relazione a persone i cui obiettivi ed interessi non mi corrispondono. Ma non so come dire: e' finito  (anche anagraficamente)* il tempo della progettualità. Resta il desiderio di trovare qualcuno con cui condividere bei momenti senza  "sognare". Anzi, coi piedi ben in terra*. Il che, applicato alla mia condizione, mi porta ad escludere la condivisione di parti ben più importanti della mia vita.


La penso come te con la differenza che non mi sembra una cosa negativa ma un passo avanti.


----------



## Moni (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mia autostima, in fin dei conti, non è più legata solo a lei.
> Inizialmente era crollata. La domanda non era tanto "Come posso avere amato una persona così", ma "Come può lei amare una persona così e non me". La risposta è stata, all'epoca: "Io sono inferiore a lui".
> Non è vero o perlomeno, non in tutto (i dipende sono fondamentali per non fossilizzarci sulle posizioni).
> Sono abbastanza certo che con lui abbia avuto più affinità sessuale, ma non solo.
> ...


Io non riesco a leggere tutto magari mi sono persa dei pezzi 
Danny io ti auguro con tutto il cuore di innamorarti nuovamente ma dovresti metterti nella Condizuibe di crederci e non vedere sempre lei lei lei tua moglie e cosa eravate 

In qualche modo io x anni sono stata annebbiata per mio marito e poi con i bimbi piccoli per me c' erano solo lui solo la famiglia tutto il mio veniva dopo perché piena di loro 
Non ero felice del rapporto con lui che sentivo incompleto ma ero colma d amore per la famiglia e con questo ci ho campato un bel po' 
Per i miei figli nulla è cambiato l amore e lo stesso come sappiamo noi genitori  ma io così in coppia non potevo più reggere.. sarei stata un infelice a vita e forse si sarebbe riflettuto su di loro non so.. 
Per te è diverso capisco che  tu sei stato felice e hai avuto da cosa dici un rapporto profondo che è simile a ciò che sto vivendo io

Un tradimento del mio attuale compagno mi getterebbe ko non me lo spiegherei e sarebbe un dolore pazzesco 
 mentre l Ho accettato dal mio ex perché eravamo in crisi e distanti in tutti i sensi e ci siamo reciprocamente traditi 

Però staccati un po' da lei.. Anche questo tuo citarla sempre e forse stare tanto qui su qsto forum a sviscerare sempre stessi argomenti non ti aiuta senza offesa 
Certo che puoi piacere ad altri ma se la tua vita è famiglia lavoro e parecchio tempo qui a parlare di tradim ecc bah 
Trova distrazioni magari contesti diversi ecc  osa datti obbiettivi lavorativi non so
Stare bene con un altro  persona essere innamorati e sereni amare e sentirsi amato e meraviglioso ma bisogna mettersi nella condizione magari intanto di conoscere persone nuove e poi vedere.. 


A me quando dicono sei stata così fortunata rispondo di sì  ma penso di aver anche osato 
Poi certo fortunata perché ci ho visto giusto in Quell uomo meraviglioso che mi ha dato conferme quotidiane 
Qnd sento certi comportamenti di amanti ma, da fuggire a, gambe alla prima stupida balla 

Non lo dico x farmi bella sia chiaro come consiglio liberi di accettarlo o criticarlo

E'solo un mio Parere senza che si scatenino polemiche sul forum.. 

Buon week a tutti finalmente e' arrivata la neve si torna tra i monti


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sostituirei prevenuti con realisti e non mi sembra una cosa così negativa


E' una mia speranza, certo.
Ma è al contempo un bel problema. Perché la realtà, in quel senso, potrebbe subire un bel po' di deformazioni.


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2018)

E' sempre difficile valutare le scelte altrui. si può cercare di interpretare, ma nella pelle pelle altrui ci sono gli altri...
Le persone possono attraversare periodi complicati ed ognuno si rapporta con le proprie reazioni, però trovo curioso che una persona che ha determinate caratteristiche, magari discutibili per alcuni, ma che vertono alla sua sfera reattiva, debba cambiare atteggiamento solo per problemi inflitti dall'altro partner.
E trovo forse confortante, ma poco ortodosse, puntellare un rapporto di coppia con qualche evasione estemporane che aggiusti la nostra routine faticosa.
Non voglio fare la bell'anima che pensa di moralizzare alcunchè, ma proprio per la mia qualità di vita, valuterei una soluzione che mi permettesse di realizzarmi, più che di offrirmi evasioni tamponanti.
Se proviamo ancora qualcosa con il partner, si può cercare di mediare,  ma se stiamo insieme solo per tirar grandi i figli o per restare nello status in cui viviamo, il cercare compensazioni è umano ma è un cerotto rispetto a quello che una persona dovrebbe volere per la sua qualità di vita.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non so...tu la conosci e noi no... ma ci hai descritto lei è l’amante...  Credo tu abbia una certa considerazione di te stesso (che e’ un po’ quella che abbiamo noi di te qui nel forum) e se scopri che tua moglie va in depressione perché deve smettere di vedere un ex bagnino imbolsito che la rimpiazza con un’altra in un battito di ciglia.... posso immaginare che possa sopravvenire una tale disistima per cui non e’ tanto l’amore di lei che ti deve mancare ...ma la domanda diventa come tu possa aver amato veramente una persona cosi ...
> Non so se mi spiego..
> la mia domanda sarebbe “oddio..ma io ci ho fatto pure dei figli con uno così ...”
> Poi, ovvio che mentre ti tradiva era felice ..ma nel suo caso (secondo me ) si è trattato della felicità di chi si fa una dose ....  poi stai peggio di prima ...infatti...


Concordo.
A volte si confonde il bisogno con il voler bene (e l’attrazione con l’amore).
Se sentiamo che una persona ha bisogno di noi e magari ha anche cura e attenzione tendiamo a credere che ci voglia bene. Invece può benissimo essere che tenga alla soddisfazione dei suoi bisogni di sicurezza affettiva, di accudimento in senso emotivo, di rispecchiamento che le diamo. 
Ma voler bene è preoccuparsi del bene dell’altro per il suo bene, altrimenti si vorrebbe bene anche alla automobile o di una bella borsa perché ci preoccupiamo della sua manutenzione.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non l'hai incontrato ancora, mi sa.





Lostris ha detto:


> Mi piace che ti mostri disilluso su certe cose... e poi te ne esci con risposte così.
> 
> Mi piace.





Foglia ha detto:


> Anche ma non solo.
> Non so come dire. Ho già dato. Ampiamente. Non so quanto risulterebbe neutrale, il "filtro" della mia esperienza.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Sostituirei prevenuti con realisti e non mi sembra una cosa così negativa


Quoto:up:


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La penso come te con la differenza che non mi sembra una cosa negativa ma un passo avanti.



Credo che tutto stia nel mettere un contenuto nel contenitore. Cioè: nel bene e nel male, il mio contenitore  (posso dirlo) ha già per così dire raccolto, quelli che sono gli elementi primari, del contenuto.
Il resto lo posso vedere... Che ne so. Immagino una bellissima ipotesi.

Mi viene da dire come la salsa di soia sta al sushi


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è che comunque un uomo o una donna che dichiarano esplicitamente di non avere ancora un buon rapporto con la progettualita' di una coppia  fanno un po' paura.
> Perché dichiarano che è possibile anche seguire altri percorsi senza sacrificarsi quando non si é motivati abbastanza per aderire a quelli condivisi dalla maggior parte delle persone.
> Anche a me farebbe paura una donna che stesse con me esplicitando il desiderio di non essermi fedele.
> Perché non riuscirei a tollerare tutti i rischi che una non esclusività comporta.
> ...


comunque vale la pena di provarci


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta in preda alla gelosia chiesi a mia moglie se all'amante avesse fatto un pompino.
> "Ma secondo te io vado in motel per fargli solo un pompino?".


E l'hai riconosciuta nella sua risposta?


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se scrivo cambiamenti, significa che ci sono stati.
> E, pensa un po’, sono stati comunicati, condivisi, gustati insieme.
> Ma questo non significa che sia utile o necessario continuare ad applicare modalità di comunicazione che sono utili e coinvolgenti in un certo periodo è in altri no.
> Normalmente, intendo proprio nella normalità della vita di coppia di tutte le persone che conosco, si comunica e si dice cosa si prova, cosa piace, cosa si desidera, si comunicano fantasie, si usano oggetti, se va, si vive una bella sessualità.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare se dopo venti o trent’anni si trova che osservarti mentre ci si masturba possa rivelare qualcosa?



Io mi riferivo al secondo post. 

Se non l'ho capito male, in quel post mi chiedi "ma ti pare che dopo vent'anni osservarti mentre ti masturbo mi possa dire qualcosa di nuovo di te?"

Leggendo l'altro post, invece mi sembra emerga esattamente il contrario, ossia che variazioni da gustare insieme ce ne sono. 

concordo con te la "gustosità" in termini di pratiche dipende anche dalla varianza. 
Ma a me fa sempre strano la cristallizzazione. 
Sia che sia su una pratica che diventa necessaria al soddisfacimento (se non metto le mutande rosa non godo. Ergo sono una condizione sine qua non che influenza pesantemente la mia qualità comunicativa) sia che sia una pratica esclusa a priori (non ti faccio pompini mai e poi mai per quanto tu lo possa desiderare). 

Le fissazioni, di pratica, tempo o spazio non sono tendenzialmente un bel campanello.
Se non sono limiti. Ma anche dei limiti servirebbe discutere. 

SE io amo farmela leccare e il mio uomo ha il leccarla come limite, il problema del tempo io me lo pongo. 
Perchè so che prima o poi il mio desiderio insoddisfatto non troverà soddisfazione all'insoddisfazione nell'amore. 

E qui si entrerebbe nell'affinità sessuale che tanti danno per scontata.
"eh, sì, mi sembrava inibita/o ma pensavo che col tempo sarebbe migliorata/o. E poi la/lo amavo taaanto."

Cosa non ho capito?


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io veramente non parlavo tanto di "fedeltà" (ti comunico che da oggi non sarò più fedele) (che fa un po' ridere come comunicazione di servizio, e non la farebbe mai nessuno a meno che sia un decerebrato)
> 
> Parlavo del comunicare "nella coppia classica" le proprie pulsioni e la propria sessualità in mutazione nel tempo
> 
> ...


Se la coppia è al servizio del progetto è ovvio non poter parlare. 

Se il progetto è al servizio della coppia, che contempla anche il poterlo aggiustare su misura delle necesità di chi fa vivere la coppia allora lo spazio c'è.

Certo che, e parlo di me, se io mi fossi trovata uno a cui il dire "oh, guarda che io non lo so quanto e come sono monogama." avesse creato scompensi non sarei potuta stare con lui e lui con me. 

Ho beccato quello che ha fatto finta di ascoltare convinto che mi avrebbe cambiata, e mi ha tradita fingendo di avermi ascoltata. 

Ho beccato G. che pare aver compreso che io sono anche quella e insieme a me gioca anche con quella parte. Che piace anche a lui e che libera lui. Che diventa fra l'altro gioco di esclusività. Per paradosso. 

Io in una coppia dove io o l'altro non siamo liberi di esprimerci non ci sto. 

Mi sarebbe impossibile. 

Capisco chi, sottovalutando i suoi bisogni, ci prova lo stesso.

Ma non è molto diverso da quello che ama i pompini e si prende per moglie una che li odia. 
Sulla lunga non è un grande affare. 

Il fulcro non è più la coppia ma il progetto per cui si sacrifica il bisogno. Semplificando.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se la coppia è al servizio del progetto è ovvio non poter parlare.
> 
> Se il progetto è al servizio della coppia, che contempla anche il poterlo aggiustare su misura delle necesità di chi fa vivere la coppia allora lo spazio c'è.
> 
> ...


Molto asetticamente, la coppia è al servizio del progetto perché come ben sembra emergere, il "progetto" è esso stesso un bisogno individuale.

Altrimenti l'impalcatura non starebbe in piedi nemmeno 2 settimane.

È come aver bisogno, nel primo esempio scemo che mi viene in mente, di aria pulita ma anche bisogno di fumare

Ciò che a me fa specie è che se io soddisfo il bisogno di aria pulita, so di rinunciare a fumare e non me ne dispero, né mortifica il.mio bisogno riducendolo a imbecillità immaturità cretinaggine o altro

Ne tanto meno mi scaglio con chi dice che avrebbe voglia di una sigaretta o se la fuma, magari commentando acidamente che poi quando gli verrà l"enfisema allora sì che me la riderò divertito e "soddisfatto"


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E l'hai riconosciuta nella sua risposta?


Mi ha stupito la sua lucidità. Non mi ha colpito la sua schiettezza. Noi siamo abituati a parlare senza troppi filtri. Omissioni escluse.
Per la parte sessuale si'. Mia moglie non ama il sesso orale.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se la coppia è al servizio del progetto è ovvio non poter parlare.
> 
> Se il progetto è al servizio della coppia, che contempla anche il poterlo aggiustare su misura delle necesità di chi fa vivere la coppia allora lo spazio c'è.
> 
> ...


Però la coppia non deve essere finalizzata solo al soddisfacimento di tutti i bisogni.
Capita di dover rinunciare a qualcosa.
Non è un dramma se il resto funziona.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi ha stupito la sua lucidità. Non mi ha colpito la sua schiettezza. Noi siamo abituati a parlare senza troppi filtri. Omissioni escluse.
> Per la parte sessuale si'. Mia moglie non ama il sesso orale.


Da esterna leggendo quel tipo di frase non mi arriva tanto il lato sessuale (pompino, che è una parola che hai messo tu nella domanda e lei ha solo ripreso nella risposta) ma una persona che dice "bè se devo fare delle cose le faccio per bene". Potrei pensare ad esempio ad una donna che se si compra un abito elegante di un certo tipo poi non lo tira fuori due volte l'anno per le feste comandate, ma cerca di sfruttarlo in più occasioni. Oppure se vado in un locale dove si balla mi butto nella mischia e ballo, non sto seduta ad un tavolo a bere (se non mi piace ballare non ci vado).
Impressioni...


----------



## Bruja (1 Dicembre 2018)

A me colpisce "omissioni escluse".
Mi spiego, dipende dalla percentuale di omissioni, potrebbero essere tali da risultare influenti, ed allora tutto va rimesso in discussione.
 Hai contezza della quantità e della qualità delle omissioni ? Potrebbero pesare non poco nel rapporto, anche se il detto ve lo comunicate fuori dai denti...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è rigidità, almeno per parte mia.
> E' un immedesimarmi in due fidanzati con la vita ancora davanti, e uno dei due che parte con la voglia di andare di fiore in fiore. Ancora per chi inizia ci voglio credere, in qualcosa di diverso. Non nelle fiabe eh.


Il "ci voglio credere" è una rigidità, frequentissima peraltro

Anche a quello che dice una sequela di biscarate sul rapporto in casa finito, etc.. etc... qualcuna che "ci vuol credere" si trova sempre

Perché ci "vuol credere"?

Perché è innamorata?

Perché è scema?

No. Perché ha un bisogno da soddisfare, e per soddisfarlo arriva a mettere da parte (sacrificare)  almeno temporaneamente persino la sua capacità logica di ragionare e di vedere con obiettività una situazione


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il "ci voglio credere" è una rigidità, frequentissima peraltro
> 
> Anche a quello che dice una sequela di biscarate sul rapporto in casa finito, etc.. etc... qualcuna che "ci vuol credere" si trova sempre
> 
> ...


Avevo anche precisato "non alle fiabe". Vale a dire che in quel "io ci voglio credere", ci metto anzitutto la credibilità di una persona. Non il progetto. La credibilità che lo porta a condividere con me un certo progetto. Altrimenti quel progetto non lo "obbliga" (usiamolo transitivamente alla terrona) il dottore.

Secondo te (ma lo chiedo pure a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]) a voler condividere l'ovvio (che tutti abbiamo pulsioni) all'interno della famiglia (o da fidanzati), a cosa può portare? Concretamente. Al di là del poter parlare liberamente per il gusto di parlare liberamente. Come forma mentis, che quella è una libertà (di poter parlare di tutto) che apprezzo.
Per come la vedo io a tralasciare l'ovvio non è che si diventi strumentali al progetto (come dice ipazia). 
O che ci si riduca a considerare il progetto come strumentale ai bisogni individuali (come dici tu).
Non è uno sparire di coppia.
L'ovvio lo si tralascia di solito perché è ovvio. 

Se non si tralascia l'ovvio, molto spesso significa che c'è altro, che tanto ovvio non è.
Che non è "ho pulsioni".
E' "non sono monogama, ovvero non credo di esserlo".

Ecco: davanti a quest'ultima frase, mettici due fidanzati, e mettici un progetto. E mettici pure (come mi sembra) che se mi fidanzo e mi impegno con qualcuno è perché riconosco chi mi trovo davanti come parte del mio stare bene. Parte importante, per la precisione.

Bene.
Prova ora a pensare come - messa di fronte all'ovvio che diviene *non più ovvio *- possa sentirsi la parte cui hai proposto di essere la co-protagonista di una larga fetta della tua esistenza.

Non dubito ci sia poi chi - di larghe vedute - sia disposto ad accettare in partenza (e sottolineo in partenza, che a motore avviato si fa spesso di necessità virtù)non l'ovvio (che in giro ci sono altre persone che piacciono). Ma ciò che muovendo dall'ovvio arriva a non essere più ovvio (la monogamia tra due fidanzati che hanno in progetto una vita insieme).
Vita che poi rende ciclicamente uno dei due maggiormente sottoposto a sacrifici e rinunce rispetto all'altro. Vita che quindi già si preannuncia se non ricca di corna, senza dubbio carica dei più disparati giochi di potere. Sotto l'egida del fatto che si parla di tutto. Il che peraltro non dà nessuna garanzia del fatto che se ne parli quando si passi ai fatti.
Boh.
Sinceramente (e ripeto senza pensare alle fiabe) io al mio progetto credevo in modo diverso.
Tralascio ovviamente che questo non è stato garanzia di alcunché.
E rimpiango che allora mio marito non mi abbia parlato di essere poligamo: perché avrei riconosciuto un chiaro sintomo di paraculaggine, per il quale forse mi sarei risparmiata anche peggio.

Ma la mia esperienza non mi esime dal volerci credere, in un rapporto mirato ed incentrato sulla persona che si ha di fronte. In un inizio. Non credo di essere particolarmente illusa per il solo motivo che non è certo un discorso che oriento verso me. Se pure mi trovassi un poligamo, manco avrei da indicargli la porta, o da dirgli allora non ti sposo più.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Altrimenti quel progetto non lo "obbliga" (usiamolo transitivamente alla terrona) il dottore.
> 
> Secondo te (ma lo chiedo pure a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]) a voler condividere l'ovvio (che tutti abbiamo pulsioni) all'interno della famiglia (o da fidanzati), a cosa può portare? Concretamente.


Sul primo punto, nessuno ovviamente obbliga.. 

ma essendo la premessa che ogni progetto spesso implica "sacrifici" (consapevoli e non obbligatori)  più o meno capita di frequente che nel tempo questi "bisogni sacrificati" possano bussare alla porta.. 


Chiaro che se amo le lasagne e pure l'insalata, e mangio x 10 anni insalata per libera scelta (senza obbligo) il bisogno di un piattino di lasagne sarà probabilmente pungente

Non sarebbe una sorpresa stupefacente, e anche a parti invertite (10 anni a lasagne) funzionerebbe perfettamente.

Perche non è tanto il "cosa sacrifici per avere cosa" ( le lasagne o l'insalata,) ma il fatto che siano due bisogni precisi e ben noti

Quanto alla tua domanda.. a.cosa può portare?

Beh.. dipende, secondo me (e questa è davvero una opinione personale)..

Chiaro che se siamo una famiglia benestante col negro che ti fa vento mentre leggi il giornale e 3 badanti che ti guardano la prole mentre fai talassoterapia, puoi "dedicarti" a coltivare quelle pulsioni che hai consapevolmente messo dentro sin dall'inizio (ove si siano messe di comune accordo)

Diversamente i problemi "gestionali" possono prendere il sopravvento (e qui di testimonianze ne abbiamo a centinaia) e ti ritrovi un po' fuori luogo con le tue pulsioni, mentre una realtà ti "richiama all'ordine" (diciamo così)

Poi.. c'è pure chi riesce a fare lo spogliarello dopo due notti insonni con figliolo che ti ha smerdato l'ennesimo pannolone..

A me sembrano rappresentazioni da mulino bianco in versione hard, molto più di quelle proposte nella celeberrima pubblicità..

Però sai.. io come tutti, di mondo ne ho visto un pezzettino.. 

A conferma di ciò Non raramente noto che con figli grandi e a "progetto realizzato" oltre i 45/50 anni ci son coppie che da questo punto di vista sorprendentemente "decollano"

E non credo sia un caso, proprio perché si allentano tante problematiche e si svuotano i fardelli "familiari"

A volte il "decollo" avviene dopo una separazione, con un nuovo/a compagno/a , come è accaduto a una mia amica che a 50 anni era una donna triste e sfiduciata sull'orlo della separazione, e 5 anni dopo, paradossalmente, un fiore appena sbocciato, trasgressiva e piena di vita


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sul primo punto, nessuno ovviamente obbliga..
> 
> ma essendo la premessa che ogni progetto spesso implica "sacrifici" (consapevoli e non obbligatori)  più o meno capita di frequente che nel tempo questi "bisogni sacrificati" possano bussare alla porta..
> 
> ...



La vita ( anche) in coppia e' fatta di ciclicità. A maggior ragione alla luce di quelle che ne sono anche le asperità, dichiararsi bigamo prima ancora di aver intrapreso quel percorso, può ben fare capire la presa di coscienza di cosa sia un reale sostegno nelle difficoltà. Che sostegno non è  solo alzarsi a turno per cambiare il pannolone. In quei frangenti l'ascolto si fa ancora più duro, ancorché dovrebbe farsi necessario non riguardando  "ovvietà". E invece va spesso a farsi friggere. Senza che possa darsi neanche colpa al terreno familiare.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> dichiararsi bigamo prima ancora di aver intrapreso quel percorso, può ben fare capire la presa di coscienza di cosa sia un reale sostegno nelle difficoltà.


Non so se sia in uso una simile dichiarazione, ai miei tempi non usava

Però che mi piaccia la topa è cosa nota a chiunque mi conosca da tempo

Non so se vale lo stesso


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se sia in uso una simile dichiarazione, ai miei tempi non usava
> 
> Però che mi piaccia la topa è cosa nota a chiunque mi conosca da tempo
> 
> Non so se vale lo stesso


Credo che chiunque sia attratto dall'altro sesso.

Penso che almeno ad inizio progetto tu sia partito senza avere la bigamia in testa.

Che adesso usi il fatto che ti piace la topa per motivare le tue scelte, in sé credo significhi poco. Se invece eri già lupo che perde il pelo ma non il vizio, questo lo sai tu.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che chiunque sia attratto dall'altro sesso.
> 
> Penso che almeno ad inizio progetto tu sia partito senza avere la bigamia in testa.
> 
> Che adesso usi il fatto che ti piace la topa per motivare le tue scelte, in sé credo significhi poco. Se invece eri già lupo che perde il pelo ma non il vizio, questo lo sai tu.


Il mio percorso di vita è talmente noioso e uguale a quello di milioni di altri che nemmeno ho stimoli a parlarne più di tanto

Ha similitudini notevoli anche col tuo, per dire.. pur con diversi connotati

All'inizio il "sacrificio" era di nessun peso (ma l'assenza di peso nulla toglie a un sacrificio)

Un bel momento ha avuto evidentemente più peso, assumendo i connotati di sacrificio così come comunemente identificato (doloroso)

Quando il tempo e le circostanze hanno deciso che era arrivato un certo momento, qualcosa dentro me ha detto: " oggi desidero NON sacrificarmi più

Più o meno se accosti questo schema alla tua relazione, pur cambiando i termini del sacrificio, potrai trovare le stesse assonanze

La differenza è che il tuo "non mi sacrifico più" ha determinato la morte del tuo nucleo familiare così come si era originato

Mentre il mio "non mi sacrifico più" ha determinato l'incontro e una intimità con altre persone

Esito che non rinnego, così come penso valga anche per te


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio percorso di vita è talmente noioso e uguale a quello di milioni di altri che nemmeno ho stimoli a parlarne più di tanto
> 
> Ha similitudini notevoli anche col tuo, per dire.. pur con diversi connotati
> 
> ...


Parto dalla fine: l'esito non lo rinnego, ma io proprio non avevo, la scelta  

Per il resto non so: quello che ti posso dire e' che tanti trovano affinità tra il mio percorso  (se così lo possiamo chiamare) e il loro. Non mi sono risparmiata niente, via


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo al secondo post.
> 
> Se non l'ho capito male, in quel post mi chiedi "ma ti pare che dopo vent'anni osservarti mentre ti masturbo mi possa dire qualcosa di nuovo di te?"
> 
> ...


Ma la masturbazione è un momento di conoscenza reciproca interessante in quanto tale in una fase iniziale. Poi i cambiamenti si vivono insieme. Non vedo come potrebbero essere meglio comunicati in una forma solitaria.
 A me sembra che tu abbia l’idea che molte persone non provino le varianti sessuali, che poi non è che siano moltissime infatti Il kamasutra varia con una gamba su e una giù come se quando si fa sesso si sia imbalsamati e non ci si muovesse, mentre per quanto ne su tutti fanno tutto, parlano, verbalizzano le sensazioni ecc. E così ci sarà anche un momento in cui ci si tocca individualmente e reciprocamente, ma all’interno di tutte le varianti ogni volta che si fa.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Molto asetticamente, *la coppia è al servizio del progetto* perché come ben sembra emergere, il "progetto" è esso stesso un bisogno individuale.
> 
> Altrimenti l'impalcatura non starebbe in piedi nemmeno 2 settimane.
> 
> ...


E' un pensiero che mi stranisce molto. Lo comprendo. Ma mi stranisce.

E' come dire che l'uomo è al sesrvizio della tecnologia (ed in effetti in certi casi è esattamente così) e non viceversa. 

Mi fa strano che la creazione (il progetto) che essendo creazione può essere costruito su misura finisca per prendere il controllo dei creatori. 

I progetti hanno regole esterne a cui sottostare. Ma non sono queste che reggono l'autenticità e la personalizzazione a mio parere.
Sono le regole interne, il "su misura" che rende ogni progetto valido in se stesso e unico in se stesso a fare la differenza per come la vedo io. 

La personalizzazione.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi ha stupito la sua lucidità. Non mi ha colpito la sua schiettezza. Noi siamo abituati a parlare senza troppi filtri. Omissioni escluse.
> Per la parte sessuale si'. Mia moglie non ama il sesso orale.


Cosa significa "omissioni escluse"?

Faccio fatica a metter insieme il "parlar senza troppi filtri" con le "omissioni"

A mio parere il parlar schietto dovrebbe riguardare proprio le omissioni.
E dicendo questo mi riferisco alla vision di progetto. Quindi a fondamento del progetto stesso, paradigma.

Poi so che è una scelta individuale.
il mio ex sapeva di me, di quel che penso...eppure, quando gliel'ho ricordato, volendone riparlare, mi aveva detto che pensava "scherzassi"  

E' uno dei motivi per cui l'ho lasciato. Forse il fondamentale.
Mi ero resa conto che la nostra vision era inconciliabile, e quindi il progetto in realtà non esisteva.Progetto comune intendo.
Esistevano due progetti individuali.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però la coppia non deve essere finalizzata solo al soddisfacimento di tutti i bisogni.
> Capita di dover rinunciare a qualcosa.
> Non è un dramma se il resto funziona.



Tutti i bisogni non è semplicemente possibile soddisfarli. E' una illusione che secondo me deve esser messa fuori dal progetto fin dai primi passi insieme. 

Certo, non piace...rompe il romanticismo 
Ma è onesto. 

Rinunciare...dipende. 
Io preferisco mediare. 

E comunque anche esporre e condividere chiaramente il fatto che alcuni bisogni non sono soddisfatti.
E tenerci sopra l'attenzione. 

Equilibrio dialettico e dinamico condiviso fra soddisfazione e insoddisfazione.
Anche l'insoddisfazione, se usata intenzionalmente, è un motore di benessere e condivisione.


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa significa "omissioni escluse"?
> 
> *Faccio fatica a metter insieme il "parlar senza troppi filtri" con le "omissioni"
> *
> ...


Non dirlo a me:carneval:, ma non è rara questa visione.
, soprattutto quando è necessaria per celare un tradimento e le voglie che gli si associano.
La realtà dei rapporti è spesso contraddittoria.
Molto probabilmente è facile essere schietti quando si ha un vantaggio, meno quando accade il contrario.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' come dire che l'uomo è al sesrvizio della tecnologia (ed in effetti in certi casi è esattamente così) e non viceversa.
> 
> Mi fa strano che la creazione (il progetto) che essendo creazione può essere costruito su misura finisca per prendere il controllo dei creatori.
> 
> .


Si.. può andare a finire proprio così

È la differenza tra la teoria e la pratica, non sempre ovviamente, ma spesso si

Io vivo in una zona commerciale, quando a volte la notte scatta un allarme (in estate poi, a finestre aperte) , nessuno pensa 

"oddio i ladri!! Per fortuna che la tecnologia è al servizio della sicurezza, e ora se la staranno dando a gambe, quei gaglioffi"

Partono sempre in automatico improperi contro il padrone del negozio di ottica o di quello del negozio di argenteria, Perché il "suo allarme" è scattato chissà perché (e guarda caso non c'è mai alcun ladro, nella.mia via nel 100% dei casi in cui è scattato, e ci vivo da 20 anni)

Si migliora, si perfeziona.. si aggiusta, si calibra, ma... spesso quando il padrone scende giù dal letto e si precipita, non trova i ladri ma gli insulti che arrivano dalle finestre


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me:carneval:, ma non è rara questa visione.
> , soprattutto quando è necessaria per celare un tradimento e le voglie che gli si associano.
> La realtà dei rapporti è spesso contraddittoria.
> *Molto probabilmente è facile essere schietti quando si ha un vantaggio*, meno quando accade il contrario.



Buh....io ho mentito. Ero anche piuttosto brava. E lo sarei pure adesso, se decidessi di mentire. 

Non è mai stato esattamente un vantaggio però.
Era il primo passo nel prender consapevolezza del fatto che dall'altra parte non c'era spazio. Per i non detti. Per trasformarli in detti. 

Una comodità, ecco. Più che un vantaggio.

D'altro canto, le mie relazioni si sono trasformate raramente in storie stabili di lunga durata proprio per quel motivo lì.
Non potevo essere schietta. 

Quindi alla fine, ho sempre scelto di andar fuori dalle storie perchè sulla bilancia pesava di più l'esser schietta che qualunque altra cosa. 
E forse perchè il progetto per me non è mai stato centrale. 
Anzi, ho sempre pensato che se non era su misura, ne facevo a meno. 
Un rinunciataria per certi versi. 

Ora come ora, l'ho detto più volte, con G. mi sembra che stiamo costruendo su misura. 
Se così non sarà penso che andrò come ho fatto le altre volte.

Il welfare è una grande risorsa. 
E una compagnia per la vecchiaia, una volta rinunciato del tutto al progetto come lo intendo io...beh...una vale l'altra. A quel punto dubito mi porrei il problema della fedeltà o altra. Un po' per la mia età :carneval: un po' perchè il punto centrale per me resta esser fedele a me. E se questo comporta il mentire, che poi equivale a lasciar l'altro nell'illusione, ben venga il mentire. 
Ma a quel punto per quanto mi riguarda sarebbe cambiata la vision. 

Credo che non aver mai desiderato una famiglia con matrimonio e tutto il resto mi abbia spostata parecchio riguardo questa questione. 

In fondo io non mi sono comunque mai sposata. Proprio perchè non avevo piena fiducia nel desiderio dell'altro di costruire un progetto che rompesse internamente alcune regole. 

Omissioni in primis. 

non so se mi spiego

E ti ringrazio...mi stai permettendo di ragionare e ordinare cose


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. può andare a finire proprio così
> 
> È la differenza tra la teoria e la pratica, non sempre ovviamente, ma spesso si
> 
> ...


già

credo che accorgersene dopo, e non averlo come base, come prerequisito....
non lasci molto spazio di aggiustamento

Se io sono partita col progetto come fine e non come mezzo, è ovvio che non posso parlare del fatto che se mi guardo in giro desidero altre persone. Anche se il progetto lo voglio con te. 

Specialmente se tu hai gli stessi presupposti.

non c'è spazio.

Ed è un po' per questo che il pensiero che un traditore parli prima di tradire è un'altra idealizzazione. 
Non può parlarne perchè non c'è spazio di parola al di fuori del progetto.

E se mi interessa il progetto taccio. 

Parlo se il progetto son disposta a farlo saltare. 

E' inevitabile.

Per forza il ragazzino parla alla radio....non ha mica alternative. 
Anche se...cosa saggia sarebbe esattamente mettere a rischio il progetto. Paradossalmente per dargli una possibilità di autenticità.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la masturbazione è un momento di conoscenza reciproca interessante in quanto tale in una fase iniziale. Poi i cambiamenti si vivono insieme. Non vedo come potrebbero essere meglio comunicati in una forma solitaria.
> A me sembra che tu abbia l’idea che molte persone non provino le varianti sessuali, che poi non è che siano moltissime infatti Il kamasutra varia con una gamba su e una giù come se quando si fa sesso si sia imbalsamati e non ci si muovesse, mentre per quanto ne su tutti fanno tutto, parlano, verbalizzano le sensazioni ecc. E così ci sarà anche un momento in cui ci si tocca individualmente e reciprocamente, ma all’interno di tutte le varianti ogni volta che si fa.



Forse capisco meglio...mi ci ha fatto pensare il tuo riferimento al kamasutra.

Io non sto parlando esattamente della pratica. Anche se sono dell'idea che la maggior parte delle persone in effetti non provi molte varianti di pratiche sessuali. Che sono moltissime. 

Ma non è a questo che mi riferisco.

Io mi riferisco alla masturbazione come rapporto con sè nella sessualità che vien condiviso con l'altro.

Quindi non la masturbazione intesa come atto sessuale in senso stretto.
Ma come pratica di tenerezza e vicinanza. Di espressione. Di calore. 
Invece di darti un bacio, ti prendo in mano il cazzo per il piacere di  toccarti. 
O tu mi metti una mano mutande per il piacere di farlo. 
O siamo seduti sul divano e toccarsi è spontaneo e immediato e non portatore di altro se non di piacere come farsi una carezza. Che poi significa non entrare nel protocollo "ci tocchiamo, dobbiamo concludere in un qualche modo".
O che c'è spazio e se ne ho voglia mi masturbo davanti a te con la stessa semplicità in cui mi fumo una sigaretta davanti a te. Reciprocamente ovviamente. 

Di questo sto parlando.
Confidenza e intimità. Conoscenza e approfondimento. 

Ossia che la masturbazione, come la penetrazione o altro, non siano viste come pratiche ma come messaggi e comunicazioni di un aspetto della relazionalità di coppia. Aspetto giocoso e allegro, per l'appunto. 
Che non porta con sè altro che se stesso. 

E allora si parla di erotismo attraverso pratiche. 
Di sessualità e non di sesso. 

Quindi è divertente mettere un ovetto vibrante e andare insieme a fare la spesa.
Non per il godere in sè, ma per la complicità che si gioca.
O usare insieme giocattoli, o guardare insieme porno. 
O quel che viene in mente e diverte eroticamente entrambi.

Una amica dice "tener teso il filo dell'eccitazione". Ricordarsene. 
E considerarlo un aspetto di primaria importanza nella comunicazione di coppia. 

Gioco, allegria di comunicazione corporea, dove la genitalità non è qualcosa di riservato al sesso ma è parte semplice della corporeità.
E come tale vien trattata.
E allora diventa "eccitante" eroticamente parlando che io sono "disabile" per dire e tu mi aiuti nella cura del mio corpo. (roba bellissima fra l'altro)
Gioco e insieme Cura.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> già
> 
> credo che accorgersene dopo, e non averlo come base, come prerequisito....
> non lasci molto spazio di aggiustamento
> ...



Funziona esattamente così, consapevolmente o meno

Quasi sempre inconsapevolmente

Che poi insomma.. diciamocelo

Quanti "progetti" anche di tipo tecnico (strade, ponti, grandi opere, centrali elettriche, termovalorizzatori, gallerie, dighe.. etc.. ) vengono fatti "nel silenzio" di una serie di cosette interessanti

Non è la scoperta dell'acqua calda, avviene proprio così

Poi crolla il ponte Morandi (esempio) e viene fuori che era tanto tempo che si sapeva (e si taceva) circa le sue condizioni

Per "tenere in piedi" (il progetto a cui non si VUOLE rinunciare) il silenzio assai spesso è un prezzo da pagare

Da sempre


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Funziona esattamente così, consapevolmente o meno
> 
> Quasi sempre inconsapevolmente
> 
> ...


O si assume (cosa che è poi molto realistica) che l'eternità di quel progetto non è data.

E si gioca su un altro tavolo.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> O si assume (cosa che è poi molto realistica) che l'eternità di quel progetto non è data.
> 
> E si gioca su un altro tavolo.


Questo è sicuramente possibile

Se c'è la consapevolezza che si mette a rischio tutto, come ben dicevi

Ma se la consapevolezza che a volte leggo qui, si ferma superficialmente a: 

"sei mio compagno/a.. no? Ti ho sposato/a..  no? Abbiamo pure fatto figli insieme, no..?  Si diceva quel giorno mano nella mano sul fiume, che ci si diceva sempre tutto, no?.."

Ecco.. mi sembra che ci si stia sedendo a un tavolo dove forse sarebbe meglio non sedere, con quelle premesse

Questo penso io .. è solo una opinione mia


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è sicuramente possibile
> 
> Se c'è la consapevolezza che si mette a rischio tutto, come ben dicevi
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo 

io credo di esser condizionata da una esperienza di vita in cui ho contato principalmente su me stessa e costruito sulla variabilità mia e dell'altro. 
so che non è cosa gradita. Manco esplicitarla. 

Io l'ho sempre esplicitata lo stesso. 
Ma, ripeto, il progetto non è mai stato una mia priorità.

O meglio, un progetto da cui a priori veniva esclusa la varianza. 
Uno costruito sulle promesse riguardo il futuro (ho sempre pensato fossero anticipazioni di chi le esprime e riguardassero più il presente che altro. Mi fido molto, molto poco di chi promette cose). 

Capisco che se prometto di non cambiare desideri e desiderio...poi fare retromarcia, contando anche che tutto il resto tutto sommato funziona, sia quasi impossibile. 

Dipende sempre dal "ne vale la pena" e da quanto pesa il sacrificio.
A volte io comprendo la menzogna. 
E anche il tradimento.

E' un accomodamento che fa comodo a tutti, in fondo.
Se non lo si porta allo scoperto.

Anche se, da traditrice, ad un certo punto mi sembrava un rassegnarmi...e facevo saltare il banco  quel punto. 

Ma ho anche sempre fatto in modo da non aver legami materiali. 
Una rinuncia al posto del sacrificio, fondamentalmente. 

Ad oggi, son ancora contenta di averlo fatto. Credo siano scelte.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo te (ma lo chiedo pure a @_ipazia_) a voler condividere l'ovvio (che tutti abbiamo pulsioni) all'interno della famiglia (o da fidanzati), a cosa può portare? Concretamente. Al di là del poter parlare liberamente per il gusto di parlare liberamente. Come forma mentis, che quella è una libertà (di poter parlare di tutto) che apprezzo.


Se io dico amore e tu dici amore. Stiam dicendo la stessa cosa?

Dubito.
Stesso significante ma diverso significato.

Se diam per scontato che entrambe diamo lo stesso significato, potremmo disquisire per ore di due cose diverse, senza saperlo e senza giungere a nessuna conclusione. Una perdita di tempo fondamentalmente.

Cosa significa avere pulsioni?

Per me vuol dire cose, per te altre, per altri altro. 

se non ci si confronta non solo si da per scontato l'ovvio, ma si decide a priori che l'ovvio è uguale per tutti. (è che l'altro è come me)

Detto questo se non posso parlare liberamente in casa mia, anche di cose scomode perchè il farlo turba l'equilibrio...per me è semplice, non è casa mia. 

Se al mio uomo dico che sono attratta da quell'altro uomo, e posso farlo, ne esce un discorso non sull'altro uomo, di cui frega poco a entrambi e che messo sulla bilancia sappiamo entrambi dove va a pendere il piatto.
Ne esce un discorso sui bisogni che sento e che proietto su quell'altro uomo

Perchè questo è possibile?
Perchè ci sono i fondamentali esplicitati.

E quindi l'ovvietà delle pulsioni (che tanto ovvia non è) diventa un terreno in cui confrontarsi e crescere insieme. 
Tenendo insieme conto del tempo che passa.

Ovviamente vale anche a rovescio.

G. è attratto da altre donne. 
Di volta in volta ci riconosce dentro che bisogni riguardano lui. E ne parliamo. Serenamente. 

E' crescita e conoscenza per entrambi.
E mettere ogni volta la luce sul nostro valore come coppia e su quel che vogliamo nella nostra coppia.
compresi i bisogni che non ci soddisfiamo reciprocamente. 

Certo...ne esce anche roba ruvida. 
E dirsi cose che turbano lo scorrere della routine scuote...a mio parere ne val la pena.
non per le promesse o il progetto o la fedeltà.

Per me è questa famiglia.
il posto dove c'è spazio. Anche e soprattutto per l'ovvio.
che l'ovvio sia desidero altri oppure sia ti voglio bene. 

Troverei ipocrita una fedeltà, una monogamia, basata sul silenzio dei desideri. 
come troverei poco autentica una coppia fondata sull'omissione di parti di sè.

A quel punto sto da sola e mi trovo un amante su misura per soddisfare i bisogni di stabilità.
Ma non sarebbe il mio compagno. Sarebbe il mio amante. Anche se fosse single e tutto dedicato a me. E viceversa io tutta dedicata a lui.


Certo che se l'ovvio può mettere in discussione la stabilità di una struttura...tanto ovvio non è.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse capisco meglio...mi ci ha fatto pensare il tuo riferimento al kamasutra.
> 
> Io non sto parlando esattamente della pratica. Anche se sono dell'idea che la maggior parte delle persone in effetti non provi molte varianti di pratiche sessuali. Che sono moltissime.
> 
> ...


Beh allora pensiamo alla stessa cosa.
Anche se io penso che l’aspetto  Luna park dopo un po’ stanca.
Ovviamente le cose si riducono con bambini per casa.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E mettere ogni volta la luce sul nostro valore come coppia e su quel che vogliamo nella nostra coppia.
> compresi i bisogni che non ci soddisfiamo reciprocamente.
> 
> Certo...ne esce anche roba ruvida.
> E dirsi cose che turbano lo scorrere della routine scuote...a mio parere ne val la pena.


Te che probabilmente sei Tra i pochi utenti che sanno parlare con piena libertà anche di "ruvidità" e di "scomodità" nella coppia (ovviamente senza metterla sulla pagliacciata o la battuta su cui fare risatine prudenti) potresti se ti va spiegare come viene vissuta la cosa?

In genere immagino ci sia nella coppia "classica" una sorta di atteggiamento stupito, scandalizzato o come di chi sta ricevendo una provocazione..

Ad esempio quando viene manifestato un desiderio verso altri che non può essere per propria costituzione/inclinazione (fisica o non) soddisfatto pienamente dal compagno/a

Tra voi invece che accade..?.. come si reagisce? Com'è l'approccio?

(Se ti va ovviamente.. a livello di testimonianza)


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se io dico amore e tu dici amore. Stiam dicendo la stessa cosa?
> 
> Dubito.
> Stesso significante ma diverso significato.
> ...


Non è infatti l'ovvio di avere pulsioni. Ricontestualizziamolo.

Uno fidanzato da cinque anni, che è quasi dilaniato dal desiderio di altre. In cosa "sfocia", secondo te? Come è raccontarlo alla radio? Non è da pirla, senza nemmeno essersi ancora imbarcato in un progetto?

Questa è la premessa. Io infatti (secondo grassetto) parlavo dell'ovvio che diventa non più ovvio. Non appunto perché a noi tutti non possa capitare di proiettare nostri bisogni su altri. Ma perché appunto non è dell'altro che ci occupiamo facendo un discorso sull'ovvio. Che muove dall'ovvio. Posso essere attratto da chi non sei tu. Ma non sto *soffrendo p*erché non posso soddisfare un bisogno. Sinceramente, che cacchio ti posso rispondere, davanti a una roba simile? Che sei pirla. Vai a soffrire da un'altra parte. E poi magari a posteriori mitigherò quel "pirla", e ti ringrazierò pure per la sincerità, poiché mi ha evitato di cullare un certo tipo di progetto.

Poi tutto può essere: anche che con la fidanzata avesse in mente di non avere figli, di non condividere rogne, di non investire soldi. Eccetera. 
Ma se l'intento era quello di comprare casa e fare figli (per metterla sul banale che tanto banale per me non è), io dall'altra parte cosa ti posso rispondere (in senso costruttivo) al tuo dirmi "ti voglio bene, ma sto soffrendo come un cane perché non posso andare con le altre"? Concretamente. E' chiaro che se nel loro progetto non c'erano case (ma soprattutto direi figli), e fedeltà e tante belle balle (mi posso pure permettere di dirlo, adesso) che corredano i matrimoni, sia anche più facile dare spazio ad ogni tipo di bisogno. Che un bisogno di quel tipo non si risolve in un "gioco a due". Magari a tre si , ma non è che certe "predisposizioni" non le si sappia da prima. Anche perché dubito delle predisposizioni necessitate dai bisogni di uno.
E allora dalla parte della fidanzata, che debbo rispondere? 
Pazienza: sarebbe stato forse meglio saperlo prima, che cinque anni sono sempre cinque anni, e non è detto che se anche non si guardi al "progetto" più che alla persona, con quei presupposti non si sarebbe magari vista un'altra persona. Come è normale.
Tutto qui.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh allora pensiamo alla stessa cosa.
> Anche se io penso che l’aspetto  Luna park dopo un po’ stanca.
> Ovviamente le cose si riducono con bambini per casa.


Mi sa che suppergiù stiam dicendo cose simili, sì 

E ovviamente coi bambini e la routine le cose cambiano...ma io penso fermamente che sia parte dell'impegno di coppia aver cura di quella dimensione in cui il corpo è parte integrante del rapporto. 

Che sì, è anche luna park, ma è un luna park speciale. 
Di quelli che non possono essere replicati.
Perchè è tessuto nella storia allo stesso modo di tutto il resto. 
con lo stesso peso.

E mi sto convincendo che questa o è una cosa condivisa pienamente fin dall'inizio o quel filo diventa una invenzione che ha radici nel ricordo. 

Come perdere l'opportunità di riscoprirsi e trovarsi dopo 30 anni a toccarsi in una stradina buia come adolescenti.
E non perchè si sta ricercando qualcosa di andato..ma perchè quel desiderio, rinnovato e cambiato insieme a tutto il resto è ancora lì.

E probabilmente c'è dentro una dose di culo...una compenetrazione che mi sto convincendo essere piuttosto rara. 
Ma che se anche c'è, se non viene nominata e riconosciuta e nutrita, si sperde. 

Ecco perchè battevo sulla masturbazione. Non come pratica in sè...ma come porta d'accesso reciproca.
Con il corpo come soglia fisica, ma per andare in posti spirituali. E per spirituali intendo la comprensione di eros...che senza thanatos ha qualche difficoltà


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è infatti l'ovvio di avere pulsioni. Ricontestualizziamolo.
> 
> Uno fidanzato da cinque anni, che è quasi dilaniato dal desiderio di altre. In cosa "sfocia", secondo te? Come è raccontarlo alla radio? Non è da pirla, senza nemmeno essersi ancora imbarcato in un progetto?
> 
> ...


Non lo so se è pirla.

Di per certo, ha un suo qualche motivo che non gli permette di parlare in una relazione. 

Motivo giusto, sbagliato?
buh...non lo so.

Ma se il mio uomo vien da me e mi dice che non soddisfo alcuni suoi bisogni, quel che dipende da me è la mia reazione. 

Posso offendermi. Giudicarlo. Sentirmi sottratto qualcosa. Sentirmi sminuita o poco considerata. 

Oppure posso sospendermi (nei miei bisogni, che tanto non vanno da nessuna parte) e ascoltare quello che mi sta dicendo. Considerare importante quel che mi dice. Più delle aspettative di progetto. 
Ossia che il non soddisfare alcuni bisogni lo fa soffrire. 
E accogliere quella sofferenza.
E includerla nella relazione che ho con lui.

Questo significa che non giudico i suoi bisogni nella mia scala di priorità e invece sospendo il giudizio su quei bisogni.
Dando anche a bisogni che per me non esistono, una dignità che non lo fa ricadere nell'esser pirla ai miei occhi. 

E non vale far finta. 

Parlare e discutere non significa non avere reazioni. non sentirsi feriti, impauriti o altro.

significa includere tutto questo in una dialettica. 
Di rispetto innanzitutto. E poi di cura.

Io rispetto i suoi bisogni. Anche se a me possono sembrare offensivi o addirittura lesivi. 
E lui con me. 

E rispetto per me significa non aver timore di deludere,far soffrire, offendere l'altro.
Reciprocamente. 

Quei bisogni possono riguardare una miriade di cose eh.
Mica necessariamente pulsioni sessuali. 

E' una forma della fiducia.

Quella che manca se parlo con qualcuno dei miei bisogni e quel qualcuno non è il mio uomo. 
E viceversa.

Ma non è qualcosa che si improvvisa.

Se questi due han passato 5 anni a raccontarsi storie del tipo che si ameranno per sempre, che non vedono che l'un l'altro, che loro due e nessuno mai, che lei è la più bella del reame, e lui pure etc etc e che insieme supereranno ogni difficoltà etc etc...metterci dentro attrazione per altre belle non è mica scontato.

io capisco sia la paura del dire (significherebbe rompere cose) sia la sofferenza che deriva dal pensare reale la relazione con lei ma non riuscire a trovar spazio per quell'attrazione, fisiologica e potenzialmente pure arricchente per entrambi. 

come reagisce lei?

Sei un pirla. Mi hai detto che ero la più bella, che come me nessuno mai, son cinque anni che immaginiamo i fiori d'arancio e adesso te ne esci che vuoi le altre?
Allora non sono la più bella, non mi vuoi per davvero...

Mica è facile creare dal nulla un contesto dialogico in cui far rientrare qualcosa che non si capisce neanche bene e che fa sentire pure colpevoli a volte. 

Non è un contesto che basta invocarlo e appare. 

Lo si costruisce proprio a partire dall'ovvio. Che ovvio non è.
l'ovvio è solo similitudine con situazioni conosciute. Ma la similitudine è solo somiglianza. Semplificazione. 

Non è significato e co-costruzione di linguaggio comune. 

L'attrazione per altri, mette necessariamente in discussione il progetto?
scoprire l'acqua calda, ossia che non ci soddisfiamo e non ci soddisferemo pienamente mette in discussione il progetto?

Per me no.
Anzi. E' parte della realisticità del progetto.

Certo...significa che il progetto comprende anche il dolore che reciprocamente ci si può dare, al pari del piacere.
E aver chiari i propri limiti a riguardo

Non in nome del progetto
Ma in nome di se stessi. Ognun per sè. 
Aver condiviso e aggiornato. Costantemente.

Questo a mio parere.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te che probabilmente sei Tra i pochi utenti che sanno parlare con piena libertà anche di "ruvidità" e di "scomodità" nella coppia (ovviamente senza metterla sulla pagliacciata o la battuta su cui fare risatine prudenti) potresti se ti va spiegare come viene vissuta la cosa?
> 
> In genere immagino ci sia nella coppia "classica" una sorta di atteggiamento stupito, scandalizzato o come di chi sta ricevendo una provocazione..
> 
> ...



Certo che accade. 

Semplicemente ci ricordiamo a vicenda che l'intento non è ferire anche quando il dire provoca ferite. 

E questo significa includere nei presupposti relazionali il provocarsi dolore. 
Dirselo. E accettarlo.

Ma facendosi ognuno carico del proprio dolore e dei limiti a riguardo.

Quindi ci diciamo cose che possono ferire e/o offendere. Condividiamo anche quello.
E poi andiamo oltre e vediamo se quelle ferite ci stanno o meno nella relazione. Nel ne vale la pena. 

io so che lui non farebbe niente contro di me.
Ma so anche che  suoi desideri potrebbero farmi male. 

E lui lo sa di me.

Ce lo diciamo. E valutiamo. 
E rivediamo limiti e accettazione. 

Di certo non facciam giri di parole.

Se lui pensa che ho il culo molle e che non gli piace me lo dice e mi chiede di averne cura. Senza preamboli o cagate del mi piaci tanto lo stesso.(a cui fra l'altro non crederei...lo conosco...comprende il processo del tempo ma non tollera la mancanza di impegno e cura).
Ovvio che ci resto male. Ma so che il suo intento non è farmi male. Pur non avendo timore di farmene. 
Se mi guardo il culo e vedo che ha ragione, mi impegno a risollevarlo. 
Ovviamente anche per me il culo molle è un dispiacere. 
E il suo criticarmi è una motivazione a migliorarmi.

Allo stesso modo io con lui.

Per fare un esempio scemo e facile 

Questo chiedevi?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che accade.
> 
> Semplicemente ci ricordiamo a vicenda che l'intento non è ferire anche quando il dire provoca ferite.
> 
> ...


Perché è una cagata mi piaci lo stesso?
Se mi dicessero che ho il culo molle e di averne cura troverebbero in fretta la porta di uscita 
Ne abbiamo già discusso. Io non ci resterei male per il culo molle ma per aver scelto qualcuno che se mi diventa il culo molle prova meno desiderio per me
OvviAnenfe non mi sfiorerebbe mai di chiedere a l’uomo che amo di aver cura del suo culo se diventa molle.  Ammesso che me ne accorga. 
Mi mette un’infinita Tristezza questa cosa.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché è una cagata mi piaci lo stesso?
> Se mi dicessero che ho il culo molle e di averne cura troverebbero in fretta la porta di uscita
> Ne abbiamo già discusso. Io non ci resterei male per il culo molle ma per aver scelto qualcuno che se mi diventa il culo molle prova meno desiderio per me
> OvviAnenfe non mi sfiorerebbe mai di chiedere a l’uomo che amo di aver cura del suo culo se diventa molle.  Ammesso che me ne accorga.
> Mi mette un’infinita Tristezza questa cosa.


Per me è una cagata perchè il mio corpo è parte integrante del suo desiderarmi. 

E il modo in cui io ho cura del mio corpo, che è parte di quello che sono, è parte delle motivazioni per cui lui ha scelto me e non un'altra.

Ergo se bypassasse l'attenzione a questo mi starebbe trascurando. 

Idem io con lui eh. 
Se a lui venisse la pancia, glielo farei notare e gli chiederei di "tenersi". 
E lui rimarrebbe deluso e si sentirebbe trascurato se io non me ne accorgessi. 

Tutto questo fuori dai segni del tempo.

Credo che tu lo legga come dispregio...sbaglio?

Per me è aver cura del mio corpo. E io del suo.
come quando mi dice che ho bisogno di andare dalla parrucchiera o di comprarmi qualcosa di bello, o io gli dico che ha da regolarsi la barba o mettere jeans decenti!

Ci guardiamo reciprocamente. Semplicemente. 

Non è un ricatto. 
E' un patto. E la verifica della validità delle condizioni. Senza sconti. 
ci siam scelti per certe caratteristiche (esser sportiva è una di queste) se scompaiono decadono anche alcune motivazioni. 
A me sembra scontato.
E non è che se è corpo è meno importante di altro.

Se mi ha scelta perchè son dolce e poi mi rivelo una arpia...l'ho imbrogliato.
Idem lui.
Decade la motivazione a riguardo. 

Fra corpo e caratteristiche emotive io nn faccio differenza.
Il tutto considerando ovviamente lo scorrere del tempo. 

Se mi rompesse i coglioni per le rughe sarebbe tutta un'altra questione.

Tutto questo reciprocamente ovviamente.

Se mi dicesse "hai il culo molle - perchè non fai attività e ti strafoghi di cibo spazzatura - ma ti desidero come prima" non gli crederei. No...sarei delusa da lui. 
Non sarebbe la persona che ho deciso di tenermi vicina. 

E pensa che uno dei motivi è proprio che mi sollecita anche su questi aspetti.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che accade.
> 
> Semplicemente ci ricordiamo a vicenda che l'intento non è ferire anche quando il dire provoca ferite.
> 
> ...


L'esempio va benissimo , questo chiedevo 

E sulla scorta dell'esempio mi viene da ridacchiare immaginando una risposta "adeguata" al progetto classico, del tipo: "ha parlato Brad Pitt.." (con una risata fragorosa a presa di culo) :rotfl:

(Sto pensando in effetti a una coppia di miei amici ..)


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me è una cagata perchè il mio corpo è parte integrante del suo desiderarmi.
> 
> E il modo in cui io ho cura del mio corpo, che è parte di quello che sono, è parte delle motivazioni per cui lui ha scelto me e non un'altra.
> 
> ...


Mi è bastato che leggere che per te lo è e capisco il tuo discorso
È lontanissimo dal mio quindi per me è una cagata che me lo fai notare mentre è importante per me che io ti piaccia lo stesso.
Forse perché appunto il mio desiderio non si sposta di una virgola davanti al cambiamento fisico dell’altro che non leggo come non cura.
La non cura per me è altro.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi è bastato che leggere che per te lo è e capisco il tuo discorso
> È lontanissimo dal mio quindi per me è una cagata che me lo fai notare mentre è importante per me che io ti piaccia lo stesso.
> Forse perché appunto il mio desiderio non si sposta di una virgola davanti al cambiamento fisico dell’altro che non leggo come non cura.
> La non cura per me è altro.


Sì, ne avevamo già parlato 

Sottolineo una cosa, non sto parlando di cambiamento fisico dovuto allo scorrere del tempo. 

Cosa è per te non cura?


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'esempio va benissimo , questo chiedevo
> 
> E sulla scorta dell'esempio mi viene da ridacchiare immaginando una risposta "adeguata" al progetto classico, del tipo: "ha parlato Brad Pitt.." (con una risata fragorosa a presa di culo) :rotfl:
> 
> (Sto pensando in effetti a una coppia di miei amici ..)


Beh...se ha ragione c'ho poco da fare la splendida rovesciando su di lui (la battutona).

Lui mi segnala un qualcosa che riguarda il mio essere fisico.
A me prenderla o sputarci sopra. 

Io di solito accetto.E provo a guardare coi suoi occhi.
Non a gratis o per amore eh.

Ma perchè nel tempo mi ha dimostrato più e più volte che tiene alla mia "bellezza" fisica ed emotiva. 
Per il suo piacere e per potersi godere il mio. 

Verifico lo stesso però 

E' reciproco comunque.
Se gli rompo il cazzo per qualcosa, avendogli dimostrato più volte che tengo alla sua "bellezza" fisica ed emotiva accetta e guarda. E verifica 

Certo è che se mi ha detto stronzate mica gli faccio la battutona...lo insacco senza mezza termini 
E lui con me. 

E' qualcosa che riguarda l'affidarsi uno allo sguardo dell'altro, ai diversi livelli a cui lo sguardo arriva.
Andare a caccia insieme


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me è una cagata perchè il mio corpo è parte integrante del suo desiderarmi.
> 
> E il modo in cui io ho cura del mio corpo, che è parte di quello che sono, è parte delle motivazioni per cui lui ha scelto me e non un'altra.
> 
> ...


Trovo sempre molto interessanti i tuoi interventi e li leggo con piacere 
Riguardo quanto hai scritto leggo molta forza nel tenere questo costante nel tempo. 
L'esempio che citi (della pancia) fa parte della cura di se stessi (non è solo estetica ma anche salute), poi per fattori di stress, lavoro, o altro potrebbe essere meno seguito. A volte fare notare qualcosa in un periodo magari stressante può portare a focalizzarsi ancor più in negativo (dire a qualcuno "non fumare non fumare" ad esempio porta la persona a pensare alla sigaretta). Per come ti leggo credo tu faccia un lavoro molto più profondo, o che sia stato fatto alla base del rapporto tra e te e il tuo compagno. Sbaglio? O l'avete scritto man mano?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ne avevamo già parlato
> 
> Sottolineo una cosa, non sto parlando di cambiamento fisico dovuto allo scorrere del tempo.
> 
> Cosa è per te non cura?


Nemmeno io parlavo di trascorrere del tempo. Ci mancherebbe altro
Il non aver cura può essere l’abbigliamento, il trucco i capelli le mani, l'essere Trasandati in generale. 
Se c’s Una cosa che ho apprezzato sempre di mio marito era che il suo desiderio non era legato a come mi presentavo a letto, alla depilazione fatta o non fatta, al pigiamone o alla casmicua da notte sexy.
Nei suoi innumerevoli cambiamenti di peso il mio desiderio è sempre rimasto invariato 
I mutamenti sono dovuti al cambiamento della persona non del suo aspetto


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se ha ragione c'ho poco da fare la splendida rovesciando su di lui (la battutona).
> 
> Lui mi segnala un qualcosa che riguarda il mio essere fisico.
> A me prenderla o sputarci sopra.
> ...


Eh.. 

Il problema è che forse han ragione tutti e due.. e bisogna vedere se chi segnala il problema altrui è altrettanto propositivo nel ricever la segnalazione che gli arrivasse.. 

E non è tutto . (Purtroppo)

Perché nel "terreno familiare" da quel rilievo, per la regola dei vasi comunicanti, possono entrare in "gioco" situazioni le più disparate

Che possono magari controsegnalare che il culo molle c'è l'ho, perché mentre tu vai in palestra e con gli amici a far le corsette con le tutine sega (che ovviamente qualcun altro lava e stira) io devo mettere a posto casa e seguire i figli nelle loro attività (hai dei  figli, mio caro, lo sapevi vero?)

E siccome magari chi dovrebbe fare il rilievo sul culo molle questo lo sa bene, ha ben cura di star zitto e pedalare.. 

Perché può pure essere che il risultato di quella "segnalazione" sia che deve "rinunciare" a qualcosa per portare nella "gestione familiare" più energie, dato che l'altra ha deciso di mettere su un culo sodo andando in palestra, motivata dal marito 

Non è facile . .. in pratica.. in un terreno familiare

Il silenzio a volte è d'oro..


----------



## Rosarose (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh..
> 
> Il problema è che forse han ragione tutti e due.. e bisogna vedere che chi segnala il problema altrui è altrettanto propositivo nel ricever la segnalazione che gli arrivasse..
> 
> ...


Come hai ragione!!
Se a me mio marito mi avesse detto che avevo il culo molle, il culo glielo avrei fatto io...prendendo la palla al balzo..
Ma Ipazia non ha figli..
La presenza dei figli la loro cura può diventare terreno di scontro, e lì che Si vede se il progetto e la coppia riescono a convivere.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nemmeno io parlavo di trascorrere del tempo. Ci mancherebbe altro
> Il non aver cura può essere l’abbigliamento, il trucco i capelli le mani, l'essere Trasandati in generale.
> Se c’s Una cosa che ho apprezzato sempre di mio marito era che il suo desiderio non era legato a come mi presentavo a letto, alla depilazione fatta o non fatta, al pigiamone o alla casmicua da notte sexy.
> Nei suoi innumerevoli cambiamenti di peso il mio desiderio è sempre rimasto invariato
> I mutamenti sono dovuti al cambiamento della persona non del suo aspetto


Ti quoto.
L’avere cura è nello stimolare a smettere di fumare, nell’accompagnare a una visita di controllo, non nel condizionare il desiderio al bell’aspetto.


----------



## Lostris (3 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nemmeno io parlavo di trascorrere del tempo. Ci mancherebbe altro
> Il non aver cura può essere l’abbigliamento, il trucco i capelli le mani, l'essere Trasandati in generale.
> Se c’s Una cosa che ho apprezzato sempre di mio marito era che il suo desiderio non era legato a come mi presentavo a letto, alla depilazione fatta o non fatta, al pigiamone o alla casmicua da notte sexy.
> Nei suoi innumerevoli cambiamenti di peso il mio desiderio è sempre rimasto invariato
> I mutamenti sono dovuti al cambiamento della persona non del suo aspetto


Penso che dipenda dal fatto che “la forma” del corpo per te non è stata una discriminante fin dall’inizio, nelle dinamiche che muovono il tuo desiderio verso di lui.

La componente estetica nell’attrazione può essere presente in modo variabile, in te forse sotto la media.
..comunque sempre tende ad evolvere e cambiare nel tempo come un po’ tutto.
E viene pure inficiata da coinvolgimenti sentimentali.

Comunque senza sostanza la forma non può nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che dipenda dal fatto che “la forma” del corpo per te non è stata una discriminante fin dall’inizio, nelle dinamiche che muovono il tuo desiderio verso di lui.
> 
> La componente estetica nell’attrazione può essere presente in modo variabile, in te forse sotto la media.
> ..comunque sempre tende ad evolvere e cambiare nel tempo come un po’ tutto.
> ...


L’aspetto è primario al primo impatto, ma poi chi piace è la persona e quella persona nella relazione ed è la relazione (se funziona) che fa continuare a desiderare, pur nei cambiamenti inevitabili.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se ha ragione c'ho poco da fare la splendida rovesciando su di lui (la battutona).
> 
> Lui mi segnala un qualcosa che riguarda il mio essere fisico.
> A me prenderla o sputarci sopra.
> ...


Quindi se a seguito di più gravidanze ti viene la pancia molle e non puoi farci nulla nemmeno con 50 serie di addominali al giorno...lui ha diritto di desiderare un’altra perché quando ti ha conosciuta e scelta avevi la tartaruga ?


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’aspetto è primario al primo impatto, ma poi chi piace è la persona e quella persona nella relazione ed è la relazione (se funziona) che fa continuare a desiderare, pur nei cambiamenti inevitabili.


Quoto


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’aspetto è primario al primo impatto, ma poi chi piace è la persona e quella persona nella relazione ed è la relazione (se funziona) che fa continuare a desiderare, pur nei cambiamenti inevitabili.


E alla fine chissà perché ci si ritrova tutti qua...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E alla fine chissà perché ci si ritrova tutti qua...


Per motivi diversi e con motivazioni diverse


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Domenica mi sono ritrovato con i miei amici.
Le varie donne hanno commentato la mia barba.
Non tutte positivamente, c'è stata anche chi mi ha detto di tagliarla.
Le donne che conosco sono tutte esplicite: la loro visione estetica dell'uomo la dichiarano e questo non mi dispiace.
Che si invecchi tutti è vero, che qualcuno si trascuri (non parlo di bellezza, ma di cura) più di altri altrettanto.
Poi se vogliamo convincerci che non sia importante per nessuno, possiamo anche immaginare  che alle persone  interessi sempre e solo quello che abbiamo dentro.
Poi però se va a finire così, non stupiamoci. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIS0t8-SfYw


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Domenica mi sono ritrovato con i miei amici.
> Le varie donne hanno commentato la mia barba.
> Non tutte positivamente, c'è stata anche chi mi ha detto di tagliarla.
> Le donne che conosco sono tutte esplicite: la loro visione estetica dell'uomo la dichiarano e questo non mi dispiace.
> ...


 la barba punge


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> L’avere cura è nello stimolare a smettere di fumare, nell’accompagnare a una visita di controllo, *non nel condizionare il desiderio al bell’aspetto.*


Uhm....
Se sei sposato da 30 anni fai l'abitudine ai cambiamenti progressivi del partner e magari il desiderio non scema (ma noi non siamo i migliori testimoni per questo...), però la trascuratezza di sé è qualcosa che deprime qualsiasi partner sul lungo periodo.
Se invece sei in cerca di qualcuno/a ti rendi conto che quello che hai detto è assolutamente falso.
Prima che qualcuna/o arrivi alla "tua testa", passa sempre dall'aspetto fisico (che non è bell'aspetto ma piacevolezza dello stesso, che comprende anche la cura e l'amore verso sé stessi) e spesso si ferma lì.
Così va il mondo, che ci piaccia o no.


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la barba punge


Non sempre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’aspetto è primario al primo impatto, ma poi chi piace è la persona e quella persona nella relazione ed è la relazione (se funziona) che fa continuare a desiderare, pur nei cambiamenti inevitabili.


 ci sono state persone che ho apprezzato col tempo indipendente dall'aspetto fisico.
Uno in particolar modo molto attraente, sembrava se la tirasse all'inverosimile, poi dopo anni , quando è subentrata la confidenza ho capito e apprezzato il suo modo di fare.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi se a seguito di più gravidanze ti viene la pancia molle e non puoi farci nulla nemmeno con 50 serie di addominali al giorno...lui ha diritto di desiderare un’altra perché quando ti ha conosciuta e scelta avevi la tartaruga ?


Il diritto no, però il rischio, se si sta con uno/a che è un po' stronzo/a inside, sì.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non sempre.


a me fa qull'effetto
Inoltre mi sembra faccia da barriera


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la barba punge


Metto l'olio apposta e vado dal barbiere.
Va curata.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me fa qull'effetto
> Inoltre mi sembra faccia da barriera


Vedi?
Anche questo è aspetto fisico.
Una barba può attrarre come può respingere, a seconda delle persone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Metto l'olio apposta e vado dal barbiere.
> Va curata.


fai sul serio


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fai sul serio


Se non sei Brad Pitt una barba trascurata fa l'effetto clochard.:carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Anche questo è aspetto fisico.
> Una barba può attrarre come può respingere, a seconda delle persone.


 a me fa quell'effetto perché mi chiedo come sia effettivamente una persona sotto tutto quel pelo.
Magari non mi piacerebbe
Uomo peloso uomo virtuoso


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non sei Brad Pitt una barba trascurata fa l'effetto clochard.:carneval:


 il brivido delk'altrnativo


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E alla fine chissà perché ci si ritrova tutti qua...


Ma dai.. che c’entra.

Se davvero la motivazione principe del tradimento è un culo fluttuante stiamo parlando di una persona che definire di poco spessore è un indubbio complimentone.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E alla fine chissà perché ci si ritrova tutti qua...


Hahahhaha


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me fa qull'effetto
> Inoltre mi sembra faccia da barriera


A me invece, curata e di una certa lunghezza in armonia con il volto, piace davvero molto.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma dai.. che c’entra.
> 
> Se davvero la motivazione principe del tradimento è un culo fluttuante stiamo parlando di una persona che definire di poco spessore è un indubbio complimentone.



La motivazione del tradimento non è il culo fluttuante  (metteteci quello che volete) del partner, ma quello solido (anche qui, qualsiasi caratteristica) dell'amante.
A meno che non mi metta a immaginare che a mia moglie sia piaciuto soprattutto l'aspetto intellettuale del suo amante.


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non sei Brad Pitt una barba trascurata fa l'effetto clochard.:carneval:


Ma anche se sei Brad Pitt....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Domenica mi sono ritrovato con i miei amici.
> Le varie donne hanno commentato la mia barba.
> Non tutte positivamente, c'è stata anche chi mi ha detto di tagliarla.
> Le donne che conosco sono tutte esplicite: la loro visione estetica dell'uomo la dichiarano e questo non mi dispiace.
> ...


Mi sembra chiaro che ognuno di noi è diverso 
C’e Qualcuno per cui è importante e altri no


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm....
> Se sei sposato da 30 anni fai l'abitudine ai cambiamenti progressivi del partner e magari il desiderio non scema (ma noi non siamo i migliori testimoni per questo...), però la trascuratezza di sé è qualcosa che deprime qualsiasi partner sul lungo periodo.
> Se invece sei in cerca di qualcuno/a ti rendi conto che quello che hai detto è assolutamente falso.
> Prima che qualcuna/o arrivi alla "tua testa", passa sempre dall'aspetto fisico (che non è bell'aspetto ma piacevolezza dello stesso, che comprende anche la cura e l'amore verso sé stessi) e spesso si ferma lì.
> Così va il mondo, che ci piaccia o no.


Il tuo mondo e quello di molti altri non di tutti 
Sulla trascuratezza quoto


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

La barba a me piace un sacco...

L aspetto fisico forse è più una prerogativa maschile 
Chiaro un uomo deve piacermi ma non mi piace il classico bello ci sono certo aspetti affascinanti che mi colpiscono 
E poi la profondità la dolcezza la sicurezza l.intraprendenza...
Anche molte mie amiche optano x queste qualità 
Il bello bello lo guardi ma forse più a 20 anni che quasi 50...

In compagnia ce' il classico bello bello da giovane bello ora be ragazzi...io di gran lunga ne trovo più interessanti altri 

Gli uomini ahimè a parte eccezioni spesso vanno a parare su commenti ancora tanto legati alla forma fisica 
Però grazie a Dio apprezzano anche un bel sorriso e soptutto delle forme morbide 
Siamo più noi donne forse ad imporci canoni esagerati di magrezza o che 

Invece non curarsi non va bene in generale e non sorridere pure


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma anche se sei Brad Pitt....
> 
> View attachment 13756


:sonar:
Uno yeti praticamente.
Ecco: questo è l'esempio perfetto che mostra il significato di quello che intendo per"cura".
Se anche Brad Pitt può risultare inguardabile possiamo pensare a quello che accade a noi.
A me personalmente che una persona si metta comoda a casa non importa. Trovo molto più importante che quando si esce per certe occasioni ci si curi, in maniera da lasciare una memoria piacevole di sé.
E questo lo facciamo tutti. O quasi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La motivazione del tradimento non è il culo fluttuante  (metteteci quello che volete) del partner, ma quello solido (anche qui, qualsiasi caratteristica) dell'amante.
> A meno che non mi metta a immaginare che a mia moglie sia piaciuto soprattutto l'aspetto intellettuale del suo amante.


Ovviamente non concordo


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La motivazione del tradimento non è il culo fluttuante  (metteteci quello che volete) del partner, ma quello solido (anche qui, qualsiasi caratteristica) dell'amante.
> A meno che non mi metta a immaginare che a mia moglie sia piaciuto soprattutto l'aspetto intellettuale del suo amante.


Io non sono  tanto d accordo sai 
A me una testa come dio comanda mo eccita un sacco ad es


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non sono  tanto d accordo sai
> A me una testa come dio comanda mo eccita un sacco ad es


Quoto


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non sono  tanto d accordo sai
> A me una testa come dio comanda mo eccita un sacco ad es


Non lo metto in dubbio.
Però non manderesti (generico) foto di nudo in allegato alle mail se fosse solo così.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Come hai ragione!!
> Se a me mio marito mi avesse detto che avevo il culo molle, il culo glielo avrei fatto io...prendendo la palla al balzo..
> Ma Ipazia non ha figli..
> La presenza dei figli la loro cura può diventare terreno di scontro, e lì che Si vede se il progetto e la coppia riescono a convivere.
> ...


Si, è la gestione familiare che è un "sistema" dove se tocchi un aspetto, ne risentono tutti gli altri gioco forza, perché sono tutti collegati tra di loro

Ovviamente i figli fanno parte di questo "sistema" 

Quello che voglio dire è che se un rilievo che facessi a mia moglie circa il suo culo molle (ipotesi) ove anche venisse accolto positivamente, e magari si iscrive in palestra dalle 18 alle 20 il martedì e il giovedì (esempio) lascia un buco gestionale in famiglia.

Che io (che ho fatto il rilievo e l'ho visto accogliere positivamente) sono in qualche modo chiamato a coprire

Il martedì si gioca la Champions, io a volte vado a cena con un paio di amici a guardarla con loro, e cominciamo a dire che devo stare a casa per fare cena al figlio e mi salta la seratina

Sono disponibile a mettere sul piatto il mio piccolo spazio che prima era tutto mio?

E se poi magari quella va in palestra e dopo una settimana conosce un biscaro che le dice che il suo culo è perfetto gia oggi e io non ci capisco una sega? 

In che mi imbarco? Che tasselli rischio di smuovere? Sono davvero in un terreno "libero" e favorevole per potermi permettere un (magari giusto) rilievo, senza che questo a cascata si riverberi in modo incontrollato e imprevedibile su mille altri aspetti che costituiscono un "equilibrio familiare" ..?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> Però non manderesti (generico) foto di nudo in allegato alle mail se fosse solo così.


Perché no?
Se sono attratta perché non dovrei farlo?


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> Però non manderesti (generico) foto di nudo in allegato alle mail se fosse solo così.


Ma certo invece 
Se mi piace mi attrae quindi certo che si


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, è la gestione familiare che è un "sistema" dove se tocchi un aspetto, ne risentono tutti gli altri gioco forza, perché sono tutti collegati tra di loro
> 
> Ovviamente i figli fanno parte di questo "sistema"
> 
> ...


Voi uomini siete fenomenali 

Champions salva non fare commenti


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché no?
> Se sono attratta perché non dovrei farlo?


Ecco vedi Danny siamo già in 2 a dirtelo


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

La cura di sè sta anche nell'attenzione per il proprio corpo e forma fisica;  ha la sua importanza.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Se ti innamori di me che peso 50 chili e dopo dieci anni diventano 90 secondo me è comprensibile che la cosa ti crei (e dovrebbe creare anche a me) disagio.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se ti innamori di me che peso 50 chili e dopo dieci anni diventano 90 secondo me è comprensibile che la cosa ti crei (e dovrebbe creare anche a me) disagio.


A me no
Mi innamoro di te non per il tuo peso 
Ma mi rendo conto di essere strana
Mio marito ha cambiato peso negli anni molte volte e in maniera importante, in me non è cambiato nulla


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me no
> Mi innamoro di te non per il tuo peso
> Ma mi rendo conto di essere strana
> Mio marito ha cambiato peso negli anni molte volte e in maniera importante, in me non è cambiato nulla


Ovvio che non ci si innamori di una figurina ma è altrettanto palese che un cambiamento drastico può spiazzarci.come è lapalissiano che di fronte a patologie il discorso diverso;a maggior ragione in quel caso è importante guarire a precidere dal piacere o meno del partner


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me no
> Mi innamoro di te non per il tuo peso
> Ma mi rendo conto di essere strana
> Mio marito ha cambiato peso negli anni molte volte e in maniera importante, in me non è cambiato nulla


Ok sdrammatizziamo... quante diottrie hai ??? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Voi uomini siete fenomenali
> 
> Champions salva non fare commenti


Eh.. parlare in libertà del culo dell'altra, tenendo ben al riparo il proprio  :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok sdrammatizziamo... quante diottrie hai ??? :rotfl:


10


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 10


Seeee.... ‘na volta


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Seeee.... ‘na volta


:blee:


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so se è pirla.
> 
> Di per certo, ha un suo qualche motivo che non gli permette di parlare in una relazione.
> 
> ...



Il tuo discorso e' meraviglioso, ma è un discorso che mette nel progetto:

- totale indipendenza economica;
- totale indipendenza logistica;
- volontà di mettere al centro dei discorsi  "nient'altro che noi".

Ho due amici eterni fidanzati cinquantenni che lo fanno.
E funzionano benissimo. Stanno insieme quando vogliono, e quando non vogliono non condividono neppure il magnifico cagnolone di lei. E stando a quanto mi viene detto, parlano di tutto non solo con la massima libertà di parlarne, ma anche con la più ampia disponibilità di ascolto. Che ha pure compreso, diversi anni fa, che lei ne avesse un paio di altri alla luce del sole. E so per certo che ne hanno parlato, e sono rimasti sempre coppia. Ragazzi... Noi stessi nelle relazioni facciamo il nostro universo.
Poi però a qualcosa non è che  "si media".
A qualcosa si rinuncia.
Il che non leva che il loro rapporto vada avanti da una vita e il mio  - ad esempio  - sia finito. Ma non so come dire: si rinuncia anche a stare insieme in uno spazio comunque ristretto quale è una casa. O meglio: se ne parla e si arriva alla conclusione che il nostro continuo discutere di tutto ci porta  (come nella totalità dei casi) a parlare del nostro  "oggi". Evitando di spendere parole sul futuro che  "lega". Evitando cioè quella pia illusione che però è il motore che porta avanti la vita. Una ipoteca sul futuro che è quanto di meno garantito per antonomasia. Se mi lego poi non posso lamentarmi di non avere spazio di discutere sulle compressioni derivanti dal mio legame. E voglio vedere chi (uomo o donna) si mette a fare un figlio stanziando, a budget, la piena libertà di ogni altra espressione individuale. Ivi compresa la piena manifestazione di quel "mi sono rotta i coglioni", che sinceramente con mutuo e figli sarebbe meglio evitare di mettere in tavola a cena nel nome della salvaguardia del proprio spazio vitale. E che forse va messo in conto meglio prima, senza che comunque questo funga da garanzia. Invocare dopo la piena libertà di espressione, là dove è evidente di avere optato per una compressione, mi pare lecito ma non poi così degno di encomio di maturità della coppia. Che non è che non scoppia solo perché  "se ne parla". Che la libertà in famiglia e' quella di averne anche liberamente scelto le conseguenze. Ivi compresa quella che è oggettivamente impossibile quella continua personalizzazione del rapporto di cui tu parli. Non è che se io e te siamo sposati con figli, e tu mi vieni a parlare della tua sofferenza per non avere altri, io mi posso sdoppiare o triplicare. Come per i miei amici. Solo che loro allo spazio della loro coppia non hanno dato solo forma, ma pure sostanza. E durano bene da una vita.
Senza matrimonio.
Senza mutuo.
Senza figli.
Senza interessi finanziari in comune.

Ma  - per riprendere il discorso di   [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] - secondo me non è il "terreno", ad essere sfavorevole. Sono semplicemente scelte, che ci portano ad altre. Con tutta la possibilità di riconoscere che nulla e' eterno. Ma anche con il riconoscimento reciproco che dinanzi a certe ipotesi che possono capitare in famiglia nulla si può fare nella sostanza, se non darne atto.
Che è la follia più folle, ma è pure quella che ci fa "spendere" un futuro di cui razionalmente OGGI non siamo padroni.

Anche a me piacerebbe parlare di vacanze per 12 mesi l'anno col mio capo. Ma forse mi dovrei prima licenziare. E pure mediare verso i cinque mesi non mi suona fattibile. Riconosco che sarebbe comunque un bellissimo rapporto  

Ma non è il terreno di lavoro ad essere in sé inospitale. È la mia scelta di avere uno stipendio che dovrebbe spingere gli altri ragionamenti in coerenza.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me no
> Mi innamoro di te non per il tuo peso
> Ma mi rendo conto di essere strana
> Mio marito ha cambiato peso negli anni molte volte e in maniera importante, in me non è cambiato nulla


comunque ad un certo punto qualcun altro ti ha attratto .non c'entra ?non lo possiamo sapere.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Se poi mi dite che di bellissimi in forma traditi é pieno il mondo avete ragionissima, dico solo che nel calderone delle varie possibilità del guardarsi in giro ci può essere anche questo .


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ad un certo punto qualcun altro ti ha attratto .non c'entra ?non lo possiamo sapere.


Mi ha attratto un'altra persona, non ha certo smesso di attrarmi mio marito
Io lo so.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se ti innamori di me che peso 50 chili e dopo dieci anni diventano 90 secondo me è comprensibile che la cosa ti crei (e dovrebbe creare anche a me) disagio.


Esattamente.
Non è l'adesione ai canoni estetici il problema, ma il cambiamento ingiustificato a spiazzare.
E' come l'uomo che ti conquista per eleganza e la cura delle persona e in breve  tempo a seguito della convivenza si trasforma in un bolso buzzurro mal vestito e puzzolente.
Sarà pure più coerente con sé stesso, ma sicuramente meno gradevole.
E dà quella sensazione di essere uno che accalappiata la preda e finalmente accasato, non vede l'ora di accasciarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Non è l'adesione ai canoni estetici il problema, ma il cambiamento ingiustificato a spiazzare.
> *E' come l'uomo che ti conquista per eleganza e la cura delle persona e in breve  tempo a seguito della convivenza si trasforma in un bolso buzzurro mal vestito e puzzolente.*
> Sarà pure più coerente con sé stesso, ma sicuramente meno gradevole.
> E dà quella sensazione di essere uno che accalappiata la preda e finalmente accasato, non vede l'ora di accasciarsi.


Non riesco a paragonare le due cose


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se poi mi dite che di bellissimi in forma traditi é pieno il mondo avete ragionissima, dico solo che nel calderone delle varie possibilità del guardarsi in giro ci può essere anche questo .


Ave Dea della saggezza...:up: quando questo concetto verrà recepito davvero si capirà anche perchè esiste chi sostiene che ama il coniuge ma purtroppo lo ha tradito, trascendeva la loro comprensione...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Spesso ci si lascia andare fisicamente per insoddisfazione.

Sarebbe meglio se il partner capisse a cosa è dovuto quella non cura.

Non solo fermarsi all'estetica


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *Spesso ci si lascia andare fisicamente per insoddisfazione.
> *
> Sarebbe meglio se il partner capisse a cosa è dovuto quella non cura.
> 
> Non solo fermarsi all'estetica


Vero. Bisognerebbe arrivare a chiarire insieme il significato di quella "insoddisfazione".
Questo però necessita anche l'esigenza di accorgersi che esiste un problema dietro la trascuratezza.
Fisica e non.
Per esperienza posso dirti che è come scoprire il vaso di Pandora.


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ovvio che non ci si innamori di una figurina ma è altrettanto palese che un cambiamento drastico può spiazzarci.come è lapalissiano che di fronte a patologie il discorso diverso;a maggior ragione in quel caso è importante guarire a precidere dal piacere o meno del partner


Io anche sono come nocciola 

Il mio ex credo abbia patito che rispetto a prima io mi sia un Po trascurata ma non è che facessi schifo eh 
Avevo preso 6 kg dopo le gravidanze ma ero 70 kg x 173 adesso negli anni li ho persi ma chiaro che non sarò mai più quella dei 25 anni e sai che ce non me ne frega nulla di essere secca secca e triste mi tengo le mie curve faccio sport x salute ma basta imposizioni 
Mi ridurrei solo le poppe  ma ho paura 
È poi anche mia figlia e popputa e non voglio passarle  messaggi strani 
Va che che sono una meraviglia le sue ma x una sportiva sono una rottura .

Sicura si era preso una carina curata e poi si s trovato una più mamma ..credo inevitabile 
Forse potevo non chiudermi nel ruolo così ma lo dico adesso allora ero troppo presa da 3 piccoli 

In effetti anni fa qnd ripresi a curarmi di piu mi disse sei molto  carina ancora..sei di nuovo tu 
Io ci rimasi molto male sapete ?

In realtà entrambi ci eravamo persi di vista non più coppia ma genitori e stop

Mah..


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Spesso ci si lascia andare fisicamente per insoddisfazione.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio se il partner capisse a cosa è dovuto quella non cura.
> 
> Non solo fermarsi all'estetica


Io non e che non mi curassi le basi c erano
Certo non ero sexy e con qualche kg qui e li ...
Non certo come le vip  che partoriscono e sono subito in forma


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Spesso ci si lascia andare fisicamente per insoddisfazione.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio se il partner capisse a cosa è dovuto quella non cura.
> 
> Non solo fermarsi all'estetica


infatti , come dici...non è *solo* estetica


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> In realtà entrambi ci eravamo persi di vista non più coppia ma genitori e stop


Siamo qui tutti quanti a negare che esista una correlazione tra il non piacere più al partner e il nostro lasciarsi andare, ma alla fine le nostre storie sono tutte scoppiate.
Io quando sono stato tradito avevo 12 kg in più.
Non piacevo neppure a me stesso, ma pensavo che bastasse essere un buon padre e un marito attento per garantirsi le attenzioni esclusive della moglie.
Diciamocelo chiaramente: non è un caso che un estraneo ti faccia sangue quando il marito non  lo fa più.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ovvio che non ci si innamori di una figurina ma è altrettanto palese che un cambiamento drastico può spiazzarci.come è lapalissiano che di fronte a patologie il discorso diverso;a maggior ragione in quel caso è importante guarire a precidere dal piacere o meno del partner


Ma qui si è parlato in origine di culo molle....non di diventare shrek!


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non e che non mi curassi le basi c erano
> Certo non ero sexy e con qualche kg qui e li ...
> Non certo come le *vip*  che partoriscono e sono subito in forma


Mia moglie non mise su un chilo.
Dieta ferrea per tutta la gravidanza a causa del diabete.
Diciamo che dal punto di vista fisico lei ci tiene. A 47 anni fa ancora la spaccata, è elastica e sportiva e ha più o meno lo stesso fisico di quando l'ho conosciuta, rughe escluse si intende.
Se mi amasse sarebbe perfetta


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma qui si è parlato in origine di culo molle....non di diventare shrek!


Con l'età inevitabilmente cade a tutti/e.
Ce ne si fa una ragione.

Altrimenti c'è.... twerk.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma qui si è parlato in origine di culo molle....non di diventare shrek!


ribaltato il concetto la questione è :"mi tieni come sono altrimenti sei un superficiale" 
non è sciatto/ arrogante?
poi: perché a me sta bene "come sono" e non penso che potrei stare meglio ,soprattutto per me?
l'estetica non è il modo con il quale ci presentiamo comprendendo anche lo stato di salute? a me non pare poco


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo qui tutti quanti a negare che esista una correlazione tra il non piacere più al partner e il nostro lasciarsi andare, ma alla fine le nostre storie sono tutte scoppiate.
> Io quando sono stato tradito avevo 12 kg in più.
> Non piacevo neppure a me stesso, ma pensavo che bastasse essere un buon padre e un marito attento per garantirsi le attenzioni esclusive della moglie.
> Diciamocelo chiaramente: non è un caso che un estraneo ti faccia sangue quando il marito non  lo fa più.


9

Ma mio ex e'davvero bono vi giuro ...eppure io lo tradiiii 
Si in effetti era lui che non mi cercava mai non io lui 

Però nel ns caso troppo genitori mai un attimo x noi ammetto che non rifarei certe cazzate  cone mi dedicherò più tempo che i figli cmq crescono ....

Adesso sono più bella e sicura di  me che a 30 anni che ero coda di cavallo tuta bimbi appesi 
Bei momeni ma come donna non mi sentivo bella sono sincera ma se mi guardo nei fulmini invece ero carina e semplice


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie non mise su un chilo.
> Dieta ferrea per tutta la gravidanza a causa del diabete.
> Diciamo che dal punto di vista fisico lei ci tiene. A 47 anni fa ancora la spaccata, è elastica e sportiva e ha più o meno lo stesso fisico di quando l'ho conosciuta, rughe escluse si intende.
> Se mi amasse sarebbe perfetta



Ma pure io ci tengo ma non potrei piu fare l ombrellina che diamine se mio ex mi ha conosciuto che sfilano e poi stavo sul divano poppe de fora ad allattare x 3 anni tra tutti ehhh cambia 

Ho amiche che ad es non hanno allattato x il seno .
X me una gran cacata ma tant' è 

Cmq inutile sei perso credo che tu sia senza speranza  sei folle x sta donna mai visto uno così preso e lei lo sa di fisso


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo qui tutti quanti a negare che esista una correlazione tra il non piacere più al partner e il nostro lasciarsi andare, ma alla fine le nostre storie sono tutte scoppiate.
> Io quando sono stato tradito avevo 12 kg in più.
> Non piacevo neppure a me stesso, ma pensavo che bastasse essere un buon padre e un marito attento per garantirsi le attenzioni esclusive della moglie.
> Diciamocelo chiaramente: non è un caso che un estraneo ti faccia sangue quando il marito non  lo fa più.


La mia storia non è scoppiata per il mio mancato desiderio e non ho tradito perchè mio marito non mi piaceva più.
mi tiro fuori dalla casistica?


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La mia storia non è scoppiata per il mio mancato desiderio e non ho tradito perchè mio marito non mi piaceva più.
> mi tiro fuori dalla casistica?


Ma io pure mi tirerei via e molte altre credo


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La mia storia non è scoppiata per il mio mancato desiderio e non ho tradito perchè mio marito non mi piaceva più.
> mi tiro fuori dalla casistica?


Tu sì.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

*...*

Mi sa che siamo scivolati su altri argomenti

Il punto era la possibilità di fare questo tipo di osservazioni in un contesto familiare, in assoluta serenità e confidenza, in "alleanza" oserei dire..

Se il culo molle è stato fuorviante, cambiamolo pure con le ciabatte e la tuta, in luogo di perizomi e autoreggenti :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che siamo scivolati su altri argomenti
> 
> Il punto era la possibilità di fare questo tipo di osservazioni in un contesto familiare, in assoluta serenità e confidenza, in "alleanza" oserei dire..
> 
> Se il culo molle è stato fuorviante, cambiamolo pure con le ciabatte e la tuta, in luogo di perizomi e autoreggenti :carneval:


Il bello dell’intimita Per me significa anche potermi concedere tuta e ciabatte e anche copertina sul divano e sapere che mi desideri ugualmente.
Anche perché non è che voi uomini state in casa in giacca e cravatta e aggiungerei per fortuna 
Poi l’osservazione: mi piacerebbe vederti anche in auto reggenti e perizoma ci sta eccome
Non ci sta Che ti piaccia solo così


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che siamo scivolati su altri argomenti
> 
> Il punto era la possibilità di fare questo tipo di osservazioni in un contesto familiare, in assoluta serenità e confidenza, in "alleanza" oserei dire..
> 
> Se il culo molle è stato fuorviante, cambiamolo pure con le ciabatte e la tuta, in luogo di perizomi e autoreggenti :carneval:


Ci sono due video proposti da Roberto Parodi sui 13 errori del look maschile e femminile.
Se leggi i commenti sotto quello maschile noti nei post un tono cameratesco, a tratti goliardico, di presa in giro per l'amico che si sente chiamato in causa etc.
Se vai sotto quello femminile il clima è bellico, a tratti rasenta il conflitto atomico. Si passa da "Ma ti sei visto tu?" a "Ma come ti permetti, io mi vesto come cazzo mi pare e chi mi critica è solo uno stronzo" fino a "I soliti uomini che ci vogliono imporre anche come vestire, e credono che noi ci facciamo belle per loro, mentre invece lo facciamo per noi stesse" fino al giudizio quasi unanime di "Sei uno sfigato, ma chi ti credi di essere, chissà con che pigiama del cazzo che vai a letto, magari con i calzini bianchi?".
Io credo che la pressione sull'aspetto estetico nei confronti della donna sia tale che l'argomento rischia di diventare pericolosissimo da affrontare. 
Di solito all'uomo si consiglia di fingersi cieco nelle situazioni in cui potrebbe sorgere spontaneo un giudizio imbarazzante.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il bello dell’intimita Per me significa anche potermi concedere tuta e ciabatte e anche copertina sul divano e sapere che mi desideri ugualmente.
> Anche perché non è che voi uomini state in casa in giacca e cravatta e aggiungerei per fortuna
> Poi l’osservazione: mi piacerebbe vederti anche in auto reggenti e perizoma ci sta eccome
> *Non ci sta Che ti piaccia solo cos*ì


Esatto.
Il problema si pone appunto quando lei (o lui) piace al partner SOLO così o quando lei è solo così.
Ogni tanto il vestirsi bene o sexy fa bene. E lascia il ricordo di qualcuno di desiderabile per un po' di tempo.
Negarsi vestendosi sempre sciatti e mai avendo cura di sé fa il pari con l'estremo opposto, ovvero di pretendere sempre e in ogni momento di essere speciali.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Trovo sempre molto interessanti i tuoi interventi e li leggo con piacere
> Riguardo quanto hai scritto leggo molta forza nel tenere questo costante nel tempo.
> L'esempio che citi (della pancia) fa parte della cura di se stessi (non è solo estetica ma anche salute), poi per fattori di stress, lavoro, o altro potrebbe essere meno seguito. A volte fare notare qualcosa in un periodo magari stressante può portare a focalizzarsi ancor più in negativo (dire a qualcuno "non fumare non fumare" ad esempio porta la persona a pensare alla sigaretta). Per come ti leggo credo tu faccia un lavoro molto più profondo, o che sia stato fatto alla base del rapporto tra e te e il tuo compagno. Sbaglio? O l'avete scritto man mano?


Ciao, come stai? 

Potrei scrivere un immenso pippone su come la nostra concezione del corpo, e il suo legame con la nostra parte spirituale si sia evoluto filosoficamente, e quindi di conseguenza anche antropologicamente.

Facendola semplice, l'oscillazione fra forma e sostanza e la cristallizzazione negli estremi (forma vs sostanza reciprocamente) a mio parere, come tutte le oscillazioni che si cristallizzano, non è funzionale e più che altro non è rappresentativa del fluire. 

La cura del corpo intesa come attenzione e anche prevenzione che poi sfocia in un corpo sano e reattivo e quindi anche esteticamente bello (dove bello ha comunque significato soggettivo) per me appartiene alla cura dell'altro attraverso sè.

Questo do e questo desidero. 

G. è attento all'estetica come conseguenza dell'attenzione. 
Io anche.

Un uomo che si scofana schifezze, che non alza il culo dal divano se non per spostarsi al tavolo o alla camera o per andare a lavoro, che quando lo fa sbuffa e straborda non mi piace.
non mi piace fisicamente. E questa è la prima cosa che i miei occhi vedono.
Ma non mi piace come persona, come intenzione alla vita. 

Non mi piace la pigrizia, non mi piace il non fare, non mi piace la passività e la trascuratezza.

Il corpo esteticamente bello (forma) rappresenta la sostanza (persona attiva e presente nella vita in modo completo e integrato). 

La pancia del mangiatore pigro e senza criterio (con quel che consegue in termini di prevenzione - e non prevenire le malattie per me è incuria anche della coppia oltre che del sistema sociale sanitario su cui si a pesare per pigrizia e ignoranza e trascuratezza) è la forma di una sostanza (un uomo che non si considera parte di un sistema, famiglia e sociale, che se ne fotte o comunque tira a ribasso e che non si fa scrupolo nelle sue azioni a considerare come le conseguenze peseranno sugli altri). 

E quella forma mi rappresenta una sostanza che mi respinge. 
Mi respinge la sostanza attraverso la forma e la forma attraverso la sostanza. 

Mi spiego?

Ovviamente il tutto collocato in contesto.

E anche rivolto a me. 

E' in questa concezione condivisa che lui serenamente mi dice che ama il mio culo e lo vuole, lo desidera bello.
E considera il mio tenerlo in forma un modo per occuparmi di lui e del suo piacere.

Idem per me la sua pancia. 

Per usare gli esempi scemi. 

La grossa differenza a mio parer sta nella non aderenza a modelli prestabiliti ma la richiesta di rimanere aderente ognuno a se stesso.

Forma e sostanza. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Il corpo trascurato - io non sopporto la trascuratezza, mi sa di malattia, abbandono agli eventi, passività - richiama ben altro che l'estetica di un corpo.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh..
> 
> Il problema è che forse han ragione tutti e due.. e bisogna vedere se chi segnala il problema altrui è altrettanto propositivo nel ricever la segnalazione che gli arrivasse..
> 
> ...


Certo...questa fotografia è interessante. 

Ma è una fotografia. Ossia un momento fissato nel tempo.

Come ci si è arrivati lì?
Perchè?
Quali concessioni sono state fatte?
E perchè?

E' una struttura di progetto quello che hai descritto.
E descrive non soltanto una situazione, ma concezioni di sè all'interno di un contesto familiare. 

io non ho figli. 

Ma non ho mai avuto un uomo che appoggiasse il culo sul divano perchè stanco. Senza aver condiviso con me il farlo.
Anche io stanca. Anche io lavoratrice. 

Il culo sul divano, o l'allenamento se piace, è spazio di entrambi.
Quello spazio si riduce'
Perfetto.
Si riduce per entrambi. 

Eravamo a 10 e facevamo 5 e 5?
Siamo passati a 6?
Perfetto. 3 e 3.

Quello che hai descritto è uno squilibrio relazionale (sostanza) che si esprime in forma (lei sformata e lui con la tutina a fare sport). 

Non considerare la forma, è non considerare la sostanza. 

Sono entrambi gli aspetti da considerare. 

A me comunque non è mai capitato un uomo non collaborativo...anzi. 

Boh...sarò molto fortunata


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nemmeno io parlavo di trascorrere del tempo. Ci mancherebbe altro
> Il non aver cura può essere l’abbigliamento, il trucco i capelli le mani, l'essere Trasandati in generale.
> Se c’s Una cosa che ho apprezzato sempre di mio marito era che il suo desiderio non era legato a come mi presentavo a letto, alla depilazione fatta o non fatta, al pigiamone o alla casmicua da notte sexy.
> Nei suoi innumerevoli cambiamenti di peso il mio desiderio è sempre rimasto invariato
> I mutamenti sono dovuti al cambiamento della persona non del suo aspetto


Io non desidero una persona trascurata e trasandata.
mi respinge.
mi sa di malattia. 

A me non interessa l'abito figo, ma la barba la voglio curata. E non per fare piacere a me. Sia chiaro.
Per fare piacere a te che la porti. (a me piace da morire la barba, il da morire dipende però da chi la porta e da quanto la desidera lui per primo). 

Il tuo piacere diventa il mio piacere.

Se tu non hai piacere di te, cosa vuoi condividere con me?
Che sei puzzolente e poco curato?
Ma anche no. 

Non per il puzzolente. Ma perchè mi stai dicendo che qualcosa non va se non ti curi di te. 

Poi. non hai desiderio di aver cura di te?
ok. 
Ma non riesco a desiderare una persona che non ha cura di sè.

Che non ci tiene a presentarsi bene A ME.

A me piace aver cura di me.
Io mi depilo perchè mi da fastidio sentirmi i peli sulle gambe o all'inguine. Mi curo i capelli per il mio piacere. Faccio sport per il piacere che ne ricavo nel sentire i miei muscoli attivi e reattivi presenti e affidabili. Mi piace. 
E mi piace che tu questo lo apprezzi. Che ricavi piacere dal mio piacere.

Quindi se io mi trascuro e tu non te ne curi, per me è abbandonarmi. 
Ed è a me che cade il desiderio. 

Questo è il terreno in cui "hai il culo molle" non è un insulto o un dispregio ma è cura. 

Per me il corpo non è divisibile dal resto. Io sono un tutt'uno.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, come stai?
> 
> Potrei scrivere un immenso pippone su come la nostra concezione del corpo, e il suo legame con la nostra parte spirituale si sia evoluto filosoficamente, e quindi di conseguenza anche antropologicamente.
> 
> ...


Quoto .
Non avevo mai tradito mio marito nonostante la pancia e la sua grande pigrizia. Oltre a questo anche un tipo pessimista, 
apatico...Non è un uomo che ti fa girare la testa. Ma ero innamorata e ... eh siii, lo vedevo bello. Ed ero fedele per innumerevoli motivi nonostante la pancia ecc. Vabbè ci ha pensato lui a rompere l’incantesimo tradendomi. Io nel frattempo ho mantenuto il mio peso forma da ragazza, mi scambio certi vestiti con mia figlia.
Dopo la scoperta del tradimento l’ho visto con altri occhi... e mi chiedo quanto rende miopi l’amore.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi se a seguito di più gravidanze ti viene la pancia molle e non puoi farci nulla nemmeno con 50 serie di addominali al giorno...lui ha diritto di desiderare un’altra perché quando ti ha conosciuta e scelta avevi la tartaruga ?



Sei sulla superficie.

Ossia separi la forma dalla sostanza.
Fra l'altro un discorso è la cura.
Altro discorso sono i cambiamenti nella cura. 
Altro discorso ancora sono i cambiamenti nella trascuratezza. 

Come mai si tende a sovrapporre il tempo che scorre, e gli inevitabili cambiamenti con la cura di un corpo (che è anche prevenzione fra l'altro)?

Il corpo dell'altro che piace è il corpo dell'altro.
Non l'aderenza al modello dell'addominale tartaruga. Che fra parentesi a me non piace nemmeno nei maschioni pubblicizzati perchè è roba costruita. 
Un corpo sano non è il corpo scolpito ad arte e seguendo un modello.

Un corpo sano è un corpo in forma, proporzionato, sodo in proporzione alla sua età.
E' attivo e conosce i movimenti che può e non può fare. 

Se io facessi un figlio e non facessi niente per riportarmi in forma, che non significa come è da pubblicità ripristinare lo stato precedente l'evento, ma aver cura di quanto accaduto e inserirlo in quel che è e il mio uomo me lo facesse notare, mi starebbe facendo notare, attraverso la critica al mio corpo, il fatto che mi sono persa la mia corporeità.

Certo...io mi fido che il mio uomo non mi stia chiedendo di essere una bambola.
E lui si fida che io non gli stia chiedendo di essere big jim. 

Sappiamo di cosa stiamo parlando. 
Anche se al momento le critiche non piacciono a nessuno.

Ma se sono costruttive, ci stanno eccome.
Io le desidero. 
E sono un valore aggiunto nel desiderare il mio uomo. 

Reciprocamente. 

E' non perdere lo sguardo sui cambiamenti e occuparsene.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto .
> Non avevo mai tradito mio marito nonostante la pancia e la sua grande pigrizia. Oltre a questo anche un tipo pessimista,
> apatico...Non è un uomo che ti fa girare la testa. Ma ero innamorata e ... eh siii, lo vedevo bello. Ed ero fedele per innumerevoli motivi nonostante la pancia ecc. Vabbè ci ha pensato lui a rompere l’incantesimo tradendomi. Io nel frattempo ho mantenuto il mio peso forma da ragazza, mi scambio certi vestiti con mia figlia.
> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento l’ho visto con altri occhi... e mi chiedo quanto rende miopi l’amore.



Non tollero la pigrizia apatica e trascurata.
Mi respinge...profondamente. 

La pancia me la rappresenta...un certo tipo di pancia.
Allo stesso modo non mi piace la tartaruga o i fisicati che van di moda, sono finti. Rispondono ad un immaginario commerciale. 

Un corpo in forma è un corpo sodo e attivo. 
Che sa fare e sa trasformare il dentro nel fuori. 
Fare non è altro che metter fuori un sapere interno. 

A me piacciono gli uomini che sanno fare. Con le mani. con il corpo. E che sanno trasformare quel che hanno nella testa in roba concreta e fattiva. 

Non mi piacciono i grassi perchè sono lenti tendenzialmente. 
Mi innervosiscono, mi intralciano, mi annoiano. 

Altro discorso è un corpo grosso e stabile.
Ho avuto alcuni uomini che erano armadi. Sodi e veloci ma pacati.Che avevano nella loro stazza forza e presenza.Non erano mollacciosi.
Sapevano fare. Sapevano muoversi. 
E in quel caso un po' di pancia era un bel cuscino. 

Di mio preferisco un altro tipo di fisicità.
Tanto che G. non è un armadio. Ma ha un fisico asciutto e prestante seppur non evidentemente muscoloso.


Sicura fosse amore?

Se amare è amare l'altro per come è, tu amavi la trascuratezza e la pigrizia?

Io amo quel che amo. Non quel che mi faccio andar bene perchè amo.

E la pigrizia mi fa diventare una bestia velenosa. 
La lentezza mi fa diventare una belva. 

Semplicemente non amo e non posso amare queste caratteristiche. 
Poco discorso.
Non c'è innamoramento che tenga. 
SE tenesse..avrei problemi di vista...interiore. Di me. Più che dell'altro.


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, come stai?   Potrei scrivere un immenso pippone su come la nostra concezione del corpo, e il suo legame con la nostra parte spirituale si sia evoluto filosoficamente, e quindi di conseguenza anche antropologicamente.  Facendola semplice, l'oscillazione fra forma e sostanza e la cristallizzazione negli estremi (forma vs sostanza reciprocamente) a mio parere, come tutte le oscillazioni che si cristallizzano, non è funzionale e più che altro non è rappresentativa del fluire.   La cura del corpo intesa come attenzione e anche prevenzione che poi sfocia in un corpo sano e reattivo e quindi anche esteticamente bello (dove bello ha comunque significato soggettivo) per me appartiene alla cura dell'altro attraverso sè.  Questo do e questo desidero.   G. è attento all'estetica come conseguenza dell'attenzione.  Io anche.  Un uomo che si scofana schifezze, che non alza il culo dal divano se non per spostarsi al tavolo o alla camera o per andare a lavoro, che quando lo fa sbuffa e straborda non mi piace. non mi piace fisicamente. E questa è la prima cosa che i miei occhi vedono. Ma non mi piace come persona, come intenzione alla vita.   Non mi piace la pigrizia, non mi piace il non fare, non mi piace la passività e la trascuratezza.  Il corpo esteticamente bello (forma) rappresenta la sostanza (persona attiva e presente nella vita in modo completo e integrato).   La pancia del mangiatore pigro e senza criterio (con quel che consegue in termini di prevenzione - e non prevenire le malattie per me è incuria anche della coppia oltre che del sistema sociale sanitario su cui si a pesare per pigrizia e ignoranza e trascuratezza) è la forma di una sostanza (un uomo che non si considera parte di un sistema, famiglia e sociale, che se ne fotte o comunque tira a ribasso e che non si fa scrupolo nelle sue azioni a considerare come le conseguenze peseranno sugli altri).   E quella forma mi rappresenta una sostanza che mi respinge.  Mi respinge la sostanza attraverso la forma e la forma attraverso la sostanza.   Mi spiego?  Ovviamente il tutto collocato in contesto.  E anche rivolto a me.   E' in questa concezione condivisa che lui serenamente mi dice che ama il mio culo e lo vuole, lo desidera bello. E considera il mio tenerlo in forma un modo per occuparmi di lui e del suo piacere.  Idem per me la sua pancia.   Per usare gli esempi scemi.   La grossa differenza a mio parer sta nella non aderenza a modelli prestabiliti ma la richiesta di rimanere aderente ognuno a se stesso.  Forma e sostanza.   Non so se mi spiego.   Il corpo trascurato - io non sopporto la trascuratezza, mi sa di malattia, abbandono agli eventi, passività - richiama ben altro che l'estetica di un corpo.


  Ciao, ho pochissimo tempo per partecipare e leggere il forum in questo periodo ma sottoscrivo quanto dici. Ho sempre apprezzato le persone che non si "lasciano andare" nella forma fisica, per esempio personalmente ho cominciato a fare jogging oltre trenta anni fa, quando nessuno dei miei coetanei nemmeno si sognava di abbandonare quel poco di calcio che ogni tanto giocavano. Scelsi di fare qualcosa da solo, per poter "ascoltare me stesso" privo di vincoli. A tutt' oggi lo faccio quando posso, cercando di evitare i posti tipo le piste di atletica per non farmi influenzare entrando in competizione con qualcun altro. Ho sempre avuto una mentalità di tipo militare in questo frangente, anzi più che militare direi marziale. La cosa che ritengo basilare nella cura di se stessi penso sia eviatere gli eccessi, non amo la competitività, nemmeno in questo campo perche alla fine ti "forza" al di fuori del tuo essere. Non capisco le persone che per competere con se stessi e con gli altri si trasformano in macchine da guerra, magari con l'ausilio di sostanze. Preferisco imparare l'ascolto di me stesso e delle mie esigenze fisiche. Se rimango fermo troppo al ungo "sento" dentro di me lo stimolo a muovermi, ad andare a correre. Farlo per me significa libertà, non concepisco niente di più libero di una corsa nella natura, quando la "macchina" gira ad alto regime e la mente la rincorre. Mi sembra di essere nato per farlo._________ La moglie ha iniziato da poco un corso di pilates, lei è moolto più impegnata di me, la sua giornata è intensa. L'ho incoraggiata comunque a farlo, ritengo che per lei, ora, sia necessario e glielo ho detto. Ha scelto comunque da sola ed ora dice di troversi molto meglio, è più tonica. Nessuno penso sia fatto per stare fermo, se la pigrizia incoraggia qualcuno credo che questo ignori una vocina interiore, una specie di coscienza "fisica" che incoraggia ad interpretare più compiutamente anche col fisico la propria natura.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ribaltato il concetto la questione è :"mi tieni come sono altrimenti sei un superficiale"
> non è sciatto/ arrogante?
> poi: perché a me sta bene "come sono" e non penso che potrei stare meglio ,soprattutto per me?
> l'estetica non è il modo con il quale ci presentiamo comprendendo anche lo stato di salute? a me non pare poco



quoto questo e anche il resto...


oddio minerva...sono preoccupata


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ribaltato il concetto la questione è :"mi tieni come sono altrimenti sei un superficiale"
> non è sciatto/ arrogante?
> poi: perché a me sta bene "come sono" e non penso che potrei stare meglio ,soprattutto per me?
> l'estetica non è il modo con il quale ci presentiamo comprendendo anche lo stato di salute? a me non pare poco


Per non avere il culo molle con l’eta’ che avanza...chi appena appena fa sport sa che si devono investire almeno 2 ore al giorno tutti i giorni .... per farlo, se lavori e hai una famiglia, devi  rinunciare ad altro ..fosse solo leggerti un libro .
Un conto è vedere il partner strafogarsi di trippa sul divano ruttando e non lavandosi...un conto è vedere il tuo partner che invece di preparare una torta per la famiglia, seguire i progetti e le attività dei figli, l’attualita, i genitori, ..oltre alle ordinarie attività lavorative....si mette a fare esercizi pro-gluteo quotidianamente sennò lo mandi affanculo ...
mah...a me andrebbe bene anche un filo di culo molle  in più ma una testa più “sviluppata”...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non desidero una persona trascurata e trasandata.
> mi respinge.
> mi sa di malattia.
> 
> ...


Continuo a non capire cosa c'entra il puzzare, la barba trasandata, i capelli e i peli con il culo molle
Forse per questo non ci capiamo
Perchè sui primi condivido sul resto no.
Esattamente come la pancia non mi sa di pigrizia
Mio marito fa palestra quasi tutti i  giorni e ha la pancia ed è in sovrappreso. Ama la buona tavola e il buon vino
Di lui posso dire tutto tranne che si trascuri o che sia trasandato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Domenica mi sono ritrovato con i miei amici.
> Le varie donne hanno commentato la mia barba.
> Non tutte positivamente, c'è stata anche chi mi ha detto di tagliarla.
> Le donne che conosco sono tutte esplicite: la loro visione estetica dell'uomo la dichiarano e questo non mi dispiace.
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la barba punge


Invece a me piace.
Ma non è che se mi piace uno con la barba nera, se diventa bianca non mi piace più.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per non avere il culo molle con l’eta’ che avanza...chi appena appena fa sport sa che si devono investire almeno 2 ore al giorno tutti i giorni .... per farlo, se lavori e hai una famiglia, devi  rinunciare ad altro ..fosse solo leggerti un libro .
> Un conto è vedere il partner strafogarsi di trippa sul divano ruttando e non lavandosi...un conto è vedere il tuo partner che invece di preparare una torta per la famiglia, seguire i progetti e le attività dei figli, l’attualita, i genitori, ..oltre alle ordinarie attività lavorative....si mette a fare esercizi pro-gluteo quotidianamente sennò lo mandi affanculo ...
> mah...a me andrebbe bene anche un filo di culo molle  in più ma una testa più “sviluppata”...


quotissimo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm....
> Se sei sposato da 30 anni fai l'abitudine ai cambiamenti progressivi del partner e magari il desiderio non scema (ma noi non siamo i migliori testimoni per questo...), però la trascuratezza di sé è qualcosa che deprime qualsiasi partner sul lungo periodo.
> Se invece sei in cerca di qualcuno/a ti rendi conto che quello che hai detto è assolutamente falso.
> Prima che qualcuna/o arrivi alla "tua testa", passa sempre dall'aspetto fisico (che non è bell'aspetto ma piacevolezza dello stesso, che comprende anche la cura e l'amore verso sé stessi) e spesso si ferma lì.
> Così va il mondo, che ci piaccia o no.


Ma sai che io ho sempre avuto più successo nei periodi in cui ero più “trascurata”?
Può anche essere che fossi più rilassata, non so.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, ho pochissimo tempo per partecipare e leggere il forum in questo periodo ma sottoscrivo quanto dici. *Ho sempre apprezzato le persone che non si "lasciano andare" nella forma fisica*, per esempio personalmente ho cominciato a fare jogging oltre trenta anni fa, quando nessuno dei miei coetanei nemmeno si sognava di abbandonare quel poco di calcio che ogni tanto giocavano. *Scelsi di fare qualcosa da solo, per poter "ascoltare me stesso" privo di vincoli.* A tutt' oggi lo faccio quando posso, cercando di evitare i posti tipo le piste di atletica per non farmi influenzare entrando in competizione con qualcun altro. *Ho sempre avuto una mentalità di tipo militare in questo frangente, anzi più che militare direi marziale*. La cosa che ritengo basilare nella cura di se stessi penso sia eviatere gli eccessi, non amo la competitività, nemmeno in questo campo perche alla fine ti "forza" al di fuori del tuo essere. Non capisco le persone che per competere con se stessi e con gli altri si trasformano in macchine da guerra, magari con l'ausilio di sostanze. *Preferisco imparare l'ascolto di me stesso e delle mie esigenze fisiche. Se rimango fermo troppo al ungo "sento" dentro di me lo stimolo a muovermi, ad andare a correre. Farlo per me significa libertà, non concepisco niente di più libero di una corsa nella natura, quando la "macchina" gira ad alto regime e la mente la rincorre. Mi sembra di essere nato per farlo.*_________ La moglie ha iniziato da poco un corso di pilates, lei è moolto più impegnata di me, la sua giornata è intensa. L'ho incoraggiata comunque a farlo, ritengo che per lei, ora, sia necessario e glielo ho detto. Ha scelto comunque da sola ed ora dice di troversi molto meglio, è più tonica. Nessuno penso sia fatto per stare fermo, se la pigrizia incoraggia qualcuno credo che questo ignori una vocina interiore, una specie di coscienza "fisica" che incoraggia ad interpretare più compiutamente anche col fisico la propria natura.


Ciao 

E io sottoscrivo te.

In particolare i grassetti. 

Mi sento anche io libera...in contatto con me, e mi sento leggera e sollevata.
non è il risultato.

Ho fatto sport agonistico da ragazzina, ho lasciato perchè non tolleravo la competizione che spegneva le sensazioni. In me.

Ma resto una sportiva.
Da quando faccio le pulizie in casa - roba che adoro - a quando mi alleno.

E' una comunicazione con me.

E stare con qualcuno che non comprende questo, e non apprezza anche oltre che comprendere, mi sarebbe impossibile. 

Il culo molle sottolineato è una forma che contiene diversi livelli sotto. 
Che ora diamo per scontati. mi fido del fatto che G. ha la mia stessa visione.
E quel che mi chiede non è la prestazione. 

Mi chiede di non dimenticarmi il piacere di me. 

E questo me lo rende...speciale.

A lui chiedo lo stesso. Che non si dimentichi il piacere di sè.

Non perchè siamo altruisti e ci amiamo tanto.

Ma perchè è quel piacere che poi possiamo condividere. 

La sensazione della "macchina" che gira a regime...mi piace da morire. Viva e vibrante. In contatto con dentro e con fuori di me. Magnifico!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La motivazione del tradimento non è il culo fluttuante  (metteteci quello che volete) del partner, ma quello solido (anche qui, qualsiasi caratteristica) dell'amante.
> A meno che non mi metta a immaginare che a mia moglie sia piaciuto soprattutto l'aspetto intellettuale del suo amante.


Ma se era una cozza!


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei sulla superficie.
> 
> Ossia separi la forma dalla sostanza.
> Fra l'altro un discorso è la cura.
> ...


Si vede che non hai avuto figli...altrimenti capiresti che sulla superficie con questo ragionamento ci stai te...te lo dico con affetto.
“Se io facessi un figlio e non facessi niente per riportarmi in forma”? 
Sai  cosa significa fare uno, due e magari tre figli ..con ormoni sballati..i bimbi  richiedono tante di quelle attenzioni che ti scordi la doccia ....il lavoro che procede è tu hai investito molto e ci tieni a non essere lasciata indietro .... La casa da mandare avanti, magari i genitori che si ammalano ?
Se poi tuo marito ti dice ..cara, non stai facendo nulla per tornare in forma...ti assicuro che un calcio nelle palle ti viene proprio dal profondo del cuore ....


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per non avere il culo molle con l’eta’ che avanza...chi appena appena fa sport sa che si devono investire almeno 2 ore al giorno tutti i giorni .... per farlo, se lavori e hai una famiglia, devi  rinunciare ad altro ..fosse solo leggerti un libro .
> Un conto è vedere il partner strafogarsi di trippa sul divano ruttando e non lavandosi...un conto è vedere il tuo partner che invece di preparare una torta per la famiglia, seguire i progetti e le attività dei figli, l’attualita, i genitori, ..oltre alle ordinarie attività lavorative....si mette a fare esercizi pro-gluteo quotidianamente sennò lo mandi affanculo ...
> mah...a me andrebbe bene anche un filo di culo molle  in più ma una testa più “sviluppata”...


Non prendo certo in considerazione che mi si chieda a 50 anni di avere il culo di belen così come è  un dato assodato che essere in forma è uno stato psicofisico che di certo non contrasta con lo spessore e lo sviluppo mentale


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai avuto figli...altrimenti capiresti che sulla superficie con questo ragionamento ci stai te...te lo dico con affetto.
> “Se io facessi un figlio e non facessi niente per riportarmi in forma”?
> Sai  cosa significa fare uno, due e magari tre figli ..con ormoni sballati..i bimbi  richiedono tante di quelle attenzioni che ti scordi la doccia ....il lavoro che procede è tu hai investito molto e ci tieni a non essere lasciata indietro .... La casa da mandare avanti, magari i genitori che si ammalano ?
> Se poi tuo marito ti dice ..cara, non stai facendo nulla per tornare in forma...ti assicuro che un calcio nelle palle ti viene proprio dal profondo del cuore ....


Quoto


----------



## Lara3 (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non tollero la pigrizia apatica e trascurata.
> Mi respinge...profondamente.
> 
> La pancia me la rappresenta...un certo tipo di pancia.
> ...


Non so....quando ero innamorata io lo vedevo diversamente. Adesso mi rendo conto che è sempre stato 
così statico ( prima non mi pesava), adesso certo ha più pancia ed è più trascurato.
Ma non lo vedevo come una cosa negativa; era una sua caratteristica. 
Adesso questa caratteristica non mi piace più e non sarà un caso che mio amante ha un bellissimo fisico ed e’ molto attivo. Inconsciamente ho scelto diversamente.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai avuto figli...altrimenti capiresti che sulla superficie con questo ragionamento ci stai te...te lo dico con affetto.
> “Se io facessi un figlio e non facessi niente per riportarmi in forma”?
> Sai  cosa significa fare uno, due e magari tre figli ..con ormoni sballati..i bimbi  richiedono tante di quelle attenzioni che ti scordi la doccia ....il lavoro che procede è tu hai investito molto e ci tieni a non essere lasciata indietro .... La casa da mandare avanti, magari i genitori che si ammalano ?
> Se poi tuo marito ti dice ..cara, non stai facendo nulla per tornare in forma...ti assicuro che un calcio nelle palle ti viene proprio dal profondo del cuore ....


si valuta tutto nel contesto di buon senso e priorità di vita.per alcuni ci sono normali e occasionali momenti di vita che rimangono alibi perenni a coprire pigrizia


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa c'entra il puzzare, la barba trasandata, i capelli e i peli con il culo molle
> Forse per questo non ci capiamo
> Perchè sui primi condivido sul resto no.
> Esattamente come la pancia non mi sa di pigrizia
> ...


E' la stessa cosa. 

Uso [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]...mi piace la barba. G. ha la barba. Adesso sta iniziando a imbiancare. Continua a piacermi. Quell'imbiancare è parte dello scorrere del tempo.

Il mio culo è come è perchè lo curo da sempre. Quotidianamente. Come stile di vita.
non sono sovrappeso, mi piacciono i pasti semplici e frugali e l'alcol con molta moderazione e solo ed esclusivamente se è di qualità.

E' il mio stile di vita. 

G. mi somiglia.

Mi sembra che ci sia una costante sovrapposizione fra il modello estetico vigente e una concezione del corpo come macchina ben funzionante. Che va a pieni giri. 

Se G. mi vedesse variare il mio stile di vita si preoccuperebbe. E io mi preoccuperei per lui.
E chiederei spiegazioni a riguardo.

Se non ci guardassi perchè lo amo tanto....io non penso che avrei cura di lui. 
E lui di me.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo...questa fotografia è interessante.
> 
> Ma è una fotografia. Ossia un momento fissato nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Posso rispondere per quel che ho vissuto, visto, e meditato.. e ovviamente è una lettura personale

Si arriva a "trovarsi" dentro quella "fotografia" proprio perché (e ritorno alle premesse) il progetto classico familiare MAL si concilia con una istantanea diversa

E bisogna entrare nell'ottica che "il progetto" è un bisogno esso stesso

E.come tale incurante delle "istantanee" che potranno prodursi

Nel progetto, solo in via TEORICA vengono fatte quelle divisioni molto suggestive in merito agli spazi ridotti.

E a quella prospettiva di istantanea la risposta è: se ci si ama.. saremo forti e felici, vedrai

In pratica, nulla di nulla...

Nella PRATICA e NEL progetto, i parametri sono molto diversi

Non più 6 = 3 a testa

Ma 5 e 1 .. perché se mi ami mi fai fare 5 e TACI

O a rovescio .. potevo fare 3 ma siccome la amo allora le faccio fare 5

Gli "spazi" cambiano e interagiscono col resto, NEL progetto

Fortune/sfortune successi/insuccessi professionali dell'uno rispetto all'altro

"Invecchiamento" bello di uno e meno bello dell'altro

Rapporti con gli altri nuovi membri della famiglia (positivi x uno, molto meno x l'altro..)

Gli "spazi" possono diventare "terreno di conquista" e certi silenzi diventare "garanti" del progetto

Che poi è il motivo del silenzio di quel ragazzo alla radio, a cui magari corrisponderà altrettanto silenzio della sua ragazza, a sua insaputa, che magari viene a scrivere qui dentro che le fa il filo mezzo ufficio ed è bagnata dalle 8 alle 20


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io anche sono come nocciola
> 
> Il mio ex credo abbia patito che rispetto a prima io mi sia un Po trascurata ma non è che facessi schifo eh
> Avevo preso 6 kg dopo le gravidanze ma ero 70 kg x 173 adesso negli anni li ho persi ma chiaro che non sarò mai più quella dei 25 anni e sai che ce non me ne frega nulla di essere secca secca e triste mi tengo le mie curve faccio sport x salute ma basta imposizioni
> ...


:angelo:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie non mise su un chilo.
> Dieta ferrea per tutta la gravidanza a causa del diabete.
> Diciamo che dal punto di vista fisico lei ci tiene. A 47 anni fa ancora la spaccata, è elastica e sportiva e ha più o meno lo stesso fisico di quando l'ho conosciuta, rughe escluse si intende.
> Se mi amasse sarebbe perfetta


Ma ci tiene per sé, non per te.


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa c'entra il puzzare, la barba trasandata, i capelli e i peli con il culo molle Forse per questo non ci capiamo Perchè sui primi condivido sul resto no. Esattamente come la pancia non mi sa di pigrizia Mio marito fa palestra quasi tutti i  giorni e ha la pancia ed è in sovrappreso. Ama la buona tavola e il buon vino Di lui posso dire tutto tranne che si trascuri o che sia trasandato.


  E' una forma di cura e di ascolto di se stessi come il fatto di tenersi puliti. Non esagerare abitualmente col cibo e col vino anche, le due cose sono legate. Non sto parlando di occasionali forme di gratificazione, sto parlando di stili di vita. Si può essere" a little bit overweight ed essere persone fitting to ourself" e anche "thin and not fitted" la faccenda riguarda il comportamento e lo stile di vita, la cura, non i chili.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece a me piace.
> Ma non è che se mi piace uno con la barba nera, se diventa bianca non mi piace più.


Devo tingermela?
Dimmelo, eh.:sonar:


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per non avere il culo molle con l’eta’ che avanza...chi appena appena fa sport sa che si devono investire almeno 2 ore al giorno tutti i giorni .... per farlo, se lavori e hai una famiglia, devi  rinunciare ad altro ..fosse solo leggerti un libro .
> Un conto è vedere il partner strafogarsi di trippa sul divano ruttando e non lavandosi...un conto è vedere il tuo partner che invece di preparare una torta per la famiglia, seguire i progetti e le attività dei figli, l’attualita, i genitori, ..oltre alle ordinarie attività lavorative....si mette a fare esercizi pro-gluteo quotidianamente sennò lo mandi affanculo ...
> mah...a me andrebbe bene anche un filo di culo molle  in più ma una testa più “sviluppata”...


Ragioni come se fosse una prestazione. 

Non è una prestazione aver cura della propria attività fisica. Non è un impegno.
E' un piacere. Una necessità.

Se io non mi muovo costantemente anche la mia mente non è lucida. 

Se il mio uomo mettesse se stesso e la cura di sè dietro il progetto forse sulla breve distnza potrei dire "ma che bravo"...sulla lunga distanza, volendogli bene, io prenderei in considerazione che aver cura di sè e del suo corpo è aver cura della famiglia. 

Certo...se il culo molle o duro lo è rispetto ad un modello (la pubblicità) e non rispetto al PROPRIO corpo...il tuo discorso è sensatissimo.

Ma io non sto parlando di aderenza ai modelli.

Il culo di una 50enne è il culo di una 50enne.
L 50enne è fuori di testa se pensa di poter avere il culo di una 20enne.

Ma se siccome ha 50 anni pensa di aver perso il suo corpo...mica tanto bene non sta eh.

Ogni età ha il suo corpo e la sua forma. 
E ad ogni età ci sono richieste possibili e impossibili.

A 20 anni facevo certi tipi di sport che ora che ne ho 40 non faccio più.
Ma non perchè non ho la prestanza dei 20 anni dimentico il movimento come caratteristica di me. 
Semplicemente mi relaziono con la me di adesso.
E ho cura della me di adesso.

Io non ho il culo di una 20enne.
Ho il culo di una 40enne che ha sempre avuto cura del suo corpo, e quindi del suo culo.
E continuo ad averne cura perchè seguo me stessa.

Se G. mi chiedesse il culo della 20enne, mi spazientirei.
Primo perchè mi chiede il culo di un'altra. E poi perchè mi starebbe facendo una richiesta impossibile. 

Lui mi chiede IL MIO culo. E questo è assolutamente lusinghiero invece.

Lo stesso io con lui.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ribaltato il concetto la questione è :"mi tieni come sono altrimenti sei un superficiale"
> non è sciatto/ arrogante?
> poi: perché a me sta bene "come sono" e non penso che potrei stare meglio ,soprattutto per me?
> l'estetica non è il modo con il quale ci presentiamo comprendendo anche lo stato di salute? a me non pare poco


Chiariamo.
Per te è importante per te, per la tua autostima avere la tua immagine più stabile possibile.
Anche per me. Non ci riesco. Mi costa troppo e mi è costato troppo in passato.
Ma per me è impensabile legare qualsiasi apprezzamento di un’altra persona alla sua forma.
Escludendo per chi fa interventi che deformano la fisionomia e la rendono grottesca.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se era una cozza!


Anche per me, ma a lei piaceva.
I gusti son gusti, mica si discutono.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai avuto figli...altrimenti capiresti che sulla superficie con questo ragionamento ci stai te...te lo dico con affetto.
> “Se io facessi un figlio e non facessi niente per riportarmi in forma”?
> Sai  cosa significa fare uno, due e magari tre figli ..con ormoni sballati..i bimbi  richiedono tante di quelle attenzioni che ti scordi la doccia ....il lavoro che procede è tu hai investito molto e ci tieni a non essere lasciata indietro .... La casa da mandare avanti, magari i genitori che si ammalano ?
> Se poi tuo marito ti dice ..cara, non stai facendo nulla per tornare in forma...ti assicuro che un calcio nelle palle ti viene proprio dal profondo del cuore ....


riporti tutto alla tua concezione. 

io ho amiche che con più figli, ormoni completamente fuori di testa, genitori morenti e malati, il tempo per aver cura del loro corpo, per sentirlo di nuovo proprio anche e diverso, per riappropriarsene l'hanno trovato. Per piacere. Di sè.

E pensa un po'...proprio con il sostegno del compagno che rilevava il culo molle. 

Vedi il culo molle come una competizione. O come una prestazione.
E vedi il corpo in forma come la pubblicità.

Stiam parlando di due cose diverse. 

La tua esperienza è la tua.
non è generalizzabile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Il problema si pone appunto quando lei (o lui) piace al partner SOLO così o quando lei è solo così.
> Ogni tanto il vestirsi bene o sexy fa bene. E lascia il ricordo di qualcuno di desiderabile per un po' di tempo.
> Negarsi vestendosi sempre sciatti e mai avendo cura di sé fa il pari con l'estremo opposto, ovvero di pretendere sempre e in ogni momento di essere speciali.


Meglio nudi :carneval:


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci tiene per sé, non per te.


Esatto. 
La cura di sé non è finalizzata ad attrarre qualcuno nello specifico, ma per mostrare il valore che noi vogliamo attribuire a noi stessi e che gli altri possono cogliere o meno.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non so....quando ero innamorata io lo vedevo diversamente. Adesso mi rendo conto che è sempre stato
> così statico ( prima non mi pesava), adesso certo ha più pancia ed è più trascurato.
> Ma non lo vedevo come una cosa negativa; era una sua caratteristica.
> Adesso questa caratteristica non mi piace più e non sarà un caso che mio amante ha un bellissimo fisico ed e’ molto attivo. Inconsciamente ho scelto diversamente.


Boh...forse sei cambiata tu?

La staticità mi fa impazzire...non la sopporto. Divento claustrofobica.

Credo che sarei insopportabile ad un uomo statico.
Una rompicoglioni chirurgica.

Ma più che altro...non riesco a trovarci dentro affidabilità. 

Se trascuri te stesso, come puoi pensare di aver cura di me?

Non so...a me l'amore non ha fatto questi effetti.
A farmi effetti distorcenti erano le proiezioni sull'altro di cose irrisolte in me che mettevo fuori per non affrontarle dentro. 

Ma non era mica amore. 
Era paura.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Boh...forse sei cambiata tu?
> 
> La staticità mi fa impazzire...non la sopporto. Divento claustrofobica.
> 
> ...


Fossi uomo dovrei evitarti come la peste.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Devo tingermela?
> Dimmelo, eh.:sonar:


:kiss:


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio nudi :carneval:


Scherzi ma... anche quelli sono eventi speciali.
Un corpo nudo nella natura, alla luce del sole, lo vivi proprio diversamente.
Noi in gruppo abbiamo persone che hanno superato da un po' gli ottanta, e non mi riferisco ai chili.
E la mezza età trionfa.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fossi uomo dovrei evitarti come la peste.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sono odiosa, in certe situazioni. 

divento proprio insofferente...

E ruvida.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *E' la stessa cosa. *
> 
> Uso @_Brunetta_...mi piace la barba. G. ha la barba. Adesso sta iniziando a imbiancare. Continua a piacermi. Quell'imbiancare è parte dello scorrere del tempo.
> 
> ...


Per me assolutamente no
Se gli vedessi cambiare lo stile di vita e lo vedessi sereno nella sua scelta sarei contenta per lui
Poi certo io dovrei cercare di adeguarmi e il nuovo stile di vita dovrebbe piacermi
Ma lo stile di vita continua a non tornarmi con il cambiamento del culo.
Mi spiace non ti seguo
Ammetto che mi sa di superficialità o almeno per me è superficialità dispiacersi per un culo che diventa molle


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche per me, ma a lei piaceva.
> I gusti son gusti, mica si discutono.


Appunto. È questione di gusti e soprattutto, come sempre, da come quella persona ti fa sentire in quella relazione, magari facendoti scoprire una potenza o una fragilità che ti sorprendono.
Ma non c’entra nulla con una avvenenza o forma oggettiva.
Oggettivamente quello è una cozza.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me assolutamente no
> Se gli vedessi cambiare lo stile di vita e lo vedessi sereno nella sua scelta sarei contenta per lui
> Poi certo io dovrei cercare di adeguarmi e il nuovo stile di vita dovrebbe piacermi
> Ma lo stile di vita continua a non tornarmi con il cambiamento del culo.
> ...


ma perché uno stile di vita sano dovrebbe essere superficiale?  Casomai é il contrario e fa parte di una cultura dell'accudimento di sè e delle persone alle quali vogliamo bene


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sono odiosa, in certe situazioni.
> 
> ...





Alle volte e' buona la via di mezzo. Non è che non avrei da fare, su di me. Tralascio che sono sciatta di mio. E pigra. E' che a volte, senza cadere negli eccessi, mi guardo con indulgenza e non rinuncio alla giornata in panciolle, dopo aver mangiato. Se mi vedi sdraiata sul divano, non è che non sto bene. Sto benone


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una forma di cura e di ascolto di se stessi come il fatto di tenersi puliti. Non esagerare abitualmente col cibo e col vino anche, le due cose sono legate. Non sto parlando di occasionali forme di gratificazione, sto parlando di stili di vita. Si può essere" a little bit overweight ed essere persone fitting to ourself" e anche "thin and not fitted" la faccenda riguarda il comportamento e lo stile di vita, la cura, non i chili.


Tralasciando obesità patologiche o simili, se mi ascolto con qualche chilo in più la cellulite o la pancia e mi sento bene non vedo dove sia il problema. O almeno non è un problema per me. Se lo è per l'altro semplicemente so che non è l'uomo per me.
Lo vedo quando mi trascuro, e nulla c'entra con il mio aspetto.
Se esco struccata con i capelli raccolti e delle scarpe comodo ma sicuramente non belle capisco che mi sto trascurando e a volte mi sento bene proprio perchè per una volta me ne frego
Se fosse il mio comportamento abituale o lo diventasse certo che sarebbe un problema e probabilmente chi mi è vicino me lo farebbe notare a ragione anche.
Se guardo mio marito lo vedo appassionato della palestra, sereno, e lo vedo sereno con i suoi chili in più e la sua pancia.
E mi piace anche quando capita che giri per casa con una maglia dismessa e un pantaloncino improbabile perchè sa che se lo può permettere per l'intimità che abbiamo e perchè grazie a Dio è bello anche lasciarsi andare ogni tanto e ne ridiamo insieme. Esattamente come se indosso un pigiamone, mi lego i capelli e ho i calzettoni.
E ripeto guardandolo l'ultima cosa che mi viene in mente è che si trascuri. Tutt'altro


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Alle volte e' buona la via di mezzo. Non è che non avrei da fare, su di me. Tralascio che sono sciatta di mio. E pigra. E' che a volte, senza cadere negli eccessi, mi guardo con indulgenza e non rinuncio alla giornata in panciolle, dopo aver mangiato. Se mi vedi sdraiata sul divano, non è che non sto bene. Sto benone


Appunto.
Ipazia è attiva, le piace muoversi ed il suo essere.
Tu non lo sei, io sicuramente ancora meno, ed il tuo (nostro) modo di essere.
Si deve piacere per come si è.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché uno stile di vita sano dovrebbe essere superficiale?  Casomai é il contrario e fa parte di una cultura dell'accudimento di sè e delle persone alle quali vogliamo bene


Non è lo stile di vita sano ad essere superficiale, è l'apprezzare una persona con il culo sodo e smettere di apprezzarla quando non ce l'ha.
Poi sarà che per me, lo ripeto, l'accudimento di se non è tonificare il culo. Soprattutto non lo è se diventa una necessità per continuare a piacere all'altro.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fossi uomo dovrei evitarti come la peste.


A me invece piace questo suo atteggiamento.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me assolutamente no
> Se gli vedessi cambiare lo stile di vita e lo vedessi sereno nella sua scelta sarei contenta per lui
> Poi certo io dovrei cercare di adeguarmi e il nuovo stile di vita dovrebbe piacermi
> Ma lo stile di vita continua a non tornarmi con il cambiamento del culo.
> ...



Chissà cosa tocca il culo molle sottolineato dal compagno. 

tu parli del culo che diventa molle nel tempo. 
Ed è un evento che non può che essere accettato. Siamo sottoposti alla gravità.

Io parlo del culo, che appartiene ad un corpo, trascurato che si smolla per cattiva alimentazione, mancanza di attività fisica (e non parlo necessariamente di palestra, ma anche di andare a camminare regolarmente).

Sono due livelli completamente diversi.

Se mi si rompe il cazzo perchè non so fermare il tempo, consiglierei un tso.
se mi si rompe il cazzo perchè mangio cagate, non mi muovo e tengo la macchina sotto il culo ogni momento e in buona sostanza non ho cura della salute del mio fisico, abbasso le orecchie e accetto la cura. Anche se rileva qualcosa che avrei voglia di ignorare.

SE G. passasse ad uno stile di vita insalubre, non sarei per niente felice per lui. 
Poi, se non vedesse alternative...oh. cazzi suoi. 
Sicuro non lo condividerei e cambierebbe la mia valutazione su di lui.

Quindi se gli vien la pancia perchè mangia cagate, non si muove e staziona sul divano impigrito...minchia se gli romperei il cazzo. come minimo vorrei una spiegazione. E chiederei un cambiamento.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Alle volte e' buona la via di mezzo. Non è che non avrei da fare, su di me. Tralascio che sono sciatta di mio. E pigra. E' che a volte, senza cadere negli eccessi, mi guardo con indulgenza e non rinuncio alla giornata in panciolle, dopo aver mangiato. Se mi vedi sdraiata sul divano, non è che non sto bene. *Sto benone*


Ecco se io fossi il tuo compagno per me sarebbe fondamentale questo


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me invece piace questo suo atteggiamento.


Ma perché come lei NON sei pigro.
Io sono sempre stata una pigrona. Poi magari se sono motivata la supero. Ma non certo perché qualcuno mi trascina.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. È questione di gusti e soprattutto, come sempre, da come quella persona ti fa sentire in quella relazione, magari facendoti scoprire una potenza o una fragilità che ti sorprendono.
> Ma non c’entra nulla con una avvenenza o forma oggettiva.
> Oggettivamente quello è una cozza.


Ma infatti la cura di sé è altro dall'estetica oggettiva.
E' qualcosa che riguarda tutta la persona nel suo complesso ed è in grado come dici tu di influire anche su chi ha accanto.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il bello dell’intimita Per me significa anche potermi concedere tuta e ciabatte e anche copertina sul divano e sapere che mi desideri ugualmente.
> Anche perché non è che voi uomini state in casa in giacca e cravatta e aggiungerei per fortuna
> Poi l’osservazione: mi piacerebbe vederti anche in auto reggenti e perizoma ci sta eccome
> Non ci sta Che ti piaccia solo così


Io parlavo del pigiama come stile di vita in presenza del marito in casa, non di qualche occasione di relax

Che x inciso ha come sottotitoli, più o meno questo:

"Tanto c'è solo il biscaro del mi marito mi importa una sega di mettermi bella


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Alle volte e' buona la via di mezzo. Non è che non avrei da fare, su di me. Tralascio che sono sciatta di mio. E pigra. E' che a volte, senza cadere negli eccessi, mi guardo con indulgenza e non rinuncio alla giornata in panciolle, dopo aver mangiato. Se mi vedi sdraiata sul divano, non è che non sto bene. Sto benone


non mi piace la sciatteria (si dice?)

Mi infastidisce. Mi sa di malattia. 

si può stare svaccati sul divano senza essere sciatti e trascurati.

A me non piace mangiare tanto da rimanere appesantita. 
Lo stesso G.

mi piace mangiare quello di cui ho bisogno.
non mi piace l'esagerazione. 
Mi piacciono cibi semplici e leggeri, che si digeriscono facilmente e mi lasciano libera di decidere se sdraiarmi o andare a fare una passeggiata. 

Se devo esser sincera mi piace alzarmi da tavola con ancora un po' di fame.
Mi da fisicamente fastidio la pancia che scoppia.

In questo periodo in cui non potevo prendermi cura di me, la cosa più pesante era esattamente il sentirmi sciatta.
La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato tagliarmi i capelli, per permettere a G. di averne cura agevolmente, e andare dall'estetista regolarmente. (io non ci vado di solito faccio da sola).

E ho adorato G. che si è occupato delle mie unghie, dei miei capelli, del farmi sentire ordinata e pulita.  

E mi fa la doccia stile militare!! 

Se non avesse cura del moi ordine fisico...non si sarebbe curato di me. 

Posso esser malata, ma mi piace essere ordinata e non sciatta.
Non mi piace quel tipo di abbandono.

E non mi piace averlo intorno. 

Figurati quando sono in piena forma!


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ipazia è attiva, le piace muoversi ed il suo essere.
> Tu non lo sei, io sicuramente ancora meno, ed il tuo (nostro) modo di essere.
> *Si deve piacere per come si è*.


:up:
... e rimanendo appunto così  - grosso modo - nel tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Chissà cosa tocca il culo molle sottolineato dal compagno.*
> 
> tu parli del culo che diventa molle nel tempo.
> Ed è un evento che non può che essere accettato. Siamo sottoposti alla gravità.
> ...


A me nulla
Sembra che invece muova molto a te 
guarda non ho mai avuto il culo sodo quindi non parlo di cambiamenti nel tempo. Non ne ho mai fatto una malattia e fortunatamente ho incontrato uomini che del mio culo non sodo se ne sono fregati. Fortunatamente un paio di palle anche perchè non mi avrebbero interessato.
Credo che quello che ci differenzia sia la base di partenza, che per me non sarai mai il fisico per te si.
Sicuramente ognuno di noi è anche il suo corpo. La differenza lo fa quanto pesa per ognuno  noi quel "anche"
Per te l'80% per me il 10% 
Capisci che se su 100 varia il 10% non cambia molto nella mia coppia
Se varia l'80 capisco che possa cambiare molto.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una forma di cura e di ascolto di se stessi come il fatto di tenersi puliti. Non esagerare abitualmente col cibo e col vino anche, le due cose sono legate. Non sto parlando di occasionali forme di gratificazione, sto parlando di stili di vita. Si può essere" a little bit overweight ed essere persone fitting to ourself" e anche "thin and not fitted" la faccenda riguarda il comportamento e lo stile di vita, la cura, non i chili.



Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlavo del pigiama come stile di vita in presenza del marito in casa, non di qualche occasione di relax
> 
> Che x inciso ha come sottotitoli, più o meno questo:
> 
> "Tanto c'è solo il biscaro del mi marito mi importa una sega di mettermi bella


No no i sottotitoli sono:
Che meraviglia potermi sciallare con un uomo che mi apprezza anche così, che non mi fa sentire una sfigata e che sa che mi sto godendo un momento di totale relax

Ripeto adoro quando mio marito si sente libero di lasciarsi andare, sono momenti di risate e battute di complicità che mi fanno sentire molto vicina a lui


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il bello dell’intimita Per me significa anche potermi concedere tuta e ciabatte e anche copertina sul divano e sapere che mi desideri ugualmente.
> Anche perché non è che voi uomini state in casa in giacca e cravatta e aggiungerei per fortuna
> Poi l’osservazione: mi piacerebbe vederti anche in auto reggenti e perizoma ci sta eccome
> Non ci sta Che ti piaccia solo così


Io parlavo del pigiama come stile di vita in presenza del marito in casa, non di qualche occasione di relax

Cio che x inciso ha come sottotitoli, più o meno questo:

"Tanto c'è solo il biscaro del mi marito, mi importa una sega di mettermi tirata"


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco se io fossi il tuo compagno per me sarebbe fondamentale questo


Pure perché riesco a starci poco.
Se quel poco me lo annulli in nome del culo sodo, non so fino a che punto lo vedrei come cura di me. Uno deve stare bene. E' chiaro che si sta bene entro una certa forma. Che magari e' data anche da qualche chilo in più, che magari vorresti togliere. Ma non a prezzo di stare a dieta perenne, o in moto perpetuo. Ad un certo punto (ed entro certi limiti) anche sedersi a tavola o permettersi una dormita pomeridiana ha un suo beneficio. Per me. Ho fatto per tanto tempo sport agonistico, e ho sempre abbastanza  "impressionato" per la muscolatura  (trofismo ottimo, a detta del CONI). Oggi sarebbe diverso perché alla pigrizia si somma la carenza di tempo. Faccio quello che posso, ma non i salti mortali. Ma sto pure bene così.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque questa discussione è come quando si discute di come si spendono i soldi.
Io trovo insensato spendere un patrimonio per uno smartphone (poi patrimonio è eccessivo perché è una valutazione in base al mio considerare alto il costo rispetto al valore che gli do) e un altro trovare assurda le mie spese magari per buone cause.
Ognuno spende se stesso, i soldi, il tempo coerentemente per come è.
Ed è la coerenza con se stessi che fa stare e si vuole vivere anche in una coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no i sottotitoli sono:
> Che meraviglia potermi sciallare con un uomo che mi apprezza anche così, che non mi fa sentire una sfigata e che sa che mi sto godendo un momento di totale relax
> 
> Ripeto adoro quando mio marito si sente libero di lasciarsi andare, sono momenti di risate e battute di complicità che mi fanno sentire molto vicina a lui


Allora è solo una questione di sottotitoli


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> ... e rimanendo appunto così  - grosso modo - nel tempo.


Chi è?


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è?


Bud Spencer.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pure perché riesco a starci poco.
> Se quel poco me lo annulli in nome del culo sodo, non so fino a che punto lo vedrei come cura di me. Uno deve stare bene. E' chiaro che si sta bene entro una certa forma. Che magari e' data anche da qualche chilo in più, che magari vorresti togliere. Ma non a prezzo di stare a dieta perenne, o in moto perpetuo. Ad un certo punto (ed entro certi limiti) anche sedersi a tavola o permettersi una dormita pomeridiana ha un suo beneficio. Per me. Ho fatto per tanto tempo sport agonistico, e ho sempre abbastanza  "impressionato" per la muscolatura  (trofismo ottimo, a detta del CONI). Oggi sarebbe diverso perché alla pigrizia si somma la carenza di tempo. Faccio quello che posso, ma non i salti mortali. Ma sto pure bene così.


Quoto
io ho iniziato da poco a fare movimento tutti i giorni.
Ho perso diversi chili
Me lo fanno notare. 
Se penso a me, non noto in me uno stare meglio. Sto bene ora che ho preso questa decisione come stavo bene con me stessa quando avevo più chili.
Tanto che mi piace molto fare i miei km ogni giorno, è diventato una piacevole routine. 
Ma se poi mi porti al Mac non dico di no. E non mi interessa se rimetto l'etto che ho perso camminando. Starei peggio se avessi voglia di Mac e non andassi, piuttosto che con un etto in più
Risottolineo che non sto parlando di patologie o malattie evidenti.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlavo del pigiama come stile di vita in presenza del marito in casa, non di qualche occasione di relax
> 
> Cio che x inciso ha come sottotitoli, più o meno questo:
> 
> "Tanto c'è solo il biscaro del mi marito, mi importa una sega di mettermi tirata"


Un altro da cui scapperei a gambe levate


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un altro da cui scapperei a gambe levate


Ci fidanziamo io e te? :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tralasciando obesità patologiche o simili, se mi ascolto con qualche chilo in più la cellulite o la pancia e mi sento bene non vedo dove sia il problema. O almeno non è un problema per me. Se lo è per l'altro semplicemente so che non è l'uomo per me. Lo vedo quando mi trascuro, e nulla c'entra con il mio aspetto. Se esco struccata con i capelli raccolti e delle scarpe comodo ma sicuramente non belle capisco che mi sto trascurando e a volte mi sento bene proprio perchè per una volta me ne frego Se fosse il mio comportamento abituale o lo diventasse certo che sarebbe un problema e probabilmente chi mi è vicino me lo farebbe notare a ragione anche. Se guardo mio marito lo vedo appassionato della palestra, sereno, e lo vedo sereno con i suoi chili in più e la sua pancia. E mi piace anche quando capita che giri per casa con una maglia dismessa e un pantaloncino improbabile perchè sa che se lo può permettere per l'intimità che abbiamo e perchè grazie a Dio è bello anche lasciarsi andare ogni tanto e ne ridiamo insieme. Esattamente come se indosso un pigiamone, mi lego i capelli e ho i calzettoni. E ripeto guardandolo l'ultima cosa che mi viene in mente è che si trascuri. Tutt'altro


  Avere serenità in una scelta di vita non ne fa necessariamente una scelta buona per la persona, ci sono persone che serenamente si sparano un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno, altri che si strafogano di cibo o di alcolici cercando un effimero appagamento al male di vivere, non tutte le "serene" abitudini ci fanno bene e vivere meglio. Tu leghi la cura ad un fatto estetico, un fatto tipicamente di look. A me in tutta onestà del look delle persone fuori o a casa non importa molto (non niente eh, -poco-). Recentemente ho conosciuto un signore straniero che se ne va in giro come uno straccione ma ho imparato da lui moltissime cose nuove, di spessore. Non di meno pur vestendosi male è sempre una persona curata nella pulizia e nel fisico. Aborro i comportamenti limite, in un senso e nell'altro ma non posso fare a meno di notare che le persone che rinunciano ad avere controllo e ascolto su se stessi spesso sono persone anche nel carattere sciatte ed inaffidabili. Come vedo anche uno stuolo di esaltati che si ammazzano in palestra o con gli ormoni per un fatto tipicamente di look. La chiamavano virtù una volta, quella di saper distinguere con equilibrio i comporamenti positivi da quelli dannosi, il fattibile dal non fattibile, l'importante dall' inutile e l'effimero. Gli esseri umani -sono- fatti per muoversi, ci ha forgiati così l'evoluzione. Rinunciare a camminare (non dico correre), capire che il grasso si accumula attorno alle arterie in modo preoccupante e ciononosante fregarsene perchè tanto per ora si sta bene assomiglia un po' come atteggiamento a quelli che ballavano sul Titanic mentre affondava. Io non ci riuscirei, per carattere innanzi tutto. Non parlo di culi che scendono, quello è l'effetto del tempo, da non confondere con un atteggiamento grave di inerzia verso se stessi.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un altro da cui scapperei a gambe levate


Perché?? :rotfl:

Ti farebbe paura che ti "vedesse"?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Bud Spencer.


Ottimo esempio.
Ci sono ex atleti che mantengono il peso, altri che da atleti avevano dovuto controllare a fatica l’alimentazione. Finita la carriera agonistica godono la loro propensione per il cibo che non può essere compensata da una attività amatoriale.
Ma l’essenza di una persona può essere nel sentire il corpo nella attività fisica o più nel seguire il gusto della buona tavola. Ognuno esprime se stesso come può.
Correlare l’aspetto fisico, anche fuori da stereotipi, all’essere amati è terribile.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> io ho iniziato da poco a fare movimento tutti i giorni.
> Ho perso diversi chili
> Me lo fanno notare.
> ...


Direi che la vita e una e ci si gode un po' tutto.
Se poi a 40 e rotti si ha la pretesa di mangiare, non muoversi e pure di essere al top di forma, si torna in tema rinunce.

Da qualche parte qualcuna va fatta. Pure io mi sono messa a dieta tempo fa. Avevo perso tutto, allegramente qualcosa ho recuperato.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me nulla
> Sembra che invece muova molto a te
> guarda non ho mai avuto il culo sodo quindi non parlo di cambiamenti nel tempo. Non ne ho mai fatto una malattia e fortunatamente ho incontrato uomini che del mio culo non sodo se ne sono fregati. Fortunatamente un paio di palle anche perchè non mi avrebbero interessato.
> Credo che quello che ci differenzia sia la base di partenza, che per me non sarai mai il fisico per te si.
> ...



SE il mio uomo non lo notasse, nel caso, o tacesse addirittura come faceva il mio ex, sarei offesa.

Perchè non starebbe considerando me tutta intera. Corpo compreso.
Non si curerebbe di me, del mio stato di salute globale. 
E mi starebbe ignorando.

Io in un modo o in un altro non gli farebbe differenza. 

Mi chiedevo cosa tocca perchè vien visto, il commento al culo, come un dispregio. 
Come un togliere invece di un dare. 

Come se la cura dell'igiene del corpo (e l'igiene di un corpo non è solo un corpo pulito, ma riguarda l'alimentazione di quel corpo, l'attività e la manutenzione a cui lo si sottopone) fosse un qualcosa di non costituente la salute dell'individuo e quindi della coppia che lo compone. 

Ognuno di noi non è ANCHE il suo corpo.
Noi siamo il nostro corpo. Il cervello è corpo. LE emozioni sono corpo. 

Ovviamente io mi riferisco al PROPRIO corpo.
Non all'aderenza ai modelli di corpo che ci vengon propinati e a cui pare dover aderire. 
(e allora dieta per dimagrire, palestra per dimagrire....come se fosse un obiettivo e uno standard a cui aderire). 

Io sono una sportiva nocciola.
Le volte in cui il mio corpo non era in forma, stavo male. 

Non per l'estetica. Sentivo di non essere in casa mia. 
Ero a disagio con me stessa.

Allo stesso modo in cui sono a disagio con me stessa se non sono depilata. O se ho i capelli sporchi. O se ho fatto una mangiata e la pancia mi scoppia e mi fa sentire pesante. O ho le orecchie sporche.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un altro da cui scapperei a gambe levate





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci fidanziamo io e te? :rotfl:


Sono questi i grandi "culi" di chi vive le relazioni progettuali 

Agli altri poveretti (eventuale amante incluso) gli tocca vedervi tirate e tutte sega

Al marito culoso invece l'onore della tuta e ciabatte.. 

Eh.. son fortune.. :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché?? :rotfl:
> 
> Ti farebbe paura che ti "vedesse"?


Tra fan del movimento, cultori del cibo moderato, sensibili al look serale (quando cioè non vedi l'ora, di andare a letto) mi troverei un attimino straniata in casa mia.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci fidanziamo io e te? :rotfl:


Andata!


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ottimo esempio.
> Ci sono ex atleti che mantengono il peso, altri che da atleti avevano dovuto controllare a fatica l’alimentazione. Finita la carriera agonistica godono la loro propensione per il cibo che non può essere compensata da una attività amatoriale.
> Ma l’essenza di una persona può essere nel sentire il corpo nella attività fisica o più nel seguire il gusto della buona tavola. Ognuno esprime se stesso come può.
> Correlare l’aspetto fisico, anche fuori da stereotipi, all’essere amati è terribile.


Diciamo che il problema di Bud Spencer è che era cambiato tanto da diventare un altro.
Poi è piaciuto lo stesso, se non di più.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso rispondere per quel che ho vissuto, visto, e meditato.. e ovviamente è una lettura personale
> 
> Si arriva a "trovarsi" dentro quella "fotografia" proprio perché (e ritorno alle premesse) il progetto classico familiare MAL si concilia con una istantanea diversa
> 
> ...


tutto questo che descrivi è una scelta. Ed è una responsabilità però.
Di entrambi.

E' mancanza di cura di se stessi e dell'altro. E invece che esser alleati si diventa creditori uno dell'altro.

Il discorso del "siccome ti amo, allora..." però..mi vien in mente...se ti amo così tanto, e tu hai bisogno di uno spazio dove scopare alla pecorina perchè non ti amo più così tanto da concedertelo? 

Non ti amo più'?

(sto provocando eh...)

Perchè in un caso il credito va bene (eh...non chiedermi del mio corpo perchè ti spacco il culo, visto che mi smazzo un sacco di cose mentre tu ti riposi) e nell'altro no?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tra fan del movimento, cultori del cibo moderato, sensibili al look serale (quando cioè non vedi l'ora, di andare a letto) mi troverei un attimino straniata in casa mia.


Che dici.. optiamo x il classico silenzio, e chi s'é visto s'é visto?.. :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> SE il mio uomo non lo notasse, nel caso, o tacesse addirittura come faceva il mio ex, sarei offesa.
> 
> Perchè non starebbe considerando me tutta intera. Corpo compreso.
> Non si curerebbe di me, del mio stato di salute globale.
> ...


Ma infatti se sei a disagio fai bene a fare quello che fai. Ma se non lo sei e c’è chi te lo fa notare per me è superficiale e soprattutto non tiene a te, p meglio tiene a te solo se sei in un certo modo.
Ma se io metto due chili mio marito lo nota, magari lo notò anche io ma di sicuro non per farglieli perdere se lo vedo sereno. Ma proprio per sorriderne insieme sapendo che se non ci si sente a proprio agio si provvede.
Per te il tuo corpo è importante e pretendi che il tuo compagno ti faccia notAre i cambiamenti 
Per me è importante altro e pretendo che altro  mi venga fatto notare


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> *Avere serenità in una scelta di vita non ne fa necessariamente una scelta buona per la persona,* ci sono persone che serenamente si sparano un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno, altri che si strafogano di cibo o di alcolici cercando un effimero appagamento al male di vivere, non tutte le "serene" abitudini ci fanno bene e vivere meglio. Tu leghi la cura ad un fatto estetico, un fatto tipicamente di look. A me in tutta onestà del look delle persone fuori o a casa non importa molto (non niente eh, -poco-). Recentemente ho conosciuto un signore straniero che se ne va in giro come uno straccione ma ho imparato da lui moltissime cose nuove, di spessore. Non di meno pur vestendosi male è sempre una persona curata nella pulizia e nel fisico. Aborro i comportamenti limite, in un senso e nell'altro ma non posso fare a meno di notare che le persone che rinunciano ad avere controllo e ascolto su se stessi spesso sono persone anche nel carattere sciatte ed inaffidabili. Come vedo anche uno stuolo di esaltati che si ammazzano in palestra o con gli ormoni per un fatto tipicamente di look. La chiamavano virtù una volta, quella di saper distinguere con equilibrio i comporamenti positivi da quelli dannosi, il fattibile dal non fattibile, l'importante dall' inutile e l'effimero. Gli esseri umani -sono- fatti per muoversi, ci ha forgiati così l'evoluzione. Rinunciare a camminare (non dico correre), capire che il grasso si accumula attorno alle arterie in modo preoccupante e ciononosante fregarsene perchè tanto per ora si sta bene assomiglia un po' come atteggiamento a quelli che ballavano sul Titanic mentre affondava. Io non ci riuscirei, per carattere innanzi tutto. Non parlo di culi che scendono, quello è l'effetto del tempo, da non confondere con un atteggiamento grave di inerzia verso se stessi.


Quoto tutto di nuovo.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> tutto questo che descrivi è una scelta. Ed è una responsabilità però.
> Di entrambi.
> 
> E' mancanza di cura di se stessi e dell'altro. E invece che esser alleati si diventa creditori uno dell'altro.
> ...


Si la capisco la provocazione.. 

Ed è giusta

Diciamo che la tua domanda (provocatoria ma sensata) è "fuori luogo" nel progetto

È come chiedere ai progettisti degli impianti sportivi che ospiteranno le olimpiadi, che ne sarà poi di tutto il casino che mettono in piedi, a livello sociale ambientale etc.. (es. Torino olimpiadi invernali 2006)

Cazzo chiedi?

Le olimpiadi vanno fatte, è una occasione straordinaria. Punto.


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che il problema di Bud Spencer è che era cambiato tanto da diventare un altro.


  Non sono le trippe che fanno sforare, sono le "troppe" nel tempo...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che dici.. optiamo x il classico silenzio, e chi s'é visto s'é visto?.. :mexican:


No
o meglio non è che io desidero che l'altro non me lo faccia notare, io spero di aver trovato qualcuno a cui vado bene come sono e non me lo fa notare non per paura ma perchè non c'è nulla da far notare.


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> o meglio non è che io desidero che l'altro non me lo faccia notare, io spero di aver trovato qualcuno a cui vado bene come sono e non me lo fa notare non per paura ma perchè non c'è nulla da far notare.


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma infatti se sei a disagio fai bene a fare quello che fai. Ma se non lo sei e c’è chi te lo fa notare per me è superficiale e soprattutto non tiene a te, p meglio tiene a te solo se sei in un certo modo.
> Ma se io metto due chili mio marito lo nota, magari lo notò anche io ma di sicuro non per farglieli perdere se lo vedo sereno. Ma proprio per sorriderne insieme sapendo che se non ci si sente a proprio agio si provvede.
> Per te il tuo corpo è importante e pretendi che il tuo compagno ti faccia notAre i cambiamenti
> Per me è importante altro e pretendo che altro  mi venga fatto notare



Non è un paio di kg.

continui a sovrappore l'igiene di un corpo con il look.

Uso il tuo esempio del big mac.
Io non mangio big mac mica perchè rinuncio al big mac.
Ma perchè al gusto è cartone. E insalubre fra l'altro. 

non è una rinuncia non mangiarlo.

Sarebbe una rinuncia mangiarlo.

Per la mia igiene personale. 

Se prendo due kg e il mio uomo me lo fa notare, mi conferma che mi vede. E che c'è.
E mi conferma che è il mio uomo e non un altro. 

Risottolinei il fatto che evidenziare una incuria del corpo è un non tener alla persona ma al suo aspetto.
E di nuovo confondi il look, l'aderenza al modello con l'aver cura.

G. sa chi sono.
Sa cosa gli piace di me. 

SE invece di cascarmi il culo mi casca la grinta che ho e mi trova apatica sul divano me lo fa notare. E prova a smuovermi.
E' la stessa cosa.


Per me è importante che tutto sia considerato.
Che non ci siano aspetti in primo piano e altri in secondo piano.

Perchè sono un essere completo e non ci sono cose di secondaria importanza in me. 

Ecco perchè per me "hai il culo molle. cosa succede?" equivale a "sei apatica. cosa succede?"

Cura di TUTTA me.

Questo do.
questo desidero. 

Se mi avesse conosciuta col culo molle, col fisico in stand by sarebbe normale vedermi così e si allarmerebbe di una maggior cura.
tipo quelle che con l'amante fanno le sexose e i mariti si sconvolgono dell'intimo che con l'amante sì e con il marito no. 
Idem i mariti eh.

E si ha ragione a sconvolgersi.
Con me, chi eri?

Avevi bisogno dell'amante per desiderare di esser desiderabile?


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si la capisco la provocazione..
> 
> Ed è giusta
> 
> ...


sì, in effetti me l'hanno detto in tanti...cazzo chiedi? 

poi però, quell'impianto resta lì...e chi resta....paga.


Continua a sembrarmi poco saggio.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è un paio di kg.
> 
> *continui a sovrappore l'igiene di un corpo con il look.
> 
> ...


tra parentesi questa è anche l'educazione alimentare che ho avuto cura di trasmettere a mia figlia


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> io ho iniziato da poco a fare movimento tutti i giorni.
> Ho perso diversi chili
> Me lo fanno notare.
> ...


Che liberazione viversi il cibo e lo sport in modo sano 
Io x qislche tempo da ragazza  ho avuto la fissa del perfetto perche ero un inscura cronica ed ero finita in un giro dove contava essere belline x lavorare 
Era un Lavoro solo di apparenza x arrotondare studiando x me abbastanza fondamentale x tirare su due soldi in poco tempo e tutto sommato divertendosi 

Ma ragazze  super fissate con cibo e alcune sono diventate mamme super fissate secche secche 

Io amo lo sport xChe scarico tensioni 
Poi ha dato risultati estetici e bene ma non evito il tuo Cibo anzi lo amo cosi come il buon vino d altronde sono di origini dove si bene più che bene 

Da uomo Non vorrei mai una donna super controllata ne  da donna 
un uomo fissato con aspetto..quanto di più anti erotico ci sia


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che dici.. optiamo x il classico silenzio, e chi s'é visto s'é visto?.. :mexican:


Ma no!!!

In verità mentre ne parlavamo mi sono vista nell'ordine:
A casa mia
Con Ipa che mi ribalta dal divano (e nel frattempo ci fa accomodare i suoi gatti), e mi esorta a fare una corsetta  
Torno a casa, e trovo il frigo pieno di verdura  (da lessare)
Saltata la cena  (per forza!!!), fatta la doccia, messo il pigiama, rimossi i gatti dal letto
Becco te che non sai più dove rivolgere la compassione 


Certi miei silenzi urlerebbero.
Vendetta, per organizzarvi la giornata dopo a tutti e due. Cinque va, sia mai che ai gatti sia concessa pigrizia


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è un paio di kg.
> 
> continui a sovrappore l'igiene di un corpo con il look.
> 
> ...


E' quello che ho scritto
Mi vede me lo dice e se ne ride insieme
Non me lo dice per farmeli perdere se capisce che a me quei due chili non danno fastidio
Per te è importante tutto, per me è importante tutto a livelli molto diversi e i miei livelli non coincidono con i tuoi
Per questo a me il farmi notare il culo molle per fare in modo che torno a farlo tornare sodo mi procurebbe allergia immediata e a te no.
Probabilmente esiste qualcosa che a te procurebbe allergia e a me no.
Quello che per te è cura (nel caso del fisico) per me è mancanza di rispetto, di complicità, di accettazione dell'altro nella sua interezza.


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> tra parentesi questa è anche l'educazione alimentare che ho avuto cura di trasmettere a mia figlia


Ma certo
Ma si parla di uno strappo una tantum 

Ho colleghe che vivono di insalata anche alle cene aziendali 

Posto che non dimagrisce perché va in soffitta il metabolismo ecc

Ci va equilibrio 
Mia figlia mangia sano x via dello sport che fa ma se esce sonkla prima a dirle di godersi la pizza ...si può mangiare bene senza vivere con cibo da ospedale cmq 

Cmq il punto è che corretto curarsi w fare sport ma bisogna curare tutto testa compresa e non sono 2 kg in più a portare al tradimento e se lo fossero non ho perso nulla


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> tra parentesi questa è anche l'educazione alimentare che ho avuto cura di trasmettere a mia figlia


Già.

E' educazione. 
alimentare.

Ma anche educazione al controllo delle pulsioni. 
E al collocarsi nelle pulsioni.

non casualmente uno dei peccati capitali è la gola.

non sono credente. Ma gli scritti avevano anche intento educativo. E hanno un loro perchè.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> o meglio non è che io desidero che l'altro non me lo faccia notare, io spero di aver trovato qualcuno a cui vado bene come sono e non me lo fa notare non per paura ma perchè non c'è nulla da far notare.


E tornando seria, quoto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma certo
> Ma si parla di uno strappo una tantum
> 
> *Ho colleghe che vivono di insalata anche alle cene aziendali
> ...


l'estremo è sempre sbagliato, chiaro.poi non è tanto di peso che parlo ma di qualità del cibo etc


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma certo
> Ma si parla di uno strappo una tantum
> 
> Ho colleghe che vivono di insalata anche alle cene aziendali
> ...



Mangiare solo insalata fa male...servono tutti i nutrienti. 
Il punto è cascarci dentro.

E dimenticare che tanti cibi non contengono nutrienti ma solo zuccheri fondamentalmente.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> E' educazione.
> alimentare.
> ...


oddio...ora mi parli di peccati e controllo
qui si che mi preoccupi


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.  E' educazione.  alimentare.  Ma anche educazione al controllo delle pulsioni.  E al collocarsi nelle pulsioni.  non casualmente uno dei peccati capitali è la gola.  non sono credente. Ma gli scritti avevano anche intento educativo. E hanno un loro perchè.


  Fare del proprio corpo tempio dello spirito santo, si ha ragione Minerva, cominci a preoccuparmi...


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' quello che ho scritto
> Mi vede me lo dice e se ne ride insieme
> Non me lo dice per farmeli perdere se capisce che a me quei due chili non danno fastidio
> Per te è importante tutto, per me è importante tutto a livelli molto diversi e i miei livelli non coincidono con i tuoi
> ...


Adesso ho capito!!!!

Se G: mi dicesse siccome tu allora io...se ne potrebbe andare a fare in culo. (siccome tu hai il culo molle allora io mi prendo questa altra libertà)

Ma il discorso è invece: il tuo non aver cura del tuo corpo non mi piace. Io desidero una donna che ha cura di sè.
Cosa succede?

Nel primo caso c'è ricatto.
Nel secondo è espressione di una posizione. 

Son due cose diverse.

E' questo lo spazio di espressione di cui parlo. Libero.
Seppur ruvido. 

che è la stessa cosa del dire "il tuo essere aggressiva non mi piace. Io desidero una donna che gestisce i suoi moti". 

Poi sono sempre e comunque a decidere se aver cura del mio corpo oppure no, se essere aggressiva oppure no.
Lui ha espresso la sua posizione.

E questo reciprocamente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che il problema di Bud Spencer è che era cambiato tanto da diventare un altro.
> Poi è piaciuto lo stesso, se non di più.


È cambiato anche Giancarlo Giannini pur non cambiando granché fisicamente.
Non tutti i volti invecchiano nello stesso modo.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> E' educazione.
> alimentare.
> ...


Dipende anche dalla frequenza. Non riesco a farne un assoluto.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ragioni come se fosse una prestazione.
> 
> Non è una prestazione aver cura della propria attività fisica. Non è un impegno.
> E' un piacere. Una necessità.
> ...


Ma quale prestazione ..
In alcuni casi si parla di sopravvivenza


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio...ora mi parli di peccati e controllo
> qui si che mi preoccupi





spleen ha detto:


> Fare del proprio corpo tempio dello spirito santo, si ha ragione Minerva, cominci a preoccuparmi...


:rotfl::rotfl:

il corpo...è Casa.

Non so lo spirito santo...ma penso che gli scritti contenessero dei saperi da diffondere.
Saperi messi in modo che fossero accessibili a tutti. 
E la regola è la via più semplice. Se poi la si lega ad un dio amorevole...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito!!!!
> 
> Se G: mi dicesse siccome tu allora io...se ne potrebbe andare a fare in culo. (siccome tu hai il culo molle allora io mi prendo questa altra libertà)
> 
> ...


Non è un ricatto ma mi stai dicendo che se non tonifico non ti piaccio più.
Per esempio per me il commento sull'aggressività sarebbe motivo di riflessione se non sono mai stata aggressiva e per qualche motivo lo sono diventata
E torniamo all'importanza che si da alle cose.  Culo 10% carattere 90%
Se per me il mio culo molle nulla c'entra con l'aver cura del mio corpo e se per te questo è un problema capisci che il vafanculo è dietro l'angolo?
Probabilmente non arriverebbe a dirmelo perchè non sarebbe neanche iniziata una storia con un uomo che la pensa così, da entrambe le parti ovviamente.
Per te un uomo così ha cura di te , ti piace e infatti ci stai insieme
Io con un uomo così ci litigo dopo mezz'ora e manco inizia la storia
Mi sa che tra le due è più complicato avere una storia con me che con te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dipende anche dalla frequenza. Non riesco a farne un assoluto.


Riquoto


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è un ricatto ma mi stai dicendo che se non tonifico non ti piaccio più.
> Per esempio per me il commento sull'aggressività sarebbe motivo di riflessione se non sono mai stata aggressiva e per qualche motivo lo sono diventata
> E torniamo all'importanza che si da alle cose.  Culo 10% carattere 90%
> Se per me il mio culo molle nulla c'entra con l'aver cura del mio corpo e se per te questo è un problema capisci che il vafanculo è dietro l'angolo?
> ...


Ma anche se il mio culo è sempre stato molle non ci sarebbe alcun commento sulla tonificazione. 

(io parlo di esercizio comunque, non esercizio tonificante. E sono due cose diverse. Io in palestra vado ad allenarmi. Non a tonificarmi. Vado ad aver cura della mia motricità e l'estetica è una semplice conseguenza. )

E se io avessi sempre avuto il culo molle e improvvisamente se ne uscisse con una cosa tipo "ma com'è che non tonifichi?" mi farei due domande.

su di lui. Però.

E la prima cosa che chiederei sarebbe " ma da dov'è che ti è venuta questa?"

Stessa cosa se improvvisamente mi dicesse che sono aggressiva. E io non ho cambiato il mio stile espressivo.

Le domande me le farei su di lui. non su di me. 

E' una diversa prospettiva. completamente. 

fortunatamente non potremmo mai condividere gli stessi uomini.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma anche se il mio culo è sempre stato molle non ci sarebbe alcun commento sulla tonificazione.
> 
> (io parlo di esercizio comunque, non esercizio tonificante. E sono due cose diverse. Io in palestra vado ad allenarmi. Non a tonificarmi. Vado ad aver cura della mia motricità e l'estetica è una semplice conseguenza. )
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dipende anche dalla frequenza. Non riesco a farne un assoluto.


Ma non è questione di assoluti.

io non mangio porcate mica perchè mi controllo.

Da ragazza mangiavo panini di mcdonald's...ho riprovato.
Mi nauseano. Il mio gusto vuole altro.

Da quando mangiavo panini ho educato il mio gusto. 

Non mangio nutella perchè sa di burro, e non solo non mi piace, mi nausea. 

come non mangio preparati in busta perchè mi sembra di mangiare glutammato. 

Preferisco la verdura dell'orto rispetto a quella in busta. 

Non è tenersi e concedersi strappi alla regola.

E l'esatto contrario.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma quale prestazione ..
> In alcuni casi si parla di sopravvivenza


sopravvivenza?

cosa intendi?


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, come stai?
> 
> Potrei scrivere un immenso pippone su come la nostra concezione del corpo, e il suo legame con la nostra parte spirituale si sia evoluto filosoficamente, e quindi di conseguenza anche antropologicamente.
> 
> ...


Sto "a tratti remix" ma in crescita in correlazione alle vicende trattate. Grazie! 
Tu ti sei già rimessa?

Ho letto i vari interventi. Tu sei molto vicina ad un animale in natura, la maggiorparte sono animali in cattività.
Il tuo rapporto con il tuo corpo e la tua mente sono come quelli di un animale che deve predare per vivere (mi riferisco a procurarsi un pasto, non ad altri tipo di predazione), e deve essere reattivo per sfuggire ad un possibile predatore. Spleen si sente "nato per farlo", io credo che tutti siamo nati per farlo. 
Mica siamo nati per stare 8 ore col culo piantato in ufficio e poi correre a casa (in macchina o con i mezzi), pulire e magari uscire a cena e far "la bella vita" (lo dico con sarcasmo) con antipasti, due primi, due secondi, un vino, dolce, caffe, grappa e poi corri a casa che domani alle 8 devi trimbare il cartellino. Che vita di m!!!
E' tutta questa sovrastruttura che crea il casino.
Tanti commenti che ho letto (e che comprendo, non è che li trovi strani) hanno influenze storiche, di mentalità, di credo di come debba essere una brava moglie magari, e non è una colpa sia ben chiaro, perchè come già detto tutto sto futuro è solo tecnologia, ma nelle menti spesso siamo fermi al passato.

Se la discussione si sposta verso l'alimentazione sicuramente tutti diranno che seguono una alimentazione buona. Se poi facessimo la lista di quello che per ognuno di noi comprende una alimentazione buona, sicuramente partirebbero tanti  come gocce di pioggia...


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di assoluti.
> 
> io non mangio porcate mica perchè mi controllo.
> 
> ...


idem.
ho un grande rispetto per il cibo e trovo che cucinare cose buone e di qualità per le persone che ami sia una delle cose che maggiormente scalda il cuore.
troppo spesso vedo in giro comportamenti sciatti e, oserei dire quasi criminali nei confronti dei bambini nutriti, sarebbe meglio dire gonfiati, con merendine e porcherie per pigrizia e ignoranza


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> idem.
> ho un grande rispetto per il cibo e trovo che cucinare cose buone e di qualità per le persone che ami sia una delle cose che maggiormente scalda il cuore.
> troppo spesso vedo in giro comportamenti sciatti e, oserei dire quasi criminali nei confronti dei bambini nutriti, sarebbe meglio dire gonfiati, con merendine e porcherie per pigrizia e ignoranza


Sono d'accordo.

Io non sono una brava cuoca. Ma tratto bene il cibo. Ne ho rispetto. Non lo spreco e faccio in modo di costruire la mia dispensa in modo che non si butti nulla e tutto venga utilizzato nel modo più adatto ad averne cura.

G. col cibo è un grande! 
E mi commuove quando cucina per me. 

Cose semplici, ma curate nei particolari. Dalla scelta degli ingredienti al modo migliore di cucinarli.

E' un altro modo di aver cura. 

Ed è anche una forma di erotismo. E di espressione del desiderio. 

concordo con la sciatteria...mi dispiace per i bambini...basterebbe poco per educare al cibo di qualità.
E fra l'altro, anche economicamente è fruttuoso. Nel senso che cucinare fa risparmiare tendenzialmente. 

Quello che mi impressiona sempre molto è l'ingordigia...di fronte al tavolo di cibo veder le persone che ci si buttano sopra come se non mangiassero da mesi...mi impressiona.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> idem.
> ho un grande rispetto per il cibo e trovo che cucinare cose buone e di qualità per le persone che ami sia una delle cose che maggiormente scalda il cuore.
> troppo spesso vedo in giro comportamenti sciatti e, oserei dire quasi criminali nei confronti dei bambini nutriti, sarebbe meglio dire gonfiati, con merendine e porcherie per pigrizia e ignoranza


Ma gli eccessi non piacciono nemmeno a me
Ma la serata schifezze con i miei figli una volta ogni tanto è qualcosa che ci diverte e ci fa sentire famiglia 
Esattamente come scendere da un aereo alle 5 del mattino e fermarsi al Mac o andare a mezzanotte a prendere brioches appena sfornate
È l’episiduo Che diverte e piace. Fine. Ci vuole un equilibrio. Poi ognuno sta bene come sta ma questo demonizzare a tutti i costi anche l’eccezione a me sembra eccessivo


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sto "a tratti remix" ma in crescita in correlazione alle vicende trattate. Grazie!
> Tu ti sei già rimessa?
> 
> Ho letto i vari interventi. Tu sei molto vicina ad un animale in natura, la maggiorparte sono animali in cattività.
> ...



Son contenta per te! 
La modalità remix...sfumerà di per sè probabilmente 

Mi piace l'idea di animale. 
Sì...siamo nati per muoverci.

E non per seguire i ritmi che seguiamo. 

L'alimentazione è un discorso bello complesso...e mi fa sorridere.

Perchè mangiare insieme è convivialità, ed erotismo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma gli eccessi non piacciono nemmeno a me
> Ma la serata schifezze con i miei figli una volta ogni tanto è qualcosa che ci diverte e ci fa sentire famiglia
> Esattamente come scendere da un aereo alle 5 del mattino e fermarsi al Mac o andare a mezzanotte a prendere brioches appena sfornate
> È l’episiduo Che diverte e piace. Fine. Ci vuole un equilibrio. Poi ognuno sta bene come sta ma questo demonizzare a tutti i costi anche l’eccezione a me sembra eccessivo


l'eccezione, se è tale , non la demonizzerei mai perché conferma la strada che si vuol seguire.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì, in effetti me l'hanno detto in tanti...cazzo chiedi?
> 
> poi però, quell'impianto resta lì...e chi resta....paga.
> 
> ...


Leggi tante risposte date qui da chi, in quel contesto specifico, si sentisse porre simili proposte di confronto

Io le leggo.. so che sono la controprova di quel che mi sembra sia la situazione

 Che poi. diciamocelo, il culo un po' fuori forma Siam proprio alla base della base di quel che sarebbe un vero "dialogare".. 

E gia gli scudi si alzano 

Anche perché... (E qui posso portare nel mio piccolo la mia esperienza) LE STESSE tematiche proposte in ambito diverso (non familiare, ma tra amanti ad esempio) avrebbero accoglienza assai diversa da parte delle STESSE persone...

Non è saggio

È però un fenomeno, che ha i suoi perché


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma anche se il mio culo è sempre stato molle non ci sarebbe alcun commento sulla tonificazione.
> 
> (io parlo di esercizio comunque, non esercizio tonificante. E sono due cose diverse. Io in palestra vado ad allenarmi. Non a tonificarmi. Vado ad aver cura della mia motricità e l'estetica è una semplice conseguenza. )
> 
> ...


Sai che io in palestra non riesco ad andarci ? Se ci vado deco rinuncisre  a 2 ore dei miei Figli che già vedo poco e hanno bisogno di me.
Per riuscire a stare in forma (ora che i figli non sono più così piccoli ), devo svegliarmi alle 6.00 per andare a correre...e riesco a svegliarmi alle 6.00 perché i miei bimbi ora mi fanno dormire la notte .....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggi tante risposte date qui da chi, in quel contesto specifico, si sentisse porre simili proposte di confronto
> 
> Io le leggo.. so che sono la controprova di quel che mi sembra sia la situazione
> 
> ...


Vuoi dire che se mi dice l’amsnte che ho il culo molle reagisco diversamente 
In effetti si. Forse peggio


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è un paio di kg.
> 
> continui a sovrappore l'igiene di un corpo con il look.
> 
> ...


Ti ha mai detto che hai il culo molle fino ad ora ? E tu a lui?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Io non sono una brava cuoca. Ma tratto bene il cibo. Ne ho rispetto. Non lo spreco e faccio in modo di costruire la mia dispensa in modo che non si butti nulla e tutto venga utilizzato nel modo più adatto ad averne cura.
> 
> ...


Scusami: G chi è ? Tuo marito o l’amante ?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di assoluti.
> 
> io non mangio porcate mica perchè mi controllo.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo devo dare atto che il mio gusto contempla ANCHE una serie di schifezze.
Che poi spesso  "mi tengo" e' ben altro discorso.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Son contenta per te!
> La modalità remix...sfumerà di per sè probabilmente
> 
> Mi piace l'idea di animale.
> ...


Me lo auguro sfumi... (sono al terzo account, il secondo me l'ha beccato).

L'idea dell'animale è la nostra origine. Spesso lottiamo per animali in cattività ma la cattività è qualcosa che abbiamo imposto a noi stessi. Che ha dei pro e dei contro. Io per selezione naturale potrei essere già morta. Mi piace la vita dunque non posso dare contro alla forma di cattività che ci siamo creati.
Negli animali selvatici non esistono obesità, tic nervosi e altre problemiche che invece si osservano negli animali in cattività. Per me l'esempio plateale fu osservare elefanti in gabbia fuori da un circo (non in scena), erano pieni di tic nervosi, qualcosa di allucinante. Provai pena, erano vite rubate.
Riguardo al mantenersi in forma, essendo un'era commerciale (dove tutto è "inscatolato"), molti ne fanno un legame al frequentare una palestra ad esempio. Ad alcuni piace, per altri è un sacrificio (il risultato sarà dopo per loro, quando la forma fisica cambierà, non hanno un godimento immediato, una forma di piacere, magari arriva dopo ma in conseguenza alla forma). Se mi si parla di palestra, dove per palestra per me vuol dire "luogo pieno di puzza di ascelle varie, con gente in tutine che si specchia, musica punch punch o altro ritmato che ugualmente non mi piace, con alcuni attrezzi appiccicosi e che perdono sabbietta -che magari mi cade addosso" la mia reazione è _vade retro_.
E' proprio l'ambiente che non mi piace. E se tu mi dici che devo passare da lì per aver cura del mio corpo non ce la faccio proprio.
Diversamente fare attività all'aria aperta e osservare la natura mi fa sentire parte di un qualcosa di più grande e tendo a "prendere la forma" di ciò che osservo. Io sono moltooo pro alla conservazione di aree protette ma non lo faccio per altruismo, lo faccio perchè in quei luoghi trovo alimentazione per il mio essere. E' casa. Mi sento me stessa quando sento che faccio parte della terra, del bosco e delle piante. E lì trovo la connessione tra esterno e interno. Viaggiano assieme. Si preservano a vicenda.
Noi ci siamo modificati con l'evoluzione, siamo i dominatori della terra, gli essere supremi. Questo è il credo comune. Io penso che abbiamo preso e abbiamo perso (vorrei tanto avere la membrana nittitante, mi farebbe molto comodo quando esco a passeggiare e c'è vento, anche a te credo -da nuotatrice- avrebbe fatto comodo).
Quando si parla di cambiamenti climatici e disastri naturali ho molta paura. Se passo del tempo in natura comunque rimango un animaletto domestico che fa un giretto, e quando torno a casa mi godo il piacere di avere un tetto sopra la testa, acqua pulita a portata, e altre comodità. Questo, insieme alla mia età, mi fa capire che soffrirei tremendamente se venissi catapultata indietro nel tempo (come condizione di vita), non ho la forza, la cultura e l'addestramento di uno sherpa o di un aborigeno. Fisico e mentale.
Ecco che di fronte alla calamità la connessione tra il corpo esterno e l'interno diventa vitale. E' questione di sopravvivenza.
Lo stesso si potrebbe applicare al tradimento.

Riguardo al cibo per me è un piacere, ma prima nutrimento. Anche io mangio tante puttanate, però quando faccio la spesa cerco di leggere le etichette. Non sono in sovrappeso ma ugualmente cerco un poco di prestare attenzione (spesso chi è magro si sente dire "tu puoi mangiare tutto quello che vuoi").
Ed è vero che se elimini certa spazzatura cambiano i sapori, ma basta poco per ricaderci dentro. 

Mi piace Berrino quando dice "è un imbroglio!!".

[video=youtube_share;cRnyvhcxhp8]https://youtu.be/cRnyvhcxhp8[/video]


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti ha mai detto che hai il culo molle fino ad ora ? E tu a lui?


Certo che sì. 

Mi ha anche detto che i miei addominali sono più rilassati, o che non gli faccio abbastanza pompini 

Come io gli ho detto che il suo culo, magnifico culo :inlove:, se non ci sta attento e non ricomincia a muoversi si svuoterà.
O che ha la pancia più rilassata. O che me la deve leccare più spesso.

Una sera sono arrivata con una maglia particolare, mi ha guardata e mi ha detto che mi stava male. 

Lui ha messo un paio di jeans che gli stanno malissimo e gliel'ho detto serenamente. 

Potrei raccontarti migliaia di episodi di questo genere. 
Che riguardano ogni ambito. Dal corpo, al vestire, al modo di parlare, gesticolare, al sesso.

Io non ci vedo niente di strano. 
Vedo strano il non aver libertà di criticarsi a vicenda. 

E, fra l'altro, il suo sguardo mi piace. E anche quando mi critica lo fa per consigliare miglioramento. 
Idem io con lui.

Mi ricordo una giornata di discussione sul colore di un rossetto. 
io che lo accusavo di volermi rendere diversa da me, e lui che mi spiegava la questione dell'accostamento colore rossetto e carnagione. 
Alla fine ho provato il rossetto..aveva ragione lui. 

Ma è stata l'occasione di chiarire cose, immagini, attese. 
E di costruire un linguaggio comune. 

che è poi l'obiettivo vero.

Io so che tipo di donna desidera, le guardiamo insieme e le apprezziamo insieme.
idem per gli uomini. 

guardiamo porno insieme, giriamo nudi per casa. 

In questo periodo io non potevo neanche cambiarmi l'assorbente. Faceva lui.
Semplicemente. 
Non perchè non esista imbarazzo, tensione o altro...ma perchè è dichiarato.

E  perchè c'è il gioco fra noi della conoscenza. 

io di base SO che lui fa il tifo per me. 
Lui SA che io faccio il tifo per lui.

Non perchè ci amiamo tanto.
Ma perchè ce lo siamo dimostrato dal colore del rossetto ai pompini al leccarla. E a questioni di vicinanza e anche progettualità.
io gli ho serenamente detto quando lo ritenevo inaffidabile e lui l'ha detto a me. Ne abbiamo discusso. A volte per giorni o anche settimane,. Anche a costo di dirci cose pesanti e che sapevamo ci avrebbero fatto rimanere male o che avrebbero messo a rischio il nostro stare insieme.

Di conseguenza so che se mi sta facendo una critica il suo intento non è rompermi i coglioni.
Ma darmi la sua prospettiva e aver cura di me.
Idem io con lui. 

Ed è questo il motivo per cui può dirmi qualunque cosa, io posso offendermi e dichiararlo e lui tranquillamente mi sa spiegare i perchè e i percome delle sue critiche.
Idem io con lui. 

E' fiducia.
E rispetto. 
E considerazione di noi interi.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che io in palestra non riesco ad andarci ? Se ci vado deco rinuncisre  a 2 ore dei miei Figli che già vedo poco e hanno bisogno di me.
> Per riuscire a stare in forma (ora che i figli non sono più così piccoli ), devo svegliarmi alle 6.00 per andare a correre...e riesco a svegliarmi alle 6.00 perché i miei bimbi ora mi fanno dormire la notte .....



Ma tuo marito dov'è???

Ho una amica che ha ricominciato a muoversi con la bambina di 6 mesi e l'altro di 7 anni. Non ti descrivo la situazione dei rispettivi padri perchè in quel periodo era da brivido blu fra una casa di riposo e il reparto di terapia intensiva.
Ed è stato il marito, che dopo aver rilevato che stava perdendo mobilità l'ha spedita fuori casa a muoversi.

Ricordo la chiamata di lui in cui mi ha detto "senti zia, vieni a prendere la tua amica che ha bisogno di muovere il culo. E vedi di tirartela dietro. Che sta mollando.". 

Semplicemente. 

Grezzo? ruvido?

Sì.

Onesto? 
altrettanto.

Si è preso cura di lei?
sì.

E anche dei suoi figli e della famiglia. 

forse siamo montanari qui...si bada poco alla forma e alle buone maniera. 

io sono andata a prenderla, e me la sono tirata dietro.
Lei , smadonnando contro di me e il marito, ha seguito il consiglio. 
E si è resa conto che si stava chiudendo in casa. 

Famiglia è darsi anche i calci in culo che servono.
Quando servono.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito dov'è???
> 
> Ho una amica che ha ricominciato a muoversi con la bambina di 6 mesi e l'altro di 7 anni. Non ti descrivo la situazione dei rispettivi padri perchè in quel periodo era da brivido blu fra una casa di riposo e il reparto di terapia intensiva.
> Ed è stato il marito, che dopo aver rilevato che stava perdendo mobilità l'ha spedita fuori casa a muoversi.
> ...


Ti sei chiesta perché ha dovuto chiedere a te, e i buoni consigli non venivano seguiti semplicemente perché li dava il proprio compagno in ambito familiare?


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusami: G chi è ? Tuo marito o l’amante ?


E' di tutto un po' 

compagno, amico, amante, arcinemico, sparring partner

...marito...nè io nè lui abbiamo mai considerato l'opzione matrimonio.

Non fra noi. In generale. Era una opzione non considerata. 
Ne stiam parlando. 
Per la prima volta pare aver senso sposarsi.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo dare atto che il mio gusto contempla ANCHE una serie di schifezze.
> Che poi spesso  "mi tengo" e' ben altro discorso.


Io non mi tengo.

Mangio come mi piace e quello che mi piace.

Non faccio rinunce.

E' solo che certe cose non mi piacciono.
non è un sacrificio non mangiarle...è un sacrificio mangiarle!!

Cosa intendi per schifezze?


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti sei chiesta perché ha dovuto chiedere a te, e i buoni consigli non venivano seguiti semplicemente perché li dava il proprio compagno in ambito familiare?


Conosce la sua donna...se la attivava lui i figli erano scoperti (e loro si allenavano insieme quando la piccola non c'era) con i figli da tenere non potevano fare insieme loro due. 
Ne han discusso e lui mi ha chiamata. 

Lei si è fatta il suo pianto da abbandono bimbi...e poi le è passata. Lui ha riconosciuto che lei aveva bisogno di una presenza femminile. 

Allo stesso modo una sera mi ha chiamato lei e mi ha chiesto se tenevo i bambini perchè non riuscivano a trovare uno spazio per farsi una scopata in santa pace :carneval:

Non hanno nessuno se non a pagamento. Mai. 

E io sono la zia. E quella che era in sala parto con loro quando è nata la piccola bestia. 

E' una forma della famiglia.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Conosce la sua donna...se la attivava lui i figli erano scoperti (e loro si allenavano insieme quando la piccola non c'era) con i figli da tenere non potevano fare insieme loro due.
> Ne han discusso e lui mi ha chiamata.
> 
> Lei si è fatta il suo pianto da abbandono bimbi...e poi le è passata. Lui ha riconosciuto che lei aveva bisogno di una presenza femminile.
> ...


Già...

E se in ipotesi la "zia" non fosse esistita?

Quella scomoda comunicazione ritieni che in simil contesto avrebbe avuto buone chanches di essere egualmente accolta come "cura" dell'altro/a ?

Oppure..... (?)


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggi tante risposte date qui da chi, in quel contesto specifico, si sentisse porre simili proposte di confronto
> 
> Io le leggo.. so che sono la controprova di quel che mi sembra sia la situazione
> 
> ...


A me stranisce che si consideri, in una coppia sposata da tanto tempo, il fatto che dietro una critica ci sia un non volersi. 

Capisco la cosa. L'ho attraversata con G.

Ma siamo "giovani" come coppia. 
Ci siam dichiarati la cosa e l'abbiamo lavorata. E la lavoriamo.

io so che lui fa il tifo per me.
Lui sa che io faccio il tifo per lui.

Senza questo assunto di base...sarebbe un conoscente come tanti.
Con questo assunto lui è Qualcuno e non chiunque.
E quindi mi può dire qualunque cosa.
E non perchè mi fido ciecamente di lui eh.
Ma perchè mi fido di me abbastanza da lasciargli tutto lo spazio che chiede, sapendo che se esagerasse non ci sarebbe amore che tenga. Si becca un calcio in culo.
E lo stesso lui considera nei miei confronti. 

Facciamo il tifo uno per l'altro anche se ci stiamo ferocemente criticando. 

Che la critica sia il lavoro, il culo molle, il modo di tenere la casa, il modo di scopare o di desiderare altri oltre noi. 
O quel che si vuole insomma.
Anche il risotto. 
O il calzino.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già...
> 
> E se in ipotesi la "zia" non fosse esistita?
> 
> ...


Per come li conosco...lui l'avrebbe presa a calci in culo. 

E lei, dopo essersi incazzata, offesa, esser rimasta delusa, si sarebbe fermata e avrebbe considerato quel che lui le stava dicendo. 

E se la cosa avesse avuto senso, avrebbe seguito il consiglio. 
Se non avesse avuto senso l'avrebbe messo in croce.

dopo il pianto mi ha detto "è uno stronzo di merda, ha dei modi che mi feriscono, ma ha ragione....stavo facendo solo la mamma...resta uno stronzo che deve imparare la dolcezza"

E tale e quale l'ha riportata a lui. Che le ha risposto che è una smidollata.

Ma la volta dopo ha cambiato il modo per esser più dolce...

Ma il senso della comunicazione scomoda, resta...si impara il modo per comunicare quel che vien dietro.
Certo che se si evita la comunicazione, non si può migliorare il modo.

è una fatica, mica che no.

Porto il loro esempio perchè han figli.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Me lo auguro sfumi... (sono al terzo account, il secondo me l'ha beccato).
> 
> L'idea dell'animale è la nostra origine. Spesso lottiamo per animali in cattività ma la cattività è qualcosa che abbiamo imposto a noi stessi. Che ha dei pro e dei contro. Io per selezione naturale potrei essere già morta. Mi piace la vita dunque non posso dare contro alla forma di cattività che ci siamo creati.
> Negli animali selvatici non esistono obesità, tic nervosi e altre problemiche che invece si osservano negli animali in cattività. Per me l'esempio plateale fu osservare elefanti in gabbia fuori da un circo (non in scena), erano pieni di tic nervosi, qualcosa di allucinante. Provai pena, erano vite rubate.
> ...


Mi piace Berrino!!

Ti leggo con calma e poi ti rispondo..hai messo un sacco di cose.

Anche io non sopravviverei in natura.
Sono una bestiola domestica, un tantino schizzata dall'addomesticamento e che guarda sognante fuori dalla finestra. 
Ma scelgo di stare la calduccio della stufa.

Ciò non toglie che in montagna io mi sento viva. Sento la connessione con qualcosa di profondo in me. 
O in palestra, mi dimentico di tutto e ascolto il mio corpo che si muove e mi da piacere.

Ma sono costantemente in movimento, dalla legna, all'orto, alla camminata in solitaria o alla corsa.
O al fare le pulizie. 

E' proprio il muovermi. Portare la macchina a regime e sentirla calda e scattante. 
Sono anche le endorfine. 

E' dopo che mi godo la doccia calda, la pelle liscia che si asciuga, il mio corpo che sento distendersi, i muscoli indolenziti se ho magri esagerato un po'. 

Mi ricorda che un tempo ero una bestia selvaggia. E mi vien nostalgia. 
Quella bella, che mi fa apprezzare la stufa che riscalda e il silenzio.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me stranisce che si consideri, in una coppia sposata da tanto tempo, il fatto che dietro una critica ci sia un non volersi.
> 
> Capisco la cosa. L'ho attraversata con G.
> 
> ...


Guarda che nessuno hz detto che non si può criticare. Non viviamo in casa muti. Se metti una cosa che non mi piace te lo dico ma accetto anche che se a te piace continui ad indossarla. Perché piace a te. 
Spostala sul culo. Puoi dirmi serenamebte che è più molle basta che non ti incazzi e non mi guardi più se non vado in palestra a ritonificarlo.
A mio marito non piace un rossetto che io adoro. Ma lo dice lo so. Magari evito di metterlo quando riesco con lui ma di sicuro non smetto di usarlo in generale e quando è finito lo ricompro.
Se non mi baciasse quando indosso quel rossetto et probabile che non mi farei baciare quando ne indosso uno che piace a lui 
Non è ripicca. Ma sta baciando me non il rossetto s se per lui fa differenza per me è un problema


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> dopo il pianto mi ha detto "è uno stronzo di merda, ha dei modi che mi feriscono, ma ha ragione....stavo facendo solo la mamma...resta uno stronzo che deve imparare la dolcezza"
> .


C'eri tu.. 

Se non c'eri tu per poterti dire quelle cose non c'era nessuno

O magari c'era qualcuno, tipo me in certi tempi 

E allora non lo so.. se avrebbe detto che aveva ragione, dopo aver detto che era  uno "stronzo di merda"..


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'eri tu..
> 
> Se non c'eri tu per poterti dire quelle cose non c'era nessuno
> 
> ...


io non ci sono sempre 

la loro forma del dialogo è quella. 

ed è forma mentis...

Se non ci fossi stata io...avrebbero risolto fra loro


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno hz detto che non si può criticare. Non viviamo in casa muti. Se metti una cosa che non mi piace te lo dico ma accetto anche che se a te piace continui ad indossarla. Perché piace a te.
> Spostala sul culo. Puoi dirmi serenamebte che è più molle basta che non ti incazzi e non mi guardi più se non vado in palestra a ritonificarlo.
> A mio marito non piace un rossetto che io adoro. Ma lo dice lo so. Magari evito di metterlo quando riesco con lui ma di sicuro non smetto di usarlo in generale e quando è finito lo ricompro.
> Se non mi baciasse quando indosso quel rossetto et probabile che non mi farei baciare quando ne indosso uno che piace a lui
> Non è ripicca. Ma sta baciando me non il rossetto s se per lui fa differenza per me è un problema


ho capito quel che intendi.

dirmi che ho il culo molle (che non ho cura del mio corpo non in senso estetico) è esprimere una posizione ed è anche una richiesta.

Di cura di me.
E lui mi valuta sulla cura di me.

E mi valuta di volta in volta.

Io sono libera di non aver cura di me. 
Ma lui è altrettanto libero, ad un certo punto, di decidere che il mio non aver cura di me non gli appartiene. 
Che non condivide il mio atteggiamento e che non gli è vicino. 

E non è lui stronzo. Non si deve far piacere cosa che non gli piacciono.

Possiam discutere sul fatto che in quel periodo sono stanca, che voglio starmene in pigiama tutto il giorno. 
Possiam cercare insieme soluzioni. Alternative. Motivazione. Spazio di riposo anche. 

Lui, conoscendo me, si preoccuperebbe. 
Perchè sa chi sono.

Mi spiego?

Lo stesso per quanto riguarda me con lui.

non è una sfida alla libertà.
E' conoscere le esigenze dell'altro e sostenere nel coltivarle anche quando l'altro è in un periodo di stanca. 

Ed è win win...perchè curando il proprio piacere si ha cura dell'altro.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace Berrino!!
> 
> Ti leggo con calma e poi ti rispondo..hai messo un sacco di cose.
> 
> ...


Ti comprendo (meno che la palestra ma è più una questione personale come già spiegato) e trovo tutto ciò molto sano e bello. Comunque anche solo accatastare della legna è un contatto, se è proprio legna di bosco in mezzo ci becchi dei ragni, resina, licheni, tante bei profumi, ti puoi graffiare la pelle se non usi guanti. Sentirsi un poco la bestia selvaggia di tempi passati è una bella sensazione. Insieme a quello ti ricordi di essere attento, vigile, e non fai entrare meccanismi mentali malati (almeno così non dovrebbe essere).
Però non trovo che quanto afferma Jacaranda in merito alle conseguenze di un parto e dal seguire i figli sia fuori luogo. Personalmente è qualcosa che mi sono trovata ad osservare di frequente. Ci sono persone che rispetto ad un donna incinta hanno un cura tipo "non muoverti, non muoverti, non muoverti, vuoi un'anguria e siamo a dicembre? benissimo corro a prendertela", quasi una vacanza... l'ultima vacanza!!! I parti non sono tutti uguali, come nessuno di noi lo è, ci sono donne che dopo un parto ad esempio hanno un periodo di incontinenza urinaria (e mi limito a questo per non andare a scrivere cose anche peggiori). Mia madre, in altri anni, per un cesareo è stata aperta di brutto, e la cicatrice è stata molto tempo rimarginarsi. A volte una donna non si sente proprio di entrare nel dettaglio di quello che ha vissuto, per questioni di imbarazzo (si entra in una sfera dell'intimo, è diverso dal dire "sono caduto e mi sono fatto male al ginocchio"). Ecco un cambiamento fisico che possa partire da condizioni simili e su cui poi venga giustificato un tradimento... mmm.. lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho capito quel che intendi.
> 
> dirmi che ho il culo molle (che non ho cura del mio corpo non in senso estetico) è esprimere una posizione ed è anche una richiesta.
> 
> ...


Inutile. Possiamo parlarne allo sfinimento 
Non la vedo la cura di te mi spiace. Vedo un piacersi un’innagine E non una persona. Se la persona si allontana dall’immagine non piace più. 
Ma l’importante è che ce la vedi tu e che sia quello che vuoi. 
Decine di post fa abbiamo stabilito che non ci ruberemo gli uomini 
Se non ricordo male tu fumi. Ecco la cura di me se fumassi potrebbe essere aiutarmi a farmi smettere 
Il culo molle non porta a gravi conseguenze per la salute. 
Non so se mi spiego io adesso


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Inutile. Possiamo parlarne allo sfinimento
> Non la vedo la cura di te mi spiace. Vedo un piacersi un’innagine E non una persona. Se la persona si allontana dall’immagine non piace più.
> Ma l’importante è che ce la vedi tu e che sia quello che vuoi.
> Decine di post fa abbiamo stabilito che non ci ruberemo gli uomini
> ...


Io credo nche alla fine il "prendersi cura" dell'altro sia semplicemente una forma di egoismo truccata di altruismo

E ci sono infiniti modi di prendersi cura dell'altro in questa ottica, ma l'egoismo sotto (sano oppure no) c'è sempre

Forse nella faccenda delle chiappe emerge in modo troppo diciamo così "sculettante" e allora può generare choc (almeno in ambito familiare dove l'egoismo non dovrebbe aver domicilio (in teoria)

Ma sempre di forme egoistiche si parla


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Io temo che possa esserci un bisogno di piacere ed essere amati che ci fa adeguare senza avere la consapevolezza che lo si stia facendo. Non dubito che in alcune coppie sia reciproco, ma non so se sia così frequente.
È vero che ognuno ha la sua sesssualità e il suo erotismo che dipendono da un mix fisico, caratteriale e relazionale diverso e che se, ad esempio, una persona è molto tattile, la consistenza del corpo possa essere importante, ma credo che, altresì e l’ho già detto, sia più importante la relazione e la persona nel suo complesso che è ciò che può conservare l’erotismo nel tempo, indipendentemente con i cambiamenti inevitabili. Perché per la persona è per la relazione che creano erotismo anche il tatto può spostarsi.

Ma temo che ci sia una forte tentazione a essere “come tu mi vuoi”.

Ho visto una bellissima biografia di Jane Fonda in cui con tutta evidenza, per chi guarda, non totalmente da parte di lei che pure ha fatto terapia e a quasi ottant’anni ha fatto un percorso di consapevolezza, si tratta di una donna che, con la ferita dei bambini non amati, ha cercato tutta la vita di essere amata adeguandosi ai suoi mariti, cambiando pettinatura, trucco, modo di vestire, casa ecc.

E quando questo accade, l’adeguamento avviene con naturalezza, in modo graduale, ma soprattutto aderendo realmente al modo di essere che ci fa sentire bene, che ci fa sentire profondamente noi stessi perché amati.

Ecco a volte, e sul serio non mi riferisco a nessuno, ma butto lì uno spunto di riflessione personale e non aspiro a un dibattito, quello che inizialmente pare condivisione, può diventare auto rimaneggiamento per essere il modello gradito.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusami: G chi è ? Tuo marito o l’amante ?


O un punto?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Mi devo fare un selfie perché allo specchio non riesco a capire bene se anch'io ho il culo molle o no... con questa discussione mi avete messo dei dubbi in testa.
Non riuscirò a dormire.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me stranisce che si consideri, in una coppia sposata da tanto tempo, il fatto che dietro una critica ci sia un non volersi.
> 
> Capisco la cosa. L'ho attraversata con G.
> 
> ...


Sai che leggendo della tua storia con G , ho la sensazione di un equilibrio molto precario ? E se c’e Questo c’e Cura ..e se non c’e Quello non c’e Cura.... e ...vattelappesca 
Solo una sensazione , eh.....
Se come coppia siete analitici come i fiumi di parole che leggo... mi sa sempre di ricerca del pelo nell’uovo ...
Scusa la franchezza detta da chi non dovrebbe parlare ...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io temo che possa esserci un bisogno di piacere ed essere amati che ci fa adeguare senza avere la consapevolezza che lo si stia facendo. Non dubito che in alcune coppie sia reciproco, ma non so se sia così frequente.
> È vero che ognuno ha la sua sesssualità e il suo erotismo che dipendono da un mix fisico, caratteriale e relazionale diverso e che se, ad esempio, una persona è molto tattile, la consistenza del corpo possa essere importante, ma credo che, altresì e l’ho già detto, sia più importante la relazione e la persona nel suo complesso che è ciò che può conservare l’erotismo nel tempo, indipendentemente con i cambiamenti inevitabili. Perché per la persona è per la relazione che creano erotismo anche il tatto può spostarsi.
> 
> Ma temo che ci sia una forte tentazione a essere “come tu mi vuoi”.
> ...


Molto d’accordo....


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito dov'è???
> 
> Ho una amica che ha ricominciato a muoversi con la bambina di 6 mesi e l'altro di 7 anni. Non ti descrivo la situazione dei rispettivi padri perchè in quel periodo era da brivido blu fra una casa di riposo e il reparto di terapia intensiva.
> Ed è stato il marito, che dopo aver rilevato che stava perdendo mobilità l'ha spedita fuori casa a muoversi.
> ...


Lavora moltissimo anche lui ( o almeno pensavo hahahha). Spesso all’estero....
Con la differenza che lui i figli non li ha partoriti


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io temo che possa esserci un bisogno di piacere ed essere amati che ci fa adeguare senza avere la consapevolezza che lo si stia facendo. Non dubito che in alcune coppie sia reciproco, ma non so se sia così frequente.
> È vero che ognuno ha la sua sesssualità e il suo erotismo che dipendono da un mix fisico, caratteriale e relazionale diverso e che se, ad esempio, una persona è molto tattile, la consistenza del corpo possa essere importante, ma credo che, altresì e l’ho già detto, sia più importante la relazione e la persona nel suo complesso che è ciò che può conservare l’erotismo nel tempo, indipendentemente con i cambiamenti inevitabili. Perché per la persona è per la relazione che creano erotismo anche il tatto può spostarsi.
> 
> Ma temo che ci sia una forte tentazione a essere “come tu mi vuoi”.
> ...


Rimaneggiare la "struttura" del corpo è però molto molto difficile.
Il corpo non è il trucco o il vestito che il corpo indossa.
Il tuo spunto, a me, fa sorgere il dubbio che il corpo venga vissuto come limite di quel rimaneggiamento di cui parli e che, per questo, susciti frustrazione la critica che se ne fa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Rimaneggiare la "struttura" del corpo è però molto molto difficile.
> Il corpo non è il trucco o il vestito che il corpo indossa.
> Il tuo spunto, a me, fa sorgere il dubbio che il corpo venga vissuto come limite di quel rimaneggiamento di cui parli e che, per questo, susciti frustrazione la critica che se ne fa.


Altroché se il corpo viene rimaneggiato!
È necessario fare esempi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vero. Bisognerebbe arrivare a chiarire insieme il significato di quella "insoddisfazione".
> Questo però necessita anche l'esigenza di accorgersi che esiste un problema dietro la trascuratezza.
> Fisica e non.
> Per esperienza posso dirti che è come scoprire il vaso di Pandora.


 ammettere con se stessi cosa non va , mica è semplice. Scoprirsi , prendere coscienza di cosa non va nella propria vita, difficile. Se si riesce esplode un bubbone


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non e che non mi curassi le basi c erano
> Certo non ero sexy e con qualche kg qui e li ...
> Non certo come le vip  che partoriscono e sono subito in forma


le vips non fanno testo


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi devo fare un selfie perché allo specchio non riesco a capire bene se anch'io ho il culo molle o no... con questa discussione mi avete messo dei dubbi in testa.
> Non riuscirò a dormire.


com'è venuto il selfie? Non metterlo come foto del profilo wa , però...


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se il corpo viene rimaneggiato!
> È necessario fare esempi?


Non serve, no.  
In effetti stavo escludendo la chirurgia, comunque...
La dimensione del bacino resta tale anche con la liposuzione.
Di altezza non si cresce e, ad esempio, io non sarò mai una virago, neppure con tutti gli interventi del mondo.
A voler diventare bionda non sarei comunque bionda...avrei i capelli biondi...non sarei una cerbiattina nordica.
Viceversa potrei mediare su alcune caratteristiche caratteriali...fino a rimodellarmi. Questo sì.
Su questo ragionavo per cercare di comprendere la resistenza intorno alle critiche sulla fisicità. Non so se si capisce.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Non serve, no.
> In effetti stavo escludendo la chirurgia, comunque...
> La dimensione del bacino resta tale anche con la liposuzione.
> Di altezza non si cresce e, ad esempio, io non sarò mai una virago, neppure con tutti gli interventi del mondo.
> ...


Veramente il rimodellamento del corpo in tutti i modi possibili è proprio una cosa del nostro tempo. E per fortuna abbiamo un patrimonio genetico che ci impedisce di effettuare alcuni cambiamenti, altrimenti ci sarebbero in giro meno modelli di persone che di automobili!
I bambini stessi cominciano a subire rimaneggiamenti fin dalle elementari con tinte dei capelli, tagli alla moda e sport che correggano i “difetti di progettazione”. Le belle bambine di una volta con le trecce e i bei bambini con il caschetto con la tazzina che come attività fisica giocano come pare a loro non esistono più. 
Figuriamoci se crescendo c’è qualcuno immune dai modelli proposti!


----------



## Marjanna (5 Dicembre 2018)

Mani di Fata, 1 agosto 1941 

Per vedere più grande: http://oi63.tinypic.com/2q2qrt0.jpg


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente il rimodellamento del corpo in tutti i modi possibili è proprio una cosa del nostro tempo. E per fortuna abbiamo un patrimonio genetico che ci impedisce di effettuare alcuni cambiamenti, altrimenti ci sarebbero in giro meno modelli di persone che di automobili!
> I bambini stessi cominciano a subire rimaneggiamenti fin dalle elementari con tinte dei capelli, tagli alla moda e sport che correggano i “difetti di progettazione”. Le belle bambine di una volta con le trecce e i bei bambini con il caschetto con la tazzina che come attività fisica giocano come pare a loro non esistono più.
> Figuriamoci se crescendo c’è qualcuno immune dai modelli proposti!


Certo però, per capirci...un rimodellamento del corpo per adattarsi un modello è, per me, la (spero dismessa) usanza a fasciare i piedi delle bambine cinesi. Modifica della struttura...dei tessuti anche.
La modifica del corpo (ad oggi) comporta limiti, i limiti comportano frustrazioni...tingere i capelli è una "modifica non strutturale". Per il resto concordo, si da molta importanza all'immagine ai giorni nostri. 
All'immagine, non al corpo. 

Ma l'ormai idiomatico "culo molle" di cui si parla non è immagine ed è molto simpatico il refuso di @_danny_ che, per avere feedback sulla mollezza, dice scherzando che si farà un selfie...che è immagine...vista, non tatto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Errore


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mani di Fata, 1 agosto 1941
> 
> Per vedere più grande: http://oi63.tinypic.com/2q2qrt0.jpg


Non ho detto che desiderare di cambiarsi sia una novità. Ho detto che le tecniche consentono cambiamenti per adeguarsi a modelli. Anche Faust ha venduto l’anima per la giovinezza.


isabel ha detto:


> Certo però, per capirci...un rimodellamento del corpo per adattarsi un modello è, per me, la (spero dismessa) usanza a fasciare i piedi delle bambine cinesi. Modifica della struttura...dei tessuti anche.
> La modifica del corpo (ad oggi) comporta limiti, i limiti comportano frustrazioni...tingere i capelli è una "modifica non strutturale". Per il resto concordo, si da molta importanza all'immagine ai giorni nostri.
> All'immagine, non al corpo.
> 
> Ma l'ormai idiomatico "culo molle" di cui si parla non è immagine ed è molto simpatico il refuso di @_danny_ che, per avere feedback sulla mollezza, dice scherzando che si farà un selfie...che è immagine...vista, non tatto.


Forse non mi sono spiegata bene o la lunghezza del mio scritto non ha fatto mettere a fuoco il punto che ho proposto come riflessione, non certo come giudizio.
Quando si cerca di modificare se stessi lo si può fare in molti modi, può avvenire per cercare di essere amati, non di sentirsi bene, ma sentirsi bene come effetto dell’essere amati. 
Attualmente la tecnica consente più cambiamenti che in passato. 
Lessi da bambina una bellissima fiaba (che ho cercato in rete e non ho trovato perché non ricordo il titolo) di un re/principe che voleva la sposa perfetta e il mago di corte gliela fabbrica trasformando parti del corpo di una principessa ottenendo come risultato un mostro. Allora il re/principe incontentabile capisce che la bellezza sta nella unicità della diversità.
Quindi l’idea di desiderare un ideale di perfezione è sempre esistita, la relazione (vogliamo osare di chiamarlo amore?) è un’altra cosa.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> com'è venuto il selfie? Non metterlo come foto del profilo wa , però...


Sfocato.:sonar::carneval:
Meglio.








(per chi leggendo ci dovesse malauguratamente credere: sto scherzando)


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente il rimodellamento del corpo in tutti i modi possibili è proprio una cosa del nostro tempo. E per fortuna abbiamo un patrimonio genetico che ci impedisce di effettuare alcuni cambiamenti, altrimenti ci sarebbero in giro meno modelli di persone che di automobili!
> I bambini stessi cominciano a subire rimaneggiamenti fin dalle elementari con tinte dei capelli, tagli alla moda e sport che correggano i “difetti di progettazione”. Le belle bambine di una volta con le trecce e i bei bambini con il caschetto con la tazzina che come attività fisica giocano come pare a loro non esistono più.
> Figuriamoci se crescendo c’è qualcuno immune dai modelli proposti!


Presenti!
Mia figlia e il suo fidanzatino delle elementari.
Treccine e caschetto fatto dalla mamma.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Certo però, per capirci...un rimodellamento del corpo per adattarsi un modello è, per me, la (spero dismessa) usanza a fasciare i piedi delle bambine cinesi. Modifica della struttura...dei tessuti anche.
> La modifica del corpo (ad oggi) comporta limiti, i limiti comportano frustrazioni...tingere i capelli è una "modifica non strutturale". Per il resto concordo, si da molta importanza all'immagine ai giorni nostri.
> All'immagine, non al corpo.
> 
> Ma l'ormai idiomatico "culo molle" di cui si parla non è immagine ed è molto simpatico il refuso di @_danny_ che, per avere feedback sulla mollezza, dice scherzando che si farà un selfie...che è immagine...vista, non tatto.


... Non è un refuso.
Il selfie lato B (che tradotto in linguaggio arcaico per noi cinquantenni "un autoscatto al deretano" risulta decisamente meno glamour, come è giusto che sia) è ormai un classico, insieme a tutto il folklore delle pose da Instagram, compresa quella onnipresente e orripilante boccuccia a paperotta e il terrificante filtro bellezza. Ridateci (generico) le foto col sorriso, i brufoli e i nei e qualche ruga, magari fatte da un amico, da un'amica, da qualcuno che vi vuol bene.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

E' particolare come si sia partiti da una valutazione - del corpo ci importa relativamente - e si sia arrivati a riempire pagine sull'argomento, opponendo pensieri differenti ma che mostrano comunque lo stesso interesse alla materia.
Ogni tanto mia figlia mi mostra i profili delle amiche su Instagram, centinaia di noiosissime foto in pose serissime di dodicenni, vestite e truccate in maniera uniforme, indistinguibili l'una dall'altra, il cui fine è procacciarsi follower sui social network e diventare quando essi sono numerosi "popolari".
In pratica mettersi in vetrina, suscitare invidia e ammirazione da parte femminile, con tanto di voglia di emulazione e frustrazione in caso di insuccesso, e desiderio da parte maschile (spero solo di coetanei).
Il problema è che lo fanno anche le cinquantenni.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che sì.   Mi ha anche detto che i miei addominali sono più rilassati, o che non gli faccio abbastanza pompini   Come io gli ho detto che il suo culo, magnifico culo :inlove:, se non ci sta attento e non ricomincia a muoversi si svuoterà. O che ha la pancia più rilassata. O che me la deve leccare più spesso.  Una sera sono arrivata con una maglia particolare, mi ha guardata e mi ha detto che mi stava male.   Lui ha messo un paio di jeans che gli stanno malissimo e gliel'ho detto serenamente.   Potrei raccontarti migliaia di episodi di questo genere.  Che riguardano ogni ambito. Dal corpo, al vestire, al modo di parlare, gesticolare, al sesso.  Io non ci vedo niente di strano.  Vedo strano il non aver libertà di criticarsi a vicenda.   E, fra l'altro, il suo sguardo mi piace. E anche quando mi critica lo fa per consigliare miglioramento.  Idem io con lui.  Mi ricordo una giornata di discussione sul colore di un rossetto.  io che lo accusavo di volermi rendere diversa da me, e lui che mi spiegava la questione dell'accostamento colore rossetto e carnagione.  Alla fine ho provato il rossetto..aveva ragione lui.   Ma è stata l'occasione di chiarire cose, immagini, attese.  E di costruire un linguaggio comune.   che è poi l'obiettivo vero.  Io so che tipo di donna desidera, le guardiamo insieme e le apprezziamo insieme. idem per gli uomini.   guardiamo porno insieme, giriamo nudi per casa.   In questo periodo io non potevo neanche cambiarmi l'assorbente. Faceva lui. Semplicemente.  Non perchè non esista imbarazzo, tensione o altro...ma perchè è dichiarato.  E  perchè c'è il gioco fra noi della conoscenza.   io di base SO che lui fa il tifo per me.  Lui SA che io faccio il tifo per lui.  Non perchè ci amiamo tanto. Ma perchè ce lo siamo dimostrato dal colore del rossetto ai pompini al leccarla. E a questioni di vicinanza e anche progettualità. io gli ho serenamente detto quando lo ritenevo inaffidabile e lui l'ha detto a me. Ne abbiamo discusso. A volte per giorni o anche settimane,. Anche a costo di dirci cose pesanti e che sapevamo ci avrebbero fatto rimanere male o che avrebbero messo a rischio il nostro stare insieme.  Di conseguenza so che se mi sta facendo una critica il suo intento non è rompermi i coglioni. Ma darmi la sua prospettiva e aver cura di me. Idem io con lui.   Ed è questo il motivo per cui può dirmi qualunque cosa, io posso offendermi e dichiararlo e lui tranquillamente mi sa spiegare i perchè e i percome delle sue critiche. Idem io con lui.   E' fiducia. E rispetto.  E considerazione di noi interi.


  Noto che assomiglia molto al rapporto che ho con mia moglie e non credo che sarei riuscito a starci insieme così tanto tempo se a parte il tifo reciproco non ci avessi "litigat"o così spesso.....


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Noto che assomiglia molto al rapporto che ho con mia moglie e non credo che sarei riuscito a starci insieme così tanto tempo se a parte il tifo reciproco non ci avessi "litigat"o così spesso.....


Potrei dire lo stesso del rapporto con mia moglie.
E' un crescere insieme.
Per tanti anni è stato così e anche adesso sotto tanti aspetti nulla è cambiato.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' particolare come si sia partiti da una valutazione - del corpo ci importa relativamente - e si sia arrivati a riempire pagine sull'argomento, opponendo pensieri differenti ma che mostrano comunque lo stesso interesse alla materia..


Si è partiti dal ragazzo che ha problemi a parlare della sua attrazione x certi tipi di donne alla fidanzatina

Si è passati dal culo molle o dal ventre rilassato come osservazioni da fare eventualmente al compagno/a

Le difficoltà di dialogo e la difficoltà a "digerire e valorizzare" per quanto possibile simili discorsi nella coppia classica, resterebbero x me il tema base su cui riflettere insieme con serenità

È chiaro che siamo anima e corpo sempre, a 20 come a 40 come a 60 , e la "salute" e la "cura" delle varie parti di noi sono collegate tutte tra loro.

Se fisicamente ti lasci andare, vuol dire che qualcosa dentro di te si è rotto

Vale anche per chi è sempre stato bene un po' rotondetta e in pochi mesi mette su un fisico da modella


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è partiti dal ragazzo che ha problemi a parlare della sua attrazione x certi tipi di donne alla fidanzatina
> 
> Si è passati dal culo molle o dal ventre rilassato come osservazioni da fare eventualmente al compagno/a
> *
> Le difficoltà di dialogo e la difficoltà a "digerire e valorizzare" per quanto possibile simili discorsi nella coppia classica, resterebbero x me il tema base su cui riflettere insieme con serenità*


Sì.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


E naturalmente sono 2 esempi qualsiasi.. 

e ne potremmo fare 22 l'ora di questi esempi, andando avanti per giorni.. 

per scoprire "sorprendentemente"  come una miriade di cose può non "trovare spazio utile" in un contesto di coppia classica a progetto familiare


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è partiti dal ragazzo che ha problemi a parlare della sua attrazione x certi tipi di donne alla fidanzatina
> 
> Si è passati dal culo molle o dal ventre rilassato come osservazioni da fare eventualmente al compagno/a
> 
> ...


Qui passsa il discorso che non si parla nella coppia 
Secondo me invece la diversità sta in come se ne parla e del perché lo si fa. 
Figurati se dopo 30 non posso dire a mio marito che ha messo peso o lui a ne che è aumentata la cellulite. Certo  Che ce lo Diciamo. È un dato di fatto. Ma resta una comunicazione, di cui sorridere fare battute e notare insieme il cambiamento. Notare anche quanto questo cambiamento Di se stesso all’altro  sta pesando oppure no. La cura per me è: vedere l’altro sereno e ridere insieme,  vedere l’altra preoccupato e cercare insieme una soluzione. Se invece l’osservazione è per evidenziare che il cambiamento porta in te un calo del desiderio forse è il caso che ci mettiamo a tavolino e ci ricordiamo perché ci siamo piaciuti innamorati e sposati.
E ogni coppia ha le sue motivazioni diverse e proprie


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Qui passsa il discorso che non si parla nella coppia
> Secondo me invece la diversità sta in come se ne parla e del perché lo si fa.
> Figurati se dopo 30 non posso dire a mio marito che ha messo peso o lui a ne che è aumentata la cellulite. Certo  Che ce lo Diciamo. È un dato di fatto. Ma resta una comunicazione, di cui sorridere fare battute e notare insieme il cambiamento. Notare anche quanto questo cambiamento Di se stesso all’altro  sta pesando oppure no. La cura per me è: vedere l’altro sereno e ridere insieme,  vedere l’altra preoccupato e cercare insieme una soluzione. Se invece l’osservazione è per evidenziare che il cambiamento porta in te un calo del desiderio forse è il caso che ci mettiamo a tavolino e ci ricordiamo perché ci siamo piaciuti innamorati e sposati.
> E ogni coppia ha le sue motivazioni diverse e proprie



Tu sei riuscita a suo tempo a parlare con tuo marito circa la forte e pressante attrazione che provavi verso un altro uomo?

(Senza dover entrare in dettagli.. nome, cognome indirizzo..)


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu sei riuscita a suo tempo a parlare con tuo marito circa la forte e pressante attrazione che provavi verso un altro uomo?
> 
> (Senza dover entrare in dettagli.. nome, cognome indirizzo..)


Mio marito ha sempre saputo perchè mi conosce che quello era il genere di uomo che poteva piacermi, me lo disse in tempi non sospetti e io confermai
Hai presente la battuta all'interno di un gruppo "se tu dovessi scegliere uno di loro sceglieresti lui" "Vero dissi io"
ERa un per parlare, era per confermarci che conoscevamo uno i gusti dell'altro. 
Sicuramente quando per me è scattato altro e ho capito dopo tempo che era corrisposto e mi sono trovata a un bivio non gliene ho parlato
Ti assicuro che a parti inverse se lui lo avesse fatto lo avrei lanciato dal balcone
Non mi carichi di un peso che non ti sai smazzare. Decidi cosa fare e paghi le eventuali conseguenze se poi ti fai beccare o non sai gestire.

Questo per confermarti che all'interno della coppia si parla eccome. Conta il come e conta la motivazione per cui si parla.
Almeno per me ovviamente.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio marito ha sempre saputo perchè mi conosce che quello era il genere di uomo che poteva piacermi, me lo disse in tempi non sospetti e io confermai
> Hai presente la battuta all'interno di un gruppo "se tu dovessi scegliere uno di loro sceglieresti lui" "Vero dissi io"
> ERa un per parlare, era per confermarci che conoscevamo uno i gusti dell'altro.
> Sicuramente quando per me è scattato altro e ho capito dopo tempo che era corrisposto e mi sono trovata a un bivio *non gliene ho parlato*
> ...



Facciamo che in una coppia, in tutte le coppie, ci sono tante cose che non si possono dire per non far incazzare l'altro.
Che sia l'amante o una borsa comprata di nascosto.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio marito ha sempre saputo perchè mi conosce che quello era il genere di uomo che poteva piacermi, me lo disse in tempi non sospetti e io confermai
> Hai presente la battuta all'interno di un gruppo "se tu dovessi scegliere uno di loro sceglieresti lui" "Vero dissi io"
> ERa un per parlare, era per confermarci che conoscevamo uno i gusti dell'altro.
> Sicuramente quando per me è scattato altro e ho capito dopo tempo che era corrisposto e mi sono trovata a un bivio non gliene ho parlato
> ...



Beh.. certo.. pero' converrai con me che i gusti dell'altro/a però è un conto

E un desiderio specifico (e presente) per il signori Rossi è un altro conto.

Credo che chiunque conosca (o almeno immagini di conoscere una parte) i gusti del partner, io stesso andrei a occhi chiusi davanti a 20 maschi, dopo averci parlato 5 minutii, indicando quali dei 20 piacerebbero a mia moglie, e quali no.

E magari qualcuno che escludo invece potrebbe anche piqcergli,..)

Idem a parti inverse.

Ma questo non è "dialogo su pulsioni concrete e attuali" ma è un generico bagaglio di conoscenza dell'altro, tra l'altro più o meno aggiornato a seconda di quanto viene toccata la tematica nei dialoghi generici nella coppia


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Facciamo che in una coppia, in tutte le coppie, ci sono tante cose che non si possono dire per non far incazzare l'altro.
> Che sia l'amante o una borsa comprata di nascosto.


Ma più che per non fare incazzare proprio perchè secondo me non ha senso


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. certo.. pero' converrai con me che i gusti dell'altro/a però è un conto
> 
> E un desiderio specifico (e presente) per il signori Rossi è un altro conto.
> 
> ...


MA infatti se le pulsioni concrete riguardano una persona specifica secondo me è una cazzata parlarne con l'altro


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che desiderare di cambiarsi sia una novità. Ho detto che le tecniche consentono cambiamenti per adeguarsi a modelli. Anche Faust ha venduto l’anima per la giovinezza.
> 
> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene o la lunghezza del mio scritto non ha fatto mettere a fuoco il punto che ho proposto come riflessione, non certo come giudizio.
> Quando si cerca di modificare se stessi lo si può fare in molti modi, può avvenire per cercare di essere amati, non di sentirsi bene, ma sentirsi bene come effetto dell’essere amati.
> ...


Ti sei spiegata bene, per me. 
E mi pare condivisibile ciò che dici se a  "corpo" sostituisci "immagine". 
Va così da millenni secondo me. Ma è un imbroglio. 
Riflettevo sul fatto che rifiutare considerazioni sul corpo è un po' una negazione, un togliere alla "vista" qualcosa di poco malleabile, faticosamente modificabile e, riguardo certi aspetti, non modificabile affatto (un confine naturale).
Un culo molle non significa, per me, una "brutta immagine" ma equivale a "mancanza di moto", umore depresso e ringrazio sempre chi mi osserva e mi aiuta a monitorarmi in modo che io aderisca a standard miei, al mio benessere psicofisico di cui l'immagine è solo un riflesso.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Facciamo che in una coppia, in tutte le coppie, ci sono tante cose che non si possono dire per non far incazzare l'altro.
> Che sia l'amante o una borsa comprata di nascosto.


Si.
Diciamo pure in ogni relazione.
Poi occorre intendersi su quello che significa quieto vivere. Per quieto vivere posso tacere che ogni tanto i vicini facciano casino. Se il loro casino mi imponesse di non dormire mai fino alle tre di notte, il quieto vivere si trasforma in parlare. E' che tutti più o meno si tende ad interpretare il dire o il tacere in funzione del PROPRIO quieto vivere.

Come per la borsa comprata: se la mia intenzione è quella di aprire la strada al fatto che il mio shopping DEVE essere appostato nel bilancio di famiglia, stai pure certa che parlerò. Se diversamente il mio obiettivo è di non far sapere quanto spendo, sarò propensa a tacere per quieto vivere. E' sempre un interesse che ci guida 

Nella mia esperienza poco e' servito mettermi di traverso a discutere per una questione di principio (principio magari giustissimo eh. Ma sempre principio).
Avrei dovuto concentrarmi di più sugli obiettivi, che tanto così si fa.
Tradotto: meno discussioni sui sistemi della vita (che tanto la sua non condivisione la traduceva in disprezzo), e più discussioni tese a togliermi sfizi col bancomat comune. Roba mai fatta, malgrado grosse disparità. Ma mai fatta manco all'inizio. Morale ho litigato tanto, da perfetta idiota.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata bene, per me.
> E mi pare condivisibile ciò che dici se a  "corpo" sostituisci "immagine".
> Va così da millenni secondo me. Ma è un imbroglio.
> *Riflettevo sul fatto che rifiutare considerazioni sul corpo* è un po' una negazione, un togliere alla "vista" qualcosa di poco malleabile, faticosamente modificabile e, riguardo certi aspetti, non modificabile affatto (un confine naturale).
> Un culo molle non significa, per me, una "brutta immagine" ma equivale a "mancanza di moto", umore depresso e ringrazio sempre chi mi osserva e mi aiuta a monitorarmi in modo che io aderisca a standard miei, al mio benessere psicofisico di cui l'immagine è solo un riflesso.


Hai letto qualcuno qui che le rifiuta?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> MA infatti se le pulsioni concrete riguardano una persona specifica secondo me è una cazzata parlarne con l'altro


non lo é per niente e in realtà questa sarebbe la vera cura dell'altro.al momento in cui decidi di parlarne ecco che già spezzi la corrente pericolosa che ti porta lontano dalla coppia. Solo che vivere egoisticamente l'avventura è più semplice e intrigante


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo é per niente e in realtà questa sarebbe la vera cura dell'altro.al momento in cui decidi di parlarne ecco che già spezzi la corrente pericolosa che ti porta lontano dalla coppia. Solo che vivere egoisticamente l'avventura è più semplice e intrigante


Si può anche decidere di non viverla e evitare un pensiero inutile all'altro
PArti dal presupposto che uno non ne parla per poter tradire. Può essere ma può essere anche che invece scelga da solo di restare fedele
Vero, nel momento in cui me ne parli probabilmente non mi tradisci. E io non saprò mai se non mi hai tradito per questo o per tua scelta.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Si può anche decidere di non viverla e evitare un pensiero inutile all'altro*
> PArti dal presupposto che uno non ne parla per poter tradire. Può essere ma può essere anche che invece scelga da solo di restare fedele
> Vero, nel momento in cui me ne parli probabilmente non mi tradisci. E io non saprò mai se non mi hai tradito per questo o per tua scelta.


che è già diversa.
anche se nel discorso che stavamo facendo e che presuppone grande intimità...per me , oltre alle preferenze sessuali e i cambiamenti trattati da ipazia , sarebbe fondamentale il confronto profondo.
poi capisco che certi turbamenti che si prevede siano fugaci e superficiali si possono (forse si devono) risparmiare


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si può anche decidere di non viverla e evitare un pensiero inutile all'altro PArti dal presupposto che uno non ne parla per poter tradire. Può essere ma può essere anche che invece scelga da solo di restare fedele Vero, nel momento in cui me ne parli probabilmente non mi tradisci. E io non saprò mai se non mi hai tradito per questo o per tua scelta.


  Dal momento che è assurdo fare il processo alle intenzioni non è nemmeno tanto importante sapere del perchè non mi hai tradito. Trovo piuttosto sterile focalizzarsi sulle ragioni di quello che -non- è successo, piuttosto di quelle per cui qualcosa è successo...


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Inutile. Possiamo parlarne allo sfinimento
> Non la vedo la cura di te mi spiace. Vedo un piacersi un’innagine E non una persona. Se la persona si allontana dall’immagine non piace più.
> Ma l’importante è che ce la vedi tu e che sia quello che vuoi.
> Decine di post fa abbiamo stabilito che non ci ruberemo gli uomini
> ...


Pensa che nella cultura greca (e la cosa ci riguarda direttamente per quanto OT) la "persona" era la maschera che gli attori indossavano a teatro. 

E questa è la prima distinzione che secondo me è interessante fare. 

Io parlo di individuo. Ossia di sistema complesso e integrato costituito da mente-corpo e spirito.
Dove questi tre aspetti non sono separati, ma in connessione uno con l'altro, in una dialettica costante. 

Se sovrapponiamo corpo e immagine del corpo, non posso che essere d'accordo con quanto sottolinei.
Allo stesso modo non posso che esser d'accordo se separi il corpo dall'immagine del corpo stesso.

Il punto è che corpo e immagini del corpo (interne ed esterne) sono a loro volta in dialettica.

Tanto che non penso ti sia mai venuto in mente di andare in ufficio col pigiamone in flanella perchè tu sei tu e quindi se non ti apprezzano col pigiamone sono loro dei coglioni 

E pensa che invece questa cosa io l'ho fatta da ragazza, quando ero piena di piercing, con colori assurdi sui capelli e lasciam perdere il modo del vestire e mi presentavo in università. Pretendendo che venisse considerato il mio cervello e che venisse bypassata l'immagine che proiettavo fuori di me. E più che altro che la mia immagine non condizionasse la visione dell'altro. :carneval:

Ho la netta sensazione che tu leghi la questione del culo molle con l'immagine standardizzata delle figone della tv che passano il tempo a far solo che quello. 

E io invece sto parlando del fatto che un corpo immobile, che fra le conseguenze ha il culo molle, ma anche i muscoli fiappi, la non elasticità, la rigidità posturale, etc etc, non è attraente, per qualcuno.
E che le conseguenze di un corpo immobile, scoordinato in qualcuno non accendano il desiderio e lo possano pure spegnere.

E che questo riguarda la cura di un corpo, e di conseguenza anche delle immagini interne ed esterne. E quindi anche del desiderio interno la coppia. 

E alle immagini si legano gli immaginari, anche erotici, e le fantasie.


Quanto al fumare, hai ragione. E' una non cura.
Tanto quanto un corpo che non svolge le funzioni per cui è creato: ossia il movimento, la mobilità, il coordinamento. E che viene riempito di nutrienti inutili e sovradosati. 

Io e G. abbiamo accordo sul tipo di cura.
Siamo entrambi fumatori. Consapevoli che forse ci beccheremo un tumore ai polmoni. 
E mica che la responsabilità sarà della routine, dell'impossibilità di smettere, della società che innervosisce e quindi fa venir voglia di fumare, della noia o delle tensioni.

La responsabilità è di ognuno di noi che decide di fare una cosa perchè gli piace. Conseguenze incluse. 


E' una paraculata?
sì 

E lo so.

Di base non potrei stare con un non fumatore...idee  di cura che non stanno insieme. 
Come non potrei stare con un palestrato. O con un integralista del biologico.

Ma non è il non fumatore o il palestrato o l'integralista del biologico a non andare bene o a far notare cose assurde o inutili.
Semplicemente sono cose che non appartengono alla mia sfera della cura.

Allo stesso modo non potrei stare con un uomo che non guarda, tocca, lecca, accarezza, critica, osserva il mio corpo.
Io sono il mio corpo. Attraverso il mio corpo esprimo me, le mie emozioni, il mio essere, il mio modo di stare nel mondo. 

E a seconda del mondo con cui mi rapporto lo propongo.
motivo per cui non vado a lavorare con gli anfibi e tu non ci vai col pigiamone


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai letto qualcuno qui che le rifiuta?


Percepisco una sotto-valutazione e un rifiuto di dar dignità, attenzione e cura al corpo (non all'estetica), facendosi aiutare in questa cura, anche da chi ci vuol bene. Lo percepisco, naturalmente, a partire dal fatto che io do molta importanza al corpo e davvero poca all'estetica.
È una percezione personale parametrata su ciò che per me il corpo (non la bellezza) significa e rappresenta.
Per esempio...quando esco in tenuta ginnica io mi sento davvero bene e anche bella e fresca...non trascurata.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che leggendo della tua storia con G , ho la sensazione di un equilibrio molto precario ? E se c’e Questo c’e Cura ..e se non c’e Quello non c’e Cura.... e ...vattelappesca
> Solo una sensazione , eh.....
> Se come coppia siete analitici come i fiumi di parole che leggo... mi sa sempre di ricerca del pelo nell’uovo ...
> Scusa la franchezza detta da chi non dovrebbe parlare ...


Cosa intendi per precario?

Mi incuriosisce il tuo significato. 

Se dovessi descrivere la nostra relazione a questo livello io userei "equilibrio dinamico". Quel movimento (e torna il movimento giusto perchè il corpo e il modo di viversi il corpo non influenza ) individuale a cui si accompagna quello relazionale. 

Da quando ci siamo conosciuti siamo cambiati moltissimo entrambi.
Auspico che continueremo a farlo. Perchè ci fa bene.

E ci ricorda che non siamo scontati. 

Certo, il nostro presupposto di partenza non è mai stato e non sarà il "per sempre" acquisito una volta per tutte. 

D'altro canto ho sempre pensato fosse una illusione, ed è liberatorio aver incontrato qualcuno che la vede come me.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Percepisco una sotto-valutazione e un rifiuto di dar dignità, attenzione e cura al corpo (non all'estetica), facendosi aiutare in questa cura, anche da chi ci vuol bene. Lo percepisco, naturalmente, a partire dal fatto che io do molta importanza al corpo e davvero poca all'estetica.
> È una percezione personale parametrata su ciò che per me il corpo (non la bellezza) significa e rappresenta.
> Per esempio...quando esco in tenuta ginnica io mi sento davvero bene e anche bella e fresca...non trascurata.



Ciao 

Anche io adoro la tenuta ginnica!!

E' una questione di movimento. E mobilità


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che nella cultura greca (e la cosa ci riguarda direttamente per quanto OT) la "persona" era la maschera che gli attori indossavano a teatro.
> 
> E questa è la prima distinzione che secondo me è interessante fare.
> 
> ...


si lo è 
E per me è la prova che il culo molle diventa a questo punto un fattore estetico
Se ti interessa la salute del corpo di interessa a 360 gradi, non solo per una parte
E guarda che non c'è nulla di male ma è più apprezzabile ammettere che sia così.
Motivo maggiore per cui uno che fuma e non mi fa storie perchè fumo non deve neanche azzardarsi a parlarmi di cure davanti al mio culo molle se non per farmi nascere una risata spontanea


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

in effetti fumare e parlare di cura e igiene del corpo è parecchio incoerente


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lavora moltissimo anche lui ( o almeno pensavo hahahha). Spesso all’estero....
> Con la differenza che lui i figli non li ha partoriti


beh...lui non ha un utero :carneval::carneval:

Cosa vuol dire che non li ha partoriti?

In ogni caso due ore di palestra al giorno le fanno le modelle che fan quello per lavoro. O le persone che non lavorano o che hanno tanto tempo. Sono tante e fra l'altro non necessarie e anche deleterie per certi aspetti se non stai svolgendo attività propedeutica all'agonismo. 

Si fa quel che il proprio corpo permette di fare. A ogni età ed in ogni condizione in cui si è.
E' una questione di proporzione con se stessi.

ho amiche che semplicemente camminano, o che vanno a farsi un giro in bici. Regolarmente però.
Muoversi per tenersi in forma è bastante anche un venti minuti al giorno ma costanti.

E si possono usare addirittura le pulizie per allenare movimenti.

La mia amica usava il passeggino della figlia come peso nella camminata 

E' questione di sapere usare il corpo. E, come diceva spleen, ascoltarlo.

Se poi non se ne ha voglia, e si preferisce stare sul tappeto...ok. E' una scelta.

Ma anche andare a camminare coi propri figli, andare al parco e giocare con loro, correre con loro...è movimento.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> si lo è
> E per me è la prova che il culo molle diventa a questo punto un fattore estetico
> Se ti interessa la salute del corpo di interessa a 360 gradi, non solo per una parte
> E guarda che non c'è nulla di male ma è più apprezzabile ammettere che sia così.
> Motivo maggiore per cui uno che fuma e non mi fa storie perchè fumo non deve neanche azzardarsi a parlarmi di cure davanti al mio culo molle se non per farmi nascere una risata spontanea


la perfezione non è di questo mondo 

guarda che io non ho fatto discorsi a te.
Io parlo di corpo in forma e in movimento, da cui discende culo e muscoli sodi. 
E attenzione al movimento.

Che poi a me vada bene fumare sapendo che è una mancanza di cura è un fatto. 

E infatti non mi viene in mente di dire ad un non fumatore, che mi fa notare che fumare fa male, che certo, lui non fuma ma mangia cagate e fa una vita sedentaria 

Ti pare?
Sarebbe usare l'altro per giustificare me stessa e per non affrontare il discorso.

A me piacciono i discorsi


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti fumare e parlare di cura e igiene del corpo è parecchio incoerente


Ma io sono parecchio incoerente :carneval:

Sono pure agnostica e parlo di peccati capitali e regole bibliche....

La fiera dell'incoerenza 

mi piace essere incoerente.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io sono parecchio incoerente :carneval:
> 
> Sono pure agnostica e parlo di peccati capitali e regole bibliche....
> 
> ...


eh lo so.come ami i calembour, i paradossi e le metafore delle metafore.
ma ciò che più ami , secondo me ,è scrivere, leggerti , ascoltarti


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Noto che assomiglia molto al rapporto che ho con mia moglie e non credo che sarei riuscito a starci insieme così tanto tempo se a parte il tifo reciproco non ci avessi "litigat"o così spesso.....


Se non discutessi così tanto, mi sarei annoiata pure io.
Ci piace confrontarci,anche duramente. E' stimolante. 

Spero che vi somiglieremo 
mi piacerebbe


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *la perfezione non è di questo mondo*
> 
> guarda che io non ho fatto discorsi a te.
> Io parlo di corpo in forma e in movimento, da cui discende culo e muscoli sodi.
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo
Anche a me piacciono, contestavo il fatto che ti piace che il tuo compagno si prenda cura di te però dove vuoi tu, probabilmente esattamente come me
E sicuramente abbiamo un'idea diversa di cura
Sul secondo grassetto invece è quello che fai, contesti la vita sedentaria come non cura del corpo e poi fumi.
Forse sarebbe meglio dire che ti piacciono le persone in forma, culo sodo (e ribadisco non mi sembra ci sia nulla di male, anzi), odi i pigri (leggittimo anche questo) o altro e lasciassi da parte la cura  che a me sembra evidente non sia la vera motivazione.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh lo so.come ami i calembour, i paradossi e le metafore delle metafore.
> ma ciò che più ami , secondo me ,è scrivere, leggerti , ascoltarti


mi piaccio in effetti

ritengo di star diventando proprio una bella donna, di quelle che piacciono a me
Corpo mente e spirito


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Anche io adoro la tenuta ginnica!!
> 
> E' una questione di movimento. E mobilità


Ciao ipazia, ben ritrovata  

È sentirsi bene. 
Questa estate il mio corpo, rimasto fermo per diverso tempo, mi ha guidata...senza rinuncia o imposizione si è riassestato e ho potuto ritrovare il piacere di ritrovarlo come mi piace sentirlo (anche vederlo). Come amo sentirmi. E il cambiamento è ancora in corso. 
I tacchi e l'abito sexy piuttosto che giacca e cravatta portati su un corpo da donna (estremizzando)...sono modi di giocare con la rappresentazione di se' di esprimere "cose", non superficiali neppure quelle ma molto OT.  
Ma è immagine...in tuta non sono meno bella, in cravatta non sono meno donna e soprattutto il corpo non è ciò che si mette sopra il corpo, per me. 
Sono piani che si intersecano magari, ma non sono lo stesso piano. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo
> Anche a me piacciono, contestavo il fatto che ti piace che il tuo compagno si prenda cura di te però dove vuoi tu, probabilmente esattamente come me
> E sicuramente abbiamo un'idea diversa di cura
> Sul secondo grassetto invece è quello che fai, contesti la vita sedentaria come non cura del corpo e poi fumi.
> Forse sarebbe meglio dire che ti piacciono le persone in forma, culo sodo (e ribadisco non mi sembra ci sia nulla di male, anzi), odi i pigri (leggittimo anche questo) o altro e lasciassi da parte la cura  che a me sembra evidente non sia la vera motivazione.



La cura è molto ampia.
Ed è una tensione alla complessità.

Non condivido il discorso per cui siccome non si cura un aspetto, allora anche gli altri aspetti della cura perdono di valore.

Sarebbe come dire che un tossico, siccome è tossico, allora che usi pure siringhe usate. Tanto non si sta già curando facendosi le pere. Ti pare?
E invece gli si dice di usare siringhe nuove per evitare di prendersi cose. E di lavarsi e mangiar lo stesso bene.  

Da fumatrice, fra l'altro, muovermi giornalmente è un modo per ridurre il danno. Ma questo è un altro discorso complesso.

Io e G. abbiamo la stessa idea di cura. Siamo entrambi fumatori, fra l'altro.
io non potrei stare con un non fumatore. 
ci romperemmo i coglioni a vicenda. Uno o l'altro dovrebbe rinunciare a qualcosa di importante nel suo stile di vita. 

Facendo un discorso di valore dove non si sta parlando di valori assoluti ma di condivisione di valori.
ed è uno dei punti dove la comunicazione si rompe. 

Sei inchiodata sul culo molle.
Mai venuto in mente che il culo molle appartiene ad un corpo molle, non tonico, non mobile, spesso scordinato?

A me piace camminare in montagna, in quota. 
Se il mio corpo non fosse allenato, non potrei farlo. 
Il peso cadrebbe sulle articolazioni, se non fossi coordinata non potrei fare certi passaggi, e più che altro sarebbe un esercizio non piacevole. 
Mentre a me piace la fatica del corpo.

Da questo piacere deriva che il mio culo è tonico, le mie gambe sono muscolose, e non ho pancia perchè uso gli addominali. 

G. ha cura del mio modo di essere curandosi del mio corpo, a cui appartiene anche il culo molle. 
Ma anche gli addominali tonici, la mobilità degli arti e da cui consegue anche una certa confidenza col mio corpo anche nel sesso e nell'erotismo. 

Da qui discende anche la parte di immagine, di visione...a lui piace vedere il mio corpo nudo che gli gira intorno. 
E il mio corpo nudo corrisponde alle sue immagini di corpo di donna desiderabile. 

Idem io nei suoi confronti eh.

Se non camminasse con me...non andrebbe bene per me.
Come se non apprezzasse la sigaretta dopo cena, che mi piace da sola, ma ancor di più in compagnia di chi gode dello stesso piacere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... Non è un refuso.
> Il selfie lato B (che tradotto in linguaggio arcaico per noi cinquantenni "un autoscatto al deretano" risulta decisamente meno glamour, come è giusto che sia) è ormai un classico, insieme a tutto il folklore delle pose da Instagram, compresa quella onnipresente e orripilante boccuccia a paperotta e il terrificante filtro bellezza. Ridateci (generico) le foto col sorriso, i brufoli e i nei e qualche ruga, magari fatte da un amico, da un'amica, da qualcuno che vi vuol bene.


Non mi vuoi bene :sonar::unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' particolare come si sia partiti da una valutazione - del corpo ci importa relativamente - e si sia arrivati a riempire pagine sull'argomento, opponendo pensieri differenti ma che mostrano comunque lo stesso interesse alla materia.
> Ogni tanto mia figlia mi mostra i profili delle amiche su Instagram, centinaia di noiosissime foto in pose serissime di dodicenni, vestite e truccate in maniera uniforme, indistinguibili l'una dall'altra, il cui fine è procacciarsi follower sui social network e diventare quando essi sono numerosi "popolari".
> In pratica mettersi in vetrina, suscitare invidia e ammirazione da parte femminile, con tanto di voglia di emulazione e frustrazione in caso di insuccesso, e desiderio da parte maschile (spero solo di coetanei).
> Il problema è che lo fanno anche le cinquantenni.


Fosse solo un problema di immagine...


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ciao ipazia, ben ritrovata
> 
> È sentirsi bene.
> Questa estate il mio corpo, rimasto fermo per diverso tempo, mi ha guidata...senza rinuncia o imposizione si è riassestato e ho potuto ritrovare il piacere di ritrovarlo come mi piace sentirlo (anche vederlo). Come amo sentirmi. E il cambiamento è ancora in corso.
> ...



contenta di ritrovarti 

Il mio corpo è fermo ora, forzatamente...ho dovuto cercare intenzionalmente il lasciarmi guidare da questo nuovo corpo che non conosco, in questo modo. 

Aspetto di poter reincontrare il corpo che ricordo...anche se ho il sospetto che sarà un incontro nuovo. Questo che incontrerò quando mi potrò di nuovo muovere, sarà diverso da quello che è rimasto nel tempo del "potermi muovere". 
sono curiosa...e un po' ansiosa. 

Quanto al resto...sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
il corpo come "mezzo" di espressione nel mondo.
L'immagine come comunicazione che rappresenta un dentro nel fuori, fedelmente attraverso la vicinanza al proprio corpo che è a sua volta connesso con il piano emotivo e con quello cognitivo, in dialettica...

Piani che si intersecano e che non possono esser scissi. 

E di cui a mio parere è importante coltivare la comunicazione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> MA infatti se le pulsioni concrete riguardano una persona specifica secondo me è una cazzata parlarne con l'altro


A meno che si debba giustificare una interruzione della frequentazione.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma più che per non fare incazzare proprio perchè secondo me non ha senso


Non ha senso perché "non c'è spazio"

E non c'è spazio perché nella gran parte di certi tipi di coppie a progettualità familiare (compresa la mia eh?) non è previsto uno spazio

Il terreno incolto appunto...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata bene, per me.
> E mi pare condivisibile ciò che dici se a  "corpo" sostituisci "immagine".
> Va così da millenni secondo me. Ma è un imbroglio.
> Riflettevo sul fatto che rifiutare considerazioni sul corpo è un po' una negazione, un togliere alla "vista" qualcosa di poco malleabile, faticosamente modificabile e, riguardo certi aspetti, non modificabile affatto (un confine naturale).
> Un culo molle non significa, per me, una "brutta immagine" ma equivale a "mancanza di moto", umore depresso e ringrazio sempre chi mi osserva e mi aiuta a monitorarmi in modo che io aderisca a standard miei, al mio benessere psicofisico di cui l'immagine è solo un riflesso.


Perché se stai tutto il giorno ferma non lo sai da sola?
E sei certa che il bisogno di movimento, con conseguente benessere psicofisico, riguardi solo lo star bene e non sia adeguamento? Oppure scegli anche di vestirti, pettinarti, truccarti, non come piace a te, ma come piace a chi vuoi che ti desideri?
Scusa, non volevo entrare nel personale, ma mi sembra che l’abbia fatto tu.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cura è molto ampia.
> Ed è una tensione alla complessità.
> 
> Non condivido il discorso per cui siccome non si cura un aspetto, allora anche gli altri aspetti della cura perdono di valore.
> ...


Verissimo. Ed è un discorso diverso da quello che facevi prima
tutto quello che fai per te, per stare bene tu va benissimo, ma deve andare bene che domani non ti interessa più la montagna e quindi anche se il culo diventa un poì molle te ne freghi perchè stai bene comunque
E soprattutto dovrebbe andare bene a chi ti sta di fianco
E siamo arrivati al secondo grassetto. Che è il nocciolo della questione 
A lui piace il tuo corpo che è l'idea che ha lui del corpo di una donna desiderabile. Ecco io ambisco a un uomo che desidera me anche se il mio corpo cambia o non è quello che nella sua fantasia dovrebbe avere una donna per essere desiderata da lui
Anche io se penso a un uomo che desidero ho i mente un corpo. Poi ho incontrato e desiderato follemente uomini che quel corpo non lo avevano, che hanno cambiato mille volte il loro fisico. Ma io desideravo loro.
Sono andata OT probabilmente

E sei tu che sei focalizzata sul culo molle non io


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ha senso perché "non c'è spazio"
> 
> E non c'è spazio perché nella gran parte di certi tipi di coppie a progettualità familiare (compresa la mia eh?) non è previsto uno spazio
> 
> Il terreno incolto appunto...


Se ci fosse quello spazio secondo me ci sarebbero sentimenti poco intensi.
Quello spazio c'è fra amici, tra persone che hanno un coinvolgimento emotivo meno intenso


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ci fosse quello spazio secondo me ci sarebbero sentimenti poco intensi.
> Quello spazio c'è fra amici, tra persone che hanno un coinvolgimento emotivo meno intenso


Sul perché non ci sia se ne può parlare.. in effetti è un tema interessante

A partire dalla "natura" dei sentimenti che "chiudono porte" a quegli spazi

Mi fermavo alla osservazione del "fenomeno" 

Io devo dire che, per esempio rispetto a persone a cui ho voluto bene tanto ma tanto assai, ho invece trovato quegli spazi

Un po' a gomitate anche lì, talvolta.. con qualche spigolosità

Ma il fatto che non ci fosse "progettualità familiare" il suo peso per aprire spazi io credo lo abbia avuto

Non so le esperienze di altri.. io posso portare le mie


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sul perché non ci sia se ne può parlare.. in effetti è un tema interessante
> 
> A partire dalla "natura" dei sentimenti che "chiudono porte" a quegli spazi
> 
> ...


con le persone a cui voglio bene quello spazio c'è sempre
Non è la progettualità per me, sono i sentimenti


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> con le persone a cui voglio bene quello spazio c'è sempre
> Non è la progettualità per me, sono i sentimenti


... Beh.. ma stai dicendo allora che a tuo marito non vuoi bene, se dici cosi


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sul perché non ci sia se ne può parlare.. in effetti è un tema interessante
> 
> A partire dalla "natura" dei sentimenti che "chiudono porte" a quegli spazi
> 
> ...


Io ho portato anche questo nel rapporto.
Quello che non si porta è ciò che si sa benissimo che non farà semplicemente male, ma distrugge il rapporto perché implica una svalutazione dell’altro o limita l’egoismo di chi si vuole fare i cazzi propri. 
Tu confondi ipocrisia e quieto vivere per conservare il progetto, che non è solo cura dei figli, ma è anche mantenimento di un tenore di vita, immagine e integrazione sociale, perché sai bene che da separati col cavolo che vi potreste permettere il tennis club e le settimane bianche.
Sono scelte di benessere economico e sociale, non difetti intrinsechi del progetto di famiglia, che portano a distruggere la sincerità nella coppia.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo
> Anche a me piacciono, contestavo il fatto che ti piace che il tuo compagno si prenda cura di te però dove vuoi tu, probabilmente esattamente come me
> E sicuramente abbiamo un'idea diversa di cura
> Sul secondo grassetto invece è quello che fai, contesti la vita sedentaria come non cura del corpo e poi fumi.
> Forse sarebbe meglio dire che ti piacciono le persone in forma, culo sodo (e ribadisco non mi sembra ci sia nulla di male, anzi), odi i pigri (leggittimo anche questo) o altro e lasciassi da parte la cura  che a me sembra evidente non sia la vera motivazione.


:up:


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io mi soffermerei in particolare su questa cosa.
A me sembra che tu voglia  suscitare desiderio erotico nel mostrare il tuo corpo, e proprio per stimolare questa visione ed evitare le delusioni di un rifiuto o dell'indifferenza maschile, lo mantieni  a un livello di desiderabilità che reputi adeguato.
Un pizzico di esibizionismo c'è (quasi) in ogni donna, poi ce ne sono alcune che impostano le scelte di vita avendo sempre in mente questa finalità. Penso anche al tuo accenno alla masturbazione di coppia e a altre tue scelte che mi fanno pensare che tu ricerchi una platea. Nulla di male, è una tua caratteristica che per non pochi può anche risultare intrigante.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho portato anche questo nel rapporto.
> Quello che non si porta è ciò che si sa benissimo che non farà semplicemente male, ma distrugge il rapporto perché implica una svalutazione dell’altro o limita l’egoismo di chi si vuole fare i cazzi propri.
> Tu confondi ipocrisia e quieto vivere per conservare il progetto, che non è solo cura dei figli, ma è anche mantenimento di un tenore di vita, immagine e integrazione sociale, perché sai bene che da separati col cavolo che vi potreste permettere il tennis club e le settimane bianche.
> Sono scelte di benessere economico e sociale, non difetti intrinsechi del progetto di famiglia, che portano a distruggere la sincerità nella coppia.


???

Io da separato potrei permettermi il mese bianco :rotfl:

Ma che dici??


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse *solo* un problema di immagine...


Se anche fosse vero quel SOLO non sarebbe un problema da poco.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ed è un discorso diverso da quello che facevi prima
> tutto quello che fai per te, per stare bene tu va benissimo, ma deve andare bene che domani non ti interessa più la montagna e quindi anche se il culo diventa un poì molle te ne freghi perchè stai bene comunque
> E soprattutto dovrebbe andare bene a chi ti sta di fianco
> E siamo arrivati al secondo grassetto. Che è il nocciolo della questione
> ...


Lo ho già detto, ma lo ribadisco e ti approvo.

Io dico scherzosamente che, pretendendo il corretto uso del congiuntivo, riduco molto il numero possibile degli uomini che mi possono piacere. Ma è ovvio che, come tutti, posso trovare figo uno per caratteristiche fisiche che mi attirano. Ma, al di là della capacità di estetica che mi fa riconoscere sia la bellezza, sia le capacità seduttive di uomini e donne, io trovo attraenti aspetti fisici, anomali tra l’altro, diversi e credo che sia così per quasi tutti.
Mi può piacere un corpo atletico e un corpo esile e trovare nella stessa persona le stesse caratteristiche in tempi diversi ed è così per tutti.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ???
> 
> Io da separato potrei permettermi il mese bianco :rotfl:
> 
> Ma che dici??


Sbagliato a quotare. Sorry.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ???
> 
> Io da separato potrei permettermi il mese bianco :rotfl:
> 
> Ma che dici??


E adesso no?


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> contenta di ritrovarti
> 
> Il mio corpo è fermo ora, forzatamente...ho dovuto cercare intenzionalmente il lasciarmi guidare da questo nuovo corpo che non conosco, in questo modo.
> 
> ...


Il tuo corpo, per come lo ascolti, ti sarà certamente guida.
In bocca lupo per questo nuovo viaggio. 

Riguardo al resto.
La scissione, dicotomia corpo/anima con conseguente posizionamento dell'anima (mente) sopra al corpo, qualcuno, più titolato di me, lo ha chiamato "l'errore di Cartesio". Ed è strano (ma non troppo, considerando la storia) che ciò si verifichi anche in una società che si professa cristiana...ossia aderente ad una religione che ha dato corpo e sangue alla sua divinità e ha centrato il riscatto dell'uomo tramite la carne dell'uomo, tramite la sua "passione", quella del corpo appunto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Il tuo corpo, per come lo ascolti, ti sarà certamente guida.
> In bocca lupo per questo nuovo viaggio.
> 
> Riguardo al resto.
> La scissione, dicotomia corpo/anima con conseguente posizionamento dell'anima (mente) sopra al corpo, qualcuno, più titolato di me, lo ha chiamato "l'errore di Cartesio". Ed è strano (ma non troppo, considerando la storia) che ciò si verifichi anche in una società che si professa cristiana...ossia aderente ad una religione che ha dato corpo e sangue alla sua divinità e ha centrato il riscatto dell'uomo tramite la carne dell'uomo, tramite la sua "passione", quella del corpo appunto.


Quel qualcuno non ha capito Cartesio. Capita anche ai migliori di non capire o di non essere capito, perfino a me :carneval:

Cosa c’entra il Dio incarnato con l’essere sexy? Mi resta oscuro.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh...lui non ha un utero :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Cosa vuol dire che non li ha partoriti?
> 
> ...


Guarda...faccio 30 km di corsa a settimana..credo di saper usare il corpo...
 , la fai facile. Ma è normale... dato che sei in una coppia ”logiaticente snella ” e oltre a te stessa ti devi prendere cura di un gatto (se non ricordo male)  
Lui non li ha partorito  banalmente perché grazie a questo fatto non si e sfiancato la panza e non gli si sono sgonfiate le tette per pluriallattamento e no gli si è bloccato il metabolismo... (la passeggiata al parco coi figli...che riesci a fare se ti va di culo 1 volta a settimana non serve a una sega)..
Il fisico di una pluripartoriente cambia...quello del marito della suddetta no... quindi chi partorisce si trova un filo in svantaggio .
La tua amica ha fatto figli con una distanza di 7 anni l’uno dall’altro ...fa la differenza...fallo a distanza di 2 anni, dovendo  riprendere il lavoro dopo 5 mesi sennò non ti ritrovi più la cadrega...  
Te lo dice una maratoneta ... che ama lo sport ma che l’ha dovuto mettere in soffittata per molti anni ..e che ha avuto figli che hanno pensato bene di farle mettere addosso 25 kg ad ogni gravidanza (no abbuffate eh...solo che il fisico di molte fa così durante le gravidanze...altre mettono su 2 grammi)...
Prova ..e poi avrai tutti o titoli per dirmi ...
Una delle cose che mi sono mancate maggiormente in quel periodo sono state le attenzioni e la comprensione in post gravidanza di un marito che invece di dirmi “grazie per esserti scionfata per mettere al mondo i miei figli...” mi guardava con accenno di vomito .... Pensava , certo, ”mazza che panza”..e non me lo diceva... ma si capiva ..e dirmelo non sarebbe stata cura...
Certo, mi aveva offerto il chirurgo...mannaggia..sarà mica stata una forma di cura che non ho interpretato bene ? 
E’ la differenza tra percezione di io e se’...
Tutto Li.
Ieri mio marito mi ha detto” non hai notato la mia giacca nuova...non mi guardi mai..” 
io ho ribadito...scusa , sai che io non noto questa cose..è molto bella ..stai bene...ma io noto di più se sei di malumore , se ti vedo preoccupato, se percepisco che tu possa avere un malanno...
Ecco..c’e tanta gente che nota il culo molle e la giacca nuova ...
Poi per il resto, se lo vogliamo considerare a livello superficiale e pro-salute ..è un’altra cosa...per me. Per altri i parametri sono diversi .
Si e fatti in modo diverso


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi soffermerei in particolare su questa cosa.
> A me sembra che tu voglia  suscitare desiderio erotico nel mostrare il tuo corpo, e proprio per stimolare questa visione ed evitare le delusioni di un rifiuto o dell'indifferenza maschile, lo mantieni  a un livello di desiderabilità che reputi adeguato.


A me piace il mio corpo 

Mi piace sentirmelo su misura, mi piace sentirmici comoda dentro, saper muovermi come desidero muovermi, che muovermi sia camminare oppure saltare (e non ti dico la frustrazione in palestra quando mi allenavo a saltare all'indietro e non riuscivo...il mio corpo, non esprimeva il mio desiderio). 
Mi piace sentire che i miei muscoli mi ubbidiscono, che si scaldano e diventano sciolti e fluidi.
Mi piace sentirli reagire alla fatica, sentire che si spezza la tensione e tutto è morbido e agevole. 

Gioco col mio corpo.
Quando corro, quando salto, quando taglio la legna o la accatasto, quando imparo movimenti nuovi che all'inizio sono legnosi e poi mano a mano mi appartengono. 
Mi piace potermi toccare le dita dei piedi oppure stare a gambe incrociate mentre mi bevo un caffè.
mi piace raggomitolarmi come un gatto su me stessa e godere del mio calore.

Mi piace guardare il mio corpo. E vederlo come lo sento. (cosa per niente scontata). 

Ho avuto un periodo, dopo esser stata violentata, in cui fra i tentativi di ripresa di controllo di me avevo smesso di mangiare. Io sentivo il mio corpo in un modo diverso in cui lo vedevo. Ero scoordinata. Sbattevo da tutte le parti. mi sentivo goffa e sconnessa. come se intorno a me ci fossero strati che mi impedivano di sentirmi nel mondo.  E mi guardavo allo specchio e vedevo un corpicino gracile e smagrito, che non riconoscevo come mio. Io il mio corpo lo sentivo grosso,, ingombrante, a volte potente e cattivo. 
Poi ho ricominciato a man giare perchè mi ero resa conto che ero troppo magra (e di nuovo è stato il mio corpo a guidarmi in quel periodo...i muscoli deboli, la rigidità della magrezza, la poca flessibilità e forza, etc etc.)
Mi sto spiegando?

Se l'altro non sa vedere tutto questo in me, non è un altro che fa per me. Se non lo trova desiderabile non fa per me. SE nell'immagine mentale che ha di me non comprende questa idea di corpo non fa per me

Se l'altro non mi sostiene con attenzione in questo, anche attraverso le critiche, non fa per me. 

Se l'altro non si preoccupa del fatto che io smetto o diminuisco di intensità questo rapporto col mio corpo, non mi ama.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E adesso no?


Ci sono una serie di costi (ad esempio i costi per il riscaldamento) che convenzionalmente sostengo io, e che se vivessi da solo sarebbero ridotti dell'80% ..

Tieni conto che mia moglie è molto freddolosa, mentre io potrei accendere il riscaldamento 20 giorni l'anno , forse si e forse no

A volte al mattino, viene acceso anche nei mesi estivi, alla sveglia

Tieni conto che mia moglie fa in media circa 1 lavatrice al giorno e 1/2 lavastoviglie al giorno, e non concepisce un lavaggio diverso da queste modalità

Mentre io generalmente lavo a mano (quando capita)

Solo con queste banali indicazioni, ho già messo insieme , a livello di risorse, tra energia elettrica gas e acqua l'equivalente di 2 settimane bianche/anno x 2 persone

Se ti interessa posso continuare, Perché è solo l'inizio 

O forse, come i culi mosci, torna male pure parlare di queste cose..?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Beh.. ma stai dicendo allora che a tuo marito non vuoi bene, se dici cosi


No sto dicendo che il bene lo voglio a un amico 
Per marito padre dei miei figli sono ben oltre il voler bene


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piace il mio corpo
> 
> Mi piace sentirmelo su misura, mi piace sentirmici comoda dentro, saper muovermi come desidero muovermi, che muovermi sia camminare oppure saltare (e non ti dico la frustrazione in palestra quando mi allenavo a saltare all'indietro e non riuscivo...il mio corpo, non esprimeva il mio desiderio).
> Mi piace sentire che i miei muscoli mi ubbidiscono, che si scaldano e diventano sciolti e fluidi.
> ...


Facciamo un esempio: Domani prendi una botta in testa e questo rapporto con il tuo corpo cambia. Non ti interessa più che sia così. Se non è più tonico tu stai bene in un corpo non tonico
Lui ti fa notare il cambiamento e capisci che o torni come eri o ti desidera meno
Pensi che ti ami ancora? Continui a pensare che prima ti amAsse?
Se dopo la gravidanza mio marito mi avesse guardato diversamente da prima avrei capito di aver scelto l’uomo sbagliato con l’Aggravante di averlo scelto come padre dei miei figli
Quando mi sono ridotta il seno ho chiesto un suo parere. La sua risposta: tu cosa vuoi? Pensi di starerà meglio con te stessa dopo? A me non cambia se tu porti una taglia di seno o un ‘altra.
L’ha detto e lo ha dimostrato.
Ecco perché sono così incazzata che le cose tra noi siano finite così perché ero sicuro di aver scelto e di essermi innamorata dell’uomo giusto per me


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché se stai tutto il giorno ferma non lo sai da sola?
> E sei certa che il bisogno di movimento, con conseguente benessere psicofisico, riguardi solo lo star bene e non sia adeguamento? Oppure scegli anche di vestirti, pettinarti, truccarti, non come piace a te, ma come piace a chi vuoi che ti desideri?
> Scusa, non volevo entrare nel personale, ma mi sembra che l’abbia fatto tu.


Se sto ferma lo so da sola, certo. Ma non è sempre vero. E apprezzo che chi mi è vicino mi veda e mi sostenga e mi ricordi anche cosa mi fa star bene e non ciò di cui mi "accontento".
Il mio star bene è tale da quando ero bambina, sport, camminare...montagna e goduria a sentire la consistenza del mio quadricipite (che non è affatto quello di una modella e neppure è ipertrofico). Sto bene quando gli addominali mi consentono di tenere una corretta postura del bacino e delle spalle. La tartaruga non mi importa. Ho smesso di far sport anni fa, proprio perché il mio corpo era un limite per lo sport che amavo, ma per anni ho continuato a muovermi, ho smesso solo per "mancanza di spazio per me". Non c'era altra possibilità...adeguarmi è stato fermarsi sul divano e accontentarsi del riposo, non so se mi spiego. 
Riguardo al look...mi trucco pochissimo, solo matita sopra agli occhi da venti anni, non ho mai cambiato il colore naturale dei miei capelli e sono forti, sani e molto belli. Mi vesto di certo adeguata al contesto ma a seconda del mio gusto. Non sono eccentrica, anzi, piuttosto austera. Severa, quasi sempre. 
Ho lottato acerrimamente con mia mamma, per rappresentarmi a mio gusto, verso i cinque anni. 
Col controllo del mio corpo e con l'uso e la mortificazione dello stesso ho avuto a che fare da ragazzina...tutte "cose mie"...il mondo non mi diceva "sei brutta", al contrario direi. 
Ma tutto questo è rappresentazione, immagine...non corpo. 

Nessun problema per questa incursione personale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono una serie di costi (ad esempio i costi per il riscaldamento) che convenzionalmente sostengo io, e che se vivessi da solo sarebbero ridotti dell'80% ..
> 
> Tieni conto che mia moglie è molto freddolosa, mentre io potrei accendere il riscaldamento 20 giorni l'anno , forse si e forse no
> 
> ...


O puzzi o fai male i conti.
Comunque puoi tranquillamente separarti.
Sii sincero e dì tutto quel che senti a tua moglie.


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel qualcuno non ha capito Cartesio. Capita anche ai migliori di non capire o di non essere capito, perfino a me :carneval:
> 
> Cosa c’entra il Dio incarnato con l’essere sexy? Mi resta oscuro.


Pensa che io invece non capisco cosa ci entri la parola sexy...che trovo, a volte, ridicola.  
Un corpo atletico per alcuni è repellente, non sexy...
Se si parla di benessere psicofisico, non scissione corpo/spirito e importanza del corpo e unità dello stesso il dio incarnato del cristianesimo ci entra, secondo me. 

Penso anche io che Cartesio sia stato mal interpretato, probabilmente Damasio cercava un titolo accattivante, sexy


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Pensa che io invece non capisco cosa ci entri la parola sexy...che trovo, a volte, ridicola.
> Un corpo atletico per alcuni è repellente, non sexy...
> Se si parla di benessere psicofisico, non scissione corpo/spirito e importanza del corpo e unità dello stesso il dio incarnato del cristianesimo ci entra, secondo me.
> 
> Penso anche io che Cartesio sia stato mal interpretato, probabilmente Damasio cercava un titolo accattivante, sexy


Veramente si parlava di corpo che suscita desiderio o no.
Ho sbagliato discussione?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O puzzi o fai male i conti.
> Comunque puoi tranquillamente separarti.
> Sii sincero e dì tutto quel che senti a tua moglie.


Io non mi son mica lamentato.. ti stai confondendo con te stessa.

A me tutto ciò va benissimo, ho semplicemente risposto alla tua osservazione (sbagliatissima)

io i conti li so fare.. 

Che non vuol dire affatto che sia uno che "presenta il conto"

Per interagire con "chi presenta il conto" devi cercare altri interlocutori, mi sa


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non mi son mica lamentato.. ti stai confondendo con te stessa.
> 
> A me tutto ciò va benissimo, ho semplicemente risposto alla tua osservazione (sbagliatissima)
> 
> ...


Con me stessa? 

Sei tu che hai detto che la famiglia non è il luogo della sincerità e che è il prezzo da pagare.
Se vuoi essere sincero puoi esserlo, tanto non rischi nemmeno di impoverirti.


----------



## Moni (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda...faccio 30 km di corsa a settimana..credo di saper usare il corpo...
> , la fai facile. Ma è normale... dato che sei in una coppia ”logiaticente snella ” e oltre a te stessa ti devi prendere cura di un gatto (se non ricordo male)
> Lui non li ha partorito  banalmente perché grazie a questo fatto non si e sfiancato la panza e non gli si sono sgonfiate le tette per pluriallattamento e no gli si è bloccato il metabolismo... (la passeggiata al parco coi figli...che riesci a fare se ti va di culo 1 volta a settimana non serve a una sega)..
> Il fisico di una pluripartoriente cambia...quello del marito della suddetta no... quindi chi partorisce si trova un filo in svantaggio .
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Moni (5 Dicembre 2018)

ma ciò che più ami , secondo me ,è scrivere, leggerti , ascoltarti[/QUOTE]

Nahhhhhhh....pochino pochino....


----------



## Moni (5 Dicembre 2018)

Io non riesco più a starvi dietro ...

Cmq fate sport e fate all' amore 

Buona giornata qui delirio di lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io non riesco più a starvi dietro ...
> 
> Cmq fate sport e fate all' amore
> 
> Buona giornata qui delirio di lavoro.


Vai a correre! :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con me stessa?
> 
> Sei tu che hai detto che la famiglia non è il luogo della sincerità e che è il prezzo da pagare.
> Se vuoi essere sincero puoi esserlo, tanto non rischi nemmeno di impoverirti.


Riportami una sola riga dove mi lamento chiaramente di tutto questo, e ti darò ragione

Io non mi lamento affatto.

Osservo serenamente

E pago senza batter ciglio.. 

E godo dei benefici del mio pagare

Benefici che non sono (come da tua sbagliatissima osservazione) il poter fare la settimana bianca, o andare al tennis

E per dimostrare che i conti li so fare bene e che  ti do un altro dato

Oggi è il 5 dicembre giusto?

Mia moglie fa la doccia ogni giorno (si lava anche lei)

Per via della sua freddolosita" lei apre la doccia ancora vestita e la fa scorrere per diversi minuti prima di entrare (quando entra vuole l'acqua bollente)

Ovviamente quando l'acqua è già calda lei spesso è ancora in camera, a spogliarsi, a volte indugia anche 4/5 minuti

In pratica, per ogni SUA doccia consuma l'equivalente di acqua energia e gas che io consumo per 3/4 doccie (sta dentro vari minuti)

Calcola che io mediante 2 volte alla settimana faccio la doccia al club del tennis

In pratica oggi che è il 5 del mese lei ha già consumato DA SOLA quanto io consumerei in tutto il mese, come doccie

E ora leggi bene questa ultima frase:
"A ME TUTTO CIO'  VA BENE"

Ma non mi venire a dire che se vivessi da solo non potrei permettermi quello che mi potrei permettere moltiplicato x 4


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio: Domani prendi una botta in testa e questo rapporto con il tuo corpo cambia. Non ti interessa più che sia così. Se non è più tonico tu stai bene in un corpo non tonico
> Lui ti fa notare il cambiamento e capisci che o torni come eri o ti desidera meno
> Pensi che ti ami ancora? Continui a pensare che prima ti amAsse?
> Se dopo la gravidanza mio marito mi avesse guardato diversamente da prima avrei capito di aver scelto l’uomo sbagliato con l’Aggravante di averlo scelto come padre dei miei figli
> ...


se alla fine tu sei stata attratta da un altro e lui non lo è stato più di te forse il ragionamento andrebbe messo in discussione.
che esternare critiche non sia preferibile ad introspezioni se devono sfociare in qualcosa che allontana in due mondi paralleli?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda...faccio 30 km di corsa a settimana..credo di saper usare il corpo...
> , la fai facile. Ma è normale... dato che sei in una coppia ”logiaticente snella ” e oltre a te stessa ti devi prendere cura di un gatto (se non ricordo male)
> Lui non li ha partorito  banalmente perché grazie a questo fatto non si e sfiancato la panza e non gli si sono sgonfiate le tette per pluriallattamento e no gli si è bloccato il metabolismo... (la passeggiata al parco coi figli...che riesci a fare se ti va di culo 1 volta a settimana non serve a una sega)..
> Il fisico di una pluripartoriente cambia...quello del marito della suddetta no... quindi chi partorisce si trova un filo in svantaggio .
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piace il mio corpo
> 
> Mi piace sentirmelo su misura, mi piace sentirmici comoda dentro, saper muovermi come desidero muovermi, che muovermi sia camminare oppure saltare (e non ti dico la frustrazione in palestra quando mi allenavo a saltare all'indietro e non riuscivo...il mio corpo, non esprimeva il mio desiderio).
> Mi piace sentire che i miei muscoli mi ubbidiscono, che si scaldano e diventano sciolti e fluidi.
> ...


Sì.
C'era una vecchia canzone di Vecchioni, che concludeva ogni strofa con questa frase, a mo' di ritornello:
"Forse non lo sai ma pure questo è amore".
Ogni persona ricerca la sua visione dell'amore.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Riportami una sola riga dove mi lamento chiaramente di tutto questo, e ti darò ragione
> 
> Io non mi lamento affatto.
> 
> ...


Ho detto un’altra cosa. 
Normalmente una separazione impoverisce ed è una cosa che frena moltissime persone dal dire i propri pensieri, desideri e sentimenti.
Poiché *tu* hai detto che non comunichi ho pensato che fossi in quelle condizioni e non volessi rischiare di perdere ciò di cui *tu* parli spesso ovvero il tennis e lo sci, cose che so essere costose.
Se le tue condizioni economiche e di tuoi bassi consumi ti consentirebbero una separazione puoi tranquillamente smettere di vivere in una condizione di non detto e di non espressione del tuo vero te.
Tutto questo non credo che abbia a che fare con il fatto che tua moglie sia freddolosa e consumi riscaldamento e acqua calda .


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> se alla fine tu sei stata attratta da un altro e lui non lo è stato più di te forse il ragionamento andrebbe messo in discussione.
> che esternare critiche non sia preferibile ad introspezioni se devono sfociare in qualcosa che allontana in due mondi paralleli?


Ma se ci sono cose che da anni chiarisce che non dice per riservatezza, puoi anche smettere di dare giudizi nella consapevolezza di non sapere granché, no?


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Di questa discussione mi sfugge una cosa:  Perchè una osservazione fatta da una persona che ci ama deve essere presa come un insulto, una offesa o una sentenza? Qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia? Trovo che ci sia una confusione di fondo in questo, forse mutuata dalle esperienze personali ed è lo spirito e lo scopo per cui si fanno le esternazioni. Potrei come uomo trovarmi in casa una rompicoglioni che mi stigmatizza dove metto il cucchiaio della minestra oppure una dolce e amorosa persona che mi incita a fare di più per me stesso, anche fisicamente, per una questione di benefit salutare. Lo capite vero che la differenza è enorme. Una persona alla quale non potessi fare una osservazione mi starebbe -pesantemente- sulle balle come pure un muro di gomma che non mi ascolti o lo faccia con indifferenza. Se non posso permettermi di criticare chi mi sta vicino, dove sta la vicinanza?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ci sono cose che da anni chiarisce che non dice per riservatezza, puoi anche smettere di dare giudizi nella consapevolezza di non sapere granché, no?


apprezzo sempre questo senso di protezione che hai verso le persone per le quali nutri amicizia. E non c"è ironia.ok


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> se alla fine tu sei stata attratta da un altro e lui non lo è stato più di te forse il ragionamento andrebbe messo in discussione.
> che esternare critiche non sia preferibile ad introspezioni se devono sfociare in qualcosa che allontana in due mondi paralleli?


La mia attrazione non ha influito sulla mia coppia
ha influito molto altro che non dipende da me
Non spiego oltre, se butto fuori tutta la rabbia esplode anche il forum


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Di questa discussione mi sfugge una cosa:  Perchè una osservazione fatta da una persona che ci ama deve essere presa come un insulto, una offesa o una sentenza? Qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia? Trovo che ci sia una confusione di fondo in questo, forse mutuata dalle esperienze personali ed è lo spirito e lo scopo per cui si fanno le esternazioni. Potrei come uomo trovarmi in casa una rompicoglioni che mi stigmatizza dove metto il cucchiaio della minestra oppure una dolce e amorosa persona che mi incita a fare di più per me stesso, anche fisicamente, per una questione di benefit salutare. Lo capite vero che la differenza è enorme. Una persona alla quale non potessi fare una osservazione mi starebbe -pesantemente- sulle balle come pure un muro di gomma che non mi ascolti o lo faccia con indifferenza. Se non posso permettermi di criticare chi mi sta vicino, dove sta la vicinanza?


Perché quello che si e’ capito non è: cara/o abbi cura di te ... dato che ci tengo  alla tua salute te lo segnalo “...
Ma “se non ti fai tornare il culo come quando ti ho conosciuto ...non ti desidero più. 
Questo è quanto detto inizialmente ...spacciato poi per attenzione amorosa ...
Forse hai iniziato a leggere durante la “transizione “...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Di questa discussione mi sfugge una cosa:  Perchè una osservazione fatta da una persona che ci ama deve essere presa come un insulto, una offesa o una sentenza? Qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia? Trovo che ci sia una confusione di fondo in questo, forse mutuata dalle esperienze personali ed è lo spirito e lo scopo per cui si fanno le esternazioni. Potrei come uomo trovarmi in casa una rompicoglioni che mi stigmatizza dove metto il cucchiaio della minestra oppure una dolce e amorosa persona che mi incita a fare di più per me stesso, anche fisicamente, per una questione di benefit salutare. Lo capite vero che la differenza è enorme. Una persona alla quale non potessi fare una osservazione mi starebbe -pesantemente- sulle balle come pure un muro di gomma che non mi ascolti o lo faccia con indifferenza. Se non posso permettermi di criticare chi mi sta vicino, dove sta la vicinanza?


Nessuno si offende per l'osservazione
Mi infastidisce che la motivazione dell'osservazione
Ripeto se mi dici che ho il culo molle e ne ridi con me mica mi offendo. Sono la prima a riderne
Se significa che se non lo rassodo non mi desideri puoi, smetto di ridere e mi faccio una domanda sulla persona con cui sto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché quello che si e’ capito non è: cara/o abbi cura di te ... dato che ci tengo  alla tua salute te lo segnalo “...
> Ma “se non ti fai tornare il culo come quando ti ho conosciuto ...non ti desidero più.
> Questo è quanto detto inizialmente ...spacciato poi per attenzione amorosa ...
> Forse hai iniziato a leggere durante la “transizione “...


L'hai detto meglio di me
Grazie


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Di questa discussione mi sfugge una cosa:  Perchè una osservazione fatta da una persona che ci ama deve essere presa come un insulto, una offesa o una sentenza? Qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia? Trovo che ci sia una confusione di fondo in questo, forse mutuata dalle esperienze personali ed è lo spirito e lo scopo per cui si fanno le esternazioni. Potrei come uomo trovarmi in casa una rompicoglioni che mi stigmatizza dove metto il cucchiaio della minestra oppure una dolce e amorosa persona che mi incita a fare di più per me stesso, anche fisicamente, per una questione di benefit salutare. Lo capite vero che la differenza è enorme. Una persona alla quale non potessi fare una osservazione mi starebbe -pesantemente- sulle balle come pure un muro di gomma che non mi ascolti o lo faccia con indifferenza. Se non posso permettermi di criticare chi mi sta vicino, dove sta la vicinanza?


Credo semplicemente che il discorso sia sfuggito da un contesto sensato, per finire ad essere estremizzato.
Al pari della discussa libertà in famiglia di parlare anche di cose scomode.
Di tutto al solito. (si cade sempre lì) può essere fatto buon uso. O cattivo uso.
E ciascuno di noi ha bene in testa gli usi che ne fa e (purtroppo) anche quelli che gliene sono stati fatti.
Tutto qui.
Non credo che a nessuno roda un commento, o un invito a un dialogo, in sé.
Ultimamente quando mio marito  "dialogava", lo faceva per perorare la propria causa. Che mi remava contro.
Raro parlarsi anche ruvidamente, senza paraculaggine estrema, o doppie finalità.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché quello che si e’ capito non è: cara/o abbi cura di te ... dato che ci tengo  alla tua salute te lo segnalo “... Ma “se non ti fai tornare il culo come quando ti ho conosciuto ...non ti desidero più.  Questo è quanto detto inizialmente ...spacciato poi per attenzione amorosa ... Forse hai iniziato a leggere durante la “transizione “...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno si offende per l'osservazione Mi infastidisce che la motivazione dell'osservazione Ripeto se mi dici che ho il culo molle e ne ridi con me mica mi offendo. Sono la prima a riderne Se significa che se non lo rassodo non mi desideri puoi, smetto di ridere e mi faccio una domanda sulla persona con cui sto


  Di persone disposte ad assecondarmi ne trovo quante ne voglio, sul filo dell' indifferenza potrei persino lasciarmi andare senza che nessuno suoni un campanello di allarme ma preferisco vivere con qualcuno che per vicinanza e cura di me mi faccia notare cose anche scomode di me stesso, carattere comportamento o fisico non fa grande differenza. Non credo che il discorso che ha fatto Ipazia verta sul fatto che se non ritorni figa dopo 3 gravidanze non ti amo più, che sarebbe un comportamento puerile ed un discorso illogico, credo che lei intenda che "prendersi cura" di una persona e di se stessi comporti anche affrontare argomenti sgradevoli, compreso la cura di se stessi fisicamente che è anche mantenimento in salute. Così l'ho capita io, ma vedo che questi discorsi sono irti di pieghe personali, fatto salvo che non abbia capito un cavolo io....


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché quello che si e’ capito non è: cara/o abbi cura di te ... dato che ci tengo  alla tua salute te lo segnalo “...
> Ma “se non ti fai tornare il culo come quando ti ho conosciuto ...non ti desidero più.
> Questo è quanto detto inizialmente ..*.spacciato *poi per attenzione amorosa ...
> Forse hai iniziato a leggere durante la “transizione “...


da chi?non direi


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo semplicemente che il discorso sia sfuggito da un contesto sensato, per finire ad essere estremizzato. Al pari della discussa libertà in famiglia di parlare anche di cose scomode. Di tutto al solito. (si cade sempre lì) può essere fatto buon uso. O cattivo uso. E ciascuno di noi ha bene in testa gli usi che ne fa e (purtroppo) anche quelli che gliene sono stati fatti. Tutto qui. Non credo che a nessuno roda un commento, o un invito a un dialogo, in sé. Ultimamente quando mio marito  "dialogava", lo faceva per perorare la propria causa. Che mi remava contro. Raro parlarsi anche ruvidamente, senza paraculaggine estrema, o doppie finalità.


 Ecco, io a casa a volte sono molto ruvido..... (ma ho un cuore morbido come un cioccolatino)...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Di persone disposte ad assecondarmi ne trovo quante ne voglio, sul filo dell' indifferenza potrei persino lasciarmi andare senza che nessuno suoni un campanello di allarme ma preferisco vivere con qualcuno che per vicinanza e cura di me mi faccia notare cose *anche scomode di me stesso, *carattere comportamento o fisico non fa grande differenza. Non credo che il discorso che ha fatto Ipazia verta sul fatto che se non ritorni figa dopo 3 gravidanze non ti amo più, che sarebbe un comportamento puerile ed un discorso illogico, credo che lei intenda che "prendersi cura" di una persona e di se stessi comporti anche affrontare argomenti sgradevoli, compreso la cura di se stessi fisicamente che è anche mantenimento in salute. Così l'ho capita io, ma vedo che questi discorsi sono irti di pieghe personali, fatto salvo che non abbia capito un cavolo io....


Scomode per chi?
Esiste qualcuno che sta bene a stare con chi non si prende cura di noi
Forse diamo anche alla parola cura un significato diverso


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto un’altra cosa.
> Normalmente una separazione impoverisce ed è una cosa che frena moltissime persone dal dire i propri pensieri, desideri e sentimenti.
> Poiché *tu* hai detto che non comunichi ho pensato che fossi in quelle condizioni e non volessi rischiare di perdere ciò di cui *tu* parli spesso ovvero il tennis e lo sci, cose che so essere costose.
> Se le tue condizioni economiche e di tuoi bassi consumi ti consentirebbero una separazione puoi tranquillamente smettere di vivere in una condizione di non detto e di non espressione del tuo vero te.
> Tutto questo non credo che abbia a che fare con il fatto che tua moglie sia freddolosa e consumi riscaldamento e acqua calda .


Ho capito cosa intendi..

Ma il mio "vero me" io lo esprimo .. come faceva notare [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] stamani non è che se vado in ufficio vestito con jeans e maglietta e il mio "vero me" sarebbe un me che ci va  in pigiama, mi sento meno vero

Io sono vero H24 365gg anno, anche nei silenzi

Io decido di "spendere" parti vere di me .. e ripeto VERE

E come ho già scritto, io non sono qui a far conti e grafici per capire se mi convenga separarmi oppure no.
Ne a livello economico, ne a altri livelli

Se lo facessi, saprei benissimo che verrebbe a essere insoddisfatto un mio bisogno che io ho ben chiaro e che è pienamente soddisfatto nella.mia famiglia

E farei la fine di qualche grand'uomo o grandonna che dopo 3 mesi si iscrive su Meetic perché ha na voglia matta di "rifarsi la famiglia"

Pigliando in 9 casi su 10 il primo disperato che trova

Quello che a te forse sconcerta è che io di queste lacune ne parlo serenamente

Come chi guadagnasse 1000 euro parlasse serenamente del fatto che ci dovrà pagare le tasse l'anno dopo

Mentre c'è chi prima guadagna i 1000 euro e poi si incazza come una bestia quando "scopre" che deve metterli sul 730 e pagarci le tasse

Io ho piena coscienza che il progetto "costa" .. non faccio una piega.

Sto serenamente disquisendo su questo.

E sto disquisendo serenamente, mentre leggo interventi indignati di chi, ove gli venisse "proposto" un dialogo a certi livelli, magari sollevando certi argomenti o sensibilità personali,, si ritorce e comincia a agitarsi


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scomode per chi? Esiste qualcuno che sta bene a stare con chi non si prende cura di noi Forse diamo anche alla parola cura un significato diverso


  Nessuno dunque ti ha mai detto una cosa -vera e scomoda - di te che avevi sottovalutato o che non consideravi o che per pigrizia, noia, supponenza non pensavi? Ma che poi si è rivelata vera? Dunque tu hai sempre ragione e vedi tutto di te stessa? Beata te. Per me avere cura di una persona significa anche essere scomodi a volte. L'ho già scritto, di persone che mi danno sempre ragione ne trovo quante ne voglio, ma non sono quelle che mi fanno crescere.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, io a casa a volte sono molto ruvido..... (ma ho un cuore morbido come un cioccolatino)...




A 40 e rotti forse metterei più attenzione alla affinità degli stili di vita.
Purtroppo quando mi sono sposata ste cose non sono stata a guardarle.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda...faccio 30 km di corsa a settimana..credo di saper usare il corpo...
> , la fai facile. Ma è normale... dato che sei in una coppia ”logiaticente snella ” e oltre a te stessa ti devi prendere cura di un gatto (se non ricordo male)
> Lui non li ha partorito  banalmente perché grazie a questo fatto non si e sfiancato la panza e non gli si sono sgonfiate le tette per pluriallattamento e no gli si è bloccato il metabolismo... (la passeggiata al parco coi figli...che riesci a fare se ti va di culo 1 volta a settimana non serve a una sega)..
> Il fisico di una pluripartoriente cambia...quello del marito della suddetta no... quindi chi partorisce si trova un filo *in svantaggio* .
> ...


Credo che la grossa differenza, ma nella relazione, è nei grassetti. 

il fatto che in una relazione di coppia si parli di svantaggio di uno rispetto all'altro dice tante cose, non pensi?

E il grassetto successivo dice il resto.

Capisco e condivido che in quel contesto non ci sia cura. 

Io non mi sento in svantaggio se G. mi dice che sto tralasciando il mio corpo.
So per certo, ed è una certezza che verifico di volta in volta cercando esattamente il pelo nell'uovo, e non facendo il minimo sconto a nulla, che quello che lui mi fa notare me lo fa notare perchè fa il tifo per me. Per il mio piacere. 
Perchè parte del suo piacere è il mio piacere e questo vicendevolmente. 

E in quel piacere c'è il percorso del corpo.
Anche del corpo che cambia. 
In peggio e in meglio. 

In questo periodo il mio corpo non è per niente al massimo.
Lui continua a trattarlo come un tempio. E io lo sento.
Dal modo in cui mi lava le orecchie, al modo in cui mi aiuta a mettermi l'assorbente al modo in cui mi accende la sigaretta.

Nel suo sguardo io vedo l'amorevolezza per il mio corpo.
Rotto e molto meno tonico.
E trovo amorevolezza anche quando mi dice, sapendo che è una cosa che piace a me e a lui, che passato questo periodo potrò ricominciare a muovermi come mi piace e che questo avrà conseguenze anche sui muscoli. Culo compreso 

Sto riuscendo a spiegarmi?

Io non capisco perchè se un compagno gode della fisicità e ne sostiene la cura, debba essere preso come un dispregio. Come una mancanza di rispetto, come una svalutazione.  
come una sfida in buona sostanza.
Da cui uscire avvantaggiati o svantaggiati.

Per inciso, se il mio uomo mi proponesse il chirurgo...caspiterina. 
O sono stata cieca e per la botta mi sveglio o semplicemente non potrebbe essere il mio uomo. 

Cosa gli è venuto in mente?

il ringraziamento per i figli invece mi offenderebbe da impazzire. 
Cazzo mi ringrazi, cretino!!!

Curami. Non ringraziarmi. 
E invece del chirurgo, toccami, portami a conoscere il mio nuovo corpo nel tuo sguardo e nelle tue mani.

 G. in questo periodo mi sta aiutando tantissimo ad accettare questo nuovo stato del mio corpo.
E mi aiuta a gestire la frustrazione che per me ne deriva. Ed è il suo sguardo, le sue mani, il suo toccarmi il culo e saggiarne la consistenza e lo stesso con il seno o i muscoli delle braccia. E' ristorante. E' casa. 

Perdonami...non mi piace tuo marito da quel poco che scrivi. 
Saresti un altra con cui non potrei avere uomini in comune


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente si parlava di corpo che suscita desiderio o no.
> Ho sbagliato discussione?


No, non sbagli. Non credo almeno  
Un corpo che suscita desiderio, per me, non lo fa attraverso l'abito che indossa ma attraverso tutta la corporeità, che esprime emozioni, sensazioni e via dicendo. Il look è una questione altra. 
E se si parla di corpo, subordinarlo o metterlo a margine, considerandolo solo forma e non sostanza (carne) a me pare riduttivo. Una sotto-valutazione, come dicevo sopra. 

Mi è venuta in mente una bella canzone di Gaber che ad un certo punto fa così 
"Il percorso normale della conoscenza

è come non lo usassimo più

il percorso del pensiero

che ogni giorno diventa più avaro.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché quello che si e’ capito non è: cara/o abbi cura di te ... dato che ci tengo  alla tua salute te lo segnalo “...
> Ma “*se non ti fai tornare il culo come quando ti ho conosciuto ...non ti desidero più. *
> Questo è quanto detto inizialmente ...spacciato poi per attenzione amorosa ...
> Forse hai iniziato a leggere durante la “transizione “...


quota il passaggio.

E' interessante


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Di questa discussione mi sfugge una cosa:  Perchè una osservazione fatta da una persona che ci ama deve essere presa come un insulto, una offesa o una sentenza? Qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia? Trovo che ci sia una confusione di fondo in questo, forse mutuata dalle esperienze personali ed è lo spirito e lo scopo per cui si fanno le esternazioni. Potrei come uomo trovarmi in casa una rompicoglioni che mi stigmatizza dove metto il cucchiaio della minestra oppure una dolce e amorosa persona che mi incita a fare di più per me stesso, anche fisicamente, per una questione di benefit salutare. Lo capite vero che la differenza è enorme. Una persona alla quale non potessi fare una osservazione mi starebbe -pesantemente- sulle balle come pure un muro di gomma che non mi ascolti o lo faccia con indifferenza. Se non posso permettermi di criticare chi mi sta vicino, dove sta la vicinanza?


Bruce da quando hai perso i capelli non mi attizzi più. Metti lozioni, fatti un trapianto, fai qualcosa!


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> C'era una vecchia canzone di Vecchioni, che concludeva ogni strofa con questa frase, a mo' di ritornello:
> "Forse non lo sai ma pure questo è amore".
> *Ogni persona ricerca la sua visione dell'amore*.


ùùSì.

Sì, ogni persona ricerca le sue visioni. 

Ma la questione è il dire cose che non piace sentire, vere, e non incazzarsi con chi le dice. 

E, come sottolineavo a nocciola, non leggerle come un ricatto "se tu allora io" ma come invece espressione di esigenze e anche cura. Reciproche.


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> *Di persone disposte ad assecondarmi ne trovo quante ne voglio*, sul filo dell' indifferenza potrei persino lasciarmi andare senza che nessuno suoni un campanello di allarme ma preferisco vivere con qualcuno che per vicinanza e cura di me mi faccia notare cose anche scomode di me stesso, carattere comportamento o fisico non fa grande differenza. Non credo che il discorso che ha fatto Ipazia verta sul fatto che se non ritorni figa dopo 3 gravidanze non ti amo più, che sarebbe un comportamento puerile ed un discorso illogico, credo che lei intenda che "prendersi cura" di una persona e di se stessi comporti anche affrontare argomenti sgradevoli, compreso la cura di se stessi fisicamente che è anche mantenimento in salute. Così l'ho capita io, ma vedo che questi discorsi sono irti di pieghe personali, fatto salvo che non abbia capito un cavolo io....


Il grassetto è molto condivisibile. 
E aggiungo che anche di persone pronte a "desiderare" se ne trovano a pacchi. 
Di persone volenterose di "vedere" e mettere in discussione, molte meno.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno dunque ti ha mai detto una cosa -vera e scomoda - di te che avevi sottovalutato o che non consideravi o che per pigrizia, noia, supponenza non pensavi? Ma che poi si è rivelata vera? Dunque tu hai sempre ragione e vedi tutto di te stessa? Beata te. Per me avere cura di una persona significa anche essere scomodi a volte. L'ho già scritto, di persone che mi danno sempre ragione ne trovo quante ne voglio, ma non sono quelle che mi fanno crescere.


Non capisco se non mi spiego o mi metti in bocca cose che non ho detto e non penso
Sono molto grata a chi mi critica se lo fa per il mio bene e soprattutto se capisce che non sono serena
In questo particolare momento sto ricevendo parecchie osservazioni per come sto agendo nella mia vita. Cose che a volte fanno male ma che so per certo che vengono dette per il mio bene
Ma il sottotitolo non è: guarda che se continui così io cambio la mia percezione di te.
E come te non mi serve a nulla che mi si dia sempre ragione. Chi mi fa un'osservazione che mi aiuta a ragionare è più che gradito nella mia vita. L'importante è che il seguire l'osservazione non sia vincolante sul futuro del nostro rapporto.
La sensazione che io ho avuto, e non solo io, è che quello che ha descritto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non portasse in questa direzione


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che la grossa differenza, ma nella relazione, è nei grassetti.
> 
> il fatto che in una relazione di coppia si parli di svantaggio di uno rispetto all'altro dice tante cose, non pensi?
> 
> ...


Ma dove lo hai letto?
Qui si dice che può goderne e dovrebbe goderne anche se cambia. 
A meno che non godesse solo del corpo e il contenuto avesse meno importanza.
Io ho goduto del corpo di un uomo che ora non è lontanamente quello che era. Ma ogni volta che gli sto vicino il mio desiderio resta invariato. E so che se fossimo in un letto lui non potrebbe fare nemmeno la metà delle cose che faceva e so con altrettanta certezza che godrei nello stesso modo. Perchè il suo corpo è l'esterno di quello che mi faceva godere, e quello è rimasto. Non c'è malattia ne età che può cambiarlo. Non lo desiderei più se lui improvvisamente non fosse più lui. Nell'intimo, nel carattere, nel modo di guardarmi.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché quello che si e’ capito non è: cara/o abbi cura di te ... dato che ci tengo  alla tua salute te lo segnalo “... Ma “se non ti fai tornare il culo come quando ti ho conosciuto ...non ti desidero più.  Questo è quanto detto inizialmente ...spacciato poi per attenzione amorosa ... Forse hai iniziato a leggere durante la “transizione “...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno si offende per l'osservazione Mi infastidisce che la motivazione dell'osservazione Ripeto se mi dici che ho il culo molle e ne ridi con me mica mi offendo. Sono la prima a riderne Se significa che se non lo rassodo non mi desideri puoi, smetto di ridere e mi faccio una domanda sulla persona con cui sto





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capisco se non mi spiego o mi metti in bocca cose che non ho detto e non penso Sono molto grata a chi mi critica se lo fa per il mio bene e soprattutto se capisce che non sono serena In questo particolare momento sto ricevendo parecchie osservazioni per come sto agendo nella mia vita. Cose che a volte fanno male ma che so per certo che vengono dette per il mio bene Ma il sottotitolo non è: guarda che se continui così io cambio la mia percezione di te. E come te non mi serve a nulla che mi si dia sempre ragione. Chi mi fa un'osservazione che mi aiuta a ragionare è più che gradito nella mia vita. L'importante è che il seguire l'osservazione non sia vincolante sul futuro del nostro rapporto. La sensazione che io ho avuto, e non solo io, è che quello che ha descritto  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non portasse in questa direzione


  Mi mostri per cortesia, al di là delle tue sensazioni dove [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ha scritto questo?


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bruce da quando hai perso i capelli non mi attizzi più. Metti lozioni, fatti un trapianto, fai qualcosa!


  Zitta tu....... milanista....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ùùSì.
> 
> Sì, ogni persona ricerca le sue visioni.
> 
> ...


sua


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Zitta tu....... milanista....


vuoi un rosso?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi mostri per cortesia, al di là delle tue sensazioni dove @_ipazia_ ha scritto questo?


Non ho il tempo per cercare mi scuso
In almeno 3 post ha lasciato intendere questo o almeno a me è arrivato questo. Può smentirmi lei


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio: Domani prendi una botta in testa e questo rapporto con il tuo corpo cambia. Non ti interessa più che sia così. Se non è più tonico tu stai bene in un corpo non tonico
> Lui ti fa notare il cambiamento e capisci che o torni come eri o ti desidera meno
> Pensi che ti ami ancora? Continui a pensare che prima ti amAsse?
> Se dopo la gravidanza mio marito mi avesse guardato diversamente da prima avrei capito di aver scelto l’uomo sbagliato con l’Aggravante di averlo scelto come padre dei miei figli
> ...



Non lo so nocciola. E' un non sense la tua domanda.

continui a portare la questione sul fatto che è un ricatto.

te l'ho scritto ieri sera.
Se la questione è costruita in un "se tu allora io", un ricatto, non è il contenuto di quel ricatto a fare molta differenza.
E' il ricatto relazionale a fare differenza. Chiedermi di essere quella che non sono.

Ma, come ti ho già scritto ieri sera, la questione che pongo è diversa.
In un contesto di condivisione di visioni, far notare che uno o l'altro si sta lasciando andare su cose fino a poco prima ritenute importanti e di cui si è condivisa l'importanza è esprimere un bisogno.

Che ha da esser considerato.

io sono una persona attiva.
Se mi si smolla il culo è un segnale del fatto che qualcosa non va.
E lui me lo fa notare.

E se ne parla. Ce lo si dice.
Anche se io non ho voglia di sentirmi dire quello che mi sta dicendo perchè il dirmelo e parlarne mi mette in discussione nelle mie posizioni rispetto a me stessa.

Che è poi lo stesso discorso del rossetto.
Io uso un rossetto che mi piace.
Se nel suo sguardo lui vede che sì, per quanto mi piace nella mia testa, mi sbatte in termini di carnagione e non evidenzia mie caratteristiche rendendomi più bella, sono io la testona che non ascolta i consigli, non lui che è stronzo perchè non compiace le mie convinzioni.

G. mi ha consigliato di non colorarmi più i capelli. Di lasciarli tornare al loro colore naturale. 
Ho rotto i coglioni. Per un po' l'ho presa come un suo criticarmi sterile e pretenzioso.
Poi ho provato ad ascoltarlo...e aveva ragione lui. 

Questa è cura.
Aver uno sguardo abbastanza attento e la capacità di comunicare suggerimenti per migliorare.

E questo vale in ogni ambito.

Se G. mi vede fare cagate, me lo dice, anche ruvidamente. 
Certo che se prendo ogni critica come una non conferma di me, come una sfida alla mia piacevolezza, al mio essere desiderata in me e per me...minchia. 

Cosa ci sto a fare con un'altra persona?
Mi guardo da sola allo specchio per dirmi sempre che vado bene, che non ho niente da discutere di me, che mi desidero esattamente come sono.

Io sto con qualcun altro anche per le sue critiche
Per crescere e imparare e migliorare.

Foss'anche imparare che il rossetto nero su carnagione praticamente bianca, per quanto mi possa piacere, mi fa sembrare una vampira.
E che un rossetto più delicato, ma che illumina la carnagione, sottolinea gli occhi e addolcisce i lineamenti non è snaturarmi, ma regalarmi l'opportunità di far emergere parti di me.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capisco se non mi spiego o mi metti in bocca cose che non ho detto e non penso
> Sono molto grata a chi mi critica se lo fa per il mio bene e soprattutto se capisce che non sono serena
> In questo particolare momento sto ricevendo parecchie osservazioni per come sto agendo nella mia vita. Cose che a volte fanno male ma che so per certo che vengono dette per il mio bene
> Ma il sottotitolo non è: guarda che se continui così io cambio la mia percezione di te.
> ...


Tra l’altro è la seconda volta, ne sono certa, che si discute di questo è ogni volta si parte da quello che si capisce e si capisce questo.
Poi la discussione procede e diventa un’altra cosa.
E la conclusione è una contrapposizione tra sportivi, atletici che sentono il proprio corpo e che lo usano con piacere e divanisti balene spiaggiate oppure tra cura reciproca/interesse per la salute e ipocrisia in relazioni piene di non detto.
Con la variante, questa volta, di Skorpio che dopo aver detto per mesi che il matrimonio/la famiglia è il luogo del non detto e che per avere la famiglia è il *prezzo* da pagare ora dice che sta benissimo come sta, anche perché fa la doccia veloce.
Una terza volta non ci casco.
Buona vita, culo, pancia, matrimonio con sesso strepitoso a tutti :carneval:
Le ricette non le seguo nemmeno se faccio l’amatriciana.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sua



beh...in una coppia lo spazio dovrebbe essere per le MIE e per le SUE, e sulla piena espressione di entrambi si costruiscono mediazioni


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Zitta tu....... milanista....


Io non guardo il culo, ma mai con un non milanista :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho il tempo per cercare mi scuso
> In almeno 3 post ha lasciato intendere questo o almeno a me è arrivato questo. Può smentirmi lei



Certo che smentisco.

E' da ieri che continuo a sottolineare che un discorso è il ricatto (post di ieri sera proprio a te) altro discorso l'espressione di esigenze attorno a cui confrontarsi.

Anche ruvidamente e duramente.
Ma senza il pregiudizio di partenza che sotto ci sia dispregio.

Fra l'altro giusto due giorni fa ti ho chiesto come mai ci leggi dispregio e non mi hai risposto. 

altra cosa, il culo molle che cristallizzi nel tempo.
ho più volte sottolineato la questione del fatto che il tempo scorre e lo si percorre insieme, e giusto a jacaranda ho scritto che se mi si chiedesse il culo di una 20enne scoppierei a ridere.

Se mi si chiede il MIO culo, quello che discende dai miei 40 anni, invece ascolto e con attenzione.
Per il motivo che sto ripetendo: è cura di chi sono io. 
E espressione libera di esigenza che riguardano la fisicità ma anche la richiesta "sei ancora tu?" 

E da qui si dialoga.

Pare invece che di fronte a "hai il culo molle" si immagini la chiusura di ogni dialogo e un'alzata di scudi. 
Da entrambe le parti.

Io è da giorni che parlo di comunicarci sopra invece.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so nocciola. E' un non sense la tua domanda.
> 
> continui a portare la questione sul fatto che è un ricatto.
> 
> ...


A lui piaci con quel rossetto , a te con un altro
Magari è una sua opinione mentre quello che piace a te piace a un sacco di altra gente e tu sei a tuo agio.
Il rossetto che mio marito odia piace a tutti i miei amici e ai miei colleghi. Solo lui non lo ama
Quando mi vede uscire con il mio rossetto preferito, sorride e fa una battuta. 
Domanda: se continui a mettere l'altro? 
Se la tua visione del culo molle cambia, cosa succede?
Perchè se tu sei d'accordo con il culo molle non è un'osservazione la sua, è dirti una cosa su cui sa che tu pensi abbia ragione.
La cura è dirti una cosa che tu non condividi e vederti serena nella tua scelta e essere sereno per te e continuare ad apprezzarti nello stesso modo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh...in una coppia lo spazio dovrebbe essere per le MIE e per le SUE, e sulla piena espressione di entrambi *si costruiscono mediazioni*


Certo ma essendo sua non deve per forza essere mia e lui dovrebbe apprezzarmi proprio per il mio differenziarmi da lui.

Il grassetto lo quoto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che smentisco.
> 
> E' da ieri che continuo a sottolineare che un discorso è il ricatto (post di ieri sera proprio a te) altro discorso l'espressione di esigenze attorno a cui confrontarsi.
> 
> ...


Hai scritto tu che il suo desiderio potrebbe cambiare perchè ama un certo tipo di fisico in una donna
Sul grassetto: davanti a "hai il culo molle" ci si ride insieme e si conferma se è vero o no. La scelta di farlo tornare tonico è mia, ed è mia per me. Se per te è un problema abbiamo un problema


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l’altro è la seconda volta, ne sono certa, che si discute di questo è ogni volta si parte da quello che si capisce e si capisce questo.
> Poi la discussione procede e diventa un’altra cosa.
> E la conclusione è una contrapposizione tra sportivi, atletici che sentono il proprio corpo e che lo usano con piacere e divanisti balene spiaggiate oppure tra cura reciproca/interesse per la salute e ipocrisia in relazioni piene di non detto.
> Con la variante, questa volta, di Skorpio che dopo aver detto per mesi che il matrimonio/la famiglia è il luogo del non detto e che per avere la famiglia è il *prezzo* da pagare ora dice che sta benissimo come sta, anche perché fa la doccia veloce.
> ...


Ma guarda che.. se IL PROBLEMA è il culo moscio o la pancia che avanza, io e mia moglie queste cose c'è le diciamo da sempre, senza problemi

L'argomento è diventato il culo moscio, e di riflesso osservazioni sul fisico in genere

Ma gli argomenti "spinosi" che avevo in testa io erano ben altri, r stamattina ho ribadito che la bega è partita dal ragazzo della radio

È colpa di  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] che ha tirato fuori la sega del culo moscio e mi ha chiesto se "come esempio" poteva andare bene

E come esempio mi è sembrato comunque efficace, anche se non mi riguarda in prima persona.

Per noi questi rilievi non sono un tabù

Quando necessita io glielo segnalo abbracciandola en passant e battendo la mano sul culo, e lei mi fa: sta crescendo un po' troppo vero? Hai ragione.. "

Peraltro in totale assenza di liti e confronti aspri.. da sempre, su culi e pancie


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che.. se IL PROBLEMA è il culo moscio o la pancia che avanza, io e mia moglie queste cose c'è le diciamo da sempre, senza problemi
> 
> L'argomento è diventato il culo moscio, e di riflesso osservazioni sul fisico in genere
> 
> ...


Minchia, scusa il francesismo. 
Ma per nessuno è tabù
E' da ieri che lo scrivo
Ti sembra lo stesso approccio che ha [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]?
Passo avanti: il tuo desiderio o il suo si modificano per questo?


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto un’altra cosa.  Normalmente una separazione impoverisce ed è una cosa che frena moltissime persone dal dire i propri pensieri, desideri e sentimenti. Poiché *tu* hai detto che non comunichi ho pensato che fossi in quelle condizioni e non volessi rischiare di perdere ciò di cui *tu* parli spesso ovvero il tennis e lo sci, cose che so essere costose. Se le tue condizioni economiche e di tuoi bassi consumi ti consentirebbero una separazione puoi tranquillamente smettere di vivere in una condizione di non detto e di non espressione del tuo vero te. Tutto questo non credo che abbia a che fare con il fatto che tua moglie sia freddolosa e consumi riscaldamento e acqua calda .





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non guardo il culo, ma mai con un non milanista :carneval:


  Non ti credo. Hai detto che non potresti stare nemmeno con uno che sbaglia i congiuntivi .... e poi scrivi - consentirebbero - non sei credibile.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai scritto tu che il suo desiderio potrebbe cambiare perchè ama un certo tipo di fisico in una donna
> Sul grassetto: davanti a "hai il culo molle" ci si ride insieme e si conferma se è vero o no. La scelta di farlo tornare tonico è mia, ed è mia per me. Se per te è un problema abbiamo un problema


No. 
Io ho scritto, più e più volte, che fra i motivi della nostra scelta c'è anche il modo della cura della fisicità. In cui ci rispecchiamo per l'idea di corpo, non di estetica, che abbiamo. 

È ho pure scritto che questo è all'interno di un percorso che comprende le variazioni date dal tempo. Questo proprio a te l'ho scritto. Ma non solo. 

È ancora no.. Se una critica viene buttata in vacca e non ascoltata e accolta abbiamo un problema. 

Col cazzo che ridi. 
Parliamo. Dopo ridiamo semmai.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> Io ho scritto, più e più volte, che fra i motivi della nostra scelta c'è anche il modo della cura della fisicità. In cui ci rispecchiamo per l'idea di corpo, non di estetica, che abbiamo.
> 
> È ho pure scritto che questo è all'interno di un percorso che comprende le variazioni date dal tempo. Questo proprio a te l'ho scritto. Ma non solo.
> ...


Ma per me c'è solo da ridere, perchè se sei serio abbiamo un problema che va oltre il mio culo
Non parlo di variazione del tempo.
Parlo di te  che puoi decidere che del tuo culo ti importa meno perchè ti importa di dipingere quadri e allora dipingi e non fai più sport
Quindi stai attenta al tuo fisico, nel senso che non metti 20 kg ma se il culo diventa più molle sei serena nel tuo fisico e con i tuoi quadri.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Vabbè, noto che il discorso è molto caldo. Ho come l'impressione che a fronte di quello che ha scritto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], alcune persone si siano sentite giudicate o perlomeno che questo discorso abbia ricordato loro degli atteggiamenti giudicanti verso la propria fisicità. Da qui trarre delle sentenze il passo è breve. Sono abbastanza (forumisticamente parlando) vecchio per ricordarmi di una certa miss fantastica che ci salutò con uno sputo e che si ergeva a giudizio di alcune persone del forum. Dico questo non per rinvangare inutili trascorsi ma perchè qualcuno possa porsi la domanda se questo o altri eventi possa avere influito sul giudizio esteriore di se stessi....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Aggiungo un'ultima cosa
Io sono io con 5 kg in più con 5 kg in meno.
Cn il rossetto nero e con quello blu
Con i capelli biondi con i capelli neri
Se ti innamori di me ti innamori di me
Se ti innamori di me perchè in questo momento peso 60 kg ho il culo sodo e i capelli biondi a me non sta bene, a un'altra magari si.
basta capirsi e sapere che non è una regola.
E la cura non c'entra
C'entra avere una visione che non prevede modifiche o alterano il nostro percepire l'altro.
Secondo me


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Minchia, scusa il francesismo.
> Ma per nessuno è tabù
> E' da ieri che lo scrivo
> Ti sembra lo stesso approccio che ha  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]?
> Passo avanti: il tuo desiderio o il suo si modificano per questo?


Ma non lo so che approccio abbia [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]o G vs lei, che ne so

Probabilmente chi legge, materializza nel cervello il suo compagno che gli va a fare quel rilievo con i suoi modi la sua voce o che ne so.. e ne esce una cosa brutta

Non lo so.. ripeto a me sta storia del culo non mi acchiappa, noi quei "blocchi" circa dei rilievi fisici non li abbiamo mai avuti, lo dicevo stamani quotando [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] , sono solo esempi e spunti , e se ne potrebbero tirar giù a decine, per "scoprire" che la reazione, in un contesto a progettualità familiare, sarebbe.. "oh.. bimbo cazzo vuoi?"


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l’altro è la seconda volta, ne sono certa, che si discute di questo è ogni volta si parte da quello che si capisce e si capisce questo.
> Poi la discussione procede e diventa un’altra cosa.
> E la conclusione è una contrapposizione tra sportivi, atletici che sentono il proprio corpo e che lo usano con piacere e *divanisti* balene spiaggiate oppure tra cura reciproca/interesse per la salute e ipocrisia in relazioni piene di non detto.
> Con la variante, questa volta, di Skorpio che dopo aver detto per mesi che il matrimonio/la famiglia è il luogo del non detto e che per avere la famiglia è il *prezzo* da pagare ora dice che sta benissimo come sta, anche perché fa la doccia veloce.
> ...


mancano i tronisti:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè, noto che il discorso è molto caldo. Ho come l'impressione che a fronte di quello che ha scritto @_ipazia_, alcune persone si siano sentite giudicate o perlomeno che questo discorso abbia ricordato loro degli atteggiamenti giudicanti verso la propria fisicità. Da qui trarre delle sentenze il passo è breve. Sono abbastanza (forumisticamente parlando) vecchio per ricordarmi di una certa miss fantastica che ci salutò con uno sputo e che si ergeva a giudizio di alcune persone del forum. Dico questo non per rinvangare inutili trascorsi ma perchè qualcuno possa porsi la domanda se questo o altri eventi possa avere influito sul giudizio esteriore di se stessi....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusami 
mi hai fatto ridere di cuore (non ti sto prendendo in giro) e il fatto che paragoni questa discussione a quello che è accaduto con Fantastica dimostra che non mi sono spiegata assolutamente
Non mi sento giudicata per il mio fisico che conosco bene da 48 anni e nel quale sono sempre stata perfettamente a mio agio. Per fortuna ho anche sempre incontrato persone che hanno apprezzato di me questo.
Anche perchè in caso contrario non sarebbero nelle mie frequentazioni


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non lo so che approccio abbia @_ipazia_o G vs lei, che ne so
> 
> Probabilmente chi legge, materializza nel cervello il suo compagno che gli va a fare quel rilievo con i suoi modi la sua voce o che ne so.. e ne esce una cosa brutta
> 
> Non lo so.. ripeto a me sta storia del culo non mi acchiappa, *noi quei "blocchi" circa dei rilievi fisici non li abbiamo mai avuti, l*o dicevo stamani quotando @_danny_ , sono solo esempi e spunti , e se ne potrebbero tirar giù a decine, per "scoprire" che la reazione, in un contesto a progettualità familiare, sarebbe.. "oh.. bimbo cazzo vuoi?"


nemmeno noi


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> nemmeno noi


Probabilmente il meccanismo del "ricatto" (o metti il culo a posto oppure ciao) si attiva in qualcuno che legge, perché tutto sommato è presente già di per sé nella dinamica, a mille livelli sottotraccia

E forse è questo che fa sì che il rilievo sul culo faccia un po' saltare il banco della discussione.

Ripeto.. per me era un esempio come un altro. 
Che personalmente non mi riguarda

Invece MI RIGUARDA (sempre come esempio) l'altro esempio circa un desiderio per un'altra persona (io e te già se ne è parlato stamani)

Per ritornare al famoso terreno incolto che io noto

Ma poi la chiappa moscia si è ripresa il centro della scena e si è scoperto che quell'argomento che per alcuni (me compreso) è un dialogare assolutamente consentito e accettato, per altri è già esso stesso un tabù  :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente il meccanismo del "ricatto" (o metti il culo a posto oppure ciao) si attiva in qualcuno che legge, perché tutto sommato è presente già di per sé nella dinamica, a mille livelli sottotraccia
> 
> E forse è questo che fa sì che il rilievo sul culo faccia un po' saltare il banco della discussione.
> 
> ...


Ecco io non ho letto nessuno per cui sia un tabù


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

A





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che.. se IL PROBLEMA è il culo moscio o la pancia che avanza, io e mia moglie queste cose c'è le diciamo da sempre, senza problemi
> 
> L'argomento è diventato il culo moscio, e di riflesso osservazioni sul fisico in genere
> 
> ...


No il punto è scopare con altre


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti credo. Hai detto che non potresti stare nemmeno con uno che sbaglia i congiuntivi .... e poi scrivi - consentirebbero - non sei credibile.


Guarda che è giusto


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

*..*

[MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] mi chiedevi se il desiderio si modifica

Non lo so, non ci sono passato

Però immagino di sì

Ma non c'entrerebbe tanto la forma del culo, ma il fatto che stai andando a spasso e uscendo dal centro di te.

Al posto del culo mettici il sorriso, oppure la tua iniziativa per fare una cenetta intima o che so io

È "il culo" (carne/corpo) che manda in confusione


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Di persone disposte ad assecondarmi ne trovo quante ne voglio, sul filo dell' indifferenza potrei persino lasciarmi andare senza che nessuno suoni un campanello di allarme ma preferisco vivere con qualcuno che per vicinanza e cura di me mi faccia notare cose anche scomode di me stesso, carattere comportamento o fisico non fa grande differenza. Non credo che il discorso che ha fatto Ipazia verta sul fatto che se non ritorni figa dopo 3 gravidanze non ti amo più, che sarebbe un comportamento puerile ed un discorso illogico, credo che lei intenda che "prendersi cura" di una persona e di se stessi comporti anche affrontare argomenti sgradevoli, compreso la cura di se stessi fisicamente che è anche mantenimento in salute. Così l'ho capita io, ma vedo che questi discorsi sono irti di pieghe personali, fatto salvo che non abbia capito un cavolo io....


Io non ho capito questo ..ma proprio per niente . Sarà un problema mio. Anche perché se dipo averti parlato di gravidanze invece di dirmi “no , non hai capito” mi parli della tua amica che si rimette in forma perché il marito la costringe ad andare a passeggiare ..o mi dice che le passeggiate aiutano...cosa devo capire ? Quello che stai dicendo tu o quello che ho capito io ? 
In seguito si  e’ cercato poi di dare quel significato , forse per uscirne... ma si è partiti da lì. 
Poi, sono d’accordo con te ...sai che sono per l’assoluta sincerità...ma il punto focale non e tanto “se ho cura di te ti dico quello che penso..sia utile per te o per me...” ...ma il contenuto di quanto ti sto dicendo e la finalità  .
Questo ha dato un senso diverso alla conversazione 
Niente di personale


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè, noto che il discorso è molto caldo. Ho come l'impressione che a fronte di quello che ha scritto @_ipazia_, alcune persone si siano sentite giudicate o perlomeno che questo discorso abbia ricordato loro degli atteggiamenti giudicanti verso la propria fisicità. Da qui trarre delle sentenze il passo è breve. Sono abbastanza (forumisticamente parlando) vecchio per ricordarmi di una certa miss fantastica che ci salutò con uno sputo e che si ergeva a giudizio di alcune persone del forum. Dico questo non per rinvangare inutili trascorsi ma perchè qualcuno possa porsi la domanda se questo o altri eventi possa avere influito sul giudizio esteriore di se stessi....


Quella aveva ben altri problemi. Una che è convinta che un sedicenne possa essere attratto da lei o che critica la moglie del suo amante come tiene la casa è una fuoriclasse.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A
> No il punto è scopare con altre


DESIDERARE altre.. 

Si può dire nella coppia a progetto famiglia?

1) si

2) no

3) non so

"Si ma vai a cacare" non è ammessa come risposta :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Nocciola_ mi chiedevi se il desiderio si modifica
> 
> Non lo so, non ci sono passato
> 
> ...


Se è così sarei io la prima a starci male
Ma se io mi sento centralissima?
Continuate a non rispondere a questa domanda


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> mancano i tronisti:singleeye:


Sul trono non ci si può sdraiare, non mi piace.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco io non ho letto nessuno per cui sia un tabù


A discorsi son tutti moderni, ma io ho letto muri di Berlino in certi toni

Te compresa :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A discorsi son tutti moderni, ma io ho letto muri di Berlino in certi toni
> 
> Te compresa :mexican:


Dove? Sono curiosa


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che è giusto


  Io avrei sbagliato scrivendo consentissero o avessero consentito perciò è rottura totale.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è così sarei io la prima a starci male
> Ma se io mi sento centralissima?
> Continuate a non rispondere a questa domanda


Anche una neo mamma che si pianta a letto il figliolo per 6 anni dopo che ha partorito, si sente centralissima

Prova a chiederglielo.

Tutti zitti e pedalare ?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove? Sono curiosa


Dammi qualche ora e ti levo la curiosità 

Ora non riesco


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dammi qualche ora e ti levo la curiosità
> 
> Ora non riesco


OK attendo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche una neo mamma che si pianta a letto il figliolo per 6 anni dopo che ha partorito, si sente centralissima
> 
> Prova a chiederglielo.
> 
> Tutti zitti e pedalare ?


Assolutamente no
Stiamo paragonando due cose che non sono paragonabili e lo sai anche perchè un figlio è di due persone
Qui stiamo parlando di cose che riguardano la singola persona
Io non sto dicendo comunque che uno deve stare zitto e pedalare.
Sto dicendo che non si faccia passare per cura un'esigenza che può essere solo tua


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non ho capito questo ..ma proprio per niente . Sarà un problema mio.
> E in seguito di  e’ cercato poi di dare quel significato , forse per uscirne... ma si è partiti da lì.
> Poi, sono d’accordo con te ...sai che sono per l’assoluta sincerità...ma il punto focale non e tanto “se ho cura di te ti dico quello che penso..sia utile per te o per me...” ...ma il contenuto di quanto ti sto dicendo e la finalità  .
> Questo ha dato un senso diverso alla conversazione
> Niente di personale


Uno può anche voler dire sinceramente “sei una cozza” ovviamente ci sarà un accompagnamento alla porta.

Ricordo una discussione simile una decina di anni fa (purtroppo tante discussioni non sono recuperabili). Una poco più che ventenne sosteneva che mettersi in pigiama o in tuta in casa era la ricetta della fine del sesso è del matrimonio. Lo diceva da ventenne, senza esperienza di convivenza, con una storia famigliare complessa e con un vissuto da amante. E la cosa ridicola era che difendessi la tuta io che sono sempre stata da casa come fuori, ma era per il significato che dava lei.
Ci si scontra sempre su queste cose perché è vero che la cura e il rispetto si esprimono in molte cose e non tutti vedono rispetto nelle stesse cose.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non ho capito questo ..ma proprio per niente . Sarà un problema mio.  E in seguito di  e’ cercato poi di dare quel significato , forse per uscirne... ma si è partiti da lì.  Poi, sono d’accordo con te ...sai che sono per l’assoluta sincerità...ma il punto focale non e tanto “se ho cura di te ti dico quello che penso..sia utile per te o per me...” ...ma il contenuto di quanto ti sto dicendo e la finalità  . Questo ha dato un senso diverso alla conversazione  Niente di personale


  Ma infatti io quando sono entrato nella discussione ho detto subito che il "modo" fa sostanza. Parlo qui per la prima volta di una cosa mia personale: Mia moglie comincia ad essere affetta da vitiligine. Pensi che per questo motivo io la ami di meno? E non credi che il modo con cui G. si prende cura di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] nella sua situazione attuale sia sostanza?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> DESIDERARE altre..
> 
> Si può dire nella coppia a progetto famiglia?
> 
> ...


Non solo si può dire, ma è anche superfluo dirlo a meno che non si abbia la pretesa di essere la più bella del reame. È ovvio che ci sono altre persone desiderabili.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente no
> Stiamo paragonando due cose che non sono paragonabili e lo sai anche perchè un figlio è di due persone


Che è pure peggio se ben ci pensi

Perché alla fine il culo è tuo.. e ne fai ciò che vuoi

Mentre il figlio sarebbe NOSTRO e ne fai ciò che vuoi perché LA MAMMA SA di cosa ha bisogno SUO FIGLIO

Zozzone! E cresci! Abbiamo un figlio adesso.. vai a dormire in salotto vai.. :rotfl:

(Altra casistica che per fortuna NON mi tange)


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno può anche voler dire sinceramente “sei una cozza” ovviamente ci sarà un accompagnamento alla porta.
> 
> Ricordo una discussione simile una decina di anni fa (purtroppo tante discussioni non sono recuperabili). Una poco più che ventenne sosteneva che mettersi in pigiama o in tuta in casa era la ricetta della fine del sesso è del matrimonio. Lo diceva da ventenne, senza esperienza di convivenza, con una storia famigliare complessa e con un vissuto da amante. E la cosa ridicola era che difendessi la tuta io che sono sempre stata da casa come fuori, ma era per il significato che dava lei.
> Ci si scontra sempre su queste cose perché è vero che la cura e il rispetto si esprimono in molte cose e non tutti vedono rispetto nelle stesse cose.


Si, ma qui secondo me si sta pensando che si tratti di una reazione triste di balene spiaggiate, quando non è così .
Si è partiti da un’affermaziine : “io apprezzo che il mio uomo  mi dica che ho il culo molle ..perché così io mi do da fare per rassodarlo...altrimenti lui non mi desidera più ... e apprezzo che me lo dica...perché io voglio che mi desideri”.
Questa affermazione dà origine a riflessioni che se banali sono “siii, amo anch’io la verità e che mi si dica tutto....”  applausi !!!! 
Se le riflessioni sono più profonde e stimolanti  ci si interroga anche sul contenuto di quanto indicato in un post e sul modo di comunicarlo....contestualizzandolo . 
Non ci trovo ne deriva personale ne l’idea che sia una gara lardosi verso ginnici... ma quando mai ? 
Poi, se vogliamo smettiamo di confrontarci ..bene! parliamo della nuova gang bang di Paolo78 va...


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

*riassumendo*

sul sesso strepitoso a me fa morire ipazia...che fa le faccette intrigantelle smorzate da brunetta che ha un po' la mia stessa grossa carica eroticasingleeye
dai tanto è sempre la stessa roba:santarellina:
cara I, mi fai pochi pompini e hai il culo molle
caro G,ultimamente mi latiti nel cunnilingus e tieni la pancia rilassata ai limiti dell'accettabile (View attachment 13760)




comunque adoro molto gli accompagnamenti alla porta e i voli dal balcone che fate prendere agli ipotetici partner s


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non solo si può dire, ma è anche superfluo dirlo a meno che non si abbia la pretesa di essere la più bella del reame. È ovvio che ci sono altre persone desiderabili.


Io non parlo di far classifiche della più bella

Né di altre persone "desiderabili"

Parlo di persone "desiderate" sul serio, ecco.. non nelle chiacchere accademiche all'ora del thè al barino sega


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella aveva ben altri problemi. Una che è convinta che un sedicenne possa essere attratto da lei o che critica la moglie del suo amante come tiene la casa è una fuoriclasse.


  E' chiaro che la signora avesse dei problemi, ma a voler andare per forza di cose al punto diametralmente opposto non si può negare che la componente fisica abbia un ruolo nell'attrazione reciproca. La mia osservazione riguarda quanto di "reazione" al giudizio altrui ci sia in certe posizioni o meglio in certe letture di quello che ha scritto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e che non è quello che alcune persone hanno voluto in tuttii modi vedere. Poi molto probabilmante mi sbaglio.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, ma qui secondo me si sta pensando che si tratti di una reazione triste di balene spiaggiate, quando non è così .
> Si è partiti da un’affermaziine : “io apprezzo che il mio uomo  mi dica che ho il culo molle ..perché così io mi do da fare per rassodarlo...altrimenti lui non mi desidera più ... e apprezzo che me lo dica...perché io voglio che mi desideri”.
> Questa affermazione dà origine a riflessioni che se banali sono “siii, amo anch’io la verità e che mi si dica tutto....”  applausi !!!!
> Se le riflessioni sono più profonde e stimolanti  ci si interroga anche sul contenuto di quanto indicato in un post e sul modo di comunicarlo....contestualizzandolo .
> ...


Anche perché è confrontandoci che si capiscono meglio i significati che diamo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul sesso strepitoso a me fa morire ipazia...che fa le faccette intrigantelle smorzate da brunetta che ha un po' la mia stessa grossa carica eroticasingleeye
> dai tanto è sempre la stessa roba:santarellina:
> cara I, mi fai pochi pompini e hai il culo molle
> caro G,ultimamente mi latiti nel cunnilingus e tieni la pancia rilassata ai limiti dell'accettabile (View attachment 13760)
> ...


A me stupisce sempre quando qualcuno pensa che le altre siano la moglie del Gattopardo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti io quando sono entrato nella discussione ho detto subito che il "modo" fa sostanza. Parlo qui per la prima volta di una cosa mia personale: Mia moglie comincia ad essere affetta da vitiligine. Pensi che per questo motivo io la ami di meno? E non credi che il modo con cui G. si prende cura di @_ipazia_ nella sua situazione attuale sia sostanza?


Anche perchè non può guarire dalla vitilligine
Contiuiamo a fare discorsi diversi secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non parlo di far classifiche della più bella
> 
> Né di altre persone "desiderabili"
> 
> Parlo di persone "desiderate" sul serio, ecco.. non nelle chiacchere accademiche all'ora del thè al barino sega


E desidera chi ti pare e ne parliamo. Però (per me) poi evitiamo le occasioni.
Poi se altri preferiscono “fai come vuoi” o “facciamolo a tre” entra in gioco il modo di vedere la relazione, l’amore, il rispetto di sé e degli altri.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che è pure peggio se ben ci pensi
> 
> Perché alla fine il culo è tuo.. e ne fai ciò che vuoi
> 
> ...


Ma non è che vedi l'apocalisse solo per arrivare a dire che il si fa ma non si dice diventa quasi inevitabile?
Non giustificare. Ma motivare.
Se un fidanzato muore dalla voglia di scoparsi il mondo, semplicemente se ne trova da principio una che la pensa come lui. Mica è difficile, il concetto. Poi non può dare la colpa alle solitudini dell'anima, o a roba così. Perché non tutte le relazioni consentono di mantenere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. In tutto.
Non è da farci filosofie sui "terreni". E' da prendere atto che certi interessi in certi terreni non coincidono. Come se morissi dalla voglia di cazzeggiare a 24 ore e mi sentissi menomata nel non poterne parlare al capo. O in un rapporto paritario, pure al socio che tira la carretta.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> DESIDERARE altre..
> 
> Si può dire nella coppia a progetto famiglia?
> 
> ...


Esempio: tesoro è arrivata una collega nuova, non hai idea, un figa pazzesca!
"ah si"  e commentiamo insieme la cosa
Tesoro ho una collega figa e ho sempre più la voglia di sbatterla sulla scrivania, non so davvero cosa fare
Cosa vuoi che ti tengo la scrivania. Complimenti per il rispetto nei mei confronti nel parlarmene. Smazzati le tue paturnie e prenditi le conseguenze delle tue azioni. La prossima volta magari evita di darmi un pensiero che mi tormenterà per molto tempo e non potrò stare mai serena sapendoti in ufficio. Grazie mille


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche perchè non può guarire dalla vitilligine Contiuiamo a fare discorsi diversi secondo me


  Nono, il discorso è esattamente quello, spiegato in ogni salsa, la differenza è proprio questa.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E desidera chi ti pare e ne parliamo. Però (per me) poi evitiamo le occasioni.


E siccome io questo, con una compagna come te (o come è mia moglie mia compagna ad oggi nel nostro contesto relazionale)  lo so in anticipo (non essendo scemo) preferisco il silenzio.

Come lo preferi lei a suo tempo (per quel che so di certo o quel che non so e non saprò mai)

E su questo invitavo alla riflessione

Pacatamente e serenamente


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che è pure peggio se ben ci pensi
> 
> Perché alla fine il culo è tuo.. e ne fai ciò che vuoi
> 
> ...


Ma in questo caso secondo me proprio perchè il figlio è anche tuo sei autorizzato a impuntarti eccome
Tralasciando che esistono gli stronzi e le stronze a prescindere


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' chiaro che la signora avesse dei problemi, ma a voler andare per forza di cose al punto diametralmente opposto non si può negare che la componente fisica abbia un ruolo nell'attrazione reciproca. La mia osservazione riguarda quanto di "reazione" al giudizio altrui ci sia in certe posizioni o meglio in certe letture di quello che ha scritto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e che non è quello che alcune persone hanno voluto in tuttii modi vedere. Poi molto probabilmante mi sbaglio.


Spleen, se ti riferisci a me. Mi interessa la tua opinione e il confronto. Dimmi, cosa avrei capito ?
Stranamente in tanti abbiamo capito la stessa cosa però ...  e ripeto, niente di personale. Fortunatamente a fisico mi difendo 
Per me non e’ cura se il tuo compagno ti dice che hai il culo molle ...e di rassodarloo se vuoi che continui a scoparti ...”
È cura se mi dici “cara, ti vedo giù...qualcosa non va ?”
Poi, scherzando si possono dire molte cose .... e contestualizzando pure .... 
qui si parla di cosa e’ o non è cura.... 
magari si possono avere opinioni diverse ma please, non diciamo che si sta capendo Roma per Toma .


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esempio: tesoro è arrivata una collega nuova, non hai idea, un figa pazzesca!
> "ah si"  e commentiamo insieme la cosa
> Tesoro ho una collega figa e ho sempre più la voglia di sbatterla sulla scrivania, non so davvero cosa fare
> Cosa vuoi che ti tengo la scrivania. Complimenti per il rispetto nei mei confronti nel parlarmene. Smazzati le tue paturnie *e prenditi le conseguenze delle tue azioni.* La prossima volta magari evita di darmi un pensiero che mi tormenterà per molto tempo e non potrò stare mai serena sapendoti in ufficio. Grazie mille


molto meglio sapere a posteriori che ti sei smazzato tutto per bene mentre ero a casa a spolverare un'altra scrivania
la vera conseguenza dovrebbe essere uno dei tuoi voli (poco pindarico)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' chiaro che la signora avesse dei problemi, ma a voler andare per forza di cose al punto diametralmente opposto non si può negare che la componente fisica abbia un ruolo nell'attrazione reciproca. La mia osservazione riguarda quanto di "reazione" al giudizio altrui ci sia in certe posizioni o meglio in certe letture di quello che ha scritto @_ipazia_ e che non è quello che alcune persone hanno voluto in tuttii modi vedere. Poi molto probabilmante mi sbaglio.


È la seconda volta che Ipa propone quell’esempio e sempre negli stessi termini ed entrambe le volte si è capito la stessa ed entrambe le volte poi ha spiegato che era stimolo al mantenere lo stile di vita. Entrambe le volte Minerva ha detto le stesse cose sottolineando che ha mantenuto il fisico da modella e così gli altri.
Non abbiamo fatto un passo avanti.
Perché se è dire “sei depressa, stanca, triste che non ti diverti più a fare le camminate che ti piacevano tanto?” non può certo essere un esempio di ciò che è sgradevole dire in coppia, molto meno sgradevole del dire “smetti di fumare che, oltre che rovinarti la pelle, aumenta il rischio di malattie, perché io ti voglio viva a lungo”.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Nono, il discorso è esattamente quello, spiegato in ogni salsa, la differenza è proprio questa.


Stiamo parlando di cambiamenti che non riguardano malattie o età
Qui si vede la diversità della persona
Nel caso di malattie o età si è stronzi a prescindere. Manco discuto


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la seconda volta che Ipa propone quell’esempio e sempre negli stessi termini ed entrambe le volte si è capito la stessa ed entrambe le volte poi ha spiegato che era stimolo al mantenere lo stile di vita. Entrambe le volte Minerva ha detto le stesse cose *sottolineando che ha mantenuto il fisico da modella *e così gli altri.
> Non abbiamo fatto un passo avanti.
> Perché se è dire “sei depressa, stanca, triste che non ti diverti più a fare le camminate che ti piacevano tanto?” non può certo essere un esempio di ciò che è sgradevole dire in coppia, molto meno sgradevole del dire “smetti di fumare che, oltre che rovinarti la pelle, aumenta il rischio di malattie, perché io ti voglio viva a lungo”.


caspita, non lo avevo ancora detto, in verità.:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E siccome io questo, con una compagna come te (o come è mia moglie mia compagna ad oggi nel nostro contesto relazionale)  lo so in anticipo (non essendo scemo) preferisco il silenzio.
> 
> Come lo preferi lei a suo tempo (per quel che so di certo o quel che non so e non saprò mai)
> 
> ...


No preferisci farti i cazzi tuoi


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti io quando sono entrato nella discussione ho detto subito che il "modo" fa sostanza. Parlo qui per la prima volta di una cosa mia personale: Mia moglie comincia ad essere affetta da vitiligine. Pensi che per questo motivo io la ami di meno? E non credi che il modo con cui G. si prende cura di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] nella sua situazione attuale sia sostanza?


Io non sono tenuta a sapere in altra occasione come G si stia prendendo cura di Ipa, perdonami...
Si è fatto un discorso diverso indicando come esempio di prendere cura un qualcosa che per me non è cura....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> caspita, non lo avevo ancora detto, in verità.:singleeye:


Ma lo sa chi sa... :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non sono tenuta a sapere in altra occasione come G si stia prendendo cura di Ipa, perdonami...
> Si è fatto un discorso diverso indicando come esempio di prendere cura un qualcosa che per me non è cura....


Adoro la tua sintesi
Non mi riesce


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Adoro la tua sintesi
> Non mi riesce


Grazie cara  
Guarda che riesce benissimo anche a te


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo sa chi sa... :carneval:


e che modella


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spleen, se ti riferisci a me. Mi interessa la tua opinione e il confronto. Dimmi, cosa avrei capito ? Stranamente in tanti abbiamo capito la stessa cosa però ...  e ripeto, niente di personale. Fortunatamente a fisico mi difendo  Per me non e’ cura se il tuo compagno ti dice che hai il culo mille ...e di rassodarloo se vuoi che continui a scoparti ...” È cura se mi dici “cara, ti vedo giù...qualcosa non va ?” Poi, scherzando si possono dire molte cose .... e contestualizzando pure ....  qui si parla di cosa e’ o non è cura....  magari si possono avere opinioni diverse ma please, non diciamo che si sta capendo Roma per Toma .


  Non ti scaldare per favore, non mi riferivo a te. Dico semplicemente che la frase ... e di rassodarlo se vuoi che continui a scoparti ... è quanto di più lontano dal pensiero di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ci possa essere. (Se per cortesia mi riporti dove lo ha scritto mi fai un grande favore). Poi sul fatto che un certo numero di persone abbiano voluto leggerlo in altro modo, con diverse sfumature può starci, in fondo se non ci fosse discussione che forum sarebbe?  Detto per inciso non sono l'avvocato difensore di Ipa, del resto da lei mi separano spesso il modo di vedere alcune cose. Quanto al fatto dei giudizi e delle sentenze sul proprio aspetto fisico rispetto al proprio vissuto personale, credimi, in genere influenza le persone molto di più di quello che si possa credere. Per quant mi riguarda ho riportato la faccenda della vitiligine di mia moglie apposta, credi che non sia consapevole che la bellezza bruna ed eterea che ho sposato molti anni fa è sfumata e sfumerà in futuro? Credi che i chili che ha messo su nel tempo grazie anche alle gravidanze ravvicinate mi diano fastidio? Credi che mi dia fastidio questa ultima novità della vitiligine? No. Mi darebbe fastidio se lei non avesse coscienza di se stessa e non cercasse di avere cura per quanto le fosse possibile. Questo è il sunto del discorso. Ma forse è meglio che la mollo qui.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non sono tenuta a sapere in altra occasione come G si stia prendendo cura di Ipa, perdonami... Si è fatto un discorso diverso indicando come esempio di prendere cura un qualcosa che per me non è cura....


 Ha descritto minuziosamente di come le lavi le orrecchie, le accenda la sigaretta, le cambi il pannolino quando adesso che è impedita non può farlo e ha anche scritto di come lo fa. Ho riportato parole sue, io non so e non immagino proprio nulla, scusate.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

@ ipazia: Voglio essere pagato come avvocato difensore o perlomeno sostenitore.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Voglio essere pagato come avvocato difensore o perlomeno sostenitore di @_ipazia_.


posso chiederti come mai ipa si sporchi tanto le orecchie?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ha descritto minuziosamente di come le lavi le orrecchie, le accenda la sigaretta, le cambi il pannolino quando adesso che è impedita non può farlo e ha anche scritto di come lo fa. Ho riportato parole sue, io non so e non immagino proprio nulla, scusate.


E infatti questa è cura
E qui nessuno sta dicendo che G non abbia cura di lei
Quello che io ho contestato è che il commento sull'eventuale culo moscio non è cura e a me non arriverebbe come cura
Non ho detto che chi fa un commento così in mille altre occasioni non sappia prendersi cura
Ma a me non riusciresti a farmi passare quel commento come cura, a meno che non mi dimostri che per te non farebbe alcuna differenza che io accetti il consiglio o no.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiederti come mai ipa si sporchi tanto le orecchie?


  Non lo so, il mio nome non inizia per G. Potrebbe essere che con tutta sta discussione le fischino.....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto meglio sapere a posteriori che ti sei smazzato tutto per bene mentre ero a casa a spolverare un'altra scrivania
> la vera conseguenza dovrebbe essere uno dei tuoi voli (poco pindarico)


Quantomeno non hai avuto ne il mio appoggio ne il divieto
Non è nè meglio nè peggio ma almeno non sei andato dalla mamma a cercare conforto e hai preso una decisione che riguarda te e le cui conseguenze sta a te non far ricadere su di me, o sta a te affrontare le conseguenze se ricadranno


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quantomeno non hai avuto ne il mio appoggio ne il divieto
> Non è nè meglio nè peggio ma almeno non sei andato dalla mamma a cercare conforto e hai preso una decisione che riguarda te e le cui conseguenze sta a te non far ricadere su di me, o sta a te affrontare le conseguenze se ricadranno


scherzi a parte non riesco a digerire come a lealtà si preferisca egoismo.anche se capisco che in alcune sfumature possa trovarsi qualche differenza


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E infatti questa è cura E qui nessuno sta dicendo che G non abbia cura di lei Quello che io ho contestato è che il commento sull'eventuale culo moscio non è cura e a me non arriverebbe come cura Non ho detto che chi fa un commento così in mille altre occasioni non sappia prendersi cura Ma a me non riusciresti a farmi passare quel commento come cura, a meno che non mi dimostri che per te non farebbe alcuna differenza che io accetti il consiglio o no.


  Guarda che non siamo obbligati a pensarla assolutamente allo stesso modo.... Io ho capito che il -loro- modo di avere cura reciproca passa anche attraverso quello.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti scaldare per favore, non mi riferivo a te. Dico semplicemente che la frase ... e di rassodarlo se vuoi che continui a scoparti ... è quanto di più lontano dal pensiero di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ci possa essere. (Se per cortesia mi riporti dove lo ha scritto mi fai un grande favore). Poi sul fatto che un certo numero di persone abbiano voluto leggerlo in altro modo, con diverse sfumature può starci, in fondo se non ci fosse discussione che forum sarebbe?  Detto per inciso non sono l'avvocato difensore di Ipa, del resto da lei mi separano spesso il modo di vedere alcune cose. Quanto al fatto dei giudizi e delle sentenze sul proprio aspetto fisico rispetto al proprio vissuto personale, credimi, in genere influenza le persone molto di più di quello che si possa credere. Per quant mi riguarda ho riportato la faccenda della vitiligine di mia moglie apposta, credi che non sia consapevole che la bellezza bruna ed eterea che ho sposato molti anni fa è sfumata e sfumerà in futuro? Credi che i chili che ha messo su nel tempo grazie anche alle gravidanze ravvicinate mi diano fastidio? Credi che mi dia fastidio questa ultima novità della vitiligine? No. Mi darebbe fastidio se lei non avesse coscienza di se stessa e non cercasse di avere cura per quanto le fosse possibile. Questo è il sunto del discorso. Ma forse è meglio che la mollo qui.


Guarda che non mi stavo scaldando  
E ‘ che non usando le faccine a volte sembra Mi interessava davvero .
L’ha detto parlando si  desiderio. 
Comunque so benissimo che tua moglie non l’ameresti di meno ... mai pensato il contrario


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ha descritto minuziosamente di come le lavi le orrecchie, le accenda la sigaretta, le cambi il pannolino quando adesso che è impedita non può farlo e ha anche scritto di come lo fa. Ho riportato parole sue, io non so e non immagino proprio nulla, scusate.


Se io non ho letto quei passaggi IO non posso immaginare. Non tu 
Il discorso è partito dal commento che io interpreto come cura di Lui...non cura verso di lei (io voglio continuare a  desiderarti, quindi giu’ quel culo...). 
Però forse meglio che la chiuda qui anch’io


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che non siamo obbligati a pensarla assolutamente allo stesso modo.... Io ho capito che il -loro- modo di avere cura reciproca passa anche attraverso quello.


e l'ho capito anche io
Mi è chiarissimo che per loro lo sia
Per me no
Siamo partiti da qui
Siamo passati allo sport e al divano
E ora siamo qui


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se io non ho letto quei passaggi IO non posso immaginare. Non tu
> Il discorso è partito dal commento che io interpreto come cura di Lui...non cura verso di lei (io voglio continuare a  desiderarti, quindi giu’ quel culo...).
> Però forse meglio che la chiuda qui anch’io


riquoto
Se poi per lei è cura di lei e lei è serena nessuno ha nulla da obiettare


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> riquoto
> Se poi per lei è cura di lei e lei è serena nessuno ha nulla da obiettare


Il problema è quello di trovare dall'altra parte chi intende "la cura" al tuo stesso modo.

Credo che a 40 anni sia più facile avere quel tipo di discernimento. [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] lo ha detto: non sopporterebbe un pigro  (perché vedrebbe nella sua pigrizia un lasciarsi andare), così come non potrebbe sopportare uno avverso al fumo. Non è questione di paraculaggine: e' questione di scegliere.

A me o a te se fanno divieto ogni tanto di metterci sul divano dopo magari un Big Mac, o se ci pigliano per malate per questo, piglierebbe male. A lei pigliano male altre cose che le sembrerebbero rotture.

A me sta discussione comunque ha portato un'altra riflessione: che adesso mi sarebbe moooolto dura, la convivenza con un essere umano che sia diverso da mio figlio  
Eppure ho convissuto con uno per certi versi all'opposto.
Sul fumo, mi e' venuta in mente questa cosa: da fumatrice  (sia pure  "altalenante", nel senso che sto anche due mesi senza sigaretta, eppure il vizio del tutto non lo elimino) non ho mai fumato in casa. Prima della gravidanza, lui (che aveva smesso prima di me) si lamentava perché dopo cena uscivo una volta  (UNA VOLTA) sul balcone a fumare. Aveva fastidio persino di quello, ma non perché gli importasse della mia salute. Puzzavo semplicemente di fumo. Poco prima che si arrivasse a parlare di separazione  (io pressoché zero sigarette, se non una ogni tanto) lui si è messo a fumare il sigaro. Voleva farlo in casa. Per giunta con un bimbo piccolo  (il fumo circola anche con le porte chiuse, eh, il sigaro poi "si incolla"). Al che, ho ricordato quando a fumare ero io. Le sue belle reazioni. Io puzzavo di fumo (per una sigaretta sul balcone, ben chiuso, che su questo sono paranoica), e se ne lamentava. E lui voleva  "gustarsi" il suo sigaro in santa pace. Fortuna vuole che ebbe il buon senso di capire che non era proprio cosa. Ma lo capi' da sé. Non mi fu risparmiato di sentirmi dire che ero la solita rompicoglioni. Quanto alla mia sigaretta serale fumata fuori per non rompere le scatole a lui.... Beh. Sai com'è, nella vita si cambia...


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per non avere il culo molle con l’eta’ che avanza...chi appena appena fa sport sa che si devono investire almeno 2 ore al giorno tutti i giorni .... per farlo, se lavori e hai una famiglia, devi  rinunciare ad altro ..fosse solo leggerti un libro .
> Un conto è vedere il partner strafogarsi di trippa sul divano ruttando e non lavandosi...un conto è vedere il tuo partner che invece di preparare una torta per la famiglia, seguire i progetti e le attività dei figli, l’attualita, i genitori, ..oltre alle ordinarie attività lavorative....si mette a fare esercizi pro-gluteo quotidianamente sennò lo mandi affanculo ...
> mah...a me andrebbe bene anche un filo di culo molle  in più ma una testa più “sviluppata”...





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai avuto figli...altrimenti capiresti che sulla superficie con questo ragionamento ci stai te...te lo dico con affetto.
> “Se io facessi un figlio e non facessi niente per riportarmi in forma”?
> Sai  cosa significa fare uno, due e magari tre figli ..con ormoni sballati..i bimbi  richiedono tante di quelle attenzioni che ti scordi la doccia ....il lavoro che procede è tu hai investito molto e ci tieni a non essere lasciata indietro .... La casa da mandare avanti, magari i genitori che si ammalano ?
> Se poi tuo marito ti dice ..cara, non stai facendo nulla per tornare in forma...ti assicuro che un calcio nelle palle ti viene proprio dal profondo del cuore ....





ipazia ha detto:


> Ragioni come se fosse una prestazione.
> 
> Non è una prestazione aver cura della propria attività fisica. Non è un impegno.
> E' un piacere. Una necessità.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> riporti tutto alla tua concezione.
> 
> io ho amiche che con più figli, ormoni completamente fuori di testa, genitori morenti e malati, il *tempo per aver cura del loro corpo, per sentirlo di nuovo proprio anche e diverso, per riappropriarsene l'hanno trovato.* Per piacere. Di sè.
> 
> ...


quoto io. 

C'è una bella differenza fra "si capisce che..." e si prosegue interpretando e invece leggere quel che è scritto.

E sono andata a cercare per puntiglio ma anche per messa in discussione. 
mi è venuto il dubbio di essermi espressa male. 

E no. Non mi sono espressa male. 

Sono stata interpretata male. 

Questo mi rassicura


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> @ ipazia: Voglio essere pagato come avvocato difensore o perlomeno sostenitore.



come sostenitore lo preferisco, posso scegliere? 

In privato accordiamoci sul pagamento :carneval:

Grazie di avermi tradotta ma più che altro di avermi letta.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiederti come mai ipa si sporchi tanto le orecchie?


E' più di un mese che non mi è possibile lavarmi da sola. 
E' veramente delirante...

Non ti dico cosa succede alle mani, fra le dita, quando sono bloccate 24/24...e i capelli...

Quando arriva G. e si fa carico del mio corpo...mi sembra di ricominciare a respirare 

Lui dice che facciamo allenamento per la vecchiaia 

E nel frattempo, mi tasta il culo e mi ricorda che appena possibile sarà bene che riprenda la sua forma :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma per me c'è solo da ridere, perchè se sei serio abbiamo un problema che va oltre il mio culo
> Non parlo di variazione del tempo.
> Parlo di te  che puoi decidere che del tuo culo ti importa meno perchè ti importa di dipingere quadri e allora dipingi e non fai più sport
> Quindi stai attenta al tuo fisico, nel senso che non metti 20 kg ma se il culo diventa più molle sei serena nel tuo fisico e con i tuoi quadri.


La questione è che se arriva G. e mi dice "hai il culo molle" io so, e lui sa cosa mi sta chiedendo.
Perchè il culo molle o sodo è la conseguenza di uno stile di vita che lui mi riconosce da che mi conosce, se quello stile di vita si interrompesse me ne chiederebbe conto. 

E giustamente. Io mi presento ad un modo. E poi, ad un certo punto, mi rivelo in un altro. Che succede?
Cosa è successo?

Quindi no, non riderei, non mi offenderei, lo ascolterei. 

Come l'ho ascoltato, seppur rompendo i coglioni, quando mi ha suggerito di provare a cambiar rossetto. 

E ne abbiam discusso non poco, con tanto di giro in rete alla ricerca di foto riguardo i tipi di donna che piacciono a lui, il perchè e il percome.

Perchè chiedermi di sostituire il rossetto viola aggressivo con uno più sfumato, significava chiedermi anche di cambiare il mio stile di propormi a lui e al mondo. chiedendomi di indagare una parte di me, quella dolce, da cui giravo piuttosto largo. 

E questa stronzata del rossetto, che poteva trasformarsi in una guerra di posizione (ok, non lo metto con te ma lo uso quando non ci sei perchè io faccio quel che voglio io) è diventata occasione di confronto e crescita.
Per entrambi.

E costruzione di fiducia.

Provando ad ascoltarlo ho scoperto che l'immagine di me che lui aveva, era quasi più aderente a me di quanto non lo fosse la mia che mi nascondevo parti e di conseguenza le nascondevo a lui.
E se anche fosse stata molto distante da me, trovo interessante esporre le immagini e farci dentro luce. 

Se lui mi vede come non sono, bene saperlo, non ti pare?

E pensa un po' che questo è uno dei fondamenti per cui, da traditrice, lui non lo tradirei. 
Lui sa chi sono. Anche quando io sono confusa a riguardo.
E quando ha dubbi, anche idioti, ruvidi, scomodi, chiede. 

E se è confuso lui mi rompe i coglioni.

tutto questo reciprocamente ovviamente. Alla pari. 

Quindi no. non rido. 

Ascolto.
Senza interpretare però. 

Ascolto senza voler aver ragione di me, ma facendo spazio alle sue istanze con l'intento di comprendere quello che mi sta comunicando.
Anche quando quel che comunica mi infastidisce o mi fa sentire giudicata.
SE non c'è spazio per le istanze, per le esigenze, per i bisogni, la mediazione è una farsa. 

E porta  a costruire mondi che scorrono in parallelo.

E' un errore che ho già fatto. 

Ovviamente lo stesso giro vale per me verso di lui.


Ed è esattamente questo il discorso che era partito con skorpio prima che la questione del culo molle diventasse argomento per definire la libertà della donna nella coppia.

Gli spazi di discussione anche scomodi, quelli che mettono in discussione l'altro. Lo spazio che gli si da e la considerazione.
Aperta e senza difesa. 

E tornando al ragazzetto della radio...se per un culo molle (al femminile) parte tutto sto casino, pensa un po' che voglia può avere di andare a parlare di attrazione per altre.

Tace e si fa i cazzi suoi.
e pensa a proteggere il progetto formale.

dove se prova a parlare di corpo, belle fighe, o parte la risata o parte il vaffanculo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Il tuo corpo, per come lo ascolti, ti sarà certamente guida.
> In bocca lupo per questo nuovo viaggio.
> 
> Riguardo al resto.
> La scissione, dicotomia corpo/anima con conseguente posizionamento dell'anima (mente) sopra al corpo, qualcuno, più titolato di me, lo ha chiamato "l'errore di Cartesio". Ed è strano (ma non troppo, considerando la storia) che ciò si verifichi anche in una società che si professa cristiana...ossia aderente ad una religione che ha dato corpo e sangue alla sua divinità e ha centrato il riscatto dell'uomo tramite la carne dell'uomo, tramite la sua "passione", quella del corpo appunto.



Lo penso anche io...anche se ogni tanto mi preoccupa. Ho ancora da lavorare sull'affidarmi, anche se quest'ultimo periodo mi ha costretta ad affrontare di petto la questione 
Spero che non molli la presa 








già..la scissione corpo/anima, nei suoi estremi ha strascichi lunghi nel tempo. 

forse anche e in particolare in una religione che ha carnificato un dio nel sangue e nel sacrificio. 
Come se il corpo fosse comunque un qualcosa legato alla sofferenza. Alla rinuncia.

E la sua esposizione semplice restasse comunque un qualcosa di "poco pulito".
E che allontana dalla spiritualità

Quando invece il corpo è una parte dell'intero sistema che è un sistema integrato.
E ben lo sanno i neuroscienziati o i riabilitatori quando si occupano di riabilitazione e corpi interrotti. 
E di come l'interruzione del corpo si leghi all'interruzione delle emozione, e viceversa, e di come questo incida sulla visione del mondo e sul rapporto col mondo e quindi con la spiritualità. 
Il tutto in una dialettica costante e in equilibrio dinamico e costantemente mutevole. 

Grazie dei tuoi spunti


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No preferisci farti i cazzi tuoi


A me dispiace che con queste uscite ti privi della possibilità (che avresti) di scendere su un terreno di dialogo e confronto asettico e rilassato.

Però comprendo che evidentemente manca la necessaria serenità .. e di ciò prendo atto


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> OK attendo


Potrei riportare diversi interventi in realtà..

È un po' "l'atmosfera" che li accompagna costantemente

Quell'atmosfera per cui tuo eventuale culo moscio (ovviamente si fa x dire) NON è spazio di confronto, ma è roba tua e stop

Per cui se c'è da fargli un complimento benissimo

Se c'è da fare un rilievo, basta che sia per fare "du risate in allegria e poi stop"

Se il rilievo fosse serio, "togli" il culo dallo "spazio di confronto nella coppia"

E il culo è tuo e stop

E si ritorna (tanto per cambiare) alla.mancanza di spazio di confronto

Che a rovescio è più o meno l'equazione della coppia a progettualità classica per cui "diciamoci tutto, purché siano cose belle"


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io...anche se ogni tanto mi preoccupa. Ho ancora da lavorare sull'affidarmi, anche se quest'ultimo periodo mi ha costretta ad affrontare di petto la questione
> Spero che non molli la presa
> 
> 
> ...



Prego...e siccome a me sembra sia tu a fornire spunti, ti ringrazio a mia volta.

I lupi. Bellissima immagine. Una presa forte e morbida contemporaneamente. 
La bocca del lupo è un posto sicuro dove si cresce e lo si fa con la giusta protezione.
Il mio augurio era volto a questo quindi apprezzo che non mi abbia risposto "crepi"...io solitamente rispondo "grazie".

Il primo grassetto è proprio l'interpretazione cattolica di ciò che è corporeo. Rinuncia e sacrificio, dicono "per amore".
Ma nel Getsemani Cristo soffre, piange, implora: vorrebbe allontanare l'amaro calice. E il sudore si fa sangue.
Sulla croce poi, invoca il padre e chiede "perché mi hai abbandonato?".
Eppure sarebbe rinato...eppure stava perdendo "soltanto" il corpo... 
I vangeli sono anche una storia di amore e morte, pulsione di vita e pulsione di morte incarnati nell'umanissimo corpo di Cristo; corpo e sangue ingeriti dal cristiano per partecipare, tramite il suo corpo, alla divinità.
Il corpo è un tramite.
Lo sporco è ciò che col corpo si fa quando lo si degrada, quando non si considera che "il corpo è tempio dello spirito santo" (questo è il punto in cui si gioca la "sporcizia del corpo" di cui parli, perché da adito a diverse interpretazioni di carattere morale).

Potrebbe essere un sermone se non fosse che parlo da non religiosa e non credente, pensando alla religione come prodotto umano e con una cattiva opinione riguardo al sacrificio del corpo...che è presente tra l'altro in diverse religioni.

Il secondo grassetto...
Esattamente.
La visione del fisiatra è molto interessante e mi considero molto fortunata perché alle neuroscienze sono stata introdotta proprio da un fisiatra, che alla fisiatria è approdato tramite le neuroscienze, approdato alle neuroscienze tramite la medicina (generale), approdato alla medicina per effetto del disagio psichico respirato in una famiglia disfunzionale, pesantemente. Purtroppo la mia formazione mi consente soltanto un approccio divulgativo su certi temi.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> come sostenitore lo preferisco, posso scegliere?
> 
> In privato accordiamoci sul pagamento :carneval:
> 
> Grazie di avermi tradotta ma più che altro di avermi letta.


Non per fare polemica ma è come dire che gli altri non ti hanno letta e non mi sembra se discutiamo sfa giorni
Le parti evidenziatesrano chiarissime e nessuno le ha messe in discussione
Io ho messo in discussione altro e fatto domande. Non ho ricevuto risposte 
Va bene così


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Potrei riportare diversi interventi in realtà..
> 
> È un po' "l'atmosfera" che li accompagna costantemente
> 
> ...


No non è così
È spazio di confronto non di imposizione a farmi essere quella che in quel momento magari non voglio essere 
Quindi ti ascolto e ti spiego
Se il mio culo diventa motivo per non essere gradita più allora ci confrontiamo sicuramente perché uno dei due o tutti e due non abbiamo capito chi abbiamo di fronte. E allora sono cazzi.
Ti assicuro che mi si può dire di tutto. Sono una che ironizza anche molto e mi capita raramente di offendermi. E non mi offenderei nemmeno di un commento serio sul mio culo mi rattristerei perché ripeto ancora una volta per me non sarebbe cura di me ma cura di te e dell’immagine di donna che vuoi vicina e io non sono un’immagine. Se hai la tua immagine in testa hai scelto la donna sbagliata s io l’uomo sbagliato e a quel punto liberi tutti
Non c’entra il progetto. C’entra la coppia che ha smesso di esistere
Sto estremizzando ovviamente ma non troppo 
Allo stesso modo non gradisco i complimenti in cui non mi rispecchio. Li accolgo con ironia. Fanno più piacere a chi me li fa che a me che li ricevo.
Sarò complicata


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> quoto io.
> 
> C'è una bella differenza fra "si capisce che..." e si prosegue interpretando e invece leggere quel che è scritto.
> 
> ...


Sai che non ho cambiato idea ? Hai selezionato post successivi che non hanno nulla a che vedere con quando ho sottolineato .
Però, giuro, rimani pure della tua opinione perche non ho voglia (qui si sono pigra)  di fare copia incolla di infiniti post per dimostrare di aver ragione, perché non mi interessa e non credo porti a nulla X Probabilmente io e altre persone dobbiamo fare corsi di recupero . Ci può stare.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non per fare polemica ma è come dire che gli altri non ti hanno letta e non mi sembra se discutiamo sfa giorni
> Le parti evidenziatesrano chiarissime e nessuno le ha messe in discussione
> Io ho messo in discussione altro e fatto domande. Non ho ricevuto risposte
> Va bene così


Posso quotarti io adesso ?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è così sarei io la prima a starci male
> Ma se io mi sento centralissima?
> Continuate a non rispondere a questa domanda


Se una persona cambiando (non solo fisicamente) ha una percezione di sé positiva mentre il partner non riesce ad adeguarsi al mutamento, la coppia va in crisi.
La coppia è costituita da due persone che percorrono una strada parallelamente e stando vicine.
Nel momento in cui le strade divergono le due persone si allontanano.
Non c'è soluzione se non nasce spontanea.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che è pure peggio se ben ci pensi
> 
> Perché alla fine il culo è tuo.. e ne fai ciò che vuoi
> 
> ...


Direi che anche in questo caso stiamo parlando di coppie che divergono, non più cooperative ma competitive.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è che vedi l'apocalisse solo per arrivare a dire che il si fa ma non si dice diventa quasi inevitabile?
> Non giustificare. Ma motivare.
> Se un fidanzato muore dalla voglia di scoparsi il mondo, semplicemente se ne trova da principio una che la pensa come lui. Mica è difficile, il concetto. Poi non può dare la colpa alle solitudini dell'anima, o a roba così. Perché non tutte le relazioni consentono di mantenere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. In tutto.
> Non è da farci filosofie sui "terreni". E' da prendere atto che certi interessi in certi terreni non coincidono. Come se morissi dalla voglia di cazzeggiare a 24 ore e mi sentissi menomata nel non poterne parlare al capo. O in un rapporto paritario, pure al socio che tira la carretta.


Sì.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spleen, se ti riferisci a me. Mi interessa la tua opinione e il confronto. Dimmi, cosa avrei capito ?
> Stranamente in tanti abbiamo capito la stessa cosa però ...  e ripeto, niente di personale. Fortunatamente a fisico mi difendo
> Per me non e’ cura se il tuo compagno ti dice che hai il culo molle ...e di rassodarloo se vuoi che continui a scoparti ...”
> È cura se mi dici “cara, ti vedo giù...qualcosa non va ?”
> ...


La cura è anche dire "Secondo me con la barba potresti stare bene", non necessariamente in un contesto coniugale. È interesse verso l'altro, accorgersi di chi si ha di fronte ed è molto bello come atteggiamento.
È anche cura dire: "Con la barba stai bene, ma i capelli sono un po' in disordine". È un modo per abbattere le distanze - altrimenti sempre sorrette dal timore di esplicitare i propri comunque inevitabili pensieri.
La non cura è quando tutto questo diventa un ricatto, ovvero: "Se non ti tagli quella barba non esco più con te".
Questo atteggiamento esplicita una distanza che è già nata, in cui la barba è solo la testimonianza di una divergenza di percorso.
Con mia moglie il primo atteggiamento era la norma ed entrambi abbiamo funzionato per anni da specchio. La scelsi e mi innamorai di lei all'epoca anche per questo, per questa vicinanza senza barriere o timori.
Poi, gli anni portano con sé sempre cambiamenti e questi mutano le distanze, a volte le accrescono, in altri casi le riducono.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che modella View attachment 13761


Sembra Itala Brillanti.
Ma chi è?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se una persona cambiando (non solo fisicamente) ha una percezione di sé positiva mentre il partner non riesce ad adeguarsi al mutamento, la coppia va in crisi.
> La coppia è costituita da due persone che percorrono una strada parallelamente e stando vicine.
> Nel momento in cui le strade divergono le due persone si allontanano.
> Non c'è soluzione se non nasce spontanea.


Perfettamente d’accordo
Quello che sostengo è che io non starei in una coppia dove il cambiamento fisico porta a una crisi
Parlavamo di cura e per me la cura è anche questo. 
Però probabilmente scrivo davvero male perché è uscito di tutto


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' più di un mese che non mi è possibile lavarmi da sola.
> E' veramente delirante...
> 
> Non ti dico cosa succede alle mani, fra le dita, quando sono bloccate 24/24...e i capelli...
> ...


Io non sopporterei una relazione con una a cui non piace qualcosa di me, per non dire che la infastidisce, ma non me lo dice, ovviamente con garbo.
Penso che l'intimità di una coppia, per me, richieda la necessità di sapersi dire le cose in tutta tranquillità (e con tatto).
Spesso mia moglie mi chiede cosa penso di certe parti del suo fisico (Ma abbiamo discusso a fondo anche di altri argomenti più legati all'interiorita').
Io non ho nulla che non mi piaccia di lei, ma so che non è perfetta e lei lo sa. 
Neppure io lo sono e ho anche contezza di quel che a lei non va 
Credo sia importante avere una visione corretta di sé, indispensabile in un rapporto di coppia cooperativo. Mi accorgo che spesso  in molte persone la visione di sé  non è calibrata, e non necessariamente al ribasso.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo
> Quello che sostengo è che *io non starei in una coppia dove il cambiamento fisico porta a una crisi*
> Parlavamo di cura e per me la cura è anche questo.
> Però probabilmente scrivo davvero male perché è uscito di tutto


E' evidente nell'esempio che hai portato la divergenza: un partner si è allontanato perché non più attratto fisicamente, l'altro per il giudizio del partner. La crisi è di coppia, non del singolo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' evidente nell'esempio che hai portato la divergenza: un partner si è allontanato perché non più attratto fisicamente, l'altro per il giudizio del partner. La crisi è di coppia, non del singolo.


Non c’ebtra Ne il giudizio ne la critica ma davvero se in due gg non sono riuscita a spiegarmi inutile che continuo


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> per me non sarebbe *cura di me ma cura di te e dell’immagine di donna che vuoi vicina *e io non sono un’immagine.


ma se togli "immagine" è cosi

e quando parli di "donna" cambia con "individuo" e il cerchio si chiude

e quando parli di "individuo" includi corpo cervello e anima di una persona sportiva reattiva che cade e si rialza immediatamente anche dopo una gravidanza senza buttarsi potta all'aria per mesi e mesi per letti (per dire)

che poi è l'individuo per come loro si son piaciuti e uniti, insieme

qui avete fatto in diversi le sviolinate a G per una cosa che sta facendo, ma sta esattamente perseguendo il SUO egoismo

non è un eroe 

non è "davvero innamorato" 

è molto "banalmente" un uomo egoista che sa cosa sta facendo: perseguire con decisione il suo egoismo

e persegue esattamente il neretto (tolta la parola immagine) sia quando assiste @_ipazia_ nella sua temporanea inabilità, sia quando le facesse notare che il suo culo è un po' molle

vedrai che se fosse stata per lui una semplice amica come un'altra, ci sarebbe stata la visitina del dottore della mutua una volta alla settimana e arrivederci a quando ritorni in palestra (per dire).

come dicevo ieri alla fine la "cura" è sempre da leggere in chiave egoistica individuale, non in base a stereotipi da tabella harmony


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> dove se prova a parlare di corpo, belle fighe, o parte la risata o parte il vaffanculo.


Sono argomenti che nella maggior parte dei casi gli uomini trattano con altri uomini, ma che nella partner creano allarme, panico, disagio, reazioni isteriche, invasioni di cavallette, uragani, pandemia e catastrofi...
Da evitare di regola, e noi uomini lo sappiamo.
Quando poi trovi la donna che è anche un po' _maschio_ nel modo di parlare, finalmente hai la possibilità di dialogare senza tenerti dentro tutto, ma accade molto raramente.
Con mia moglie ci dicevamo tutto.
La prima vacanza tre mesi dopo esserci conosciuti lei è partita con una gara di rutti. Io ero imbarazzatissimo. Eravamo giovanissimi. Mi ha chiesto subito di masturbarmi, perché era curiosa di vedermi. Aveva 17 anni.
Mi è sempre piaciuto di lei il fatto di poter parlare. Anche di fighe o di uomini, alla pari.
Questo perché avevamo fiducia l'uno nell'altra.
Dopo il tradimento non è stato più così naturale. Ora a me mette a disagio.
Bisogna avere molta fiducia per indulgere su argomenti che altrimenti sarebbero pesanti.
Ma la fiducia non è solo nella persona, nasce in noi, nella capacità di riconoscere le persone con cui ci si può abbandonare senza timore.
Fino a quando si può, ovviamente, che la vita non è costante, i sentimenti e i rapporti mutano con il tempo.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> L
> E ne abbiam discusso non poco, con tanto di giro in rete alla ricerca di foto riguardo i tipi di donna che piacciono a lui, il perchè e il percome.


Questo è molto frequente, anche in rapporti non di coppia. Per dire, l'ha fatto spesso la mia collega.
E' un modo per conoscere l'altro e valutare sé stessi in un contesto, senza andare troppo sul personale.
Uno specchio, comunque.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La questione è che se arriva G. e mi dice "hai il culo molle" io so, e lui sa cosa mi sta chiedendo.


A me dissero (una signora che conoscevo e che mi vedeva nudo) che mi era venuto il culo molle.
Avevo perso 12 chili.
Ne ho ripresi 5 e ho fatto palestra, nuoto per 3 anni.
Adesso ho poco tempo, ma i miei addominali e piegamenti li faccio ogni giorno.
Sono cose però a cui tengo per me. Voglio mantenere un'immagine di me che mi piaccia, anche se sono tutto tranne che un palestrato. Alto e magro.
La stessa ragione per cui preferisco i cappotti in inverno - di tutti i modelli, ne ho svariati tipi - alle giacche a vento.
Chi se ne frega se la maggior parte delle persone compra la Colmar.
In queste scelte è l'io che è centrale.
In ogni caso, io adoro anche il divano, quando posso.
Ho, dopo 5 anni che mi era stato dato, cominciato a vedere "The walking dead". Mia moglie lo trova terribile, ma io considero orribile "Vite al limite" o quei reality USA su Real Time.
Non si può sempre fare cose che piacciono al partner, è indispensabile avere piccoli spazi personali.
Perché si deve sopravvivere alla coppia.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non c’ebtra Ne il giudizio ne la critica ma davvero se in due gg non sono riuscita a spiegarmi inutile che continuo


Sei riuscita a spiegarti, ma nel neretto che ti ho sottolineato è evidente che la coppia è in crisi per entrambi e per ragioni differenti.
Se una persona considera inaccettabile un comportamento altrui, è evidente che con quella persona non ci può stare.
Non è in sé in discussione il motivo dell'atteggiamento del partner, ma quanto risulti compatibile con le aspettative dell'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma se togli "immagine" è cosi
> 
> e quando parli di "donna" cambia con "individuo" e il cerchio si chiude
> 
> ...


Che fatica 
 È dall’inizio che dico che per me quella non è cura ma è egoismo. E mi riferisco a far notare che il culo e diventato molle .
Lei la vive come cura? Èserena?  È la copia che vuole? Posso solo essere felice per lei .
Ma dire che non è la coppia che vorrei non è dire che non accetto che mi si faccia il commento sul culo molle. Mentre quello che sta passando è questo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è molto frequente, anche in rapporti non di coppia. Per dire, l'ha fatto spesso la mia collega.
> E' un modo per conoscere l'altro e valutare sé stessi in un contesto, senza andare troppo sul personale.
> Uno specchio, comunque.


 Ecco vedi è una cosa che noi non  abbiamo mai fatto.
Per me è una cosa che non ha senso
 Da che può piacermi quel tipo di fisico e poi innamoro dicono che non c’entra niente con questo .
Quindi se lo faccio come gioco tiro fuori le foto di Javier Bardem Ma lo faccio per ridere insieme


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che fatica
> È dall’inizio che dico che per me quella non è cura ma è egoismo. E mi riferisco a far notare che il culo e diventato molle .
> Lei la vive come cura? Èserena?  È la copia che vuole? Posso solo essere felice per lei .
> Ma dire che non è la copia che vorrei non è dire che non accetto che mi si faccia il commento sul culo molle. Mentre quello che sta passando è questo


Anche andare ad assisterla in questo periodo di inabilità è egoismo, per me, al pari

Ripulito il gesto da giudizio morale su culi (brutto zozzone) e medicazioni (G santo subito) , è puro egoismo

E non sto dicendo una cosaccia brutta brutta


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche andare ad assisterla in questo periodo di inabilità è egoismo, per me, al pari
> 
> Ripulito il gesto da culi e medicazioni, è puro egoismo
> 
> E non sto dicendo una cosaccia brutta brutta


Per me no
Ma magari non ci intendiamo nemmeno su cosa sia l’egoismo


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me dissero (una signora che conoscevo e che mi vedeva nudo) che mi era venuto il culo molle. Avevo perso 12 chili. Ne ho ripresi 5 e ho fatto palestra, nuoto per 3 anni. Adesso ho poco tempo, ma i miei addominali e piegamenti li faccio ogni giorno. Sono cose però a cui tengo per me. Voglio mantenere un'immagine di me che mi piaccia, anche se sono tutto tranne che un palestrato. Alto e magro. La stessa ragione per cui preferisco i cappotti in inverno - di tutti i modelli, ne ho svariati tipi - alle giacche a vento. Chi se ne frega se la maggior parte delle persone compra la Colmar. In queste scelte è l'io che è centrale. In ogni caso, io adoro anche il divano, quando posso. Ho, dopo 5 anni che mi era stato dato, cominciato a vedere "The walking dead". Mia moglie lo trova terribile, ma io considero orribile "Vite al limite" o quei reality USA su Real Time. Non si può sempre fare cose che piacciono al partner, è indispensabile avere piccoli spazi personali. Perché si deve sopravvivere alla coppia.


  Questo non è mai stato in discussione credo. Lo è stato in quesa discussione il "linguaggio" e le sue finalità, comprensivo di richieste e discussioni su argomenti "sensibili" come l'aspetto fisico. Scatenando le erinni (termine non utilizzato a caso nella mitologia greca per indicare lo spirito di vendetta in ambito famigliare). Non a caso quando una donna viene tradita, il primo pensiero che le corre in testa è: Cosa ha quella più di me? e (inconsciamente) il confronto fisico balena immediato sulla scena. Ma nessuno vuole ammetterlo.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche andare ad assisterla in questo periodo di inabilità è egoismo, per me, al pari  Ripulito il gesto da giudizio morale su culi (brutto zozzone) e medicazioni (G santo subito) , è puro egoismo  E non sto dicendo una cosaccia brutta brutta


  Quoto, è una forma di egoismo che porta dentro la coppia però, non fuori.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo non è mai stato in discussione credo. Lo è stato in quesa discussione il "linguaggio" e le sue finalità, comprensivo di richieste e discussioni su argomenti "sensibili" come l'aspetto fisico. Scatenando le erinni (termine non utilizzato a caso nella mitologia greca per indicare lo spirito di vendetta in ambito famigliare). Non a caso quando una donna viene tradita, il primo pensiero che le corre in testa è: Cosa ha quella più di me? e (inconsciamente) il confronto fisico balena immediato sulla scena. Ma nessuno vuole ammetterlo.


Nessuno non lo so
Ma sicuramente non Ammetto quello che non sento 
Se fossi tradita mi domanderei se ha trovato nell’altra qualcosa che io non sono stata capace di dargli o che a me non ha chiesto. (Non parlo di pratiche sessuali) 
Inizio a pensare di essere patologica


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo non è mai stato in discussione credo. Lo è stato in quesa discussione il "linguaggio" e le sue finalità, comprensivo di richieste e discussioni su argomenti "sensibili" come l'aspetto fisico. Scatenando le erinni (termine non utilizzato a caso nella mitologia greca per indicare lo spirito di vendetta in ambito famigliare). Non a caso *quando una donna viene tradita, il primo pensiero che le corre in testa è: Cosa ha quella più di me? e (inconsciamente) il confronto fisico balena immediato sulla scena*. Ma nessuno vuole ammetterlo.


Vuoi distruggere una donna con più di 40 anni?
Tradiscila con una più giovane, che abbia la classica sfrontatezza delle ragazze giovani e la capacità di mettersi in mostra di chi ha un fisico che non ha mai sopportato una gravidanza.
La sensazione di essere come un diesel Euro 3 a Milano nell'area B d'inverno diventa palpabile.
E' una sofferenza nella sofferenza.
Vuoi distruggere l'ego di un uomo?
Tradiscilo con un 25 cm o più e fai in modo che lo venga a sapere.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi distruggere una donna con più di 40 anni?
> Tradiscila con una più giovane, che abbia la classica sfrontatezza delle ragazze giovani e la capacità di mettersi in mostra di chi ha un fisico che non ha mai sopportato una gravidanza.
> La sensazione di essere come un diesel Euro 3 a Milano nell'area B d'inverno diventa palpabile.
> E' una sofferenza nella sofferenza.
> ...


Va be.. mi ritiro 
Cerco lo psicologo


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno non lo so Ma sicuramente non Ammetto quello che non sento  Se fossi tradita mi domanderei se ha trovato nell’altra qualcosa che io non sono stata capace di dargli o che a me non ha chiesto. (Non parlo di pratiche sessuali)  Inizio a pensare di essere patologica


  Guarda che il rifiuto è una forma di tradimento della coppia.____________ Perdona la durezza, ma ci tengo a farti capire sta cosa, non so praticamente niente di te ma quando discuti qui dentro ti trovo stranamente sempre ostinatamente assertiva. Se ti facessi qualche dubbio in più su quello che asseriscono altri credo ne trarresti giovamento.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che il rifiuto è una forma di tradimento della coppia.____________ Perdona la durezza, ma ci tengo a farti capire sta cosa, non so praticamente niente di te ma quando discuti qui dentro ti trovo stranamente sempre ostinatamente assertiva. Se ti facessi qualche dubbio in più su quello che asseriscono altri credo ne trarresti giovamento.


 Doppio


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be.. mi ritiro
> Cerco lo psicologo


Se mediamente va così, non significa che sia un problema se va diversamente.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che il rifiuto è una forma di tradimento della coppia.____________ Perdona la durezza, ma ci tengo a farti capire sta cosa, non so praticamente niente di te ma quando discuti qui dentro ti trovo stranamente sempre ostinatamente assertiva. Se ti facessi qualche dubbio in più su quello che asseriscono altri credo ne trarresti giovamento.


Non ho capito cosa intendi per rifiuto
Sul resto invece grazie per la schiettezza e ci rifletterò sicuramente. Davvero. 
Domanda: in questo post hai visto qualcuno che si è fatto  venire dubbi su quello che ha asserito qualcun altro?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se mediamente va così, non significa che sia un problema se va diversamente.


Sono sollevata e concordo che mediamente vada così


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi per rifiuto Sul resto invece ti ringrazio per la schiettezza e ci rifletterò sicuramente.


  Il rifiuto di affrontare certi argomenti, l'allontanamento fisico e mentale._____________________________________Ho volutamente nel post sopra utilizzato un tipo di linguaggio che io uso abitualmente con mia moglie e che lei usa ovviamente abitualmente con me e sul quale a volte litighiamo. Il succo del ragionameto è sapersi e volersi dire anche cose scomode, lo ho fatto con te perchè cerco di farti capire sta cosa che penso sia importante, non per denigrarti o osteggiarti.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi per rifiuto Sul resto invece grazie per la schiettezza e ci rifletterò sicuramente. Davvero.  Domanda: in questo post hai visto qualcuno che si è fatto  venire dubbi su quello che ha asserito qualcun altro?


  Si, io.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il rifiuto di affrontare certi argomenti, l'allontanamento fisico e mentale._____________________________________Ho volutamente nel post sopra utilizzato un tipo di linguaggio che io uso abitualmente con mia moglie e che lei usa ovviamente abitualmente con me e sul quale a volte litighiamo. Il succo del ragionameto è sapersi e volersi dire anche cose scomode, lo ho fatto con te perchè cerco di farti capire sta cosa che penso sia importante, non per denigrarti o osteggiarti.


cioè io sono due giorni che scrivo in questo 3d e ti sembra che rifiuto di parlare di certi argomenti?
ma dove ho scritto che non se ne può parlare con me
Ho scritto più di una volta che ne parlo eccome dei miei cambiamenti o dei suoi. 
Davvero ragazzi se scrivo in maniera così incomprensibile forse meglio che non scrivo

L'essere diretti come lo sei stato con me è un pregio che apprezzo molto
Lo sono anche io, a volte anche troppo ma non amo i giri di parole o indorare le pillole


spleen ha detto:


> Si, io.


Pensa che avrei usato te come esempio di uno che non si è mosso dalla propria posizione nonostante mille tentativi di spiegazione


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, è una forma di egoismo che porta dentro la coppia però, non fuori.


Certo.. il famoso egoismo che ha "ricadute positive" anche per l'altro (o gli altri)


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> cioè io sono due giorni che scrivo in questo 3d e ti sembra che rifiuto di parlare di certi argomenti? ma dove ho scritto che non se ne può parlare con me Ho scritto più di una volta che ne parlo eccome dei miei cambiamenti o dei suoi.  Davvero ragazzi se scrivo in maniera così incomprensibile forse meglio che non scrivo   Pensa che avrei usato te come esempio di uno che non si è mosso dalla propria posizione nonostante mille tentativi di spiegazione


  Ok te lo scrivo in privato la forma di rifiuto a cui mi riferisco visto che non vuoi proprio capire.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok te lo scrivo in privato la forma di rifiuto a cui mi riferisco visto che non vuoi proprio capire.


Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me no
> Ma magari non ci intendiamo nemmeno su cosa sia l’egoismo


"Interesse specifico mio"

"Tornaconto"

"Beneficio diretto"


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Interesse specifico mio"
> 
> "Tornaconto"
> 
> "Beneficio diretto"


Ecco io farei quello che ha fatto G senza nessuna di queste motivazioni


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sembra Itala Brillanti.
> Ma chi è?


Una che ha un fisico da modella.....attempata


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco io farei quello che ha fatto G senza nessuna di queste motivazioni


E con quali motivazioni lo faresti? 
Per fare contento me?
Senso del dovere?
Amore?
È toccata a me? (Che palle..)

Quali?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con quali motivazioni lo faresti?
> Per fare contento me?
> Senso del dovere?
> Amore?
> ...


Sei il mio compagno in un momento di difficoltà. non mi viene un solo motivo per non aiutarti se hai bisogno.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Una che ha un fisico da modella.....attempata


Iris Apfel (97 anni).
Anche Itala Brillanti fu modella e a più di 70 anni (l'età esatta non la sapeva nessuno) aveva ancora quel fisico di cui parli.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sei il mio compagno in un momento di difficoltà. non mi viene un solo motivo per non aiutarti se hai bisogno.


Pensaci se ti va

Perché nella tua frase c'è un rifiuto al riflettere "sei il mio compagno. Punto"


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

per me cura è rispetto, vicinanza e condivisione.
in tutta questa profondità il corpo non rappresenta la superficie ma il veicolo per comunicare tutto questo


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi distruggere una donna con più di 40 anni?
> Tradiscila con una più giovane, che abbia la classica sfrontatezza delle ragazze giovani e la capacità di mettersi in mostra di chi ha un fisico che non ha mai sopportato una gravidanza.
> La sensazione di essere come un diesel Euro 3 a Milano nell'area B d'inverno diventa palpabile.
> E' una sofferenza nella sofferenza.
> ...


Posto che il tradimento sia comunqiue uno sviare dalla coppia, è chiaro che si tradisce cercando quello che ci sembra preferibile, tradire con la ragazzetta pimpante, è un affronto solo se la donna, sapendolo, realizza chi sia veramenre lui  in questa trasgressione... come tu dici la sofferenza nella sofferenza è gratuita per la sua insensibilità. 
Un uomo, pur nel trasgredire, offre la sua caratura anche nelle scelte.
Quanto alla "dimensione" maschile, credo non sia poi così  influente, quanto il come ci si destreggia nel rapporto.
Credo che ad un uomo seccherebbe, e non poco, sapere che la compagna lo ha tradito con uno che considera più brillante, intelligente e colto di lui... quelle sono doti non suscettibili di deterioramento e non subiscono la "forza di gravità"...


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che il tradimento sia comunqiue uno sviare dalla coppia, è chiaro che si tradisce cercando quello che ci sembra preferibile, tradire con la ragazzetta pimpante, è un affronto solo se la donna, sapendolo, realizza chi sia veramenre lui  in questa trasgressione... come tu dici la sofferenza nella sofferenza è gratuita per la sua insensibilità.  Un uomo, pur nel trasgredire, offre la sua caratura anche nelle scelte. Quanto alla "dimensione" maschile, credo non sia poi così  influente, quanto il come ci si destreggia nel rapporto. Credo che ad un uomo seccherebbe, e non poco, sapere che la compagna lo ha tradito con uno che considera più brillante, intelligente e colto di lui... quelle sono doti non suscettibili di deterioramento e non subiscono la "forza di gravità"...


  Penso che il confronto tra le doti fisiche e non di un amante scatti in entrambi i sessi in modo automatico, poi è la razionalità che "guida" le persone che ci riescono verso un orizzonte più completo e realistico. Scommetto che ci sono persone che vedono la "rivelazione" della personalità del proprio parthner proprio attraverso le persone con cui si è accompagnato nel tradimento, che spesso ( quasi sempre direi) non sono affatto meglio del parthner, anzi.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che il tradimento sia comunqiue uno sviare dalla coppia, è chiaro che si tradisce cercando quello che ci sembra preferibile, tradire con la ragazzetta pimpante, è un affronto solo se la donna, sapendolo, realizza chi sia veramenre lui  in questa trasgressione... come tu dici la sofferenza nella sofferenza è gratuita per la sua insensibilità.
> Un uomo, pur nel trasgredire, offre la sua caratura anche nelle scelte.
> Quanto alla "dimensione" maschile, credo non sia poi così  influente, quanto il come ci si destreggia nel rapporto.
> Credo *che ad un uomo seccherebbe, e non poco, sapere che la compagna lo ha tradito con uno che considera più brillante, intelligente e colto di lui.*.. quelle sono doti non suscettibili di deterioramento e non subiscono la "forza di gravità"...


Anche in questo caso vai a influire sull'autostima dell'altro, in maniera diversa, ma in alcuni casi ugualmente dirompente. Diciamo che la componente sessuale, mediamente, nell'uomo è più determinante sull'autostima, quella intellettuale non da tutti viene compresa e talvolta la reazione  di svalutazione dell'amante e della moglie porta a ridurre l'impatto.
Diciamo che se una donna tradisce un uomo per uno più ricco, la reazione più comune comprende anche la svalutazione di lei e il circoscrivere l'atto in un disegno sociale che vede chi ha meno disponibilità economiche come vittima. Diversamente, l'amante superdotato pone il maschio in una condizione di inferiorità senza appigli di alcun genere. Identicamente per la donna con differenza di età: essa non è in alcun modo sanabile. E' tradire andando a mettere il dito in una piaga.
Le conseguenze vanno oltre al tradimento della fiducia, alla rottura del patto: si riflettono anche sulla valutazione di sé che ha il tradito.
Ovviamente questo può avvenire anche quando non vi sia un tradimento: una continua svalutazione del partner può avere pesanti conseguenze psicologiche su chi la subisce.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che il confronto tra le doti fisiche e non di un amante scatti in entrambi i sessi in modo automatico, poi è la razionalità che "guida" le persone che ci riescono verso un orizzonte più completo e realistico. Scommetto che ci sono persone che vedono la "rivelazione" della personalità del proprio parthner proprio attraverso le persone con cui si è accompagnato nel tradimento, che spesso ( quasi sempre direi) non sono affatto meglio del parthner, anzi.


Hai letto "Non ti muovere"?


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai letto "Non ti muovere"?


  No, recensiscilo please.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, recensiscilo please.


La Mazzantini è una delle poche donne che sanno esplorare con una certa puntualità l'animo maschile.
E' l'amore che un uomo che apparentemente avrebbe tutto - carriera. moglie bella etc - rivolge verso una donna "di borgata".
Il manifestarsi di alcune componenti in una dimensione che trasgredisce l'immagine pubblica che ha quell'uomo, che si palesa "vero", reale in un contesto in cui altri non lo avrebbero mai visto.
E palesa la complessità dell'animo di una persona, che non sempre viene mostrata.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La Mazzantini è una delle poche donne che sanno esplorare con una certa puntualità l'animo maschile. E' l'amore che un uomo che apparentemente avrebbe tutto - carriera. moglie bella etc - rivolge verso una donna "di borgata". Il manifestarsi di alcune componenti in una dimensione che trasgredisce l'immagine pubblica che ha quell'uomo, che si palesa "vero", reale in un contesto in cui altri non lo avrebbero mai visto. E palesa la complessità dell'animo di una persona, che non sempre viene mostrata.


  Ho appena letto la trama su wikipedia, se il film è aderente lo cercherò per vederlo.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho appena letto la trama su wikipedia, se il film è aderente lo cercherò per vederlo.


Non ho visto il film, non so dirti se sia aderente o meno. Sul libro posso dirti che mi è piaciuto (anni fa), come in generale ho una buona opinione degli altri lavori della scrittrice.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho appena letto la trama su wikipedia, se il film è aderente lo cercherò per vederlo.


leggi il libro


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho visto il film, non so dirti se sia aderente o meno. Sul libro posso dirti che mi è piaciuto (anni fa), come in generale ho una buona opinione degli altri lavori della scrittrice.


mi è piaciuto molto venuto al mondo.non il film, però. ...A differenza di non ti muovere , non è lontanamente paragonabile


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggi il libro


Concordo meglio il libro...


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo meglio il libro...


Anche se Penelope è immensa


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è piaciuto molto venuto al mondo.non il film, però. ...A differenza di non ti muovere , non è lontanamente paragonabile


Anche "Nessuno si salva da solo".


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Anche se Penelope è immensa


Si è perfetta per quel ruolo, ma manca altro...


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche "Nessuno si salva da solo".


insomma.anche tu li hai letti tutti?
splendore ti è piaciuto?


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche "Nessuno si salva da solo".


  Ho viso il film. E' perfetto per la discussione di questo 3d, rivelatore anche nel titolo.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.anche tu li hai letti tutti?
> splendore ti è piaciuto?


Mi manca. Lo aggiungo alla lista.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho appena letto la trama su wikipedia, se il film è aderente lo cercherò per vederlo.





danny ha detto:


> Non ho visto il film, non so dirti se sia aderente o meno. Sul libro posso dirti che mi è piaciuto (anni fa), come in generale ho una buona opinione degli altri lavori della scrittrice.


L'ho visto 3 volte, Castellitto è bravissimo

Il film è piuttosto "fortino" però.. da adulti 

Anche perché tocca corde piuttosto particolari, dato che la "relazione" inizia con una violenza sessuale 

E lei che anziche ribellarsi  la accoglie

È un film non per tutti/e


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensaci se ti va
> 
> Perché nella tua frase c'è un rifiuto al riflettere "sei il mio compagno. Punto"


spiegami
Per me vale con qualunque persona a cui sono legata


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che il confronto tra le doti fisiche e non di un amante scatti in entrambi i sessi in modo automatico, poi è la razionalità che "guida" le persone che ci riescono verso un orizzonte più completo e realistico. Scommetto che ci sono persone che vedono la *"rivelazione" della personalità del proprio parthner proprio attraverso le persone con cui si è accompagnato nel tradimento, che spesso ( quasi sempre direi) non sono affatto meglio del parthner, anzi*.


quotissimo


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo non è mai stato in discussione credo. Lo è stato in quesa discussione il "linguaggio" e le sue finalità, comprensivo di richieste e discussioni su argomenti "sensibili" come l'aspetto fisico. Scatenando le erinni (termine non utilizzato a caso nella mitologia greca per indicare lo spirito di vendetta in ambito famigliare). Non a caso quando una donna viene tradita, il primo pensiero che le corre in testa è: Cosa ha quella più di me? e (inconsciamente) il confronto fisico balena immediato sulla scena. Ma nessuno vuole ammetterlo.


Vedi.  Credo  che si sia creato un certo malinteso legato appunto ad una sorta di “competizione”. Non chiarissima ...Sembra sia passato il concetto : “tu non puoi dirmi che ho il culo molle sennò mi offendo .”.  Ma quando mai ?
E questo Tralasciando il senso di quello che altri hanno detto... anzi, più che tralasciarlo , attribuendogli significati secondo me non calzanti. E su questo c’e stata anche  una chiusura violenta che francamente non comprendo 
Quello che io ho inteso è da cui ho preso spunto è: il mio partner desidera che io non abbia il culo molle e sono contenta che si prenda cura di me dicendomelo . (Non è così? Ho inteso male? Sono tutta orecchi )
Bene. Felicitazioni. 
Io non posso esprimere in maniera  costruttiva il concetto che per me (oh, per me eh...non pretendo sia Vangelo ),  uno che mi dice che non vuole che il mio culo sia molle, perché potrebbe risentirne il suo desiderarmi...io non lo vedo come cura nei miei confronti ma nei suoi ? 
Boh....


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> V
> *Io non posso esprimere in maniera  costruttiva il concetto che per me (oh, per me eh...non pretendo sia Vangelo ),  uno che mi dice che non vuole in culo molle, perché potrebbe risentirne il suo desiderarmi...io non lo vedo come cura nei miei confronti ma nei suoi ? *
> Boh....


:up:
Indiscutibile.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Indiscutibile.


Grazie Danny! Mi sembrava di essere diventata deficiente .


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi.  Credo  che si sia creato un certo malinteso legato appunto ad una sorta di “competizione”. Non chiarissima ...Sembra sia passato il concetto : “tu non puoi dirmi che ho il culo molle sennò mi offendo .”.  Ma quando mai ?
> E questo Tralasciando il senso di quello che altri hanno detto... anzi, più che tralasciarlo , attribuendogli significati secondo me non calzanti. E su questo c’e stata anche  una chiusura violenta che francamente non comprendo
> Quello che io ho inteso è da cui ho preso spunto è: il mio partner desidera che io non abbia il culo molle e sono contenta che si prenda cura di me dicendomelo . (Non è così? Ho inteso male? Sono tutta orecchi )
> Bene. Felicitazioni.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grazie Danny! Mi sembrava di essere diventata deficiente .


siamo in 2


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi.  Credo  che si sia creato un certo malinteso legato appunto ad una sorta di “competizione”. Non chiarissima ...Sembra sia passato il concetto : “tu non puoi dirmi che ho il culo molle sennò mi offendo .”.  Ma quando mai ?
> E questo Tralasciando il senso di quello che altri hanno detto... anzi, più che tralasciarlo , attribuendogli significati secondo me non calzanti. E su questo c’e stata anche  una chiusura violenta che francamente non comprendo
> Quello che io ho inteso è da cui ho preso spunto è: il mio partner desidera che io non abbia il culo molle e sono contenta che si prenda cura di me dicendomelo . (Non è così? Ho inteso male? Sono tutta orecchi )
> Bene. Felicitazioni.
> ...


Ti quoto. E' cura se e'  (o e' stata) cura.
E' denigrazione  (o motivazione) se sotto c'è altro.
Come si combini tutto questo... Boh 
Si va a sensazione, ma si fanno poi anche parlare i fatti. In questo senso è eloquente sia ipazia con G. che la cura. Sia tu col marito che ti guardava schifato. Che è inutile vedere cura dove c'è ben altro, dalla cura.
Ed è pure inutile piangere laddove non si trova spazio per parlare del culo molle. Che all'interno della cura se ne deve parlare eccome. All'esterno evidentemente no. Se  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] non vede questo come cura, il suo parlarne assumerebbe ben altri toni. E non c'è nulla di male in questo. Mai vista in nessuno una cura a tutto tondo.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi.  Credo  che si sia creato un certo malinteso legato appunto ad una sorta di “competizione”. Non chiarissima ...Sembra sia passato il concetto : “tu non puoi dirmi che ho il culo molle sennò mi offendo .”.  Ma quando mai ?
> E questo Tralasciando il senso di quello che altri hanno detto... anzi, più che tralasciarlo , attribuendogli significati secondo me non calzanti. E su questo c’e stata anche  una chiusura violenta che francamente non comprendo
> Quello che io ho inteso è da cui ho preso spunto è: il mio partner desidera che io non abbia il culo molle e sono contenta che si prenda cura di me dicendomelo . (Non è così? Ho inteso male? Sono tutta orecchi )
> Bene. Felicitazioni.
> ...


La prospettiva win-win in cui si colloca il dialogo che ipazia ha proposto vede il bisogno personale di ognuno messo al centro e il personale bisogno (egoistico) fa da motore per il bisogno personale altrui e arricchisce la relazione...detta male. 
Nell'ottica win-win il bisogno di uno, l'egoismo di uno è una risorsa per la relazione, per l'altro.
Il "ma" avversativo della frase in grassetto "cozza" un po' con questa prospettiva. 
Questo è quel che ho inteso io, con tutta la fatica che comporta.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> non vuole che il mio culo sia molle, perché potrebbe risentirne il suo desiderarmi...io non lo vedo come cura nei miei confronti ma nei suoi ?
> Boh....


Ma è così

Ma in una coppia nella quale la "cura" è circolare, non c'è il "cura per te" e "cura per me" .. ma la cura è circolare

Egoismo allo stato puro.

Io forse dovrei fare il tifo per il TUO culo sodo (parte fisica facente parte di TE individuo)  perché se lo tocchino e se lo godano quegli altri?

Tifo per toccarlo io.

Ma quando io mi son messo con te X anni fa, al tuo culo ci tenevi. E io mi son messo con una che teneva al suo culo

Non mi sono messo con una che aveva il culo da modella (ed è qui l'altro equivoco in cui parecchi sono incespicati)


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi.  Credo  che si sia creato un certo malinteso legato appunto ad una sorta di “competizione”. Non chiarissima ...Sembra sia passato il concetto : “tu non puoi dirmi che ho il culo molle sennò mi offendo .”.  Ma quando mai ?
> E questo Tralasciando il senso di quello che altri hanno detto... anzi, più che tralasciarlo , attribuendogli significati secondo me non calzanti. E su questo c’e stata anche  una chiusura violenta che francamente non comprendo
> Quello che io ho inteso è da cui ho preso spunto è: il mio partner desidera che io non abbia il culo molle e sono contenta che si prenda cura di me dicendomelo . (Non è così? Ho inteso male? Sono tutta orecchi )
> Bene. Felicitazioni.
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> spiegami
> Per me vale con qualunque persona a cui sono legata


Se "sei legata" ci saranno dei motivi, una storia che ha creato quel legame e che ti ha spinto a creare legame con chi ti porta le rose anziché le cambiali (esempio)

Se dopo 2 anni non ti porto più le rose ma ti porto cambiali da pagare x debiti che ho fatto, tu hai diritto a farmi notare che TI SEI LEGATA a me ANCHE per le rose

E hai diritto a chiedere IL ME che portava le rose

"Però ormai bella mia Siam sposati, le rose x te sono finite, ora ti porto le canbiali che non c'è la faccio a pagare.."

Certo.. "in nome dell'amore" si può pure fare

Ma io non ho scelto uno che mi portava le cambiali, porco ZIo!


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti quoto. E' cura se e'  (o e' stata) cura.
> E' denigrazione  (o motivazione) se sotto c'è altro.
> Come si combini tutto questo... Boh
> Si va a sensazione, ma si fanno poi anche parlare i fatti. In questo senso è eloquente sia ipazia con G. che la cura. Sia tu col marito che ti guardava schifato. Che è inutile vedere cura dove c'è ben altro, dalla cura.
> Ed è pure inutile piangere laddove non si trova spazio per parlare del culo molle. Che all'interno della cura se ne deve parlare eccome. All'esterno evidentemente no. Se  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] non vede questo come cura, il suo parlarne assumerebbe ben altri toni. E non c'è nulla di male in questo. Mai vista in nessuno una cura a tutto tondo.


Proprio così


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se "sei legata" ci saranno dei motivi, una storia che ha creato quel legame e che ti ha spinto a creare legame con chi ti porta le rose anziché le cambiali (esempio)
> 
> Se dopo 2 anni non ti porto più le rose ma ti porto cambiali da pagare x debiti che ho fatto, tu hai diritto a farmi notare che TI SEI LEGATA a me ANCHE per le rose
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d’accordo. Ma per me non è cura nei miei confronti. Soprattutto se il culo mi è un po’ sceso perché ammalandomi posso fare meno sport. 
Torniamo li.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non ho cambiato idea ? Hai selezionato post successivi che non hanno nulla a che vedere con quando ho sottolineato .
> Però, giuro, rimani pure della tua opinione perche non ho voglia (qui si sono pigra)  di fare copia incolla di infiniti post per dimostrare di aver ragione, perché non mi interessa e non credo porti a nulla X Probabilmente io e altre persone dobbiamo fare corsi di recupero . Ci può stare.


Ecco. 

questo è l'esempio di STRUTTURA comunicativa che anzichè aprire al confronto, facendo spazio alle istanze, la chiude per barricare una posizione. 

Ed è la tattica della guerra di posizione, fondamentalmente.

A dice a B:" guarda, io non ho detto x, ho detto y"
B risponde ad A :"guarda, non mi convinci, mollala qui perchè per me hai detto x."

A questo si aggiunge il ridare indietro un contenuto sotto forma di attacco, difendendo la propria posizione e barricandola nel "non sono interessata a".

Se i contenuti sono "sono attratta da altri" e la risposta è "ma tu avevi detto che eri attratta da me", "sì, sono attratta da te, ma anche da altri" e la risposta di nuovo "se sei attratta da altri allora quello che mi hai detto su di me non è vero" etc etc

E' una comunicazione fra sordi.

Si pone una istanza. L'altro la interpreta (e tu lo fai spesso, te l'avevo fatto notare anche in altro 3d chiedendoti di quotare il contenuto e la tua risposta era stata "io ho interpretato così, ma se dite che non è così la chiudo qui", e non è vero che la si chiude. Semplicemente ci si barrica nelle proprie convinzioni) a quel punto diventa un voler convincere e un voler aver ragione.

Che è qualcosa di completamente diverso da 
A dice x, B sente x ma pensa Y 
B per un momento si dimentica di Y perchè, ESSENDO INTERESSATO ad A è interessato anche a comprendere x per quanto x sia diverso da y, e non solo, proprio la diversità scatena curiosità e apertura e confronto di diversità.

Idem fa A

Qui si trova la mediazione.
Ossia ognuno parte dalla sua posizione, ASCOLTA quella dell'altro senza tradursela ma prendendola così come è e prova a vederla CAMBIANDO PROSPETTIVA per comprendere il punto di vista dell'altro.
Fatto questo si trovano le posizioni intermedie che permettono la ricomposizione di una comunicazione in cui ciò che interessa non è avere ragione ma CO-COSTRUIRE un terreno comune.

Ti ringrazio per lo spunto 

E ti ripeto che non mi hai letta con attenzione e interamente (vedi la tua risposta a @_spleen_ riguardo al post in cui descrivo altri aspetti del quadro) e mi hai interpretata secondo i tuoi schemi e i tuoi paradigmi e hai riportato i miei contenuti in quegli schemi, e che quello CHE SI CAPISCE è quello che capisci tu. Non quello che ho scritto io.

Certo è che in questo modo dire che si comunica, è una bufala.

questo non è comunicare. E posizionare il potere nella relazione. 

quanto al giurare. Non mi è mai piaciuto. L'ho sempre ritenuto un modo di dire inutile e anche irrispettoso. 
non giurarmi nulla perfavore. 
Non mi piacciono i giuramenti. 

Preferisco l'ascolto.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo. Ma per me non è cura nei miei confronti. Soprattutto se il culo mi è un po’ sceso perché ammalandomi posso fare meno sport.
> Torniamo li.


Ognuno ha modi diversi della "cura" e secondo me cambiano da coppia a coppia, e da terreno a terreno (famiglia, amanti etc..)

Se G fosse stato uno degli amanti clandestini che  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ha avuto nel passato con il cazzo che probabilmente andava ogni giorno a assisterla

"Pezzo di merda! Ora che sono inabile nemmeno mi vieni a sciacquare la topa il venerdi!"

Ma è normale.. 

La.cura si colloca nell'egoismo (buono)

Mia moglie mi dice in questi giorni di non stancarmi troppo sul lavoro (sono in preda alla organizzazione di un evento che è in corso, con mille soddisfazioni ma anche mille criticità)

Lo dice perché mi ama?.. 

Perché sono suo marito? 

Macché.. lo dice perché se crollo e stramazzo a letto, va nella merda fino al collo con una serie di impegni di questo periodo.

Ma lo so.. :mexican:


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> 
> questo è l'esempio di STRUTTURA comunicativa che anzichè aprire al confronto, facendo spazio alle istanze, la chiude per barricare una posizione.
> 
> ...


Il confronto mi piace ma..banalmente, davvero, senza tanti giri di parole. ...non me la sento (sono sincera) di investire due ore a fare copia e incolla da cellulare di quando hai detto tu, quanto io e quindi chi ha detto cosa...soprattutto quando gli scritti non sono proprio concisi.
Così come faccio fatica a trovare il tempo per allenare il culo e non farmelo diventare molle (per fortuna c’è l’ho sodo) 
Davvero, e non prenderla come aggressione . 
Credo di aver sintetizzato il  mio pensiero in questo caso. Se ti  ho letta male mi spiace ..credo comunque che il mio intervento possa essere stato uno spunto di riflessione a prescindere dall’aver interpretato bene o male quanto dici.
Spunto per chi vuole vederlo, ovviamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno ha modi diversi della "cura" e secondo me cambiano da coppia a coppia, e da terreno a terreno (famiglia, amanti etc..)
> 
> Se G fosse stato uno degli amanti clandestini che  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ha avuto nel passato con il cazzo che probabilmente andava ogni giorno a assisterla
> 
> ...


Tutto è relativo...insomma....arriviamo sempre lì.
Allora che stiamo a parlarci qui se il nero può essere blu e il rosa giallo ? 
Boh.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> La prospettiva win-win in cui si colloca il dialogo che ipazia ha proposto vede il bisogno personale di ognuno messo al centro e il personale bisogno (egoistico) fa da motore per il bisogno personale altrui e arricchisce la relazione...detta male.
> Nell'ottica win-win il bisogno di uno, l'egoismo di uno è una risorsa per la relazione, per l'altro.
> Il "ma" avversativo della frase in grassetto "cozza" un po' con questa prospettiva.
> Questo è quel che ho inteso io, con tutta la fatica che comporta.


hai inteso perfettamente. 

E l'hai espresso anche chiaramente.

I ma avversativi, le posizioni rigide, l'affermazione se tu allora io, sono escluse a priori. 

La ricerca comune nelle esigenze individuali, che per questo è importante esprimere senza filtri e importante ascoltare senza interpretare, di quel punto in cui il bisogno di uno diventa arricchimento per l'altro.

E uscire dalla prospettiva in cui "mie esigenze" e "tue esigenze" o sono sovrapponibili o sono avverse. 
Dicotomia. E considerazione degli estremi.

Ma sono invece esigenze da guardare insieme per trovarci dentro risorse.

Anche quando le esigenze di uno fan tremare la terra sotto i piedi perchè discutono una stabilità (esempio di partenza "amo lei, ma sono anche attratto da altre").

L'attrazione per altri non è sovrapponibile e sembra avversa. 

La decisione è uscire dalla dicotomia e confrontarsi oppure rimanere nella dicotomia e decidere che mi sono messa con un pirla e uno stronzo. 

Tanti scelgono il silenzio. Io li comprendo.


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2018)

Ammesso e non concesso che si possa andare in crisi di coppia per un culo diventano più molle (questione spesso fisiologica al di là dello sport, infatti nei casi impossibili si interviene chirurgicamente) mi domando cosa succede nelle coppie che hanno una predominanza preferenziale per il bel seno... lo sport fa quello che può, esiste appunto la chirurgia ormai diffusissima, con effetti spesso innaturali quando non esilaranti... La forza di gravità e l'età faranno sempre la loro parte nonostante ci si possa mettere una pezza... e se un rapporto di coppia va in crisi per quello, aveva fondamenta di argilla...
Poi per carità ognuno ha parametri e tolleranze individuali, ma in questi casi resterei sul rapporto fondato per lo più su basi estetiche.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il confronto mi piace ma..banalmente, davvero, senza tanti giri di parole. ...non me la sento (sono sincera) di investire due ore a fare copia e incolla da cellulare di quando hai detto tu, quanto io e quindi chi ha detto cosa...soprattutto quando gli scritti non sono proprio concisi.
> Così come faccio fatica a trovare il tempo per allenare il culo e non farmelo diventare molle (per fortuna c’è l’ho sodo)
> Davvero, e non prenderla come aggressione .
> Credo di aver sintetizzato il  mio pensiero in questo caso. Se ti  ho letta male mi spiace ..credo comunque che il mio intervento possa essere stato uno spunto di riflessione a prescindere dall’aver interpretato bene o male quanto dici.
> Spunto per chi vuole vederlo, ovviamente.



No, non ti piace il confronto.

Se ti piacesse non continueresti, nonostante io ti ripeta che non hai letto con attenzione e sei bloccata sulla tua visione senza spostarti di un mm, a ripetere la tua visione.

Ma non c'è problema. 

Te l'avevo scritto anche in altro 3d, le tue interpretazioni sono tue.
Se l'altro scrive altro ha scritto altro. 
E non è che se ti ostini a ribadire che SI CAPISCE così mettendo insieme i puntini allora è così. 

Hai messo insieme i puntini. Quelli che vedi tu fra l'altro, e non avendo tempo di leggere non sono neanche tutti quelli dati.
L'immagine che ne esce è una tua visione.

Non la visione che emerge dall'ascolto aperto che mentre viene attivato silenzia il proprio pensare per ascoltare quello dell'altro.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo me un po' tutti state confrontando pere con le mele - scusate la banalità.
Non esiste un torto da parte di qualcuno, ma differenti visioni che portano a diversi equilibri di coppia.
Potete discutere per giorni, ma non arriverete a una visione comune perché sono diverse le priorità individuali, che portano a differenti equilibri di coppia.
Ipazia vuole per sé un fisico tonico e trova in G. una persona che risponde a questo suo bisogno, allarmandola quando esce dai parametri che restano comunque e sempre i suoi.
E' un'esigenza di Ipazia, non un bisogno di G., non è asservita a lui in alcun modo.
Jaca invece sta portando avanti un discorso altrettanto corretto, che vede la necessità del "culo sodo" da parte di lui, che sottoponendola a un ricatto, lega il suo desiderio alla perfezione dell'aspetto estetico, che non sempre in tutte le situazioni e condizioni è ottenibile. I chili in più assunti in gravidanza non devono essere motivo per disprezzare quella che è moglie e madre dei tuoi figli: in quel caso lei subisce il disvalore attribuito dal marito (che l'ha anche tradita), anche perché ogni donna indipendentemente dal marito sa usare la bilancia e magari proprio quei chili in più possono essere in quel momento un problema per lei, che l'altro dovrebbe comprendere e accogliere, piuttosto che stigmatizzare 
Che il desiderio sessuale sia egoistico è banale dirlo, ogni uomo è attirato da parametri fisici che sono  suoi e non possono essere oggetto di mediazione.
Ma che si possa usare cuore e testa per renderlo meno umiliante per chi ci sta vicino dovrebbe essere compreso.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tutto è relativo...insomma....arriviamo sempre lì.
> Allora che stiamo a parlarci qui se il nero può essere blu e il rosa giallo ?
> Boh.


Dei diversi modi della cura

Ti racconto un aneddoto, avevo 18 anni e ero un coglione

Mi dichiarai a una ragazza che mi piaceva da morire fisicamente (ma ammetterlo anche a me stesso mi tornava male)

Ne uscì una dichiarazione orribile, in cui spiegai che mi volevo mettere con lei ma non per il suo aspetto fisico (dichiarai che non mi interessava nulla) ma per come era fatta "dentro"

Questa mi ascolto' e poi mi richiede: quindi fisicamente non sei attratto da me? .. ooh.. che bello.. meraviglioso davvero.. (il tono era ironico e incazzato)

Feci una figura di merda (al netto del NO)

Però a volte le figure di merda insegnano :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ammesso e non concesso che si possa andare in crisi di coppia per un culo diventano più molle (questione spesso fisiologica al di là dello sport, infatti nei casi impossibili si interviene chirurgicamente) mi domando cosa succede nelle coppie che hanno una predominanza preferenziale per il bel seno... lo sport fa quello che può, esiste appunto la chirurgia ormai diffusissima, con effetti spesso innaturali quando non esilaranti... La forza di gravità e l'età faranno sempre la loro parte nonostante ci si possa mettere una pezza... e se un rapporto di coppia va in crisi per quello, aveva fondamenta di argilla...
> Poi per carità ognuno ha parametri e tolleranze individuali, ma in questi casi resterei sul rapporto fondato per lo più su basi estetiche.



provo a scriverlo così.

LA questione che "la coppia va in crisi" è una interpretazione. Che ho più volte ribadito essere tale fra l'altro. 

Tanto che manco ribadire che in quel "culo molle" non è considerato l'inevitabile passare del tempo, gli inevitabili cambiamenti della vita e della fisicità è sufficiente. 

come lo specificare che il discorso non è "se tu---allora io" stile ricatto relazionale. 

Ma è invece "io ti esprimo la mia visione di te, culo molle per esempio, e ti esprimo che per come ti conosco non stai avendo cura di te. E io ti ho conosciuta come una che ha cura di sè. Non essendoci situazioni che possono portare al cambiamento della cura, cosa sta succedendo? sei ancora tu? stai cambiando?"

In una prospettiva win win in cui le esigenze di uno divengono risorsa per l'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se "sei legata" ci saranno dei motivi, una storia che ha creato quel legame e che ti ha spinto a creare legame con chi ti porta le rose anziché le cambiali (esempio)
> 
> Se dopo 2 anni non ti porto più le rose ma ti porto cambiali da pagare x debiti che ho fatto, tu hai diritto a farmi notare che TI SEI LEGATA a me ANCHE per le rose
> 
> ...


Riquoto
E sono d'accordo
infatti non sceglierei mai uno che si lega a me perchè gli porto le rose
L'incomprensione in questo 3d secondo me sta a monte


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi.  Credo  che si sia creato un certo malinteso legato appunto ad una sorta di “competizione”. Non chiarissima ...Sembra sia passato il concetto : “tu non puoi dirmi che ho il culo molle sennò mi offendo .”.  Ma quando mai ? E questo Tralasciando il senso di quello che altri hanno detto... anzi, più che tralasciarlo , attribuendogli significati secondo me non calzanti. E su questo c’e stata anche  una chiusura violenta che francamente non comprendo  Quello che io ho inteso è da cui ho preso spunto è: il mio partner desidera che io non abbia il culo molle e sono contenta che si prenda cura di me dicendomelo . (Non è così? Ho inteso male? Sono tutta orecchi ) Bene. Felicitazioni.  Io non posso esprimere in maniera  costruttiva il concetto che per me (oh, per me eh...non pretendo sia Vangelo ),  uno che mi dice che non vuole che il mio culo sia molle, perché potrebbe risentirne il suo desiderarmi...io non lo vedo come cura nei miei confronti ma nei suoi ?  Boh....





isabel ha detto:


> La prospettiva win-win in cui si colloca il dialogo che ipazia ha proposto vede il bisogno personale di ognuno messo al centro e il personale bisogno (egoistico) fa da motore per il bisogno personale altrui e arricchisce la relazione...detta male.  Nell'ottica win-win il bisogno di uno, l'egoismo di uno è una risorsa per la relazione, per l'altro. Il "ma" avversativo della frase in grassetto "cozza" un po' con questa prospettiva.  Questo è quel che ho inteso io, con tutta la fatica che comporta.


  Grazie Isabel per aver spiegato meglio di me una cosa che per me è chiara, per altre persone evidentemente un po' meno, senza che questo diventi motivo di chiusure violente o preclusive del pensiero degli altri. Consiglio a chiunque ne abbia voglia la lettura del libro di Piero Angela  -premi e punizioni- che è scitto in un linguaggio per il grande pubblico ma che nella sua estrema semplicità espositiva dà una visione abbastanza chiara di cosa sia il comportamento altruistico umano.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me un po' tutti state confrontando pere con le mele - scusate la banalità.
> Non esiste un torto da parte di qualcuno, ma differenti visioni che portano a diversi equilibri di coppia.
> Potete discutere per giorni, ma non arriverete a una visione comune perché sono diverse le priorità individuali, che portano a differenti equilibri di coppia.
> Ipazia vuole per sé un fisico tonico e trova in G. una persona che risponde a questo suo bisogno, allarmandola quando esce dai parametri che restano comunque e sempre i suoi.
> ...


il punto è che il ricatto è nella testa di @_Jacaranda_. E lo vede a priori. 
Perchè pretende di comprendere senza spostarsi di un mm dalla sua visione. 

SE G. mi trattasse come il marito di lei la tratta, e non con il tradimento...cor cazzo che sta dritto sui piedi. 
Altro che culo molle.

EDIT: agli altri tuoi interventi ti rispondo poi, mi interessano e mi danno punti di riflessione...adesso sono anche io in partenza!! E grazie dei contributi


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Nell'ottica win-win il bisogno di uno, l'egoismo di uno è una risorsa per la relazione, per l'altro.
> .


Se il tutto si incastra, si

Chiaro che se il mio EGOISMO ricerca una donna da coccolare e servire in tutto e per tutto, (proviamo a uscire dai culi mosci)  e un bel mattino vedessi che questa donna si ripara da sola il cesso che perde acqua con attrezzi vari, per me sarebbe un colpo durissimo

Non sarei felice... Il MIO egoismo non troverebbe incastro

E chiederei forse: "ma che fai?? Ma perché non hai chiesto aiuto a me.. ci sono io!!!"


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie Isabel per aver spiegato meglio di me una cosa che per me è chiara, per altre persone evidentemente un po' meno, senza che questo diventi motivo di chiusure violente o preclusive del pensiero degli altri. Consiglio a chiunque ne abbia voglia la lettura del libro di Piero Angela  -premi e punizioni- che è scitto in un linguaggio per il grande pubblico ma che nella sua estrema semplicità espositiva dà una visione abbastanza chiara di cosa sia il comportamento altruistico umano.


Perdonami ma detto così sembra, poverini non capiscono e attaccano
Qui nessuno attacca, e soprattutto, parlo per me, ho capito benissimo il punto di vista e non c'è critica in questo perchè appunto mi sembra che chi vive questa cosa come cura sia molto sereno nel viverla così
Non capisco però perchè chi non la vivrebbe in questo modo non ha capito, invece di essere anche lui libero di vivere la propria coppia con la propria idea di cura.
Ho per 10 volte chiesto: se le cose cambiano per scelta e la persona sta bene (sono stanca di parlare di culo) che succede?
Non ho ricevuto risposta.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi dice in questi giorni di non stancarmi troppo sul lavoro (sono in preda alla organizzazione di un evento che è in corso, con mille soddisfazioni ma anche mille criticità)
> 
> Lo dice perché mi ama?..
> 
> ...


Però dipende. Leggendo queste tue parole, e il finale da te interpretato mi viene da pensare che tu dai questa interpretazione perchè nel vostro rapporto ci sono molti altri elementi che ti fanno sentire non amato.
La condivisione della vita (nel tuo caso matrimonio e i figli) e la connessione tra le vostre vite fan si che quel che cade su uno ricada nell'altro. Se tu dici ad un tuo figlio "mi raccomando stai attento quando attraversi la strada" lo fai pensando: "che se ti fai male mi tocca prenderti e portarti in ospedale, chiedere permesso al lavoro, far saltare X appuntamento, fare avanti e indietro a portarti a far terapie, pagare ripetizioni perchè poi salti scuola" e guarda che ci sono genitori che completano proprio la frase (l'ho sentito, anche se non nei termini che ho scritto, esagerati).
Sentendo frasi simili non mi viene da pensare che il genitore sia egoista e non ami il figlio (potrebbe anche essere, ma andrebbe fatta un'indagine più approfondita e di altro tipo) ma che magari sia un po' tirato, stanco e penso che non sia proprio il top dire cose simili ad una persona che si ama (tanto più se bambino).
Nell'ambito familiare mi verrebbe un poco da dire un "tu sei me", nel senso che quel che cade nella tua pelle (ma anche anima spirito) cade nella mia, e siccome non posso starti attaccato h24 ti chiedo di tutelarti e di tutelare anche il nostro rapporto in un certo senso, la nostra famiglia.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Prego...e siccome a me sembra sia tu a fornire spunti, ti ringrazio a mia volta.
> 
> I lupi. Bellissima immagine. Una presa forte e morbida contemporaneamente.
> La bocca del lupo è un posto sicuro dove si cresce e lo si fa con la giusta protezione.
> ...



Anche io rispondo "grazie" e non crepi.
Ho una visione molto simile alla tua dei lupi.

ti rileggo e ti rispondo con calma. (adesso sono di corsa e non ho tutta l'attenzione che serve)
In quel che scrivi ci sono questioni e spunti su cui avrei molto piacere confrontarmi con te 

Grazie ancora


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riquoto
> E sono d'accordo
> infatti non sceglierei mai uno che si lega a me perchè gli porto le rose
> L'incomprensione in questo 3d secondo me sta a monte


Non c'è incomprensione

È il "culo moscio" che ha mandato in confusione

Succede sempre così.. anche col sesso.. tranquilla


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> i*l punto è che il ricatto è nella testa di @Jacaranda. E lo vede a priori.*
> Perchè pretende di comprendere senza spostarsi di un mm dalla sua visione.
> 
> SE G. mi trattasse come il marito di lei la tratta, e non con il tradimento...cor cazzo che sta dritto sui piedi.
> ...


No, lei lo vede per esperienza, probabilmente, magari perché l'ha avvertito in qualche modo.
Non abbiamo tutti la stessa storia, esattamente come può capitare in determinati momenti della vita di non avere lo stesso culo. 
Non state però dicendo cose molto diverse: ognuna di voi vuole essere accolta dall'altro, solo in differenti modi.
E non sottoposta ad alcun ricatto, ma amata per come si è.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è incomprensione
> 
> È il "culo moscio" che ha mandato in confusione
> 
> Succede sempre così.. anche col sesso.. tranquilla


Non sono agitata
E non sono in confusione, tranquillo


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però dipende. Leggendo queste tue parole, e il finale da te interpretato mi viene da pensare che tu dai questa interpretazione perchè nel vostro rapporto ci sono molti altri elementi che ti fanno sentire non amato.
> .


Io sono "maschio di famiglia" da quando avevo 9 anni

So cosa porto e so cosa prendo, senza vestitini dell'amore, sin da quando son cresciuto da piccolo

E lo tengo bene a mente, senza tante segate

Nell'esempio di prima la "cura" per me è legata al "servizio"

Esattamente come la cura di un culo è legata al servizio che ritorna 

Il meccanismo è quello, ripulito da amori e altre cose

Ed è un fenomeno meccanico riscontrabile in ogni coppia a ogni livello per mille diversi contesti

Sempre che uno abbia la capacità di spogliarlo dal resto

Cosa non ti quadra di preciso?


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Proprio così



Il che comprende che se mi fai saltare dal divano all'inno del "ti stai lasciando andare!" , a me non mi stai curando. Mi stai semplicemente rompendo i coglioni.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

Ho passato la mattina a chiappe strette , stasera prova culo del venerdi  con mio marito.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perdonami ma detto così sembra, poverini non capiscono e attaccano Qui nessuno attacca, e soprattutto, parlo per me, ho capito benissimo il punto di vista e non c'è critica in questo perchè appunto mi sembra che chi vive questa cosa come cura sia molto sereno nel viverla così Non capisco però perchè chi non la vivrebbe in questo modo non ha capito, invece di essere anche lui libero di vivere la propria coppia con la propria idea di cura. Ho per 10 volte chiesto: se le cose cambiano per scelta e la persona sta bene (sono stanca di parlare di culo) che succede? Non ho ricevuto risposta.


 Perchè lo ho detto ormai 20 volte, la supina accettazione non è cura. Se ti dà fastidio parlare di culi flosci (anche a me del resto) sposta il focus non sullo status fisico ma sul comportamento delle persone: Se tuo marito cambiasse atteggiamento verso le altre donne e con serenità cominciasse a tampinarle con atteggiamenti che ti dessero fastidio l'accetteresti? E come andrebbe a finire? Guarda che in termini comportamentali la cura di se stessi e l'atteggiamento verso gli altri sono entrambi "scelte" individuali.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho passato la mattina a chiappe strette , stasera prova culo del venerdi  con mio marito.


Grazie per questo momento di importante condivisione.
Farò il tifo per il tuo culo.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il che comprende che se mi fai saltare dal divano all'inno del "ti stai lasciando andare!" , a me non mi stai curando. Mi stai semplicemente rompendo i coglioni.


E si ritorna al "farsi i cazzi propri" (ero atletica e scattante, ora sto sul divano e mi faccio i cazzi miei, e non mi rompere i coglioni.. poooooRCooo.. :mexican: )

E le strade iniziano a separarsi

Poi salta fuori che hai un'altra.. "poooooVCo.. io ero qui sul divano, poverina.. e questo poooVCo usciva con una vestita come una bbottana.. " :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè lo ho detto ormai 20 volte, la supina accettazione non è cura. Se ti dà fastidio parlare di culi flosci (anche a me del resto) sposta il focus non sullo status fisico ma sul comportamento delle persone: Se tuo marito cambiasse atteggiamento verso le altre donne e con serenità cominciasse a tampinarle con atteggiamenti che ti dessero fastidio l'accetteresti? E come andrebbe a finire? Guarda che in termini comportamentali la cura di se stessi e l'atteggiamento verso gli altri sono entrambi "scelte" individuali.


Appunto che il cambiamento e' la chiave di volta. O almeno un campanello di allarme.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie per questo momento di importante condivisione.
> Farò il tifo per il tuo culo.


grazie per la vicinanza


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto che il cambiamento e' la chiave di volta. O almeno un campanello di allarme.


  Esatto, solo che qui parlando di quelli fisici si è finiti nel fosso.  Sono argomento sensibile evidentemente...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè lo ho detto ormai 20 volte, la supina accettazione non è cura. Se ti dà fastidio parlare di culi flosci (anche a me del resto) sposta il focus non sullo status fisico ma sul comportamento delle persone: Se tuo marito cambiasse atteggiamento verso le altre donne e con serenità cominciasse a tampinarle con atteggiamenti che ti dessero fastidio l'accetteresti? E come andrebbe a finire? Guarda che in termini comportamentali la cura di se stessi e l'atteggiamento verso gli altri sono entrambi "scelte" individuali.



Ti giuro che non mi infastidisce parlare di culi molli
Se cambiasse il carattere lo affronterei e glielo direi. Ma il suo carattere è stato il motivo per cui l'ho scelto.
Se mettesse 10 kg glielo direi per accertarmi che stesse bene ma non essendo quello il motivo per cui l'ho sposato non sarebbe terreno di scontro.
io non ho detto che G sbaglia a volere il culo sodo nè che [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non deve seguire quello che entrambi vogliono. 
ho detto che io non leggo come cura il controllare il mio culo. Per cui uno che controlla il mio culo probabilmente non lo avrei scelto. 
Non so se sono stata più chiara


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono "maschio di famiglia" da quando avevo 9 anni
> 
> So cosa porto e so cosa prendo, senza vestitini dell'amore, sin da quando son cresciuto da piccolo
> 
> ...


Non c'è niente che non mi quadra. Ho solo espresso un pensiero 
Non capisco bene quanto mi hai scritto ora visto che cura è un termine che qui nel forum è amore. Ossia l'amore è la cura, ci ho letto pagine e pagine che girano attorno a questo.
Delle tue parole non capisco il cura = amore = servizio "ripulito da amori". 
La questione culo a me non ha scolvolto, l'ho presa come un esempio collocandolo in una coppia di sportivi.
Ci sono coppie con culo mollo e la panza che avranno i loro termini di cura.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> C Ed è il suo sguardo, le sue mani, il suo toccarmi il *culo* e saggiarne la consistenza e lo stesso con il seno o i muscoli delle braccia. E' ristorante. E' casa.





Jacaranda ha detto:


> I
> Così come faccio fatica a trovare il tempo per allenare il culo e non farmelo diventare molle (*per fortuna c’è l’ho sodo) *
> .





Minerva ha detto:


> Ho passato la mattina a *chiappe strette*, stasera prova culo del venerdi  con mio marito.





Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie per questo momento di importante condivisione.
> *Farò il tifo per il tuo culo*.





Nocciola ha detto:


> T
> ho detto che io non leggo come cura il *controllare il mio culo*. Per cui uno che controlla il mio culo probabilmente non lo avrei scelto.
> Non so se sono stata più chiara





Marjanna ha detto:


> N
> *La questione culo a me* non ha scolvolto


Dieci pagine ancora e mi metterò a fare come Tinto Brass.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non mi infastidisce parlare di culi molli Se cambiasse il carattere lo affronterei e glielo direi. Ma il suo carattere è stato il motivo per cui l'ho scelto. Se mettesse 10 kg glielo direi per accertarmi che stesse bene ma non essendo quello il motivo per cui l'ho sposato non sarebbe terreno di scontro. io non ho detto che G sbaglia a volere il culo sodo nè che [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non deve seguire quello che entrambi vogliono.  ho detto che io non leggo come cura il controllare il mio culo. Per cui uno che controlla il mio culo probabilmente non lo avrei scelto.  Non so se sono stata più chiara


 Avere scelto qualcuno per il suo carattere non ti mette al riparo dai cambiamenti del medesimo.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dieci pagine ancora e mi metterò a fare come Tinto Brass.


Ti aiuto.

Sono una esteta, col culo degli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Avere scelto qualcuno per il suo carattere non ti mette al riparo dai cambiamenti del medesimo.


No e infatti se cambiasse sarebbe motivo di scontro, l'ho scritto


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non ti piace il confronto.
> 
> Se ti piacesse non continueresti, nonostante io ti ripeta che non hai letto con attenzione e sei bloccata sulla tua visione senza spostarti di un mm, a ripetere la tua visione.
> 
> ...


Ti sei resa conto che siamo in due allora ?
Credo di no.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non c'è niente che non mi quadra. Ho solo espresso un pensiero
> Non capisco bene quanto mi hai scritto ora visto che cura è un termine che qui nel forum è amore. Ossia l'amore è la cura, ci ho letto pagine e pagine che girano attorno a questo.
> Delle tue parole non capisco il cura = amore = servizio "ripulito da amori".
> La questione culo a me non ha scolvolto, l'ho presa come un esempio collocandolo in una coppia di sportivi.
> Ci sono coppie con culo mollo e la panza che avranno i loro termini di cura.


Ho capito.. 

E in linea di massima sono anche d'accordo.. ma non capisco ancora dove hai sentito che io "non mi sentirei amato"

Svolgere un lavoro pesante, fisico..
o un lavoro di tipo idraulico, tecnico, o anche (ultimo esempio di pochi GG fa) cambiare la scheda della SIM al telefono, è parte della forma della cura tra me e mia moglie.

Si può anche chiamare amore, se non si scivola nel "allora se mi ami.. dovresti . Etc..

Mia moglie è capacissima di cambiare la SIM al cellulare

Se mi chiede di farlo, mi "chiede cura"

Se io lo faccio volentieri, offro cura (volentieri)

Quindi.. se io le "servo" per fare certe cose (più complesse di un cambio SIM) questa è una forma di cura

Se lei si preoccupa che non mi stanchi Perché nei prossimi giorni le servo per arredare due stanze, io non dico: sbottando "eh già.. ecco il Miccio prontoa vaffanculo va"

SO che le servo.. e non mi sconvolge (come sconvolgere bene molti)

Perché SO che tra noi è una forma di cura

Se chiamasse il montatore di armadi io non mi sentierei sollevato e felice"

Mi sentirei trascurato

Questo nel nostro paradigma relazionale

Ovviamente vale anche a contrario x altre mille cose

Non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No e infatti se cambiasse sarebbe motivo di scontro, l'ho scritto


  Ma come? Non eri tu quella che ha detto che bisogna accettare i cambiamenti dentro la coppia se chi li matura lo fa con serenità?  (Vedi come cambaino le cose se sposti il focus su carattere e scelte personali)...


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito..
> 
> E in linea di massima sono anche d'accordo.. ma non capisco ancora dove hai sentito che io "non mi sentirei amato"
> 
> ...


Ho capito. Quella che non ti sentissi amato è l'impressione che mi è arrivata sommando messaggi nel tempo che hai scritto qua e là, ma chiaramente posso sbagliare. E ben venga in questo caso


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei riuscita a spiegarti, ma nel neretto che ti ho sottolineato è evidente che la coppia è in crisi per entrambi e per ragioni differenti.
> Se una persona considera inaccettabile un comportamento altrui, è evidente che con quella persona non ci può stare.
> Non è in sé in discussione il motivo dell'atteggiamento del partner, ma quanto risulti compatibile con le aspettative dell'altro.


Il nodo era associare al corpo il DESIDERIO, poi è diventato cura ed esortazione alla attenzione per esprimere la propria essenza, ma, guarda caso, nessuno viene esortato a leggere di più o a continuare pianoforte, altrimenti non è più l’affascinante persona che si è conosciuto. E, guarda caso, fioccano esempi di ripristino del corpo dopo il parto anche in età di allattamento minimo del pupo, perché altrimenti oh quella pancia non rientra! Senza nemmeno sapere che dopo il parto, in una persona magra, dipende dal riassestamento degli organi interni che avviene in tempi individuali. Io ero come prima (bei tempi!) dopo una settimana, delle amiche ci hanno messo sei mesi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che fatica
> È dall’inizio che dico che per me quella non è cura ma è egoismo. E mi riferisco a far notare che il culo e diventato molle .
> Lei la vive come cura? Èserena?  È la copia che vuole? Posso solo essere felice per lei .
> Ma dire che non è la coppia che vorrei non è dire che non accetto che mi si faccia il commento sul culo molle. Mentre quello che sta passando è questo


Se i verdi fossero liberi saresti diventata...una marziana :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come? Non eri tu quella che ha detto che bisogna accettare i cambiamenti dentro la coppia se chi li matura lo fa con serenità?  (Vedi come cambaino le cose se sposti il focus su carattere e scelte personali)...


Ti rispondo con calma perchè proprio non ci capiamo.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito. Quella che non ti sentissi amato è l'impressione che mi è arrivata sommando messaggi nel tempo che hai scritto qua e là, ma chiaramente posso sbagliare. E ben venga in questo caso


Bisogna mettersi d'accordo sul significato di amore

Io servo

Lei serve a me

Questa è la base

Che è l'esatto contrario dell'amore incondizionato che a volte qui si decanta

In quel senso non mi sento amato, ma non mi sono mai sentito amato, e mi piace commentare divertito chi ci si sente e chi sente di amare cosi

Perché anche tra le righe scritte si capisce benissimo che non è vero 

A partire dai "vaffa" che si prenderebbe un ragazzo alla radio :carneval:

Suonerebbe buffo no?

"Ti amo incondizionatamente però se commenti il mio culo, ma vaffa" :carneval:

"Ti amo incondizionatamente, però se sei attratto da una certa donna, ma vaffa" :carneval:


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2018)

alla fine siamo tutti condannati a subire la forza di gravità e non c'è chirurgia o squot che tengono....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo non è mai stato in discussione credo. Lo è stato in quesa discussione il "linguaggio" e le sue finalità, comprensivo di richieste e discussioni su argomenti "sensibili" come l'aspetto fisico. Scatenando le erinni (termine non utilizzato a caso nella mitologia greca per indicare lo spirito di vendetta in ambito famigliare). Non a caso quando una donna viene tradita, il primo pensiero che le corre in testa è: Cosa ha quella più di me? e (inconsciamente) il confronto fisico balena immediato sulla scena. Ma nessuno vuole ammetterlo.


Visto che l’uomo pensa subito alle dimensioni, non è indicativo della lucidità del momento.
Veramente io ho pensato subito che era stronza e patetica.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il nodo era associare al corpo il DESIDERIO, poi è diventato cura ed esortazione alla attenzione per esprimere la propria essenza, ma, guarda caso, nessuno viene esortato a leggere di più o a continuare pianoforte, altrimenti non è più l’affascinante persona che si è conosciuto. E, guarda caso, fioccano esempi di ripristino del corpo dopo il parto anche in età di allattamento minimo del pupo, perché altrimenti oh quella pancia non rientra! Senza nemmeno sapere che dopo il parto, in una persona magra, dipende dal riassestamento degli organi interni che avviene in tempi individuali. Io ero come prima (bei tempi!) dopo una settimana, delle amiche ci hanno messo sei mesi.


 E chi te lo ha detto che nessuno esorti a leggere di più o a studiare pianoforte? O a dedicarsi con maggiore impegno a qualche attività di crescita personale?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me cura è rispetto, vicinanza e condivisione.
> in tutta questa profondità il corpo non rappresenta la superficie ma il veicolo per comunicare tutto questo


Direi anche...ci mancherebbe altro che non lo facesse!


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> alla fine siamo tutti condannati a subire la forza di gravità e non c'è chirurgia o squot che tengono....


cade la faccia...figuriamoci il culo.
spetta ..._supererò le barriere gravitazionali _
la vera cura è la sua
(so quanto ti piace questa canzone...brunetta)


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi.  Credo  che si sia creato un certo malinteso legato appunto ad una sorta di “competizione”. Non chiarissima ...Sembra sia passato il concetto : “tu non puoi dirmi che ho il culo molle sennò mi offendo .”.  Ma quando mai ?
> E questo Tralasciando il senso di quello che altri hanno detto... anzi, più che tralasciarlo , attribuendogli significati secondo me non calzanti. E su questo c’e stata anche  una chiusura violenta che francamente non comprendo
> Quello che io ho inteso è da cui ho preso spunto è: il mio partner desidera che io non abbia il culo molle e sono contenta che si prenda cura di me dicendomelo . (Non è così? Ho inteso male? Sono tutta orecchi )
> Bene. Felicitazioni.
> ...





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grazie Danny! Mi sembrava di essere diventata deficiente .


È un po’ come se uno mi regala un intimo particolarmente sexy commento (SCHERZANDO) “che bel regalo TI sei fatto”.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Proviamo così cercando di riassumere:
Ipazia
G (povero G che mi sta anche tanto simpatico ) mi fa notare se il mio culo si ammoscia e io la considero cura
G ha in testa un tipo di donna che lui desidera e io la rispecchio, quindi il suo desiderio di me è legato a quella che sono
Nocciola
Io non la considero cura e sarebbe una cosa che mi fa incazzare l’idea che mi desidera per la mia forma fisica e che se questa cambia potrebbe cambiare il suo desiderio
Voglio essere amata per quello che sono indipendentemente dal fatto che il mio culo cambia
Non sceglierei un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla mia forma fisica
Mi piace potermi lasciare andare ogni tanto e essere desiderata anche in quei momenti
Non comprendendo quel tipo di desiderio non comprendo la cura e faccio scelte diverse
Non migliori non peggiori, diverse.
Ipazia è serena nella sua coppia e si sente curata, posso solo essere molto contenta per lei.
Io non sarei serena, non mi sentirei curata, non riuscirei a stare in una coppia così
Lei sicuramente non starebbe in una coppia come la desidero io. Non mi sento mica attaccata per questo. E continuo a sentirmi curata
Quindi il cambiamento che non accetto è quello per le cose che io ritengo importanti, esattamente come G, solo che sono cambiamenti in ambiti diversi
Lei accetterebbe cambiamenti che io non accetto e viceversa.
Quindi non puoi prescindere dal culo molle perché è da li che siamo partiti.
Se togli quello e cambi ilmotivo della cura cambia il discorso


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un po’ come se uno mi regala un intimo particolarmente sexy commento (SCHERZANDO) “che bel regalo TI sei fatto”.


In generale non è però sempre così.
Molte donne sono gratificate dal desiderio maschile, altre dall'immagine che proiettano di sé attraverso gli abiti o l'intimo.
Nei negozi di intimo gli uomini infatti sono mosche bianche, ma i completini sexy sono sempre più diffusi.
Non lo si fa per gli altri, ma per sé stessi e per quello che si vuole ottenere col proprio corpo.
Idem per le mie scelte in fatto di abbigliamento.
Il desiderio sia per uomo che per la donna è sempre egoistico.
E' l'amore che lo stempera rendendo il rapporto altruistico e facendo comprendere se è il caso o meno di regalare un completino sexy a quella particolare persona.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Proviamo così cercando di riassumere:
> Ipazia
> G (povero G che mi sta anche tanto simpatico ) mi fa notare se il mio culo si ammoscia e io la considero cura
> G ha in testa un tipo di donna che lui desidera e io la rispecchio, quindi il suo desiderio di me è legato a quella che sono
> ...


Ma infatti è il "culo" che porta fuori strada (e fuori di testa)

Te fisicamente.. una parte di te che tradizionalmente CURi con attenzione ce l'hai?

Che so.. i capelli, le unghie.. una qualche parte del tuo corpo, che al tuo compagno piace per la cura che gli dedichi, esiste?

Una parte del tuo corpo dove "metti cura e attenzione" .. una qualsiasi

Nulla..?

Mai esistita. ?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Proviamo così cercando di riassumere:
> Ipazia
> G (povero G che mi sta anche tanto simpatico ) mi fa notare se il mio culo si ammoscia e io la considero cura
> G ha in testa un tipo di donna che lui desidera e io la rispecchio, quindi il suo desiderio di me è legato a quella che sono
> ...


:up:
Siete solo diverse, infatti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ammesso e non concesso che si possa andare in crisi di coppia per un culo diventano più molle (questione spesso fisiologica al di là dello sport, infatti nei casi impossibili si interviene chirurgicamente) mi domando cosa succede nelle coppie che hanno una predominanza preferenziale per il bel seno... lo sport fa quello che può, esiste appunto la chirurgia ormai diffusissima, con effetti spesso innaturali quando non esilaranti... La forza di gravità e l'età faranno sempre la loro parte nonostante ci si possa mettere una pezza... e se un rapporto di coppia va in crisi per quello, aveva fondamenta di argilla...
> Poi per carità ognuno ha parametri e tolleranze individuali, ma in questi casi resterei sul rapporto fondato per lo più su basi estetiche.


Conosco una coppia in cui il problema era il seno :unhappy:. Lei magrissima dopo due figli, poco più che quarantenne, lo aveva come è immaginabile. Lei fece l’intervento e altre cose per assecondare il bisogno di vivacizzare, dopo il calo del desiderio di lui. Poi lui la tradì con una diciannovenne. Poi si separarono. Dopo un periodo si rimisero insieme, non durò.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Proviamo così cercando di riassumere: Ipazia G (povero G che mi sta anche tanto simpatico ) mi fa notare se il mio culo si ammoscia e io la considero cura G ha in testa un tipo di donna che lui desidera e io la rispecchio, quindi il suo desiderio di me è legato a quella che sono Nocciola Io non la considero cura e sarebbe una cosa che mi fa incazzare l’idea che mi desidera per la mia forma fisica e che se questa cambia potrebbe cambiare il suo desiderio Voglio essere amata per quello che sono indipendentemente dal fatto che il mio culo cambia Non sceglierei un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla mia forma fisica Mi piace potermi lasciare andare ogni tanto e essere desiderata anche in quei momenti Non comprendendo quel tipo di desiderio non comprendo la cura e faccio scelte diverse Non migliori non peggiori, diverse. Ipazia è serena nella sua coppia e si sente curata, posso solo essere molto contenta per lei. Io non sarei serena, non mi sentirei curata, non riuscirei a stare in una coppia così Lei sicuramente non starebbe in una coppia come la desidero io. Non mi sento mica attaccata per questo. E continuo a sentirmi curata Quindi il cambiamento che non accetto è quello per le cose che io ritengo importanti, esattamente come G, solo che sono cambiamenti in ambiti diversi Lei accetterebbe cambiamenti che io non accetto e viceversa. Quindi non puoi prescindere dal culo molle perché è da li che siamo partiti. Se togli quello e cambi ilmotivo della cura cambia il discorso


  Tutto bene come sunto ma c'è un errore gravissimo, una trappola che è il vero punto di tutti i post scritti da [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]: Lei non sceglie un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua forma fisica. Lei ha scelto un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua --volontà di cura-- per la sua forma fisica. In questa frase sta l'equivoco ed il malinteso di tutto il 3d. Lei stessa lo ha confermato diverse volte a dispetto delle frasi estrapolate dai contesti e riportate.-Lei puo smentirmi in ogni momento comunque, se ho capito male o frainteso quello che vuole dire, è sempre difficile entrare nella testa altrui.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il "culo" che porta fuori strada (e fuori di testa)
> 
> Te fisicamente.. una parte di te che tradizionalmente CURi con attenzione ce l'hai?
> 
> ...


Vuoi ridere? Le unghie, le ho gellate e adoro cambiare colore
Dici che può influire sulla mia coppia ?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto bene come sunto ma c'è un errore gravissimo, una trappola che è il vero punto di tutti i post scritti da @_ipazia_: Lei non sceglie un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua forma fisica. Lei ha scelto un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua --volontà di cura-- per la sua forma fisica. In questa frase sta l'equivoco ed il malinteso di tutto il 3d. Lei stessa lo ha confermato diverse volte a dispetto delle frasi estrapolate dai contesti e riportate.-Lei puo smentirmi in ogni momento comunque, se ho capito male o frainteso quello che vuole dire, è sempre difficile entrare nella testa altrui.


E quindi? Io non lo avrei scelto
Guarda che tutto ruota intorno a cosa per lei è cura e cosa lo è per me
Mi sembra che tu non voglia accettare che ci sono persone per cui quel tipo di cura non è importante.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però dipende. Leggendo queste tue parole, e il finale da te interpretato mi viene da pensare che tu dai questa interpretazione perchè nel vostro rapporto ci sono molti altri elementi che ti fanno sentire non amato.
> La condivisione della vita (nel tuo caso matrimonio e i figli) e la connessione tra le vostre vite fan si che quel che cade su uno ricada nell'altro. Se tu dici ad un tuo figlio "mi raccomando stai attento quando attraversi la strada" lo fai pensando: "che se ti fai male mi tocca prenderti e portarti in ospedale, chiedere permesso al lavoro, far saltare X appuntamento, fare avanti e indietro a portarti a far terapie, pagare ripetizioni perchè poi salti scuola" e guarda che ci sono genitori che completano proprio la frase (l'ho sentito, anche se non nei termini che ho scritto, esagerati).
> Sentendo frasi simili non mi viene da pensare che il genitore sia egoista e non ami il figlio (potrebbe anche essere, ma andrebbe fatta un'indagine più approfondita e di altro tipo) ma che magari sia un po' tirato, stanco e penso che non sia proprio il top dire cose simili ad una persona che si ama (tanto più se bambino).
> Nell'ambito familiare mi verrebbe un poco da dire un "tu sei me", nel senso che quel che cade nella tua pelle (ma anche anima spirito) cade nella mia, e siccome non posso starti attaccato h24 ti chiedo di tutelarti e di tutelare anche il nostro rapporto in un certo senso, la nostra famiglia.


Invece io penso non solo che il genitore sia egoista, ma anche così insipiente e improvvido da comunicare al figlio che il suo farsi male sarebbe solo una seccatura. Ne ho sentiti e ne sono rimasta inorridita. Mai mi sono sognata di far vivere al miei nulla  come una seccatura nei miei confronti.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto bene come sunto ma c'è un errore gravissimo, una trappola che è il vero punto di tutti i post scritti da @_ipazia_: Lei non sceglie un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua forma fisica. Lei ha scelto un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua --volontà di cura-- per la sua forma fisica. In questa frase sta l'equivoco ed il malinteso di tutto il 3d. Lei stessa lo ha confermato diverse volte a dispetto delle frasi estrapolate dai contesti e riportate.-Lei puo smentirmi in ogni momento comunque, se ho capito male o frainteso quello che vuole dire, è sempre difficile entrare nella testa altrui.


Spleen, è una questione di lana caprina...
La cura di G. non è altruistica, perché è mossa dal desiderio che Ipa ha generato.
Ci stiamo muovendo sempre in un campo che è sempre egoistico per necessità.
Se IO desidero VOGLIO, non do.
E' un atteggiamento normale e corretto, l'errore sta nel voler introdurre nel campo del desiderio l'altruismo, e lo sto ribadendo da un po'.
Ipa ha desiderio di avere un corpo sodo, G. asseconda e promuove questo suo desiderio, avendo allo stesso tempo voglia di quel corpo sodo e proponendosi come alleato.
Non è disposizione verso l'altro, ma comunanza di intenti.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quindi? Io non lo avrei scelto Guarda che tutto ruota intorno a cosa per lei è cura e cosa lo è per me Mi sembra che tu non voglia accettare che ci sono persone per cui quel tipo di cura non è importante.


  Vedi che ti polarizzi attorno a te stessa? Io ho parlato di Ipazia e tu subito hai personalizzato. Comunque se tu non vuoi essere amata anche per la cura che hai del tuo corpo ma -nonostante - questo auguri.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedi che ti polarizzi attorno a te stessa? Io ho parlato di Ipazia e tu subito hai personalizzato. Comunque se tu non vuoi essere amata anche per la cura che hai del tuo corpo ma -nonostante - questo auguri.


Non tutti danno la stessa importanza al fisico e soprattutto a un certo tipo di fisico.
Nocciola ha fatto certe scelte, Ipazia altre.
Legittime entrambe.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vuoi ridere? Le unghie, le ho gellate e adoro cambiare colore
> Dici che può influire sulla mia coppia ?


Perfetto, le unghie, le mani.. che x inciso a me piacciono moltissimo

Io 2 mesi fa in ufficio conobbi una donna e restai folgorato dalle sue mani.. erano una poesia, curatissime in modo osceno, ma perfette

Aveva un culo NORMALE (udite udite)

Se io mi ci metto insieme, quella sua cura per le mani è parte di lei, del suo essere individuo, mi trasmette cose, fantasie, desiderio (proprio come un culo, no?)

Ebbene se dopo 2 anni le avesse tutte scalcinate e trascurate ci sarebbe qualcosa che è cambiato o no??

Che succede?

Quelle mani così curate, quel CERVELLO che andava a curarle, che fine ha fatto??

Sono mani, non è il culo.

Rende l'esempio?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, lei lo vede per esperienza, probabilmente, magari perché l'ha avvertito in qualche modo.
> Non abbiamo tutti la stessa storia, esattamente come può capitare in determinati momenti della vita di non avere lo stesso culo.
> Non state però dicendo cose molto diverse: ognuna di voi vuole essere accolta dall'altro, solo in differenti modi.
> E non sottoposta ad alcun ricatto, ma amata per come si è.


No era stato scritto così. Ed è la seconda volta che parte una discussione simile nel forum da un post simile che poi si modifica. Può benissimo essere che chi segue la discussione abbia letto frettolosamente o parzialmente inizialmente e poi abbia letto solo le precisazioni successive. Ma non credo che si debba far passare per proiezioni le posizioni di chi ha capito quello che è stato detto nel primo post.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No era stato scritto così. Ed è la seconda volta che parte una discussione simile nel forum da un post simile che poi si modifica. Può benissimo essere che chi segue la discussione abbia letto frettolosamente o parzialmente inizialmente e poi abbia letto solo le precisazioni successive. Ma non credo che si debba far passare per proiezioni le posizioni di chi ha capito quello che è stato detto nel primo post.


I post servono da spunto, poi ognuno descrive parti di sé.


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto bene come sunto ma c'è un errore gravissimo, una trappola che è il vero punto di tutti i post scritti da @_ipazia_: Lei non sceglie un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua forma fisica. Lei ha scelto un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua --volontà di cura-- per la sua forma fisica. In questa frase sta l'equivoco ed il malinteso di tutto il 3d. Lei stessa lo ha confermato diverse volte a dispetto delle frasi estrapolate dai contesti e riportate.-Lei puo smentirmi in ogni momento comunque, se ho capito male o frainteso quello che vuole dire, è sempre difficile entrare nella testa altrui.


Peró un uomo che mi desidera perché mi prendo cura della mia forma fisica (il beneficio del dubbio sul fine ultimo io lo lascio) mi abbraccia e mi chiede come mai non vado più a correre come prima (o in palestra, o altro).... molto prima che il culo mi diventi molle per questo.

Secondo me.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Spleen, è una questione di lana caprina... La cura di G. non è altruistica, perché è mossa dal desiderio che Ipa ha generato. Ci stiamo muovendo sempre in un campo che è sempre egoistico per necessità. Se IO desidero VOGLIO, non do. E' un atteggiamento normale e corretto, l'errore sta nel voler introdurre nel campo del desiderio l'altruismo, e lo sto ribadendo da un po'. Ipa ha desiderio di avere un corpo sodo, G. asseconda e promuove questo suo desiderio, avendo allo stesso tempo voglia di quel corpo sodo e proponendosi come alleato. Non è disposizione verso l'altro, ma comunanza di intenti.


  Scusa Danny ma questione di lana caprina un corno. Parlare di -status- e di -cura- è parlare di due cose profondamente e significativamente diverse. Stare con una miss italia che si strafoga o ubriaca è diverso di stare con una persona mediamente attraente che ha cura di se stessa e mi attizza per questo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho passato la mattina a chiappe strette , stasera prova culo del venerdi  con mio marito.


:rotfl: Facci sapere 


Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie per questo momento di importante condivisione.
> Farò il tifo per il tuo culo.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E si ritorna al "farsi i cazzi propri" (ero atletica e scattante, ora sto sul divano e mi faccio i cazzi miei, e non mi rompere i coglioni.. poooooRCooo.. :mexican: )
> 
> E le strade iniziano a separarsi
> 
> Poi salta fuori che hai un'altra.. "poooooVCo.. io ero qui sul divano, poverina.. e questo poooVCo usciva con una vestita come una bbottana.. " :rotfl:


Ma ci sei o ci fai?


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró un uomo che mi desidera perché mi prendo cura della mia forma fisica (il beneficio del dubbio sul fine ultimo io lo lascio) mi abbraccia e mi chiede come mai non vado più a correre come prima (o in palestra, o altro).... molto prima che il culo mi diventi molle per questo.  Secondo me.


  E' chiaro, vivere in un rapporto non produce cambiamenti istantanei...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedi che ti polarizzi attorno a te stessa? Io ho parlato di Ipazia e tu subito hai personalizzato. Comunque se tu non vuoi essere amata anche per la cura che hai del tuo corpo ma -nonostante - questo auguri.


Anche io ho parlato di Ipa, dicendo che per me non è cura mentre per lei si
Non è che non voglio, preferisco sicuramente essere amata per altro. Proprio perchè il mio corpo bello o brutto che sia può cambiare per mia scelta o per altri motivi
Mi sembra qualcosa di molto labile su cui basare l'attrazione


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai?


Se il tuo scopo nel confronto è perculare al fine di screditare, dichiaralo apertamente, invece di fare domande da scemo del villaggio


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto bene come sunto ma c'è un errore gravissimo, una trappola che è il vero punto di tutti i post scritti da @_ipazia_: Lei non sceglie un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua forma fisica. Lei ha scelto un uomo il cui desiderio è mosso dalla sua --volontà di cura-- per la sua forma fisica. In questa frase sta l'equivoco ed il malinteso di tutto il 3d. Lei stessa lo ha confermato diverse volte a dispetto delle frasi estrapolate dai contesti e riportate.-Lei puo smentirmi in ogni momento comunque, se ho capito male o frainteso quello che vuole dire, è sempre difficile entrare nella testa altrui.



hai capito benissimo.

Il malinteso riguarda il sovrapporre il culo moscio in eterno (e ho più volte ribadito "non mi riferisco ai cambiamenti del tempo, etc etc, e non a caso ho fatto l'esempio della malattia di questo periodo) con il corpo di cui si ha cura a 360° e collocato nelle circostanze. 

C'è la sovrapposizione fra l'estetica (culo moscio estrapolato dal corpo) e il corpo di cui si ha cura attraverso il movimento, l'alimentazione, il fumare oppure no, etc etc. Cura da cui discende il culo moscio, necessariamente. 
O la pelle che si rovina prima se si fuma, per dire. 

E l'altro equivoco riguarda il desiderio:
se il mio uomo mi ha scelta perchè fra le mie caratteristiche c'è ANCHE l'aver cura del corpo, nel momento in cui decade questa caratteristica (come potrebbe decadere un approccio dialogico, il modo di far sesso o addirittura le preferenze sessuali) mi discute e mette in discussione le basi, i fondamenti della relazione stessa.
E quindi del suo desiderare lo stare in relazione.

Ti ringrazio, forse spiegato da te funziona meglio


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non tutti danno la stessa importanza al fisico e soprattutto a un certo tipo di fisico.
> Nocciola ha fatto certe scelte, Ipazia altre.
> Legittime entrambe.


Grazie 
Uno ha capito
Ho qualche speranza


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> alla fine siamo tutti condannati a subire la forza di gravità e non c'è chirurgia o squot che tengono....


Mia madre proponeva di imparare a camminare sulle mani :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E chi te lo ha detto che nessuno esorti a leggere di più o a studiare pianoforte? O a dedicarsi con maggiore impegno a qualche attività di crescita personale?


Ma non è legato al DESIDERIO


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perfetto, le unghie, le mani.. che x inciso a me piacciono moltissimo
> 
> Io 2 mesi fa in ufficio conobbi una donna e restai folgorato dalle sue mani.. erano una poesia, curatissime in modo osceno, ma perfette
> 
> ...


Si 
Ma se capissi che il motivo per cui sei attratto da me sono le mani e se le mie mani cambiassero (cosa probabile per come sono volubile io) dubito che formeremmo una coppia


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> cade la faccia...figuriamoci il culo.
> spetta ..._supererò le barriere gravitazionali _
> la vera cura è la sua
> (so quanto ti piace questa canzone...brunetta)


Odio l ipocondria e i fallimenti che per tua natura incontrerai :incazzato:
Le barriere vanno benissimo :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma questione di lana caprina un corno. Parlare di -status- e di -cura- è parlare di due cose profondamente e significativamente diverse. Stare con una miss italia che si strafoga o ubriaca è diverso di stare con una persona mediamente attraente che ha cura di se stessa e mi attizza per questo.


E chi dice il contrario?
E' diverso ma dipende da cosa sei attratto
io posso essere molto attraente per te e totalmente indifferente per qualcun altro.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In generale non è però sempre così.
> Molte donne sono gratificate dal desiderio maschile, altre dall'immagine che proiettano di sé attraverso gli abiti o l'intimo.
> Nei negozi di intimo gli uomini infatti sono mosche bianche, ma i completini sexy sono sempre più diffusi.
> Non lo si fa per gli altri, ma per sé stessi e per quello che si vuole ottenere col proprio corpo.
> ...


“SCHERZANDO “ l’ho anche scritto maiuscolo eh.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il "culo" che porta fuori strada (e fuori di testa)
> 
> Te fisicamente.. una parte di te che tradizionalmente CURi con attenzione ce l'hai?
> 
> ...


Il cervello?


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è legato al DESIDERIO


  Si invece, ed è questo che non capite.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti sei resa conto che siamo in due allora ?
> Credo di no.


Io non mi sono sottratta al confronto. 
Ho cercato post, e ho spiegato e rispiegato.

Non ho piacere che quel che scrivo venga rimaneggiato nei "si capisce che"

E ti ripeto che è una cosa che fai. Te l'avevo sottolineata, anche allora chiedendoti di quotare da dove venissero le tue conclusioni e anche allora non avevi potuto quotare perchè erano tue interpretazioni. 

mi sto ancora confrontando continuando a dirti che hai letto pezzetti, incompleti, e che li hai interpretati.
E ti posso dire che li hai interpretati secondo la tua visione perchè in quel che scrivi non ci trovo i miei pensieri.

ti chiedo di quotare perchè assumo che forse mi sono spiegata male. 
Ma la tua risposta è che in questo caso sei pigra e che sei molto impegnata. E quindi non ti interessa.

Da parte mia il confronto è aperto. 
Ma se da parte tua la risposta è "sono pigra, non importa, la mollo qui" non so cosa posso fare di diverso che dirti che hai chiuso il confronto e ribadire che hai interpretato secondo il tuo vissuto quanto io ho scritto. 

Ne deduco che non sei interessata ad ascoltare ulteriormente.
E mi va benissimo.

il fatto che tu chiuda non implica che la mia disponibilità al confronto sia decaduta. Anzi.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si
> Ma se capissi che il motivo per cui sei attratto da me sono le mani e se le mie mani cambiassero (cosa probabile per come sono volubile io) dubito che formeremmo una coppia


Eh ma allora se rispondi così non vuoi capire il senso


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se il tuo scopo nel confronto è perculare al fine di screditare, dichiaralo apertamente, invece di fare domande da scemo del villaggio


Ci sei


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è legato al DESIDERIO


Ma certo che è legato al desiderio!

io desidero G. perchè ama la musica. Per dire.

il suo desiderio per la musica nutre il mio desiderio per lui. 
E il mio desiderio del suo desiderio per la musica nutre il suo desiderio per me. 

Aver cura del desiderio significa sostenerlo al cercare e trovare spazi per la musica, chiedere e interessarmi alla musica.
E non perchè lo amo tanto. 
Ma perchè nella sua composizione di individuo quell'aspetto è rilevante alla formazione del mio desiderio complessivo di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si invece, ed è questo che non capite.


Ah allora anche il culo è legato al desiderio e non alla cura :up:


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dieci pagine ancora e mi metterò a fare come Tinto Brass.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> hai capito benissimo.
> 
> Il malinteso riguarda il sovrapporre il culo moscio in eterno (e ho più volte ribadito "non mi riferisco ai cambiamenti del tempo, etc etc, e non a caso ho fatto l'esempio della malattia di questo periodo) con il corpo di cui si ha cura a 360° e collocato nelle circostanze.
> 
> ...


Tanto per chiarire era chiarissimo a tutti e lo abbiamo capito dal primo post
Nessuno lo contesto
Io ho solo detto che valuterei nella mia scelta quanto pesa questo "anche". Nella tua relazione per come l'hai descritta pesa abbastanza da sapere che una variazione porterebbe scompensi e diminuizione del desiderio, non riconoscendo più te come la donna che ha conosciuto e desiderato
Ecco per me quel anche pesa pochissimo, tanto che il cambiamento non porterebbe nessuno scompenso ne la carenza del desiderio
Quindi quella che per te è cura per me sarebbe un voler discutere nel senso di confrontarsi più o meno su niente.
E da qui il fatto che una frase sul mio culo,sui miei capelli, sulle mie unghie, su quello che vuoi che riguarda il fisico o il mio tenermi o non tenermi in forma viene accolto da entrambi con ironia e una risata
Che fatica


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma allora se rispondi così non vuoi capire il senso


O forse tu non capisci me


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma certo che è legato al desiderio!
> 
> io desidero G. perchè ama la musica. Per dire.
> 
> ...


Per sdrammatizzare: mi sa che abbiamo un'idea diversa anche del desiderio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, lei lo vede per esperienza, probabilmente, magari perché l'ha avvertito in qualche modo.
> Non abbiamo tutti la stessa storia, esattamente come può capitare in determinati momenti della vita di non avere lo stesso culo.
> Non state però dicendo cose molto diverse: ognuna di voi vuole essere accolta dall'altro, solo in differenti modi.
> E non sottoposta ad alcun ricatto, ma amata per come si è.



Ma io l'ho capito benissimo che lei legge alla luce della sua storia. E mi dispiace pure per lei. 
Gliel'ho detto che suo marito, anche soltanto rispetto alla questione del chirurgo meriterebbe calci in culo a due a due fino a che sono dispari. Ma la sua storia non è la Storia e non è neanche chiave di traduzione delle altre storie.)

Ecco perchè ho detto che è nella sua testa. 
Lei riconosce dei puntini e li lega a ciò che conosce lei. 







un po' come questo gioco di illusione.

Se ci si concentra sulla prima immagine che balza all'occhio (quella che si riconosce immediatamente "a priori") sfugge la seconda. E per vedere la seconda serve staccare dall'immagine immediatamente vista e provare a cambiare prospettiva.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma certo che è legato al desiderio!
> 
> io desidero G. perchè ama la musica. Per dire.
> 
> ...


Il nodo è “complessivo” . Se è complessivo la cura è domandarsi perché sei così (triste, depresso, preoccupato) da non essere più coinvolto dalle cose attraverso le quali esprimevi il tuo essere te stesso (movimento, musica lettura, montagna, mare cinema) ma che non cambiano te al punto da condizionare il mio desiderio e il mio bene per te.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> io desidero G. perchè ama la musica. Per dire.
> 
> il suo desiderio per la musica nutre il mio desiderio per lui.
> E il mio desiderio del suo desiderio per la musica nutre il suo desiderio per me.
> ...


Ooh.. ecco,, la prossima volta invece di farmi l'esempio del culo, fammi quello della musica, così vedrai che non succede nulla :rotfl:

Peccato che per parlare di musica, un rapporto tradizionale di coppia a progettualità familiare, sia un terreno fertilissimo..


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah allora anche il culo è legato al desiderio e non alla cura :up:


  Non ho capito.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma questione di lana caprina un corno. Parlare di -status- e di -cura- è parlare di due cose profondamente e significativamente diverse. Stare con una miss italia che si strafoga o ubriaca è diverso di stare con una persona mediamente attraente che ha cura di se stessa e mi attizza per questo.


State confondendo desiderio e amore, egoismo e altruismo.
Entrambi sono presenti e necessari al benessere del singolo nella coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il nodo è “complessivo” . Se è complessivo la cura è domandarsi perché sei così (triste, depresso, preoccupato) da non essere più coinvolto dalle cose attraverso le quali esprimevi il tuo essere te stesso (movimento, musica lettura, montagna, mare cinema) ma che non cambiano te al punto da condizionare il mio desiderio e il mio bene per te.


QUOTISSIMO


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Spleen, è una questione di lana caprina...
> La cura di G. non è altruistica, perché è mossa dal desiderio che Ipa ha generato.
> Ci stiamo muovendo sempre in un campo che è sempre egoistico per necessità.
> Se IO desidero VOGLIO, non do.
> ...


Standing Ovation


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> State confondendo desiderio e amore, egoismo e altruismo. Entrambi sono presenti e necessari al benessere del singolo nella coppia.


  Non direi, l'equivoco nasce dalla parola altruismo. Definiscilo se ti va.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire era chiarissimo a tutti e lo abbiamo capito dal primo post
> Nessuno lo contesto
> Io ho solo detto che valuterei nella mia scelta quanto pesa questo "anche". Nella tua relazione per come l'hai descritta pesa abbastanza da sapere che una variazione porterebbe scompensi e diminuizione del desiderio, non riconoscendo più te come la donna che ha conosciuto e desiderato
> Ecco per me quel anche pesa pochissimo, tanto che il cambiamento non porterebbe nessuno scompenso ne la carenza del desiderio
> ...



Quanti post fa ti ho scritto che non sto parlando di cambiamenti dati dal tempo, dalla malattia, da impedimenti, etc etc?
Quanti post fa ho scritto che non mi riferisco ad una idea standardizzata di corpo ma mi riferisco al corpo collocato in un contesto relazionale definito e sottoposto all'evoluzione?
Quanti post fa ho scritto che mi riferisco ad un cambiamento nell'approccio alla relazione con me e quindi col mio corpo, che è una caratteristica del mio essere desiderabile al mio uomo?


E' faticoso, sono d'accordo.


----------



## ologramma (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah allora anche il culo è legato al desiderio e non alla cura :up:


oh finalmente 
l'uomo considera il culo in tutte le varianti e li che nasce il desiderio , vi fate tante menate tanto quando camminate belle o brutte secche o grasse ci sarà sempre qualcuno che vi osserva :sonar: e forse vi desidera


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il nodo è “complessivo” . Se è complessivo la cura è domandarsi perché sei così (triste, depresso, preoccupato) da non essere più coinvolto dalle cose attraverso le quali esprimevi il tuo essere te stesso (movimento, musica lettura, montagna, mare cinema) ma che non cambiano te al punto da condizionare il mio desiderio e il mio bene per te.


No, non è complessivo il nodo.

il nodo, in questo discorso, è voler separare la cura dal desiderio. 

io ti curo perchè ho desiderio di aver cura di te.

Non ti curo per altruismo.
Ti curo perchè desidero farlo e desidero farlo perchè farlo mi da piacere. 
E in reciprocità.

Se ti conosco appassionato di questo e quello e quelle passioni mi ti rendono desiderabile, per x, y motivi, se tu te le perdi per strada io indago.
E cerco di capire.

E considero anche che, pur volendoti bene, il tuo nuovo approccio a te e alla vita non risponde più al mio desiderio.

Alcuni a questo punto tradiscono, altri lasciano, altri tollerano.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ooh.. ecco,, la prossima volta invece di farmi l'esempio del culo, fammi quello della musica, così vedrai che non succede nulla :rotfl:
> 
> Peccato che per parlare di musica, un rapporto tradizionale di coppia a progettualità familiare, sia un terreno fertilissimo..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la musica era facile


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> oh finalmente
> l'uomo considera il culo in tutte le varianti e li che nasce il desiderio , vi fate tante menate tanto quando camminate belle o brutte secche o grasse ci sarà sempre qualcuno che vi osserva :sonar: e forse vi desidera


Ma chi lo mette in dubbio?!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non è complessivo il nodo.
> 
> il nodo, in questo discorso, è voler separare la cura dal desiderio.
> 
> ...


Brevetta la ricetta. :mexican:


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma certo che è legato al desiderio!
> 
> io desidero G. perchè ama la musica. Per dire.
> 
> ...


Così è chiaro.
Parte del MIO desiderio per mia moglie era dovuto al suo essere una ballerina, con un fisico mignon ma agile, i fianchi stretti, poco seno. È quell'immagine che me l'ha fatta desiderare 30 anni fa e che ritrovo ancora adesso.
Il mio desidero - che non può che essere per definizione egoistico - la vorrebbe sempre così. Il ricordo aiuta a ritrovarla nella donna di oggi, il suo impegno negli anni è stato quello di mantenersi simile a quella che era all'epoca. La scelsi anche perché aveva quel rapporto col corpo e sapevo che sarebbe stato funzionale a stimolare il mio desiderio. Ovviamente questo non ha nulla a che fare con l'altruismo che genera l'amore, che è disposto a rivalutare diversamente l'importanza del desiderio nella coppia, che comunque non va affatto sottovalutato.
Anche perché la vicinanza che crea la soddisfazione del desiderio alimenta l'amore.
L'altruismo non può quindi prescindere dall'egoismo.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo mette in dubbio?!


  Sto attendendo spiegazioni, sono tardo


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho capito benissimo che lei legge alla luce della sua storia. E mi dispiace pure per lei.
> Gliel'ho detto che suo marito, anche soltanto rispetto alla questione del chirurgo meriterebbe calci in culo a due a due fino a che sono dispari. Ma la sua storia non è la Storia e non è neanche chiave di traduzione delle altre storie.)
> 
> Ecco perchè ho detto che è nella sua testa.
> ...


Trovo questo tuo atteggiamento molto presuntuoso e supponente, davvero.
Ma non è una novità. 
Spesso dici cose molto interessanti l, ma con l’atteggiamenro di chi ha la verità infusa ...  
mi prendesti in giro con arci tempo fa..proprio allo stesso modo ...dicendo cose tremende ma chiudendo in modo che non sembrasse così . 
Conosco la manipolazione mia cara e conosco anche chi cerca di applicarla con costanza. 
E conoscendola...la evito ...
Non mi confronto con te perché sarebbe inutile. Fiumi di parole al vento.  
Di solito non sono pigra...ma con te so che sarebbe una partita persa e mi ritiro . Davvero. E di fare copia incolla per qualcosa che non porta da nessuna parte mi toglie il piacere di farlo.
Pensa di me ciio che vuoi. Me ne farò una ragione
Sono contenta però di averti punzecchiata al punto giusto da fare emergere un certo dissenso che di solito celi in modo accurato nei confronti di chi la pensa in modo diverso da te.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Così è chiaro. Parte del MIO desiderio per mia moglie era dovuto al suo essere una ballerina, con un fisico mignon ma agile, i fianchi stretti, poco seno. È quell'immagine che me l'ha fatta desiderare 30 anni fa e che ritrovo ancora adesso. Il mio desidero - che non può che essere per definizione egoistico - la vorrebbe sempre così. Il ricordo aiuta a ritrovarla nella donna di oggi, il suo impegno negli anni è stato quello di mantenersi simile a quella che era all'epoca. La scelsi anche perché aveva quel rapporto col corpo e sapevo che sarebbe stato funzionale a stimolare il mio desiderio. Ovviamente questo non ha nulla a che fare con l'altruismo che genera l'amore, che è disposto a rivalutare diversamente l'importanza del desiderio nella coppia, che comunque non va affatto sottovalutato. Anche perché la vicinanza che crea la soddisfazione del desiderio alimenta l'amore. L'altruismo non può quindi prescindere dall'egoismo.


  Alleluiah


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanti post fa ti ho scritto che non sto parlando di cambiamenti dati dal tempo, dalla malattia, da impedimenti, etc etc?
> Quanti post fa ho scritto che non mi riferisco ad una idea standardizzata di corpo ma mi riferisco al corpo collocato in un contesto relazionale definito e sottoposto all'evoluzione?
> Quanti post fa ho scritto che mi riferisco ad un cambiamento nell'approccio alla relazione con me e quindi col mio corpo, che è una caratteristica del mio essere desiderabile al mio uomo?
> 
> ...


E io cosa ho scritto?
Ho capito tutto 
Posso dire che per me non è cura e  non vorrei una coppia così?
Guarda che io sto dicendo solo questo dall'inizio


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non è complessivo il nodo.
> 
> il nodo, in questo discorso, è voler separare la cura dal desiderio.
> 
> ...


Finalmente
Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa?
Solo che per voi il cambiamento può essere anche un modo di vivere il corpo diversamente, per me sarebbe un cambiamento ininfluente
E non sceglierei un uomo per il quale il mio cambiamento di vivere il mio corpo portasse a un suo allontanamento


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non direi, l'equivoco nasce dalla parola altruismo. Definiscilo se ti va.


Disponibilità a rinunciare a parti di sé per l'altro.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Disponibilità a rinunciare a parti di sé per l'altro.


  Si, se il premio è l'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Così è chiaro.
> Parte del MIO desiderio per mia moglie era dovuto al suo essere una ballerina, con un fisico mignon ma agile, i fianchi stretti, poco seno. È quell'immagine che me l'ha fatta desiderare 30 anni fa e che ritrovo ancora adesso.
> Il mio desidero - che non può che essere per definizione egoistico - la vorrebbe sempre così. Il ricordo aiuta a ritrovarla nella donna di oggi, il suo impegno negli anni è stato quello di mantenersi simile a quella che era all'epoca. La scelsi anche perché aveva quel rapporto col corpo e sapevo che sarebbe stato funzionale a stimolare il mio desiderio. Ovviamente questo non ha nulla a che fare con l'altruismo che genera l'amore, che è disposto a rivalutare diversamente l'importanza del desiderio nella coppia, che comunque non va affatto sottovalutato.
> Anche perché la vicinanza che crea la soddisfazione del desiderio alimenta l'amore.
> L'altruismo non può quindi prescindere dall'egoismo.


un altro che non sposerei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma lo sapevamo già vero?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, se il premio è l'altro.


Assolutamente no. Hai presente il finale di Titanic?


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Hai presente il finale di Titanic?


 Hai presente premi e punizioni di Angela che ho cittato sopra e che nessuno qui dentro sembra aver letto? E che spiega in modo esemplare anche come il sacrificio estremo abbia un risvolto egoistico, un premio nascosto._____So che sto parlando di un argomento assai scomodo ai più ma estremamente realistico dal punto di vista comportamentale, è più facile farsi una bella abbuffata di idealismo, sazia sempre.________________________________________________________Allego recensione libro, già dice qualcosa:__________  Gli ammaestratori nei circhi sanno bene una cosa: per insegnare un esercizio a un animale bisogna dargli una ricompensa. La scimmia farà una capriola solo se si aspetta una bella banana e un cane abbaierà a comando solo se gli si darà un biscotto. C'è però un altro modo per insegnare qualcosa a un animale: metterlo di fronte al fatto che se non eseguirà un dato compito, avrà una punizione.  Ricevere un premio o evitare una punizione sono le uniche condizioni accettate dagli animali per imparare a eseguire un comportamento. Questa situazione è in realtà la regola che governa la vita di ogni animale in natura. L'uomo la sfrutta per divertire, come nei circhi, o per aiutare se stesso, come nel caso degli animali per disabili o i cani antidroga.  A noi uomini viene spontaneo pensare che la maggior parte delle nostre azioni non siano finalizzate a ricevere un premio o a evitare una punizione. Anzi, molte delle cose che facciamo sembrano essere prive di un preciso scopo e alcune altre, addirittura, sono rivolte a far stare meglio gli altri, anche a nostro discapito.  Ma le cose stanno veramente così? Siamo davvero slegati dal sistema di premi e punizioni che regola la vita degli animali? E siamo realmente capaci di azioni altruistiche?  Piero Angela, nel suo ultimo libro, descrive come si possa osservare la vita dell'uomo nell'ottica del sistema premi-punizioni. Sembrerebbe ovvio dire che chiunque cerca di ottenere cose piacevoli e di evitare quelle spiacevoli, ma come spiega Angela la ricerca di premi e l'allontanamento delle punizioni penetrano la nostra vita in maniera profonda, e la condizionano in ogni suo aspetto. Gli esempi forniti nella prima parte del libro, dedicata al comportamento individuale, sono molteplici e spesso sorprendenti. L'individuo viene poi inserito nella vita collettiva che è a sua volta impostata su premi e punizioni. Questa seconda parte risulta particolarmente interessante, anche perché ci illustra come certe società possano essere diverse da altre. Un esempio sono le famose città svizzere, molto pulite non perché i cittadini siano ben educati ma perché ci sono forti controlli e pesanti sanzioni.  Benché divulgativo, il libro affronta ogni argomento basandosi su fatti e considerazioni ben fondate. Senza fare paragoni con le teorie classiche del comportamento umano, ci propone un'interpretazione del nostro comportamento chiara e semplice. L'efficacia della chiave di lettura è notevole. Non c'è aspetto umano che non possa essere ricondotto al sistema di premi e punizioni. Persino la scelta di diventare monaca di clausura o di suicidarsi.  Nella prima riga del libro, Piero Angela scrive: "Scopo di questo libro è cercare di capire meglio le leve del comportamento umano". Scoprire che queste leve rientrano nel sistema di premi e punizioni non è certo offensivo per l'uomo. Anzi, come viene detto nel libro, rendersi conto di quali regole ci siano alla base delle nostre azioni ci può aiutare a comprendere meglio noi stessi e gli altri. E assecondare queste regole può voler dire cercare la felicità.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la musica era facile


E te pensa che croce a chi si innamora davanti a un pianoforte con lui che suona con passione

E si ritrova un bigongio di merda che fa il concerto di scuregge sul divano in salotto... 

"Ma io lo desidero lo stesso.. è sempre lui.."

Si, da na sega.. :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Sto attendendo spiegazioni, sono tardo


Ho scritto altri post esplicativi, non credevo necessari un altro per dire a distanza di una pagina la stessa cosa.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto altri post esplicativi, non credevo necessari un altro per dire a distanza di una pagina la stessa cosa.


  Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E te pensa che croce a chi si innamora davanti a un pianoforte con lui che suona con passione
> 
> E si ritrova un bigongio di merda che fa il concerto di scuregge sul divano in salotto...
> 
> ...


E' divertente buttare in vacca....meno male ho avuto una pessima giornata


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai presente premi e punizioni di Angela che ho cittato sopra e che nessuno qui dentro sembra aver letto? E che spiega in modo esemplare anche come il sacrificio estremo abbia un risvolto egoistico, un premio nascosto._____So che sto parlando di un argomento assai scomodo ai più ma estremamente realistico dal punto di vista comportamentale, è più facile farsi una bella abbuffata di idealismo, sazia sempre.________________________________________________________Allego recensione libro, già dice qualcosa:__________  Gli ammaestratori nei circhi sanno bene una cosa: per insegnare un esercizio a un animale bisogna dargli una ricompensa. La scimmia farà una capriola solo se si aspetta una bella banana e un cane abbaierà a comando solo se gli si darà un biscotto. C'è però un altro modo per insegnare qualcosa a un animale: metterlo di fronte al fatto che se non eseguirà un dato compito, avrà una punizione.  Ricevere un premio o evitare una punizione sono le uniche condizioni accettate dagli animali per imparare a eseguire un comportamento. Questa situazione è in realtà la regola che governa la vita di ogni animale in natura. L'uomo la sfrutta per divertire, come nei circhi, o per aiutare se stesso, come nel caso degli animali per disabili o i cani antidroga.  A noi uomini viene spontaneo pensare che la maggior parte delle nostre azioni non siano finalizzate a ricevere un premio o a evitare una punizione. Anzi, molte delle cose che facciamo sembrano essere prive di un preciso scopo e alcune altre, addirittura, sono rivolte a far stare meglio gli altri, anche a nostro discapito.  Ma le cose stanno veramente così? Siamo davvero slegati dal sistema di premi e punizioni che regola la vita degli animali? E siamo realmente capaci di azioni altruistiche?  Piero Angela, nel suo ultimo libro, descrive come si possa osservare la vita dell'uomo nell'ottica del sistema premi-punizioni. Sembrerebbe ovvio dire che chiunque cerca di ottenere cose piacevoli e di evitare quelle spiacevoli, ma come spiega Angela la ricerca di premi e l'allontanamento delle punizioni penetrano la nostra vita in maniera profonda, e la condizionano in ogni suo aspetto. Gli esempi forniti nella prima parte del libro, dedicata al comportamento individuale, sono molteplici e spesso sorprendenti. L'individuo viene poi inserito nella vita collettiva che è a sua volta impostata su premi e punizioni. Questa seconda parte risulta particolarmente interessante, anche perché ci illustra come certe società possano essere diverse da altre. Un esempio sono le famose città svizzere, molto pulite non perché i cittadini siano ben educati ma perché ci sono forti controlli e pesanti sanzioni.  Benché divulgativo, il libro affronta ogni argomento basandosi su fatti e considerazioni ben fondate. Senza fare paragoni con le teorie classiche del comportamento umano, ci propone un'interpretazione del nostro comportamento chiara e semplice. L'efficacia della chiave di lettura è notevole. Non c'è aspetto umano che non possa essere ricondotto al sistema di premi e punizioni. Persino la scelta di diventare monaca di clausura o di suicidarsi.  Nella prima riga del libro, Piero Angela scrive: "Scopo di questo libro è cercare di capire meglio le leve del comportamento umano". Scoprire che queste leve rientrano nel sistema di premi e punizioni non è certo offensivo per l'uomo. Anzi, come viene detto nel libro, rendersi conto di quali regole ci siano alla base delle nostre azioni ci può aiutare a comprendere meglio noi stessi e gli altri. E assecondare queste regole può voler dire cercare la felicità.


Una sintesi esclude ciò che è più importante ovvero che, attraverso l’educazione, se ben fatta e quindi funziona, il premio e la punizione diventano intrinseche e la valutazione esterna perfino superflua. 
Se nel contesto il premio è “te lo do se fai la fatica di mantenerti in forma”, la risposta può anche essere “tienitelo pure” perché la soddisfazione intrinseca (personale della forma e di coppia nella relazione) è stata trasformata in premio estrinseco.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E te pensa che croce a chi si innamora davanti a un pianoforte con lui che suona con passione
> 
> E si ritrova un bigongio di merda che fa il concerto di scuregge sul divano in salotto...
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te una che si innamora di un calciatore poi lo rimprovera di non essere più capocannoniere?


----------



## Marjanna (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io penso non solo che il genitore sia egoista, ma anche così insipiente e improvvido da comunicare al figlio che il suo farsi male sarebbe solo una seccatura. Ne ho sentiti e ne sono rimasta inorridita. Mai mi sono sognata di far vivere al miei nulla  come una seccatura nei miei confronti.


Insipiente ci sta :up:
però io ne vedo. Specie certe madri quando van a far la spesa con bambini di 7, 8 anni, robe tipo "se continui ancora (magari a chiedere qualcosa facendo la lagna) ti volto e ti faccio fare un volo che ti spiaccico al muro come una zanzara" (detto in dialetto)." 
Certi modi son talmente usati che alcuni comici della zona ne han fatto caricature da portare in scena.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Insipiente ci sta :up:
> però io ne vedo. Specie certe madri quando van a far la spesa con bambini di 7, 8 anni, robe tipo "se continui ancora (magari a chiedere qualcosa facendo la lagna) ti volto e ti faccio fare un volo che ti spiaccico al muro come una zanzara" (detto in dialetto)."
> Certi modi son talmente usati che alcuni comici della zona ne han fatto caricature da portare in scena.


Orrore altro che i film di zombie.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una sintesi esclude ciò che è più importante ovvero che, attraverso l’educazione, se ben fatta e quindi funziona, il premio e la punizione diventano intrinseche e la valutazione esterna perfino superflua.  Se nel contesto il premio è “te lo do se fai la fatica di mantenerti in forma”, la risposta può anche essere “tienitelo pure” perché la soddisfazione intrinseca (personale della forma e di coppia nella relazione) è stata trasformata in premio estrinseco.


  No, il premio intrinseco, nel mio comportamento è la cura di te, vista come premio estrinseco che sarà condiviso nella cura stessa e che diventerà oggetto di premio per entrambi. Ma qua continuate sdegnosamente ad agitare il mattarello -pretendendo- di essere amate per lo status tout court, per quello che siete e basta non -ANCHE- per quello che fate. Buona fortuna. E riflettete anche sul fatto, visto che quello che fate, avete fatto o farete non conti granchè che comunque presumibilmente andate pure voi due volte dal parrucchiere alla settimana, mettete le scarpe intonate e il rossetto in tinta, e non venitemi a raccontare che lo fate per voi stesse, che fareste ridere, vi trasformate ogni giorno pure voi in un premio intrinseco.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, il premio intrinseco, nel mio comportamento è la cura di te, vista come premio estrinseco che sarà condiviso nella cura stessa e che diventerà oggetto di premio per entrambi. Ma qua continuate sdegnosamente ad agitare il mattarello -pretendendo- di essere amate per lo status tout court, per quello che siete e basta non -ANCHE- per quello che fate. Buona fortuna. E riflettete anche sul fatto, visto che quello che fate, avete fatto o farete non conti granchè che comunque presumibilmente andate pure voi due volte dal parrucchiere alla settimana, mettete le scarpe intonate e il rossetto in tinta, e non venitemi a raccontare che lo fate per voi stesse, che fareste ridere, vi trasformate ogni giorno pure voi in un premio intrinseco.


Io continuo a non seguirti
Certo che voglio essere amata per quello che sono e per quello che faccio anche
Ma i motivi per cui voglio essere amata io possono essere diversi da quelli per cui tu ami e desideri una donna, quindi è fondamentale trovarsi
Certo che vado dal parrucchiere e mi trucco per piacere a chi voglio. La diversità per me è vedere in te il desiderio per me anche quando decido che non ho voglia di parrucchiere tacchi e trucco. E' fondamentale, ed è quello che mi fa prendere in considerazione l'idea di frequentarti.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai presente premi e punizioni di Angela che ho cittato sopra e che nessuno qui dentro sembra aver letto? E che spiega in modo esemplare anche come il sacrificio estremo abbia un risvolto egoistico, un premio nascosto._____So che sto parlando di un argomento assai scomodo ai più ma estremamente realistico dal punto di vista comportamentale, è più facile farsi una bella abbuffata di idealismo, sazia sempre.________________________________________________________Allego recensione libro, già dice qualcosa:__________  Gli ammaestratori nei circhi sanno bene una cosa: per insegnare un esercizio a un animale bisogna dargli una ricompensa. La scimmia farà una capriola solo se si aspetta una bella banana e un cane abbaierà a comando solo se gli si darà un biscotto. C'è però un altro modo per insegnare qualcosa a un animale: metterlo di fronte al fatto che se non eseguirà un dato compito, avrà una punizione.  Ricevere un premio o evitare una punizione sono le uniche condizioni accettate dagli animali per imparare a eseguire un comportamento. Questa situazione è in realtà la regola che governa la vita di ogni animale in natura. L'uomo la sfrutta per divertire, come nei circhi, o per aiutare se stesso, come nel caso degli animali per disabili o i cani antidroga.  A noi uomini viene spontaneo pensare che la maggior parte delle nostre azioni non siano finalizzate a ricevere un premio o a evitare una punizione. Anzi, molte delle cose che facciamo sembrano essere prive di un preciso scopo e alcune altre, addirittura, sono rivolte a far stare meglio gli altri, anche a nostro discapito.  Ma le cose stanno veramente così? Siamo davvero slegati dal sistema di premi e punizioni che regola la vita degli animali? E siamo realmente capaci di azioni altruistiche?  Piero Angela, nel suo ultimo libro, descrive come si possa osservare la vita dell'uomo nell'ottica del sistema premi-punizioni. Sembrerebbe ovvio dire che chiunque cerca di ottenere cose piacevoli e di evitare quelle spiacevoli, ma come spiega Angela la ricerca di premi e l'allontanamento delle punizioni penetrano la nostra vita in maniera profonda, e la condizionano in ogni suo aspetto. Gli esempi forniti nella prima parte del libro, dedicata al comportamento individuale, sono molteplici e spesso sorprendenti. L'individuo viene poi inserito nella vita collettiva che è a sua volta impostata su premi e punizioni. Questa seconda parte risulta particolarmente interessante, anche perché ci illustra come certe società possano essere diverse da altre. Un esempio sono le famose città svizzere, molto pulite non perché i cittadini siano ben educati ma perché ci sono forti controlli e pesanti sanzioni.  Benché divulgativo, il libro affronta ogni argomento basandosi su fatti e considerazioni ben fondate. Senza fare paragoni con le teorie classiche del comportamento umano, ci propone un'interpretazione del nostro comportamento chiara e semplice. L'efficacia della chiave di lettura è notevole. Non c'è aspetto umano che non possa essere ricondotto al sistema di premi e punizioni. Persino la scelta di diventare monaca di clausura o di suicidarsi.  Nella prima riga del libro, Piero Angela scrive: "Scopo di questo libro è cercare di capire meglio le leve del comportamento umano". Scoprire che queste leve rientrano nel sistema di premi e punizioni non è certo offensivo per l'uomo. Anzi, come viene detto nel libro, rendersi conto di quali regole ci siano alla base delle nostre azioni ci può aiutare a comprendere meglio noi stessi e gli altri. E assecondare queste regole può voler dire cercare la felicità.


E se il premio non fosse l'altro, ma noi stessi e il nostro star bene?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io continuo a non seguirti
> Certo che voglio essere amata per quello che sono e per quello che faccio anche
> Ma i motivi per cui voglio essere amata io possono essere diversi da quelli per cui tu ami e desideri una donna, quindi è fondamentale trovarsi
> Certo che vado dal parrucchiere e mi trucco per piacere a chi voglio. La diversità per me è vedere in te il desiderio per me anche quando decido che non ho voglia di parrucchiere tacchi e trucco. E' fondamentale, ed è quello che mi fa prendere in considerazione l'idea di frequentarti.


A me sembra chiaro.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Ho come l'impressione che si faccia avanti il messaggio che avere cura dell'altro significhi volere le stesse cose.
Sbaglio?


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che perché è successo bisogna considerarlo normale.
> Ci sono anche i furbetti del cartellino, ma la normalità è andare a lavorare e se quelli ci dicono che la natura umana è star sopra un albero e non al lavoro, li prendiamo a calci in culo.


Se è vero che il tradimento colpisce quasi una coppia su tre si potrà certamente dire che non è giusto ma che è abbastanza 'normale' che succeda.
I furbetti del cartellino sono una percentuale assolutamente irrilevante rispetto ai lavoratori onesti.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non lo so, sai?
> Qui dentro leggo di tanti che non è che poi se la siano così spassata.
> Alcuni si, per carità. Alcuni (vedi Orbis) ammettono che è una esigenza fisiologica. (e il resto sbattimento). Per alcuni sono salti mortali. Per altri e' un po' tutta una rincorsa. Altri (ma non così tanti) hanno magari trovato una compensazione. Credo che ogni storia sia a sé stante. Ma tanti mi sembran tutto, fuorché in preda a sto gran spasso. Questo a onor del vero.


Uno che se la spassa non ha nè il tempo, nè la voglia, nè l'esigenza di venirlo a raccontare qui..:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma secondo te una che si innamora di un calciatore poi lo rimprovera di non essere più capocannoniere?


Non cogli, probabilmente non hai la prospettiva

Chi si innamora di "un calciatore" o di "un professore" o di "un colonnello dei carabinieri" si innamora di un modello, e non dell'individuo che ci sta dentro

Direi che chi si innamora di  un modello e non di un individuo, temo sarà destinata a attaccarsi al cazzo, un giorno o l'altro

Qui si parla di ""individui" 

E l'esempio di chi come individuo si esprime con la musica, anche suonando male, ma con passione, che è la prospettiva da prendere.

Poi nel tuo post trascuri il TRASCORRERE DEL TEMPO che è stato scritto 3425 volte


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie non ama il sesso orale.


Manco la mia.

Però quando eravamo ancora amanti chissà perchè (io lo so perchè) le piaceva...


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che si faccia avanti il messaggio che avere cura dell'altro significhi volere le stesse cose.
> Sbaglio?


Mi ripiglio da sola 

Se veramente avere cura significasse più o meno volere le stesse cose, due sarebbero le strade: o si scatena la gara al rialzo, o quella al ribasso.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Manco la mia.
> 
> Però quando eravamo ancora amanti chissà perchè (io lo so perchè) le piaceva...


Perché?


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché?


Perchè - questa è la mia idea - quando vuoi davvero qualcuno (e non è tuo, non del tutto almeno fino a quel momento) fai di tutto e di più per trascinarlo verso di te.

Poi, una volta che è diventato 'tuo'...


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè - questa è la mia idea - quando vuoi davvero qualcuno (e non è tuo, non del tutto almeno fino a quel momento) fai di tutto e di più per trascinarlo verso di te.
> 
> Poi, una volta che è diventato 'tuo'...


Te ci vedi molta preordinazione.
Che semplicemente abbia perso il piacere strada facendo? Non lo so eh. Così distruggi pure le basi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, il premio intrinseco, nel mio comportamento è la cura di te, vista come premio estrinseco che sarà condiviso nella cura stessa e che diventerà oggetto di premio per entrambi. Ma qua continuate sdegnosamente ad agitare il mattarello -pretendendo- di essere amate per lo status tout court, per quello che siete e basta non -ANCHE- per quello che fate. Buona fortuna. E riflettete anche sul fatto, visto che quello che fate, avete fatto o farete non conti granchè che comunque presumibilmente andate pure voi due volte dal parrucchiere alla settimana, mettete le scarpe intonate e il rossetto in tinta, e non venitemi a raccontare che lo fate per voi stesse, che fareste ridere, vi trasformate ogni giorno pure voi in un premio intrinseco.


Mi spiace, ma sono coerente.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che si faccia avanti il messaggio che avere cura dell'altro significhi volere le stesse cose.
> Sbaglio?


Si sbagli

Io posso innamorarmi di te che ami il tuo corpo e lo curincon l'esercizio fisico, e tu innamorarti di me che sono un buzzone inguardabile ma ho una passione forte per la musica e suono la tromba come jett becker.

Epperò se tu ti trascuri fisicamente oppure io non suono più la trombetta ma faccio la settimana enigmistica, chieder conto della nostra cura e espressione di noi  che stanno evaporando inspiegabilmente


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se è vero che il tradimento colpisce quasi una coppia su tre si potrà certamente dire che non è giusto ma che è abbastanza 'normale' che succeda.
> I furbetti del cartellino sono una percentuale assolutamente irrilevante rispetto ai lavoratori onesti.


Nondimeno si possono prendere a calci in culo i traditori.
Trattandosi però di un contratto tra due, ognuno fa come crede. 

P.S. Però in mezzo ci saranno 1000 post :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sbagli
> 
> Io posso innamorarmi di te che ami il tuo corpo e lo curincon l'esercizio fisico, e tu innamorarti di me che sono un buzzone inguardabile ma ho una passione forte per la musica e suono la tromba come jett becker.
> 
> Epperò se tu ti trascuri fisicamente oppure io non suono più la trombetta ma faccio la settimana enigmistica, chieder conto della nostra cura e espressione di noi  che stanno evaporando inspiegabilmente


Allora nel tuo caso la vedo decisamente come una gara al ribasso  

Ipazia ad esempio ha premesso, che lei e G. sono entrambi allo stesso modo. Al punto  (anche a contrario) che lei non potrebbe vivere con uno che non fuma. Ed è già diverso, il suo discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non cogli, probabilmente non hai la prospettiva
> 
> Chi si innamora di "un calciatore" o di "un professore" o di "un colonnello dei carabinieri" si innamora di un modello, e non dell'individuo che ci sta dentro
> 
> ...


Il campionato no può essere pure l’anno dopo. E questo può portare a lasciare lo sport. E una lo molla? 
Boh


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè - questa è la mia idea - quando vuoi davvero qualcuno (e non è tuo, non del tutto almeno fino a quel momento) fai di tutto e di più per trascinarlo verso di te.
> 
> Poi, una volta che è diventato 'tuo'...


Forse, non so lo sai tu, non c’era tempo e modo per un sesso tranquillo? Trovandosi comoda in un letto preferisce la penetrazione?


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te ci vedi molta preordinazione.
> Che semplicemente abbia perso il piacere strada facendo? Non lo so eh. Così distruggi pure le basi.


Mmmmh...può essere.

Ormai anche i rapporti 'normali' sono a cadenza bimestrale, quindi...

Però il sesso orale lo rifiuta da anni.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nondimeno si possono prendere a calci in culo i traditori.
> Trattandosi però di un contratto tra due, ognuno fa come crede.
> 
> P.S. Però in mezzo ci saranno 1000 post :rotfl:


Nondimeno puoi fare certamente quello che ti pare, ci mancherebbe !

Però, dati alla mano, è una cosa molto più 'normale' di quanto si creda.

Che in mezzo ci siano 1000 post non so cosa c'entri...


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse, non so lo sai tu, non c’era tempo e modo per un sesso tranquillo? Trovandosi comoda in un letto preferisce la penetrazione?


Può essere anche quello, certo quando si è stati più 'comodi' (in tutti i sensi) quella 'pratica' è SCOMPARSA.

La penetrazione la preferisce, indubbiamente.

Cioè, la preferiVA...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nondimeno puoi fare certamente quello che ti pare, ci mancherebbe !
> 
> Però, dati alla mano, è una cosa molto più 'normale' di quanto si creda.
> 
> Che in mezzo ci siano 1000 post non so cosa c'entri...


Non mi ricordavo quasi neanche più di cosa stavamo parlando :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere anche quello, certo quando si è stati più 'comodi' (in tutti i sensi) quella 'pratica' è SCOMPARSA.
> 
> La penetrazione la preferisce, indubbiamente.
> 
> Cioè, la preferiVA...


Prova a mostrarle desiderio dopo una cena al ristorante in un parcheggio.
C’era stata una discussione in merito, direi otto anni fa, ed era una cosa che aveva un grande successo.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora nel tuo caso la vedo decisamente come una gara al ribasso
> 
> Ipazia ad esempio ha premesso, che lei e G. sono entrambi allo stesso modo. Al punto  (anche a contrario) che lei non potrebbe vivere con uno che non fuma. Ed è già diverso, il suo discorso.


È una questione di incastri, non di "modelli"

Il discorso è uguale

"Se ti conosco appassionato di questo e quello e quelle passioni mi ti rendono desiderabile, per x, y motivi, se tu te le perdi per strada io indago.
E cerco di capire." (Ipazia oggi alle 1636)


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prova a mostrarle desiderio dopo una cena al ristorante in un parcheggio.
> C’era stata una discussione in merito, direi otto anni fa, ed era una cosa che aveva un grande successo.


Dovedovedove ??

La discussione, dico...


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prova a mostrarle desiderio dopo una cena al ristorante in un parcheggio.
> C’era stata una discussione in merito, direi otto anni fa, ed era una cosa che aveva un grande successo.


Non ci provo più Brunetta.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ci provo più Brunetta.


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il campionato no può essere pure l’anno dopo. E questo può portare a lasciare lo sport. E una lo molla?
> Boh


Io non ti capisco

Abbiamo sotto gli occhi Maradona.. Ronaldo (quello dell'Inter) .. erano calciatori immensi, ma come "individui" la cura del loro corpo era legata solo al fatto che dovevano nfare prestazioni sportive

Finita la carriera lo vediamo con i nostri occhi la fine che hanno fatto a livello fisico

Sono al limite della sedia a rotelle!!!

Qui si parla di INDIVIDUI che tra le varie cose, curano PER IL LORO PIACERE e non per doveri professionali il loro corpo

Ciò avviene anche a carriere finite

Basta guardare Allegri, oppure Guardiola.. 

Spalletti.. quando giocava nello Spezia era uguale a ora, uguale, pesante massiccio ringobbito. Te lo dice anche  [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] se lo ha visto giocare

Ma il fisico è quello, ovvio con 25 anni di più, ma si è tenuto

Qui si parla di cura per il piacere del corpo, non di prestazione


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


E' triste (molto triste) ma è così.

Non mi avvicino più da un po'.

I rifiuti mi hanno stancato e non ho più quella spinta che ti porta a mettere in conto un eventuale rifiuto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' triste (molto triste) ma è così.
> 
> Non mi avvicino più da un po'.
> 
> I rifiuti mi hanno stancato e non ho più quella spinta che ti porta a mettere in conto un eventuale rifiuto.


SAi che ti capisco


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> SAi che ti capisco


Lo so.

Del resto credo sia comprensibile a tutti, e devo dire che preferisco lo stato attuale a quello dove ancora avevo la spinta ad avvicinarmi...


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' triste (molto triste) ma è così.
> 
> Non mi avvicino più da un po'.
> 
> I rifiuti mi hanno stancato e non ho più quella spinta che ti porta a mettere in conto un eventuale rifiuto.


A me ai tempi bastó una volta per non cercarlo più.

sono un po’ estrema.. .. ma non fu per ripicca. 

Semplicemente per non riprovare quella mortificazione decisi di aspettare che l’approccio fosse suo, così sarei andata sul sicuro.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me ai tempi bastó una volta per non cercarlo più.
> 
> sono un po’ estrema.. .. ma non fu per ripicca.
> 
> Semplicemente per non riprovare quella mortificazione decisi di aspettare che l’approccio fosse suo, così sarei andata sul sicuro.


Se aspetto il suo di approccio campa cavallo....ma quella mortificazione non mi va più di provarla.

Basta.


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se aspetto il suo di approccio campa cavallo....ma quella mortificazione non mi va più di provarla.
> 
> Basta.


In effetti poi ai tempi cominciai a contare a trimestre/quadrimestre


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere anche quello, certo quando si è stati più 'comodi' (in tutti i sensi) quella 'pratica' è SCOMPARSA.
> 
> La penetrazione la preferisce, indubbiamente.
> 
> Cioè, la preferiVA...


Non è la stessa cosa.

Con il non fare più pompini ha perso il piacere nel tuo piacere. E' un percorso eh. E purtroppo è al ribasso. Te lo posso dire dall'altra parte della barricata. Si perde via via il linguaggio. Va da sé che la prima cosa che perdo e' appunto il piacere di darti piacere. A parole, o con  "pratiche", questo è. Devi trovare il modo di invertire la rotta, e credo che non sia il letto il campo giusto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dovedovedove ??
> 
> La discussione, dico...


Credo otto anni fa. Non mi ricordo e poi parte non sono recuperabili.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco
> 
> Abbiamo sotto gli occhi Maradona.. Ronaldo (quello dell'Inter) .. erano calciatori immensi, ma come "individui" la cura del loro corpo era legata solo al fatto che dovevano nfare prestazioni sportive
> 
> ...


Invece se uno mette pancia diventa un altro? 
Ma davvero?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece se uno mette pancia diventa un altro?
> Ma davvero?


Purtroppo, assai spesso, rivela quel che prima nascondeva, truccandolo per ammaliare.

Che di gente super splendida sportiva dinamica colta, quando è a "caccia" ne ho conosciuta assai 

Memorabile la passata di Montecarlo alcuni anni fa agli Open di tennis

Il mio amico interista che a tutti i costi la sera voleva andare a Ventimiglia per vedere inter Milan semifinale di Champions, perché Cinzia (nome di fantasia) la vuol vedere a tutti i costi oh...

La sua nuova donna "tifosa sfegatata" (maddeche) che A ME nell'orecchio mi diceva "bon per voi che andate al ristorante a Montecarlo e a me "mi tocca" andare a vedere alla TV in un bar a 30 km la partita

Dai Bruni, lasciamo perdere, altro che corna.. ho visto coi miei occhi delle inculate mondiali  :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo, assai spesso, rivela quel che prima nascondeva, truccandolo per ammaliare.
> 
> Che di gente super splendida sportiva dinamica colta, quando è a "caccia" ne ho conosciuta assai
> 
> ...


Quando si dice rigirarla.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2018)

Succede che la libido cali anche perchè siamo noi a non piacerci piú ...non é tanto l'altro .fra insicurezze , cali ormonali e depressioni


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo, assai spesso, rivela quel che prima nascondeva, truccandolo per ammaliare.
> 
> Che di gente super splendida sportiva dinamica colta, quando è a "caccia" ne ho conosciuta assai
> 
> ...


Pensa te che avrei detto che c'è di ben peggio nella vita. Chissà se e' lei che si è gonfiata le piume, o lui che ci tiene tanto alla tifoseria di lei.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pensa te che avrei detto che c'è di ben peggio nella vita. .


A Napoli dicono "chi ha avuto ha avuto, chi ha dato ha dato, scurdammoce o passato..." :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A Napoli dicono "chi ha avuto ha avuto, chi ha dato ha dato, scurdammoce o passato..." :carneval:


Non ho capito la connessione.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se il tutto si incastra, si
> 
> Chiaro che se il mio EGOISMO ricerca una donna da coccolare e servire in tutto e per tutto, (proviamo a uscire dai culi mosci)  e un bel mattino vedessi che questa donna si ripara da sola il cesso che perde acqua con attrezzi vari, per me sarebbe un colpo durissimo
> 
> ...


Certo, non troverebbe incastro. 
E faresti una domanda che non prevede (ai miei occhi) risposte banali o ironia, in realtà.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche io rispondo "grazie" e non crepi.
> Ho una visione molto simile alla tua dei lupi.
> 
> ti rileggo e ti rispondo con calma. (adesso sono di corsa e non ho tutta l'attenzione che serve)
> ...


Prego. 
Ti aspetto con piacere.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho capito la connessione.


Col detto napoletano, intendi?

Che siccome c'è di peggio, lasciamo perdere quel che appariva e forse non era, e tiriamo innanzi, ...

Tra l'altro.. dire o pensare il "c'è di peggio" dentro a una relazione in cui si vedono segnali che non convincono,, è esattamente il "gioco al ribasso" a cui accennavi oggi

Perché apre spazi di tolleranza che poi diventa nel tempo soppprtazione, per scivolare nella insofferenza

E dopo arrivano le rogne.. quelle "rogne" che talvolta hanno il culo bello, per intenderci   :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Certo, non troverebbe incastro.
> E faresti una domanda che non prevede (ai miei occhi) risposte banali o ironia, in realtà.


Eh ci sarebbe poco da ridere, in effetti.. 

E forse anche poco da domandare..


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie Isabel per aver spiegato meglio di me una cosa che per me è chiara, per altre persone evidentemente un po' meno, senza che questo diventi motivo di chiusure violente o preclusive del pensiero degli altri. Consiglio a chiunque ne abbia voglia la lettura del libro di Piero Angela  -premi e punizioni- che è scitto in un linguaggio per il grande pubblico ma che nella sua estrema semplicità espositiva dà una visione abbastanza chiara di cosa sia il comportamento altruistico umano.


Prego.
Non ho letto questo libro ma solo la breve recensione che ne hai fatto e sembra interessante.
Tra l'altro spesso ciò che è non esplicito oppure offuscato (anche involontariamente) crea disagio, confusione, mancanza di comprensione. Di se' e degli altri. O almeno, per me, è stato motivo di sofferenza e frustrazione.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ci sarebbe poco da ridere, in effetti..
> 
> E forse anche poco da domandare..


Il ridere dipende da cosa si è disposti ad ascoltare, sia per chi domanda che per chi risponde. 
Alcuni dicono che l'ironia, in certi casi, sia una fuga.

Se la risposta alla domanda d'esempio che hai fatto più su fosse:
«Non ti ho chiesto aiuto perché "non ti ho visto"» oppure «Non ti ho chiesto aiuto perché non credevo di poterlo fare» la domanda non sarebbe stata poco (e volendo neppure la/le risposte). Se fosse invece:
"Come dovresti sapere, mi piace fare il meccanico. E se non vuoi che lo faccia mi «cali»", forse la domanda non sarebbe poca e nemmeno la risposta ma i frutti lo sarebbero di certo. Per me.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E te pensa che croce a chi si innamora davanti a un pianoforte con lui che suona con passione
> 
> E si ritrova un bigongio di merda che fa il concerto di scuregge sul divano in salotto...
> 
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> E' divertente buttare in vacca....meno male ho avuto una pessima giornata


Che serenate romantiche, ci pensi? :carneval:

Desiderio uguale preciso come la prima volta quando suonava al pianoforte.. 

"Cara.. 25 verticale: "la fine del cazzo" .. di 2.. che sarà secondo te?.. " 

Te l'immagini che desiderio ..? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che serenate romantiche, ci pensi? :carneval:
> 
> Desiderio uguale preciso come la prima volta quando suonava al pianoforte..
> 
> ...


Per me puoi continuare all’infinito con esempi che nulla c’entrano con quello che sostengo 
È anche divertente leggerli


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Il ridere dipende da cosa si è disposti ad ascoltare, sia per chi domanda che per chi risponde.
> Alcuni dicono che l'ironia, in certi casi, sia una fuga.
> 
> Se la risposta alla domanda d'esempio che hai fatto più su fosse:
> ...



Diciamo che, in un contesto di incastro relazionale consolidato, la lettura che darei alla visione sarebbe di "sfida"

Una lettura forse di  default,, ma di cui dovrei tenere conto comunque, prima di eventualmente chiedere

Ecco.. con questa lettura di sfida, che non solo metterebbe in discussione il mio "servirti" ma sembrerebbe quasi tesa a decapitare un mio piacere nella relazione (che conosci) e una mia funzione nella nostra relazione consolidata, ecco...

La "domanda" sarebbe forse un po' già superata, obsoleta di per sé in quel senso li.. 

E Forse la domanda "giusta" bypasserebbe cessi e attrezzi e molto più direttamente potrebbe essere: 

Perché mi stai sfidando? 
Perché mi stai privando di quello che sai essere un mio piacere?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me puoi continuare all’infinito con esempi che nulla c’entrano con quello che sostengo
> È anche divertente leggerli


:rotfl: .. zo .. ci sta!!!


----------



## isabel (7 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che, in un contesto di incastro relazionale consolidato, la lettura che darei alla visione sarebbe di "sfida"
> 
> Una lettura forse di  default,, ma di cui dovrei tenere conto comunque, prima di eventualmente chiedere
> 
> ...


Le domande successive sono ancora più significative e assumendo i tuoi stessi pressupposti (coppia consolidata, piaceri dichiarati, clima di non ostilità e via dicendo in cui si assiste a qualcosa di non previsto) quel che tu chiami "sfida" io lo catalogherei in due possibili modi: provocazione o invito. 
Sottotesti di questo genere:
"Ti invito a far sì che sia io a servirti (supponendo di aver scoperto in me questo nuovo piacere)."
"Ti provoco perché vorrei che tu mi servissi in modo ancor più chiaro, ancor più esplicito; ho bisogno di sentire "più forte" che ti piace servirmi."

In tutti e due i casi la tua domanda non sarebbe poca, in termini di riflessioni personali e possibili ripercussioni sulla coppia.
Probabilmente cercherei di capire se è vero che sto provocandoti o sfidandoti o invitandoti.
E se fosse vero, mi chiederei come mai non l'ho espresso in modo diretto: come mai ho fatto parlare l'agito?
Metterei poi in discussione il mio bisogno di "aggiustare il bagno": è coerente con me questo invito?
E infine condividerei eventuali risposte e domande mie, individuate in questo processo.


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se il premio non fosse l'altro, ma noi stessi e il nostro star bene?


  Il premio è il rapporto stesso, la penetrazione di quello spazio comune che include l'altro come confine, come terra di nessuno da conquistare e rendere propria. Dove la presenza dell'altro è indispensabile quanto la nostra, rendendo parole come altruismo ed egoismo, drammaticamente inadatte a spiegare la complessità della cosa. Il contrario di amore non è odio, è indifferenza, è sottrazione da quello spazio. Ed è per questo che ho cercato in ogni modo di far passare che è "l'azione" e non lo "status" che alimenta il nostro rapporto con l'altro. Ma vedo che molte persone preferiscono credere a babbo natale, ad un concetto di amore stile film anni 50 piuttosto che a Charles Darwin e Conrad Lorenz e che pensano che l'etologia non si debba applicare alla specie umana, neanche si fosse arrivati da un' altra galassia, non emersi dalle nebbie di una storia che ci ha voluto -animali sociali- cacciatori e raccoglitori per qualche milione di anni. Vince spesso nel pensiero ancora quella idea di amore romantico dove il rapporto è relegato dentro una realtà travisata di impulsi "inspiegabili". Qui dentro, a causa di questa visione arrivano spesso casi umani di persone che attorno a quello spazio comune citato sopra si distruggono l'esistenza. E le stesse persone che in questo 3d affermano di voler essere amate tout court, in modo acritico e totalizzante spesso poi consigliano di cominciare a pensare a se stessi, utilizzando effettivamente quell’ idea di spazio comune come dovesse essere luogo di scambio e di incontro, perciò come ho ipotizzato io, come ha intuito   [MENTION=3470]isabel[/MENTION], come afferma   [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. Alla faccia della coerenza dunque. Mi sono stancato, buon proseguimento.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Le domande successive sono ancora più significative e assumendo i tuoi stessi pressupposti (coppia consolidata, piaceri dichiarati, clima di non ostilità e via dicendo in cui si assiste a qualcosa di non previsto) quel che tu chiami "sfida" io lo catalogherei in due possibili modi: provocazione o invito.
> Sottotesti di questo genere:
> "Ti invito a far sì che sia io a servirti (supponendo di aver scoperto in me questo nuovo piacere)."
> "Ti provoco perché vorrei che tu mi servissi in modo ancor più chiaro, ancor più esplicito; ho bisogno di sentire "più forte" che ti piace servirmi."
> ...


Intrigante.. 

In effetti le domande così poste metterebbero un po' in fuorigioco la possibilità di fare ironia, e superando la superficie degli attrezzi e delle riparazioni, inviterebbero subito a scendere verso il cuore del problema

L'invito per un tuo nuovo piacere .. 
se fosse un invito sarebbe comunque un invito "provocatorio" .. un "fare" che salterebbe a piè pari il parlare.
(E ci sarebbe da indagare poi sul perché si è stati incapaci di parlare insieme come coppia del tuo nuovo piacere, affidandoci alla provocazione come strumento di dialogo)

La provocazione resterebbe comunque, in sostanza

Se fosse invece una provocazione "recriminatoria" (lo faccio io per dirti che lo fai male o senza quel piacere che un tempo avevi, oppure...) Si conserverebbe comunque la "provocazione come strumento di dialogo" stavolta per dire che NO non ti piace x nulla ciò che fai, ma lo fai dato che io.......

Credo che alla fonte una difficoltà di dialogo emerga in entrambi i casi, indipendentemente dal "movente" (faccio io perché ho scoperto che mi piace, faccio io perché tu non mi soddisfi)

Ed è su questa difficoltà di dialogo, che il confronto sarebbe forse davvero interessante

A questo livello di profondità (che apre a ulteriori fondali) arriva temo una coppia su 100 a occhio e croce, per le mie personalissime statistiche parecchi già si arenano intorno al cesso e agli attrezzi.

Qualche volta mi è successa nel reale una situazione simile.. 

Ne è uscito che l'iniziativa altrui era partita Perché me la prendevo un po' troppo comoda :carneval:

È il cosiddetto "potere del cameriere"

Chi è al tavolo è servito, ma quando mangerà lo decide il cameriere, e l'attesa a volte può innervosire

E poi.. come del resto è notorio, talvolta ci sono in giro camerieri birbaccioni e che han voglia di scherzare.... :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Alla faccia della coerenza dunque. Mi sono stancato, buon proseguimento.


"Ecco bravo, vai a riposare e cerca di riprenderti in fretta e di tornare a fare la persona seria, che in casa c'è ancora da sistemare le luci in cantina..
..pensa al culo sodo, lui..
Brutto zozzone!" 

 :carneval:


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Ecco bravo, vai a riposare e cerca di riprenderti in fretta e di tornare a fare la persona seria. ..pensa al culo sodo, lui.. Brutto zozzone!"    :carneval:


  -servito-


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> -servito-


Qui ci si ride e ci si scherza, ma...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il premio è il rapporto stesso, la penetrazione di quello spazio comune che include l'altro come confine, come terra di nessuno da conquistare e rendere propria. Dove la presenza dell'altro è indispensabile quanto la nostra, rendendo parole come altruismo ed egoismo, drammaticamente inadatte a spiegare la complessità della cosa. Il contrario di amore non è odio, è indifferenza, è sottrazione da quello spazio. Ed è per questo che ho cercato in ogni modo di far passare che è "l'azione" e non lo "status" che alimenta il nostro rapporto con l'altro. Ma vedo che molte persone preferiscono credere a babbo natale, ad un concetto di amore stile film anni 50 piuttosto che a Charles Darwin e Conrad Lorenz e che pensano che l'etologia non si debba applicare alla specie umana, neanche si fosse arrivati da un' altra galassia, non emersi dalle nebbie di una storia che ci ha voluto -animali sociali- cacciatori e raccoglitori per qualche milione di anni. Vince spesso nel pensiero ancora quella idea di amore romantico dove il rapporto è relegato dentro una realtà travisata di impulsi "inspiegabili". Qui dentro, a causa di questa visione arrivano spesso casi umani di persone che attorno a quello spazio comune citato sopra si distruggono l'esistenza. E le stesse persone che in questo 3d affermano di voler essere amate tout court, in modo acritico e totalizzante spesso poi consigliano di cominciare a pensare a se stessi, utilizzando effettivamente quell’ idea di spazio comune come dovesse essere luogo di scambio e di incontro, perciò come ho ipotizzato io, come ha intuito   [MENTION=3470]isabel[/MENTION], come afferma   [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. Alla faccia della coerenza dunque. Mi sono stancato, buon proseguimento.


Per fortuna sono io che interpreto e non leggo
E per fortuna  tu sei quello che si fa venire i dubbi leggendo gli altri e ci ragioni
Sei quello più cristallizzato sulla tua idea 
E va benissimo eh ma poi sembra il bue che dà del cornuto all’asino 
Pensaci


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ed è su questa difficoltà di dialogo, che il confronto sarebbe forse davvero interessante
> 
> A questo livello di profondità (che apre a ulteriori fondali) arriva temo una coppia su 100 a occhio e croce, per le mie personalissime statistiche parecchi già si arenano intorno al cesso e agli attrezzi.


Alla fine questa, e sia detto senza ironia, è la frase più "fattiva" del post, quella che rispecchia una reale e spesso capillare situazione.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa.
> 
> Con il non fare più pompini ha perso il piacere nel tuo piacere. E' un percorso eh. E purtroppo è al ribasso. Te lo posso dire dall'altra parte della barricata. Si perde via via il linguaggio. Va da sé che la prima cosa che perdo e' appunto il piacere di darti piacere. A parole, o con  "pratiche", questo è. Devi trovare il modo di invertire la rotta, e credo che non sia il letto il campo giusto.


Tutto vero.
Del resto se sostanzialmente rifiuta (o non è comunque più di tanto interessata) ad un rapporto 'normale', figuriamoci un pompino...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> una reale e spesso capillare situazione.


Temo di sì

E il terreno della progettualità familiare nella convivenza, in questa ottica, per me non aiuta

Anzi

C'è da fare cena.. il cesso va comunque riparato, il figliolo alle 17 ha l'allenamento di calcio.. etc.. etc..

E tutto "evapora" (solo in apparenza) inghiottito dalla contingenza

È il terreno infame al quale mi son spesso riferito, e dove ho visto troppe volte (e a mia volta sperimentato) gli individui (più o meno determinati e/o volenterosi) finire comunque per essere inghiottiti nel pantano..


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Del resto se sostanzialmente rifiuta (o non è comunque più di tanto interessata) ad un rapporto 'normale', figuriamoci un pompino...


Tu però nella tua scala di priorità il pompino lo metti al primo posto.
E' veramente una gara al ribasso, o più che altro un discorso che allo stato attuale delle cose non puoi intavolare.
E' come se io ti parlassi della lettera  A e tu volessi parlare della Z.
La domanda è: vi volete trovare in zona N, o a questo punto andate fuori di alfabeto? Che vorrebbe dire per ciascuno recuperare prima le lettere intermedie, trovarsi, per poi riespandere. A volte è possibile, a volte no. A me sarebbe stato impossibile, non c'era mezzo campo  (ma neppure quelli facili) in cui oramai non fossi sulla difensiva. Parlo di comunicazione del tipo  "come e' andata oggi?". E non sono affatto una taciturna. Proprio era come se le parole non potessero uscire. Anche le più facili. Mi stupì una sera, quella del rientro dalle ultime vacanze condivise. Facevo di tutto  (compatibilmente con il bimbo che era piccolo) affinché i momenti restassero divisi. Oramai soffrivo anche solo all'idea di trovarmelo a dormire  (DORMIRE) insieme e... Feci semplicemente di necessità virtù: vale a dire forzai le comunicazioni di servizio. Il meno possibile, ma qualcuna. Come fossi in carcere, peraltro così mi sentivo. Ebbene la sera del rientro lui mi disse che  "adesso siamo tornati a parlare". Ebbi l'esatta percezione del fatto che era sparito l'alfabeto.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu però nella tua scala di priorità il pompino lo metti al primo posto.


Dove lo leggi, scusa ?
Non è assolutamente così...




Foglia ha detto:


> E' veramente una gara al ribasso, o più che altro un discorso che allo stato attuale delle cose non puoi intavolare.


Poco ma sicuro, sono anni che non mi azzardo a chiederlo...




Foglia ha detto:


> La domanda è: vi volete trovare in zona N, o a questo punto andate fuori di alfabeto? Che vorrebbe dire per ciascuno recuperare prima le lettere intermedie, trovarsi, per poi riespandere.


Basterebbe anche la lettera E, il minimo sindacale.



Foglia ha detto:


> Oramai soffrivo anche solo all'idea di trovarmelo a dormire  (DORMIRE) insieme


Probabilmente anche lei si sente così.
E allora, perchè non dirlo apertamente ?


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dove lo leggi, scusa ?
> Non è assolutamente così...
> 
> 
> ...


In ordine sparso 
Se vi date appuntamento alla  E significa che uno dei due dovrebbe fare più strada. Magari e' anche così, peraltro io ho sparato la N senza contare  
Era per dire che oggi si parla di musica, domani di qualcosa di non troppo stretto che appartiene alla vostra sfera, dopodomani di una condivisione di un momento bello. Eccetera. Si parla non come davanti a un registratore. Si parla davanti all'oggi e al domani.

Leggo le tue priorità da ciò che tu stesso hai sottolineato  

Come lei si senta oggi senz'altro lo sa lei e  (forse) lo puoi intuire tu: secondo te si sente in carcere?


----------



## isabel (7 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Intrigante..
> 
> In effetti le domande così poste metterebbero un po' in fuorigioco la possibilità di fare ironia, e superando la superficie degli attrezzi e delle riparazioni, inviterebbero subito a scendere verso il cuore del problema
> 
> ...


Penso che su quella difficoltà in grassetto si concentrino diversi limiti; alcuni personali, alcuni di contesto (o paradigma). 
Simpatica la metafora del cameriere. 
Ogni potere comporta responsabilità, già il "non schivare" le responsabilità e riconoscerle, assumersele (nella misura che si ritiene opportuna) è importante. Riconoscersi un limite come individui, come coppia, non è per forza di cose sterile, può diventare risorsa, personale o relazionale. 
Quando un mio limite diventa valore aggiunto (anche solo individuale), il "grazie" sorridente e sincero, a chiunque mi abbia sostenuta nel vederlo, è la risposta che mi appartiene. E apprezzo quando mi si concede di dirlo.


----------



## isabel (7 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il premio è il rapporto stesso, la penetrazione di quello spazio comune che include l'altro come confine, come terra di nessuno da conquistare e rendere propria. Dove la presenza dell'altro è indispensabile quanto la nostra, rendendo parole come altruismo ed egoismo, drammaticamente inadatte a spiegare la complessità della cosa. Il contrario di amore non è odio, è indifferenza, è sottrazione da quello spazio. Ed è per questo che ho cercato in ogni modo di far passare che è "l'azione" e non lo "status" che alimenta il nostro rapporto con l'altro. Ma vedo che molte persone preferiscono credere a babbo natale, ad un concetto di amore stile film anni 50 piuttosto che a Charles Darwin e Conrad Lorenz e che pensano che l'etologia non si debba applicare alla specie umana, neanche si fosse arrivati da un' altra galassia, non emersi dalle nebbie di una storia che ci ha voluto -animali sociali- cacciatori e raccoglitori per qualche milione di anni. Vince spesso nel pensiero ancora quella idea di amore romantico dove il rapporto è relegato dentro una realtà travisata di impulsi "inspiegabili". Qui dentro, a causa di questa visione arrivano spesso casi umani di persone che attorno a quello spazio comune citato sopra si distruggono l'esistenza. E le stesse persone che in questo 3d affermano di voler essere amate tout court, in modo acritico e totalizzante spesso poi consigliano di cominciare a pensare a se stessi, utilizzando effettivamente quell’ idea di spazio comune come dovesse essere luogo di scambio e di incontro, perciò come ho ipotizzato io, come ha intuito   @_isabel_, come afferma   @_ipazia_. Alla faccia della coerenza dunque. Mi sono stancato, buon proseguimento.


Peccato. 
Lo squarcio che aprivi riferendoti a Darwin, dato che io ho pensato a Dawkins lungo tutta la discussione, mi pareva interessante.


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Trovo questo tuo atteggiamento molto presuntuoso e supponente, davvero.
> Ma non è una novità.
> Spesso dici cose molto interessanti l, ma con l’atteggiamenro di chi ha la verità infusa ...
> mi prendesti in giro con arci tempo fa..proprio allo stesso modo ...dicendo cose tremende ma chiudendo in modo che non sembrasse così .
> ...


Sono presuntuosa, supponente e anche arrogante. 
Come sono umile, dimessa e insicura.

Sono parti dell'insieme. 
E, proprio per l'interezza, non rifiuto e parte dell'impegno nella cura del mio essere va anche in questa direzione. 

E pensa un po', queste caratteristiche emotive, si ripercuotono anche sulle posture del corpo. 
Sullo sguardo. Sui movimenti. Sulla fluidità dei movimenti e sull'attivazione fisica (da cui discende anche il culo mollle come le spalle rigide o la sinuosità delle anche). 
E ne ho cura tutto insieme. 

Così quando mi guardo allo specchio vedo un individuo desiderabile ai miei occhi.
E quando guardo nello specchio dello sguardo di G. posato su di me mi riconosco nel suo riconoscimento. Da cui scaturisce anche il desiderio.

E ho cura. E lascio che se ne abbia cura (se quello spazio di cura di me è guadagnato nella franchezza e anche nella ruvidità. Oltre che nello spazio di ascolto pulito da interpretazioni personali dell'altro reciprocamente.)

Non celo il dissenso, semplicemente non è uno scomparto a cui ricorro spesso poichè sono più interessata a capire e a differenziarmi, o riconoscermi nel caso, che a dissentire. Che trovo esercizio inutile di per sè, oltre che nutrimento, il dissenso intendo, di insicurezza e ricerca di conferma e affermazione attraverso l'altro. 

Io non dissento da quel che hai scritto. Anzi ho riconosciuto che è la tua visione. 
Ma siccome è visione di me, mi sento piuttosto libera di dirti che stai interpretando male (me) e sei fuori strada. 

Ti ho ripetuto più volte, e non solo in questo 3d, che quel che hai scritto è una tua interpretazione, alla luce della tua storia e del tuo paradigma, che vale per te ma non è generalizzabile e men che meno è chiave interpretativa di qualcuno che non sei tu. 

Se scambi per manipolazione l'altro che ti dice "ok, hai capito così. Ma guarda che è il tuo paradigma, non il mio, io intendo un'altra cosa" il confronto è impossibile. 
Perchè diventa possibile solo se la tua interpretazione è assolutamente valida. E se l'altro la accetta come vera nella definizione di sè.

Io sono una manipolatrice.
E riconosco quando manipolo e quando no. 

Di base manipolo quando ho interesse a farlo. E l'interesse discende dal vantaggio che ne posso ricavare. 

Con te è semplicemente dirti "la tua interpretazione della realtà vale per te. Se la usi come chiave interpretativa degli altri, di me in questo caso, ripeti solo te stessa. E dell'altro non hai la minima misura."

Fra l'altro trovo simpatico il tuo accenno alla verità.
Io ti dico che so quel che penso. E tu mi rispondi "ma non osare manipolarmi eh, non essere supponente. Io lo so meglio di te. E so anche quel che non esprimi". 

Tornando IT, anche questo post, in cui tenti di provocare cercando punti attraverso cui far saltare l'altro, mostri una modalità comunicativa che non apre spazi alternativi al conosciuto ma che, attraverso la svalutazione dell'altro, conferma te. 

Permettimi di dirti però che questa modalità funziona solo quando l'altro è insicuro di quel che pensa o è in una posizione di "debito" nei tuoi confronti. 

Può funzionare in una coppia dove l'ovvio è silenziato nel non detto per timore della non comprensione dell'altro e nell'interesse per la coppia stessa, ed è uno dei motivi per cui il ragazzino, invece di parlare con la morosa parla alla radio e dell'attrazione fa un segreto. Nascosto nell'ovvio che ovvio non è. 

come dicevo, alcuni si rassegnano, altri tradiscono, altri ancora fan saltare il banco. 

EDIT. se con arci mi riferivo all'interpretare la realtà secondo sè e non aprendo alla visione dell'altro, non era uno scherzo. E' quel che penso, come qui e altrove, ti ho pure riscritto. 

Chiarisco, l'uso del cara mi ha fatto "balenare" il dubbio che tu ti senta offesa, l'intento non è offenderti. 
Non vedo l'offesa nel dire a qualcuno "guarda che interpreti me a modo tuo e sei fuori strada. Così non puoi capire me". 

Ma non ricordo lo scherzo con @_Arcistufo_ (arci, tu ti ricordi?)


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Brevetta la ricetta. :mexican:



Non si può. :carneval:

O meglio, è come in cucina.

Io posso essere un mito a preparare il tiramisù. Ma se tu ci cerchi dentro la crostata, il mio tiramisù non lo potrai gustare come chi cerca il tiramisù. 

La differenza, come si insegna ai bambini, è assaggiare di tutto. Con curiosità. E senza decidere a priori. 
Ascoltando senza interpretare e senza cercare appigli al conosciuto. 

Certo che se assaggi il tiramisù confrontandolo con la crostata e senza "aprirti al nuovo gusto"...la vedo dura. Anche per i bambini. 

Pensa gli adulti...


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come lei si senta oggi senz'altro lo sa lei e  (forse) lo puoi intuire tu: secondo te si sente in carcere?


Più o meno, si.
Sicuramente non sono la persona che corrisponde al suo ideale di uomo, e per tutta una serie di motivi che ho raccontato qui più volte.
È evidente il 'fastidio' nei miei confronti e basta un niente per farla esplodere.
La verità é che al momento la separazione sarebbe la cosa più ovvia e più giusta da prendere in considerazione ma sarebbe economicamente distruttivo per entrambi.
Almeno per ora.
I pompini, e i rapporti sessuali in generale, sono davvero l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più o meno, si.
> Sicuramente non sono la persona che corrisponde al suo ideale di uomo, e per tutta una serie di motivi che ho raccontato qui più volte.
> È evidente il 'fastidio' nei miei confronti e basta un niente per farla esplodere.
> La verità é che al momento la separazione sarebbe la cosa più ovvia e più giusta da prendere in considerazione ma sarebbe economicamente distruttivo per entrambi.
> ...


Quanto vorrei poter parlare con tua moglie!
Penso che ci sia qualcosa che tu non percepisci.


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto vorrei poter parlare con tua moglie!
> Penso che ci sia qualcosa che tu non percepisci.


Solo lui ...???   Mi pare che ci sia una diffusa celebrazione di malintesi in questo periodo


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto vorrei poter parlare con tua moglie!
> Penso che ci sia qualcosa che tu non percepisci.


Brunetta, la questione è tutto sommato semplice.
Non ha stima di me, mi considera sostanzialmente un mediocre, uno senza ambizioni (te la faccio breve).
E dalla totale disistima tutto il resto é conseguenza.
Ora, non é questo il luogo (né ho tempo, nè voglia) per contestare la considerazione che ha di me, anche e soprattutto perché se n'è parlato e riparlato (qui, intendo).
Dico solo che dopo essermi esposto parecchio a livello economico per l'acquisto e la ristrutturazione di questa casa sarebbe stato preferibile che questo atteggiamento fosse emerso tempo fa, in modo da evitarmi quell'emorragia (economica).


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Brunetta, la questione è tutto sommato semplice.
> Non ha stima di me, mi considera sostanzialmente un mediocre, uno senza ambizioni (te la faccio breve).
> E dalla totale disistima tutto il resto é conseguenza.
> Ora, non é questo il luogo (né ho tempo, nè voglia) per contestare la considerazione che ha di me, anche e soprattutto perché se n'è parlato e riparlato (qui, intendo).
> Dico solo che dopo essermi esposto parecchio a livello economico per l'acquisto e la ristrutturazione di questa casa sarebbe stato preferibile che questo atteggiamento fosse emerso tempo fa, in modo da evitarmi quell'emorragia (economica).


Ma te sei sempre  "retroattivo" (nel senso che vedi una sorta di preordinazione) o lo fai solo con lei? 
Se non erro dopo avete anche regolato i conti finanziari.
Pensare che semplicemente quando ristrutturavate andavate d'accordo?
Tu stesso un po' di tempo fa parlavi di lei in altri termini.
Potrebbe essere un modo per circoscrivere  (almeno temporalmente) il vostro problema. Butto lì eh. Però tu hai la tendenza a far retroagire quello che non funziona  (tipo "anche quando eravamo amanti faceva i pompini solo per accasarsi con me": nella maggior parte dei casi non funziona così).


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma te sei sempre  "retroattivo" (nel senso che vedi una sorta di preordinazione) o lo fai solo con lei?
> Se non erro dopo avete anche regolato i conti finanziari.
> Pensare che semplicemente quando ristrutturavate andavate d'accordo?
> Tu stesso un po' di tempo fa parlavi di lei in altri termini.
> Potrebbe essere un modo per circoscrivere  (almeno temporalmente) il vostro problema. Butto lì eh. Però tu hai la tendenza a far retroagire quello che non funziona  (tipo "anche quando eravamo amanti faceva i pompini solo per accasarsi con me": nella maggior parte dei casi non funziona così).


 @_Foglia_ forse mi sono spiegato male.
Non so se sono - o sono diventato 'retroattivo' - certo nei miei approfondimenti psicologici (da autodidatta e con l'aiuto di un professionista) un quadro di lei io ce l'ho, nel bene e nel male.
Sarà parziale ?
Sicuramente.
Partiamo dal dato sessuale : quando non eravamo ancora ufficialmente insieme (eravamo cioè amanti) da parte di entrambi c'era un'attrazione molto forte e una frequenza sessuale sicuramente molto alta.
Con, importante, notevole e costante soddisfazione da parte sua.
Quindi, il calo non può essere dovuto al fatto che non la soddisfavo.
Ovviamente con l'arrivo di un figlio e con il passare degli anni è perfettamente comprensibile il calo della frequenza, e infatti non ho mai avuto da obiettare quando il calo si manteneva entro livelli fisiologici.
Ma il 'calo' non è, da tempo, su livelli normali.
Siamo ormai due persone sane e tutto sommato giovani che hanno rapporti a cadenza bimestrale.
E questo calo me lo spiego con la progressiva perdita di stima da parte sua nei miei confronti.
Quando ristrutturavamo non andavamo sempre d'accordo (anzi), per molti versi non siamo mai andati d'accordo, ma a tutto 'suppliva' (visto che siamo insieme da dodici anni) un sentimento che reggeva la baracca.
O forse il fatto di raggiungere un obiettivo (cioè, la casa) le consentiva ancora di non esprimere così frequentemente il suo disprezzo nei miei confronti.
Ora, la signora è una tipa parecchio ambiziosetta, non è una che si 'accontenta'.
Nè sul lavoro (dove forse a breve la attende un importante concorso interno che potrebbe cambiarle la vita, professionalmente parlando), nè nella vita privata.
E l'ambizione è sicuramente una virtù se rimane entro livelli sopportabili.
Quando però esonda, e travolge un po' tutto e tutti (frequente la sua disposizione a chiedere e difficilmente a dare) può diventare insopportabile, soprattutto quando, per raggiungere un obiettivo, ci si dimentica di tutto il resto (o almeno del sottoscritto, per fortuna non del figlio).
Ed è da un po' (ne ho scritto anche qui) che serpeggia un malcelato malcontento, un 'mi meritavo di più', una evidente insoddisfazione che può essere solo parzialmente giustificata da certe mie 'mancanze', soprattutto quando frequenti persone che, per una serie di motivi, 'hanno' di più.
Da qui, a parer mio, una crescente insoddisfazione dovuta ANCHE (non solo ma anche) al confronto con vite altrui (ovviamente il confronto non avviene mai con chi sta 'peggio', ovvio).

Quanto al resto, non abbiamo 'regolato' i conti finanziari, ha solo sottoscritto un riconoscimento di debito.


P.S. : per dire quanto certe volte si può essere ciechi e/o in malafede di recente ero con un amico a bere una birra all'esterno di un locale. Sapevamo benissimo che ci avrebbero raggiunte lei e la moglie di quest'amico. Poco prima del loro arrivo ci salutano due conoscenti, donne più giovani, e il solo fatto di averle salutate le ha fatto dire, più volte, che tutto 'sto casino che ultimamente sto facendo non sarebbe altro che una scusa perchè vorrei andare a fare il cretino fuori...ovviamente 'dimenticandosi' della frequenza dei nostri rapporti e del sostanziale rifiuto che oppone da tempo immemore (salvo concedersi una tantum)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Brunetta, la questione è tutto sommato semplice.
> Non ha stima di me, mi considera sostanzialmente un mediocre, uno senza ambizioni (te la faccio breve).
> E dalla totale disistima tutto il resto é conseguenza.
> Ora, non é questo il luogo (né ho tempo, nè voglia) per contestare la considerazione che ha di me, anche e soprattutto perché se n'è parlato e riparlato (qui, intendo).
> Dico solo che dopo essermi esposto parecchio a livello economico per l'acquisto e la ristrutturazione di questa casa sarebbe stato preferibile che questo atteggiamento fosse emerso tempo fa, in modo da evitarmi quell'emorragia (economica).


Questo lo so. Ma ...non sono convinta.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> @_Foglia_ forse mi sono spiegato male.
> Non so se sono - o sono diventato 'retroattivo' - certo nei miei approfondimenti psicologici (da autodidatta e con l'aiuto di un professionista) un quadro di lei io ce l'ho, nel bene e nel male.
> Sarà parziale ?
> Sicuramente.
> ...


Non confondere l'ambizione, che è una disposizione positiva, con i capricci di chi è viziato e dagli altri si aspetta sempre più di quel che dà.


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non confondere l'ambizione, che è una disposizione positiva, con i capricci di chi è viziato e dagli altri si aspetta sempre più di quel che dà.


Cioè tua moglie  pazzesco Danny pazzesco


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Cioè tua moglie  pazzesco Danny pazzesco


Pazzesco cosa?
Moni, tutto bene? Oggi ti leggo un po' agitata.
Non ho mai negato che mia moglie sia viziata e certe similitudini con la storia di Jim sono evidenti.
Mia moglie è di buona famiglia, i suoi avevano case e terreni, è esigente e pretende. Sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Sai quante donne sono così...


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pazzesco cosa?
> Moni, tutto bene? Oggi ti leggo un po' agitata.
> Non ho mai negato che mia moglie sia viziata e certe similitudini con la storia di Jim sono evidenti.
> Mia moglie è di buona famiglia, i suoi avevano case e terreni, è esigente e pretende. Sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> Sai quante donne sono così...


Forse molte volte la ragione non presuppone essere nel giusto.  Lei può essere nata nel benessere, può avere davanti una carriera e perfino ambizioni ipertrofiche, ma resta che sostanzialmente sta nella coppia da single, almeno per come la spieghi.   Di fronte ai sentimenti, non vale ragione, ma la ragione suggerirebbe del razionale buonsenso. 
Non lo dico a te, ma come riflessione generale, ci sono ambizioni che camminano sull'asfalto dei desideri altrui...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non confondere l'ambizione, che è una disposizione positiva, con i capricci di chi è viziato e dagli altri si aspetta sempre più di quel che dà.


D'accordissimo Danny.

Il problema è che ho notato che parecchie tra le persone più ambiziose generalmente tendono a chiedere molto più che a dare, e se ci pensi è anche abbastanza ovvio (ma assolutamente ingiusto).
Se hai da raggiungere un obiettivo e sei abbastanza ambizioso da fare di tutto per raggiungerlo, capiterà spesso di doverti 'appoggiare' a chi ti è più vicino affinchè risolva una serie di incombenze che altrimenti saresti anche tu a dover sbrogliare.

Esempio : oggi pomeriggio ho accompagnato NOSTRO figlio dal dentista, poi dal barbiere, poi al catechismo, non prima di avergli fatto fare metà dei compiti.
Perchè io ?
Perchè in vista di quel suo obiettivo rimane a lavoro molto di più di quanto dovrebbe.
Ovviamente lo fa per accumulare straordinario e perchè rendendosi presente ed indispensabile immagina di diventare sempre più insostituibile e quindi, in vista di un imminente concorso interno....


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pazzesco cosa?
> Moni, tutto bene? Oggi ti leggo un po' agitata.
> Non ho mai negato che mia moglie sia viziata e certe similitudini con la storia di Jim sono evidenti.
> Mia moglie è di buona famiglia, i suoi avevano case e terreni, è esigente e pretende. Sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> Sai quante donne sono così...


...prima o poi ci dobbiamo incontrare, io e te.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto vorrei poter parlare con tua moglie!
> Penso che ci sia qualcosa che tu non percepisci.


No, per piacere Brunetta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse molte hai ragione, ma non per questo sono nel giusto.  Lei può essere nata nel benessere, può avere davanti una carriera e perfino ambizioni ipertrofiche, ma resta che sostanzialmente sta nella coppia da single, almeno per come la spieghi.   Di fronte ai sentimenti, non vale ragione, ma la ragione suggerirebbe del razionale buonsenso.
> Non lo dico a te, ma come riflessione generale, ci sono ambizioni che camminano sull'asfalto dei desideri altrui...


...infatti NON credo pensi che sia nel giusto...


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pazzesco cosa?
> Moni, tutto bene? Oggi ti leggo un po' agitata.
> Non ho mai negato che mia moglie sia viziata e certe similitudini con la storia di Jim sono evidenti.
> Mia moglie è di buona famiglia, i suoi avevano case e terreni, è esigente e pretende. Sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> Sai quante donne sono così...


Danny ti ho provocato apposta e ho pensato sicuro che mi risponde trovando una giustificazione x.sta donna viziata 
Taaac

Allora ha sbagliato marito o si vendesse un terreno non capisco...case e terreni e sta in 100 mq in periferia ( parole tue ) e gira con un utilitaria ? Mistero amen


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse molte hai ragione, ma non per questo sono nel giusto.  Lei può essere nata nel benessere, può avere davanti una carriera e perfino ambizioni ipertrofiche, ma resta che sostanzialmente sta nella coppia da single, almeno per come la spieghi.   Di fronte ai sentimenti, non vale ragione, ma la ragione suggerirebbe del razionale buonsenso.
> Non lo dico a te, ma come riflessione generale, ci sono ambizioni che camminano sull'asfalto dei desideri altrui...


No ma Danny la giustificherebbe anche se la trovasse a 90 ...E' caduta di sedere e dietro ci  stava uno ..Era depressa annoiata e via andare ...

Questa cammina su Danny che si mette con la scritta welcome sulla fronte davanti all' uscio 

Danny davvero ti prego piantale due cornoni


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> No ma Danny la giustificherebbe anche se la trovasse a 90 ...E' caduta di sedere e dietro ci  stava uno ..Era depressa annoiata e via andare ...
> 
> Questa cammina su Danny che si mette con la scritta welcome sulla fronte davanti all' uscio
> 
> Danny davvero ti prego piantale due cornoni


No, questa persona, con tutto il risperro umano, non varrebbe che Danny facesse scelte per lei o contro di lei. 
 Deve scegliere per sè ... 
Se se la fa bastare è decisione che spetta solo a lui e che dobbiamo rispettare, quanto a quello che lei vuole per la sua vita, nessuno può dire nulla, salvo che nessun tipo di pregresso benessere può autorizzare comportamenti davvero poco rispettosi. Detta fuori dai denti, uno meno sensibile e comprensivo le avrebbe dato l'avanti march da quel pezzo, ma ci sono sempre le contingenze, le paure, la voglia di credere, la presunzione che si possano acconciare le cose...
Qualcuno ha detto che la vita è per il 10% ciò che ti accade ed il 90% come reagisci ...


----------



## Rosarose (11 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, questa persona, con tutto il risperro umano, non varrebbe che Danny facesse scelte per lei o contro di lei.
> Deve scegliere per sè ...
> Se se la fa bastare è decisione che spetta solo a lui e che dobbiamo rispettare, quanto a quello che lei vuole per la sua vita, nessuno può dire nulla, salvo che nessun tipo di pregresso benessere può autorizzare comportamenti davvero poco rispettosi. Detta fuori dai denti, uno meno sensibile e comprensivo le avrebbe dato l'avanti march da quel pezzo, ma ci sono sempre le contingenze, le paure, la voglia di credere, la presunzione che si possano acconciare le cose...
> Qualcuno ha detto che la vita è per il 10% ciò che ti accade ed il 90% come reagisci ...


Davvero!! Il 90% è come si reagisce! E credo che nessuno possa sindacare sul modo in cui ciascuno di noi reagisce agli eventi, [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] sembra davvero incredula e critica sulla posizione di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION], ma non si può sindacare sulle scelte delle vite di altri!!
A me ad esempio non mi infastidisce per nulla il suo modo di porsi, e di agire. Molte donne si lamentano di essere amate o di essere state amate poco e male, poi quando si legge di un uomo che ha saputo amare e perdonare giù a crocifiggerlo! Mah!!



Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...prima o poi ci dobbiamo incontrare, io e te.


Perché  no?


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Danny ti ho provocato apposta e ho pensato sicuro che mi risponde trovando una giustificazione x.sta donna viziata
> Taaac
> 
> Allora ha sbagliato marito o si vendesse un terreno non capisco...case e terreni e sta in 100 mq in periferia ( parole tue ) e gira con un utilitaria ? Mistero amen


Suv nuova.
Non è figlia unica.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Danny davvero ti prego piantale due cornoni


Guarda che se è una proposta non è l'approccio giusto. ;-):sonar:
*Scherzi a parte*, questo sarà l'ultimo posto nel caso accadesse dove verrò a dirlo.
Questo per ribadire il concetto che non c'è tutta la vita di una persona qui, ma solo quello che interessa condividere.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Danny ti ho provocato apposta e ho pensato sicuro che mi risponde trovando una giustificazione x.sta donna viziata
> Taaac
> 
> Allora ha sbagliato marito o si vendesse un terreno non capisco...case e terreni e sta in 100 mq in periferia ( parole tue ) e gira con un utilitaria ? Mistero amen


C'è un errore di base che si fa sempre quando si valuta una persona attraverso le parole di un'altra: omettere la capacità fuorviante del giudizio.
Io sono stato tradito: è abbastanza ovvio che dietro alle mie parole ci sia sempre stato dolore, rabbia e rancore, e che il ritratto che io ho sempre portato qui di mia moglie sia stato deformato da questi sentimenti negativi.
Meglio qui che altrove, no?
Chi viene tradito quasi sempre si aspetta una compensazione per il perdono e per l'amore che ha dato e che non ha avuto riscontro nella fedeltà.
E questa compensazione è sempre esigere qualcosa in più rispetto a quello che prima ci pareva bastante.
Poiché quasi mai questo avviene o è sufficiente, emerge sempre - e lo noto in tutti - la frustrazione di chi ha avuto meno di quel che voleva, e che si sfoga rimarcando tutti quegli aspetti in cui ci si aspettava quel qualcosa in più che non è arrivato.
Comprendo così l'insistenza di Jim su casa e pompini. Non c'è alcun mistero, né alcun demone nel coniuge.
Semplicemente c'è frustrazione, e alla base di questa c'è un ragionamento:
"Ma come, con tutto quello che ho fatto per te, dove è tutto quello che volevo per me?".
Così è per mia moglie, che tu Moni giudichi impietosamente sulla base dei miei racconti da tradito frustrato nei suoi desideri, che in realtà è solo una normalissima donna coinvolta in una situazione di crisi di coppia, che ha tradito come tanti e che ha le sue esigenze come hanno tutti e come ho io, che ho a mia volta cercato compensazione altrove, non trovandola, o non trovando persone capaci di darmela, o almeno non come avrei voluto io.
Nient'altro.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un errore di base che si fa sempre quando si valuta una persona attraverso le parole di un'altra: omettere la capacità fuorviante del giudizio.
> Io sono stato tradito: è abbastanza ovvio che dietro alle mie parole ci sia sempre stato dolore, rabbia e rancore, e che il ritratto che io ho sempre portato qui di mia moglie sia stato deformato da questi sentimenti negativi.
> Meglio qui che altrove, no?
> Chi viene tradito quasi sempre si aspetta una compensazione per il perdono e per l'amore che ha dato e che non ha avuto riscontro nella fedeltà.
> ...


Parti però da un punto di vista sbagliato, secondo me.
Non puoi cercare quel tipo di compensazione in un'altra donna. Un'altra non compensa le mancanze di tua moglie. Si illude, chi tradisce per compensare, e non per integrare. Nella prima ipotesi colmi un vuoto. Nella seconda al massimo aggiungi un qualcosa, ma devi essere anche consapevole che se c'è un vuoto, quel vuoto sta lì. Poco tempo fa hai scritto che lei era moglie amica e amante (con tutti i risvolti in punto profondità che solo un rapporto così completo può dare), e che ora ti e' rimasta la moglie  (immagino pure il resto ma non più con quella profondità). Ecco: non credo francamente che tu possa trovare in un'altra l'amica e l'amante che cerchi. Trovi qualcosa in aggiunta a quello che hai. Ma non un riempimento di quello che non c'è.
Non so se è chiaro. Altrimenti sfido bene che se vuoi un'altra lei non puoi trovare.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comprendo così l'insistenza di Jim su casa e pompini. Non c'è alcun mistero, né alcun demone nel coniuge.
> Semplicemente c'è frustrazione, e alla base di questa c'è un ragionamento:
> "Ma come, con tutto quello che ho fatto per te, dove è tutto quello che volevo per me?".


Si, è così.
Ma il pompino non me lo sogno neanche.
Sarebbe come ambire ad una cena da uno stellato quando il massimo che ti può capitare in certe situazioni (se ti capita) é un all you can eat cinese.


----------



## flower7700 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ma Francisca adesso è ancora assieme al suo amante ? 

ps: non voglio leggermi 200 pagine per capirlo


----------

